# Sticky  Receiver, Amp and Processors Deals Thread



## rboster

This thread will serve as place for members to post sale/special pricing on receivers, amps and processors. Price discussions and "where to buy" will be allowed in this thread, but *not in any other thread in the receivers/amp/processor forum. *

Same rules apply here:

1) Do not post links to ebay auctions, classified ads or craigslist ad etc. AVS does not allow personal ads to be posted or promoted outside of the classified forums.

2) Do not post affiliate links on AVS

3) Dealers or Vendors are not allowed to post or promote their sites in this thread. If in doubt, Vendors can contact Mike Lang, the AVS administrator. 

4) Of course, the normal code of conduct applies in this thread as well.

We reserve the right to change or modify the rules for this thread, so please check this post for any changes. 

Thanks
Ron


----------



## vicky_crispy

I really appreciate the idea of this thread because I needed something like this, & I believe many others too.

Looking forward to buy Denon X4300H from a legit seller in best possible sale price.

Last price was offered by #DigitalDawn which is $699, inclusive shipping. She got sold out though. Please suggest best price and where could it be bought from. Also suggest whether it will be best AVR to buy around that price or there are better, among competitors.

Thanks once again!!




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## teachsac

You can also find Deals that members have found and here:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/


S~


----------



## Fizban19

vicky_crispy said:


> I really appreciate the idea of this thread because I needed something like this, & I believe many others too.
> 
> Looking forward to buy Denon X4300H from a legit seller in best possible sale price.
> 
> Last price was offered by #DigitalDawn which is $699, inclusive shipping. She got sold out though. Please suggest best price and where could it be bought from. Also suggest whether it will be best AVR to buy around that price or there are better, among competitors.
> 
> Thanks once again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Not sure who Digital Dawn is, but you should try and buy from an authorized dealer in case warranty issues arise. Go to the Denon website and see the list of authorized dealers. Give some a call and i'm sure you could get a decent price on the 4300h.


----------



## vicky_crispy

Fizban19 said:


> Not sure who Digital Dawn is, but you should try and buy from an authorized dealer in case warranty issues arise. Go to the Denon website and see the list of authorized dealers. Give some a call and i'm sure you could get a decent price on the 4300h.


The very reason I didn't buy from them. Her name is Dawn Luks & they are on the forum with name DigitalDawn. Their website states they are conducting business from Jupiter, Florida. I believe they might be resellers for Denon, not authorised dealer for sure. She was offering X4300H for $699 inclusive shipping which by far is best price I have heard from anyone so far. I have to ship it to my cousin who is in Asia anyway, so warranty is not my top concern for now. A good price & genuine product is all that I care for.

Thanks for your inputs though!

Sam

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackjackmark

Fizban19 said:


> Not sure who Digital Dawn is, but you should try and buy from an authorized dealer in case warranty issues arise. Go to the Denon website and see the list of authorized dealers. Give some a call and i'm sure you could get a decent price on the 4300h.


Or buy from a reputable authorized dealer using a credit card that offers price matching such as Citi Price Rewind...and then use Digital Dawn as your price match...you'll get the lower price AND be assured of having warranty service if you need it!


----------



## jkozlow3

blackjackmark said:


> Or buy from a reputable authorized dealer using a credit card that offers price matching such as Citi Price Rewind...and then use Digital Dawn as your price match...you'll get the lower price AND be assured of having warranty service if you need it!


It always amazes me how few people take advantage of this perk. Better credit cards all offer some kind of a price match policy. I buy stuff from reputable retailers and price match against less reputable ones all the time. I probably save $500+ a year on average in price matches.


----------



## TiresmokinV8

Ordered mine. Been waiting until I finish my basement and hoping it would come down. 850 shipped is low enough for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVRX43...ie=UTF8&qid=1502797697&sr=8-1&keywords=x4300h


----------



## jjackkrash

I just pulled the trigger on a new 4300H / $800 shipped, no sales tax, through Electronics Expo / Amazon. I called JD and he did not have any new 4300's left. A4L has a refurb for $100 less.


----------



## eric102

My 4300H showed up today from Crutchfield, $800 (minus some points I had there) with 3 day free shipping. Nicely double boxed plus they have a 60 day no questions asked return policy and price protection. Arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## djc11369

I'm surprised they're closing out the 6300H at $1,500 this year, the 6200W went for $1,300 last year. The 4300 got 2 extra amps over it's predecessor as well but still closing out at the same price.


----------



## Madmax67

djc11369 said:


> I'm surprised they're closing out the 6300H at $1,500 this year, the 6200W went for $1,300 last year. The 4300 got 2 extra amps over it's predecessor as well but still closing out at the same price.


Actually it was $1200 but I agree $1500 now sounds a bit high.


----------



## djc11369

Madmax67 said:


> Actually it was $1200 but I agree $1500 now sounds a bit high.


Actually it was $1,299. I did buy one and every site I visited at the time had the same price.


----------



## Madmax67

djc11369 said:


> Actually it was $1,299. I did buy one and every site I visited at the time had the same price.


Yep, my bad. It was $1,299. I was also shopping hard for one at the time and found an online seller doing $1,200 but I passed after finding out they weren't an authorized reseller. Still think the X6300 will drop some more before they dry up but that's having to play the waiting game. Still a great receiver for the money.


----------



## djc11369

Madmax67 said:


> Still think the X6300 will drop some more before they dry up but that's having to play the waiting game.


I agree, I think this is the early bird semi-closeout price since not all dealers have dropped their prices yet. At this point for the difference I'd go for the 4300 instead if I were in the market. Unfortunately I have to send in my 6200 for repair already.


----------



## Madmax67

djc11369 said:


> I agree, I think this is the early bird semi-closeout price since not all dealers have dropped their prices yet. At this point for the difference I'd go for the 4300 instead if I were in the market. Unfortunately I have to send in my 6200 for repair already.


Sorry to hear that but better to have the issue under warranty than out was what I always told my customers who were upset that their new car I sold them needed a repair. They still weren't happy and I couldn't blame them really. That's why folks buy new over used in the first place but stuff happens.

I would love to wait and get the X6300 but it's looking more and more like the X4300 is more in my comfort zone. I have the money for either but I'm pretty frugal meaning cheap, lol. I do keep my electronics a long time though. My current Denon receiver is 12 years old and won't die.


----------



## djc11369

Yes, that's why I made sure to buy from an authorized dealer for just such an occasion. It's not really the money to send it in it's really unhooking everything and packing it up and waiting. Luckily the place in Syracuse, NY is a day away for shipping so depends on how fast they get it back to me. I'm pretty cheap as well, I'll spend 8 hours working on a car for something I could have dropped off and had repaired for a $100 of labor. Sure they have the right tools and can do it faster than me but then I reward myself with something else I want with the money I saved...or stick it in the bank. Electronics are my achilles, I wouldn't be able to easily wait to upgrade for 12 years.


----------



## Madmax67

Just got the X4300 for $674 including a $100 gift card through ABT. You have to go to the chat line for ABT/ sales dept on their webpage and ask them to match the Newegg/ Master pass deal and they will call you to finish the sale . The link was on my Slickdeals app as well.


----------



## Madmax67

djc11369 said:


> Yes, that's why I made sure to buy from an authorized dealer for just such an occasion. It's not really the money to send it in it's really unhooking everything and packing it up and waiting.


Oh I understand. It's a pain in the ass to do plus being without it for a few weeks as well. I was there with a TV set under warranty years ago.



> Luckily the place in Syracuse, NY is a day away for shipping so depends on how fast they get it back to me.


 That's a plus at least as shipping times make up a lot of it. I actually grew up not far from Syracuse. Good times in the snow.



> I'm pretty cheap as well, I'll spend 8 hours working on a car for something I could have dropped off and had repaired for a $100 of labor. Sure they have the right tools and can do it faster than me but then I reward myself with something else I want with the money I saved...or stick it in the bank.


Exactly, plus the satisfaction of doing something yourself. That's why I love DIY whenever I can. Labor is always the biggest percentage of repair costs.





> Electronics are my achilles, I wouldn't be able to easily wait to upgrade for 12 years.


 I was in the auto industry back then so too many 6 day work weeks to think about upgrading my electronics but now it's time. Probably keep my old one as a backup and / or external amp option.


----------



## Madmax67

Some are negotiating that ABT $100 gift card for a $699 price without it up front. How you want your deal structured is of course up to the individual.


----------



## RockyZ

Just saw the thread on Slickdeals that Madmax67 mentioned and got the 4300H for $674. Great deal!


----------



## Falconsfan71

I got my 4300 a week and a half ago for $749 shipped and no tax so I'm happy with that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmax67

Falconsfan71 said:


> I got my 4300 a week and a half ago for $749 shipped and no tax so I'm happy with that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As well you should be.


----------



## Madmax67

RockyZ said:


> Just saw the thread on Slickdeals that Madmax67 mentioned and got the 4300H for $674. Great deal!


Glad you did. The deals dead currently. I'll either wait for some sale on ABT to use that gift card or try to sell it for the difference between what some buyers said they got it for without the GC. Either way I'm happy.


----------



## RockyZ

Madmax67 said:


> Glad you did. The deals dead currently. I'll either wait for some sale on ABT to use that gift card or try to sell it for the difference between what some buyers said they got it for without the GC. Either way I'm happy.


Phew just made it. Can't wait for it to get here and tinkering with it. Now to buy some speakers. LOL.


----------



## Madmax67

RockyZ said:


> Phew just made it. Can't wait for it to get here and tinkering with it. Now to buy some speakers. LOL.


Lol, it never ends with home audio. I need to buy some HDMI cables. My old receiver doesn't even have HDMI connections. Good luck in your speaker quest. Thankfully my speaker searching is over for right now at least.


----------



## torii

for high end stuff, I have gotten 25% bnib from certain sellors on audiogon.com
not to mention some sweet deals on used gear. just throwing it out there.


----------



## seggers

It would appear that New Egg, or its store front, has 2 Denon's at a good price:

1300 - 400
4300 - 799

https://www.newegg.com/Denon-Receivers/BrandSubCat/ID-11098-488

Seggers


----------



## Falconsfan71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djc11369

Falconsfan71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I'd pay $50 more to get it from an authorized dealer and have a warranty but to each his own.


----------



## chicago1

I thought if it was new its under warranty regardless of authorized dealer or not? If you have a receipt and serial numbers you shouldn't have any issues with warranty because you get a warranty card with it. That's how it was explained to me. I bought my 4300 new from a authorized dealer and paid alot more awhile back. I just remember a big thread on this and basically people were stating if its new and you have proof of receipt warranty is not a issue


----------



## djc11369

Not according to Denon's warranty page:


----------



## Broadus

chicago1 said:


> I thought if it was new its under warranty regardless of authorized dealer or not? If you have a receipt and serial numbers you shouldn't have any issues with warranty because you get a warranty card with it. That's how it was explained to me. I bought my 4300 new from a authorized dealer and paid alot more awhile back. I just remember a big thread on this and basically people were stating if its new and you have proof of receipt warranty is not a issue


One would think that, though manufacturers appear to think otherwise.


----------



## rboster

chicago1 said:


> I thought if it was new its under warranty regardless of authorized dealer or not? If you have a receipt and serial numbers you shouldn't have any issues with warranty because you get a warranty card with it. That's how it was explained to me. I bought my 4300 new from a authorized dealer and paid alot more awhile back. I just remember a big thread on this and basically people were stating if its new and you have proof of receipt warranty is not a issue


It's a risk that the buyer agrees to take on when not buying from an authorized retailer/etailer. Clearly Denon's website says they expect you to buy from an authorized retailer, so it's buyer beware if you do not. I would view it as Denon reserves the right not to repair the receiver under warranty (meaning for free). 

I've had a Denon and Anthem breakdown within the first 6 months or so....again, the buyer takes on the risk from buying on the "gray market".


----------



## Madmax67

chicago1 said:


> I thought if it was new its under warranty regardless of authorized dealer or not? If you have a receipt and serial numbers you shouldn't have any issues with warranty because you get a warranty card with it. That's how it was explained to me. I bought my 4300 new from a authorized dealer and paid alot more awhile back. I just remember a big thread on this and basically people were stating if its new and you have proof of receipt warranty is not a issue


That's TV's not AV receivers.


----------



## chicago1

ahhhhh, Good to know gents thanks...

Madmax67 the thread I got that info from was about TV's that's where I got that info from thanks for the correction. I mixed the 2 up.


----------



## jjackkrash

I think its actually a manufacturer-specific issue more than a product-specific issue. Each manufacturer sets its own warranty policies, and then chooses to enforce exclusions or not at its discretion.


----------



## Madmax67

jjackkrash said:


> I think its actually a manufacturer-specific issue more than a product-specific issue. Each manufacturer sets its own warranty policies, and then chooses to enforce exclusions or not at its discretion.


It's usually a combination of both. Manufactures that see their direct competitors take a hard stand with warranty issues usually tend to adopt a similar posture. With T.V.'s it's been "go along to get along" and with receivers it's been "not on my watch" but I agree a manufacture can do what they want regardless but when other companies are reducing the cost of covering warranty repairs and you're not that streak of independence tends to fade away pretty quickly.


----------



## Madmax67

chicago1 said:


> ahhhhh, Good to know gents thanks...
> 
> Madmax67 the thread I got that info from was about TV's that's where I got that info from thanks for the correction. I mixed the 2 up.


No problem. Just trying to help a fellow consumer and audio lover out. Some say it's not fair but we all know that fairs just a place where they judge pigs.


----------



## jjcook

Monoprice Monolith 2 and Monolith 3 amplifiers are on sale today for 20% off with code SAVE20.

Unfortunately the code excludes the 5 and 7 amp versions.


----------



## SMO5007

Got an Integra DTR 70.4 from AFL for $720.00 Shipped. Upgraded from a Denon 4308. So far I am happy. The Integra is a beast of an AVR. 
Great deal, to me looks like a brand new unit. Original retail $2800.00. Fine machine at a fantastic price!

Anyone else have the Integra DTR 70.4? Thoughts


----------



## Fizban19

SMO5007 said:


> Got an Integra DTR 70.4 from AFL for $720.00 Shipped. Upgraded from a Denon 4308. So far I am happy. The Integra is a beast of an AVR.
> Great deal, to me looks like a brand new unit. Original retail $2800.00. Fine machine at a fantastic price!
> 
> Anyone else have the Integra DTR 70.4? Thoughts


That's quite an older model AVR (about 4 years old). Things I don't like are optional WIFI and bluetooth...at that price they should be included. Also it only has HDMI 1.4, so no 4K or HDR pass through. Also, no Dolby Atmos or DTSX. But for me, the biggest drawback is no 4K or HDR pass through. It is a beast of a machine though ; ).


----------



## madhuski

Outlaw audio is closing out their 7703 stock @ $1299 shipped during their secret Labor Day sale.

Great deal on a pre-pro


----------



## krholmberg

madhuski said:


> Outlaw audio is closing out their 7703 stock @ $1299 shipped during their secret Labor Day sale.
> 
> Great deal on a pre-pro


Hopefully that means Outlaw is close to releasing their own pre/pro that is competitive with that product since the 7703 still a current pre/pre and well regarded.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## madhuski

krholmberg said:


> Hopefully that means Outlaw is close to releasing their own pre/pro that is competitive with that product since the 7703 still a current pre/pre and well regarded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think the 7704 is going to be released soon


----------



## jdsmoothie

Beginning today thru Sep 16, Denon has dropped the MSRP on the 2017 *X1400H* by $100 to $499 and on the *X2400H* by $150 to $649.


----------



## codered

FYI if you have a Fry’s nearby, this weekend they have a promo code sale on the Yamaha A1070 - $779 + tax. I bought one at full price a couple weeks ago at Fry’s and had the price adjusted. Excellent receiver for the money.


----------



## mikehd

If you're in the market for a new AVR from Denon, Video Only (WA/OR/CA) has them posted at $749 in store as of Sept 3. I was successful in negotiating the price to $675, in a sealed factory box. Just replaced my 2010 Denon AVR-791.


----------



## jjackkrash

mikehd said:


> If you're in the market for a new AVR from Denon, Video Only (WA/OR/CA) has them posted at $749 in store as of Sept 3. I was successful in negotiating the price to $675, in a sealed factory box. Just replaced my 2010 Denon AVR-791.


Which one? I am assuming 4300H based on price?


----------



## mikehd

jjackkrash said:


> Which one? I am assuming 4300H based on price?


Yeah, that would have been good to list. It was the X4300H as you guessed.


----------



## jjcook

Monoprice Monolith 2, Monolith 3, and Monolith 5 amplifiers are on sale 9/8-9/9 for 20% off with code FOOTBALL *and with free shipping*.

Monolith 5 comes out to $1,039.92 shipped.


----------



## DragonSarc

Hi all!!! quick question I also have the Denon X4300H which upgraded from 3808Ci and have a high sensitive speaker system, what is the advantage of getting a more powerfull amp (thinking of getting the Monolith 7x200 watts) rather using just the receiver? I have a 7.2 set up right now, thanks


----------



## ChromeJob

DragonSarc said:


> Hi all!!! quick question I also have the Denon X4300H which upgraded from 3808Ci and have a high sensitive speaker system, what is the advantage of getting a more powerfull amp (thinking of getting the Monolith 7x200 watts) rather using just the receiver? I have a 7.2 set up right now, thanks


You're probably better off posting to a more appropriate thread. Look to the pinned/sticky posts for guidelines when asking a common question.

Some beginning reading: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1294455-amplifier-faq.html


----------



## DragonSarc

ChromeJob said:


> You're probably better off posting to a more appropriate thread. Look to the pinned/sticky posts for guidelines when asking a common question.
> 
> Some beginning reading: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1294455-amplifier-faq.html


My bad I couldnt find it earlier thanks for the link


----------



## Xzibit190

New Marantz 7012 just released Best Buy Magnolia selling for $1499 until tomorrow I'm told!! Ordered mine today, their site still has it for $2200 but go in store they sell it for $700 off!! Crazy


----------



## wallyt

Thanks Xzibit190! I swung by my local Best Buy this afternoon and snagged an SR7012 for $1499 . The blue shirts couldn't believe it!


----------



## apw2607

mikehd said:


> If you're in the market for a new AVR from Denon, Video Only (WA/OR/CA) has them posted at $749 in store as of Sept 3. I was successful in negotiating the price to $675, in a sealed factory box. Just replaced my 2010 Denon AVR-791.


Thats a very good deal indeed !


----------



## Xzibit190

wallyt said:


> Thanks Xzibit190! I swung by my local Best Buy this afternoon and snagged an SR7012 for $1499 . The blue shirts couldn't believe it!


Ha yeah, I went to one best buy and guy told me the deal and I was like you sure? Wasn't 100% sure I wanted it right away and he said I had till Saturday. Went to another close by my house and asked them they were like uh no way that other guy must be crazy. Looked it up and was like holy cow I bet this is a mistake but we have to sell it like that?? Was like yeah ill take one please lol


----------



## Steven DeNicola

Xzibit190 said:


> New Marantz 7012 just released Best Buy Magnolia selling for $1499 until tomorrow I'm told!! Ordered mine today, their site still has it for $2200 but go in store they sell it for $700 off!! Crazy


Stopped by Best Buy this morning and was able to get a 7012 for $1499, also. My Wife thinks I'm crazy, just bought a Pioneer Elite a few months ago, but this beast is going to blow it out of the water.
Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## eric102

Xzibit190 said:


> New Marantz 7012 just released Best Buy Magnolia selling for $1499 until tomorrow I'm told!! Ordered mine today, their site still has it for $2200 but go in store they sell it for $700 off!! Crazy


Still shopping myself, why the Marantz over the Denon4300? The specs look pretty much the same and the Denon is 1/2 the price.


----------



## Xzibit190

eric102 said:


> Still shopping myself, why the Marantz over the Denon4300? The specs look pretty much the same and the Denon is 1/2 the price.


Can't really comment on everything as I'm no expert but I'm sure its more of a preference in brand and probably a few things different. However I'm loving this receiver so far coming from using Yamaha for years!


----------



## Madmax67

eric102 said:


> Still shopping myself, why the Marantz over the Denon4300? The specs look pretty much the same and the Denon is 1/2 the price.


The SR7012 compares better to the X4400H as it's the same year model and adds features like Bass sync for LFE and Auro 3D as well as multi channel analog inputs and HDAM to the Marantz but the SR7011 is basically the same power supply as the X4300H and for those less interested in MCAI's and HDAM circuitry for the analog/2 channel crowd the X4300H is a great buy for the money.


----------



## sirsad

The Denon X3400H is on sale for $799 (MSRP $999) pretty much everywhere. I picked one up at Crutchfield.


----------



## chong67

I got the Yamaha 770 for $379 few days ago at Frys. Now I can do Atmos. Happy!


----------



## satboy

sirsad said:


> The Denon X3400H is on sale for $799 (MSRP $999) pretty much everywhere. I picked one up at Crutchfield.


I am so on the fence right now...

Denon 3400 for $799
Denon 4300 for $799
Marantz 7011 for $1399

currently would be replacing a 4200 Denon 

Any thoughts?

I do like the idea of eARC, will the 4300 support that or the 7011? I am 100% TV / Movie watching etc


----------



## Falconsfan71

satboy said:


> I am so on the fence right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Denon 3400 for $799
> 
> Denon 4300 for $799
> 
> Marantz 7011 for $1399
> 
> 
> 
> currently would be replacing a 4200 Denon
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the idea of eARC, will the 4300 support that or the 7011? I am 100% TV / Movie watching etc




That’s a NO on those for eARC I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satboy

Falconsfan71 said:


> That’s a NO on those for eARC I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 3400 would be the only one?


----------



## blackjackmark

satboy said:


> I am so on the fence right now...
> 
> Denon 3400 for $799
> Denon 4300 for $799
> Marantz 7011 for $1399
> 
> currently would be replacing a 4200 Denon
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I do like the idea of eARC, will the 4300 support that or the 7011? I am 100% TV / Movie watching etc


1) How soon will you want to upgrade your receiver (since you have a 4200 now, seems like you upgrade frequently?)
2) is your TV compatible for eARC, or are you planning on a new one soon? I believe it has to be able to output eARC for it to even matter.


----------



## muscles

I just picked up the Marantz SR-7012 at BB for 1259$. I am upgrading from a Pioneer Elite SC-99, but I am not sure this will be an upgrade. I was wondering if someone has any experience with this receiver before I start to hook it up? I have never used a Marantz before, so I am a bit hesitant. 

Greg


----------



## oldsteve

*Yamaha RX-3060*

NewEgg has the Yamaha RXA-3060 for $1299.00.


----------



## F00Bar

Onkyo TX-NR676 at Newegg - $549 with $300 Newegg gift card. Promotion ends this Sunday 10/15/2017.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1CZ5R95608&Tpk=9SIA1CZ5R95608


----------



## muscles

satboy said:


> I am so on the fence right now...
> 
> Denon 3400 for $799
> Denon 4300 for $799
> Marantz 7011 for $1399
> 
> currently would be replacing a 4200 Denon
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I do like the idea of eARC, will the 4300 support that or the 7011? I am 100% TV / Movie watching etc


Why not just get the 7012 for $1399?

Greg


----------



## RDD337

muscles said:


> Why not just get the 7012 for $1399?
> 
> Greg


How did you get the Marantz SR7012 for $1259? I just checked BB website and showing $2199. I would like to buy one if I can get it for the same price as yours. Thanks.


----------



## muscles

RDD337 said:


> How did you get the Marantz SR7012 for $1259? I just checked BB website and showing $2199. I would like to buy one if I can get it for the same price as yours. Thanks.


I just walked into my store and my usual guy I buy stuff from said that it was a temporary price drop due to Marantz failing to ship its flagship on time (or something to that effect). I had a 10% off coupon as well. I would actually call a Magnolia and not go off of the website. Let me know what they say. I can call my sales rep and see if that was an error. I have to say, for the price I paid, this is one helluva a receiver. So easy to use and setup, and the on screen menus are so much prettier.

Greg


----------



## RDD337

muscles said:


> I just walked into my store and my usual guy I buy stuff from said that it was a temporary price drop due to Marantz failing to ship its flagship on time (or something to that effect). I had a 10% off coupon as well. I would actually call a Magnolia and not go off of the website. Let me know what they say. I can call my sales rep and see if that was an error. I have to say, for the price I paid, this is one helluva a receiver. So easy to use and setup, and the on screen menus are so much prettier.
> 
> Greg


That would be nice if you can call your sales rep about the pricing if he can still get it for the same price as yours. I'll order from your sales rep if they have free shipping to San Jose Ca. Thanks.


----------



## Mifab

Anthem has a promo going right now on the avm 60,mrx 1120 and mrx 720. Free pw 800 wireless speaker with avm 60 or 1120 and free pw600 with the 720


----------



## muscles

RDD337 said:


> That would be nice if you can call your sales rep about the pricing if he can still get it for the same price as yours. I'll order from your sales rep if they have free shipping to San Jose Ca. Thanks.


Sent my guy a txt today, he responded with that sale is over as of sunday night. It is back up to 2199$. I guess I just got super lucky, considering I went in to buy a record player and came out with a Marantz 7012. The price was too good to pass up. 

Greg


----------



## RDD337

muscles said:


> Sent my guy a txt today, he responded with that sale is over as of sunday night. It is back up to 2199$. I guess I just got super lucky, considering I went in to buy a record player and came out with a Marantz 7012. The price was too good to pass up.
> 
> Greg


I appreciate much for checking the price. Thanks!


----------



## ChromeJob

FYI Costco has another rebate for the Yamaha TSR-5830 (same as RX-v583), $40 off though 10/29, bringing the price to $349.99 (members only, or those with Costco cash cards).


----------



## z71sierraslt

oldsteve said:


> NewEgg has the Yamaha RXA-3060 for $1299.00.


Got it!
Mine is coming in on Friday.


----------



## mrwizzy2002

*Looking for Google Cast 7.1 Receiver*



chong67 said:


> I got the Yamaha 770 for $379 few days ago at Frys. Now I can do Atmos. Happy!


Are you talking about the RX-A770BL? That thing is selling for $650 right now on Fry's! I want that deal! I'm looking for a decent receiver that supports Google Cast. So that rules out Denon unfortunately. Looking to spend approximately $300-450. I'm patient and will wait all year or longer for a good deal. I'm planning on buying a Sony XBR 4k TV and a Receiver and plan on having 7.1 speakers as well as another section where there will be approximately 3-4 speakers in the ceiling. In case anyone sees anything


----------



## chong67

mrwizzy2002 said:


> Are you talking about the RX-A770BL? That thing is selling for $650 right now on Fry's! I want that deal! I'm looking for a decent receiver that supports Google Cast. So that rules out Denon unfortunately. Looking to spend approximately $300-450. I'm patient and will wait all year or longer for a good deal. I'm planning on buying a Sony XBR 4k TV and a Receiver and plan on having 7.1 speakers as well as another section where there will be approximately 3-4 speakers in the ceiling. In case anyone sees anything


Yes, the A770.  Frys had em for $379 every now and then. You have to check. I give you a trick where it will alert you for anything.


----------



## jjackkrash

I just tried and promocode "Monster" gets you 20% off the 3 channel monolith amp plus a 20% discount off shipping. It might work on the others but I didn't try.


----------



## ZubairA

*Best Place to Purchase Anthem MRX 1120 - San Francisco/East Bay*

All:

I am trying to figure out the best place to purchase an MRX 1120 in the San Francisco/East Bay area. Are folks aware of a good dealer who may have a better price than buying directly from Anthem?

Thanks for your help!

Zubair




Mifab said:


> Anthem has a promo going right now on the avm 60,mrx 1120 and mrx 720. Free pw 800 wireless speaker with avm 60 or 1120 and free pw600 with the 720


----------



## Jas Singh

*Pioneer & Yamaha at Costco*

Pioneer VSX-1131 7.2 Channel Receiver $419.99 at Costco, Free Shipping, membership required


7.2 Channel Receiver
Built-In Bluetooth, Wi-Fi and Chromecast
Dolby Atmos and DTS:X Ready
4K Ultra HD Pass-Through


Yamaha TSR-5830 7.2 Channel Network AV Receiver at Costco.com $349.99


I am torn between two. I like Pioneer but Yamaha at lower price has same features that I need - 4k HDR & Atom. The app for Yamaha looks much better vs. my previous experience with Pioneer's UI. 
Thoughts?


----------



## FriendofSonic

What do people think about this deal?
https://www.frys.com/product/9199558

$398 if you're signed up to their Sunday promo and according to what I'm reading, the Sunday promo code deals aren't subject to tax in stores for certain states (including mine, Arizona). I was previously thinking about the Costco deal on the Yamaha for 349.99, but I just don't know. I have an older Yamaha right now that I enjoy


----------



## PlanetAVS

FriendofSonic said:


> What do people think about this deal?
> https://www.frys.com/product/9199558
> 
> $398 if you're signed up to their Sunday promo and according to what I'm reading, the Sunday promo code deals aren't subject to tax in stores for certain states (including mine, Arizona). I was previously thinking about the Costco deal on the Yamaha for 349.99, but I just don't know. I have an older Yamaha right now that I enjoy


Where can I find what states are tax exempt for the promocode?


----------



## FriendofSonic

PlanetAVS said:


> Where can I find what states are tax exempt for the promocode?


http://images.frys.com/art/deals/wepaythesalestax/wpstdealsapr16.html
To my understanding, this item should be eligible but apologies if I'm mistaken


----------



## PlanetAVS

FriendofSonic said:


> http://images.frys.com/art/deals/wepaythesalestax/wpstdealsapr16.html
> To my understanding, this item should be eligible but apologies if I'm mistaken


Gotcha. This is a nice deal. I'm planning to pick it up if it's in local stock and it's tax free, and then see if something better comes up Black Friday which is inside the 30 day Fry's return window.


----------



## FriendofSonic

PlanetAVS said:


> Gotcha. This is a nice deal. I'm planning to pick it up if it's in local stock and it's tax free, and then see if something better comes up Black Friday which is inside the 30 day Fry's return window.


Please ignore the above, I was mistaken. No sales tax promo on this item, but I think that landing page makes it really confusing by not pointing out it's only certain Sunday promo items.


----------



## PlanetAVS

FriendofSonic said:


> Please ignore the above, I was mistaken. No sales tax promo on this item, but I think that landing page makes it really confusing by not pointing out it's only certain Sunday promo items.


Picked up the Denon 2400H today at Fry's. They had one unit reduced further to $314 after promo code. The sales person wasn't sure but he figures it was an open box, although the packaging didn't like it was open box. I don't usually consider open box or refurbished but this was such a good deal that I took the chance. 30 days to return if there are any issues. As you mentioned, taxes were payable.

Look forward to trying it out this week.


----------



## FriendofSonic

PlanetAVS said:


> Picked up the Denon 2400H today at Fry's. They had one unit reduced further to $314 after promo code. The sales person wasn't sure but he figures it was an open box, although the packaging didn't like it was open box. I don't usually consider open box or refurbished but this was such a good deal that I took the chance. 30 days to return if there are any issues. As you mentioned, taxes were payable.
> 
> Look forward to trying it out this week.


Now that's a pretty solid deal!


----------



## AshishNJ

*Emotiva AMP sale ?*

Does anyone know if Emotiva will run a sale on their AMPs before end of year ?
I am looking to get a 3-channel soon


----------



## Veccster

Does anyone have concerns with buying a receiver that is certified refurbished? I'm looking at the Yammy TSR-7810 for just $399 and it's a helluva deal! But are issues MORE common with refurbished products than with new? 
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../v-receiver-same-as-rx-v781/1.html#!condition

Perhaps there are less problems because they are heavily tested when brought back in???


----------



## lennyp

Veccster said:


> Does anyone have concerns with buying a receiver that is certified refurbished? I'm looking at the Yammy TSR-7810 for just $399 and it's a helluva deal! But are issues MORE common with refurbished products than with new?
> https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../v-receiver-same-as-rx-v781/1.html#!condition
> 
> Perhaps there are less problems because they are heavily tested when brought back in???


I think there is similar risk these days with new or refurbished. I purchased a refurb Onkyo for the bedroom 4 years ago and it has been flawless. I figured it had a warranty so why not? Of course my other Onkyo (bought new) had the HDMI issue and I had to send that in for repair. I think if folks were having problems with Accessories4Less refurbs, we'd hear about it! I plan to buy my next receiver that way, unless a great deal comes my way on new.


----------



## Broadus

Jas Singh said:


> Pioneer VSX-1131 7.2 Channel Receiver $419.99 at Costco, Free Shipping, membership required
> 
> 
> 7.2 Channel Receiver
> Built-In Bluetooth, Wi-Fi and Chromecast
> Dolby Atmos and DTS:X Ready
> 4K Ultra HD Pass-Through
> 
> 
> Yamaha TSR-5830 7.2 Channel Network AV Receiver at Costco.com $349.99
> 
> 
> I am torn between two. I like Pioneer but Yamaha at lower price has same features that I need - 4k HDR & Atom. The app for Yamaha looks much better vs. my previous experience with Pioneer's UI.
> Thoughts?


Jas, I was in the Spartanburg, SC, Costco yesterday and saw a stack of TSR-5810 (2016 model) on closeout for $299.99. If you have a Costco close by, you may want to check. I would be surprised to find any significant different between the 2016 TSR-5810 and the 2017 TSR-5830.


----------



## willieconway

Veccster said:


> Does anyone have concerns with buying a receiver that is certified refurbished? I'm looking at the Yammy TSR-7810 for just $399 and it's a helluva deal! But are issues MORE common with refurbished products than with new?
> https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../v-receiver-same-as-rx-v781/1.html#!condition
> 
> Perhaps there are less problems because they are heavily tested when brought back in???


I've bought two refurbished receivers from A4L and haven't had any issues. I like to think that refurbished means that inherent issues have already surfaced and been fixed. Not sure if the logic holds, but I'm happy...


----------



## jdskycaster

I have bought several refurbished AVR's from A4L and no problems. 3 Onkyo's, 3 Denon's and 4 Yamaha's over the past several years. All of these are still in operation and work as advertised although many of them have had early retirement from HT duty and are simply powering ancillary speakers or bedroom systems.

Recently picked up the Yamaha TSR-7790 for my son. I think $299 for the feature set it offers presents an excellent buy. He primarily needs a unit with the ability for Zone 2 and the pre-outs on this unit make it very flexible in that regard. It was not that long ago when you could not even touch an AVR with pre-outs for under $500 even when on closeout.


----------



## ChromeJob

Jas Singh said:


> Pioneer VSX-1131 7.2 Channel Receiver $419.99 at Costco, Free Shipping, membership required
> 
> 
> 7.2 Channel Receiver
> Built-In Bluetooth, Wi-Fi and Chromecast
> Dolby Atmos and DTS:X Ready
> 4K Ultra HD Pass-Through


FYI Costco has a short sale on the VSX-1131 item 1131131 , it's $100 off for $349.99 through 11/07. 

Remember that with Costco, their return policy is pretty generous, so you can try it and return if it dissatisfied.


----------



## drh3b

AshishNJ said:


> Does anyone know if Emotiva will run a sale on their AMPs before end of year ?
> I am looking to get a 3-channel soon


Supposedly, Emotiva won't be running any more sales, but it probably won't hurt to check their website in a month anyway, just to make sure.


----------



## AshishNJ

ChromeJob said:


> FYI Costco has a short sale on the VSX-1131 item 1131131 , it's $100 off for $349.99 through 11/07.
> 
> Remember that with Costco, their return policy is pretty generous, so you can try it and return if it dissatisfied.


I wish they were selling a 9.2 line of yamahas


----------



## draco159

Best Buy released their Black Friday Sale Ad this morning, here's the receivers on sale. I listed the price since when you click on it now, the BF price isn't listed yet, only if you go through the ad. I'm currently on the hunt for an upgrade for my Denon E300 that has 4K pass-through and HDR along with other things.


Pioneer VSXLX102 - $350, so $150 off MSRP

Sony STRDH770 - $200

Onkyo TX-NR656 - $250


----------



## PlanetAVS

Fry's has the Denon 730H for $297

https://slickdeals.net/f/10745431-d...vrs730h-297?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


----------



## draco159

PlanetAVS said:


> Fry's has the Denon 730H for $297
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10745431-d...vrs730h-297?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


I'm having a tough time deciding between it and the x3300 for that price!


----------



## jh901

Marantz AV8802a

Anyone aware of deals coming? Replacement expected in 2018.


----------



## zmacka

Fingers crossed on the Emotiva front, as this time last year prices were dropped.


----------



## jjackkrash

zmacka said:


> Fingers crossed on the Emotiva front, as this time last year prices were dropped.


Big Dan announced no more sales:

https://us4.campaign-archive.com/?u=932a2354c1740f054c855be6f&id=7d4590f1a2&e=420db72e89


----------



## zmacka

jjackkrash said:


> Big Dan announced no more sales:
> 
> https://us4.campaign-archive.com/?u=932a2354c1740f054c855be6f&id=7d4590f1a2&e=420db72e89


Ok that clears things up, I guess my CC is going to get indigestion very soon.


----------



## lsturbointeg

any amp deals out there?


----------



## nobi125

AshishNJ said:


> I wish they were selling a 9.2 line of yamahas


Same here, been waiting on a deal for a 9.2 Yamaha for a while.


----------



## pchangover

Sony STRDN1080 7.2 for $398 @ Amazon and a few others:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKRWWSG/&ascsubtag=8b1da930cb1411e79f76ee446ae44d1d0INT


----------



## Broadus

pchangover said:


> Sony STRDN1080 7.2 for $398 @ Amazon and a few others:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKRWWSG/&ascsubtag=8b1da930cb1411e79f76ee446ae44d1d0INT


Along that same line, the Yamaha RX-V681 is on sale, today only I think, for $299.95. This is a really solid deal. Unfortunately, there are only a few hours left.


----------



## AshishNJ

Found this on Amazon RX-A3070BL

Yamaha AVENTAGE Audio & Video Component Receiver,Black (RX-A3070BL) 

Sold by: HOME AV SOURCE 

$1,499.00 

Condition: Used - Like New - FACTORY SEALED NEVER USED OR OPENED! FREE SHIPPING! FREE HDMI CABLE INCLUDED! PRICE PROTECTION NOT AVAILABLE FOR PREVIOUS ORDERS 


One more left


----------



## drew64

im looking to replace my onkyo TX-SR605. The onkyo TX-NR656 on sale at best buy looks pretty good. Basically just have 2 speakers and a sub as of now. Getting new OLED so want the 4K in receiver. Was thinking of the denon AVR-S730H but this onkyo seems to have similar features. Will probably use the streaming from tunein a lot . Any one own that onkyo or denon


----------



## vv132

*Receiver help Black Friday!*

Hey Guys,
Looking to get a receiver on Black Friday this year. Will have Q Acoustics 3050 Towers,and backs 3020s Ascend Center Speaker. Will upgrade sub later and 2 more speakers for atmos/dtx. 

Can you guys help with recommendation for receiver in 500 dollar range? For apartmnet now later house, and will be using a future OLED/QLED 4k tv for Movies/TV. 


Please help know you guys know whats good out there as always!


Thanks
V


----------



## phantom52

Not black friday but you should check out the thread below. The Denon 4300H would be an excellent choice if you can swing it. Good luck.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...amp-processors-deals-thread.html#post54630702


----------



## teachsac

You can also check this area. Deals talk is not permitted outside of these designated areas.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/


----------



## TXKDUB

*Need help with this small problem from the very smart people here on this forum. 
*
I have ROTEL RSP1098 and RMB 1555 and will be getting new speakers for Christmas/New Yr (Definitive Technology) BP9060 towers the CS9060 center, SR9080 Rear surround and the A90 ATMOS modules. 

Given the new ATMOS modules with this speaker purchase I have been told my current ROTEL equipment will need to be changed out in order to process the Dolby Atmos. The RSP1098 and RMB1555 won't be able to process. Not happy to hear that as that wasn't in the budget LOL
Please help with suggestions that I hope are cost effective (NOT EXPENSIVE) to remedy this situation. If it does take me getting updated equipment please offer a comparable solution in quality to the ROTEL


----------



## grass disaster

looking for a good deal on a denon 1300w. 

anyone see some smoking deals around? looking to power my cores.


----------



## drh3b

TXKDUB said:


> *Need help with this small problem from the very smart people here on this forum.
> *
> I have ROTEL RSP1098 and RMB 1555 and will be getting new speakers for Christmas/New Yr (Definitive Technology) BP9060 towers the CS9060 center, SR9080 Rear surround and the A90 ATMOS modules.
> 
> Given the new ATMOS modules with this speaker purchase I have been told my current ROTEL equipment will need to be changed out in order to process the Dolby Atmos. The RSP1098 and RMB1555 won't be able to process. Not happy to hear that as that wasn't in the budget LOL
> Please help with suggestions that I hope are cost effective (NOT EXPENSIVE) to remedy this situation. If it does take me getting updated equipment please offer a comparable solution in quality to the ROTEL


There is no reason to replace the RMB1555, you will merely need to supplement it. Alas, the RSP1098 will need to be replaced.
Both of the following receivers are on clearance and should do what you need. You can hook your RMB1555 up to either, run your fronts and two surround off it, and run Atmos and rear surrounds(if necessary) with the built in amps of either of these Marantz' 
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642SR6011/Marantz-SR6011.html
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642SR7011/Marantz-SR7011.html


----------



## ace1100

DENON X6400h Price drop from $2199.00 to $1649.99 on Amazon. Pre Cyber Monday sale??


----------



## drh3b

ace1100 said:


> DENON X6400h Price drop from $2199.00 to $1649.99 on Amazon. Pre Cyber Monday sale??


Interesting. I was going to make my usual warning about authorized resellers, but that is actually Amazon itself, which is an authorized reseller. If you are interested in the x6400h I'd jump on that, I doubt it will get any better than that until it is clearanced next year.


----------



## ace1100

Thanks for feedback.
Just wondering why pre Cyber Monday.... According to Camel(x3) it's the lowest Amazon price this year. I have to assume it is in advance of 2018 model announcements


----------



## drh3b

ace1100 said:


> Thanks for feedback.
> Just wondering why pre Cyber Monday.... According to Camel(x3) it's the lowest Amazon price this year. I have to assume it is in advance of 2018 model announcements


No, the x6400h will be around for about a year longer, it will probably be clearanced at the end of next summer. It was just introduced a few months ago. I believe it's predecessor, the x6300h is still available at clearance prices. But, that price isn't much different than the clearance price on the x6300h, so definitely the one I'd get. The x6400h, that is.


----------



## ace1100

Great, thanks again.... X6400H it is - I'll wait till tomorrow to pull the trigger. 
Just bought LG OLED 65B7 through Costco. My older Denon, 4803CI is not passing video.... so this seems like a perfect time to upgrade. 
While no longer having a basement or a Man Cave with 92" FP screen in it(moved to NC), I'm beginning to recreate a HT in less than optimal space.... but I'll "live with it" anyway. The Oppo UDP 203 is also on my list... a replacement for Toshiba HD-A35 player.... yeah, I picked the wrong format :-/ I believe the Oppo should be set to 'pass' all a/v to X6400 for processing - what have you done?
Next up will be in-wall speakers for surround and Atmos... either 5.1.4 or 7.1.2.


----------



## drh3b

ace1100 said:


> I believe the Oppo should be set to 'pass' all a/v to X6400 for processing - what have you done?


That's what I've done, seems to work fine, but I don't watch movies much. But, the Oppo is nice to have when I do. I also listen to multichannel music which the Oppo can also do, but I have most of that ripped to my computer.


----------



## ace1100

OK! 
I do watch a lot of movies and there are some I'd like to keep... AGAIN... boy 'the industry' sure knows how to re-invent itself.... over and over again. It's the same with music, photography - you name it.... on and on... PONG, anyone? 

Music ripped to pc.... yup on my list! ... started with itunes, but plan on migrating to a non-apple, popular codec and reorganizing .... much to do!


----------



## grass disaster

grass disaster said:


> looking for a good deal on a denon 1300w.
> 
> anyone see some smoking deals around? looking to power my cores.



so is $299 the best I'm going to be able to find this at?


----------



## lentiman

My Denon X4300H has suddenly stopped passing video through some inputs. Any ridiculous prices for the 4300, 4400, 6300, or 6400? Doesn't need to be authorized, I just need an online price to use to pricematch with my credit card. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## d-rail34

grass disaster said:


> so is $299 the best I'm going to be able to find this at?


Yes, that seems to be the current deal going on right now. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1300/Denon-AVR-X1300W.html I strongly suggest purchasing here if this is the choice you make.


Happy listening,

Darrell


----------



## CL-350

i have been looking at the following receivers: Denon AVR-x3300w and the Onkyo TX-RZ810. they are both on sale for the same price. the Onkyo retails for more than the Denon.

When I compare the specs side by side they look very close to me. I see some differences in processing but hardware wise to my newbie eyes they look close. Is there anything that makes one of these receivers really stand out over the other ? quality of components used to build it ? higher quality audio (more suited to music) ?

thanks


----------



## grass disaster

d-rail34 said:


> Yes, that seems to be the current deal going on right now.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1300/Denon-AVR-X1300W.html I strongly suggest purchasing here if this is the choice you make.
> 
> 
> Happy listening,
> 
> Darrell



yes i"ll probably order through them today. Any coupons floating around for crutchfield?


----------



## satboy

ace1100 said:


> DENON X6400h Price drop from $2199.00 to $1649.99 on Amazon. Pre Cyber Monday sale??


Yup and back to 2199 today.

I pulled the trigger on a 4400 that was $1150 off Amazon on Friday from an Authorized seller. Was thinking about the 6400 but it's not worth another 500 to me as I do not need the extra channels.


----------



## ace1100

satboy said:


> Yup and back to 2199 today.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a 4400 that was $1150 off Amazon on Friday from an Authorized seller. Was thinking about the 6400 but it's not worth another 500 to me as I do not need the extra channels.


Went onto Amazon 8a this morning... price was still 1649.99... only 10 units left..... I pulled the trigger and got lucky! Now the fun begins!!!

Anyone looking for my used Denon 4803CI? Audio ok... no video..... RAID! 
If you live in Wilmington, NC.... you'll get yourself a bargain!


----------



## d-rail34

grass disaster said:


> yes i"ll probably order through them today. Any coupons floating around for crutchfield?


None that I’ve seen.


----------



## ChromeJob

There's a $90 rebate on the *Yamaha TSR-7810 *(equivalent to RX-v781) at Costco through 12/24, making the price $399.99. Available online, limited availability in stores. You have to have a membership, BUT can shop Costco with a gift card that a member procures for you. 

https://www.costco.com/Yamaha-TSR-7810-7.2-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver.product.100308760.html


----------



## 1080p!

Bummer back up to $2199


----------



## ChromeJob

1080p! said:


> Bummer back up to $2199


Huh? What? Huh. ... Context is king.


----------



## drh3b

ChromeJob said:


> Huh? What? Huh. ... Context is king.


Amazon had the Denon x6400h at a substantial discount cyber monday


----------



## grass disaster

drh3b said:


> Amazon had the Denon x6400h at a substantial discount cyber monday


thanks captain obvious


----------



## drh3b

grass disaster said:


> thanks captain obvious


You're quite welcome.


----------



## JeffreyMercado

I just picked up a new Marantz SR7011 for $1100 from Music Direct. Great deal as it is currently listed for $1399. No tax and free shipping, I figured it would hold me over for the next 2 years. Anyone know if it's getting a MQA upgrade


----------



## DVDMike

JeffreyMercado said:


> I just picked up a new Marantz SR7011 for $1100 from Music Direct. Great deal as it is currently listed for $1399. No tax and free shipping, I figured it would hold me over for the next 2 years. Anyone know if it's getting a MQA upgrade


Was yours a refurbished unit? This model seems almost the same as the denon 4300h or 4400h


----------



## iceatola

PlanetAVS said:


> Denon 2400H is on for 398 with promo code at Frys again



Does yours have pre-outs on the back ???


----------



## drh3b

iceatola said:


> Does yours have pre-outs on the back ???


I believe that the lowest model Denon AVR that has a full set of pre outs is the x3400h.


----------



## DVDMike

PlanetAVS said:


> Actually I hadn't noticed so thank you for raising the question. Yes it does. See attached pic from the owners manual.


The ore outs are ONLY for subwoofer and zone 2. You need to go up to the 3000 series models to get the full pre outs of all channels decoded


----------



## DVDMike

I’m hoping a 3300, 3400h or 4300h, 4400h get a blow out soon at frys. I need another at least 7.1 preamp. I got a 4300h at frys a few months back for I think $499, perhaps even less. I need another one now for another room!


----------



## JeffreyMercado

DVDMike said:


> Was yours a refurbished unit? This model seems almost the same as the denon 4300h or 4400h


It was brand new. I called in and asked for their best price


----------



## CL-350

Hi,

I am new to home theater and have only been following prices or brands for a couple weeks sp I am still learning where to look for prices and the right places to ask questions. 

I'm curious, do NAD receivers ever go on sale ? I see huge discounts on other brands but not much information on them.

thanks,


----------



## iceatola

PlanetAVS said:


> Actually I hadn't noticed so thank you for raising the question. Yes it does. See attached pic from the owners manual.


Looking at your picture it does not have pre-outs.


----------



## iceatola

drh3b said:


> I believe that the lowest model Denon AVR that has a full set of pre outs is the x3400h.


I believe you are right


----------



## lentiman

Fry's has/had the Denon 4400 yesterday for $900.


----------



## mrpitiful

JeffreyMercado said:


> I just picked up a new Marantz SR7011 for $1100 from Music Direct. Great deal as it is currently listed for $1399. No tax and free shipping, I figured it would hold me over for the next 2 years. Anyone know if it's getting a MQA upgrade


Have you had any problems with your SR7011. I bought one too, price is great right now, but my HDMI inputs will only pickup if I have the TV turned on. I've tied calling twice and I got dropped after 15 minutes both times. I sent an email to their support and so far no response. Is your unit running well?


----------



## JeffreyMercado

mrpitiful said:


> Have you had any problems with your SR7011. I bought one too, price is great right now, but my HDMI inputs will only pickup if I have the TV turned on. I've tied calling twice and I got dropped after 15 minutes both times. I sent an email to their support and so far no response. Is your unit running well?


The problem I had with mine was that I was not getting video with 4k sources. So my OPPO was outputting Dolby vision and no picture. XBOX S was not showing video as well since it was outputting 4k. I changed inputs, I changed cables, and lastly I picked up belkins new 48gbps HDMI cables. Everything works great and picture quality is amazing


----------



## JeffreyMercado

I'm sure monoprice will have them for 6 bucks one day but for now they are $29 and well worth it


----------



## pbelo

JeffreyMercado said:


> I'm sure monoprice will have them for 6 bucks one day but for now they are $29 and well worth it


Looking for a Processor 7.1 with HDMI 2.0a + 4K and XLR balanced outputs for amps.

Like Antem AVM60 or similar , any ideas , best used as new.

kind regards


----------



## JeffreyMercado

pbelo said:


> Looking for a Processor 7.1 with HDMI 2.0a + 4K and XLR balanced outputs for amps.
> 
> Like Antem AVM60 or similar , any ideas , best used as new.
> 
> 
> 
> kind regards


I'm not sure what your budget is but you can check out Outlaw Audio. They have a Pre Pro with balanced outputs at a bargain price, the 976. It's priced at $899. If you want to spend more Emotiva has the XMC-1 with Dirac. And lastly Value Electronics has a great deal on the Marantz 8802A. That processor was $3999, but if you went to the NYC audio show they will give you 30%


----------



## pbelo

JeffreyMercado said:


> I'm not sure what your budget is but you can check out Outlaw Audio. They have a Pre Pro with balanced outputs at a bargain price, the 976. It's priced at $899. If you want to spend more Emotiva has the XMC-1 with Dirac. And lastly Value Electronics has a great deal on the Marantz 8802A. That processor was $3999, but if you went to the NYC audio show they will give you 30%


Thanks for ideas.

Have the AV8802A new at 2300 Euros but looking for a demo one cheaper.
Will check your other ideas to see. 

Appreciated kind input.


----------



## pbelo

pbelo said:


> Thanks for ideas.
> 
> Have the AV8802A new at 2300 Euros but looking for a demo one cheaper.
> Will check your other ideas to see.
> 
> Appreciated kind input.


The 976 has no DTS X or Dolby Atmos, not included.


----------



## TXKDUB

Thank you




drh3b said:


> there is no reason to replace the rmb1555, you will merely need to supplement it. Alas, the rsp1098 will need to be replaced.
> Both of the following receivers are on clearance and should do what you need. You can hook your rmb1555 up to either, run your fronts and two surround off it, and run atmos and rear surrounds(if necessary) with the built in amps of either of these marantz'
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642sr6011/marantz-sr6011.html
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642sr7011/marantz-sr7011.html


----------



## chevydiddy

Here is a great deal on Greentoe I bidded on today – the Name Your Price site/app for electronics.

I got the Yamaha RX-V683 for $469 and that includes Free Shipping and no tax collected.

Full warranty from an authroized dealer..

https://www.greentoe.com/product/Yamaha_RX-V683_7-2-Channel_Network_A-V_Receiver_RX-V683BL


----------



## Canuck31

So I'm looking at the Best Buy boxing week flyer to see the upcoming sales and they will have the Sony STR-DN1080 7.2 receiver on sale for $499. Anyone here have experience with this receiver? Is this a good deal? I currently have a Yamaha RX-V481 5.1 receiver and still working on setting it up properly. I've just read really positive reviews for the Sony so I'm curious to give it a try. What do you think?


----------



## avguy78

mrpitiful said:


> Have you had any problems with your SR7011. I bought one too, price is great right now, but my HDMI inputs will only pickup if I have the TV turned on. I've tied calling twice and I got dropped after 15 minutes both times. I sent an email to their support and so far no response. Is your unit running well?


I have noticed the same thing with my SR7011. I posted a similar question in the dedicated thread and the only answer I've received thus far is to either use an HDMI splitter or HDMI Detective Plus. I was asking how I can use my Oppo 203, connected to my SR7011 with one HDMI cable, as a CD player and listen to CDs without the TV turned on. I'm using a projector and all HDMI signals and passed through the AVR. Is there no way to use HDMI for audio only without having your display also turned on?


----------



## mrpitiful

avguy78 said:


> I have noticed the same thing with my SR7011. I posted a similar question in the dedicated thread and the only answer I've received thus far is to either use an HDMI splitter or HDMI Detective Plus. I was asking how I can use my Oppo 203, connected to my SR7011 with one HDMI cable, as a CD player and listen to CDs without the TV turned on. I'm using a projector and all HDMI signals and passed through the AVR. Is there no way to use HDMI for audio only without having your display also turned on?


So I never really got an answer from Marantz, but Oppo responded and told me it is most likely the TV. I was using a 2 year old model until I got my new one mounted. Once I got the new one (LG) in the system, problem went away. Oppo recommended turning off the HDMI CEC on the TV if you have that option.


----------



## Artie Barnes

The Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A870BL, has slowly gone down from its MSRP of $900 at Amazon. Started at about $40 off MSRP a few days ago, and now is almost $100 off MSRP at $802.36. I’ll be keeping my eye out for this one.


----------



## jdsmoooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax

Hey all. Any deals currently on a Denon x3400h? I’m currently in the market for a receiver as my old 3808 has served me well but is rather long in the tooth now. It can’t pass 3D or anything new 4K signals. I didn’t care about 3D, but I am in the process of upgrading my equipment to 4K capability and the 3400 seems to be roughly the same level as the 3808 was at the time and it had been plenty for my needs.


----------



## Sommer3

*Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A870 7.2 Channel Network A/V Receiver - RXA870BL*

Hey Artie,

You might check out Joes for your RX-A870 -https://www.joesav.com/Yamaha-AVENTAGE-RX-A870-7-2-Channel-Network-A-V-p/RXA870BL.htm?gclid=Cj0KCQiAyZLSBRDpARIsAH66VQKeziisAuoGmxc2QbXdonhKFgwBaGL7Wo-vMm1KtYqxrTQt5o0I9UoaAsYqEALw_wcB

Just saw it now.

Dave


----------



## Artie Barnes

Sommer3 said:


> Hey Artie,
> 
> You might check out Joes for your RX-A870 -https://www.joesav.com/Yamaha-AVENTAGE-RX-A870-7-2-Channel-Network-A-V-p/RXA870BL.htm?gclid=Cj0KCQiAyZLSBRDpARIsAH66VQKeziisAuoGmxc2QbXdonhKFgwBaGL7Wo-vMm1KtYqxrTQt5o0I9UoaAsYqEALw_wcB
> 
> Just saw it now.
> 
> Dave


Whenever I do a google search for the RX-A870, Joe’s AV price of about $250 below the MSRP shows up on the right side of my screen. Did a google search on “is Joe’s AV legit” and the results came back ugly especially from the BBB. Buyer beware!


----------



## Artie Barnes

Artie Barnes said:


> The Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A870BL, has slowly gone down from its MSRP of $900 at Amazon. Started at about $40 off MSRP a few days ago, and now is almost $100 off MSRP at $802.36. I’ll be keeping my eye out for this one.


Update 29 Dec: Now at $794.01, at Amazon. Almost time to jump.


----------



## Dr. Crash

So my Denon 3300CI has been acting up, losing HDMI input connectivity, blacking out sound and video for a couple seconds at a time multiple times during a viewing... I was looking around yesterday and Best Buy (and Crutchfield) all had Denon XX400 series for $200 off, but when I went and looked again today they're back to MSRP.

Was that a Denon-supported sale? Any idea when another one would come up? Or when 2018 models are going to peek?

I guess this means I can revisit the old Denon vs Yamaha options now without a sale in sight, too.


----------



## adahm

Denon x2400h $399 this week at Frys with promo code. Sign up for promo code emails, you get the first code within hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mttpalmer

Artie Barnes said:


> Whenever I do a google search for the RX-A870, Joe’s AV price of about $250 below the MSRP shows up on the right side of my screen. Did a google search on “is Joe’s AV legit” and the results came back ugly especially from the BBB. Buyer beware!


Joes is one of many bait and switch sites selling electronics. You'll order it, then get a call in a day or two telling you that the model isn't available, is the european version, or some other lame excuse. They'll then try to up-sell you to the model you thought you ordered in the first place or sell you overpriced shipping or insurance at a price that is no longer a deal. Stay away!


----------



## Leon!

adahm said:


> Denon x2400h $399 this week at Frys with promo code. Sign up for promo code emails, you get the first code within hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What do you guys think of this one, is "Audyssey MultEQ XT" at least as capable as the version of MCACC that vsx-1131 has?


----------



## Leon!

Leon! said:


> What do you guys think of this one, is "Audyssey MultEQ XT" at least as capable as the version of MCACC that vsx-1131 has?


Well it I did not like the sound quite as much, but it was a most impressive receiver otherwise.


----------



## lsturbointeg

any deals on 3 or 5 channel amps in the $500-600 range?


----------



## irwin_k

Want to get a sanity check on price here. I'm looking for a new receiver to drive my 4K/5.0 setup that I use primarily for video gaming, light TV (we rarely watch movies), occasional music/YouTube/Internet on phones and iPads, and sometimes I do electronic music jamming as well. Only need one zone. No sub yet (maybe soon in the future). No ceiling speakers (but maybe in the distant future). Old receiver doesn't have HDMI, doesn't do Linear PCM (which most game consoles do now) so I'm looking to upgrade.

Usability is a huge plus: being able to turn on something and have it all work together would be great, would ideally like to be able to just turn on one thing and everything else will set itself automatically.

Would like to spend under $500. I've missed a lot of the yearly holiday sales and would like to get sanity check on prices.

Pioneer VSX-1131: $350. This seems like a powerhouse for the price. The remote looks simple, reviews say setup and management is simple/

Denon AVR-920W: $399. Seems like an okay buy, but isn't as good a deal as Pioneer.

Denon AVR-730H: $479. List price. Looks good, but seems difference between the 2016 H and the 2017 W models is HEOS, which I don't expect that I'll use.

Yamaha has a series I've been looking at as well, but their remote is monstrous and they only have 4 HDMI inputs, so they're much less attractive.

Can someone let me know if in fact the Pioneer is as good an option as anything else? Anything I'm missing out here?


----------



## sandeepkor

Which are good websites to look at when looking for receivers and speakers - I know there are some specialized Av websites with good deals on them apart from the usual Amazon, Newegg, eBay, Crutchfield, Abt, etc? Either for purchasing or for using for price match?


----------



## jpbb2003

So I'm considering the Denon AVR X6300H to run 7.2.4. I see it's $1499 for this unit today on Amazon. Anyone seen any better deals out there or is this considered a good price? Thanks.

Or the ONKYO TX-RZ3100 for $1444 with no tax, free shipping.....

Tough choices...


----------



## whitemtntn

*Budget Receiver recommendation?* Hello-- I'm trying to help my brother build a budget 5.1 home theater system. He has a limited budget, perhaps in the $200 range for a receiver.
I found this factory refurb 2016 Denon AVR-S720 for $230
https://www.accessories4less.com/mak...eceiver/1.html
It's the lowest Denon model from that year that features Audyssey. Anything else that I can look at for him?
thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## mttpalmer

sandeepkor said:


> Which are good websites to look at when looking for receivers and speakers - I know there are some specialized Av websites with good deals on them apart from the usual Amazon, Newegg, eBay, Crutchfield, Abt, etc? Either for purchasing or for using for price match?


Accessories4Less has deals on refurbished models. I haven't used them (yet) but they have a great reputation among enthusiasts.


----------



## sandeepkor

mttpalmer said:


> Accessories4Less has deals on refurbished models. I haven't used them (yet) but they have a great reputation among enthusiasts.


 Thanks!


----------



## Leon!

x3400 $498 at frys


----------



## sandeepkor

Trying to decide between Denon x3400w vs Onkyo TX-RZ720. Newegg has RZ720 for $479


----------



## LoneWolf121188

*Is there a site that sells Sony refurbs?*

I've heard (mostly) good things about accessories4less.com, but they don't sell Sony. I was hoping to find a good deal on a Sony DN1080, but I don't see a refurb section on Sony's website (or any sort of online store for that matter). Is there any site like accessories4less.com that sells Sony? Or am I better off monitoring Crutchfield's refub section to hope one pops up?


----------



## whipit

LoneWolf121188 said:


> I've heard (mostly) good things about accessories4less.com, but they don't sell Sony. I was hoping to find a good deal on a Sony DN1080, but I don't see a refurb section on Sony's website (or any sort of online store for that matter). Is there any site like accessories4less.com that sells Sony? Or am I better off monitoring Crutchfield's refub section to hope one pops up?


If this helps, here's the Sony Outlet Stores

https://www.outletbound.com/outlet-stores/sony-outlet


----------



## dan2017

LoneWolf121188 said:


> I've heard (mostly) good things about accessories4less.com, but they don't sell Sony. I was hoping to find a good deal on a Sony DN1080, but I don't see a refurb section on Sony's website (or any sort of online store for that matter). Is there any site like accessories4less.com that sells Sony? Or am I better off monitoring Crutchfield's refub section to hope one pops up?


I ended up buying a Denon X3400 from Fry's today as a part of their sale but I almost bought a Sony 1080 receiver in "like new" condition for $358.20 plus tax from Amazon as a part of their Amazon Warehouse deals. 

Despite having Amazon prime which would have allowed me to get 5% cash back, I ended up cancelling the order since Amazon warehouse deals don't come with warranties so you only have a rather short time to return it if something is wrong. 

I suspect buying a refurb from Sony outlet, they would give you a longer warranty than Amazon warehouse deals.


----------



## LoneWolf121188

dan2017 said:


> I ended up buying a Denon X3400 from Fry's today as a part of their sale but I almost bought a Sony 1080 receiver in "like new" condition for $358.20 plus tax from Amazon as a part of their Amazon Warehouse deals.
> 
> Despite having Amazon prime which would have allowed me to get 5% cash back, I ended up cancelling the order since Amazon warehouse deals don't come with warranties so you only have a rather short time to return it if something is wrong.
> 
> I suspect buying a refurb from Sony outlet, they would give you a longer warranty than Amazon warehouse deals.


Wow, that's a great deal! You should've sent it to me! 

Unfortunately I don't live anywhere remotely near a Sony outlet store (they only have them in the NE and CA, plus one in FL), so it has to be online.


----------



## sandeepkor

dan2017 said:


> I ended up buying a Denon X3400 from Fry's today as a part of their sale but I almost bought a Sony 1080 receiver in "like new" condition for $358.20 plus tax from Amazon as a part of their Amazon Warehouse deals.
> 
> Despite having Amazon prime which would have allowed me to get 5% cash back, I ended up cancelling the order since Amazon warehouse deals don't come with warranties so you only have a rather short time to return it if something is wrong.
> 
> I suspect buying a refurb from Sony outlet, they would give you a longer warranty than Amazon warehouse deals.


How much did you buy the x3400 for?


----------



## adahm

sandeepkor said:


> How much did you buy the x3400 for?




It’s on sale for $498 all week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepkor

adahm said:


> It’s on sale for $498 all week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still torn between Onkyo TX-RZ720 and this Denon x3400.. anyone have any experience for both or have done research for both?


----------



## adahm

sandeepkor said:


> Still torn between Onkyo TX-RZ720 and this Denon x3400.. anyone have any experience for both or have done research for both?


I was offered a rz920 as on trade in for my malfunctioning HDMI Onkyo for $620. I opted for the Denon in my media room. Will have the Onkyo repaired and use it in another room until it lasts.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blorton

That's a really tempting price on the Denon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dandaroy

adahm said:


> It’s on sale for $498 all week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not see brand new Denon x3400H for $498 anywhere, let alone Fry's.


----------



## Madmax67

dandaroy said:


> I do not see brand new Denon x3400H for $498 anywhere, let alone Fry's.


They don't advertise the model only the MSRP as they are an authorized dealer and aren't supposed to be advertising these types of discounts without the manufactures permission.


----------



## dandaroy

Madmax67 said:


> They don't advertise the model only the MSRP as they are an authorized dealer and aren't supposed to be advertising these types of discounts without the manufactures permission.


So how do I get the discounted price?


----------



## Madmax67

dandaroy said:


> So how do I get the discounted price?


You have to sign up for their email promo code or get a code from someone else. They send you a new one each day that is good for either just that day or week.


----------



## dandaroy

Madmax67 said:


> You have to sign up for their email promo code or get a code from someone else. They send you a new one each day that is good for either just that day or week.


Thanks! Great price. I signed up for their promo code but it appears it is only applicable for local delivery. I live in CO and there are no local stores available. 😔


----------



## Madmax67

dandaroy said:


> Thanks! Great price. I signed up for their promo code but it appears it is only applicable for local delivery. I live in CO and there are no local stores available.


Sorry about that. Some of their deals can be ordered and some are in store only but live for orders for a few hours. At their pricing they really call the shots on availability. It should come back around again soon though.


----------



## dandaroy

Thanks. No problem.


----------



## Blorton

Guys, are the Denon deals at Fry's kind of a quarterly thing? Every other month? Would really like to jump on this week's deal but it's just not in the budget.


----------



## drh3b

Blorton said:


> Guys, are the Denon deals at Fry's kind of a quarterly thing? Every other month? Would really like to jump on this week's deal but it's just not in the budget.


I'm not near a Fry's, but I've seen enough talk about them to say it will probably come around again. Fry's seems to be a good place to get receivers and the Klipsch 115sw, and I'm sure other things. Just make sure you are getting their sale email.


----------



## rhett7660

Madmax67 said:


> You have to sign up for their email promo code or get a code from someone else. They send you a new one each day that is good for either just that day or week.


Thanks for the tip as that is a smoking deal! Just signed up!


----------



## Madmax67

rhett7660 said:


> Thanks for the tip as that is a smoking deal! Just signed up!


Welcome and good luck.


----------



## bigmjh

For obvious reasons, Fry's doesn't advertise what brand or model number is on sale. Does anyone know if you call, will they give that info over the phone? I live 50 miles from nearest Fry's and would hate to drive there only to find out that it's not a model I'm interested in buying.


----------



## Blorton

They do list the msrp so that makes it easier to ID the model.


----------



## chiromanted

That Denon X3400 is not "shipable" item at Fry's- since I am not close -I cant jump on that. But some Fry's deals they do ship so hopefully I can pickup a deal soon.


----------



## Frenet

I just got a x3400H from Fry's for 498. Brand new.

For 1/21/18-1/27/18 Fry's has the Denon x2400H on sale for $398.


----------



## mttpalmer

Frenet said:


> I just got a x3400H from Fry's for 498. Brand new.


Congrats! Wish there was a Frys in the NE; I would have jumped on that!


----------



## crimsondr

Looking for opinions. I am looking to purchase a Denon x4400h. I'm in Canada and can get it new for $1299+tax or b-stock for $1092+tax. Which would you go for? Is B-Stock worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## sandeepkor

crimsondr said:


> Looking for opinions. I am looking to purchase a Denon x4400h. I'm in Canada and can get it new for $1299+tax or b-stock for $1092+tax. Which would you go for? Is B-Stock worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


isnt b-stock just minor cosmetic blemishes?


----------



## crimsondr

sandeepkor said:


> isnt b-stock just minor cosmetic blemishes?


Could also be open box, refurbished, etc. Pretty open ended what b-stock means.


----------



## rhett7660

bigmjh said:


> For obvious reasons, Fry's doesn't advertise what brand or model number is on sale. Does anyone know if you call, will they give that info over the phone? I live 50 miles from nearest Fry's and would hate to drive there only to find out that it's not a model I'm interested in buying.


If you get the ad email, it says you can get a better deal with the promo code. I have noticed this and it said it for this particular receiver.


----------



## Bill Shakespeare

Leon! said:


> x3400 $498 at frys


Less than a week after I bought the X3400H for a very good price from a forum sponsor, Fry's was on fire! Thank goodness for Citibank Price Rewind. Citibank credited my account the difference between the really low Fry's price and what I paid. Although there is a Fry's within 30 miles of my home, I'm not sure Citibank was aware of that, or required that I be reasonably close to a Fry's. That's something to consider if you can use Fry's a the basis of a credit card rebate. Citibank also did not assess the sales tax amount I would have paid locally. Of course, they knew I would declare the untaxed purchase when I file my taxes and pay California the use tax to which it is entitled.


----------



## Falconsfan71

crimsondr said:


> Looking for opinions. I am looking to purchase a Denon x4400h. I'm in Canada and can get it new for $1299+tax or b-stock for $1092+tax. Which would you go for? Is B-Stock worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That doesn’t seem like much of a deal to me. I would wait on a better deal. I bought my X4300H for $750 brand new (free shipping and no tax) from an authorized dealer right when the X4400H was coming out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmjh

*$899 x4400h*

For those interested - Fry's has the X4400H for $899 this weekend.


----------



## powertoburn

Amazon has brand new Pioneer SC-LX501 for $499 no tax outside AZ and free 2 day shipping.


----------



## adahm

Denon X4400H for 899 this week at Fry’s promo code needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNotepadShow

bigmjh said:


> For those interested - Fry's has the X4400H for $899 this weekend.


I just got this deal.... I saw it at 8:00pm on Sunday night. I had a pizza coming for delivery, placed a note to just drop off pizza at door, and had a tip under the mat.. hehehe. I just made it to Fry's, and the receiver is awesome. The pizza was a little cold, but what the hey!

Bigmjh, if you have any questions about the receiver, just PM me. I have been getting "training" from Denon support, which has been great! I haven't had any tech issues, but I just want to know everything about this AVR.

Best Regards,

Todd


----------



## Falconsfan71

TheNotepadShow said:


> I just got this deal.... I saw it at 8:00pm on Sunday night. I had a pizza coming for delivery, placed a note to just drop off pizza at door, and had a tip under the mat.. hehehe. I just made it to Fry's, and the receiver is awesome. The pizza was a little cold, but what the hey!
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmjh, if you have any questions about the receiver, just PM me. I have been getting "training" from Denon support, which has been great! I haven't had any tech issues, but I just want to know everything about this AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Todd



My 4300 has been awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark.Leiter

Thinking about getting a Onkyo TX-RZ820. The best price I have found is a site called Zax Audio & Video. $874.99 They are an advertiser on this forum. Is that about the best I will do for that receiver and is Zax's a legitimate site to purchase from?

Thanks


----------



## drh3b

Mark.Leiter said:


> Thinking about getting a Onkyo TX-RZ820. The best price I have found is a site called Zax Audio & Video. $874.99 They are an advertiser on this forum. Is that about the best I will do for that receiver and is Zax's a legitimate site to purchase from?
> 
> Thanks


They don't seem to be on Onkyo's authorized reseller list, which probably means no warranty support.
https://www.onkyousa.com/Support/dealerlist.php


----------



## sync27

Mark.Leiter said:


> Thinking about getting a Onkyo TX-RZ820. The best price I have found is a site called Zax Audio & Video. $874.99 They are an advertiser on this forum. Is that about the best I will do for that receiver and is Zax's a legitimate site to purchase from?
> 
> Thanks


The RZ820 is officially discounted by Onkyo to $1,000. I would recommend paying the extra $125 not to lose the 3-yr warranty.


----------



## buggs1a

*Receiver $600 and less*

Looking to get my parents a new 4K/hdr receiver for $600 and less. No idea what’s good. Needs to have a nice current UI and airplay with internet radio and 4K/hdr. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rgarc

if you have a costco account, check out their Yamaha AVR's. That should get it done for about $499.


----------



## mttpalmer

Rgarc said:


> if you have a costco account, check out their Yamaha AVR's. That should get it done for about $499.


I believe only $429 right now!

Also, look at Frys if you're in their retail area. Sign up for their emails and you'll get weekly codes for great deals, including the Denon 3400H for $499.


----------



## bobknavs

Except for members-only items, non-members can buy from them online. There is a surcharge for non-members. I forget what it is, ore even whether it's a percentage. I think the surcharge is small, though.

Don't go for the TSR-3830 (same as RX-V383). No WiFi, so no AirPlay. The TSR-7810 is a 2016 model, but it is getting (or has already gotten) firmware update for Dolby Vision and HLG (hybrid log gamma) HDR support, so it's pretty much up-to-date.

If you're willing to consider factory refurbs, try accessories4less. They have a pretty good search filter. IMHO, the best sub-$600 AVR there is a Denon AVR-X3300W. It's a 7 channel receiver with the best available version of Audyssey room correction. It also is supposed to support 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## spyboy

bobknavs said:


> Except for members-only items, non-members can buy from them online. There is a surcharge for non-members. I forget what it is, ore even whether it's a percentage. I think the surcharge is small, though.
> 
> Don't go for the TSR-3830 (same as RX-V383). No WiFi, so no AirPlay. The TSR-7810 is a 2016 model, but it is getting (or has already gotten) firmware update for Dolby Vision and HLG (hybrid log gamma) HDR support, so it's pretty much up-to-date.
> 
> If you're willing to consider factory refurbs, try accessories4less. They have a pretty good search filter. IMHO, the best sub-$600 AVR there is a Denon AVR-X3300W. It's a 7 channel receiver with the best available version of Audyssey room correction. It also is supposed to support 4 ohm speakers.


Accessories4less has the Denon X3300W for $500. A good deal at 50% off.


----------



## Zoland2020

Did anyone saw some of these Pioneer A/V receivers on sale from Amazon?
Pioneer VSX-532 for $199, VSX-832 for $299, Elite VSX-LX102 for $349, and the VSX-932 for $399


----------



## buggs1a

Thanks guys. I didn’t know this thread is where to post my question so please forgive me moderator. 

I’m interested in buying local in Tukwila wa. Burien wa etc. but not from B.B. as they refuse to let us return anything. 

I’m looking at the Sony $799 ES model I forget the model. Seems nice on Sony site. I’m not wanting Yamaha since I’ve had them and just want something different. Thinking about Marantz, Denon and Sony and Pioneer but not sure about Pio having a good ui since they’ve never had a ui till recently. Before you’d have to use their app for most stuff and the ui they had was awful. So I don’t trust Pio unless people say that their ui is much better. 

I won’t go to Frys. I’ve had a ton of problems with Frys and I hate them with a passion. But maybe they’ve changed since I haven’t been there for years.

This is the Sony I’m looking at but parents need to think cus it’s over $600. But it’s got a 5 year warranty and seems current maybe?

STR-ZA810ES


----------



## Frenet

Fry's has the Denon X1400H on sale for $348 with promo code. 2/4-2/10


----------



## TomCruz

buggs1a said:


> Looking to get my parents a new 4K/hdr receiver for $600 and less. No idea what’s good. Needs to have a nice current UI and airplay with internet radio and 4K/hdr.
> 
> Thank you.


Any of the Marantz or Denon in the price range u are looking for will be great. I own Denon, Yamaha, HK and Pioneer


----------



## spyboy

buggs1a said:


> Thanks guys. I didn’t know this thread is where to post my question so please forgive me moderator.
> 
> I’m interested in buying local in Tukwila wa. Burien wa etc. but not from B.B. as they refuse to let us return anything.
> 
> I’m looking at the Sony $799 ES model I forget the model. Seems nice on Sony site. I’m not wanting Yamaha since I’ve had them and just want something different. Thinking about Marantz, Denon and Sony and Pioneer but not sure about Pio having a good ui since they’ve never had a ui till recently. Before you’d have to use their app for most stuff and the ui they had was awful. So I don’t trust Pio unless people say that their ui is much better.
> 
> I won’t go to Frys. I’ve had a ton of problems with Frys and I hate them with a passion. But maybe they’ve changed since I haven’t been there for years.
> 
> This is the Sony I’m looking at but parents need to think cus it’s over $600. But it’s got a 5 year warranty and seems current maybe?
> 
> STR-ZA810ES



Instead of spending over $600, get the Denon X3300W for $500 from Accessories4less. That is half price.


----------



## sresener

*Should I jump on the denon 6200w*

Hi everyone. I feel like I know everyone from all the reading I have done on the forum but very seldom I have posted.

So 5 years ago I did a big move half way across Canada and we had get rid of my whole setup. 

Now slowly I have been rebuilding my home theatre.
I currently am using kef q900's for my mains q600 for my center.
One sunfire hrs 12
rears are klispch rs-42ii's (I'm going to do something about these eventually)
and I have 2 kef 6.5 inch ceiling speakers for atmos.
I recently picked up the q900's and the hrs 12 used and they replaced some Kef q100s and a psw111. (it was a huge improvement)
Now the problem it seams is my onkyo 636 is having a hard time making me happy. I have everything sounding quite nice. but not nice enough and defiantly not loud enough. 
I found a Denon avr6200w for 1500.00 all in with 4 years warranty. (this is Canadian funds and in Canada so keep that in mind) 
They are holding it for me until tomorrow, Should I jump on it or is there something else in this price range that would be better.
Two other things to add is I listen to music and movies equally. and I do plan to go with a 5.1.4 atmos setup.


----------



## 214bobd

psw111? Really? Seems like you could really benefit from an upgrade, like an SVS SB1000 or SB2000. These sealed box subs are ideal for music. 
You should know that the AVR6200W is now 2 generations out of date. I would make sure that it can handle all of the latest video options. Having said that, I am a big fan of Denon for its dialog clarity and high dynamic range.


----------



## sresener

214bobd said:


> psw111? Really? Seems like you could really benefit from an upgrade, like an SVS SB1000 or SB2000. These sealed box subs are ideal for music.
> You should know that the AVR6200W is now 2 generations out of date. I would make sure that it can handle all of the latest video options. Having said that, I am a big fan of Denon for its dialog clarity and high dynamic range.


I upgraded the psw111 for a sunfire hrs 12. the psw 111 was my computer sub that I borrowed.
I have researched, researched and researched and the denon seems to have all the features the current denon receivers have. (dts x, atmos, dolby vision (this summer with firmware). but my setup still has a 70inch 1080p tv so that will not matter. (till next winter) 
I really wanted to do 5.1.4 setup and that seemed to change the price bracket of recievers.
And I may want to go 7.1.4, I will have to add another amp. (that allows me to move my klipsh to the sides where they should be from what I read)
1200.00 cdn before tax, extended warranty and shipping does not get you much in Canada. the 7200w retails for 3999.00 cdn
and i have seen the 4400 down to 1700.00cdn plus warranty, tax and shipping.


----------



## dswierenga

Love my Denon 6200 refurb which I bought from Accessories4Less for $1,200 US. Has plenty of power and can handle four Atmos (or height) speakers with separate amps for each channel. Only a one year warranty on mine but it has been problem free.


----------



## sresener

I pulled the trigger this morning. Looks like I may see it this week


----------



## TomCruz

sresener said:


> Hi everyone. I feel like I know everyone from all the reading I have done on the forum but very seldom I have posted.
> 
> So 5 years ago I did a big move half way across Canada and we had get rid of my whole setup.
> 
> Now slowly I have been rebuilding my home theatre.
> I currently am using kef q900's for my mains q600 for my center.
> One sunfire hrs 12
> rears are klispch rs-42ii's (I'm going to do something about these eventually)
> and I have 2 kef 6.5 inch ceiling speakers for atmos.
> I recently picked up the q900's and the hrs 12 used and they replaced some Kef q100s and a psw111. (it was a huge improvement)
> Now the problem it seams is my onkyo 636 is having a hard time making me happy. I have everything sounding quite nice. but not nice enough and defiantly not loud enough.
> I found a Denon avr6200w for 1500.00 all in with 4 years warranty. (this is Canadian funds and in Canada so keep that in mind)
> They are holding it for me until tomorrow, Should I jump on it or is there something else in this price range that would be better.
> Two other things to add is I listen to music and movies equally. and I do plan to go with a 5.1.4 atmos setup.


The X4400/X4300 should also be a good choice as it will be 40% less in price. They can still do 5.1.4 or 7.1.2. The 6200W has 150w vs 125w in 4400 however I feel anything over 80W is more than enough for speakers > 90db efficiency.


----------



## omg1337kkthx

Hi all,

My current setup is:

LG OLED55B7P
Denon AVR-1913 
Pioneer BS21 / FS51 / C21
BiC America Formula 12" sub
PS4 Pro / Nintendo Switch / Xfinity / some 4k Blu-ray player in the future

Since I recently upgraded to the OLED55B7P it seems the next logical step is to upgrade my receiver so I was wondering if anyone could make some suggestions. I may upgrade to use an Atmos solution at some point in the future but right now my biggest concern is the best experience with a PS4 Pro and a 4k Blu-Ray player. My budget is $500-$600 so I was considering the X3300W since it can be had for so cheap from A4L, but I don't like that you'd only get a year warranty (my AVR-1913 is having issues with one of its rear satellite inputs a few months after extended warranty expired)

Any input / suggestions would be appreciated (if I should be asking elsewhere then let me know.)

Thank you.


----------



## PlanetAVS

omg1337kkthx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> LG OLED55B7P
> Denon AVR-1913
> Pioneer BS21 / FS51 / C21
> BiC America Formula 12" sub
> PS4 Pro / Nintendo Switch / Xfinity / some 4k Blu-ray player in the future
> 
> Since I recently upgraded to the OLED55B7P it seems the next logical step is to upgrade my receiver so I was wondering if anyone could make some suggestions. I may upgrade to use an Atmos solution at some point in the future but right now my biggest concern is the best experience with a PS4 Pro and a 4k Blu-Ray player. My budget is $500-$600 so I was considering the X3300W since it can be had for so cheap from A4L, but I don't like that you'd only get a year warranty (my AVR-1913 is having issues with one of its rear satellite inputs a few months after extended warranty expired)
> 
> Any input / suggestions would be appreciated (if I should be asking elsewhere then let me know.)
> 
> Thank you.


I'd sign up for Fry's daily email promo codes, they have Denon AVRs on sale fairly regularly. Also keep an eye on Slickdeals.net. If you have Costco access and a Costco credit card, the Yamaha 5830 or 7810 are good deals and you get extended warranty from Costco which is extended even more if you pay with the Costco Visa.

Look for Dolby Vision pass through capability, ATMOS support and as many HDMI inputs as possible (especially HDCP 2.2).


----------



## omg1337kkthx

PlanetAVS said:


> I'd sign up for Fry's daily email promo codes, they have Denon AVRs on sale fairly regularly. Also keep an eye on Slickdeals.net. If you have Costco access and a Costco credit card, the Yamaha 5830 or 7810 are good deals and you get extended warranty from Costco which is extended even more if you pay with the Costco Visa.
> 
> Look for Dolby Vision pass through capability, ATMOS support and as many HDMI inputs as possible (especially HDCP 2.2).


Thanks for the suggestion, I don't believe they have Fry's in my state - I do have a Costco membership (the b7p is Costco exclusive)


----------



## PlanetAVS

omg1337kkthx said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I don't believe they have Fry's in my state - I do have a Costco membership (the b7p is Costco exclusive)


Pioneer VSXLX102 for 299 at Newegg. Atmos, Dolby Vision, only 4 HDMI inputs though

https://flash.newegg.com/product/9S...dium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-Slickdeals+LLC


----------



## sresener

Well my denon 6200w came on Thursday and is being returned. clearly the b stock amp was not tested and sounded horrible. I even went as far as contacting denon and talking to there techs. 
The denon tech did tell me that b stock amps purchased directly from denon are lab tested but ones sold by authorized dealers are not. Denon leaves that up to the seller. My sales rep denied that so I don't know what is true.


----------



## dwaleke

sresener said:


> Well my denon 6200w came on Thursday and is being returned. clearly the b stock amp was not tested and sounded horrible. I even went as far as contacting denon and talking to there techs.
> The denon tech did tell me that b stock amps purchased directly from denon are lab tested but ones sold by authorized dealers are not. Denon leaves that up to the seller. My sales rep denied that so I don't know what is true.


Always a big risk buying a refurb. It's not possible for them to test every possible function of the unit before reselling. (although you'd think they would have caught your problem)

If the original owner did not accurately describe the problem most go back out unfixed.

I made this mistake once in the past and I'll never do it again. You can often buy new from an authorized dealer for nearly the same price as the refurbs are sold at accessories4less.


----------



## 2dflyer

dwaleke said:


> . You can often buy new from an authorized dealer for nearly the same price as the refurbs are sold at accessories4less.


Speaking of which. I'm getting ready to spend more money on AV stuff than I have my entire life combined a couple of times over - which ain't saying a whole lot - but I've been meaning to ask if it's expected to pay retail or is it expected that there's some haggling involved? Nobody pays sticker for a car. True too of AV gear?


----------



## drh3b

2dflyer said:


> Speaking of which. I'm getting ready to spend more money on AV stuff than I have my entire life combined a couple of times over - which ain't saying a whole lot - but I've been meaning to ask if it's expected to pay retail or is it expected that there's some haggling involved? Nobody pays sticker for a car. True too of AV gear?


Most name brand gear has some sort of minimum pricing. You generally can't buy authorized stuff lower than that over the internet, and if you don't, many brands will not honor warranties on non authorized purchases. However, many authorized dealers will wheel and deal if you call them.


----------



## sresener

The owner of the store talked to me today and offered me a new denon 4400 for 1299.00 Canadian. That seams like a very good deal. (remember I'm in Canada and our monopoly money is not worth much) I'm just worried about buying another amp online, because I'm on the hook for return shipping. even if they are defective.

My local av store told me I could take there floor model recievers home and try and once I find one I like buy a new one. He told me to consider the Yamaha 2070 or 3070. They also sell denon and nad. 

I have no experience with Yamaha recievers but the try before I buy seams like a safe bet. How would a Yamaha compare?


----------



## 2dflyer

sresener said:


> I have no experience with Yamaha recievers but the try before I buy seams like a safe bet. How would a Yamaha compare?


My only Yamaha experience is listening to a RX-A1070 at a dealer through a pair of B&W 704S2. FWIW I didn't notice anything different about that receiver than a Marantz SR5012 through the next size up 703S2. With both receivers the speakers sounded incredible and I didn't notice a specific coloring of one or the other.


----------



## 2dflyer

drh3b said:


> Most name brand gear has some sort of minimum pricing. You generally can't buy authorized stuff lower than that over the internet, and if you don't, many brands will not honor warranties on non authorized purchases. However, many authorized dealers will wheel and deal if you call them.


Thanks much. I'd go through an authorized dealer but didn't know if haggling was customary.


----------



## turnne1

dwaleke said:


> You can often buy new from an authorized dealer for nearly the same price as the refurbs are sold at accessories4less.


Agreed
If the item is current and getting close to the end of its product cycle

I just bought a Denon X7200..in a sealed box from an authorized dealer... for a slightly lower cost that Accessories4less has it for

3 year new warranty versus a 1 year refurb warranty

Warren


----------



## DerKaiser

dwaleke said:


> You can often buy new from an authorized dealer for nearly the same price as the refurbs are sold at accessories4less.


Right now the Onkyo TX-RZ820 is $700 vs. $600 for refurb from accessories4less. I am tempted to replace my TX-NR818.


----------



## hkenshin

In case anyone missed it, the denon x4400h is 899 and the x2400h is 398 at frys today after promo code. They both should ship after logging into your frys account even though the ad says in store only


----------



## Dr.Lakshay

Hello people,
I want to buy an avr and need to have it delivered by april.
The denon x2400 looks like a good deal. Should I take the plunge now or will there be release of newer models before April, effectively making the older ones cheaper.
Any help will be highly appreciated.
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadus

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Hello people,
> I want to buy an avr and need to have it delivered by april.
> The denon x2400 looks like a good deal. Should I take the plunge now or will there be release of newer models before April, effectively making the older ones cheaper.
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you like the Denon X2400, and that is a good price, I'd jump on it now. I doubt you'll see it any cheaper than that.


----------



## iceatola

sresener said:


> My local av store told me I could take there floor model recievers home and try and once I find one I like buy a new one. He told me to consider the Yamaha 2070 or 3070. They also sell denon and nad.
> 
> 
> If you are more into music over movies then I would highly recommend Nad receivers over Denon any day of the week


----------



## CHAS ZOSS

*Thank you*



hkenshin said:


> In case anyone missed it, the denon x4400h is 899 and the x2400h is 398 at frys today after promo code. They both should ship after logging into your frys account even though the ad says in store only


 I jumped on the 2400 deal! SWEET


----------



## kwoody51

x3400 is $550 at Fry's today and tomorrow with promo code  Might pull the trigger!


----------



## Jdforsy

kwoody51 said:


> x3400 is $550 at Fry's today and tomorrow with promo code  Might pull the trigger!


Just pulled the trigger! Thanks bud


----------



## Andy Mayfield

*Buying a new receiver*

I'm about to buy a new AV receiver for a home theater system. I would really appreciate any any suggestions, things look for, or stay away from, as I am new to this. I've been looking at the Onkyo TX-NR676 and it looks like a nice unit, but like I said... I'm a noob. I'm looking in the $400 price range, but could go a little higher if I had to. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## BPlayer

Andy Mayfield said:


> I'm about to buy a new AV receiver for a home theater system. I would really appreciate any any suggestions, things look for, or stay away from, as I am new to this. I've been looking at the Onkyo TX-NR676 and it looks like a nice unit, but like I said... I'm a noob. I'm looking in the $400 price range, but could go a little higher if I had to. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


 Other AVR's in the same category and price range to investigate are:
Yamaha RX-V683
Sony STR-DN1080
Denon AVR-X1400H

The Sony was rated as best overall in class for 2017 but it is in short supply. Any of them should be more than suitable for a moderate system.

The next step up is the Denon AVR-X2400H. It may have be slightly above your target price range but will likely perform the best of all the other if you have good quality speakers.

Making a selection will depend on its planned use, numbers of devices to be connected, room size, etc.

This A/V obsession is like a black hole for money. You start with the AVR then find the need for better/more speakers, e.,g. Atmos ceiling speakers, and dual subs.


----------



## Andy Mayfield

BPlayer said:


> Other AVR's in the same category and price range to investigate are:
> Yamaha RX-V683
> Sony STR-DN1080
> Denon AVR-X1400H
> 
> The Sony was rated as best overall in class for 2017 but it is in short supply. Any of them should be more than suitable for a moderate system.
> 
> The next step up is the Denon AVR-X2400H. It may have be slightly above your target price range but will likely perform the best of all the other if you have good quality speakers.
> 
> Making a selection will depend on its planned use, numbers of devices to be connected, room size, etc.
> 
> This A/V obsession is like a black hole for money. You start with the AVR then find the need for better/more speakers, e.,g. Atmos ceiling speakers, and dual subs.


Thank you for the response. I'm starting from scratch, so I will be buying all new speakers and AVR. My house burned so I thought I would take this opportunity to set up a system. I have it all prewired in wall for a 7.1 set up. I was thinking about having floor standing speakers for the L/R front speakers, the center channel on the fireplace mantel, and the rest on the walls. I will be looking for speaker suggestions also, but I thought I would focus on the AVR to start.


----------



## geocab

hkenshin said:


> In case anyone missed it, the *denon x4400h* is 899 and the x2400h is 398 at frys today after promo code. They both should ship after logging into your frys account even though the ad says in store only


I found this thread way too late. Damn. I hope this receiver goes on sale somewhere else like this. This is the one I want.


----------



## hkenshin

geocab said:


> I found this thread way too late. Damn. I hope this receiver goes on sale somewhere else like this. This is the one I want.




It’s back on sale if you have a Friday code


----------



## gossamer88

There's an Addon called Honey that can find codes for you.


----------



## geocab

hkenshin said:


> It’s back on sale if you have a Friday code


I was referring to the 4400, I just edited my post to highlight that. 

Although I don't have a Fry's near me so not sure how it would work. I just signed up to receive codes though.


----------



## jscaldwell07

What do you all think of an Onkyo TX-NR555 on clearance for $349 (new, not refurbished)?

Dynamic Audio Amplification .
Smooth Analog Signal .
Multi-Zone Audio .
Supports Dolby Atmos® Up to 5.1.2 Channels .
DTS:X Ready .
4K UltraHD Video Performance .
Bluetooth / Wi-Fi® with Pandora, Spotify, and AirPlay .
384 kHz/32-bit Hi-Grade DAC .
AccuEQ adds AccuReflex for 2016 .
FireConnect™ Multi-room Audio

P.S. the reason I'm in the market is I want to upgrade from my Onkyo TX-SR607 to better drive some new Klipsch RP-280F fronts and RC62. Also, we watch movies, etc. through our connected XBox One, but the Onkyo only seems to allow Game-related audio modes (since the XBox is hooked up as a Game input to the receiver). I'm hoping to get a receiver that will allow the full gamut of audio processing modes (i.e. DTS:X) for input received from the XBox...


----------



## DerKaiser

jscaldwell07 said:


> What do you all think of an Onkyo TX-NR555 on clearance for $349 (new, not refurbished)?
> 
> Dynamic Audio Amplification .
> Smooth Analog Signal .
> Multi-Zone Audio .
> Supports Dolby Atmos® Up to 5.1.2 Channels .
> DTS:X Ready .
> 4K UltraHD Video Performance .
> Bluetooth / Wi-Fi® with Pandora, Spotify, and AirPlay .
> 384 kHz/32-bit Hi-Grade DAC .
> AccuEQ adds AccuReflex for 2016 .
> FireConnect™ Multi-room Audio
> 
> P.S. the reason I'm in the market is I want to upgrade from my Onkyo TX-SR607 to better drive some new Klipsch RP-280F fronts and RC62. Also, we watch movies, etc. through our connected XBox One, but the Onkyo only seems to allow Game-related audio modes (since the XBox is hooked up as a Game input to the receiver). I'm hoping to get a receiver that will allow the full gamut of audio processing modes (i.e. DTS:X) for input received from the XBox...


You can get the 2017 model TX-NR575 for the same price. Why would you want to buy the 2016 version? Also the TX-NR676 is $399, but it was $350 for a couple of weeks recently and I'm sure that price will return soon.


----------



## ReSultZ

hkenshin said:


> It’s back on sale if you have a Friday code


How can I get a code and do they ship?


----------



## gossamer88

Amazon has the Denon AVRX1400H for $399.


----------



## nclou

I need to buy a new receiver sometime in the next 90 days. Moving into a new place, and going to set up an Atmos system. My budget is limited...in a perfect world I would go under $300, but would consider going into the $350ish range if need be. It's been probably near a decade since I've been in the market, and I don't really keep up with audio like I do TVs.

I listen to music, but frankly, any receiver is going to put out music I'm good with, I'm not an audiophile when it comes to that. I won't be doing anything special like adding preamps or different zones, or anything like that. I will stream music, but it looks like everything in this price range has that capability. My speakers are moderately decent but nothing unique or anything that's going to require special power or anything, and the area is not huge.

I am looking for something decent for the movie side of things, with Atmos and 4K/HDR10/DV passthrough. I see some have as few as 4 HDMI inputs...I could probably make that work if I had to, but I'd feel comfortable with more. I need something with a decent auto EQ setup. I neither have the equipment or know-how to get that right myself...I have a hard time even following the terms.

Any advice on which models I should keep my eye on that have recurring, or possible, sales that bring them into the $300-350 range (or lower)? I see ones from different manufacturers, and I'm pretty brand agnostic, but I guess I'm looking for guidance if there's a certain receiver that's particularly thought of as one of the "best" in this budget space. Or maybe more importantly, if there are ones known to be missing a certain important feature, or be notoriously problematic on certain areas. If there are certain models well known to have say, the least effective auto setup, or notoriously bad HDMI handshake issues, or not play nice with a Roku or whatever...I'm hoping experts can flag those for me. If I get a few "can't go wrong with..." suggestions, that will get me on my way, as the learning curve on these things, especially after being out for a long time, is daunting.

I'm moderately ok with refurbs to save some money, if people have generally reported good luck with the source and there is at least some warranty protection. Thanks!


----------



## iceatola

nclou said:


> I need to buy a new receiver sometime in the next 90 days. Moving into a new place, and going to set up an Atmos system. My budget is limited...in a perfect world I would go under $300, but would consider going into the $350ish range if need be. It's been probably near a decade since I've been in the market, and I don't really keep up with audio like I do TVs.
> 
> I listen to music, but frankly, any receiver is going to put out music I'm good with, I'm not an audiophile when it comes to that. I won't be doing anything special like adding preamps or different zones, or anything like that. I will stream music, but it looks like everything in this price range has that capability. My speakers are moderately decent but nothing unique or anything that's going to require special power or anything, and the area is not huge.
> 
> I am looking for something decent for the movie side of things, with Atmos and 4K/HDR10/DV passthrough. I see some have as few as 4 HDMI inputs...I could probably make that work if I had to, but I'd feel comfortable with more. I need something with a decent auto EQ setup. I neither have the equipment or know-how to get that right myself...I have a hard time even following the terms.
> 
> Any advice on which models I should keep my eye on that have recurring, or possible, sales that bring them into the $300-350 range (or lower)? I see ones from different manufacturers, and I'm pretty brand agnostic, but I guess I'm looking for guidance if there's a certain receiver that's particularly thought of as one of the "best" in this budget space. Or maybe more importantly, if there are ones known to be missing a certain important feature, or be notoriously problematic on certain areas. If there are certain models well known to have say, the least effective auto setup, or notoriously bad HDMI handshake issues, or not play nice with a Roku or whatever...I'm hoping experts can flag those for me. If I get a few "can't go wrong with..." suggestions, that will get me on my way, as the learning curve on these things, especially after being out for a long time, is daunting.
> 
> I'm moderately ok with refurbs to save some money, if people have generally reported good luck with the source and there is at least some warranty protection. Thanks!



Here you go knock your socks off  https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html


----------



## nameless33

Usually $299, Crown XLS 1002 DriveCore™ 2 Series power amplifier 

on sale at Amazon and Crutchfield.com (maybe other places) for $259.



215 watts x 2 at 8 ohms
350 watts x 2 at 4 ohms
550 watts x 2 at 2 ohms
700 watts x 1 at 8 ohms in bridged mode
1100 watts x 1 at 4 ohms in bridged mode
 
Other DriveCore 2 Series amps on sale too.


----------



## Falconsfan71

nameless33 said:


> Usually $299, Crown XLS 1002 DriveCore 2 Series power amplifier
> 
> on sale at Amazon and Crutchfield.com (maybe other places) for $259.
> 
> 
> 
> 215 watts x 2 at 8 ohms
> 350 watts x 2 at 4 ohms
> 550 watts x 2 at 2 ohms
> 700 watts x 1 at 8 ohms in bridged mode
> 1100 watts x 1 at 4 ohms in bridged mode
> 
> Other DriveCore 2 Series amps on sale too.




I guess these kind of amps are only for use with A/V racks? I guess these wouldn’t look good where visible.. say on a tv console..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nameless33

Falconsfan71 said:


> I guess these kind of amps are only for use with A/V racks? I guess these wouldn’t look good where visible.. say on a tv console..?


I think someone said: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## Falconsfan71

nameless33 said:


> I think someone said: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."



I’m thinking more of something like this.... 










https://emotiva.com/products/a-300




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nameless33

Falconsfan71 said:


> I’m thinking more of something like this....


You like the big, heavy, ones with little energy eh ? 

Hey, I ain't judging. 

Laughter aside, that's not a bad amp at all. Has a good signal to noise spec for those with highly efficient speakers. 

But it's not really a DEAL, is it ?


----------



## Andy Mayfield

Andy Mayfield said:


> I'm about to buy a new AV receiver for a home theater system. I would really appreciate any any suggestions, things look for, or stay away from, as I am new to this. I've been looking at the Onkyo TX-NR676 and it looks like a nice unit, but like I said... I'm a noob. I'm looking in the $400 price range, but could go a little higher if I had to. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.





BPlayer said:


> Other AVR's in the same category and price range to investigate are:
> Yamaha RX-V683
> Sony STR-DN1080
> Denon AVR-X1400H
> 
> The Sony was rated as best overall in class for 2017 but it is in short supply. Any of them should be more than suitable for a moderate system.
> 
> The next step up is the Denon AVR-X2400H. It may have be slightly above your target price range but will likely perform the best of all the other if you have good quality speakers.
> 
> Making a selection will depend on its planned use, numbers of devices to be connected, room size, etc.
> 
> This A/V obsession is like a black hole for money. You start with the AVR then find the need for better/more speakers, e.,g. Atmos ceiling speakers, and dual subs.


I was leaning toward the Onkyo TX-NR676, but I started reading about the whole *AccuEQ Vs Audyssey* debate and now I'm not so sure. I really hate that I'm so anal about these things... .makes buying such a pain in the butt. Any thoughts?


----------



## PlanetAVS

nclou said:


> I need to buy a new receiver sometime in the next 90 days. Moving into a new place, and going to set up an Atmos system. My budget is limited...in a perfect world I would go under $300, but would consider going into the $350ish range if need be. It's been probably near a decade since I've been in the market, and I don't really keep up with audio like I do TVs.
> 
> I listen to music, but frankly, any receiver is going to put out music I'm good with, I'm not an audiophile when it comes to that. I won't be doing anything special like adding preamps or different zones, or anything like that. I will stream music, but it looks like everything in this price range has that capability. My speakers are moderately decent but nothing unique or anything that's going to require special power or anything, and the area is not huge.
> 
> I am looking for something decent for the movie side of things, with Atmos and 4K/HDR10/DV passthrough. I see some have as few as 4 HDMI inputs...I could probably make that work if I had to, but I'd feel comfortable with more. I need something with a decent auto EQ setup. I neither have the equipment or know-how to get that right myself...I have a hard time even following the terms.
> 
> Any advice on which models I should keep my eye on that have recurring, or possible, sales that bring them into the $300-350 range (or lower)? I see ones from different manufacturers, and I'm pretty brand agnostic, but I guess I'm looking for guidance if there's a certain receiver that's particularly thought of as one of the "best" in this budget space. Or maybe more importantly, if there are ones known to be missing a certain important feature, or be notoriously problematic on certain areas. If there are certain models well known to have say, the least effective auto setup, or notoriously bad HDMI handshake issues, or not play nice with a Roku or whatever...I'm hoping experts can flag those for me. If I get a few "can't go wrong with..." suggestions, that will get me on my way, as the learning curve on these things, especially after being out for a long time, is daunting.
> 
> I'm moderately ok with refurbs to save some money, if people have generally reported good luck with the source and there is at least some warranty protection. Thanks!


I'd recommend a Denon S730H or higher if you can find a sale. They will hit your feature criteria. They are on sale fairly regularly at Frys. Sign up for their promo codes and/or keep an eye on Slick deals.


----------



## BPlayer

Andy Mayfield said:


> I was leaning toward the Onkyo TX-NR676, but I started reading about the whole *AccuEQ Vs Audyssey* debate and now I'm not so sure. I really hate that I'm so anal about these things... .makes buying such a pain in the butt. Any thoughts?


My personal view is differences will be very minor at this price point, unless you are a trained musician or have "golden ears". Just trust that any room correction system will have correctly made some minor adjustments for your system, and move on. If you are dealing with speakers and AVR's costing thousands of dollars then that is a different matter.


----------



## Madmax67

Andy Mayfield said:


> I was leaning toward the Onkyo TX-NR676, but I started reading about the whole *AccuEQ Vs Audyssey* debate and now I'm not so sure. I really hate that I'm so anal about these things... .makes buying such a pain in the butt. Any thoughts?


ACCUEQ still just takes a single point audio mic measurement as far as I'm aware. That's not that great but at least they EQ the low frequencies now. I prefer multi point measurements myself which is why I'd go Denon or Yamaha over Onkyo but YMMV.


----------



## Dave-T

If anybody is looking for a 5 channel amp I have decided to sell my Rotel RMB-1565 (5x100) amp. I used the amp to run my four Atmos speakers but would definitely power the bed channels just fine in a large to medium room. The amp works with 8ohm @ 100 watts per channel all channels driven and 4ohm speakers, if the speakers are 4ohm the watts per channel double to 200 watts with all channels driven. pm me if you have any questions about the amp. i have it posted in the classified area as well.

thanks,

dave-t


----------



## dwaleke

Dave-T said:


> If anybody is looking for a 5 channel amp I have decided to sell my Rotel RMB-1565 (5x100) amp. I used the amp to run my four Atmos speakers but would definitely power the bed channels just fine in a large to medium room. The amp works with 8ohm @ 100 watts per channel all channels driven and 4ohm speakers, if the speakers are 4ohm the watts per channel double to 200 watts with all channels driven. pm me if you have any questions about the amp. i have it posted in the classified area as well.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> dave-t


Wrong thread.


----------



## Bill Shakespeare

It seems that Fry's has the X3400H on sale today (3/4) with a coupon. $548.

The AVR is not clearly identified, but appears to be the Denon.


----------



## nclou

PlanetAVS said:


> I'd recommend a Denon S730H or higher if you can find a sale. They will hit your feature criteria. They are on sale fairly regularly at Frys. Sign up for their promo codes and/or keep an eye on Slick deals.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've been looking at the X1400H, which is a full $60 more at Accessories4less. From what I can tell the only difference is that the X1400H has Audessy MultEQ XT vs MultEQ.

Obviously, XT is better, but at this price level, and with a pretty normal room in terms of no weird dimensions or obstacles, is the XT worth $60 more?


----------



## geocab

Bill Shakespeare said:


> It seems that Fry's has the X3400H on sale today (3/4) with a coupon. $548.
> 
> The AVR is not clearly identified, but appears to be the Denon.


I'm still not clear about what I've read in previous posts, is it truly in store only, or can we add to cart and have it shipped at Fry's price? I'm holding out for the 4400 and will wait for another sale if we can do it online, otherwise I don't have a Fry's near me. I didn't see the last sale until it was too late.


----------



## Cereal-Killer

geocab said:


> I'm still not clear about what I've read in previous posts, is it truly in store only, or can we add to cart and have it shipped at Fry's price? I'm holding out for the 4400 and will wait for another sale if we can do it online, otherwise I don't have a Fry's near me. I didn't see the last sale until it was too late.


They will occasionally be on sale with shipping as I just ordered the 3400 at the sale price with free shipping to me in MN. You just have to sign up for the email codes and keep checking their site. It almost seems like it’s once a month if not more frequently that they drop the prices.


----------



## Bill Shakespeare

geocab said:


> I'm still not clear about what I've read in previous posts, is it truly in store only, or can we add to cart and have it shipped at Fry's price? I'm holding out for the 4400 and will wait for another sale if we can do it online, otherwise I don't have a Fry's near me. I didn't see the last sale until it was too late.


If in-store pick up is required, the Fry's sale price can sometimes be used for one of the various credit card price differential refund plans. I was able to do that last January, and although I have a Fry's within 30 miles of my residence, Citibank did not seem to require that one be within a reasonable distance. In my case, the Fry's coupon sale identified the X3400H by Fry's inventory number and I was able to provide that sale promotion with another Fry's ad listing the AVR at its regular price, also showing the same inventory number. I'm not sure that Citibank would have accepted my word with last week's ad that the described receiver was the X3400H. Is that clear?


----------



## PeeJHooK

Hey everyone. I'm considering buying a new AVR to have 4K/HDCP 2.2 and atmos features. I'm not as eager to upgrade to atmos because i'm perfectly fine with Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as it is. So really, i would mainly upgrade for the 4K/HDCP 2.2 compatibility. 

I currently have a Pioneer VSX 1121K. I noticed that Best Buy is currently selling the Pioneer Elite VSXLX102 on sale for $284.99. My question is how this compares to my current AVR, and if it's even worth it to purchase. I value a simple set up, so I don't even need that many HDMI ports nor multi-zone capability; I already mentioned that i'm perfectly happy with the lossless codecs, so i'm in no rush for atmos; however, I would prefer to avoid spending on another receiver later down the line when i am ready for atmos, so it just makes the most sense to go with an atmos-capable receiver. I'm also a big fan of Pioneer's MCACC, because I feel as though it calibrates the sound just right for my taste. So I definitely value a good room correction feature.

I'm also open to any other suggestions. I prefer spending no more than $400. I like the best-for-your-dollar value budget AVR, as i'm currently running Andrew Jones 5.1 pioneer speakers for a bedroom-turned-mancave.


----------



## PlanetAVS

PeeJHooK said:


> Hey everyone. I'm considering buying a new AVR to have 4K/HDCP 2.2 and atmos features. I'm not as eager to upgrade to atmos because i'm perfectly fine with Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as it is. So really, i would mainly upgrade for the 4K/HDCP 2.2 compatibility.
> 
> I currently have a Pioneer VSX 1121K. I noticed that Best Buy is currently selling the Pioneer Elite VSXLX102 on sale for $284.99. My question is how this compares to my current AVR, and if it's even worth it to purchase. I value a simple set up, so I don't even need that many HDMI ports nor multi-zone capability; I already mentioned that i'm perfectly happy with the lossless codecs, so i'm in no rush for atmos; however, I would prefer to avoid spending on another receiver later down the line when i am ready for atmos, so it just makes the most sense to go with an atmos-capable receiver. I'm also a big fan of Pioneer's MCACC, because I feel as though it calibrates the sound just right for my taste. So I definitely value a good room correction feature.
> 
> I'm also open to any other suggestions. I prefer spending no more than $400. I like the best-for-your-dollar value budget AVR, as i'm currently running Andrew Jones 5.1 pioneer speakers for a bedroom-turned-mancave.


According to the Pioneer site, the VSXLX102 is awaiting a Dolby Vision firmware update. Since you have a LG OLED and a Vizio M, you are already able to take advantage of DV from external devices passed through an AVR. Do you have any external Dolby Vision capable devices? Your Samsung UHD player doesn't support DV. If you don't want to wait for a Pioneer firmware updates, there are AVRs in your price range that ship with Dolby Vision ready to go. Denons are probably the best example, and are on sale regularly at Frys. The Denons meet your other criteria as well (room correction, ATMOS support etc.)


----------



## PeeJHooK

PlanetAVS said:


> According to the Pioneer site, the VSXLX102 is awaiting a Dolby Vision firmware update. Since you have a LG OLED and a Vizio M, you are already able to take advantage of DV from external devices passed through an AVR. *Do you have any external Dolby Vision capable devices?* Your Samsung UHD player doesn't support DV. If you don't want to wait for a Pioneer firmware updates, there are AVRs in your price range that ship with Dolby Vision ready to go. Denons are probably the best example, and are on sale regularly at Frys. The Denons meet your other criteria as well (room correction, ATMOS support etc.)


I actually have the ATV4K, and just came home from BB with the UBPX700. 

Thanks for bringing that to my attention as I definitely would want my receiver to be DV compatible. I thought that as long as the receiver was HDCP 2.2 and HDR capable of chroma 4:4:4 that it would make it DV compatible. I'm glad I chimed in on this thread.


----------



## PlanetAVS

PeeJHooK said:


> I actually have the ATV4K, and just came home from BB with the UBPX700.
> 
> Thanks for bringing that to my attention as I definitely would want my receiver to be DV compatible. I thought that as long as the receiver was HDCP 2.2 and HDR capable of chroma 4:4:4 that it would make it DV compatible. I'm glad I chimed in on this thread.


No problem. Getting an AVR that supports DV out of the box will give you immediate benefit with the ATV4K. I'm guessing that you're aware that the Sony x700 UHD player will not be getting the DV firmware update until later this summer?


----------



## PeeJHooK

PlanetAVS said:


> No problem. Getting an AVR that supports DV out of the box will give you immediate benefit with the ATV4K. I'm guessing that you're aware that the Sony x700 UHD player will not be getting the DV firmware update until later this summer?


Yes, I just read through the owner's thread. 

On a slightly different note, I've noticed lately when playing BD movies that it does this thing where the sound would often cut out and the receiver would switch to the the input that I have my bd player directly connected to via HDMI 1, resulting in a loss of sound since I set up my blu-ray player to output video on HDMI 1 and audio to HDMI 2. So I would have to press the correct input on my receiver that my blu-ray player is connected to in order to get the sound back. I found this to be the case with another blu-ray movie on a different blu-ray player as well, and it's getting pretty annoying. So I can't help but conclude that the issue is with my receiver, or it's just a handshake issue. Anyway, this is why i'm considering another receiver. I was hoping that the issue was due to my bd player, but now I can't help wonder if my receiver is breaking on me.


----------



## PlanetAVS

PeeJHooK said:


> Yes, I just read through the owner's thread.
> 
> On a slightly different note, I've noticed lately when playing BD movies that it does this thing where the sound would often cut out and the receiver would switch to the the input that I have my bd player directly connected to via HDMI 1, resulting in a loss of sound since I set up my blu-ray player to output video on HDMI 1 and audio to HDMI 2. So I would have to press the correct input on my receiver that my blu-ray player is connected to in order to get the sound back. I found this to be the case with another blu-ray movie on a different blu-ray player as well, and it's getting pretty annoying. So I can't help but conclude that the issue is with my receiver, or it's just a handshake issue. Anyway, this is why i'm considering another receiver. I was hoping that the issue was due to my bd player, but now I can't help wonder if my receiver is breaking on me.


If I'm reading this correctly, your (Samsung) UHD player has two HDMI outputs. And you're connecting each of them to different inputs on the AVR? If this is the case, that is not how UHD players with two outputs are meant to be used. Maybe I'm reading you incorrectly though. Are you referring to HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 on the UHD player?


----------



## PeeJHooK

PlanetAVS said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, your (Samsung) UHD player has two HDMI outputs. And you're connecting each of them to different inputs on the AVR? If this is the case, that is not how UHD players with two outputs are meant to be used. Maybe I'm reading you incorrectly though. *Are you referring to HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 on the UHD player*?


I didn't write it as clear because it's difficult to explain. But yes to the bolded question, so let me specify:

From my UHD player:

HDMI 1 > TV (using an HDMI 2.0 HDMI certified cable)
HDMI 2 > AVR (using an HDMI 1.4 cable, but my receiver is also connected to my TV via its ARC monitor output )

If I play a disc, whether it's UHD or blu-ray, for some reason it defaults to trying to play the sound via HDMI 1 even though I set the audio output through its HDMI 2 in the UHD player settings. So I have to manually press the correct input on my AVR as the main movie plays in order to get sound. However, after the movie plays for some time (there's not a specific pattern to it like timing or if a loud sound triggers it), the sound randomly cuts off because the receiver switches to the HDMI that's connected to my tv. It does this too whenever I have to pause and then play the movie. It's rather annoying cause I then have to manually switch back to the correct input on my AVR in order to play the correct sound every time it happens. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## PlanetAVS

PeeJHooK said:


> I didn't write it as clear because it's difficult to explain. But yes to the bolded question, so let me specify:
> 
> From my UHD player:
> 
> HDMI 1 > TV (using an HDMI 2.0 HDMI certified cable)
> HDMI 2 > AVR (using an HDMI 1.4 cable, but my receiver is also connected to my TV via its ARC monitor output )
> 
> If I play a disc, whether it's UHD or blu-ray, for some reason it defaults to trying to play the sound via HDMI 1 even though I set the audio output through its HDMI 2 in the UHD player settings. So I have to manually press the correct input on my AVR as the main movie plays in order to get sound. However, after the movie plays for some time (there's not a specific pattern to it like timing or if a loud sound triggers it), the sound randomly cuts off because the receiver switches to the HDMI that's connected to my tv. It does this too whenever I have to pause and then play the movie. It's rather annoying cause I then have to manually switch back to the correct input on my AVR in order to play the correct sound every time it happens. I hope that makes sense.


Sounds like ARC-CEC issues to me. Do you use any onboard apps on your TV that require DD+ sound or better? If not, you could try replacing the HDMI ARC connection with an optical cable.

Getting a new receiver and running everything through the AVR should also solve the problem.

Probably best to PM me if you want to discuss further or take this to the Pioneer AVR thread, I realized this is off topic for the deals thread.


----------



## Lostguy28

For anyone thinking about the Pioneer LX 102 from Best Buy, I picked it up last night and was blown away by how good it sounds. It makes a world of difference. 
I can confirm that it has Dolby Vision working
https://www.soundandvision.com/content/onkyo-and-pioneer-announce-dolby-vision-update

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## PeeJHooK

Lostguy28 said:


> For anyone thinking about the Pioneer LX 102 from Best Buy, I picked it up last night and was blown away by how good it sounds. It makes a world of difference.
> I can confirm that it has Dolby Vision working
> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/onkyo-and-pioneer-announce-dolby-vision-update
> 
> Hope this helps someone!


So the 102 is already DV compatible?


----------



## geocab

Denon AVR-4400h is selling for $1300 at Crutchfield and Best Buy right now. I know it's not as good as a Fry's deal. But it's still $300 cheaper. Not sure how long this price will be where it is I just stumbled on it doing a search.


----------



## UK Dreamer

Not sure if this is the right thread - but I note that price discussions aren't allowed elsewhere.....

What have people been paying for the newer Denon and Marantz flagship models? The Denon 8500, and Marantz 8805 vs retail pricing.

I know this is a predominantly US based forum, but just trying to figure what sort of movement I should be aiming for over here in the UK, before I go in to bat?

pm is fine if people don't want to take up valuable thread space.......

TIA


----------



## cburbs

Bill Shakespeare said:


> It seems that Fry's has the X3400H on sale today (3/4) with a coupon. $548.
> 
> The AVR is not clearly identified, but appears to be the Denon.


Can get it at this price through today with promo code from them.


----------



## Blorton

Looks like Fry's has the Yamaha RX-A1070BLtoday for $748 with daily promo.


----------



## kingrukus

nameless33 said:


> Usually $299, Crown XLS 1002 DriveCore™ 2 Series power amplifier
> 
> on sale at Amazon and Crutchfield.com (maybe other places) for $259.
> 
> 
> 
> 215 watts x 2 at 8 ohms
> 350 watts x 2 at 4 ohms
> 550 watts x 2 at 2 ohms
> 700 watts x 1 at 8 ohms in bridged mode
> 1100 watts x 1 at 4 ohms in bridged mode
> 
> Other DriveCore 2 Series amps on sale too.


Can I use a regular A/V receiver as an output into this amp? Or do I need to use a dedicated sound processor?


----------



## cburbs

Blorton said:


> Looks like Fry's has the Yamaha RX-A1070BLtoday for $748 with daily promo.


I am not seeing that available to me. .....nevermind.


----------



## ndirishkmk

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Yamaha TSR-7810? It's on sale on Woot for $369. I'm looking to replace an integra dtm-5.3 to control my whole home speaker system. I'd primarily use it for audio but may hook a tv up down the road. Thanks!


----------



## Cap'n Dave

ndirishkmk said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Yamaha TSR-7810? It's on sale on Woot for $369. I'm looking to replace an integra dtm-5.3 to control my whole home speaker system. I'd primarily use it for audio but may hook a tv up down the road. Thanks!



I just now bought it on Woot for a new house family room setup. I've been eyeing it at Costco and this saves $120 which is a lot for me! There is a dedicated thread for this receiver and it seems to be well-liked and I have had good luck with factory refurbs in the past.


----------



## cburbs

cburbs said:


> Can get it at this price through today with promo code from them.


Same price again with promo.


----------



## nameless33

kingrukus said:


> Can I use a regular A/V receiver as an output into this amp? Or do I need to use a dedicated sound processor?


As long as you have pre-amp RCA output jacks on the receiver. There's often two for front L & R. 

I use an Oppo 203 Blu-Ray player for a pre-amp. Makes the Oppo a bargain for me.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay

Hello to all. I am thinking of buying Yamaha rxv 681 from amazon which is a used product by amazon warehouse deals. Will cost 370$. What are your thoughts? Anyone has any experience with amazon used product deals? Any other considerations in this price range? Would like to keep it under 400$, max 450$.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lizard_boy

Looks to me like Fry's has the Yamaha RX-A1070BL on sale today (3/23 only) for $748. Requires a unique promo code from the email they sent out. I'm planning to go over there around noon, will update with confirmation.

https://images.frys.com/art/email/032318_fri107lbe/fri_web.html?promocode=3428498#set3


----------



## jtj jr

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Hello to all. I am thinking of buying Yamaha rxv 681 from amazon which is a used product by amazon warehouse deals. Will cost 370$. What are your thoughts? Anyone has any experience with amazon used product deals? Any other considerations in this price range? Would like to keep it under 400$, max 450$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


$299 at accessories4less.com. Some of Amazon’s product come from there.


----------



## CL-350

lizard_boy said:


> Looks to me like Fry's has the Yamaha RX-A1070BL on sale today (3/23 only) for $748. Requires a unique promo code from the email they sent out. I'm planning to go over there around noon, will update with confirmation.
> 
> https://images.frys.com/art/email/032318_fri107lbe/fri_web.html?promocode=3428498#set3


This is frustrating. I have been waiting for this receiver to go on sale. I get promocode emails but I don't seem to get the daily codes as I never received this one. I signed up for the 7 day a week .

Is there something else I needed to do or somewhere else to look ?

Thanks


----------



## lizard_boy

CL-350 said:


> This is frustrating. I have been waiting for this receiver to go on sale. I get promocode emails but I don't seem to get the daily codes as I never received this one. I signed up for the 7 day a week .
> 
> Is there something else I needed to do or somewhere else to look ?
> 
> Thanks


Not that I know of. Maybe try signing up under a different email address? I get multiple emails per day from Fry's. (Speaking of frustrating, called them yesterday and they had 2 in stock. Got there 10 minutes later and 1 had been sold and the other was the banged-up floor model. Grrrrrrr.)


----------



## CL-350

That would be frustrating. I don't feel quite so bad now. 😀

Good idea, I will do a second email account.

Thanks


----------



## cburbs

Denon 4400 in store only with promo code $898


----------



## JustinMadison

cburbs said:


> Denon 4400 in store only with promo code $898


Is this at Frys?


----------



## JustinMadison

cburbs said:


> Denon 4400 in store only with promo code $898


I called frys customer service and they gave me a promo code. Do you know how long the deal lasts?


----------



## cburbs

JustinMadison said:


> I called frys customer service and they gave me a promo code. Do you know how long the deal lasts?


Sometimes those are one day deals but looks like this one might be thru 3/31. In store only though.


----------



## JayDee78

Sometimes even a day or so after the deal, they will honor the code. Bought some PC components with a code from the day prior.


----------



## Tim916

JayDee78 said:


> Sometimes even a day or so after the deal, they will honor the code. Bought some PC components with a code from the day prior.


Can confirm. I was able to buy an AVR-X3400H the day after the promotion expired for the promo price.


----------



## moepoker

Any deals out there on a Denon X1400? Or is $499.00 going to be standard for a while?


Also open to any comparable receiver.


----------



## oldsteve

cburbs said:


> Sometimes those are one day deals but looks like this one might be thru 3/31. In store only though.


Todays Fry's add still had the Denon for. $ 898.00 plus promo code. To bad there aren't deals like this year around!


----------



## geocab

oldsteve said:


> Todays Fry's add still had the Denon for. $ 898.00 plus promo code. To bad there aren't deals like this year around!


Or near me. I bought a 4400 last week. Damn it.


----------



## Rgarc

Right now this seems like a very good deal on the Pioneer - Elite 7.2-Ch. Hi-Res 4K Ultra HD HDR Compatible A/V Home Theater Receiver

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pionee...heater-receiver-black/5856815.p?skuId=5856815


----------



## oldsteve

Rgarc said:


> Right now this seems like a very good deal on the Pioneer - Elite 7.2-Ch. Hi-Res 4K Ultra HD HDR Compatible A/V Home Theater Receiver
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pionee...heater-receiver-black/5856815.p?skuId=5856815


According to the spec. sheet it has a three year parts and labor warranty which is good. As long as you are not trying to drive components at reference sound levels this receiver should work fine. The one caveat is Pioneer's interface and setup. It's not as friendly to use compared to Denon and Yamaha. I've had many Pioneers over the years so I'm used to the less than helpful owners manual!


----------



## eric102

moepoker said:


> Any deals out there on a Denon X1400? Or is $499.00 going to be standard for a while?
> 
> 
> Also open to any comparable receiver.


I went with a refurb Denon 930 from Accessories for Less for a couple hundred bucks less than 1400. Everything looked brand new and its worked flawlessly so far one month in.


----------



## mttpalmer

moepoker said:


> Any deals out there on a Denon X1400? Or is $499.00 going to be standard for a while?
> 
> 
> Also open to any comparable receiver.


I bought the X2400H from Frys online for $399. I'll bet it comes back around at that price within a week or two.


----------



## mlurie31

I've been looking at getting a sound system for a new house that will be completed in August. I have just about settled on the Polk S60 towers from the front L/R, and the S35 for the center. Still researching the subwoofer and surround speakers (probably the S10's). I also had been looking at different receivers, and narrowed my choice to the Denon X3400H, Yamaha A770, and Onkyo RZ820.

While doing research, I noticed that Newegg has a deal right now for a Denon AVR-X3400H along with 2 S60 towers, a S35 center channel, and an HTS12 subwoofer for $1829. Do these kind of deals come around often? I don't really want to buy it now, because then it has to survive the move into the new house, but I don't want to miss a deal like this. Should I pounce on this while I can, or should I wait and see what is available in August? Also, is Newegg a trustworthy site to order from? Would some of the warranty's be void from not purchasing from an authorized dealer? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## iceatola

mlurie31 said:


> I've been looking at getting a sound system for a new house that will be completed in August. I have just about settled on the Polk S60 towers from the front L/R, and the S35 for the center. Still researching the subwoofer and surround speakers (probably the S10's). I also had been looking at different receivers, and narrowed my choice to the Denon X3400H, Yamaha A770, and Onkyo RZ820.
> 
> While doing research, I noticed that Newegg has a deal right now for a Denon AVR-X3400H along with 2 S60 towers, a S35 center channel, and an HTS12 subwoofer for $1829. Do these kind of deals come around often? I don't really want to buy it now, because then it has to survive the move into the new house, but I don't want to miss a deal like this. Should I pounce on this while I can, or should I wait and see what is available in August? Also, is Newegg a trustworthy site to order from? Would some of the warranty's be void from not purchasing from an authorized dealer? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


 Not really for that price, if I were you I would take advantage of it before you miss out and then you are going to be upset that you did not get it when it was available at that price. Don't get me wrong these companies will always have deals every now and then but if the items in question are the ones you were planning on buying then don't wait and get it before it's too late. That's my moto


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

mlurie31 said:


> I've been looking at getting a sound system for a new house that will be completed in August. I have just about settled on the Polk S60 towers from the front L/R, and the S35 for the center. Still researching the subwoofer and surround speakers (probably the S10's). I also had been looking at different receivers, and narrowed my choice to the Denon X3400H, Yamaha A770, and Onkyo RZ820.
> 
> While doing research, I noticed that Newegg has a deal right now for a Denon AVR-X3400H along with 2 S60 towers, a S35 center channel, and an HTS12 subwoofer for $1829. Do these kind of deals come around often? I don't really want to buy it now, because then it has to survive the move into the new house, but I don't want to miss a deal like this. Should I pounce on this while I can, or should I wait and see what is available in August? Also, is Newegg a trustworthy site to order from? Would some of the warranty's be void from not purchasing from an authorized dealer? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


Be careful! Newegg is OK but the package deal your talking about is sold by Stereo Advantage thru Neweggs web site. When your buying off Newegg you need to look closely at where the product is coming from? It shows you if you look close. As far as i can see (Stereo Advantage) is not a authorized dealer for Denon or Polk or any other product they sell so you will not be covered for your factory warranties. Do yourself a big favor and buy off places like Crutchfield, Best buy, Onecall , Safe and Sound or other factory authorized dealer.

I just bought all my Def Tech speakers and a Denon AVR-X3400H receiver off Safe and Sound at very good prices and fast free shipping. They are a factory authorized dealer for every product they sell. Call them for best pricing!! For me they beat everybody on price.

You can go to usa.denon web site and search for online dealers and it will show you who is a Authorized dealer for there produces. Same with Polk.


----------



## Boomassiv

mttpalmer said:


> I bought the X2400H from Frys online for $399. I'll bet it comes back around at that price within a week or two.




This correct? If so I need to watch and hope it pops back up.


----------



## indocti discant

I too would love to get the 2400H for $399 seeing that honey only shows it at $550 at it's lowest.


----------



## mttpalmer

indocti discant said:


> I too would love to get the 2400H for $399 seeing that honey only shows it at $550 at it's lowest.


It's a Frys email code deal, so I doubt it would show up on any online price checker. E.g., here's an example from late last year (although I bought using the same deal when they offered it in February):
https://slickdeals.net/f/11114387-d...-email-promo?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo

Sign up for Frys emails and you'll get notified. The Denon S730H is on a promo code deal this week for $297.


----------



## gshul007

The fry’s deals can be cryptic so it may say “trusted name brand” but give specs that are obvious to the model.


----------



## indocti discant

mttpalmer said:


> It's a Frys email code deal, so I doubt it would show up on any online price checker. E.g., here's an example from late last year (although I bought using the same deal when they offered it in February):
> https://slickdeals.net/f/11114387-d...-email-promo?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo
> 
> Sign up for Frys emails and you'll get notified. The Denon S730H is on a promo code deal this week for $297.


Dang! thank you. Guess I should do that


----------



## mttpalmer

indocti discant said:


> Dang! thank you. Guess I should do that


You can have my code if you'd like it.


----------



## drh3b

mlurie31 said:


> I've been looking at getting a sound system for a new house that will be completed in August. I have just about settled on the Polk S60 towers from the front L/R, and the S35 for the center. Still researching the subwoofer and surround speakers (probably the S10's). I also had been looking at different receivers, and narrowed my choice to the Denon X3400H, Yamaha A770, and Onkyo RZ820.
> 
> While doing research, I noticed that Newegg has a deal right now for a Denon AVR-X3400H along with 2 S60 towers, a S35 center channel, and an HTS12 subwoofer for $1829. Do these kind of deals come around often? I don't really want to buy it now, because then it has to survive the move into the new house, but I don't want to miss a deal like this. Should I pounce on this while I can, or should I wait and see what is available in August? Also, is Newegg a trustworthy site to order from? Would some of the warranty's be void from not purchasing from an authorized dealer? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!





RKSKYDANCER said:


> Be careful! Newegg is OK but the package deal your talking about is sold by Stereo Advantage thru Neweggs web site. When your buying off Newegg you need to look closely at where the product is coming from? It shows you if you look close. As far as i can see (Stereo Advantage) is not a authorized dealer for Denon or Polk or any other product they sell so you will not be covered for your factory warranties. Do yourself a big favor and buy off places like Crutchfield, Best buy, Onecall , Safe and Sound or other factory authorized dealer.
> 
> I just bought all my Def Tech speakers and a Denon AVR-X3400H receiver off Safe and Sound at very good prices and fast free shipping. They are a factory authorized dealer for every product they sell. Call them for best pricing!! For me they beat everybody on price.
> 
> You can go to usa.denon web site and search for online dealers and it will show you who is a Authorized dealer for there produces. Same with Polk.


I would never buy a receiver from a non authorized dealer, period. A modern AVR is too complex and finicky to take that chance. Denon will not honor a warranty from a non authorized dealer. A lot of the dealers on Newegg are authorized, so just double check before buying. 
The advice to call for best deal is the way to go. Many brands will not let dealers sell below MSRP on websites, but they do have room to haggle if you call. Either that, or wait until summer for Denon to clearance this years receivers at almost 50% off.


----------



## indocti discant

mttpalmer said:


> You can have my code if you'd like it.


PM sent. TY!


----------



## mttpalmer

indocti discant said:


> PM sent. TY!


Code sent!


----------



## indocti discant

so now with the NR676 down to $330 on Amazon, I'm considering that also.. though the LX102 is also attractive, but at the same time these Frys deal have me salivating.

what to do.. what to do..


----------



## Ripani

*Denon AVR-X3400H*

Is the Denon AVR-X3400H a great deal from frys at $548? looking to pull the trigger or should i wait?


----------



## dwaleke

Ripani said:


> Is the Denon AVR-X3400H a great deal from frys at $548? looking to pull the trigger or should i wait?


Personally I'd wait for the X4400H which is often listed for $748 if that's not out of budget. I think the difference in price is well worth it.

I can't recall what the X3400h is usually on sale for, but for some reason that price seems a bit high.


----------



## Ripani

Much appreciated, i could swing it but the lady wouldn't be too happy. I can get away with $550 but not $700+


----------



## CrabRangoon

dwaleke said:


> Personally I'd wait for the X4400H which is often listed for $748 if that's not out of budget. I think the difference in price is well worth it.
> 
> I can't recall what the X3400h is usually on sale for, but for some reason that price seems a bit high.


Does anyone have proof of authorized dealers selling the 3400H below $548?
I assume that’s as good as it gets until the 2018 models come and the price drops on 2017s.


----------



## dwaleke

Fry's sale prices on these are usually lower than authorized dealer prices. Not sure why they sell so low other than using them as loss leaders.


----------



## snowx800

dwaleke said:


> Personally I'd wait for the X4400H which is often listed for $748 if that's not out of budget. I think the difference in price is well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall what the X3400h is usually on sale for, but for some reason that price seems a bit high.




Frys wants $1599 for x4400h ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwaleke

snowx800 said:


> Frys wants $1599 for x4400h ?


Not when it's on sale.


----------



## LennS

dwaleke said:


> Not when it's on sale.


When on sale it's often $899 at Fry's.


----------



## nocoyeti

Has Frys ever put the Denon 6400h or the Yamaha 3070 on sale at significantly reduced prices?

Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Shakespeare

CrabRangoon said:


> Does anyone have proof of authorized dealers selling the 3400H below $548?
> I assume that’s as good as it gets until the 2018 models come and the price drops on 2017s.


Fry's had the X3400H on sale for $498 in January and $488 in November. However, of late, $548 is the lowest Fry's has priced it at. 

Sometimes the sale price requires in-store pick up and other times it's possible to have the receiver shipped. Even if the sale is in-store only, if the AVR is sufficiently identified in the promotion, the lower price can be used for various credit card price protection programs.


----------



## CrabRangoon

Bill Shakespeare said:


> Fry's had the X3400H on sale for $498 in January and $488 in November. However, of late, $548 is the lowest Fry's has priced it at.
> 
> Sometimes the sale price requires in-store pick up and other times it's possible to have the receiver shipped. Even if the sale is in-store only, if the AVR is sufficiently identified in the promotion, the lower price can be used for various credit card price protection programs.


Relevant but bordering off topic: I’ve yet to (need to) use PP on any CC purchases, but would certainly like to on the AVR if the occasion arises. When you suggest the promotion be used for PP, I’m guessing it needs to say Denon and not “trusted brand” that matches the watts per channel and MSRP of the corresponding unit? I imagine they’d want a clear picture of my brand and model on the ad, to match a receipt.


----------



## indocti discant

just saw the FRYs email. 

No 2400h on it 

but newegg has the Onkyo 676 for $400 + $130 GC. so not a bad price.


----------



## Bill Shakespeare

CrabRangoon said:


> Relevant but bordering off topic: I’ve yet to (need to) use PP on any CC purchases, but would certainly like to on the AVR if the occasion arises. When you suggest the promotion be used for PP, I’m guessing it needs to say Denon and not “trusted brand” that matches the watts per channel and MSRP of the corresponding unit? I imagine they’d want a clear picture of my brand and model on the ad, to match a receipt.


As I said, "sufficiently identified." In January, the discounted price advertisement from Fry's included their inventory number for the AVR. Their regular ad reflected the same inventory number and Citibank was satisfied. Recent ads have been limited to "trusted manufacturer" and would not suffice.


----------



## taelen112

indocti discant said:


> just saw the FRYs email.
> 
> No 2400h on it
> 
> but newegg has the Onkyo 676 for $400 + $130 GC. so not a bad price.


Sometimes you have to look thru Fry's receivers, for a note on the items that says "Save $$$ with promo code".

I bought the x2400h yesterday for $398 with the promo code. Its still active as I typed this. Also has the x3400 for $548. Both Shipped, but you have to add tax most likely.


----------



## indocti discant

Well, scoured it further, found it (2400h) and ordered it! $433 delivered. Expected Thursday. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Squirrel!

Boomassiv said:


> This correct? If so I need to watch and hope it pops back up.


Accessories 4 Less has it for 399.


----------



## Boomassiv

Thanks. I went with 7790 Yamaha from them for preouts and other reasons.


----------



## indocti discant

Squirrel! said:


> Accessories 4 Less has it for 399.


I was considering that, but a refurb vs. new made the difference. 

Hopefully have no issues with buying new from Frys.


----------



## jeffvb9

How do I get a promo code? I've added my email to Fry's website but no luck thus far for some reason. Hoping to pick up the x3300 from them....


----------



## dwaleke

jeffvb9 said:


> How do I get a promo code? I've added my email to Fry's website but no luck thus far for some reason. Hoping to pick up the x3300 from them....


If you don't get one in a few hours pm me and you can have mine.


----------



## cpd5215

dwaleke said:


> If you don't get one in a few hours pm me and you can have mine.



I have signed up for the Frys email list 3 days ago and no email code from them as of yet....Anyone have a code I could use please....Trying to snag a Denon 2400 or 3400?

Thanks!


----------



## cpd5215

cpd5215 said:


> I have signed up for the Frys email list 3 days ago and no email code from them as of yet....Anyone have a code I could use please....Trying to snag a Denon 2400 or 3400?
> 
> Thanks!


Just used a promo code a nice user gave me...Got the 2400 for $398 shipped! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Asgard1an

cpd5215 said:


> Just used a promo code a nice user gave me...Got the 2400 for $398 shipped!
> 
> Thanks again!


Is that price still valid?


----------



## chucky7

Asgard1an said:


> Is that price still valid?


Yup...

The promo code is good for AVR-X2400H ($398) and AVR-X3400H ($548), but not for AVR-X4400H.


----------



## cpd5215

Asgard1an said:


> Is that price still valid?




It was Two days ago when I bought it. The unit showed up today in perfect condition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgard1an

chucky7 said:


> Yup...
> 
> The promo code is good for AVR-X2400H ($398) and AVR-X3400H ($548), but not for AVR-X4400H.


Can you share the code please?


----------



## Asgard1an

Nope?


----------



## CaptRicky

Asgard1an said:


> Can you share the code please?


I believe the promo codes are unique to the subscriber (but I could be wrong) and only good for one use. That said, you can have mine for the offer detailed above. This is the code for weekly deals issued 4-8-2018 and expires 4-14. The ad does not identify the models and says "In Store Only" but the poster above says he got it shipped so not sure about that. I went to the store and all units in the ad were Denons. I ended up buying the flawless shelf display 3400H for $448 ($100 less than the ad...sweet!).

Codes not used by us: 9906019 or 177730

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Asgard1an

CaptRicky said:


> I believe the promo codes are unique to the subscriber (but I could be wrong) and only good for one use. That said, you can have mine for the offer detailed above. This is the code for weekly deals issued 4-8-2018 and expires 4-14. The ad does not identify the models and says "In Store Only" but the poster above says he got it shipped so not sure about that. I went to the store and all units in the ad were Denons. I ended up buying the flawless shelf display 3400H for $448 ($100 less than the ad...sweet!).
> 
> Codes not used by us: 9906019 or 177730
> 
> Happy Shopping!


Thank you Sir


----------



## coneslayer

Thanks for the tip! I got the Denon X3400 from Fry's tonight, 4/13/2018, for $548 using my promo code. One of the first steps upgrading from a Sony HT-CT100 sound bar.


----------



## powertoburn

The Denon AVR-X4400H is again $898 with promo code at Fry's this week


----------



## bub_star

powertoburn said:


> The Denon AVR-X4400H is again $898 with promo code at Fry's this week


How do you go about getting a promo code? Does anyone have a code they'd be willing to share? I'd love to jump on that deal.

Just signed up. Hope I could get a code soon...


----------



## LennS

bub_star said:


> How do you go about getting a promo code? Does anyone have a code they'd be willing to share? I'd love to jump on that deal.
> 
> Just signed up. Hope I could get a code soon...


PM sent


----------



## BluesDaddy56

Anyone know if you can ever get this "in store only" deals done over the phone? The closest Fry's to me is a goodly distance away.

Thanks!


----------



## cburbs

*Yamaha TSR-5810 7.2-channel 4K Ultra HD Network AV Receiver (Certified Refurbished) $249.99 @ AMAZON*


----------



## Shermstead

*Marantz SR-5011*

Less than a year young Marantz SR-5011. Upgrading to much larger system. Balance of warranty. Lightly used, excellent as new condition. 1st $450.00 takes it.


----------



## oldsteve

*Denon 4400*

It looks like Fry's has the Denon 4400 on sale again for $ 898.00 from 4-29-2018 thru 05-05-2018. Subject to current inventory.


----------



## Swachief

oldsteve said:


> It looks like Fry's has the Denon 4400 on sale again for $ 898.00 from 4-29-2018 thru 05-05-2018. Subject to current inventory.


Do any of you kind folks have a working promo code for the Denon 4400? I signed up for Fry’s emails, but haven’t received any promo codes from them yet. Thanks!


----------



## Candid

Swachief said:


> Do any of you kind folks have a working promo code for the Denon 4400? I signed up for Fry’s emails, but haven’t received any promo codes from them yet. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Jeremy67J

Can someone send me the promo code for the Denon 4400H? I have been considering upgrading my receiver and that's the one I was looking at.


----------



## Swachief

Candid said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the quick pm...
Unfortunately the code doesn’t work for me...any ideas?


----------



## Candid

Swachief said:


> Thanks for the quick pm...
> Unfortunately the code doesn’t work for me...any ideas?


I have no idea..that was the code in my email I received today.

It maybe tied to the email so that could be the problem.


----------



## bubbrik

Looks like it’s valid in store only...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgarc

just got this off the Denon site: X1400 for $399; New

https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx1400h


----------



## eaadams

That is MSRP though?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## davee1

Rgarc said:


> just got this off the Denon site: X1400 for $399; New
> 
> https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx1400h


and out of stock to boot LOL


----------



## gshul007

$497 denon AVRx-3400h. 




Frys


----------



## Rgarc

davee1 said:


> and out of stock to boot LOL


Thats why they are closeouts however that seems to be the new MSRP so you may find some from other vendors at the same price. That that price it makes refers a little less attractive until they catch up in price.


----------



## whiteboy714

*Accessories4Less*

Sorry if this is off topic, is this site reputable, I feel like I have heard people talk about it here. Has a receiver for $100 less than elsewhere (25% discount). Is the site legit or should I not risk it?


----------



## Nexgen76

whiteboy714 said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, is this site reputable, I feel like I have heard people talk about it here. Has a receiver for $100 less than elsewhere (25% discount). Is the site legit or should I not risk it?


Yes very legit got a Denon X6200 from them over a year ago. No problems plus great service.


----------



## whiteboy714

Nexgen76 said:


> Yes very legit got a Denon X6200 from them over a year ago. No problems plus great service.


Sweet thanks man.


----------



## CrabRangoon

gshul007 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180506/084b3ac8665b916e0c01c4b85b440a88.jpg
> 
> $497 denon AVRx-3400h.
> 
> Frys


Really thankful this was posted. Local store matches Frys promo pricing for the usual $59X any day, but since this deal was in-store only and the Frys site showed none in stock for pickup, they wouldn’t match it. Called Frys, found inventory and wound up purchasing that morning. Fingers crossed they don’t drop much lower than this in the near future, so I don’t need to mess with price protection


----------



## jamalawow

Frys has the Denon X4400h model for a crazy price of $888. Use coupon code 2288 or 7222098


----------



## spyboy

whiteboy714 said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, is this site reputable, I feel like I have heard people talk about it here. Has a receiver for $100 less than elsewhere (25% discount). Is the site legit or should I not risk it?


accessories4less sells a lot of factory refurbished products. Look carefully to see if any particular product is new or a factory refurbished unit.


----------



## spartamets

Yamaha Aventage 2070 has been recurrently on sale for $1099 on Amazon for the last week or so (that's $500 off). It's on sale now, for example. The 1070, 3070, and 870 haven't gone on sale that I've seen, but the 670 and 770 periodically do as well. Always briefly, but with the 2070, it's getting pretty regular.


----------



## Asgard1an

jamalawow said:


> Frys has the Denon X4400h model for a crazy price of $888. Use coupon code 2288 or 7222098


Looks like they ran out of stock. Too bad, I was in the market for a 4400 to replace my 2300.


----------



## vegout

Asgard1an said:


> Looks like they ran out of stock. Too bad, I was in the market for a 4400 to replace my 2300.


I was able to get Best Buy to price match. That's when it was in stock so I don't think it will work now but might be worth a try.


----------



## Detonation

X1400h $300 at Best Buy at the moment: 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/5793000.p?skuId=5793000

Was looking for a deal on the S730H but for this price I might as well just get the x1400


----------



## Squirrel!

Denon X1400 for 50% off! 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...0.p?ref=8459201&loc=0&acampID=0&skuId=5793000

Edit...Guess I should have looked before I lept! LOL Sorry for the double of this deal.


----------



## Gremlin256

*Please help a noob out.*

Bought a house with speakers already built-in. TV room has 7 speakers, Patio has 2, Dining has 2, Garage has 2, Master Bedroom has 2 and Bonus Room has 2. Speakers from Patio to Bonus are connected to Russound Multi room controller. 

I have an old Denon which is not going to cut it. 

Looking on line I have come up with : 

1) Pioneer VSX-LX302: https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Elite-Component-Receiver-VSX-LX302/dp/B06ZZMVT8M

2) Onkyo TX-NR676: https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR6...06XTYXH9M/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


Pioneer was $699 and now it is $399 and where as Onkyo is $399 as well. 


The only difference i see is "For every output, a different sound source can be accessed at the same time by multiple listeners" through Onkyo. 

Looking for recommendations between these 2 

If you have any other recommendations, would really appreciate it. I am looking for 7.2 chan with 2 zones. 

Thank you for any help


----------



## vegout

The Denon 1400 (sale link above) is a better choice imo.


----------



## jsc79

20% off coupon in Monoprice today works on the Monolith 7 amp. Saves $320!!


----------



## Ladeback

Gremlin256 said:


> Bought a house with speakers already built-in. TV room has 7 speakers, Patio has 2, Dining has 2, Garage has 2, Master Bedroom has 2 and Bonus Room has 2. Speakers from Patio to Bonus are connected to Russound Multi room controller.
> 
> I have an old Denon which is not going to cut it.
> 
> Looking on line I have come up with :
> 
> 1) Pioneer VSX-LX302: https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Elite-Component-Receiver-VSX-LX302/dp/B06ZZMVT8M
> 
> 2) Onkyo TX-NR676: https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR6...06XTYXH9M/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> 
> Pioneer was $699 and now it is $399 and where as Onkyo is $399 as well.
> 
> 
> The only difference i see is "For every output, a different sound source can be accessed at the same time by multiple listeners" through Onkyo.
> 
> Looking for recommendations between these 2
> 
> If you have any other recommendations, would really appreciate it. I am looking for 7.2 chan with 2 zones.
> 
> Thank you for any help


I take it you are going to also use something like this as well to control that many zones?

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8230&gclid=CjwKCAjw8_nXBRAiEiwAXWe2yXJpP0vVkNy5iSBlio4bVGqY5w9h8BsQhjosNeUx9Vs_lwi0I5WUTRoCzREQAvD_BwE

If you want one of those today and have a Best Buy near you they usually match the price. I am not a fan of Onkyo since all the issues with my Integra's so I would lean toward the Pioneer or the Denon 1400.

Now for a little more you could get a Denon 4300 that is a 9.2 channel receiver. Check out https://www.accessories4less.com/.


----------



## Gremlin256

Ladeback said:


> I take it you are going to also use something like this as well to control that many zones?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8230&gclid=CjwKCAjw8_nXBRAiEiwAXWe2yXJpP0vVkNy5iSBlio4bVGqY5w9h8BsQhjosNeUx9Vs_lwi0I5WUTRoCzREQAvD_BwE
> 
> If you want one of those today and have a Best Buy near you they usually match the price. I am not a fan of Onkyo since all the issues with my Integra's so I would lean toward the Pioneer or the Denon 1400.
> 
> Now for a little more you could get a Denon 4300 that is a 9.2 channel receiver. Check out https://www.accessories4less.com/.



I have that already from Russound .. I am looking for the receiver that handles 2 zones.


----------



## AJCxZ0

Pioneer VSX-932 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver with Ultra HD Pass-through with HDCP 2.2 Flash sale price $279 with free shipping for three more days at NewEgg. 3Camels has not seen B071J6NBMP new under $299.

For more details see the product page.


----------



## broadwayblue

Fry's has the Denon AVRX3400H for $497 with free shipping (plus no tax for most) from 5/20 through 5/26. My Pioneer receiver just gave up the ghost last night so I did something entirely unlike me and just bought a new piece of AV gear without researching it to death. I hope I'm happy with the Denon.


----------



## oldcband

^^^
Thank You in for one. Always had Yamaha but I was talked into Denon by these experts here.


----------



## Knucklehead90

broadwayblue said:


> Fry's has the Denon AVRX3400H for $497 with free shipping (plus no tax for most) from 5/20 through 5/26. My Pioneer receiver just gave up the ghost last night so I did something entirely unlike me and just bought a new piece of AV gear without researching it to death. I hope I'm happy with the Denon.



I'm seeing $999 and no shipping on fry's website.


----------



## DaleNixon

Knucklehead90 said:


> I'm seeing $999 and no shipping on fry's website.



You need a code from being on Fry's email list. Also the free shipping is over (some say it's possible it could return). Fry's is notorious for this...offer free shipping initially and soon it vanishes. I would have bought one of these for a secondary system if only there was free shipping.


----------



## Knucklehead90

DaleNixon said:


> You need a code from being on Fry's email list. Also the free shipping is over (some say it's possible it could return). Fry's is notorious for this...offer free shipping initially and soon it vanishes. I would have bought one of these for a secondary system if only there was free shipping.



I signed up for email specials. The nearest Fry's to me is 175 miles away. If they come up with a decent price on a Denon 4400 or Yamaha 2060/2070 I'll make the drive.


----------



## _Jim_

jamalawow said:


> Frys has the Denon X4400h model for a crazy price of $888. Use coupon code 2288 or 7222098


I think Frys just ended this deal yesterday ( 5/19 ). Odd thing is there werent any there the day before and I asked. I just happened to go back to pickup some wire yesterday and saw it hiding on the bottom shelf. Snagged it as quick as I could!


----------



## E05

Just got a awesome deal on the Denon AVR2400 through FRYS Originally $799.00 marked down to $649.00 and then with Promo code $398 basically 50% off. Been eyeing this one for a bit. Glad I looked today!


----------



## spongebob

I got the Frys deal 3400 for $497 today, free shipping. May not keep it, really want something higher up in the line 

bob


----------



## Lethean

I might buy that Denon 3400h. I have an RX A840 right now but just bought a new tv and that AVR has no hdr pass through or Dolby Atmos. How does the 3400h compare to say a RX-A870 or 1070? I've heard people say there isn't as much life in the Denon's and they're a lot more neutral. (Sorry if this isn't the best place to ask.)

Edit: I see Atmos is 3.1.2. Does that mean if I enable Atmos I will only have 3.1.2 channel sound or I will only have atmos on 3.1.2 channels? Totally ignorant question.


----------



## CrabRangoon

_Jim_ said:


> I think Frys just ended this deal yesterday ( 5/19 ). Odd thing is there werent any there the day before and I asked. I just happened to go back to pickup some wire yesterday and saw it hiding on the bottom shelf. Snagged it as quick as I could!


North Austin Frys doesn’t seem to do great with inventory matching online records, a call is an easy solution though. I bought the 3400 a week or two ago, Frys site insisted zero in store but they had an entire floor display (over a dozen) on hand, same goes for the 4400 as well. For folks in other areas fretting over online out-of-stock, just call your store. I’m glad I did.


----------



## applegrcoug

*AVR-X6400H and SW-311*

So over at newegg they have a Denon AVR-X6400H with Klipsch SW-311 subwoofer bundle for $2199.


Seems too good to be true...seeing as my Yamaha died this week, I ordered it. We will see if it goes through.


----------



## drh3b

Lethean said:


> I might buy that Denon 3400h. I have an RX A840 right now but just bought a new tv and that AVR has no hdr pass through or Dolby Atmos. How does the 3400h compare to say a RX-A870 or 1070? I've heard people say there isn't as much life in the Denon's and they're a lot more neutral. (Sorry if this isn't the best place to ask.)
> 
> Edit: I see Atmos is 3.1.2. Does that mean if I enable Atmos I will only have 3.1.2 channel sound or I will only have atmos on 3.1.2 channels? Totally ignorant question.


Should be able to to have 5.2.2. that is, 3 fronts, 2 surrounds, two Atmos, and two subwoofers.


----------



## Lethean

drh3b said:


> Should be able to to have 5.2.2. that is, 3 fronts, 2 surrounds, two Atmos, and two subwoofers.


That makes a lot more sense. Thanks!

I ended up ordering it. At $497 that was just too good to pass up. I was thinking of going higher end for more channels but then I realized I'm not even using the 7.2 in my A840 and I've had that for 4 years now.


----------



## cburbs

Lethean said:


> That makes a lot more sense. Thanks!
> 
> I ended up ordering it. At $497 that was just too good to pass up. I was thinking of going higher end for more channels but then I realized I'm not even using the 7.2 in my A840 and I've had that for 4 years now.



That's $50 cheaper than I paid two months ago.


----------



## r160dB

Outlaw Audio's Promo (Ends May 29th) https://www.outlawaudio.com/mofcart/may2018.html

Model 2200 B-Stock Monoblock Amplifier $259


----------



## jdhelaman

I'm not quite sure of the etiquette (spelling from Webster's New Collegiate Dictionary) of this forum, so please bear with me. I'm trying to make a decision of whether or not to buy a new Yamaha Aventage RX-A3070 or RX-A3080 AV Receiver. Having been a CPA and North Carolina State Auditor for over 30 years, I like to do my homework before I make a decision, especially if it involves spending two grand on a new AV Receiver. I've done a lot of searching and I decided to check with Yamaha to find out who are authorized to sell their equipment. I did a google search and came up with a RX-A3070 for about $1,300. The only problem is that they are on the list they provided of those vendors that are not authorized to sell Yamaha equipment. That company wants them to do all warranty/service work... absolutely no contact with Yamaha. Yamaha will not honor their warranty. For about $600 more, I can get a brand new, never been opened RX-A3070. I just wonder what is that vendor's source if Yamaha does not authorize them to sell their equipment. According to the website the company sells them on, they have a 100% satisfaction rating. Oh, well. It's only money.


----------



## tonybradley

Denon AVRX3400H was on sale last night and this morning on Amazon for $599. I added to cart last night. This morning, I almost bought, but came on here to read reviews first. Went back to my Amazon Cart to make sure I typed in correct model for search and back up to $999. Story of my life.


----------



## LoneWolf121188

tonybradley said:


> Denon AVRX3400H was on sale last night and this morning on Amazon for $599. I added to cart last night. This morning, I almost bought, but came on here to read reviews first. Went back to my Amazon Cart to make sure I typed in correct model for search and back up to $999. Story of my life.


Moral of the story: it's always better to order it and cancel later (or refuse delivery of the package), rather than kick yourself for missing the deal!


----------



## Spork3245

tonybradley said:


> Denon AVRX3400H was on sale last night and this morning on Amazon for $599. I added to cart last night. This morning, I almost bought, but came on here to read reviews first. Went back to my Amazon Cart to make sure I typed in correct model for search and back up to $999. Story of my life.


It’s back up! I just ordered one. Sold via a third party through Amazon, so, Prime and Amazon return policy compatible, but ZERO sales tax. 😄


----------



## drh3b

Spork3245 said:


> It’s back up! I just ordered one. Sold via a third party through Amazon, so, Prime and Amazon return policy compatible, but ZERO sales tax. 😄


Be careful. Some of those 3rd party are not authorized Denon sellers, and Denon will not honor the warranty.
ETA: Interesting, Stereo Advantage isn't listed as an internet dealer, but is listed as an authorized dealer.


----------



## Spork3245

drh3b said:


> Spork3245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s back up! I just ordered one. Sold via a third party through Amazon, so, Prime and Amazon return policy compatible, but ZERO sales tax. 😄
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful. Some of those 3rd party are not authorized Denon sellers, and Denon will not honor the warranty.
Click to expand...

It’s NIB and the receipt will say “Sold by Amazon”, it’s not a third party listing on Amazon, it’s a third party selling through Amazon, huge difference thankfully. 🙂


----------



## drh3b

Spork3245 said:


> It’s NIB and the receipt will say “Sold by Amazon”, it’s not a third party listing on Amazon, it’s a third party selling through Amazon, huge difference thankfully. 🙂


If you look at the receipt carefully, it will say who the actual dealer is.


----------



## Spork3245

drh3b said:


> Spork3245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s NIB and the receipt will say “Sold by Amazon”, it’s not a third party listing on Amazon, it’s a third party selling through Amazon, huge difference thankfully. 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the receipt carefully, it will say who the actual dealer is.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t Denon honor their warranty on a NIB item? I have never heard of needing to hold on to a receipt from the store of purchase for a manufacturer to honor their own warranty, just the serial number on the item in question. If the SN has been tampered with, that’s a whole different story.


----------



## drh3b

Spork3245 said:


> Why wouldn’t Denon honor their warranty on a NIB item? I have never heard of needing to hold on to a receipt from the store of purchase for a manufacturer to honor their own warranty, just the serial number on the item in question. If the SN has been tampered with, that’s a whole different story.


No, I was merely cautioning that you need to make sure the dealer is authorized, usually heavily discounted Denon receivers are sold by unauthorized dealers, as they are not allowed to advertise discounted prices. It looks like Stereo Advantage is authorized, which is weird. If it's being advertised as "NIB" that might be a way around that restriction.


----------



## nrd515

A couple of brands back 40+ years ago had different color boxes for US and "Grey Market" items with totally different serial numbers. Sony had brown boxes for refurbs, white for new. Getting a grey market receiver, or anything grey market fixed under warranty was a major hassle. Usually, they just refused to cover them and you had to pay, but once in a while, they would cover a problem.


----------



## tonybradley

Spork3245 said:


> It’s back up! I just ordered one. Sold via a third party through Amazon, so, Prime and Amazon return policy compatible, but ZERO sales tax. 😄


I bought one this morning and then price jumped back up to $999 a few hours later


----------



## Spork3245

drh3b said:


> No, I was merely cautioning that you need to make sure the dealer is authorized, usually heavily discounted Denon receivers are sold by unauthorized dealers, as they are not allowed to advertise discounted prices. It looks like Stereo Advantage is authorized, which is weird. If it's being advertised as "NIB" that might be a way around that restriction.


Got it! The 3400h was on sale from Frys just a week ago for $500, I assume it's because the 2018 replacement models are about to hit so Denon is giving dealer rebates. My other thought was that the seller in question purchased about a dozen from Frys for $500 and upsold for $600 on Amazon, which I'm fine with  (it's also why I didn't think much of it - if it was a refurb I wouldn't have even considered it :laugh: )
I had a $50 Amazon Gift Card from my Bday a few weeks back as well as $5 in points, plus I put it on my Amazon CC which gets me 5% back in Amazon store credit, so the end price for me (considering the 5% I'll get back) was a hair under $518, which is less than Frys would have been since I would've likely needed to pay sales tax there


----------



## tonybradley

Spork3245 said:


> Got it! The 3400h was on sale from Frys just a week ago for $500, I assume it's because the 2018 replacement models are about to hit so Denon is giving dealer rebates. My other thought was that the seller in question purchased about a dozen from Frys for $500 and upsold for $600 on Amazon, which I'm fine with  (it's also why I didn't think much of it - if it was a refurb I wouldn't have even considered it :laugh: )
> I had a $50 Amazon Gift Card from my Bday a few weeks back as well as $5 in points, plus I put it on my Amazon CC which gets me 5% back in Amazon store credit, so the end price for me (considering the 5% I'll get back) was a hair under $518, which is less than Frys would have been since I would've likely needed to pay sales tax there


I called Denon today to see if they would honor warrant since this was sold by Stereo Advantage on Amazon Prime. I was on hold for 30 minutes and had to drop. Will try again tomorrow. I also checked online to see they are an Authorized Dealer, but not listed on their Online Authorized Dealers. $600 is still a good chunk of change, so I would like to know if the warranty will be honored.


----------



## applegrcoug

applegrcoug said:


> So over at newegg they have a Denon AVR-X6400H with Klipsch SW-311 subwoofer bundle for $2199.
> 
> 
> Seems too good to be true...seeing as my Yamaha died this week, I ordered it. We will see if it goes through.


Well, it all came in...both bits. Now to hook them up.


----------



## Spork3245

tonybradley said:


> Spork3245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! The 3400h was on sale from Frys just a week ago for $500, I assume it's because the 2018 replacement models are about to hit so Denon is giving dealer rebates. My other thought was that the seller in question purchased about a dozen from Frys for $500 and upsold for $600 on Amazon, which I'm fine with /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif (it's also why I didn't think much of it - if it was a refurb I wouldn't have even considered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I had a $50 Amazon Gift Card from my Bday a few weeks back as well as $5 in points, plus I put it on my Amazon CC which gets me 5% back in Amazon store credit, so the end price for me (considering the 5% I'll get back) was a hair under $518, which is less than Frys would have been since I would've likely needed to pay sales tax there /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I called Denon today to see if they would honor warrant since this was sold by Stereo Advantage on Amazon Prime. I was on hold for 30 minutes and had to drop. Will try again tomorrow. I also checked online to see they are an Authorized Dealer, but not listed on their Online Authorized Dealers. $600 is still a good chunk of change, so I would like to know if the warranty will be honored.
Click to expand...

Aaaaand the answer was? 😛


----------



## tonybradley

Spork3245 said:


> Aaaaand the answer was? 😛



I was on hold yesterday for a half hour for a representative. I finally had to drop as I had other things to do. I just tried calling back (9:30AM EST) and it said their offices are closed but didn't give the times they were open.....said to visit their website for hours. I'll try again later today. My receiver is in route and will be here tomorrow, but don't want to open it until I found out for certain about the warranty.


----------



## tonybradley

Spork3245 said:


> Aaaaand the answer was? 😛



I was on hold yesterday for a half hour for a representative. I finally had to drop as I had other things to do. I just tried calling back (9:30AM EST) and it said their offices are closed but didn't give the times they were open.....said to visit their website for hours. I'll try again later today. My receiver is in route and will be here tomorrow, but don't want to open it until I found out for certain about the warranty.

Just checked website and the hours are 9AM to 8PM EST. Hmmmm

Edit: Just checked another page and it said Friday is 10AM. Will call shortly


----------



## tonybradley

*Regarding Denon AVR-X3400H Sold By Stereo Advantage on AmazonPrime*

10:07AM- Spoke to Brian at Denon Customer Service. He said that if a Dealer is Authorized, even if not listed under their Online Dealers, they are still Authorized even if selling online. Stereo Advantage is an Authorized Dealer and warranty covered whether purchased online or Store. Brian did caution that it may be a good idea to contact them to make sure they do sell on Amazon, to make sure it's not another company with the same name that isn't an Unauthorized Dealer. Per Brian, that would be a bigger legal mess anyway having the same name.

10:18AM. I called Stereo Advantage in Williamsville, NY and spoke with Ray. Very nice gentleman. He verified they do sell with Amazon and that is them. He said they are an authorized dealer and we'd have no issues with Warranty in that regard. He said that Amazon isn't like Ebay, in that Amazon is pretty good about making sure companies are legit before allowing them to sell. I understand that, but I have had one occurrence where I purchased something too good to be true price wise from Amazon Prime and got an email the item had been shipped and never showed up. After googling, I found out many had the same issues over the past several months and I called Amazon to investigate and they were removing them.

Looks like we are good


----------



## yamato007

*Yamaha RX V583 or V683*

Hi folks, I currently have Yamaha V475.. now I have been wanting to upgrade and been looking around online.
I am pretty much set to get Yamaha a receiver because I like them and they have been reliable to me so far.
Anyhow, I am no audiophile.. if it sounds good to me then it's good enough for me.
The V475 was given to me by my uncle about a year ago and been enjoying it since.
So now I have the case I am kinda torn if it's worth to get the V683 over V583.
I can get the v583 for about $360 or the v683 for $470 (in Canadian $ with taxes already) these are refurbs by the way.
I looked and compared them specwise and they pretty much identical.
I will be using this 50/50 for movies and music.
My current set up of speakers are the Yamaha NS 555, NS c444, yamaha Sub Sw315 and the two ns333 that I don't use because too heavy for ceiling surround sound speaker so I got a pair of ns e55 instead.. lol ( I actually got NS 555 5.1 set for a steal from a retired friendly neighbor where I used to live all for $140  )

So for the difference of $110 is it worth the upgrade to v683?
Will there be a big difference in sound with the 10w power difference? I will be mainly using for a 5.1 set up in my living room of 12x25 (dining included).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldcband

I saw at a best buy magnolia the Yamaha Rx-a770bl for 499.00.

"A" series is a higher end model than "V" series.

This is when clearance starts so be patient.


----------



## Stevetd

Does this deal and store on the Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3070 make sense/safe?

https://slickdeals.net/f/11659547-yamaha-aventage-rx-a3070-9-2-ch-av-receiver-1300-free-s-h?src=catpagev2


----------



## Knucklehead90

Adorama is a respected seller IMO. I've been buying photography gear from them for many years and never a problem. B&H Photo/Video is another honest seller.


----------



## AJCxZ0

AJCxZ0 said:


> Pioneer VSX-932 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver with Ultra HD Pass-through with HDCP 2.2 Flash sale price $279 with free shipping for three more days at NewEgg. 3Camels has not seen B071J6NBMP new under $299.
> 
> For more details see the product page.


Now the Pioneer VSX-932 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver with Ultra HD Pass-through with HDCP 2.2 is $279 with a $20 promotional gift card and free shipping until Mon 11 Jun 2018.

I've happy with mine so far, though there remain plenty of features I have yet to test.


----------



## GregF

*My Onkyo Rebate/Trade-in question. Help me decide please?*

Hi

I have the TX-NR807. I swore I'd never get another one after having it warranty repaired twice. Anyway, I qualify for their rebate/trade-in. I'm considering trading it in for the TX-RZ920. Should I do it? I think that unit sells for $1150 and I can get it for $699.

What I like:
Dolby Vision and all the other video upgrades
All the new apps
DTS hopefully works well now
Always nice to have better sound!
It will be faster and more connectable i'm sure.

What I don't need:
9.2. that's crazy lol but they don't offer a 7.2 with dolby vision


I am still on a 1080p Panny plasma with burnin! But I hope to get a 4K set between now and January.

Is this is a smart purchase or am I better off without it?

They also offer a $225 rebate check if I buy any qualifying Onkyo receiver.

Thanks for reading! I never purchase audio without consulting this community.


----------



## Kini62

GregF said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the TX-NR807. I swore I'd never get another one after having it warranty repaired twice. Anyway, I qualify for their rebate/trade-in. I'm considering trading it in for the TX-RZ920. Should I do it? I think that unit sells for $1150 and I can get it for $699.
> 
> What I like:
> Dolby Vision and all the other video upgrades
> All the new apps
> DTS hopefully works well now
> Always nice to have better sound!
> It will be faster and more connectable i'm sure.
> 
> What I don't need:
> 9.2. that's crazy lol but they don't offer a 7.2 with dolby vision
> 
> I am still on a 1080p Panny plasma with burnin! But I hope to get a 4K set between now and January.
> 
> Is this is a smart purchase or am I better off without it?
> 
> They also offer a $225 rebate check if I buy any qualifying Onkyo receiver.
> 
> Thanks for reading! I never purchase audio without consulting this community.


The 820 has DV.


----------



## afrogt

> 9.2. that's crazy lol but they don't offer a 7.2 with dolby vision


Many of the current Onkyo 7.2 receivers have Dolby Vision. Did they not offer you a current 7.2 model?


----------



## Shades228

Get it for $699 sell it and then get a non Onkyo.


----------



## Renron

Just picked a deal on Amazon Prime that I missed at first and have been watching for it's return.
Denon AVRX3400H for $599. There have been better deals I know, but I didn't want to miss the boat completely 

so I jumped on the deal. It was at $650 two days prior to $599. I'm happy with the price I paid. Today it's back up to $999.
Just have to check every day.
Ron


----------



## oldsteve

*Yamaha RX-A2070BL*

Newegg has the Yamaha RX-A2070BL on sale for $ 1079.00 shipped.


https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIADG567M2448?cm_mmc=EM


----------



## Farm

*TX-RZ810 $499 New*

https://www.woot.com/offers/onkyo-tx-rz810-7-2ch-a-v-receiver-6?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_tl

Woot has the 7.2 or 5.2.2 Onkyo TX-RZ810 for $499 shipped today only.
$100 less than the normal Amazon price.


----------



## Hossien Oveys

Farm said:


> https://www.woot.com/offers/onkyo-tx-rz810-7-2ch-a-v-receiver-6?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_tl
> 
> Woot has the 7.2 or 5.2.2 Onkyo TX-RZ810 for $499 shipped today only.
> $100 less than the normal Amazon price.


So i'm new to pretty much all sound equipment, but i'm wanting something that could do 7.2.2 at least in the future. Between the Onkyo 7.2 or the Denon AVRX3400H, how much of a difference is there, is it worth the $100 difference?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Hossien Oveys said:


> So i'm new to pretty much all sound equipment, but i'm wanting something that could do 7.2.2 at least in the future. Between the Onkyo 7.2 or the Denon AVRX3400H, how much of a difference is there, is it worth the $100 difference?


 Over the past 10 years Denon has been much more reliable than Onkyo. I used to love Onkyo products, and I still recommend their stereo gear, AVR/AVP's - not so much. I really like Yamaha but I would buy a Denon if the features and price were in line with what I'm looking for. Same thing for Marantz. For more info on Onkyo read this thread: 



http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...units-extending-warrranties-until-2018-a.html


From what I'm reading on these forums Onkyo has apparently got control of their quality problems. I'm a wait and see kind of guy. I'll give it 3-4 more years of good reviews before considering Onkyo again. I used to love Onkyo gear, after having 2 AVRs and 2 processors with similar problems, not so much these days. I do have a very nice Onkyo TX-8270 stereo receiver. It has HDMI, and works fine, so far...


----------



## Andy Mayfield

I was just about to pull the trigger and buy the Denon AVRX3400H.... Then I noticed that to use the zone 2 feature, you can only run 5.2 in your main room and you have to use the 2 rear channels for zone 2. Am I reading this right? Onkyo's have a set of outputs for zone 2 in addition to the 7.2 outputs.


----------



## _Jim_

Looks like Fry's has the Denon x4400h on in-store promo again for $898 ( 06/16 - 06/16 )


----------



## Knucklehead90

Andy Mayfield said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger and buy the Denon AVRX3400H.... Then I noticed that to use the zone 2 feature, you can only run 5.2 in your main room and you have to use the 2 rear channels for zone 2. Am I reading this right? Onkyo's have a set of outputs for zone 2 in addition to the 7.2 outputs.


If you have a zone2 you can use zone2 preamp jacks. If you don't have an amp laying around to use for that purpose just buy one of those cheapie Lepai t-amps, $30 or so. As long as you aren't driving big low impedance speakers in your zone2 setup a t-amp should work just fine. I've had a couple of those Lepai amps and they are surprisingly good if you understand the limitation, not a lot of power. If you drive the zone2 speakers with the 3400's onboard amp then you are stuck with the 5.2 limitation.


----------



## Canuck31

Not sure where else to post this. I'm looking to upgrade from my Yamaha v481 to potentially one of the Aventage models. Is it worth it to go for last years model at a potentially lower price or wait for this years model to come out and pay a bit more?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Canuck31 said:


> Not sure where else to post this. I'm looking to upgrade from my Yamaha v481 to potentially one of the Aventage models. Is it worth it to go for last years model at a potentially lower price or wait for this years model to come out and pay a bit more?



If last years's model you're interested in has the features you want then you can save some bucks buying a closeout model. I'm waiting for a good deal on a 2070 or 3070. Shouldn't be long before the new models crowd last year's models out. It's a good time to be in the market for a new AVR.


That 'deal' for the 2070 posted above from NewEgg has only one year of warranty. Nothing indicating the 2070 is new or refurbished.


----------



## Canuck31

Knucklehead90 said:


> If last years's model you're interested in has the features you want then you can save some bucks buying a closeout model. I'm waiting for a good deal on a 2070 or 3070. Shouldn't be long before the new models crowd last year's models out. It's a good time to be in the market for a new AVR.
> 
> 
> That 'deal' for the 2070 posted above from NewEgg has only one year of warranty. Nothing indicating the 2070 is new or refurbished.


Fair enough. Not sure I can mention prices here but the A770 seems to be a good deal. It's less right now than the new V685. My only concern is "future proofing". I know technology moves pretty fast nowadays but I'd like an AVR that can last at least 5 years if possible. Plus the bluetooth on last years model is only v2.1 +EDR but this years Yamaha AVRs all finally have BT v4.2. Is an Aventage series noticeably better than the V-series?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Canuck31 said:


> Fair enough. Not sure I can mention prices here but the A770 seems to be a good deal. It's less right now than the new V685. My only concern is "future proofing". I know technology moves pretty fast nowadays but I'd like an AVR that can last at least 5 years if possible. Plus the bluetooth on last years model is only v2.1 +EDR but this years Yamaha AVRs all finally have BT v4.2. Is an Aventage series noticeably better than the V-series?



This is one of the only sub-forums where you can mention prices. The other one would be the "Great Found Deals" under the News Forum. As for the Aventage vs V-series AVRs, the A870 and lower models all have corresponding V-series AVRs. The 1070, 2070 & 3070 have no equal in the V-series. I'm currently using a RX-V773 in my multi-channel setup, it is exactly the same as the Yamaha A830, but came with a 2 year warranty vs the 3 year Aventage warranty. 



If you are going to buy something that will not be outdated in 5 years, well, let me know what that is, I might buy one too! Future proofing is impossible unless you're buying amplifiers. They don't change. If every customer only bought AVRs every 5 years the manufacturers might go broke! We are a throw-away society.


----------



## vett93

*timing to get Sony STR-ZA1100ES*

I have narrowed down my choice for a new AVR to Sony STR-ZA1100ES because I think it can better integrate with our new Sony TV and Sony Blu-ray player. The number one requirement for this new AVR is easy to use for my wife. I have an old separate system with B&K Reference 50 S2 and a 7X200W power amp that has been disconnected from the TV mainly due to the difficulty for my wife to operate. 

When is a good time to buy it? Will Sony announce a new model and discount the price for ZA1100ES soon?

I know there is a cheaper one, DN1080. But the ZA1100ES has a better CEC design that fits our needs.


----------



## Canuck31

Knucklehead90 said:


> This is one of the only sub-forums where you can mention prices. The other one would be the "Great Found Deals" under the News Forum. As for the Aventage vs V-series AVRs, the A870 and lower models all have corresponding V-series AVRs. The 1070, 2070 & 3070 have no equal in the V-series. I'm currently using a RX-V773 in my multi-channel setup, it is exactly the same as the Yamaha A830, but came with a 2 year warranty vs the 3 year Aventage warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to buy something that will not be outdated in 5 years, well, let me know what that is, I might buy one too! Future proofing is impossible unless you're buying amplifiers. They don't change. If every customer only bought AVRs every 5 years the manufacturers might go broke! We are a throw-away society.


Yes sadly we are a throw away society. It's no wonder our landfills are overflowing. In any event I'm not someone who can afford a new home theatre every couple years. I think I just feel that my current AVR the Yamaha V481 was released in the "transition year" as 4K HDR was just becoming mainstream. So I'm looking for something that can support all the latest standards (HDR10, DV, HLG). I don't mind getting another V-series if it saves me some money but I hear the Aventage line is very good. Not sure what the V-series equivalent of the A770 would be. Seems that would be the V683 (or this years V685). The both seems to put out the same power and have the same I/O on the back. The A770 at my local shop is $699 CAD right now but I also saw it on the Accessories for Less website for $399 refurb which I assume is the USD price.


----------



## Canuck31

Also just noticed the Sony DN1080 is back on sale for $599 CAD at Best Buy. I've been curious about this receiver for a long time as it has gotten surprisingly great reviews. Would anyone choose this over other brands?


----------



## jdhelaman

I think I goofed by asking my questions about the Yamaha pricing policy for new Yamaha Aventage RX-A30X0 AVR's. I noticed that Yamaha prices new Aventage RX-A30X0 AVR's with a MSRP of $2,199.99. At some point, the cross through that MSRP and then enter their "discounted" price as $1,999.99. I, for one, don't know Yamaha's pricing patterns, but I did email Yamaha's to see what their timing is on discounting the MSRP from $,2,199.99 to $1,999.99, which is a $200 price break. Once I notice the change in their pricing, I have contacted Yamaha to find out their standard for pricing. I found that they do NOT do any dealing. In order to make room for the new AVR's, Yamaha will sell their "old" models to their authorized dealers at a significant price break, and list their discounted MSRP of $1,999.99 for their new A30X0. Anyway, that is the way that I see it. The do have procedures for authorized representatives that "mandate" their parameters in selling prior year new AVR's. The authorized representatives can sell their prior year new models for any price they choose, however, it is controlled by the price of the units they buy them from Yamaha. I don't know how ya'll set your prices, but if the AR buys a prior year AVR for $1,499.99, they can't afford to sell it for that price and then stay in business. I usually buy my Yamaha Aventage AVR from the Yamaha or Best Buy. That way, there are no controls of the Yamaha Warranty. Shipping costs are non-existent, and repair or service restores the AVR to Factory Standards. 

Oh well! At 70, my cataracts block my vision, I have a 40% hearing loss and my time on earth is questionable. Maybe a crystal radio will entertain me. Thank all of you for your input and love for our expensive toys.

By best to you all!


----------



## scubaste

Can anyone who has followed Amp pricing over the years give me some estimation of when the 2017 models will start seeing big discounts? I'm particularly interested in the yamaha rx-a3070 and rx-a2070. Thanks.


----------



## Knucklehead90

scubaste said:


> Can anyone who has followed Amp pricing over the years give me some estimation of when the 2017 models will start seeing big discounts? I'm particularly interested in the yamaha rx-a3070 and rx-a2070. Thanks.



The 2070 is already being discounted, and I've seen a few websites that list the 3070 for $1399. How far the prices drop will be determined by how many unsold units are on hand. Price reductions are just getting under way, give it time if you can. Prices will drop even more.


----------



## scubaste

Knucklehead90 said:


> The 2070 is already being discounted, and I've seen a few websites that list the 3070 for $1399. How far the prices drop will be determined by how many unsold units are on hand. The 2070 at $1100 would make it hard for me not to buy. A Denon 6300/6400 around the same price would be good. I'd be interested in either one in the $1100 price range.


I noticed some of these deals and they are definitely tempting. I just don't want to jump too soon and overpay. Perhaps some July 4th sales are on the horizon?


----------



## SalamiOG

scubaste said:


> Can anyone who has followed Amp pricing over the years give me some estimation of when the 2017 models will start seeing big discounts? I'm particularly interested in the yamaha rx-a3070 and rx-a2070. Thanks.



Both have already seen large discounts since December. The 2070 has been as low as $1078 and the 3070 has been down to $1299. 



I purchased my 2070 for $1118 from Crutchfield a few weeks ago based on a price match for Amazon.


----------



## dhruv

Are there any 9 or 11 channel AVRs I can buy in the US that will support 240v (aka EU/APAC power)? I am travelling to the US from Australia shortly and wanting to upgrade from my 7 channel receiver, but uncertain what will work back home.


----------



## word302

Onkyo TX-RZ820 currently $599 at Amazon.


----------



## Knucklehead90

word302 said:


> Onkyo TX-RZ820 currently $599 at Amazon.



I'm seeing $499 for that one. 



Onkyo TX-RZ820


----------



## word302

Knucklehead90 said:


> I'm seeing $499 for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-RZ820


Looks like that is the 720.


----------



## Knucklehead90

word302 said:


> Looks like that is the 720.



Yes it is! My bad.


----------



## word302

Knucklehead90 said:


> Yes it is! My bad.


No worries. Thought I lost out on $100.


----------



## brushrop03

Hi guys 

Trying to decided between two AVRs for driving my 5.1 (eventually 5.1.2) setup. I'm using Sony Core Series bookshelf speakers and i'm 100% movies/tv. Don't care too much about music.

Denon AVRX2400H - $550
Pioneer VSX-LX302 - $400

They are about the same power wise but anything else I'm not so sure about. I believe the Denon uses MultiEQ XT whereas Pioneer uses their entry level MCACC.

Help. Me.


----------



## shyyour

dhruv said:


> Are there any 9 or 11 channel AVRs I can buy in the US that will support 240v (aka EU/APAC power)? I am travelling to the US from Australia shortly and wanting to upgrade from my 7 channel receiver, but uncertain what will work back home.


you'll either have to:
1. Buy from a non authorized seller that has converted the voltage and would be very expensive or 
2. You buy the 120v version and get a *step-down transformer * when you get back home (which is what i do). US prices + a step-down transformer is always cheaper than buying locally or from a 220v country.


----------



## PlanetAVS

brushrop03 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Trying to decided between two AVRs for driving my 5.1 (eventually 5.1.2) setup. I'm using Sony Core Series bookshelf speakers and i'm 100% movies/tv. Don't care too much about music.
> 
> Denon AVRX2400H - $550
> Pioneer VSX-LX302 - $400
> 
> They are about the same power wise but anything else I'm not so sure about. I believe the Denon uses MultiEQ XT whereas Pioneer uses their entry level MCACC.
> 
> Help. Me.


If you have access to Fry's, the 2400H is on sale fairly regularly via their promo codes for about $400. Very happy with mine.


----------



## rhawke

This is my first time buying a receiver. I am eyeing the Yamaha A770 and was hoping it would drop in price since the 2018 model is out. But it is not moving, most sites sell it for the same price as the new A780. Do they not clear out old models when they launch newer versions or am I just too impatient?


----------



## Madmax67

rhawke said:


> This is my first time buying a receiver. I am eyeing the Yamaha A770 and was hoping it would drop in price since the 2018 model is out. But it is not moving, most sites sell it for the same price as the new A780. Do they not clear out old models when they launch newer versions or am I just too impatient?


They do but it depends on the amount of stock they have for the previous model. Call or email/chat some authorized dealers requesting a price quote.


----------



## rhawke

Madmax67 said:


> They do but it depends on the amount of stock they have for the previous model. Call or email/chat some authorized dealers requesting a price quote.


Do you mean dealers on this forum or just in general? Do you suggest I would get different prices by calling compared to looking at websites? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmax67

rhawke said:


> Do you mean dealers on this forum or just in general? Do you suggest I would get different prices by calling compared to looking at websites?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Authorized dealers in general. There are some specific to this site as well. This is what I'm saying (from 2 decades of pounding a concrete car lot 6 days a week moving metal for a living.) You'll get nothing but what is given to everyone unless you actively seek something different. Get the list of dealers. Find out the most recently advertised price point. Establish your price point for that model with a mental commitment to yourself to seal the deal if available and start making contact. We had a saying in our retail sales meetings every Saturday morning. " No one is going to hand you your commission. You have to work for it." This is just that same recommendation but aimed at the other side of the sales desk. The other option is to just make your Slickdeals/CamelCamelCamel tags and keep an eye on your email inbox.


----------



## jdhelaman

Madmax67 said:


> Authorized dealers in general. There are some specific to this site as well. This is what I'm saying (from 2 decades of pounding a concrete car lot 6 days a week moving metal for a living.) You'll get nothing but what is given to everyone unless you actively seek something different. Get the list of dealers. Find out the most recently advertised price point. Establish your price point for that model with a mental commitment to yourself to seal the deal if available and start making contact. We had a saying in our retail sales meetings every Saturday morning. " No one is going to hand you your commission. You have to work for it." This is just that same recommendation but aimed at the other side of the sales desk. The other option is to just make your Slickdeals/CamelCamelCamel tags and keep an eye on your email inbox.


I recently, like last week, got a list of authorized dealers from Yamaha Tech Support. I was given great advice. He told me to decide how much I was willing to pay for a unit and contact several authorized dealers from their list. I sent out several emails, giving them the price I was willing to pay. I had several that accepted my offer of $1,500. Some had free shipping, others with a price about $10 for FEDEX Ground. I did get an interesting offer. I was told that they had gotten several new units and several Yamaha Factory Refurbished units. He said he would sell it to me for $1,199 plus $10 shipping. I asked him how long would they offer stay open and he said that it would stay open until it was sold. I contacted my friend from Yamaha Tech Support (I have contacted him about 10 times or more). He asked who it was and I told him. He told me they were one of the best to deal with and he couldn't recommend anyone or any price, but He thought it was good deal. I contacted the dealer and snapped it up. That was Tuesday. I was listening to it last night. Just check around for prices. It's your money. I currently have 5 Yamaha AV units. I've been listening to them for many years. I have a Optoma UHD60 that will be setup with the RX-A3070 and RX-V1400, the oppo BDP-93, Samsung M8500, an older Yamaha automatic turntable, and Dish's UHD Satellite receiver in my theater in our home in the country. I had to step it down a little in hour home in town. I have the Optoma HD26 (with 3D), the RX-A3050 with the RX-V663, Samsung K8500, the Dish Satellite receiver. I bought a Polk Audio 5.1 connected with 2 other Polk Audio desktop speakers for a 5.1.2. My children (we have 3) come to visit us with their children (not at the same time). They stay in our home in the city, 2 blocks from the park, and have a ball. (I have 11 grandchildren.) They play in the park during the day and we go out on the town with their parents. I never knew how much fun grandchildren are.
Oh yeah! I forgot to tell you, a Yamaha Factory Refurbished unit has the same warranty as a new one, except they are only for 18 months. They will offer a 2 year, 3 year, or 5 year. I very seldom buy one, because if something goes wrong, it usually will be in the first year or so. (Words are cheap.) Good luck.


----------



## Madmax67

jdhelaman said:


> I recently, like last week, got a list of authorized dealers from Yamaha Tech Support. I was given great advice. He told me to decide how much I was willing to pay for a unit and contact several authorized dealers from their list. I sent out several emails, giving them the price I was willing to pay. I had several that accepted my offer of $1,500. Some had free shipping, others with a price about $10 for FEDEX Ground. I did get an interesting offer. I was told that they had gotten several new units and several Yamaha Factory Refurbished units. He said he would sell it to me for $1,199 plus $10 shipping. I asked him how long would they offer stay open and he said that it would stay open until it was sold. I contacted my friend from Yamaha Tech Support (I have contacted him about 10 times or more). He asked who it was and I told him. He told me they were one of the best to deal with and he couldn't recommend anyone or any price, but He thought it was good deal. I contacted the dealer and snapped it up. That was Tuesday. I was listening to it last night. Just check around for prices. It's your money. I currently have 5 Yamaha AV units. I've been listening to them for many years. I have a Optoma UHD60 that will be setup with the RX-A3070 and RX-V1400, the oppo BDP-93, Samsung M8500, an older Yamaha automatic turntable, and Dish's UHD Satellite receiver in my theater in our home in the country. I had to step it down a little in hour home in town. I have the Optoma HD26 (with 3D), the RX-A3050 with the RX-V663, Samsung K8500, the Dish Satellite receiver. I bought a Polk Audio 5.1 connected with 2 other Polk Audio desktop speakers for a 5.1.2. My children (we have 3) come to visit us with their children (not at the same time). They stay in our home in the city, 2 blocks from the park, and have a ball. (I have 11 grandchildren.) They play in the park during the day and we go out on the town with their parents. I never knew how much fun grandchildren are.
> Oh yeah! I forgot to tell you, a Yamaha Factory Refurbished unit has the same warranty as a new one, except they are only for 18 months. They will offer a 2 year, 3 year, or 5 year. I very seldom buy one, because if something goes wrong, it usually will be in the first year or so. (Words are cheap.) Good luck.


Lots of great gear and great advice. 11 grandchildren sounds like some kind of record to me !


----------



## rhawke

jdhelaman said:


> I recently, like last week, got a list of authorized dealers from Yamaha Tech Support. I was given great advice. He told me to decide how much I was willing to pay for a unit and contact several authorized dealers from their list. I sent out several emails, giving them the price I was willing to pay. I had several that accepted my offer of $1,500. Some had free shipping, others with a price about $10 for FEDEX Ground. I did get an interesting offer. I was told that they had gotten several new units and several Yamaha Factory Refurbished units. He said he would sell it to me for $1,199 plus $10 shipping. I asked him how long would they offer stay open and he said that it would stay open until it was sold. I contacted my friend from Yamaha Tech Support (I have contacted him about 10 times or more). He asked who it was and I told him. He told me they were one of the best to deal with and he couldn't recommend anyone or any price, but He thought it was good deal. I contacted the dealer and snapped it up. That was Tuesday. I was listening to it last night. Just check around for prices. It's your money. I currently have 5 Yamaha AV units. I've been listening to them for many years. I have a Optoma UHD60 that will be setup with the RX-A3070 and RX-V1400, the oppo BDP-93, Samsung M8500, an older Yamaha automatic turntable, and Dish's UHD Satellite receiver in my theater in our home in the country. I had to step it down a little in hour home in town. I have the Optoma HD26 (with 3D), the RX-A3050 with the RX-V663, Samsung K8500, the Dish Satellite receiver. I bought a Polk Audio 5.1 connected with 2 other Polk Audio desktop speakers for a 5.1.2. My children (we have 3) come to visit us with their children (not at the same time). They stay in our home in the city, 2 blocks from the park, and have a ball. (I have 11 grandchildren.) They play in the park during the day and we go out on the town with their parents. I never knew how much fun grandchildren are.
> Oh yeah! I forgot to tell you, a Yamaha Factory Refurbished unit has the same warranty as a new one, except they are only for 18 months. They will offer a 2 year, 3 year, or 5 year. I very seldom buy one, because if something goes wrong, it usually will be in the first year or so. (Words are cheap.) Good luck.


Did you contact dealers with online shops or dealers that don't have prices posted online?

Also if they were online Shops, was the price much better than what they advertised online? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleNixon

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/2987148-ebay-15-off-25-a.html


15% of everything on eBay today w/code: PERFECTDAY. Don't know if eBay's the best place to get a receiver, though. Still not finding much decent and inexpensive with preouts.


----------



## Blatzz

Fry's Electronics appears to have the Yamaha A870 + a MusicCast WX-010 Speaker for $579 ($20 cheaper than a couple weeks back) on their weekly promo deals.


----------



## scubaste

Madmax67 said:


> Lots of great gear and great advice. 11 grandchildren sounds like some kind of record to me !


I am one of 20 something grandchildren. My mom was 1 of 9 kids. Catholics!


----------



## oldcband

Fry's one day sale and you need promo code.

Denon 4400 (898.00) and Klipsch sw112 (399.00).

Looks like in store only. Call to verify.


----------



## fljoe

oldcband said:


> Fry's one day sale and you need promo code.
> 
> Denon 4400 (898.00) and Klipsch sw112 (399.00).
> 
> Looks like in store only. Call to verify.


Thanks for posting this. I am visiting family in ATL and was able to pick up one in-store with today's promo code from the email they send out. Thanks!


----------



## bubbrik

PM me if you are looking for today’s FRY’s promo code...I’m not going to use mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xgatt

jdhelaman said:


> Madmax67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorized dealers in general. There are some specific to this site as well. This is what I'm saying (from 2 decades of pounding a concrete car lot 6 days a week moving metal for a living.) You'll get nothing but what is given to everyone unless you actively seek something different. Get the list of dealers. Find out the most recently advertised price point. Establish your price point for that model with a mental commitment to yourself to seal the deal if available and start making contact. We had a saying in our retail sales meetings every Saturday morning. " No one is going to hand you your commission. You have to work for it." This is just that same recommendation but aimed at the other side of the sales desk. The other option is to just make your Slickdeals/CamelCamelCamel tags and keep an eye on your email inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently, like last week, got a list of authorized dealers from Yamaha Tech Support. I was given great advice. He told me to decide how much I was willing to pay for a unit and contact several authorized dealers from their list. I sent out several emails, giving them the price I was willing to pay. I had several that accepted my offer of $1,500. Some had free shipping, others with a price about $10 for FEDEX Ground. I did get an interesting offer. I was told that they had gotten several new units and several Yamaha Factory Refurbished units. He said he would sell it to me for $1,199 plus $10 shipping. I asked him how long would they offer stay open and he said that it would stay open until it was sold. I contacted my friend from Yamaha Tech Support (I have contacted him about 10 times or more). He asked who it was and I told him. He told me they were one of the best to deal with and he couldn't recommend anyone or any price, but He thought it was good deal. I contacted the dealer and snapped it up. That was Tuesday. I was listening to it last night. Just check around for prices. It's your money. I currently have 5 Yamaha AV units. I've been listening to them for many years. I have a Optoma UHD60 that will be setup with the RX-A3070 and RX-V1400, the oppo BDP-93, Samsung M8500, an older Yamaha automatic turntable, and Dish's UHD Satellite receiver in my theater in our home in the country. I had to step it down a little in hour home in town. I have the Optoma HD26 (with 3D), the RX-A3050 with the RX-V663, Samsung K8500, the Dish Satellite receiver. I bought a Polk Audio 5.1 connected with 2 other Polk Audio desktop speakers for a 5.1.2. My children (we have 3) come to visit us with their children (not at the same time). They stay in our home in the city, 2 blocks from the park, and have a ball. (I have 11 grandchildren.) They play in the park during the day and we go out on the town with their parents. I never knew how much fun grandchildren are.
> Oh yeah! I forgot to tell you, a Yamaha Factory Refurbished unit has the same warranty as a new one, except they are only for 18 months. They will offer a 2 year, 3 year, or 5 year. I very seldom buy one, because if something goes wrong, it usually will be in the first year or so. (Words are cheap.) Good luck.
Click to expand...

This is great advice, and I intend to try this out next week. Did you mainly communicate with Yamaha over the phone, chat, or email? Thanks!


----------



## Xgatt

Just wanted to update here that Adorama still has the $999 price on the RX-A2070 (with summertime code) for a few more units. It won't work online, but they are happy to honor it over the phone.


----------



## Knucklehead90

Xgatt said:


> Just wanted to update here that Adorama still has the $999 price on the RX-A2070 (with summertime code) for a few more units. It won't work online, but they are happy to honor it over the phone.



I bought a Yamaha A2070 last night from Adorama. For anyone hesitating because they haven't heard of them before - they are very trustworthy IMO. I've been buying camera gear from them (and B&H PhotoVideo) and they are both solid stores to buy from. I paid $1699 for the 2070, a combo deal that had a pair of Polk LSiM 705s coming along for the ride. Someone is going to get a good deal on them.


----------



## Xgatt

Knucklehead90 said:


> I bought a Yamaha A2070 last night from Adorama. For anyone hesitating because they haven't heard of them before - they are very trustworthy IMO. I've been buying camera gear from them (and B&H PhotoVideo) and they are both solid stores to buy from. I paid $1699 for the 2070, a combo deal that had a pair of Polk LSiM 705s coming along for the ride. Someone is going to get a good deal on them.



Yeah Adorama and B&H are both suberb. I saw the deal you mentioned and was considering it, but I have my eyes set on another pair of speakers already. So just the receiver is a good enough deal for me, with full 3 year warranty. No tax and free shipping outside of NY too!


EDIT: Also, Adorama is indeed an authorized retailer. Their brick and mortar store is in Zip code 10011, and you will find them listed on Yamaha's website if you search in that zip code.


----------



## jsc79

That 2070/Polk deal is smoking! I’m curious how easy those would sell as I don’t need speakers, but need a new avr.


----------



## Knucklehead90

jsc79 said:


> That 2070/Polk deal is smoking! I’m curious how easy those would sell as I don’t need speakers, but need a new avr.


 I'll be able to answer that question for you, but it might take a bit of time. I bought that combo. If I don't sell them for a good price I think I have my next two channel only back room. The Polks and the Yamaha A-S1000 integrated. Might be a marriage made in heaven - who knows? I read a lot of reviews while I was quickly mulling over that deal, they seem to be a very solid speaker, and they play lower than my Song Towers. What I really like about the Song Towers is how balanced they are as you increase or decrease the volume. No detail ls lost. Speakers that need lots of power to 'open up' are in reality not real balanced. When you hear someone say that phrase you know what they are really saying. 



I usually play movies at -70db which is 15db below reference. Similar volumes for music. 



If those Polks are in my possession for very long I'll probably open the boxes and put them in the song tower's places. I sure hope they aren't better...


----------



## DaleNixon

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1416402-REG/denon_avrx1400h_7_2_network_av.html

Denon 7.2-Channel AVR-X1400H for $299. 4K Ultra HD A/V Home Theater Receiver
Audyssey MultEQ XT / Atmos / 80watts per channel.

Shipping is free / B&H Photo Video


----------



## rhawke

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I had been hoping for a good receiver deal, passing on some deals in the past weeks hoping for something better to come along, but did not find anything today. The x1400h I had been eyeing for a month, so thank you one more time for posting this here!!! I already ordered mine. 



DaleNixon said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1416402-REG/denon_avrx1400h_7_2_network_av.html
> 
> Denon 7.2-Channel AVR-X1400H for $299. 4K Ultra HD A/V Home Theater Receiver
> Audyssey MultEQ XT / Atmos / 80watts per channel.
> 
> Shipping is free / B&H Photo Video


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleNixon

rhawke said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I had been hoping for a good receiver deal, passing on some deals in the past weeks hoping for something better to come along, but did not find anything today. The x1400h I had been eyeing for a month, so thank you one more time for posting this here!!! I already ordered mine.



No problem. It's hard to find any AVR with all these features at this price, let alone a Denon.


----------



## abinav555

any suggestions and deals on a good one channel amp that ships internationally. I have a speaker in the restroom that needs an audio receiver with bluetooth and airplay.


----------



## tingham

Newegg has the Denon AVR-X3400H on sale for $549 after $50 Newegg giftcard.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX5YN3934&Tpk=9SIA3JX5YN3934


----------



## DaleNixon

tingham said:


> Newegg has the Denon AVR-X3400H on sale for $549 after $50 Newegg giftcard.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX5YN3934&Tpk=9SIA3JX5YN3934


 About to post this as well. Yamaha Adventage RX-A3070 is $1300 after code: INSPIRE18 during checkout at Adorama.

https://www.adorama.com/yarxa3070bl.html?sdtid=11706751&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## Superfluous

The Denon X3400H seems to be sold around $600 at some places online around the web in anticipation of the 3500 coming out.

A. Will the prices get better than this?
B. Can/should I wait to buy if my house won't be ready until October/November or buy it now at $600?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Superfluous said:


> The Denon X3400H seems to be sold around $600 at some places online around the web in anticipation of the 3500 coming out.
> 
> A. Will the prices get better than this?
> B. Can/should I wait to buy if my house won't be ready until October/November or buy it now at $600?


 I finally got a Yamaha 2070 for a decent price. The 3070 was also on the radar but never came down to my buy-it price, $1200. Not much difference between the two to justify paying more for the 3070. I set a price - stuck to and bought it when the price was right for me. 

As far as waiting goes, that is up to you, but why? The 3400 might be gone before your house is ready. The 3400 currently sells for $649 refurbished and only one year of warranty from accessories4less. For around that price I'd buy new over refurbished.

I've watched this yearly cycle for the past 20 years. The best prices are usually just prior to the newer model, or right as it's being introed. Try finding a brand new Yamaha 2060, they are out there, no shortage, but the prices tend to be just below the newer model prices. I would have paid $900 for a new 2060. The 2070 is going to be less than the asking price for the 2060, but until I sell a pair of Polk speakers I won't know how good the deal was.


----------



## drh3b

Superfluous said:


> The Denon X3400H seems to be sold around $600 at some places online around the web in anticipation of the 3500 coming out.
> 
> A. Will the prices get better than this?
> B. Can/should I wait to buy if my house won't be ready until October/November or buy it now at $600?


I doubt it will get much, if any better from an authorized dealer. The Newegg link a couple of posts ago is for Electronics Expo, who are authorized. Denon won't honor the warranty from a non authorized dealer.
Going by past years, it should still be available October/November, but I wouldn't count on it, I would get it in the next month or so to make sure.


----------



## Superfluous

drh3b said:


> I doubt it will get much, if any better from an authorized dealer. The Newegg link a couple of posts ago is for Electronics Expo, who are authorized. Denon won't honor the warranty from a non authorized dealer.
> Going by past years, it should still be available October/November, but I wouldn't count on it, I would get it in the next month or so to make sure.


Do you think the Newegg link through ElectronicsExpo is "new" or refurbished? It says new, but that price on EE is for refurbished.


----------



## Knucklehead90

Superfluous said:


> Do you think the Newegg link through ElectronicsExpo is "new" or refurbished? It says new, but that price on EE is for refurbished.



I saw a Yamaha 2070 for sale for $1079 on the NewEgg site about two weeks ago. I emailed NewEgg for clarification since there was only one year of warranty listed. I was told that they had forwarded my question to the vendor and they would get back to me. I never heard anything from the vendor. I looked that page up one side and down the other. No mention of the 2070 being new or refurbished. So I didn't buy it. I let NewEgg know that the vendor didn't get back to me - and also complained that the description was flaky at best. If that 2070 were brand new from an authorized dealer it would have had the 3 year factory warranty info right up front where you can't miss it. Looks like NewEgg is going down the same path with vendors as Amazon has. They don't care what is being sold, they just want their commission money.


FWIW there is a 'Great Found Deals' sub-forum, it lists AVRs and everything else where forum members can post great deals - and prices. I check it regularly.


----------



## jdhelaman

I don't know if any of you that are interested in Yahama AVRs, but I wanted to update my AVR to the 3070. I looked and looked until I found one. It was advertised as Factory Refurbished, so I called them and asked about the product. It had been advertised for about $1,400 which was not what I wanted to spend. I did a lot of research. I found out that the vendor was a Yamaha Authorized Vendor and that the product was Factory Refurbished. The only difference is that the warranty is only for 18 months, but I was told by Yamaha that they really look over their units before they send them out again. After about a month of research, I decided that I would take a chance, so I called up the vendor and found that the 3070 was being sold for $1,299 plus


----------



## jdhelaman

Sorry, some button got pushed. Anyway, I ended up paying $1,208.99 shipped which I got in 3 days. I opened it up and it looked just like a new one. Not one scratch. I'm in the process of putting it thru the paces, but I really like it so far. By the way, the vendor was accessories4less. Good luck.


----------



## kenny_stultz

Marantz SR6012 is going for $899.99 ($600 discount) at Crutchfield. Just ordered mine.


----------



## Ladeback

kenny_stultz said:


> Marantz SR6012 is going for $899.99 ($600 discount) at Crutchfield. Just ordered mine.


MAN, I just bought a Yamaha RX-V483 for $297 for my living room and a 10" sub to finish out my 5.1 system for it with birthday money from my mom and in-laws. I could have gotten this for my theater room and moved my old Integra DHC-60.5 and 5 channel up to the living room. Although the money was mostly to go to help finish a bathroom in the basement and I guess I will stay with that plan.

Enjoy the 6012, that's a great price.


----------



## chucky7

Marantz SR6012 is $899.99 on Amazon.com as well. Just pick a 3rd party vendor...


----------



## Knucklehead90

chucky7 said:


> Marantz SR6012 is $899.99 on Amazon.com as well. Just pick a 3rd party vendor...



I've seen that price a few times on Amazon and elsewhere. Good price for a solid receiver. 



I got my brand new Yamaha RX-A2070 set up and running earlier today. In a word: Awesome!


Yamaha: They simply work! IMO.


----------



## litster

https://frys.com/product/9419261

Denon AVR-X4400H 9.2 AV receiver $898 + tax at Fry's. In store only. Promo code required. One day sale only.


----------



## nocoyeti

litster said:


> https://frys.com/product/9419261
> 
> Denon AVR-X4400H 9.2 AV receiver $898 + tax at Fry's. In store only. Promo code required. One day sale only.




I receive all the emails from Frys and I do not see that one. Where is that deal listed?

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## litster

dancolt said:


> I receive all the emails from Frys and I do not see that one. Where is that deal listed?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dan


In this morning's Fry's email:

*To:*Fry's Deals of the Day 
*Subject:* oak up Summer Savings! $699 LG 65-inch 4K HDR Smart LED TV with AI ThinQ | $50 OFF Portable AC - 12,000 BTU | FREE AVG Ultimate 2018

Click the* Shop Daily PromoCodes* right at the very top of the mail. That will bring you to:
https://images.frys.com/art/email/071318_fri147ghj/fri_web.html?promocode=269107#set10

Scroll down a little you will see "*Trusted Name Brand 9.2-Channel AV Receiver*" for $898 and "*With Friday's 7.13 Promo Code". It says "1-Day Only".


----------



## jsc79

I wish I had a frys nearby. 

Does bestbuy and crutchfield generally drop their prices like this at some point as well?


----------



## drh3b

jsc79 said:


> I wish I had a frys nearby.
> 
> Does bestbuy and crutchfield generally drop their prices like this at some point as well?


The x4400h should go on clearance about the end of August for about $799 at authorized dealers to make room for the x4500h. At least, that's what they've done in the past. It's how I got my x4300h last year.
Crutchfield will definitely have the clearance price. I don't think Bestbuy did, but they do have the price match, so they would honor it.


----------



## itslarryg

*Onkyo TX-NR777 Open Box Good Idea?*

I know Onkyo has quality concerns, but the local BB has an open box missing the remote for $175. It has been there for a while and is already marked down $50 from the first time I saw it. 

Questions: Is there some significant downside to this receiver I am not thinking of? How well does the Harmony remote handle Onkyo receivers? I have never really liked the harmony stuff, but that was 10 years ago. 

Also, I have 4 ohm ML speakers, guessing this would be fine.


----------



## dkfan9

On the bright side of a BB open box receiver, usually these are just left unpowered outside the Magnolia area, so should have little wear and tear minus some dust. Can't offer any insight into this specific model, but Harmony's handle my Denon and Sony receivers fine, I see no reason you would have an issue with Harmony on Onkyo. Is it also missing the calibration mic? If so, you will have to level match using an SPL meter, other calibration mic, or by ear, and set distances by measuring manually (measuring distance manually is little issue for speakers, more of an issue for subs, but receivers get optimal sub distance wrong sometimes anyway).


----------



## nocoyeti

litster said:


> In this morning's Fry's email:
> 
> 
> 
> *To:*Fry's Deals of the Day
> 
> *Subject:* oak up Summer Savings! $699 LG 65-inch 4K HDR Smart LED TV with AI ThinQ | $50 OFF Portable AC - 12,000 BTU | FREE AVG Ultimate 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Click the* Shop Daily PromoCodes* right at the very top of the mail. That will bring you to:
> 
> https://images.frys.com/art/email/071318_fri147ghj/fri_web.html?promocode=269107#set10
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down a little you will see "*Trusted Name Brand 9.2-Channel AV Receiver*" for $898 and "*With Friday's 7.13 Promo Code". It says "1-Day Only".




Thank you!


----------



## kenny_stultz

jsc79 said:


> I wish I had a frys nearby.
> 
> Does bestbuy and crutchfield generally drop their prices like this at some point as well?


I got my SR6012 for $899 from Crutchfield. I almost went to Best Buy to see if they would match it so I could get it that day, but Crutchfield offered me one day free shipping (since I live in Virginia) and that seemed too good to pass up.


----------



## jsc79

kenny_stultz said:


> I got my SR6012 for $899 from Crutchfield. I almost went to Best Buy to see if they would match it so I could get it that day, but Crutchfield offered me one day free shipping (since I live in Virginia) and that seemed too good to pass up.


I am trying to decide on pulling the trigger on that Marantz 6012 or waiting for the Denon 4400 to drop.


----------



## Knucklehead90

jsc79 said:


> I am trying to decide on pulling the trigger on that Marantz 6012 or waiting for the Denon 4400 to drop.


 Better decide soon. FWIW they are one and the same AVR. Buy based on price since there are no other differences. 



FWIW the Marantz has that little porthole. I experienced that for about 2 months before selling a 5009 Marantz. That little port hole puts off a lot of people, including me.


----------



## drh3b

For anyone who cares, the Denon x3400h is now on clearance for $599.99 at authorized dealers.
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3400/Denon-AVR-X3400H-IN-Command.html 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072Z9ZGS...mp-feature-pcomp-wm-4-wm-1&ref=aa_pcomp_aapi1

When buying from Amazon, double check to make sure the seller is authorized, not all are.

https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch

If you want a full 7.1.4 Atmos setup, you need to wait until next month when the x4400h should go on clearance.


----------



## nocoyeti

drh3b said:


> For anyone who cares, the Denon x3400h is now on clearance for $599.99 at authorized dealers.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3400/Denon-AVR-X3400H-IN-Command.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072Z9ZGS...mp-feature-pcomp-wm-4-wm-1&ref=aa_pcomp_aapi1
> 
> 
> 
> When buying from Amazon, double check to make sure the seller is authorized, not all are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a full 7.1.4 Atmos setup, you need to wait until next month when the x4400h should go on clearance.




Thanks for the heads-up.

I am waiting for the 4400.

Dan


----------



## DaleNixon

https://www.frys.com/product/9567042?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Yamaha Aventage RX-A780BL 7.2-Channel AV Receiver with MusicCast

95 watts/channel w/ Atmos (Has front speaker pre-outs and phono input.)

$448/free shipping, but backordered. Regular price $649.99. I placed my order with my own promo code, but a Slickdeals user mentioned "2288" was a universal code, YMMV.

This is a new model. I needed preouts for 2-channel listening and this is the lowest price for that option for any manufacturer, new, that I could find.


Edit: Estimated to ship *July 23, 2018*


----------



## jtamburino

DaleNixon said:


> About to post this as well. Yamaha Adventage RX-A3070 is $1300 after code: INSPIRE18 during checkout at Adorama.
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/yarxa3070bl.html?sdtid=11706751&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


I don't see where you can put in the INSPIRE18 code during checkout, what am I missing??

Thanks~


----------



## jtamburino

jtamburino said:


> I don't see where you can put in the INSPIRE18 code during checkout, what am I missing??
> 
> Thanks~


Looks like I missed it.


----------



## drh3b

jtamburino said:


> I don't see where you can put in the INSPIRE18 code during checkout, what am I missing??
> 
> Thanks~


If you are not stuck on Yamaha, the Denon x4400h should be going on clearance for about $800 ($1600 MSRP) at authorized dealers in late August.


----------



## DaleNixon

jtamburino said:


> Looks like I missed it.



Be patient and the deal probably will come back. It's hit that price at least 3 times since the beginning of June and the whole 70 line is being replaced as we speak.


----------



## cburbs

As one of its daily deals, Best Buy offers the Pioneer Elite 7.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD A/V Home Theater Receiver, model no. SC-LX502, for *$499.98* with *free shipping*. That's $100 under our May mention the lowest price we could find by $499. Deal ends today. It features:


----------



## Xgatt

Yamaha RX-A2070 for $1000 and 3070 for $1300 deal back on at Adorama: https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/t/11844507


----------



## whipit

So if/when will the Denon 6400 get it's year end discount and about what price can I expect to see? I know about the 4400 and am wondering if the 6400 will get the same treatment.


----------



## drh3b

whipit said:


> So if/when will the Denon 6400 get it's year end discount and about what price can I expect to see? I know about the 4400 and am wondering if the 6400 will get the same treatment.


The 6300 is still available on clearance for $1500, and it has the same MSRP as the 6400, so I would expect $1500.


----------



## nocoyeti

drh3b said:


> If you are not stuck on Yamaha, the Denon x4400h should be going on clearance for about $800 ($1600 MSRP) at authorized dealers in late August.




So if that happens does Frys,Adorama, etc usual have sales or promo codes for $100-$200 less or is that as good as it gets?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## drh3b

dancolt said:


> So if that happens does Frys,Adorama, etc usual have sales or promo codes for $100-$200 less or is that as good as it gets?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan



I don't know for sure, but I don't think it gets much lower than that from an authorized dealer.


----------



## nocoyeti

drh3b said:


> I don't know for sure, but I don't think it gets much lower than that from an authorized dealer.


Thanks for the response. I definitely want to purchase from an authorized dealer.

Dan


----------



## MythosDreamLab

DaleNixon said:


> Yamaha Aventage RX-A780BL 7.2-Channel AV Receiver with MusicCast
> $448/free shipping, but backordered. Regular price $649.99.
> This is a new model. I needed preouts for 2-channel listening and this is the lowest price for that option for any manufacturer, new, that I could find.
> Edit: Estimated to ship *July 23, 2018*



Cool, Fry's had this same deal yesterday and since it was not in stock at the store, I elected free delivery. Est. delivery about 12 days out..!


----------



## nocoyeti

I believe that Denon 4400h is on sale again for $898 with a Fry’s promo code.

What do you guys think, is it going any lower?

Dan


----------



## DaleNixon

dancolt said:


> I believe that Denon 4400h is on sale again for $898 with a Fry’s promo code.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it going any lower?
> 
> Dan



The Denon AVRX4200W (msrp of $1500) got down to $800 at multiple retailers from what I remember, and I bought mine in September 2016. If I really needed an AVR it'd be hard not to settle on $98 more than that one. The 4400h has an msrp of $1600 so I think I'd just go for it at $898 if I were in the market now.


----------



## nocoyeti

DaleNixon said:


> The Denon AVRX4200W (msrp of $1500) got down to $800 at multiple retailers from what I remember, and I bought mine in September 2016. If I really needed an AVR it'd be hard not to settle on $98 more than that one. The 4400h has an msrp of $1600 so I think I'd just go for it at $898 if I were in the market now.



I picked up the 4400 and set it up today. I really like the Audyssey iPad app. I measured 8 locations and it sounds pretty darn good.

Thanks for the info and advice.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## DaleNixon

dancolt said:


> I picked up the 4400 and set it up today. I really like the Audyssey iPad app. I measured 8 locations and it sounds pretty darn good.
> 
> Thanks for the info and advice.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


Congrats! I love my 4200. You realize the 4400h is now guaranteed to drop to $800 now 😀.


----------



## nocoyeti

DaleNixon said:


> Congrats! I love my 4200. You realize the 4400h is now guaranteed to drop to $800 now .



But you promised!!!!!!! 


Thanks again. 

Dan


----------



## Davecraze

Onkyo TX-RZ3100 apparently on sale at Best Buy for $2137.99

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...LsKgAZsoUvjy8aWt3iQaAklGEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Davecraze said:


> Onkyo TX-RZ3100 apparently on sale at Best Buy for $2137.99
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...LsKgAZsoUvjy8aWt3iQaAklGEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Still cheaper at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-RZ3100-THX-Certified-Channel-Receiver/dp/B01KYAR20Q


----------



## Ladeback

Balthazar2k4 said:


> Still cheaper at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-RZ3100-THX-Certified-Channel-Receiver/dp/B01KYAR20Q


I take it Onkyo and Integra have gotten their issues straightened out on the problems they had a few years ago?


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Ladeback said:


> I take it Onkyo and Integra have gotten their issues straightened out on the problems they had a few years ago?


I haven't owned an Onkyo in a VERY long time but by all accounts, yes, they have resolved their HDMI board problems they had a few years back. The RZ3100 is a very nice receiver, but I am not entirely sure it is worth what they are asking for it (even what Amazon is asking for it).


----------



## colohtpc

*Denon x3400h*

x3400h is on sale at a few online retailers from 599. 
I personally had BestBuy online price match Crutchfield (Amazon's seller did not qualify) so I could get my additional 5% back. Estimated delivery of the 13th.


----------



## tingham

*Onkyo TX-NR787 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver..$549*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CRHQ75L/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Seems to be a good deal for 9.2. Lowest price I've seen for it so far.


----------



## ehatch

Ebay has a 15% coupon available and I just used it to get a Sony 1080 for $370.


----------



## xantonin

Amazon lightning deal, 11 hours remain, $399 Onkyo TX-NR-777:
https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR7..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=W57XRZ3XBGMBGY3H0QNG


----------



## garage_logician

Massdrop has the Pioneer Elite SC-LX Series AV Receivers on a drop. Included are the SC-LX701, SC-LX801, and SC-LX901. 

SC-LX701 - $999.00
SC-LX801 - $1299.00
SC-LX901 - $1699.00

I think these are goode deals, at least compared to the price on Amazon.


----------



## Canuck89

I'm coming from an AVR-1912 and looking to upgrade. I was hit hard by the Airplay firmware fiasco, that was my main source for music. Struggling to find another way to get stream music wirelessly from my PC and was considering upgrading anyways.

- The AVR-X4400H is currently on sale for $950 at Best Buy (might try to find an open-box and haggle further).

- The AVR-X3400H is currently on sale for $530 at Best Buy.


I tried comparing the two on the Denon website, am I really missing out on much other than 11 channels? My room is barely big enough to accommodate the 5 channels I've already got in place. I may expand to 7 in the future, but 11 is likely out of the question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mkotdawala

ehatch said:


> Ebay has a 15% coupon available and I just used it to get a Sony 1080 for $370.


May i ask which retailer, I have been eyeing one, but not at this price!


----------



## ehatch

mkotdawala said:


> May i ask which retailer, I have been eyeing one, but not at this price!


Gameliquidations (99.3% positive reviews). The 15% coupon was 1-day only though. Still listed for $447.


----------



## mkotdawala

ehatch said:


> Gameliquidations (99.3% positive reviews). The 15% coupon was 1-day only though. Still listed for $447.


Thank you. Are they authorized reseller?


----------



## ehatch

mkotdawala said:


> Thank you. Are they authorized reseller?


No, I don't see them on the list.


----------



## HighModulus

*Marantz 7704 for 7703 price???*

I thought this was so awesome I had to boast somewhere that would actually care. (counter example...my wife just rolled her eyes and said "good for you?") 
So I started with a Denon 3400H AVR as a cheap processor to pair with a Monolith 7X. 

Now i finally decided to upgrade to a Marantz 770X processor to move towards the 7.2.4 I have wired the theater for. So I shop around and read reviews and decide that last years model the 7703 would suffice as it is steeply discounted on Amazon, and sold by a Marantz listed/approved internet seller.
So I pulled the trigger on a 7703. Now the nice UPS lady pulls up and passes me the Marantz box. As I'm signing the pad thingy, I notice it is in fact a 7704. 

Angles sing, the clouds part, and a beam of sunshine illuminates me as i begin to smile and giddy chuckle like a kid who got the best present at Christmas. I win! 
Now to spend the night plugging wires and calibrating.


----------



## Ladeback

HighModulus said:


> I thought this was so awesome I had to boast somewhere that would actually care. (counter example...my wife just rolled her eyes and said "good for you?")
> So I started with a Denon 3400H AVR as a cheap processor to pair with a Monolith 7X.
> 
> Now i finally decided to upgrade to a Marantz 770X processor to move towards the 7.2.4 I have wired the theater for. So I shop around and read reviews and decide that last years model the 7703 would suffice as it is steeply discounted on Amazon, and sold by a Marantz listed/approved internet seller.
> So I pulled the trigger on a 7703. Now the nice UPS lady pulls up and passes me the Marantz box. As I'm signing the pad thingy, I notice it is in fact a 7704.
> 
> Angles sing, the clouds part, and a beam of sunshine illuminates me as i begin to smile and giddy chuckle like a kid who got the best present at Christmas. I win!
> Now to spend the night plugging wires and calibrating.


Nice buy. So what are you going to use to power your 4 Atmos speakers?


----------



## chucky7

Finally!!! Denon AVR-X4400H is being cleared out @ $899!

Amazon is showing many authorized dealers selling @ $899.

Let the games begin!

Since I have held out for this long, I am gonna wait at least until the 4500H is out to see how low the prices will go. Right now there is still no sighting of the 2018 model 4500H.


----------



## BlkSC

Sweet! I just bought the Denon AVR-3400H when it first dropped to $599 and it looks like it's already time to upgrade, move the 3400H downstairs. The 3400H went from $999 to $599, a 40% drop in price. The 4400H went from $1599 to $899, almost 44% drop. Get an Amazon visa card and save another 5%


----------



## lungs414

is it worth the extra $300 for the 4400 over the 3400 if you don't need the extra channels and power?


----------



## BlkSC

If you know you won't ever need it, I suppose it wouldn't be worth it. I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it . If I knew for certain the 4400 was going to drop in price like this, I probably would have held off on buying the 3400 but with a 3400 and a 4400, I doubt I'll ever need to upgrade again...at least not for a very long time.


----------



## WPJoe

Based on past experience, is that as low as we should expect to see the 4400 go, or historically has it dropped further after the new model is out?


----------



## chucky7

While the Denon X4500h hasn't officially been released yet in North America, some retailers already have the 4500H available for pre-order.

This year Denon is a little behind... Based on what I read last year, I believe when the X4500H is available, the price should be $799. Then depending on the hoops the consumers have to jump though, they might be able to get it for $650ish...

Just a heads up, Fry's is selling the X4400h at $848 this week.


----------



## lungs414

I personally like Crutchfield. Customer support is second to none. No tax for me free 2 day shipping. Also i think there is a 30 day price protection. They don't price match as I remember.


----------



## Davecraze

Anyone have thoughts on what the 6400H will drop to when the 6500H because available? $1599?


----------



## CrabRangoon

chucky7 said:


> Just a heads up, Fry's is selling the X4400h at $848 this week.


It’s not the first time, it’s been down there a couple times this Summer has it not? I think it had previously been one-day deals. I got my 3400 for $499 (had been $488 a week or two before, both instances one-day deals) in May, yet people are still celebrating $599 now in a deals thread months later - I just don’t get it.


----------



## chucky7

CrabRangoon said:


> It’s not the first time, it’s been down there a couple times this Summer has it not? I think it had previously been one-day deals. I got my 3400 for $499 (had been $488 a week or two before, both instances one-day deals) in May, yet people are still celebrating $599 now in a deals thread months later - I just don’t get it.


Please read again...

Fry's had the 4400H at $898 for those 1 day only/in store only sales many times throughout the year, when the other retailers were still selling the 4400H for $1599.

Now that many online retailers are selling the 4400H for $899, Fry's is selling it at $848.

Fry's price is pretty much the lowest advertised price I have seen this year. $848 is not low enough to make me want to snatch it at the store (due to sales tax). I only posted it because I figured some might prefer getting it at a B&M store.


----------



## CrabRangoon

chucky7 said:


> Please read again...
> 
> Fry's had the 4400H at $898 for those 1 day only/in store only sales many times throughout the year, when the other retailers were still selling the 4400H for $1599.
> 
> Now that many online retailers are selling the 4400H for $899, Fry's is selling it at $848.


Yes, I watched 3400 and 4400 prices closely all year long as I hadn’t made my mind up between them. 

Frys had come down to $899 w/promo code much earlier than anyone else neared that price, but I thought they’d been below even that (such as $848) one time. Perhaps not.


----------



## drh3b

lungs414 said:


> is it worth the extra $300 for the 4400 over the 3400 if you don't need the extra channels and power?


If you never plan on Atmos, the 3400h is the best deal, if you want Atmos the 4400h is the best deal.


----------



## Khaile

My local BB has an open box marantz 6012 for $765. I’m in the market for a 9.2/11.2 AVR. Is this a good deal? 

I tried to talk them down lower but they said this is cost price for them. 

It’s also a floor model that I’m sure has seen many hours of use and heat. Will come with remote 

What do you guys think?


----------



## lungs414

Khaile said:


> My local BB has an open box marantz 6012 for $765. I’m in the market for a 9.2/11.2 AVR. Is this a good deal?
> 
> I tried to talk them down lower but they said this is cost price for them.
> 
> It’s also a floor model that I’m sure has seen many hours of use and heat. Will come with remote
> 
> What do you guys think?


899 at crutchfield. if they drop the price in the next 60 days they will give you that back.lifetime support no shipping/tax. might want to consider that.only 130 more brand new


----------



## Khaile

lungs414 said:


> 899 at crutchfield. if they drop the price in the next 60 days they will give you that back.lifetime support no shipping/tax. might want to consider that.only 130 more brand new


SO I guess 765 is not a good deal? What would be a good price for a floor model?


----------



## jjcook

Marantz SR5012, $429 for brand new on woot

https://electronics.woot.com/offers/marantz-7-2-channel-4k-receiver-with-heos


----------



## ItzMe

jjcook said:


> Marantz SR5012, $429 for brand new on woot
> 
> https://electronics.woot.com/offers/marantz-7-2-channel-4k-receiver-with-heos


Is this future proof? In terms of the eArc and the latest HDMI? Could I use the Zone 2 to run stereo speakers to my back porch? Will it play well with Apple TV 4k and the 2018 OLED panels? Will it get firmware updates in the future? Thanks for any input.


----------



## gusbuf

*Yamaha Aventage RX-A770 major deal!*

Yamaha Aventage RX-A770, $459.77. Use code SALE770, and it brings it down to $379! Yes, $379. They do charge tax in some states, but not all. In my state they do not, so its a flat $379. You enter promo code on the last step of checking out. In the cart under the price, it says, very small, "Have a promo code?" Press that and enter the code. 

I think at $379, this may be the current best bang for your buck AV receiver deal. Obviously they are clearing them out for the 80 series, so move fast.

https://www.worldwidestereo.com/products/yamaha-rx-a770-7-2-channel-aventage-network-av-receiver-rx-a770bl


----------



## lowcel

gusbuf said:


> Yamaha Aventage RX-A770, $459.77. Use code SALE770, and it brings it down to $379! Yes, $379. They do charge tax in some states, but not all. In my state they do not, so its a flat $379. You enter promo code on the last step of checking out. In the cart under the price, it says, very small, "Have a promo code?" Press that and enter the code.
> 
> I think at $379, this may be the current best bang for your buck AV receiver deal. Obviously they are clearing them out for the 80 series, so move fast.
> 
> https://www.worldwidestereo.com/products/yamaha-rx-a770-7-2-channel-aventage-network-av-receiver-rx-a770bl


Code didn't work for me.

*edit - Just tried it again and it works. Thanks!


----------



## WPJoe

My BestBuy had open box deals on the Sony 1080 for ~$380. I was very tempted although I am still deciding whether to go with this Sony or a Denon x3400...

But might be worth checking your local store as this seems like a good price on a highly reviewed model.


----------



## iceatola

WPJoe said:


> My BestBuy had open box deals on the Sony 1080 for ~$380. I was very tempted although I am still deciding whether to go with this Sony or a Denon x3400...
> 
> But might be worth checking your local store as this seems like a good price on a highly reviewed model.


 
Go with the Denon because the x3400 has pre-outs and the Sony does not. If you ever wanted to upgrade and get yourself a power amp, you can do that with the Denon but not with the Sony


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet

Newegg has the Onkyo TX-NR787 (9.2 ch) at $649 with a $200 promo gift card, bringing the effective price down to under $500 tax included. That assumes, of course, that you'll use the $200 toward future purchases there within the year.


----------



## jinrawke

drh3b said:


> If you never plan on Atmos, the 3400h is the best deal, if you want Atmos the 4400h is the best deal.


What would be the next step up from the 4400h if I were considering spending some more money for quality (don't necessarily need the extra 2 channels going up to the 6400h).


----------



## LDBetaGuy

*EDIT: DEAL NO LONGER AVAILABLE -Yamaha RX-V483BL $119.99 Best Buy*

Can't believe this deal! Yamaha RX-V483BL -New- $119.99 on the Best Buy web site.


----------



## DaleNixon

LDBetaGuy said:


> Can't believe this deal! Yamaha RX-V483BL -New- $119.99 on the Best Buy web site.



Yeah, saw that a while ago...that deal was gone fast (unless you can find one in-store somewhere). Almost bought it just for a backup but didn't.


----------



## LDBetaGuy

DaleNixon said:


> Yeah, saw that a while ago...that deal was gone fast (unless you can find one in-store somewhere). Almost bought it just for a backup but didn't.


I haven't had a Yamaha receiver for many years, instead having become a Denon guy. I had been thinking about trying a Yamaha again, so I was able to order one online just before the deal was over.


----------



## swinnydon

drh3b said:


> If you never plan on Atmos, the 3400h is the best deal, if you want Atmos the 4400h is the best deal.


I thought the 3400 did atmos as well though?!


----------



## drh3b

swinnydon said:


> I thought the 3400 did atmos as well though?!


Only two height speakers, though, for the best Atmos experience, you need 4 height, 2 front, 2 rear. You need the 4400 for that.


----------



## nolowfi

LDBetaGuy said:


> Can't believe this deal! Yamaha RX-V483BL -New- $119.99 on the Best Buy web site.


Thanks for posting! And a big thanks to everyone who posts up the deals!! 

I was just looking at this on the BB site (and other places) a few days ago as this was the cheapest model with Musiccast. I had checked this page in the morning and then again around 1:30pm and totally missed the deal, but I saw on BB's page that there should be some open-box units still. It took some running around after work, but I found the last RX-V483 in the Portland area. It was a new unit from the display shelf that was just moved to the open-box shelf. It had a tag for $270 I think and the remote and accessories were bagged up behind it. When the BB guy checked it was for even less the the price on the site because they had marked the accessories as missing too. So I walked out with this ridiculous deal on a new RX-V483 (only minus box and remote AAA's) for only $77.99. The 4yr extended warranty was for 19.99.

And since I ended up right by Fry's I couldn't not go in and think about a pair of the RB-61's they have for $198. Once in the store I found the same code was also good for the RP-160M's at $219 for the Cherry, the Black were $309 I believe. So I also got the last pair of Cherry RP-160M's, which turned out to be open box and further price reduced to a dollar less than the deal on the RB-61 when it was all done. For a bonus I also found a new Audyssey mic and Sony DVD remote at the bottom of the Klipsch box, lol. I'm still tempted to get the RB-61's too.

I think I'm getting addicted to Musiccasting! I also picked up the RX-A770 from the deal posted last week. I didn't think it would get here so fast, but it actually shipped from an Amazon warehouse in CA. I can Musiccast between three recivers in my house and have music almost everywhere now.

If anyone is interested in the TSR-7810 for $329.99 (referb) Amazon has it as their deal-of-the-day.


----------



## Ladeback

nolowfi said:


> Thanks for posting! And a big thanks to everyone who posts up the deals!!
> 
> I was just looking at this on the BB site (and other places) a few days ago as this was the cheapest model with Musiccast. I had checked this page in the morning and then again around 1:30pm and totally missed the deal, but I saw on BB's page that there should be some open-box units still. It took some running around after work, but I found the last RX-V483 in the Portland area. It was a new unit from the display shelf that was just moved to the open-box shelf. It had a tag for $270 I think and the remote and accessories were bagged up behind it. When the BB guy checked it was for even less the the price on the site because they had marked the accessories as missing too. So I walked out with this ridiculous deal on a new RX-V483 (only minus box and remote AAA's) for only $77.99. The 4yr extended warranty was for 19.99.
> 
> And since I ended up right by Fry's I couldn't not go in and think about a pair of the RB-61's they have for $198. Once in the store I found the same code was also good for the RP-160M's at $219 for the Cherry, the Black were $309 I believe. So I also got the last pair of Cherry RP-160M's, which turned out to be open box and further price reduced to a dollar less than the deal on the RB-61 when it was all done. For a bonus I also found a new Audyssey mic and Sony DVD remote at the bottom of the Klipsch box, lol. I'm still tempted to get the RB-61's too.
> 
> I think I'm getting addicted to Musiccasting! I also picked up the RX-A770 from the deal posted last week. I didn't think it would get here so fast, but it actually shipped from an Amazon warehouse in CA. I can Musiccast between three recivers in my house and have music almost everywhere now.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the TSR-7810 for $329.99 (referb) Amazon has it as their deal-of-the-day.


I got the RX-V483 back a few months ago for $279 and thought that was a great deal. I really like it and have it my living room running my 5.1 system with Klipsch R-26F's for L/R, RS-3 center and some Klipsch 10" ceiling speakers I had our in 11 years ago when we bought our house. Sub is a 10" Klipsch . Sounds great. It also seems to have improved our TV lighter as well. For the price on BB that is a steal.


----------



## RtnDl

Not sure if anyone has posted yet but the Denon-AVR-X6400H looks to be available now for $1499 at multiple locations.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?tp=179

Anyone think it's worth it over the $899 Denon-AVR-X4400H for the extra two channels. I am in process of building a 7.2.4 theater room and figured I would just use an additional 2-channel amp with the X4400 or possibly even my old Denon-AVR-X4000 to power the two additional atmos channels needed. Thoughts?


----------



## chucky7

RtnDl said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted yet but the Denon-AVR-X6400H looks to be available now for $1499 at multiple locations.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?tp=179
> 
> Anyone think it's worth it over the $899 Denon-AVR-X4400H for the extra two channels. I am in process of building a 7.2.4 theater room and figured I would just use an additional 2-channel amp with the X4400 or possibly even my old Denon-AVR-X4000 to power the two additional atmos channels needed. Thoughts?


Many retailers have been selling the Denon AVRX6400H at $1499 since Sep 03.


----------



## drh3b

RtnDl said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted yet but the Denon-AVR-X6400H looks to be available now for $1499 at multiple locations.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?tp=179
> 
> Anyone think it's worth it over the $899 Denon-AVR-X4400H for the extra two channels. I am in process of building a 7.2.4 theater room and figured I would just use an additional 2-channel amp with the X4400 or possibly even my old Denon-AVR-X4000 to power the two additional atmos channels needed. Thoughts?


No. You can get an inexpensive amp(about $100) for the atmos, or as you suggest, your old receiver. There's a reason the clearance x4300h sold out in a few months, while the x6300h lingered on for almost a year. It's the most cost effective way to get into 7.x.4 theater.


----------



## PinkFloyd48

*Pioneer*

Just picked up Pioneer VSX 933 for 399.00 from B&H


----------



## superkyle

*looking for Marantz dealers*

Any Marantz dealers here on AVS that can quote me a price on the sr7012. I am about to pull the trigger with the recent price drop but figured it would be worth reaching out to the community to see if I could get s better price. Maybe refurb b stock or new. Please send me a message. Thanks all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithsabom

woot deal: https://electronics.woot.com/offers...kers-and-amplifier-bundle-18?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_2

if you are looking for a zone solution. this could be a good solution if you are in the play-fi ecosystem. or if you need a stand alone.


----------



## Tiburon02

4400H for $749 at Fry's with promo code in store only.


----------



## drh3b

Woot has a good offer on an Onkyo TX-RZ720. Looks like their competitor to the Denon X3400h.
$429
https://www.woot.com/offers/onkyo-7-2-channel-4k-network-a-v-receiver?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_wobtn


----------



## iceatola

drh3b said:


> Woot has a good offer on an Onkyo TX-RZ720. Looks like their competitor to the Denon X3400h.
> $429
> https://www.woot.com/offers/onkyo-7-2-channel-4k-network-a-v-receiver?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_wobtn



It has no pre-outs so I would not say competitor.


----------



## drh3b

iceatola said:


> It has no pre-outs so I would not say competitor.


I didn't look closely enough: I agree.


----------



## ozshadow

Any deals on a Denon 3400 that can be shipped? May have to go with a 2500 for $4xx. Thanks.


----------



## Morgon

For those who have been in the space for a while, do previous-year Denon AVRs get further discounts around the holidays, or do their prices stay fairly steady? In other words, do I pull the trigger on the X4400 now (I don't really need it right this second anyway), or take a gamble on Black Friday?

I tried looking at CamelCamelCamel, but the X4300 apparently _increased_ in price in December 2017 after the September price slash.


----------



## Knucklehead90

Late summer and into early fall are the best prices for discontinued AVRs. Late winter (super bowl) is the best time to buy a display/TV. At least thats been my experience. 



I bought a great combo in late June. I bought a Yamaha RX-A2070 AVR and a pair of Polk LSi-M705 tower speakers for $1699, shipped! Both are one rung down from the top of the line models. I was going to flip the Polk speakers, but I just had to try them out. Well, the Salk Song Towers are still in the back room, and the Polks are still in the MLP! I never thought the Polks could be so damned good! Not that the Song Towers are not good. The Polks give wonderful (and more) low bass, with amazing 'grain'. I use a Yamaha A-S1000 integrated amp to drive them, stereo and multichannel.



Never say never!


This combo has been one of the better deals I've had buying audio gear. And I've been at this hobby for nearly 50 years. My first piece of audio gear was a brand new Sansui A500 receiver. It had 17 tubes, and 18wpc. And it sounded wonderful through a pair of used AR2 speakers.


----------



## drh3b

Morgon said:


> For those who have been in the space for a while, do previous-year Denon AVRs get further discounts around the holidays, or do their prices stay fairly steady? In other words, do I pull the trigger on the X4400 now (I don't really need it right this second anyway), or take a gamble on Black Friday?
> 
> I tried looking at CamelCamelCamel, but the X4300 apparently _increased_ in price in December 2017 after the September price slash.


Get it now. As you noted, once it gets scarce, the price will go up, not only that, most, if not all of the vendors that have it later will be unauthorized, so Denon will not honor the warranty. Basically, no one is allowed to advertise below the official clearance price, but you might be able to negotiate an extra $50 or so if you call directly. Fry's might have the occasional in store special, usually needing a coupon from their email specials.


----------



## ozshadow

Oh well, I jumped on a Frys deal. The Denon AVR-X2500H is $429 with free shipping. I would not have minded a 3400/3500 but the price was too good to pass up. 



This will be replacing an old 5.1 non-4k Denon AVR590 that is limited to just 3 hdmi inputs, which I've outgrown.


----------



## audioheaven

*best dealer to purchase anthem from - best prices*

Anyone have experience buying anthem mrx AVRs for less than msrp? If so ... where and how much?

Thx in advance.


----------



## audioheaven

Anyone see or find any room for negotiation on NAD 777v3; if so where and for how much? Thx in advance.


----------



## tlniec

I'm looking to upgrade from my old reliable Sony STR-DG910 to something that'll pass 4K/HDR, to go along with a projector upgrade I made a while back. 

I'm happy to play at the low end of the market, so I've been looking at things like the Denon AVRS540, Onkyo TX-NR575, Sony STR-DH590/790, etc (my speaker setup is only 5.1, so 7.1 and up is nice but not necessary). I'm a bit bothered that most of these lower-end options only have 4 HDMI inputs -- more would be nice, although I'm currently getting by with 3 and only have firm plans to add 1 more source in the near future. 

Anyhow, I was walking through a brick-and-mortar store yesterday, and saw a Yamaha RX-V583 open box (actually no box, so it may have been a floor model) for under $200. At that price, I'm tempted to bite. Honestly, even at the "normal" clearance price (about $100 more than this), the similar-priced units from Onkyo and Denon seem to have pretty mixed reviews... anybody know of any "gotcha's" for this Yamaha? 

I don't need the AVR right now, but I do want to pick one up soon-ish. So I wouldn't be totally opposed to waiting a while, if it's likely that there will be better options at the $250-$300 price point in the near future.


----------



## cocrh

tlniec said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from my old reliable Sony STR-DG910 to something that'll pass 4K/HDR, to go along with a projector upgrade I made a while back.
> 
> I'm happy to play at the low end of the market, so I've been looking at things like the Denon AVRS540, Onkyo TX-NR575, Sony STR-DH590/790, etc (my speaker setup is only 5.1, so 7.1 and up is nice but not necessary). I'm a bit bothered that most of these lower-end options only have 4 HDMI inputs -- more would be nice, although I'm currently getting by with 3 and only have firm plans to add 1 more source in the near future.
> 
> Anyhow, I was walking through a brick-and-mortar store yesterday, and saw a Yamaha RX-V583 open box (actually no box, so it may have been a floor model) for under $200. At that price, I'm tempted to bite. Honestly, even at the "normal" clearance price (about $100 more than this), the similar-priced units from Onkyo and Denon seem to have pretty mixed reviews... anybody know of any "gotcha's" for this Yamaha?
> 
> I don't need the AVR right now, but I do want to pick one up soon-ish. So I wouldn't be totally opposed to waiting a while, if it's likely that there will be better options at the $250-$300 price point in the near future.


For under $200.00 I think that Yamaha RX-V583 open box would serve you well! It is $299 reg. clearance price if you can even find it.


----------



## Rustproofcorn

Looking for a Denon 4400 for 800. anyone know if this deal is around? would prefer not refurbished and by an authorized seller.

thank you


----------



## Kevin Schwandt

Rustproofcorn said:


> Looking for a Denon 4400 for 800. anyone know if this deal is around? would prefer not refurbished and by an authorized seller.
> 
> thank you


https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX4400/Denon-AVR-X4400H-IN-Command.html?cc=07


----------



## Rustproofcorn

Kevin Schwandt said:


> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX4400/Denon-AVR-X4400H-IN-Command.html?cc=07


Thank you so much. i got very excited for a minute, but for a 100 i will just buy new rather than a scratch and dent. there are some refurbs too for 800. I am one of those guys that buys new and then keeps the box for 5 years. then replaces it and put the old back in a the manufacturers box and then put it on my shelf where i can look at it.


----------



## drh3b

Rustproofcorn said:


> Thank you so much. i got very excited for a minute, but for a 100 i will just buy new rather than a scratch and dent. there are some refurbs too for 800. I am one of those guys that buys new and then keeps the box for 5 years. then replaces it and put the old back in a the manufacturers box and then put it on my shelf where i can look at it.


I would buy new from an authorized dealer. If you see anything below $899 online, it is probably not an authorized dealer and Denon won't honor the warranty. If you call one of these places directly you maybe able to haggle an extra $50 or so off.


----------



## Rustproofcorn

drh3b said:


> I would buy new from an authorized dealer. If you see anything below $899 online, it is probably not an authorized dealer and Denon won't honor the warranty. If you call one of these places directly you maybe able to haggle an extra $50 or so off.


Thanks buddy. i Will just get it from Amazon.


----------



## PlaystationDork

*RX-A3080 at Video Only*

I stopped in the other day and they had the Yamaha RX-A3080 listed at $1699. That's the best price I've seen and I know they are an authorized seller so there would be a warranty. 

Years ago, I had a friend tell me that Video Only only sold b stock but I don't know what that means or if it is true. Is there any problem with buying it at Video Only?

Seems like a good deal.


----------



## Blorton

Do deals ever come up for receivers with Dirac Live?


----------



## BigFoot_Lives

*Yamaha RX-A3080*

Any advice to saving some money on a Yamaha RX-A3080?


----------



## Stevetd

BigFoot_Lives said:


> Any advice to saving some money on a Yamaha RX-A3080?




Wait for it on Greentoe if it’s not on there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaystationDork

Stevetd said:


> Wait for it on Greentoe if it’s not on there yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont see greentoe as one of yamaha's authorized sellers.


----------



## Stevetd

PlaystationDork said:


> I dont see greentoe as one of yamaha's authorized sellers.




The behind the scenes dealers there are authorized. You get a receipt from them. They are not named due to mfg agreements. No prices are listed either. I bought a new Yamaha A3070 and an LG 0LED C8 through them at a fair street price. It’s all on the website if you go and do some reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmax67

PlaystationDork said:


> I stopped in the other day and they had the Yamaha RX-A3080 listed at $1699. That's the best price I've seen and I know they are an authorized seller so there would be a warranty.
> 
> Years ago, I had a friend tell me that Video Only only sold b stock but I don't know what that means or if it is true. Is there any problem with buying it at Video Only?
> 
> Seems like a good deal.


How do you kmow Video Only is an authorized Yamaha reseller? I dont see anything on their website stating they are authorized for anything they sell unless I'm missing it in their about us section.


----------



## PlaystationDork

Madmax67 said:


> How do you kmow Video Only is an authorized Yamaha reseller? I dont see anything on their website stating they are authorized for anything they sell unless I'm missing it in their about us section.


They do not have any web sales so you have to look in the yamaha retail stores and add a zip code where they exist (example 97005). The results show best buy, video only and a couple other locations.

https://www.yamaha.com/paragon/dealerlocator/


----------



## Madmax67

PlaystationDork said:


> They do not have any web sales so you have to look in the yamaha retail stores and add a zip code where they exist (example 97005). The results show best buy, video only and a couple other locations.
> 
> https://www.yamaha.com/paragon/dealerlocator/


Thanks.Found it. They should just copy paste that directly onto their own website. Oh well.


----------



## kumar2018

I'm also in the same confusion. 

CX-A5100 + MX-A5000 = bundled brand new price for $5000 (I could probably bargain a little more) 
M(is this best or is CX-A5200 is the way to go? It's currently $3500 I think. Then I'll have to wait.)

Or: 

Yamaha RX-A3070 ($1900)
Or: Yamaha RX-A3080 ($2200)
Denon AVR-X6400H ($1520)

Could keep both RXA and X6400H to use one as amp and one as AVR? 

What would you guys suggest? My losses, gains, advantages, disadvantages? 

I'd like to make one good purchase that'll last me few years. I'll be powering Paradigm 95F fronts, 55C centre, and 15B surrounds and Atmos eventually, starting with 5.1 to eventually 7.2.2 or 7.2.4 setup.


----------



## iceatola

kumar2018 said:


> I'm also in the same confusion.
> 
> CX-A5100 + MX-A5000 = bundled brand new price for $5000 (I could probably bargain a little more)
> M(is this best or is CX-A5200 is the way to go? It's currently $3500 I think. Then I'll have to wait.)
> 
> Or:
> 
> Yamaha RX-A3070 ($1900)
> Or: Yamaha RX-A3080 ($2200)
> Denon AVR-X6400H ($1520)
> 
> Could keep both RXA and X6400H to use one as amp and one as AVR?
> 
> What would you guys suggest? My losses, gains, advantages, disadvantages?
> 
> I'd like to make one good purchase that'll last me few years. I'll be powering Paradigm 95F fronts, 55C centre, and 15B surrounds and Atmos eventually, starting with 5.1 to eventually 7.2.2 or 7.2.4 setup.


 
Buy the Denon AVR-X6400H and then buy a separate power amp from Emotiva for like 2K - https://emotiva.com/collections/amps/products/xpa-7-gen3.
That would be the best bet in my opinion.


----------



## andydallas

Denon X4400 or Yamaha RX-A1070, both about the same price

specs are very close, but then again i don't know enough to fully understand the differences of the two

any input is appreciated


----------



## GSA53

*Onkyo TX RZ720 @ WOOT*

Just listed for $429.00 with 3 year warranty until sold out. Authorized dealer (amazon subsidiary) so even cheaper than unauthorized on ebay. Got me one.


----------



## kumar2018

iceatola said:


> Buy the Denon AVR-X6400H and then buy a separate power amp from Emotiva for like 2K - https://emotiva.com/collections/amps/products/xpa-7-gen3.
> That would be the best bet in my opinion.


Thank you icetola. Any specific reason why Denon over Yamaha?


----------



## Madmax67

andydallas said:


> Denon X4400 or Yamaha RX-A1070, both about the same price
> 
> specs are very close, but then again i don't know enough to fully understand the differences of the two
> 
> any input is appreciated


The A1070 ia a 7 amp receiver while the X4400H is a 9 channel expandable to 11 with an inexpensive 2 channel stereo amp for the heights or a more expensive 2 channel amp for the mains. Either option gets you to a full 7.1.4. Atmos setup or 5.1.4 with no added external amp. The A1070 is limited to 5.1.2. That's the biggest difference to me between the two.

EDIT: Lol ! Didn't even see your handle. I'm a DFW area guy myself.


----------



## andydallas

Madmax67 said:


> The A1070 ia a 7 amp receiver while the X4400H is a 9 channel expandable to 11 with an inexpensive 2 channel stereo amp for the heights or a more expensive 2 channel amp for the mains. Either option gets you to a full 7.1.4. Atmos setup or 5.1.4 with no added external amp. The A1070 is limited to 5.1.2. That's the biggest difference to me between the two.
> 
> EDIT: Lol ! Didn't even see your handle. I'm a DFW area guy myself.


THANKS! The deal on the 4400s looks great so I will get that going,,appreciate the help!


----------



## swinnydon

andydallas said:


> THANKS! The deal on the 4400s looks great so I will get that going,,appreciate the help!


Care to share the deal?


----------



## iceatola

kumar2018 said:


> Thank you icetola. Any specific reason why Denon over Yamaha?



Denon onscreen guide looks more clean and easy to understand to me then Yamaha, but either one is good.


----------



## kumar2018

Any deals in Canada (Ontario) for:

x6400, x6500, x8500 Denons yet?

Yamaha CX-A5100/5200 and MX-A5000/5100? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar2018

Does anyone know if Amazon or any other Canadian retailer has amazing deals for receivers such as x6x00h, x8500, Yamaha CX/MX and Paradigm Prestige level speakers sales during Black Friday events? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucky7

Fry's has the Denon AVR-X4400h for $779, in store only


----------



## drh3b

chucky7 said:


> Fry's has the Denon AVR-X4400h for $779, in store only


Those of you putting off the purchase waiting for this sale need to snap this up. I doubt the x4400h will be available much longer from Authorized Dealers.

ETA: Hah , apparently Fry's has their own special version, as it has 8 HDMI OUTS!


----------



## cocrh

chucky7 said:


> Fry's has the Denon AVR-X4400h for $779, in store only
> 
> 
> That is a great deal!! Best buy on sale price is much more at $957.99


----------



## chucky7

IME, when I was shopping for the Denon AVR-X4400h just over a month ago, almost all of the authorized dealers were really firm with the $899 price. At least they won't quote a lower price in the email. There were 2 that asked me to call to discuss pricing. These offered me $849 shipped when I called. I ended up getting an out-of-state authorized dealer to pricematch Fry's price of $799, which at the time was not in store only. Therefore, I only paid $799 shipped. 

If you are still waiting for the lowest price, email some authorized dealers and see what happens.


----------



## kumar2018

What's the major differences in x4400 vs x6400 for the price of $779 vs. $1500 that someone would want x6400?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> What's the major differences in x4400 vs x6400 for the price of $779 vs. $1500 that someone would want x6400?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 6400H is an 11 channel amp, the 4400H is 9 channels. See this post for other differences:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...er-s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a.html#post51748441


----------



## PineyRiver

Thinking of upgrading my current A/V receiver which doesn't have any HDMI connections. the one I'm using is a ONKYO TX-SR 800 it's powering Klipsch RF-7's all around. Thinking of going 7 Channel to by-amp my 7's. What would be a good chose for my application? I don't game so the only hook up would be a DVD Player. Looking to spend around $500. I'v read that the Klipsch goes good with the Marantz but need advice.


----------



## htwaits

PineyRiver said:


> Thinking of upgrading my current A/V receiver which doesn't have any HDMI connections. the one I'm using is a ONKYO TX-SR 800 it's powering Klipsch RF-7's all around. Thinking of going 7 Channel to by-amp my 7's. What would be a good chose for my application? I don't game so *the only hook up would be a DVD Player.* Looking to spend around $500. I'v read that the Klipsch goes good with the Marantz but need advice.


Do you actually mean you only want an actual DVD player, or are you using DVD in a generic way?


----------



## tingham

*Onkyo TX-NR787 THX Certified 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver $524.99*

Lowest price yet on this 9ch AVR. It's not a bad AVR, especially for this price. I owned one briefly but needed 11 ch capability so I returned it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CRHQ75L/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## PineyRiver

htwaits said:


> Do you actually mean you only want an actual DVD player, or are you using DVD in a generic way?


generic way. since I got the new Vizio PQ65 I thought I'd upgrade my Receiver


----------



## PineyRiver

tingham said:


> Lowest price yet on this 9ch AVR. It's not a bad AVR, especially for this price. I owned one briefly but needed 11 ch capability so I returned it
> 
> I'll look at this, I've heard a lot about Denon also Marantz, maybe some good sales will start soon


----------



## htwaits

PineyRiver said:


> generic way. since I got the new Vizio PQ65 I thought I'd upgrade my Receiver


Thanks for the reply. I assume that your player can do 4K HDR disks. 

You might as well get an AVR that can pass HDR sources. That will allow you to use the AVR as a switching device for a range of sources that you might want to add in the future. You should buy HDMI cables that have this label to avoid a range of HDMI handshake problems. 

*Monoprice Certified Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, 4K @ 60Hz, HDR, 18Gbps, 28AWG, YUV 4:4:4, 6ft, Black*

Or 36 AWG for less stress on the HDMI ports.

*Monoprice Ultra Slim Certified Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, [email protected], HDR, 18Gbps, 36AWG, YUV 4:4:4, 6ft, Black*

It's the label that will protect you, not where you buy HDMI Premium Certified Cables or how much you pay for them. Amazon and others carry these cables too.


----------



## MrBreeze

tingham said:


> Lowest price yet on this 9ch AVR. It's not a bad AVR, especially for this price. I owned one briefly but needed 11 ch capability so I returned it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CRHQ75L/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1



This is so tempting but there is so little feedback on this unit. Plus I am afraid I will regret not getting something more powerful and with the additional height channels.


----------



## kumar2018

Is a Denon 4520Ci worth $800 today??
What is a fair value for a used unit? Considering its 2012 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> Is a Denon 4520Ci worth $800 today??
> What is a fair value for a used unit? Considering its 2012 model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering that current 9.2 AVRs can be had for under $800 and they have the added advantage of HDR pass through and object oriented audio (ATMOS) support, I would suggest that it isn't worth $800. What is your use case and why would you be interested in a unit with 2012 technology?

Check EBay for a fair market value. Edit, disregard. I see that its listed on Ebay for $800


----------



## kumar2018

PlanetAVS said:


> Considering that current 9.2 AVRs can be had for under $800 and they have the added advantage of HDR pass through and object oriented audio (ATMOS) support, I would suggest that it isn't worth $800. What is your use case and why would you be interested in a unit with 2012 technology?
> 
> 
> 
> Check EBay for a fair market value. Edit, disregard. I see that its listed on Ebay for $800




I just want a powerful AVR for cheap to use as an amp for some of my speakers with my x6400 unit. This is to keep unit cool and pass heavy load of front speakers LCR on its own. I could go the route of an amp but this looked good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceatola

kumar2018 said:


> I just want a powerful AVR for cheap to use as an amp for some of my speakers with my x6400 unit. This is to keep unit cool and pass heavy load of front speakers LCR on its own. I could go the route of an amp but this looked good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
If you are looking for a cheap power amp then get this right here http://outlawaudio.com/products/5000.html
It has 120watts delivered to ALL 5channels.


----------



## cocrh

Crutchfield is running some good sales on receivers if anyone is interested. They also have b stock pricing under main price if you don't mind a scratch or ding.

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-I4sMj...ter-Receivers-Deals.html?&o=p&omnews=14721344


----------



## kumar2018

Denon avr-x2400h - being sold by an owner - in Canada - used barely, he's asking $300 for it. Includes all accessories. 

Is it worth the price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocrh

kumar2018 said:


> Denon avr-x2400h - being sold by an owner - in Canada - used barely, he's asking $300 for it. Includes all accessories.
> 
> Is it worth the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends I'd say. There might not be a transferable warranty so if anything goes wrong you lose. How do you test everything to make sure it doesn't have some issue. I wonder why he selling it so soon. I like having some recourse if problems arise. It is up to your risk tolerance. Seems like a good price tho.


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> Denon avr-x2400h - being sold by an owner - in Canada - used barely, he's asking $300 for it. Includes all accessories.
> 
> Is it worth the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're willing to settle for the power output of the 2400H, why not just buy a used AVR off Craigslist or Facebook marketplace? You could probably get something for under $100.


----------



## kumar2018

PlanetAVS said:


> If you're willing to settle for the power output of the 2400H, why not just buy a used AVR off Craigslist or Facebook marketplace? You could probably get something for under $100.




How is a 3313ci for $50? Craigslist. Opinions on this receiver ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar2018

kumar2018 said:


> How is a 3313ci for $50? Craigslist. Opinions on this receiver ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How is Denon avr3313ci? For $50? Opinion on receiver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> How is a 3313ci for $50? Craigslist. Opinions on this receiver ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For your purposes that is a lot of power for the buck. Sounds like a good low risk deal if there aren't any issues with it.


----------



## PineyRiver

htwaits said:


> Thanks for the reply. I assume that your player can do 4K HDR disks.
> 
> You might as well get an AVR that can pass HDR sources. That will allow you to use the AVR as a switching device for a range of sources that you might want to add in the future. You should buy HDMI cables that have this label to avoid a range of HDMI handshake problems.
> 
> *Monoprice Certified Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, 4K @ 60Hz, HDR, 18Gbps, 28AWG, YUV 4:4:4, 6ft, Black*
> 
> Or 36 AWG for less stress on the HDMI ports.
> 
> *Monoprice Ultra Slim Certified Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, [email protected], HDR, 18Gbps, 36AWG, YUV 4:4:4, 6ft, Black*
> 
> It's the label that will protect you, not where you buy HDMI Premium Certified Cables or how much you pay for them. Amazon and others carry these cables too.


thanks for the sound advice,I'll look for a AVR with that in it, also the cables
Any particular model I should lean towards? thanks


----------



## tipsymcstaggers

*Monolith 7x on Amazon for $1499*

For whatever reason, Amazon seems to be selling a few Monolith 7x amps at a time for $1499.00. I ordered one a few weeks ago for this price thinking they may have just been mis-labeled 7's, but received it and it's a 7x with the XLR connections and works great. I've got it on a carpeted floor and it gets warm but can easily put my hand on top of it at all times. 



Currently only two (2) available, so get 'em while they're hot:



https://www.amazon.com/Monolith-Multi-Channel-Power-Amplifier-Channel/dp/B0197VRC1W/


----------



## htwaits

PineyRiver said:


> thanks for the sound advice,I'll look for a AVR with that in it, also the cables
> Any particular model I should lean towards? thanks


I have had Denon for several years, but the other main brands are good too. Right now is clearance time for the 2017 models. That's when I've bought my past three AVRs. 

*Here is a sample of low end AVRs that might do what you want at Amazon.*

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## jeffc7

Picked up a Denon AVR 3400H for $495 shipped from greentoe.com. It was fulfilled by Electronic Express.


----------



## DonMac

Amazon has the *Yamaha RX-V683* 7.2-channel AV receiver (last year's model) on sale for $299 (on an early Black Friday Sale, I guess): 

LINK: https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V683BL-7-2-Channel-MusicCast-Bluetooth/dp/B06XY1YTMJ/

official specs: https://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio_visual/av_receivers_amps/rx-v683_u/specs.html

*EDIT: Well, that didn't last long - the deal is now dead. But I wouldn't be surprised if the deal returns on Black Friday because Amazon did the exact same deal with the previous year's model (RX-V681) for last year's Black Friday.*

price tracking link: https://camelcamelcamel.com/Yamaha-RX-V683BL-7-2-Channel-MusicCast-Bluetooth/product/B06XY1YTMJ


----------



## villyvitz

I found a Onkyo TX-NR555 for $200 CAD third-party but BNIB. This is my first foray into the home theater audio space and was wondering if this is a decent entry level receiver for a good price.


----------



## htwaits

villyvitz said:


> I found a Onkyo TX-NR555 for $200 CAD third-party but BNIB. This is my first foray into the home theater audio space and was wondering if this is a decent entry level receiver for a good price.


Sure it's fine if you have efficient speakers ( 80 W/Ch. (8 Ohms)). What you probably won't have is a warranty.

*Click here for a used example at Amazon. *


----------



## villyvitz

htwaits said:


> Sure it's fine if you have efficient speakers ( 80 W/Ch. (8 Ohms)). What you probably won't have is a warranty.


Yeah, I'm rolling the dice without the warranty, which is worrisome considering I read a bit about Onkyo issues. So it goes. 

I'm looking around for a good deal on Kijiji for some used speakers, but also thinking of just picking up some new Micca MB42x's off of Amazon. Would those be "efficient"?


----------



## cocrh

villyvitz said:


> Yeah, I'm rolling the dice without the warranty, which is worrisome considering I read a bit about Onkyo issues. So it goes.
> 
> I'm looking around for a good deal on Kijiji for some used speakers, but also thinking of just picking up some new Micca MB42x's off of Amazon. Would those be "efficient"?


Instead of Micca I think you'd be much better off with nice NHT Superones or Superzeros.

https://www.amazon.com/NHT-SuperOne...8&qid=1541700920&sr=8-1&keywords=nht+superone

https://www.amazon.com/NHT-SuperZer...8&qid=1541700920&sr=8-2&keywords=nht+superone

or just saw this on Best buy, good sounding Sony Core bookshelves for only 75 a pair!

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-c...f-speakers-pair-black/5721014.p?skuId=5721014

Your receiver would drive either one nicely!


----------



## cocrh

Best Buy has some pre-black friday deals.

Onkyo 676 for 249.00

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/5763442.p?skuId=5763442


----------



## GSA53

*Onkyo deal tx rx820 today*

@ WOOT Pretty Hot Deal
$459.00. Authorized Dealer. Factory Warranty (3 Yr.)
New but not the latest 2018 model...which means little when compared.


----------



## htwaits

villyvitz said:


> Yeah, I'm rolling the dice without the warranty, which is worrisome considering I read a bit about Onkyo issues. So it goes.
> 
> I'm looking around for a good deal on Kijiji for some used speakers, but also thinking of just picking up some new Micca MB42x's off of Amazon. Would those be "efficient"?


If you get the AVR then I would go to the speaker forums for help with speakers. You'll need to provide information about what your audio objectives are. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Zzz..oltan!

Just bought a Denon x4400h on Amazon from a third party seller (IQ Home Entertainment) and they seem to have additional units for sale.

Condition is listed as "used, like new" but what convinced me to buy was the following:

"Authorized Dealer. Slightly damaged shipping box/carton. Unit is Perfect as New. Full Warranty."

I looked them up and they are indeed listed as authorized dealers: https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch

Price is *$749.00* & FREE Shipping + $0.00 estimated tax for out-of-state buyers (they are in Fairfax, VA).

IMO this is a great deal for open box units that come with full 3Y Denon warranty. :smile:


----------



## drh3b

Zzz..oltan! said:


> Just bought a Denon x4400h on Amazon from a third party seller (IQ Home Entertainment) and they seem to have additional units for sale.
> 
> Condition is listed as "used, like new" but what convinced me to buy was the following:
> 
> "Authorized Dealer. Slightly damaged shipping box/carton. Unit is Perfect as New. Full Warranty."
> 
> I looked them up and they are indeed listed as authorized dealers: https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch
> 
> Price is *$749.00* & FREE Shipping + $0.00 estimated tax for out-of-state buyers (they are in Fairfax, VA).
> 
> IMO this is a great deal for open box units that come with full 3Y Denon warranty. :smile:


I bought a new x4300h from them via Amazon, and had no problem getting warranty service, so they are definitely Authorized.


----------



## jjkusaf1

Zzz..oltan! said:


> Just bought a Denon x4400h on Amazon from a third party seller (IQ Home Entertainment) and they seem to have additional units for sale.
> 
> Condition is listed as "used, like new" but what convinced me to buy was the following:
> 
> "Authorized Dealer. Slightly damaged shipping box/carton. Unit is Perfect as New. Full Warranty."
> 
> I looked them up and they are indeed listed as authorized dealers: https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch
> 
> Price is *$749.00* & FREE Shipping + $0.00 estimated tax for out-of-state buyers (they are in Fairfax, VA).
> 
> IMO this is a great deal for open box units that come with full 3Y Denon warranty. :smile:


Thanks. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and bought it (been watching this receiver as well as the Marantz SR6012) to replace my aging Pioneer Elite 45tx


----------



## kumar2018

Is it worth buying a 1-2 year old of the following from a private seller? (Canadian prices)

Paradigm Prestige 95F - pair for $3400
Paradigm Prestige 55C - center for $1400

Thoughts on buying these used? I've seen and auditioned .. they seem in great physical condition and sound fair. 

What about longevity and reliability? Is it ok to buy these used? Or buy new? Used set costs me $4800 and new will cost $6650


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheenan

Massive sale over at A4L. Most things marked down.


----------



## iceatola

kumar2018 said:


> Is it worth buying a 1-2 year old of the following from a private seller? (Canadian prices)
> 
> Paradigm Prestige 95F - pair for $3400
> Paradigm Prestige 55C - center for $1400
> 
> Thoughts on buying these used? I've seen and auditioned .. they seem in great physical condition and sound fair.
> 
> What about longevity and reliability? Is it ok to buy these used? Or buy new? Used set costs me $4800 and new will cost $6650
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me personally spending that much money on electronics I will always buy new. 
What's a couple grand more for a piece of mind spending that much money on electronics ?


----------



## htwaits

kumar2018 said:


> Is it worth buying a 1-2 year old of the following from a private seller? (Canadian prices)
> 
> Paradigm Prestige 95F - pair for $3400
> Paradigm Prestige 55C - center for $1400
> 
> Thoughts on buying these used? I've seen and auditioned .. they seem in great physical condition and *sound fair.*
> 
> What about longevity and reliability? Is it ok to buy these used? Or buy new? Used set costs me $4800 and new will cost $6650
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does it mean to you that the sound is fair? To me I would expect fair sound in a $300 new AVR.


----------



## audiovideochallenged

I am looking to buy a new receiver and am looking at Denon AVR-x6400 $1499.99 and Marantz SR 7012 $1199.99. Both have similar features that I want. Anybody has a suggestion which one is better (apart from the price difference between the two)?


----------



## kumar2018

htwaits said:


> What does it mean to you that the sound is fair? To me I would expect fair sound in a $300 new AVR.




Sound Comparison of the used pair vs a new one I've heard. I meant to say the speakers or sound did not as if they were abused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htwaits

kumar2018 said:


> Sound Comparison of the used pair vs a new one I've heard. I meant to say the speakers or sound did not as if they were abused.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for satisfying my curiosity.


----------



## kumar2018

htwaits said:


> Thanks for satisfying my curiosity.




Anytime. Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigguyca

audiovideochallenged said:


> I am looking to buy a new receiver and am looking at Denon AVR-x6400 $1499.99 and Marantz SR 7012 $1199.99. Both have similar features that I want. Anybody has a suggestion which one is better (apart from the price difference between the two)?


Short version: 

X6400H better amplifier modules

SR7012 better preouts

Get the X6400H if you will only use the internal amplifiers or will use the L,C,R internal amplifiers.

Get the SR7012 if you'll use external amplifiers on at least the L,C,R channels.

Get the X6400H if you'll take the future as it comes and want the best jack-of-all trades.


----------



## gusbuf

*Sony STR-DN1080 price drop to $400 or less*

Price drop alert on the well-reviewed Sony STR-DN1080 receiver. Originally listed at $599. In summer for a couple months it dropped to $499. It went back up to $599 a couple months ago. Now Sony has knocked the price down to $399! Not sure how long it will last. At this price, is this the best bang-for-your-buck receiver right now? Will other manufacturers follow suit before Black Friday and knock down their prices on similarly spec'd receivers? I have been in the market for a new received and this was on the short list. At this price, can I do better with another model from another manufacturer?


----------



## pandaconda

gusbuf said:


> Price drop alert on the well-reviewed Sony STR-DN1080 receiver. Originally listed at $599. In summer for a couple months it dropped to $499. It went back up to $599 a couple months ago. Now Sony has knocked the price down to $399! Not sure how long it will last. At this price, is this the best bang-for-your-buck receiver right now? Will other manufacturers follow suit before Black Friday and knock down their prices on similarly spec'd receivers? I have been in the market for a new received and this was on the short list. At this price, can I do better with another model from another manufacturer?


Came to ask the same thing! Here's what I'm looking at, along with any reservations:

Onkyo 777 @ $329
-------A bit wary of HDMI passthrough issues I read about with Onkyos... I'm extra sensitive to this since my last AVR had HDMI issues
Yamaha RX-V683 @ $399 (but would only buy this one if it comes down to $299 as it semi-likely will BF)
-------Could be the best at $299, but then again that deal may not happen
Sony DN1080 @ $399
-------Highest rated of the bunch, 4K/HDR issues should be nonexistent for Sony, might pick up a Sony X900F LCD too so would even match


----------



## pandaconda

gusbuf said:


> Price drop alert on the well-reviewed Sony STR-DN1080 receiver. Originally listed at $599. In summer for a couple months it dropped to $499. It went back up to $599 a couple months ago. Now Sony has knocked the price down to $399! Not sure how long it will last. At this price, is this the best bang-for-your-buck receiver right now? Will other manufacturers follow suit before Black Friday and knock down their prices on similarly spec'd receivers? I have been in the market for a new received and this was on the short list. At this price, can I do better with another model from another manufacturer?


Whoops scratch that last reply! Found an even better deal on the Sony STR-DN1080 and went ahead and pulled the trigger. Got it for $358 (~$353 after Ebates cash back!) but it turned out to be a one-time deal that isn't available anymore...

Turns out FocusCamera.com (authorized Sony dealer) is legit though and pretty easy to work with. You can get a $5 first-time discount with them bringing it down to $393 with free ~3 day shipping. I got tax-free too, but of course that probably varies by state.

I figure I was looking at minimum $325 with tax on whatever Yamaha/Onkyo I'd get on a deal, so it's worth it for the Sony quality/look and for not having to scour the net another 8 days til BF haha. Sorry the original deal I posted here went away!!


----------



## kumar2018

Do new current year AVR models get deep discounts on Black Friday? 

From past experience, what have you guys found? Are discounts as deep as they're when models change years? 

I'm in Canada so don't know too much about Black Friday deal patterns. I know BF in Canada sucks lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbat21

*Denon AVR-X2400H or Denon AVR-X3400H*

Hi everyone,

Denon AVR-X2400H $449.00 or Denon AVR-X3400H $449.00 Denon Factory Refurbished 

I haven’t had a good track record with refurbished in the past. Is it worth taking a risk and going with the X3400H?
Other than the power I don’t see a big difference. Any advice is appreciated.

Budget $500

Upgrading from Onkyo HT-R590 (Refurbished) theater in a box 
Wasn’t impress with the quality of Onkyo

I plan on upgrading speakers as funding is available.

Airmotiv C1 Center Speaker
Airmotiv B1 Bookshelf Speakers
SVS PB-1000 Subwoofer

Again any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cocrh

The 3400 has the better Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and more power so might be worth it.


----------



## cocrh

Best Buy has this Onkyo TX-NR676 on sale again for $249.00.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/5763442.p?skuId=5763442


----------



## drh3b

blackbat21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Denon AVR-X2400H $449.00 or Denon AVR-X3400H $449.00 Denon Factory Refurbished
> 
> I haven’t had a good track record with refurbished in the past. Is it worth taking a risk and going with the X3400H?
> Other than the power I don’t see a big difference. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Budget $500
> 
> Upgrading from Onkyo HT-R590 (Refurbished) theater in a box
> Wasn’t impress with the quality of Onkyo
> 
> I plan on upgrading speakers as funding is available.
> 
> Airmotiv C1 Center Speaker
> Airmotiv B1 Bookshelf Speakers
> SVS PB-1000 Subwoofer
> 
> Again any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The big upgrade is the better version of Audyssey, and if you are planning on Atmos, it is better equipped to do that. 
I too am very wary of refurbs, although the last fewI got were new unsold product, I'm pretty sure, but you are playing the lottery on that.


----------



## gusbuf

gusbuf said:


> Price drop alert on the well-reviewed Sony STR-DN1080 receiver. Originally listed at $599. In summer for a couple months it dropped to $499. It went back up to $599 a couple months ago. Now Sony has knocked the price down to $399! Not sure how long it will last. At this price, is this the best bang-for-your-buck receiver right now? Will other manufacturers follow suit before Black Friday and knock down their prices on similarly spec'd receivers? I have been in the market for a new received and this was on the short list. At this price, can I do better with another model from another manufacturer?


Deal on the Sony STR-DN1080 is only until 11/17! If interested, better pull the trigger now.


----------



## iceatola

gusbuf said:


> Deal on the Sony STR-DN1080 is only until 11/17! If interested, better pull the trigger now.



This unit has no pre-outs so I pass thanks


----------



## pandaconda

cocrh said:


> Best Buy has this Onkyo TX-NR676 on sale again for $249.00.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/5763442.p?skuId=5763442





gusbuf said:


> Deal on the Sony STR-DN1080 is only until 11/17! If interested, better pull the trigger now.


These alternating pre-Black-Friday deals are so confusing lol. Wanted that Onkyo deal but missed it, bought the Sony, now it's back again. Never thought I'd say it but I wish it was all compressed down to one day again!

With the Sony I got an extra one-time thing for $350 total vs $270 after-tax for the Onkyo... but now I'm worried I paid more for the essentially the same thing? Or just for the Sony name? Guess I'll just have to see how it works with my devices/projector combo...


----------



## eric102

cocrh said:


> Best Buy has this Onkyo TX-NR676 on sale again for $249.00.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/5763442.p?skuId=5763442


I bit, seems decent for the price plus I was looking for one with analog component video up-converting which many at this price point don't have.


----------



## Subsonic1

Just bought a brand new Denon X4400H for $749 from Amzon/IQ Home entertainment. I have discussed the deal with James at IQ and he advised me to go ahead and order a refurbished unit at $749 and he has shipped a brand new one. He has confirmed it in an email along with the receipt for full factory warranty. 

I have been waiting for a better deal on this for the past few weeks and Crutchfield is now out of stock, indicating the inventory will deplete fast. So, made and decision and pulled the plug. This will be replacing my 12 year old Pioneer Elite 72TXV.


----------



## ShadowBlade2

$250 for the Onkyo 676 is really tempting. The other receiver I'm looking at is the Denon X1500H, which is $399 on discount right now. For those more well-versed, what more would I be getting for the extra $150 with the Denon than the Onkyo? Just using this with a regular 5.1 setup for 4K movies/streaming/gaming and music streaming.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay

Hello guys. Since I am hunting for a projector this black Friday, is there any similar thread for projector deals? If yes yes could you please point me to the right direction. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Hello guys. Since I am hunting for a projector this black Friday, is there any similar thread for projector deals? If yes yes could you please point me to the right direction. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/199-front-projectors-great-found-deals/


----------



## Dr.Lakshay

PlanetAVS said:


> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/199-front-projectors-great-found-deals/


Says the thread is not found

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceatola

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Says the thread is not found
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Here you go >>> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/199-front-projectors-great-found-deals/


----------



## svaranasi

Subsonic1 said:


> Just bought a brand new Denon X4400H for $749 from Amzon/IQ Home entertainment. I have discussed the deal with James at IQ and he advised me to go ahead and order a refurbished unit at $749 and he has shipped a brand new one. He has confirmed it in an email along with the receipt for full factory warranty.
> 
> I have been waiting for a better deal on this for the past few weeks and Crutchfield is now out of stock, indicating the inventory will deplete fast. So, made and decision and pulled the plug. This will be replacing my 12 year old Pioneer Elite 72TXV.


I reached out to them yesterday and they said, the only ones they have were brand new - selling for $899. So, you got a great deal!
Any other good subs < 800 for 9 channel with good power and reliability?


----------



## Stevetd

svaranasi said:


> I reached out to them yesterday and they said, the only ones they have were brand new - selling for $899. So, you got a great deal!
> 
> Any other good subs < 800 for 9 channel with good power and reliability?




Did the same thing today after a deal here in the classifieds, that I thought was done, fell through. They told me the same thing, $899. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar2018

iceatola said:


> Here you go >>> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/199-front-projectors-great-found-deals/




Any forum for speakers deals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocrh

I have not seen any speaker deal threads.

SVS is having a sale on two nice subs, SB12/PB12

https://www.svsound.com/pages/subwoofers

Some sales going with Emotiva and Chane. 

The Emotiva B1 and C1 and C2 centers are fantastic speakers.
https://emotiva.com/collections/loudspeakers
Offer applies to purchases made from 11/1/2018-12/31/2018 and cannot be combined with any other discount or applied to gift cards. Offer is delivered in the form of a store credit discount code to be applied to your next purchase, has no cash value and can not exceed a $400 reward.
Spend $500 - $100 credit
Spend $1000 - $200 credit
Spend $1500 - $300 credit
Spend $2000 - $400 credit

Chane has some $$ off on their A1.4 and A5.4
https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/a-series-speakers/
To earn a whopping $140 off a pair of A5.4, starting late this week use coupon code A5.4 in the checkout.
To earn a solid $50 off a pair of A1.4, use code A1.4.

If you'd like more info or an email alert, drop us a line. Remember, these deals go live this weekend - Friday, November 23rd - and stay live all the way through Friday, December 21st.


----------



## cocrh

svaranasi said:


> I reached out to them yesterday and they said, the only ones they have were brand new - selling for $899. So, you got a great deal!
> Any other good subs < 800 for 9 channel with good power and reliability?


For subs get two of SB12 or PB12 and have max audio fun!!

https://www.svsound.com/pages/subwoofers


----------



## Warsteiner

I know someone already posted about the Pioneer Elite VSX-LX503 being on sale for $799 everywhere. I picked one up at Best Buy today and while I was there I also noticed the 303 was on sale for $599 as well. So was the Onkyo 787 for $599 as well. All 3 are great deals at this price!


----------



## pfar54

Zzz..oltan! said:


> Just bought a Denon x4400h on Amazon from a third party seller (IQ Home Entertainment) and they seem to have additional units for sale.
> 
> Condition is listed as "used, like new" but what convinced me to buy was the following:
> 
> "Authorized Dealer. Slightly damaged shipping box/carton. Unit is Perfect as New. Full Warranty."
> 
> I looked them up and they are indeed listed as authorized dealers:
> 
> Price is *$749.00* & FREE Shipping + $0.00 estimated tax for out-of-state buyers (they are in Fairfax, VA).
> 
> IMO this is a great deal for open box units that come with full 3Y Denon warranty. :smile:



Thanks for posting this! You saved me $150. I should be getting it today and will post how it looks.


----------



## svaranasi

Well, I used eBay 15% off coupon that came up today and purchased an Open box from Sound Distributor (they are authorized denon dealers). Seller confirmed 3 year warranty. Got it for $720 including taxes.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Need a recommendation for a unit that will be used as an external amp in conjunction with a 9.2 channel Denon 4400H, to get me to 11 channels.

Considering a low cost refurb AVR such as the Denon S540BT for $140 on accessoriesforless.com. The advantage I see is to keep my costs down plus the AVR has the flexibility to be repurposed as an AVR in the future. However it is only rated at 70 watts in 2 channel mode (the primary 4400H AVR is rated at 125 watts in 2 channel mode).

Alternatively I could spend more on an external power amp such as the Emotiva A300 for $400, rated at 150 watts in 2 channel mode.

Is it important for the external amp to have at least the same amount of power as the primary AVR? I'm guessing it would if I am planning to power the Left, Front, Center. Or would it be viable to go with a lower powered amp and assign the surround channels to it instead?


----------



## MrBreeze

svaranasi said:


> Well, I used eBay 15% off coupon that came up today and purchased an Open box from Sound Distributor (they are authorized denon dealers). Seller confirmed 3 year warranty. Got it for $720 including taxes.


I read about these ebay coupons all of the time. How do you get them?


----------



## svaranasi

MrBreeze said:


> I read about these ebay coupons all of the time. How do you get them?


This was thanksgiving offer I saw on slickdeals.net. This time the coupon was only applicable if you used their ebay mobile app.


----------



## kumar2018

MrBreeze said:


> I read about these ebay coupons all of the time. How do you get them?




Create an eBay account, also download the eBay app, and sign in to eBay mobile app. 

You're automatically registered to receive web only/ mobile only / or both coupon use offers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker412

I have an older Onkyo that is just 1080p from about 10 years ago. I am looking to upgrade to a 4K receiver since I'll be getting a 4K TV in the next few months. I don't have (or will have) a 7.2 setup so I'm seriously looking at the 676 deal that is still live. How is the 4K on this receiver and does it support HDR10 or the other plethora of UHD formats that I'm not up on. 
Oh also, does the BT on any of these receivers support BT headphones or just sending audio from your phone to the AVR?


Edit: Looks like the 676 doesn't support HLG? Not sure what that is.


----------



## cocrh

Only models I know of that transmit BT to headphones is the Yamaha VX-A670, 770, 870 etc lines. They stopped it on the 680, 780, 880 etc lines.

I think that Onkyo supports all the things you mentioned. Need to run through the complete specs on it.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Stryker412 said:


> I have an older Onkyo that is just 1080p from about 10 years ago. I am looking to upgrade to a 4K receiver since I'll be getting a 4K TV in the next few months. I don't have (or will have) a 7.2 setup so I'm seriously looking at the 676 deal that is still live. How is the 4K on this receiver and does it support HDR10 or the other plethora of UHD formats that I'm not up on.
> Oh also, does the BT on any of these receivers support BT headphones or just sending audio from your phone to the AVR?
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like the 676 doesn't support HLG? Not sure what that is.



HLG is an HDR format mainly used for live broadcasting. Also some Youtube videos are HDR. I believe Directv broadcasts their content using HLG. Good to have for future proofing but there isn't a lot of content right now.


----------



## ShadowBlade2

Am I missing something or does the Onkyo 676 not pass through HDR?


----------



## PlanetAVS

ShadowBlade2 said:


> Am I missing something or does the Onkyo 676 not pass through HDR?



According to the owners thread, it received a Dolby Vision firmware update at the start of this year.


----------



## Stryker412

The Onkyo 620 and 720 are the same price. Outside of multi-room HDMI support on the 720, I'm not seeing much difference. Is there a reason to go with one or the other?


https://www.crutchfield.com/S-J1Yqk...80RZ720/Onkyo-TX-RZ620-vs-Onkyo-TX-RZ720.html


----------



## pfar54

pfar54 said:


> Thanks for posting this! You saved me $150. I should be getting it today and will post how it looks.


So I received the Denon x4400h that was open box, priced at $749. The unit is as brand new as you can get, without knowing they took it out to test. There were two small holes in the box - that's it. $150 saved and well worth it.


----------



## ChromeJob

Costco is offering a US$90 rebate on the Yamaha TSR-7850 AVR, making the price $399 through 12/23/18 (free shipping for members!). Details of the model can found in the "Official Yamaha owners RX-V*85/TSR-7850" thread.

https://www.costco.com/Yamaha-TSR-7850-7.2-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver.product.100456240.html


----------



## Thrill Killer

Denon AVR-X3400H only $599 on Amazon


----------



## Poorman65

*Receivers in $350 or Less Range*

I see the Yamaha RX-V683BL for $329 and Denon AVRX1400 at $299. 

I think they both meet my requirements. Need 4k, 3D, DLNA, Bluetooth, Sub Pre-Out, at least 1 Optical, 3+ HDMI. A phono would be nice, but not a must. I have an odd shaped room with awkward speaker placement, so Room Correction is important. Would also like to be able to control it with SmartThings or Harmony Hub over Wi-Fi. Right now I have a 5.1 setup, but I am curious about whether Atmos would be a good upgrade.


So is one of these a better choice over the other? Are their other options in my price range that would be even better?


----------



## eriksells916

HA HA this is now the third time today that I have answered a thread regarding the tsr-7850, x1400 and rx-v683. I too am stuck deciding between the 3 receivers and here is what I can share with you, hope it helps? 

I was about to order the 683 from AC4L because it is less than the tsr-7850, same price as the x1400, but it has a phono input. However, after reading about 20 pages in the rx-v683 owners thread, there appears to be a hiccup with the firmware updates that is causing major issues. 

Since this is for a kids gaming room I am keeping the budget tight, so I am back to either the onkyo 777 or the x1400. The Denon is far superior on paper but I just don't want to have to buy a phono preamp for the x1400.


IF you have a costco membership the tsr-7850 looks awesome for the price. If you can up the budget a little, the x1500h now has a phono input. However, at that price you could jump up into the big leagues with the Denon x3400, which has full pre-outs, dual hdmi outs, dual subwoofer control and some of the best commercially available room correction software in audyssey xt32. 


Good luck!


----------



## John Sully

If you have a difficult room, the Denon has MultiEQ XT, which is probably better than YPAO.


----------



## yanks1

I think the Yamaha is better AVR, I own both in secondary set-ups & feel the Yammy has better sound quality


----------



## Poorman65

Is there a big difference in room correction between the two?


----------



## bobknavs

eriksells916 said:


> (snip)
> 
> IF you have a costco membership the tsr-7850 looks awesome for the price.
> 
> (snip)


As far as I know, the TSR-7850 is identical to the RX-V685. (Yamaha seems to have departed from their old naming convention. I had a TSR-5810, which is identical to an RX-V581. The TSR-7810 was identical to an RX-V781.)

You don't need a Costco membership to buy a TSR-7850 from Costco.com. (It's not listed as a "members only" item, as some are.) However, there may be a 5% surcharge for non-members.


----------



## htwaits

Thrill Killer said:


> Denon AVR-X3400H only $599 on Amazon


Isn't that the same price that's been available since the AVR-X3500H became available?


----------



## nith

Yamaha RX-A1080 = $816; RX-A2080 = $1120; RX-A3080 = $1420 @ Amazon


----------



## ronswanson221

*New Home Theater Receiver Needed*

Looking or advice on a new home theater receiver. My speakers are a Klipsch Home Theater 7.1. 2 RF82, 1 RC62, 1 RW10D, 4 RS42 
My current receiver is located here: 

POWER
Amplifier Design
Discrete (A.D. Energy)
Surround Power
110 Watts x 7 (20Hz - 20kHz, 8 ohms, 09% THD - FTC)
Stereo Power
110 Watts x 2 (20Hz - 20kHz, 8 ohms, 09% THD - FTC)

From all my research, Onkyo and Yamaha seem like the most popular and best rated brands of receivers.

I am not super familiar with audio best practices and specs. I would like to get a 9.2 receiver, but am not willing to spend over $850 on the device. 7.2 is fine if I cant get into 9.2 at the price point I am willing to spend. I am looking for something with similar specs, but with modern features like 4k/HDR, HDCP 2.2, bluetooth, Sirius, etc.

I found these models out there, but do not understand what I am losing moving down to 6 Ohms with the Onkyo.

The receiver for $369.99 is definitely attractive at that price, but I want good sound most of all. Please let me know what you think, or if you have other recommendations.


----------



## dbcole

*Yamaha TSR-7850 or Denon AVR S740H*

Hi everyone. I've been considering the Yamaha TSR-7850 at Costco for $440, but saw the Denon S740 on sale at Best Buy for $349, regularly $479. In addition to the internet streaming apps, I'm interested in driving four pairs of 8 ohm ceiling speakers, three pairs upstairs and one pair downstairs. I would like to group the three upstairs pairs into a single zone. I know both receivers have a Zone 2, but it appears the Yamaha has Extra SP1 (F. Presence/Zone 2) and Extra SP2 (Surround Back/Zone 2/BiAmp) outputs. These appear to be 8 ohm outputs. The Denon outputs appear to be reconfigurable for 8, 6, or 4 ohms. 


My speaker volume controls are Russound ALT-126Rs, which are impedance matching. So could I feasibly connect the three upstairs speaker pairs to one Zone 2 output if the volume controls are set to the correct impedance multiplier, or is this a bad idea? Because the 7850 is only a seven channel receiver, does the Yamaha SP1 and SP2 outputs only support a pair at a time?


The downstairs speaker pair would simply be used as part of a 5.1 setup. Any insight would be appreciate.


Dave


----------



## cocrh

ronswanson221 said:


> Repost since the forum wont let me post urls/
> 
> Looking or advice on a new home theater receiver. My speakers are a Klipsch Home Theater 7.1. 2 RF82, 1 RC62, 1 RW10D, 4 RS42
> My current receiver is: Pioneer VSX-03TXH
> 
> POWER
> Amplifier Design
> Discrete (A.D. Energy)
> Surround Power
> 110 Watts x 7 (20Hz - 20kHz, 8 ohms, 09% THD - FTC)
> Stereo Power
> 110 Watts x 2 (20Hz - 20kHz, 8 ohms, 09% THD - FTC)
> 
> From all my research, Onkyo and Yamaha seem like the most popular and best rated brands of receivers.
> 
> I am not super familiar with audio best practices and specs. I would like to get a 9.2 receiver, but am not willing to spend over $850 on the device. 7.2 is fine if I cant get into 9.2 at the price point I am willing to spend. I am looking for something with similar specs, but with modern features like 4k/HDR, HDCP 2.2, bluetooth, Sirius, etc.
> 
> I found these models out there, but do not understand what I am losing moving down to 6 Ohms with the Onkyo.
> 
> Onkyo: TX-NR777 $370
> Onkyo: TX-NR787 $599
> Yamaha: RX-A1080 $817
> 
> The receiver for $369.99 is definitely attractive at that price, but I want good sound most of all. Please let me know what you think, or if you have other recommendations.


[/QUOTE]

The 6 ohm rating is for the speakers you can attach. It probably supports speakers 8 or 6 ohm. Some speakers are 4 ohm so that would be harder to drive and possible overheat the amp. Yamaha, Denon and Marantz all support down to 4 ohm speakers.

The Onkyo price is really nice but not sure on reliability. Some have had issues. 

The Yamaha is really nice and probably best reliability. At that top budget area if you could stretch your budget just 50 more you could get a killer Marantz 6012
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642SR6012/Marantz-SR6012.html

Denon is good to and pricing on the X3400H is pretty good these days.
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AV...MItOXq1ePy3gIVxYKzCh3NVg-XEAYYBSABEgJqxfD_BwE

Both the Denon and Marantz have the nice Audyssey 32XT version which is supposed to give really good room correction


----------



## Poorman65

Was thinking that the 7850 was the same as the 683, but once I researched it a bit I found that it is actually the 780. A little over what I was planning to spend but I think it is a good buy.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ryanman0

*Some Kicker Subwoofers on sale*

Crutchfield appears to have some kicker subwoofers on sale today only. Same price on amazon. I am not sure if this is a sale from the manufacturer.


----------



## ChromeJob

What cocrh said. Onkyo may've worked out their reliability issues. For more info on that, and details of features, check the "Onkyo owners'" threads. This is the "deals thread," most owners who can help you aren't monitoring the topic.  

If you're shopping in the $400 range, look at Costco's rebate on the Yamaha TSR-7850 this month (thru 12/23). Comparable to a "RX-V785", but may have some features similar to the Yamaha RX-A780, -A880 (they share the same firmware).


----------



## bobknavs

Poorman65 said:


> Was thinking that the 7850 was the same as the 683, but once I researched it a bit I found that it is actually the 780. A little over what I was planning to spend but I think it is a good buy.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You may be right that the TSR-7850 is a closer match to the RX_A780. It appears (from Yamaha's web pages) that the TSR lacks the fifth foot of the Aventage series, and the layout of the rear panel is _very _slightly different from the A780, but their specs look identical. (The web pages for the TSR-7850 and the RX-V685 appear to use the same picture for the backs of both models, albeit with the model name blacked out for the 7850 and the resolution lower for the V685.)

That may make the TSR-7850 a better deal than I thought, if it has Aventage series guts. I'm not sure how much I buy Yamaha's claim that the Aventage models use better internals than their regular line, but it can't hurt.


----------



## ChromeJob

bobknavs said:


> You may be right that the TSR-7850 is a closer match to the RX_A780. It appears (from Yamaha's web pages) that the TSR lacks the fifth foot of the Aventage series, and the layout of the rear panel is _very _slightly different from the A780, but their specs look identical. (The web pages for the TSR-7850 and the RX-V685 appear to use the same picture for the backs of both models, albeit with the model name blacked out for the 7850 and the resolution lower for the V685.)
> 
> That may make the TSR-7850 a better deal than I thought, if it has Aventage series guts. I'm not sure how much I buy Yamaha's claim that the Aventage models use better internals than their regular line, but it can't hurt.


Except that the model number continues to follow the non-Costco vs. Costco RX-V line, not the Aventage line.  That's not proof, just an indication. 

I would take the factory warranty to be my second clue.

BTW, discussion in another thread about the "ad price is misleading" is mistaken. This screenshot clearly shows the regular price, rebate, and the final price after the rebate.


----------



## bobknavs

ChromeJob said:


> Except that the model number continues to follow the non-Costco vs. Costco RX-V line, not the Aventage line.  That's not proof, just an indication.
> 
> I would take the factory warranty to be my second clue.
> 
> BTW, discussion in another thread about the "ad price is misleading" is mistaken. This screenshot clearly shows the regular price, rebate, and the final price after the rebate.


If it followed the old convention, it would be identical to an RX-V785, which does not exist. (I bought a TSR-5810, = RX-V581.)

I didn't do a line-by-line comparison, but the TSR seemed to have identical specs to the RX-A780, which is slightly different from the RX-V685.

This may all be bogus, because the Yamaha web pages seem to have been prepared though a lot of copy-and-paste. It's clear that the picture of the rear of the TSR and the RX-V685 are the same (other than blacking out the model number on the TSR). Look at the text on the power cable; I can't imagine that would be identical on any two AVRs.

Not that I believe that any of this matters very much. The TSR-7850 looks like a good deal from Costco, regardless of its pedigree.


----------



## Alcapa

htwaits said:


> Isn't that the same price that's been available since the AVR-X3500H became available?


camelcamelcamel says yes...same reason I didn't grab one this weekend!


----------



## ChromeJob

bobknavs said:


> If it followed the old convention, it would be identical to an RX-V785, which does not exist.


* YET.* 

Or ... it was planned, and abandoned after starting production of the 7850. Who knows. 

If you go back to the 685, 583, and compare with RX-A AVRs, you'll see the same feature by feature similarities playing out. I even pointed this out here and here in the RX-V*83 and RX-A*70 lines (look for "similar models").  Can't remember about the *81 series, but I think they had the same similarities.


----------



## ChromeJob

*Yamaha TSR-7850 or Denon AVR S740H*

Yamahas have had an impedance adjustment for years, but solely to pass UL testing with sustained loads through lower impedance speakers. 6Ω, even 4Ω speakers will be fine if you don’t over drive them. 

Unless you use a third party splitter/amp, the SP1 and SP2 speakers outputs are intended for use with only one speaker for the pair of terminals. You can download the manual from Yamaha for more info, or ask in one of hte dedicated “owners’” threads. 

FYI, there’s a rebate on the 7850 at Costco this month. Check the “Deals” thread that’s pinned in this forum.


----------



## ItzMe

Zone 2 confusion here....I was thinking I'd need to spend alot more and would have to get a 9.1 system. Can you guys confirm that Costco's $399.99 7850 will let me have what _I think _is a 5.2.1 system in my living room (L,C,R,Back L, Back R), 2 Atmos height speaker and 1 Sub. AND that I can_ also _hook up 2 speakers on the back porch for music. If i hit the Zone 2 button, can i get music on my back porch AND my living room? Can a toggle the Zone 2 button to get just the living room or just the back porch or both? I keep re-reading the Zone 2 explanation blurb and I'm still not sure.

There would need to be 9 speaker posts on the back to do that, right? Are there? Thanks!


----------



## eric102

ItzMe said:


> Zone 2 confusion here....I was thinking I'd need to spend alot more and would have to get a 9.1 system. Can you guys confirm that Costco's $399.99 7850 will let me have what _I think _is a 5.2.1 system in my living room (L,C,R,Back L, Back R), 2 Atmos height speaker and 1 Sub. AND that I can_ also _hook up 2 speakers on the back porch for music. If i hit the Zone 2 button, can i get music on my back porch AND my living room? Can a toggle the Zone 2 button to get just the living room or just the back porch or both? I keep re-reading the Zone 2 explanation blurb and I'm still not sure.
> 
> There would need to be 9 speaker posts on the back to do that, right? Are there? Thanks!


It' has 9 speaker posts but can only use 7 of them at one time. 

Here is Yamaha's blurb: "Second Room Sound Zone 2. This feature, also known as Intelligent Amp Assign, allows users to enjoy stereo sound in a second room. When Zone 2 is turned on, the two surround back channels in a 7.1-channel system will be redirected to the two speakers in Zone 2, while giving the Main Zone 5.1 channels of power. Thanks to this feature, there’s no need to switch the speaker cables on the rear of the AV receiver."


----------



## Rgarc

Here is a link to a low cost pre/pro from Accessories 4 Less. 

https://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/intdhc401/integra-dhc-40.1-7.2-ch-thx-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html


----------



## Shelly Davis-Hill

hi i have a kenwood receiver model kr a5040.. it is 80 watts x 4 and i have a question..

the back of my amp on the ac outlet where u hook up a cd player it says 200 watts max switched or 160 watts max.. does that 200 watts max mean that its 100 watts x 2 when just the A channel is on then its 160 when both A and B channels are on??..


----------



## aerodynamics

Refurbed Pioneer Elite VSX-LX503 $599.99:
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...ch-x-120-watts-networking-a/v-receiver/1.html

Fry’s had this for $549 on BF but if you weren’t able to snag one this is still a good deal on a receiver that can process 11.2 channels.


----------



## ChromeJob

Shelly Davis-Hill said:


> hi i have a kenwood receiver model kr a5040.. it is 80 watts x 4 and i have a question..
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my amp on the ac outlet where u hook up a cd player it says 200 watts max switched or 160 watts max.. does that 200 watts max mean that its 100 watts x 2 when just the A channel is on then its 160 when both A and B channels are on??..


Here be the “Deals thread.” Try posting in a topic for Kenwood owners. 

SEARCH is your friend.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Shelly Davis-Hill said:


> hi i have a kenwood receiver model kr a5040.. it is 80 watts x 4 and i have a question..
> 
> the back of my amp on the ac outlet where u hook up a cd player it says 200 watts max switched or 160 watts max.. does that 200 watts max mean that its 100 watts x 2 when just the A channel is on then its 160 when both A and B channels are on??..


The wattage you are referring to has nothing to do with the power output to the speakers. It has to do with the max wattage of a device if you choose to plug it into the AVR instead of a wall outlet.


----------



## 12gauge

eriksells916 said:


> HA HA this is now the third time today that I have answered a thread regarding the tsr-7850, x1400 and rx-v683. I too am stuck deciding between the 3 receivers and here is what I can share with you, hope it helps?
> 
> I was about to order the 683 from AC4L because it is less than the tsr-7850, same price as the x1400, but it has a phono input. However, after reading about 20 pages in the rx-v683 owners thread, there appears to be a hiccup with the firmware updates that is causing major issues.
> 
> Since this is for a kids gaming room I am keeping the budget tight, so I am back to either the onkyo 777 or the x1400. The Denon is far superior on paper but I just don't want to have to buy a phono preamp for the x1400.
> 
> 
> IF you have a costco membership the tsr-7850 looks awesome for the price. If you can up the budget a little, the x1500h now has a phono input. However, at that price you could jump up into the big leagues with the Denon x3400, which has full pre-outs, dual hdmi outs, dual subwoofer control and some of the best commercially available room correction software in audyssey xt32.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


I like Denon. In fact I'm likely going to end up with the AVR-X4400H for $750 open box, dealer warranty. You can come audition it when it's set up, you are over often enough. Your kid plays records? Mine probably doesn't even know what one is! ... and how did you duck out on helping me mount my 75" TV? I had to ask Frank! Lol... Check Greentoe


----------



## amagalla

Hello all,
This is for new (not refurbed) units from reputable dealers. All other things being equal, should I get the Denon AVR-X4400h for $900 or the AVR-X6400h for $1500?

I'm currently running a 7.1 system so either way, I'll be adding speakers. Both are great prices. My question is; Is the 6400 worth $600 more? What would you do?

Tony


----------



## cocrh

amagalla said:


> Hello all,
> This is for new (not refurbed) units from reputable dealers. All other things being equal, should I get the Denon AVR-X4400h for $900 or the AVR-X6400h for $1500?
> 
> I'm currently running a 7.1 system so either way, I'll be adding speakers. Both are great prices. My question is; Is the 6400 worth $600 more? What would you do?
> 
> Tony


Don't know if you are for sure set on the Denon but the Marantz 7012 is sure a nice unit for $1199.00. If you can handle the porthole display 
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642SR7012/Marantz-SR7012.html


----------



## amagalla

cocrh said:


> Don't know if you are for sure set on the Denon but the Marantz 7012 is sure a nice unit for $1199.00. If you can handle the porthole display
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_642SR7012/Marantz-SR7012.html


This seems to be more in line with the AVR-X4400 which can be had for $900. And since they are the same company, the boards and features are pretty much the same, I'd still go for the Denon. Thanks for the link though.

Tony


----------



## PlanetAVS

amagalla said:


> Hello all,
> This is for new (not refurbed) units from reputable dealers. All other things being equal, should I get the Denon AVR-X4400h for $900 or the AVR-X6400h for $1500?
> 
> I'm currently running a 7.1 system so either way, I'll be adding speakers. Both are great prices. My question is; Is the 6400 worth $600 more? What would you do?
> 
> Tony


The Denon 4400H is a 9 channel AVR, with preouts to support two more channels for a total of 11 channels. The Denon 6400H is 11 channel ready on its own. Go with the 4400H and use the $600 savings on an external amp and ceiling speakers. The rig will run cooler and cleaner.


----------



## amagalla

I don't have room in my cabinet for another amp.

Tony


----------



## PlanetAVS

amagalla said:


> I don't have room in my cabinet for another amp.
> 
> Tony


Then it should be straightforward. If you're planning to run 9 channels, get the 4400H. If you're going to run 11 channels, get the 6400H. Be aware that the Denons run hot on their own. I learned the hard way.


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> So if Denon's run hot, what would be a really good receiver? Looking at atleast 140w per channel. Does 6400 do 140 in all channels? Or does it divide up?
> 
> 
> Eventually upgrading some day in a year or two years with Paradigm Prestige 95/55.
> 
> Other options for receivers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 6400H is rated at 140 watts, based on 2 channel output. Don't know what the rating is for all channels but you can count on it being much lower. I'd be looking to offload to an external amp even with the 6400H. You'll get cleaner output with more headroom.


----------



## kumar2018

PlanetAVS said:


> The 6400H is rated at 140 watts, based on 2 channel output. Don't know what the rating is for all channels but you can count on it being much lower. I'd be looking to offload to an external amp even with the 6400H. You'll get cleaner output with more headroom.




Any other receivers you'd recommend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> Any other receivers you'd recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd look at Yamahas and possibly Pioneer/Onkyo


----------



## Stereodude

kumar2018 said:


> So if Denon's run hot, what would be a really good receiver? Looking at at least 140w per channel. Does 6400 do 140 in all channels? Or does it divide up?
> 
> I picked up an x6400 and looking to power Polk Audio RTi A9 towers with CSI A6 center. And surrounds + sub.
> 
> Eventually upgrading some day in a year or two years with Paradigm Prestige 95/55.
> 
> Other options for receivers?


Just get the Denon you want. Other than Marantz (which are basically the same) no one else has Audyssey anymore and the other autocal / room correction routines are inferior IMHO. I have no idea how one quantifies that a receiver runs "hot". If they're similarly powerful they're going to put off similar amounts of heat unless one has a vastly more efficient amplifier topology. AFAIK, Pioneer is the only company using class D amps in some of their receivers, but that's not a very compelling reason to buy one IMHO.


----------



## Stereodude

PlanetAVS said:


> The 6400H is rated at 140 watts, based on 2 channel output. Don't know what the rating is for all channels but you can count on it being much lower. I'd be looking to offload to an external amp even with the 6400H. You'll get cleaner output with more headroom.


You don't even know how loudly he listens or plans to listen or if he's running any of his speakers as "Large" necessitating gobs of power. You're likely giving him bad advice. Further, just because you don't like Denon doesn't mean no one else can.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Stereodude said:


> I have no idea how one quantifies that a receiver runs "hot". .


How about this? My Denon 4400H blew the power supply the day after I plugged it in, running 7.2. Speakers were all set to "small".



Stereodude said:


> You don't even know how loudly he listens or plans to listen or if he's running any of his speakers as "Large" necessitating gobs of power. You're likely giving him bad advice. Further, just because you don't like Denon doesn't mean no one else can.


I like Denon, see above.


----------



## John Sully

PlanetAVS said:


> The 6400H is rated at 140 watts, based on 2 channel output. Don't know what the rating is for all channels but you can count on it being much lower. I'd be looking to offload to an external amp even with the 6400H. You'll get cleaner output with more headroom.


From looking at a lot of Denon reviews over the years, they seem to deliver about 70% - 75% of rated power when 7 channels are driven on the test bench.


----------



## PlanetAVS

kumar2018 said:


> Any other receivers you'd recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replied to your PM but I believe you have PM turned off?


----------



## John Sully

PlanetAVS said:


> How about this? My Denon 4400H blew the power supply the day after I plugged it in, running 7.2. Speakers were all set to "small".


That sounds like a defective unit to me. I've had four Denon receivers over the last 20 years. One of them blew when I was too hot to trot getting an HD satellite box and didn't turn it off. I shorted out the mains when I dropped a connector across the main speaker terminals. That was an expensive oops, it went into protection and wouldn't come out. That was a 4203, if I remember. The next one was a 3305 which I used happily for 8 or 9 years until the maze of wires in the back got too complex to deal with (it didn't have any HDMI inputs). Then I got an X3000 which I used for 6 years until I went to a 4K system. I now have an X3400 which is sitting happily in my rack with a reasonable amount of air space around it, just like all the others. None of them have ever gone into thermal shutdown.

NB: I do have a friend who has an S720 in an ill ventilated cadenza and he likes to run heavy metal through his system (Mission fronts/center and Vandersteen 2C rears) at ear splitting levels. His occasionally goes into thermal shutdown, but it recovers quickly.


----------



## kumar2018

PlanetAVS said:


> Replied to your PM but I believe you have PM turned off?




Hey I had an issue with the account - it's working now. Please resend  
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

John Sully said:


> That sounds like a defective unit to me. I've had four Denon receivers over the last 20 years. One of them blew when I was too hot to trot getting an HD satellite box and didn't turn it off. I shorted out the mains when I dropped a connector across the main speaker terminals. That was an expensive oops, it went into protection and wouldn't come out. That was a 4203, if I remember. The next one was a 3305 which I used happily for 8 or 9 years until the maze of wires in the back got too complex to deal with (it didn't have any HDMI inputs). Then I got an X3000 which I used for 6 years until I went to a 4K system. I now have an X3400 which is sitting happily in my rack with a reasonable amount of air space around it, just like all the others. None of them have ever gone into thermal shutdown.
> 
> NB: I do have a friend who has an S720 in an ill ventilated cadenza and he likes to run heavy metal through his system (Mission fronts/center and Vandersteen 2C rears) at ear splitting levels. His occasionally goes into thermal shutdown, but it recovers quickly.


Possibly. I am not knocking Denon AVRs, my 4400H is my 3rd consecutive Denon. The original discussion was 4400H vs 6400H and my recommendation was to go with the 4400H and use the savings on an external amp. When they mentioned that they didn't have room for an external amp, my only point was to let them know that Denons have a reputation of running hot and there is some risk in running the amp without external amplification. Doesn't mean it can't be done and it doesn't imply anything about volume restrictions. 

I'm planning to stick with my 4400H (after I get it back from the shop  ) and use an Outlaw 5000 external amp along side it.


----------



## 12gauge

Maybe I should keep my B&K 200.7 and buy some rca cables to connect my new 4400h.


----------



## 12gauge

amagalla said:


> Hello all,
> This is for new (not refurbed) units from reputable dealers. All other things being equal, should I get the Denon AVR-X4400h for $900 or the AVR-X6400h for $1500?
> 
> I'm currently running a 7.1 system so either way, I'll be adding speakers. Both are great prices. My question is; Is the 6400 worth $600 more? What would you do?
> 
> Tony


For the record, my AVR-x4400h was $750 plus tax, so $812 delivered. I asked about "open box" part and they told me it would be a brand new unit. MAP pricing circumvented I guess. I will let you know how it looks when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## PlanetAVS

12gauge said:


> Maybe I should keep my B&K 200.7 and buy some rca cables to connect my new 4400h.


That should work. Any AVR or amp will serve the purpose and since you already own it, it makes economic sense as well.


----------



## HDdude24

12gauge said:


> For the record, my AVR-x4400h was $750 plus tax, so $812 delivered. I asked about "open box" part and they told me it would be a brand new unit. MAP pricing circumvented I guess. I will let you know how it looks when I get it tomorrow.


i'm looking for a 440 let know how it goes


----------



## 12gauge

HDdude24 said:


> i'm looking for a 440 let know how it goes


Will do, I expect it this afternoon.


----------



## amagalla

I pulled the trigger on the Denon X6400H. Hope to have it at the end of the week or early next.

Tony


----------



## kumar2018

amagalla said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Denon X6400H. Hope to have it at the end of the week or early next.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony




How much and what was the deal and where? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amagalla

kumar2018 said:


> How much and what was the deal and where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered it from Crutchfield for $1499 (for a new unit) including shipping and no tax.

Tony


----------



## 12gauge

HDdude24 said:


> i'm looking for a 440 let know how it goes


Just opened the box... if it isn't brand spanking new, I can't tell... more to follow after I get it installed. The only issue so far is my dumba$$ UPS driver left my delivery on the street for 4 hours until I got home from work. Guess it's a good thing it didn't disappear because my security camera was masked so it doesn't record every car that drives by. Also, box has some gouges in it.


----------



## HDdude24

12gauge said:


> Just opened the box... if it isn't brand spanking new, I can't tell... more to follow after I get it installed. The only issue so far is my dumba$$ UPS driver left my delivery on the street for 4 hours until I got home from work. Guess it's a good thing it didn't disappear because my security camera was masked so it doesn't record every car that drives by. Also, box has some gouges in it.


Nice hope it all works out for you


----------



## Moosee1955

That's Ups for you. Their supposed to leave a tag on your door. He's just being lazy, didn't want to schlepp it back to his truck. Ups throws around boxes like crazy, dings and dents are common. You can write fragile everywhere on the box, doesn't matter, they still treat it like their delivering a truck tire.

Sent from my N9131 using Tapatalk


----------



## RipperDoc85

12gauge said:


> Just opened the box... if it isn't brand spanking new, I can't tell... more to follow after I get it installed. The only issue so far is my dumba$$ UPS driver left my delivery on the street for 4 hours until I got home from work. Guess it's a good thing it didn't disappear because my security camera was masked so it doesn't record every car that drives by. Also, box has some gouges in it.


What dealer for this price?


----------



## 12gauge

bimmerfreak0 said:


> What dealer for this price?


PM sent. Also, I have it installed and it is working fine. I don't think it was ever fully unpacked, and not even sure the box was ever opened.


----------



## MrBreeze

I ordered a Denon 4400 open box from a Denon authorized internet retailer for $720 including tax and free shipping with an ebay 10% off code a few days ago. It should be here on Monday.


----------



## Stereodude

Where are the X6500H deals?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Stereodude said:


> Where are the X6500H deals?



Thats a current model. Most of the really great deals have all but passed. Next August/Sept the 6500 will be on the chopping block to make way for the next model lineup.


----------



## Stereodude

Knucklehead90 said:


> Thats a current model. Most of the really great deals have all but passed. Next August/Sept the 6500 will be on the chopping block to make way for the next model lineup.


You say that like there were some great deals on the X6500H that passed. I didn't even see any sales on it.


----------



## drh3b

Stereodude said:


> You say that like there were some great deals on the X6500H that passed. I didn't even see any sales on it.


There aren't going to be any great deals on the x6500h until about next August. The x6400h is still on clearance, though.
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?search=x6400h&skipvs=T


----------



## amagalla

drh3b said:


> There aren't going to be any great deals on the x6500h until about next August. The x6400h is still on clearance, though.
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?search=x6400h&skipvs=T


Yup. This is the one that I picked up.

Tony


----------



## Stereodude

drh3b said:


> There aren't going to be any great deals on the x6500h until about next August. The x6400h is still on clearance, though.
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX6400/Denon-AVR-X6400H-IN-Command.html?search=x6400h&skipvs=T


Except I don't want a X6400H hence my question about the X6500H. I was specific for a reason.


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> Except I don't want a X6400H hence my question about the X6500H. I was specific for a reason.


Denon does not allow their current AVR models to go on sale at authorized dealers in my experience going back about 14 years.


----------



## Stereodude

htwaits said:


> Denon does not allow their current AVR models to go on sale at authorized dealers in my experience going back about 14 years.


What do you mean by "go on sale"? Be openly advertised for less than the baseline price?


----------



## Stevetd

Stereodude said:


> What do you mean by "go on sale"? Be openly advertised for less than the baseline price?




Go to Greentoe and make a reasonable offer and you might be surprised. All the sellers are authorized dealers. The 6400 and the 6500 both are on there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar2018

Stereodude said:


> Except I don't want a X6400H hence my question about the X6500H. I was specific for a reason.




Why we're choosing 6500 over 6400? I'm curious as I'm still deciding too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> What do you mean by "go on sale"? Be openly advertised for less than the baseline price?


The manufacturer's recommended list price is lowered to a closeout price at the listed Denon authorized dealers when new models are released.

My understanding is that Greentoe is a middle man operation, and the dealers they connect with may or may not be on Denon's authorized list. I don't know how returns would work, but a three year extended warranty covering from the date of purchase should protect against Denon refusing warranty work. I have no knowledge of Denon's warranty policy in such cases.


----------



## Stereodude

kumar2018 said:


> Why we're choosing 6500 over 6400? I'm curious as I'm still deciding too.


It has the ability to overlay the OSD on all "4K" content including DV. Plus getting the web interface back.



htwaits said:


> I don't know how returns would work, but a three year extended warranty covering from the date of purchase should protect against Denon refusing warranty work. I have no knowledge of Denon's warranty policy in such cases.


FWIW, most extended warranties are only valid if the unit has a valid manufacturers warranty.


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, most extended warranties are only valid if the unit has a valid manufacturers warranty.


The policy that I bought with our Pioneer Kuro non-elite was for five years after the manufacturers one year warranty. When it failed in it's sixth year the insurance company claimed that their policy started at the date of purchase so our set was no longer covered. Once I pointed out to them that it wasn't the Elite model and suggested that I would contact the New Jersey Attorney General's office about the start date of our policy, they covered the repair. In our case the insurance company was willing to go both ways. 

Pioneer's policy only involved authorized Elite dealers and the non-Elite models were in a gray area. The set we bought was from an authorized Pioneer distributor through an internet company not listed by Pioneer. It's a gray area but doesn't involve gray market products.


----------



## fredzozo

Thanks to the wealth of information on this forum, I picked up a Denon 2400 from Crutchfield for $449 in early November. They have since reduced the price by $50, and I got that credited back after a surprisingly short phone call. (They had my info front and center based on caller ID, so it was very quick.)

I've never owned an AV receiver before, but the house we just bought had surround sound and zone-2 speakers built-in. I'm really happy with the receiver, as is my wife. She can now use the zone-2 speakers on the back porch to play her Boz Scaggs channel via Bluetooth from her iPad.

I do not have a sub-woofer though. I set this up without, including performing the calibration, and am reasonably happy with the audio. I've looked at ~$100 sub-woofers from Polk Audio and one from Sony. It seems like a small priced to pay for a more complete system, and the reviews are rated pretty good for this lowest price range.

No question for the forum, just relating my experience and offering thanks for all the great data here!!


----------



## CarloM

I'm hoping we won't have to wait too long until Frys has a deal on the Denon 4500h, on today's Frys Days email the 3500h was discounted heavily (but I'm waiting on the 4500h for IMAX Enhanced functionality). The 3500h was released a few months earlier than the 4500h I believe, so hopefully early in 2019 Frys will begin offering discounts on the later model.


----------



## HDdude24

MrBreeze said:


> I ordered a Denon 4400 open box from a Denon authorized internet retailer for $720 including tax and free shipping with an ebay 10% off code a few days ago. It should be here on Monday.


I did the same today, but the cap on the 10% was only $75


----------



## greenmozart

I took advantage of today's 10% off eBay promo and ordered a Denon 3400 from an authorized dealer (new open box, with full warranty). Total with tax (free shipping) was $446.19. I was very close to getting the Yamaha TSR-7850 from Costco but couldn't pass up the Denon for less than $50 more.


----------



## MrBreeze

MrBreeze said:


> I ordered a Denon 4400 open box from a Denon authorized internet retailer for $720 including tax and free shipping with an ebay 10% off code a few days ago. It should be here on Monday.


I received it today and went through the initial setup. Whoever "opened" the box did an amazing job of resealing it so that it looked like it was sealed from the factory :wink:

I haven't tested it with demo material yet but so far I feel like I got an excellent deal.


----------



## sb01gt

Hey guys, I'm located in Canada, so electronics-wise we traditionally do not get as low pricing as you do in the US. On top of that, my location doesn't help as there are very little places to choose from locally. That being said - Best Buy has offered me the Denon x3500h for $750 CND (~560 US). Now the other place that I bought my new TV from recently doesn't have the 3500h available, only the 4500h which I don't need as I am only going to run a 5.1.2 setup with add-on atmos speakers on the front. Comparable receivers they DO have would probably be the Yamaha RX-V1085, Pioneer VSXLX-303 and maybe 503, and they also had a Yamaha A2080 on display, but none in stock and not sure if they're willing to sell the display model at a discount. Should I just get the Denon from best buy, or if I'm able to bargain some of these other options, what prices would be considered a good deal in comparison?


----------



## drh3b

sb01gt said:


> Hey guys, I'm located in Canada, so electronics-wise we traditionally do not get as low pricing as you do in the US. On top of that, my location doesn't help as there are very little places to choose from locally. That being said - Best Buy has offered me the Denon x3500h for $750 CND (~560 US). Now the other place that I bought my new TV from recently doesn't have the 3500h available, only the 4500h which I don't need as I am only going to run a 5.1.2 setup with add-on atmos speakers on the front. Comparable receivers they DO have would probably be the Yamaha RX-V1085, Pioneer VSXLX-303 and maybe 503, and they also had a Yamaha A2080 on display, but none in stock and not sure if they're willing to sell the display model at a discount. Should I just get the Denon from best buy, or if I'm able to bargain some of these other options, what prices would be considered a good deal in comparison?


That's a good deal on the Denon, even in America. I'd get it just because of Audyssey, which most people think works a little better than the competitors roomeq.


----------



## HDdude24

MrBreeze said:


> I received it today and went through the initial setup. Whoever "opened" the box did an amazing job of resealing it so that it looked like it was sealed from the factory :wink:
> 
> I haven't tested it with demo material yet but so far I feel like I got an excellent deal.


I got mine today also looks new like it was never open


----------



## Knucklehead90

Stereodude said:


> You say that like there were some great deals on the X6500H that passed. I didn't even see any sales on it.


I never said there were any great deals on the 6500. You might want to reread my post.


----------



## JTH182

MrBreeze said:


> I received it today and went through the initial setup. Whoever "opened" the box did an amazing job of resealing it so that it looked like it was sealed from the factory :wink:
> 
> I haven't tested it with demo material yet but so far I feel like I got an excellent deal.


Got mine from the same deal today... If this thing isn't brand new I'll eat my hat!


----------



## CarloM

For those near a Best Buy with a Magnolia in it, the local one to me had the Denon 4500h on sale for $1199. I know you can find it lower, but I pulled the trigger because I want (near instant) gratification -- it arrives tomorrow, and also I used my BB card for 24mo 0% financing.

Spreading the cost out is worth paying the extra $$$ for me. I could have waited until Spring/Summer 2019 for Fry's to have one of their "secret email only" sales (which is what I did for the 4400h) and save a few hundred, but then I'd have to front all of that money, and I'd also have to wait an unknown amount of time (they've not discounted the 4500h since it's release). Instead, I know what I'll be blasting movies/music through during the holiday season!


----------



## CarloM

haha I guess it isn't such a "deal" because in anticipation of getting it tomorrow, I went to Denon's site and apparently they're discounting it temporarily to 1199. So pretty much any authorized dealer that is paying attention to Denon's (I presume Holiday) sale should be discounting it to 1199.


----------



## sb01gt

CarloM said:


> haha I guess it isn't such a "deal" because in anticipation of getting it tomorrow, I went to Denon's site and apparently they're discounting it temporarily to 1199. So pretty much any authorized dealer that is paying attention to Denon's (I presume Holiday) sale should be discounting it to 1199.



Most likely because it is $1299 (~960 US) here in Canada next week for boxing day at best buy, which probably means every other retailer too. Although I could get one even more discounted currently for $1180 (~875 US) that has a little box damage from shipping. I've decided on sticking to an easier 5.1.2 setup to try atmos though, so no need for the 9 channel receiver and probably going to choose a 3400 or 3500 instead.


----------



## sb01gt

Stereodude said:


> You say that like there were some great deals on the X6500H that passed. I didn't even see any sales on it.





htwaits said:


> Denon does not allow their current AVR models to go on sale at authorized dealers in my experience going back about 14 years.



Not sure if this info might help you negotiate at local places in the US - but Best Buy here in Canada is advertising sale prices on the 4500/6500/8500 models for next week. Not the best looking deals, but $1299 ($700 off) / $2499 ($500 off) / $4499 ($500 off) respectively.


----------



## Stereodude

sb01gt said:


> Not sure if this info might help you negotiate at local places in the US - but Best Buy here in Canada is advertising sale prices on the 4500/6500/8500 models for next week. Not the best looking deals, but $1299 ($700 off) / $2499 ($500 off) / $4499 ($500 off) respectively.


Thanks, but I already bought one at the best price I could find anywhere. I got a new one for less than refurbished ones at A4L.


----------



## CarloM

sb01gt said:


> Most likely because it is $1299 (~960 US) here in Canada next week for boxing day at best buy, which probably means every other retailer too. Although I could get one even more discounted currently for $1180 (~875 US) that has a little box damage from shipping. I've decided on sticking to an easier 5.1.2 setup to try atmos though, so no need for the 9 channel receiver and probably going to choose a 3400 or 3500 instead.


We have a holiday coming up next week in the U.S.A. as well.


----------



## htwaits

sb01gt said:


> Not sure if this info might help you negotiate at local places in the US - but Best Buy here in Canada is advertising sale prices on the 4500/6500/8500 models for next week. Not the best looking deals, but $1299 ($700 off) / $2499 ($500 off) / $4499 ($500 off) respectively.


Thanks. Since I posted I've seen the x3500h on sale for $799 too. The last time I shopped for a Denon was for the 2012 models on close out sale.


----------



## MrBreeze

CarloM said:


> For those near a Best Buy with a Magnolia in it, the local one to me had the Denon 4500h on sale for $1199. I know you can find it lower, but I pulled the trigger because I want (near instant) gratification -- it arrives tomorrow, and also I used my BB card for 24mo 0% financing.
> 
> Spreading the cost out is worth paying the extra $$$ for me. I could have waited until Spring/Summer 2019 for Fry's to have one of their "secret email only" sales (which is what I did for the 4400h) and save a few hundred, but then I'd have to front all of that money, and I'd also have to wait an unknown amount of time (they've not discounted the 4500h since it's release). Instead, I know what I'll be blasting movies/music through during the holiday season!


You have a 4400 and you bought the 4500? I believe you may have a problem.


----------



## CarloM

MrBreeze said:


> You have a 4400 and you bought the 4500? I believe you may have a problem.


There are many days I agree with you. To be fair, though, this is for a different room/system. I did not upgrade from a 4400 to a 4500...otherwise I would have too much disposable income.


----------



## michael1997

CarloM said:


> There are many days I agree with you. To be fair, though, this is for a different room/system. I did not upgrade from a 4400 to a 4500...otherwise I would have too much disposable income.


I am driving to canada


----------



## chrisinsc

just picked up a Marantz SR5010 doe $200 USD to replace my SR7001. The 5010 weighs half of what the 7001 weighs. 5010 has no controls on the front to switch speakers, has no "B" mains ability, has no THX certification, input changer and volume dial are cheap feeling. Much easier to set up though and it has a bunch of modern features I was looking for. 



Should I care about the lack of THX certification?


----------



## Stereodude

chrisinsc said:


> just picked up a Marantz SR5010 doe $200 USD to replace my SR7001. The 5010 weighs half of what the 7001 weighs. 5010 has no controls on the front to switch speakers, has no "B" mains ability, has no THX certification, input changer and volume dial are cheap feeling. Much easier to set up though and it has a bunch of modern features I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I care about the lack of THX certification?


I don't know, but this seemed like the best thread to ask your question in?


----------



## chrisinsc

Stereodude said:


> I don't know, but this seemed like the best thread to ask your question in?



The lack of any constructive advice for a new person to the forum in this post is something you should look at in your interactions with others. Room for improvement perhaps.


All I read in your post is "I have no information to help you with your specific question, you made what I consider is a poor choice in placing the question within the vast landscape of avsforum and I needed to make sure you knew and everyone else knew I was smart and witty enough to entertain myself and others by pointing this out in a passive aggressive manner, but I will not suggest the correct place to ask the question because pulling the wings off newbies is fun and I have no life otherwise."


----------



## Stereodude

chrisinsc said:


> The lack of any constructive advice for a new person to the forum in this post is something you should look at in your interactions with others. Room for improvement perhaps.
> 
> 
> All I read in your post is "I have no information to help you with your specific question, you made what I consider is a poor choice in placing the question within the vast landscape of avsforum and I needed to make sure you knew and everyone else knew I was smart and witty enough to entertain myself and others by pointing this out in a passive aggressive manner, but I will not suggest the correct place to ask the question because pulling the wings off newbies is fun and I have no life otherwise."


Perhaps you should look in the mirror before you go getting all high and mighty about forum decorum. If you don't care enough to use the search function to find the thread for the receiver you have, you shouldn't be surprised that no one else is going to care enough to even point you in the right direction or help you. Clearly you have enough time on your hands to write snarky retorts so I'm sure you could have spent the time to find a better place to put your question than in the deals thread.


----------



## drh3b

chrisinsc said:


> just picked up a Marantz SR5010 doe $200 USD to replace my SR7001. The 5010 weighs half of what the 7001 weighs. 5010 has no controls on the front to switch speakers, has no "B" mains ability, has no THX certification, input changer and volume dial are cheap feeling. Much easier to set up though and it has a bunch of modern features I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I care about the lack of THX certification?


No. Marantz chose not to pay for it, which keeps the price down a little. The SR5010 is outdated, but I'm sure it was perfectly good in its day, and still perfectly good if you don't need/want things like Atmos and 4k compatibility.


----------



## Stereodude

The Denon AVR-X3500H is $549 at Fry's.


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> The Denon AVR-X3500H is $549 at Fry's.


How do you know that's not the X2500H from Fry's description? That price would be $50 less than the current Crutchfield x2500h price.

_"Trusted Name Brand 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch *HDMI 8in3out* Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X, Alexa,AirPlay2"_

The 2500 is 7in2out.
The 3500 is 7in3out.

The 3400 is 7in3out.

I have no idea which model they are selling for $549.


----------



## Stereodude

htwaits said:


> How do you know that's not the X2500H from Fry's description? That price would be $50 less than the current Crutchfield x2500h price.
> 
> _"Trusted Name Brand 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch *HDMI 8in3out* Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X, Alexa,AirPlay2"_
> 
> The 2500 is 7in2out.
> The 3500 is 7in3out.
> 
> The 3400 is 7in3out.
> 
> I have no idea which model they are selling for $549.


Well, it matches the X3500H description, not the X3400H description. Plus, people who have bought it on other forums report it shows up in their order status as: "Denon AVR-X3500H 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X HEOS WMR, Alexa,AirPlay2". People have called Fry's stores to confirm it as well as buying in store and getting an X3500H. But, you're free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> Well, it matches the X3500H description, not the X3400H description. Plus, people who have bought it on other forums report it shows up in their order status as: "Denon AVR-X3500H 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X HEOS WMR, Alexa,AirPlay2". People have called Fry's stores to confirm it as well as buying in store and getting an X3500H. But, you're free to believe whatever you want.


The description did not match the 3500 description at Crutchfield, but the fact that the completed orders show the 3500 is the model is enough for me. I should have checked at Amazon where they do show eight HDMI inputs.


----------



## htwaits

Stereodude said:


> Well, it matches the X3500H description, not the X3400H description. Plus, people who have bought it on other forums report it shows up in their order status as: "Denon AVR-X3500H 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X HEOS WMR, Alexa,AirPlay2". People have called Fry's stores to confirm it as well as buying in store and getting an X3500H. But, you're free to believe whatever you want.


Very interesting. For my zip code FRy's showed the 3500 in stock in the Palo Alto store when I put it in my cart. When I filled in my information the website jumped out of the order page and skipped the confirmation step. When I went back to the order screen it showed "invalid credit card". Knowing the card was good, I entered it again. Failed again. Entered a second card. Failed again. Checked my shopping cart and it was empty. My guess is that they are sold out and that they have a less than perfect web site. I may try again with a third card.


----------



## ipca204

htwaits said:


> How do you know that's not the X2500H from Fry's description? That price would be $50 less than the current Crutchfield x2500h price.
> 
> _"Trusted Name Brand 7.2 AVR 215W max/ch *HDMI 8in3out* Atmos, DTS:X, DTSV:X, Alexa,AirPlay2"_
> 
> The 2500 is 7in2out.
> The 3500 is 7in3out.
> 
> The 3400 is 7in3out.
> 
> I have no idea which model they are selling for $549.


i know because i bought one...as have several other forum members...


----------



## htwaits

I went back in and the last card that was rejected was now in my new account. I processed the order and the AVR is supposed to be in Palo Alto, but I didn't see any in the store about an hour ago. We shall see, because I should have a confirmation in about ten minutes. The final screen, when I placed the order or the order confirmation itself didn't show the model number. 

Maybe it will be in the pickup email. It's been more than the 20 minutes stated for the Palo Alto store to confirm that they have the item in stock. If it's not there, I'm supposed to cancel and reorder for shipment. My order status still shows Trusted Name Brand.

Store pick up order cancelled. Reordered confirmation still shows "Trusted ...".


----------



## B3ntwooki3

Hello All,

Need some input on a new receiver.

I am currently running a NAD T763 to run Monitor Audio bookshelf L/C/R, Monitor Audio IC surrounds, and a HSU VTF-2 MK5. 
Room is relatively small at 14'x12'x8'.
I love the sound quality of the NAD but am fed up of not having HDMI. I would really like to change that.
My only real requirements is as follows.

Would like HDMI with pass through for when receiver is off so that I can still output AV to TV. Sorry not sure if this is a standard feature these days.
I only need 5.1 but not opposed to having something ATMOS capable.
Binding posts for all 5+ channels.
Not have absolute crap SQ.

Wifi, BT, streaming capability would be nice to have but not necessary.

Kids are pooling their money together to buy this for me for xmas so I would like to keep the $ amount as reasonable as possible.

Any suggestions?

TIA

~BW


----------



## htwaits

*Denon Order Progress*

Overnight Fry's added a new item number, and the Denon X3500h product name for zero dollar amount to go with the "Trusted Name" product name in order status.

The sale add is still up at Fry's but it states that shipping is no longer available. I'm waiting for a notice that my order is in the hands of the shipper.


----------



## B3ntwooki3

Yamaha TSR-5830 refurb available on Amazon for $229.99 + $12.22 for 4 year warranty. Any better alternatives for a similar price range for a simple 5.1 system?


----------



## cocrh

B3ntwooki3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need some input on a new receiver.
> 
> I am currently running a NAD T763 to run Monitor Audio bookshelf L/C/R, Monitor Audio IC surrounds, and a HSU VTF-2 MK5.
> Room is relatively small at 14'x12'x8'.
> I love the sound quality of the NAD but am fed up of not having HDMI. I would really like to change that.
> My only real requirements is as follows.
> 
> Would like HDMI with pass through for when receiver is off so that I can still output AV to TV. Sorry not sure if this is a standard feature these days.
> I only need 5.1 but not opposed to having something ATMOS capable.
> Binding posts for all 5+ channels.
> Not have absolute crap SQ.
> 
> Wifi, BT, streaming capability would be nice to have but not necessary.
> 
> Kids are pooling their money together to buy this for me for xmas so I would like to keep the $ amount as reasonable as possible.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ~BW


This Denon AVR-S640H at Best Buy for 279.00 is pretty decent and should have good quality sound.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6210104.p?skuId=6210104


----------



## B3ntwooki3

cocrh said:


> This Denon AVR-S640H at Best Buy for 279.00 is pretty decent and should have good quality sound.
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6210104.p?skuId=6210104


Thanks Cocrh. How do you feel about the Yamaha TSR-5830 refurb for $229.99 vs the SVR-S640? at $279?


----------



## PlanetAVS

B3ntwooki3 said:


> Yamaha TSR-5830 refurb available on Amazon for $229.99 + $12.22 for 4 year warranty. Any better alternatives for a similar price range for a simple 5.1 system?


Check accessories4less.com for the best budget deals. You can get a Denon starting at $140 that has the criteria you are looking for.


----------



## cocrh

B3ntwooki3 said:


> Thanks Cocrh. How do you feel about the Yamaha TSR-5830 refurb for $229.99 vs the SVR-S640? at $279?


I own a Yamaha RX-A770 so feel that would be a good choice too. Both would do nicely. Thought maybe you'd want to pick something up real soon.


----------



## htwaits

The status of my Denon X3500 order for $549 went on "back order" this morning at Fry's web site. Has anyone gotten delivered or on the way yet?


----------



## _CL

htwaits said:


> The status of my Denon X3500 order for $549 went on "back order" this morning at Fry's web site. Has anyone gotten delivered or on the way yet?



When I checked this morning, my order had been placed in "Partial Backorder".


----------



## htwaits

_CL said:


> When I checked this morning, my order had been placed in "Partial Backorder".


Unless your order was for more than one item, "partial" is strange in a funny sort of way.


----------



## michael1997

Fry's has Pioneer Elite VSX-LX503 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver on sale for $547 when you apply promo code 2288. Shipping is free.


----------



## kjenkins

michael1997 said:


> Fry's has Pioneer Elite VSX-LX503 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver on sale for $547 when you apply promo code 2288. Shipping is free.


Anyone been successful in completing a transaction on frys.com for the pioneer vsx-lx503? It keeps crashing with a 503 server error.

thanks
keith j


----------



## PineyRiver

would the Pioneer Elite VSXLX502 Receiver on sale at Fry's for $399 be a good alternative to a Denon 3400 or the 2400 ? I'm looking to upgrade my 10yr. old Onkyo TX-SR800. I have Klipch S-7 surround speakers.


----------



## Pete7874

PineyRiver said:


> would the Pioneer Elite VSXLX502 Receiver on sale at Fry's for $399 be a good alternative to a Denon 3400 or the 2400 ? I'm looking to upgrade my 10yr. old Onkyo TX-SR800. I have Klipch S-7 surround speakers.


Depends on what your specific requirements are. For example, the 3400 has pre-outs. The LX502 does not.

The 3400 also has Audyssey XT32, which some people claim is superior to MCACC in the LX502.


----------



## PineyRiver

Pete7874 said:


> Depends on what your specific requirements are. For example, the 3400 has pre-outs. The LX502 does not.
> 
> The 3400 also has Audyssey XT32, which some people claim is superior to MCACC in the LX502.


I've been looking at the 3400 because of that set up. I don't game though and probably won't run a exterior amp, mainly would be used for music and movies


----------



## B3ntwooki3

Just wanted to update that I ended up ordering the TSR-5830 refurb on Amazon for $229.99 + $12.22 for 4 year warranty.
Unit was delivered double boxed. Everything looked flawless. Not a single fingerprint on the receiver. I am suspicious if this is really a refurb.
Updated the firmware and tested all the features.
It is performing great and has exceeded all my expectations with the added bonus of a 4 year warranty all for under $245.


----------



## Rick88

Yamaha RX-A2070 on Amazon for $929, or $670 less than the current 2080. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06ZXXJFMJ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A3QTOF6PC0G1RL&psc=1


----------



## Rick88

^^Looks like the 6 that were in stock are now gone.^^


----------



## michael1997

Onkyo TX-NR676 7.2-Channel 4K UHD A/V Receiver $212.49 + Free Shipping
$212.49


Link bb at ebay

Use code POPUPSAVINGS


----------



## bladerunner6

*Thinking of with a AVR-X1400H*

Our current AVR1912 still sounds fine but it is developing some issues with the headphone jack being reliable so I am thinking of getting a new AVR.

I see the AVR-X1400H at authorized dealers for $300, plus I could sell the old one for a few bucks and also get some cashback on my Citi card plus a couple extra years of warranty from the credit card.

I do notice the AVR-X1400H is slightly lower in power than the 1912-80wpc versus 90wpc. I am thinking that won’t make any significant difference because my Primus 162 based speaker system is fairly efficient. 

Among other things I am wondering is how well the Bluetooth and/or WiFi works for streaming mysic from my music library on my Mac and/or my iPhone.

Any thoughts about anything at all would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## PlanetAVS

bladerunner6 said:


> Our current AVR1912 still sounds fine but it is developing some issues with the headphone jack being reliable so I am thinking of getting a new AVR.
> 
> I see the AVR-X1400H at authorized dealers for $300, plus I could sell the old one for a few bucks and also get some cashback on my Citi card plus a couple extra years of warranty from the credit card.
> 
> I do notice the AVR-X1400H is slightly lower in power than the 1912-80wpc versus 90wpc. I am thinking that won’t make any significant difference because my Primus 162 based speaker system is fairly efficient.
> 
> Among other things I am wondering is how well the Bluetooth and/or WiFi works for streaming mysic from my music library on my Mac and/or my iPhone.
> 
> Any thoughts about anything at all would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Bluetooth and Wifi streaming works great from my 2400H. The 1400H should work just as well.

If you're open to a refurb and want to save money you could get a Denon for as low as $140 on accessories4less.com


----------



## amagalla

Anyone know of any ebay discount codes?


----------



## scottyh73

PlanetAVS said:


> Bluetooth and Wifi streaming works great from my 2400H. The 1400H should work just as well.
> 
> If you're open to a refurb and want to save money you could get a Denon for as low as $140 on accessories4less.com


I used to be all for great deals like this, but I didn't have a great experience with them in the past. I only purchased once, item was defective, and I had to jump through quite a few hoops and explain in detail why the defect was the receiver. Like I had to educate them in order for them to do an exchange. I am really debating giving them another shot, but I wanted to ask if people have had good luck otherwise with them?


----------



## Knucklehead90

scottyh73 said:


> I used to be all for great deals like this, but I didn't have a great experience with them in the past. I only purchased once, item was defective, and I had to jump through quite a few hoops and explain in detail why the defect was the receiver. Like I had to educate them in order for them to do an exchange. I am really debating giving them another shot, but I wanted to ask if people have had good luck otherwise with them?



I've bought from A4L many times in the past with no problems. In the last 3 years I've bought 2 receivers from them and had to send both back, and they didn't make it easy. It seems to me that A4L is getting more careless with their refurbished items. Their customer service seems to be harder to deal with these days than they used to be. I wanted a Yamaha 2060/3060 or 2070/3070 AVR, and A4L prices seemed to be no better priced than the new units, so I ended up with a combo deal from Adorama, a Yamaha 2070 and Polk LSiM705 towers, both items brand new, for a few hundred more than the (then) current price of the 2070. I'm more than happy with that deal. 



If you're still searching for that great deal, make sure you also check the Great Found Deals sub-forum.


----------



## michael1997

Denon AVRX4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD A/V Receiver w/ 3D Audio
$899 + Free Shipping


----------



## cocrh

michael1997 said:


> Denon AVRX4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD A/V Receiver w/ 3D Audio
> $899 + Free Shipping


Probably good idea to add WHERE this price is at. Thanks.


----------



## Stereodude

cocrh said:


> Probably good idea to add WHERE this price is at. Thanks.


Fry's https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


----------



## kjenkins

Stereodude said:


> Fry's https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


Not sure how it is in with Frys in other states but in Georgia it is always the same thing, can not get thru processing online order and even though at about 4am this morning it showed stock in both local stores - the minute the stores opened, both locations Sold Out. EXACT same thing happened with Pioneer lx503 day after Christmas. 

I was all set to go with the 4500h to replace a dead Yamaha Aventage 3020 ... wish BB would price match but not with the "trusted name brand " ads and coupon code tactics Frys uses. 

the quest continues ... thank you to all who post deals here.


----------



## michael1997

kjenkins said:


> Not sure how it is in with Frys in other states but in Georgia it is always the same thing, can not get thru processing online order and even though at about 4am this morning it showed stock in both local stores - the minute the stores opened, both locations Sold Out. EXACT same thing happened with Pioneer lx503 day after Christmas.
> 
> I was all set to go with the 4500h to replace a dead Yamaha Aventage 3020 ... wish BB would price match but not with the "trusted name brand " ads and coupon code tactics Frys uses.
> 
> the quest continues ... thank you to all who post deals here.


wait for x4600h for $899 in 2020.


----------



## eaayoung

Stereodude said:


> Fry's https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


That link worked for me this morning. I ordered one for pick up at a local Frys. I hope it's the 4500H and not the 4400H which I suspect it may be. I purchased a 4500H from BB at a good price a while back but not as good as this price. I have until 1/12/19 to return that unit or get them to match the price.


----------



## eaayoung

Just picked mine up from Frys. 4500H as noted. New in a sealed box. This thread saved me around $250. Thanks for posting the link to this deal at Frys. 

The link still works for the Dallas East Plano store if anyone is interested. Pickup only.


----------



## michael1997

Marantz SR7012 9.2Ch 4K Surround Receiver - $869 FS


----------



## Stevetd

michael1997 said:


> Marantz SR7012 9.2Ch 4K Surround Receiver - $869 FS



Where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael1997

Stevetd said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dead

copy everything and put in google.com you will see.


----------



## Pete7874

Stevetd said:


> Where?


Looks like used units on Amazon.


----------



## michael1997

Pete7874 said:


> Looks like used units on Amazon.


Various authorized Marantz dealers have the Marantz SR7012 Surround Receiver on sale for $869 through Amazon. (Or from $874 on eBay if you prefer, or have eBay bucks to use).

I ordered last week from Sound Distributors over eBay and received a brand new, factory sealed unit so I'm guessing this is overstock from the manufacturer. But they are listed as "like new" so YMMV on condition if you choose another vendor.


----------



## drh3b

michael1997 said:


> Various authorized Marantz dealers have the Marantz SR7012 Surround Receiver on sale for $869 through Amazon. (Or from $874 on eBay if you prefer, or have eBay bucks to use).
> 
> I ordered last week from Sound Distributors over eBay and received a brand new, factory sealed unit so I'm guessing this is overstock from the manufacturer. But they are listed as "like new" so YMMV on condition if you choose another vendor.


The bigger problem is that if listed "like new" that means "used" and that Marantz probably won't honor the warranty. That might be worth the savings although I'd be really wary of buying a receiver without a warranty. Definitely don't put it to one side, run it immediately so you can return it if necessary.


----------



## michael1997

drh3b said:


> The bigger problem is that if listed "like new" that means "used" and that Marantz probably won't honor the warranty. That might be worth the savings although I'd be really wary of buying a receiver without a warranty. Definitely don't put it to one side, run it immediately so you can return it if necessary.


talk to the seller first


----------



## [email protected]

bladerunner6 said:


> Our current AVR1912 still sounds fine but it is developing some issues with the headphone jack being reliable so I am thinking of getting a new AVR.
> 
> I see the AVR-X1400H at authorized dealers for $300, plus I could sell the old one for a few bucks and also get some cashback on my Citi card plus a couple extra years of warranty from the credit card.
> 
> I do notice the AVR-X1400H is slightly lower in power than the 1912-80wpc versus 90wpc. I am thinking that won’t make any significant difference because my Primus 162 based speaker system is fairly efficient.
> 
> Among other things I am wondering is how well the Bluetooth and/or WiFi works for streaming mysic from my music library on my Mac and/or my iPhone.
> 
> Any thoughts about anything at all would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I have an X2400H and bluetooth/wifi works amazing. It should be the same as the X1400H.


----------



## michael1997

Costco Members: Yamaha TSR-7850 7.2-Ch 4K UHD WiFi AV Receiver: $400 w/ Free S/H


----------



## michael1997

Back on sale this week (Jan 13- Jan 19) at $559 with promocode. 

https://www.frys.com/ads/page25


----------



## ChromeJob

michael1997 said:


> Costco Members: Yamaha TSR-7850 7.2-Ch 4K UHD WiFi AV Receiver: $400 w/ Free S/H


Through Feb 03 or until canceled. Join to buy it, you can get a refund on your member fee within 10 months if w don't want to stay. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lind777

Can anyone share their opinion on a really good 5.1 receiver that can pass 4K video? I am looking for a unit that is 2, 3 or 4 generations old that would be a good deal. I won't need anything more than 5.1 due to my room layout but I want to make sure it can pass 4K content. 

Another question is does any of the new audio streams make use of 5.1 speaker setup better than Dolby Digital or DTS? 

I have an Onkyo SR805 with the HDMI ports going bad and need to replace and would rather spend $200-300 on an older, higher quality receiver than $600 on a newer one that may have lesser quality components. Thanks.


----------



## cocrh

This Denon is a really good deal for a newer (last years) model. X1400H at $299

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1400/Denon-AVR-X1400H-IN-Command.html


----------



## PlanetAVS

lind777 said:


> Can anyone share their opinion on a really good 5.1 receiver that can pass 4K video? I am looking for a unit that is 2, 3 or 4 generations old that would be a good deal. I won't need anything more than 5.1 due to my room layout but I want to make sure it can pass 4K content.
> 
> Another question is does any of the new audio streams make use of 5.1 speaker setup better than Dolby Digital or DTS?
> 
> I have an Onkyo SR805 with the HDMI ports going bad and need to replace and would rather spend $200-300 on an older, higher quality receiver than $600 on a newer one that may have lesser quality components. Thanks.





cocrh said:


> This Denon is a really good deal for a newer (last years) model. X1400H at $299
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1400/Denon-AVR-X1400H-IN-Command.html


The newer (2017, 2018) entry level Denons are solid, would be 7.2 capable and not only will pass 4K but will pass Dolby Vision HDR as well. Dolby True HD and DTS HD are superior to Dolby Digital/DTS but you'll see them on disc only, not streaming services currently.


----------



## freeman4

Seeking a budget 5.1 Dolby A/V receiver and a Blu-ray player as a replacement for an old 2011 LG blu-ray home theater in a box (model LHB335). Hoping to come in at sub $200 for the receiver and at lowest price for decent blu-ray player. Wish to use existing installed speakers and speaker wire, so spring clips would be okay. Both the speakers and the subwoofer currently use spring clips. User is not technically inclined, and would like replacement to be as simple and as straight forward as possible. Even considering buying a used LHB335 (Blu-ray player/receiver only) on ebay for ease of replacement. Thank you!


----------



## PlanetAVS

freeman4 said:


> Seeking a budget 5.1 Dolby A/V receiver and a Blu-ray player as a replacement for an old 2011 LG blu-ray home theater in a box (model LHB335). Hoping to come in at sub $200 for the receiver and at lowest price for decent blu-ray player. Wish to use existing installed speakers and speaker wire, so spring clips would be okay. Both the speakers and the subwoofer currently use spring clips. User is not technically inclined, and would like replacement to be as simple and as straight forward as possible. Even considering buying a used LHB335 (Blu-ray player/receiver only) on ebay for ease of replacement. Thank you!


If you are open to used and want to keep the cost down as much as possible, you should be able to find a used Denon 7.2 for less than $100 on Craigslist. And a Blu Ray player for about $25.

If you want new, here are some good choices""

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6210100.p?skuId=6210100



https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-bp175-streaming-audio-blu-ray-player-black/5979505.p?skuId=5979505

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-bp3...-blu-ray-player-black/3279089.p?skuId=3279089


----------



## ChromeJob

lind777 said:


> Can anyone share their opinion on a really good 5.1 receiver that can pass 4K video? I am looking for a unit that is 2, 3 or 4 generations old that would be a good deal. I won't need anything more than 5.1 due to my room layout but I want to make sure it can pass 4K content.
> 
> Another question is does any of the new audio streams make use of 5.1 speaker setup better than Dolby Digital or DTS?
> 
> I have an Onkyo SR805 with the HDMI ports going bad and need to replace and would rather spend $200-300 on an older, higher quality receiver than $600 on a newer one that may have lesser quality components. Thanks.





freeman4 said:


> Seeking a budget 5.1 Dolby A/V receiver and a Blu-ray player as a replacement for an old 2011 LG blu-ray home theater in a box (model LHB335). Hoping to come in at sub $200 for the receiver and at lowest price for decent blu-ray player. Wish to use existing installed speakers and speaker wire, so spring clips would be okay. Both the speakers and the subwoofer currently use spring clips. User is not technically inclined, and would like replacement to be as simple and as straight forward as possible. Even considering buying a used LHB335 (Blu-ray player/receiver only) on ebay for ease of replacement. Thank you!


For both of you, shopping for budget 5.1 systems, I can suggest looking at Yamaha RX-V models 2015 and later. I think that includes the RX-V*79 and RX-V81 and later models. Looking at the manuals for the 679/779, and 681/781, they both supported 4K UHD at 60hz, so they'd be future-proof in that respect. They both support Atmos. The *79 models have the old Dolby PL II(x) decoders, the *81s have the newer Dolby Surround decode. I believe it was the top-of-the-line (700 series) of the 81 got a Dolby Vision and HDR capability by firmware update (maybe it was the 79s?); check the dedicated owners' threads for details (the first posts of the ones I created will have firmware updates listed as they occurred, otherwise search in the thread). 

Newer HD streams like Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio will both make great use of 5.1. I went from 6.1 to 5.1 when i bought my house 10 yrs ago, I can't say i'm unhappy. My two cents, when you're limited in how many channels you can install, quality of speakers counts more than bells & whistles on the AVR.


----------



## Ladeback

ChromeJob said:


> For both of you, shopping for budget 5.1 systems, I can suggest looking at Yamaha RX-V models 2015 and later. I think that includes the RX-V*79 and RX-V81 and later models. Looking at the manuals for the 679/779, and 681/781, they both supported 4K UHD at 60hz, so they'd be future-proof in that respect. They both support Atmos. The *79 models have the old Dolby PL II(x) decoders, the *81s have the newer Dolby Surround decode. I believe it was the top-of-the-line (700 series) of the 81 got a Dolby Vision and HDR capability by firmware update (maybe it was the 79s?); check the dedicated owners' threads for details (the first posts of the ones I created will have firmware updates listed as they occurred, otherwise search in the thread).
> 
> Newer HD streams like Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio will both make great use of 5.1. I went from 6.1 to 5.1 when i bought my house 10 yrs ago, I can't say i'm unhappy. My two cents, when you're limited in how many channels you can install, quality of speakers counts more than bells & whistles on the AVR.



I bought the Yamaha RVX 483 back in July which is a 5.1 receiver and really like mine. It is at a good price. It's has what is listed above.


----------



## kirby yap

michael1997 said:


> Various authorized Marantz dealers have the Marantz SR7012 Surround Receiver on sale for $869 through Amazon. (Or from $874 on eBay if you prefer, or have eBay bucks to use).
> 
> I ordered last week from Sound Distributors over eBay and received a brand new, factory sealed unit so I'm guessing this is overstock from the manufacturer. But they are listed as "like new" so YMMV on condition if you choose another vendor.


I got it from Sound Distributors too via Amazon and can confirm they sent me a new unit although they listed it as Like New on Amazon.


----------



## dapakattack

Hello All,


I currently have a Yamaha RX-V581 that I am running 5.1.2 Atmos on. I am happy with the receiver and the features it offers, but I would like to go 5.2.4. (room size and setup will not let me go more than that). I have a Samsung KS8500 that is only a couple years old, so I won't need HDR10+ or Dolby Vision for a few more years.


I do have 2 subs (PB1000s) so dual sub calibration would be nice, but not necessary. Receiver is for movies and tv viewing, won't be using it for music. (Isn't that what an iPhone is for?  j/k).


I bought the V581 as a refurb and don't mind going that route again.


I could get a refurb RX-A2060 for $750, hope that the Fry's Pioneer LX503 deal comes around again, or one of the other refurb 9.2s that run under $750. 



Any recommendations would be appreciated.


Thanks,


Daniel


----------



## Charlie2011GT

*Questions about atmos with a Yamaha Rx-a2080*

Just scored a pretty sweet deal on a Elac speaker combo and Yamaha receiver. My question is- what do I need to add for the best atmos experience? I’m building a theater room and can add ceiling speakers. I was thinking using these 7 speakers and adding the 4 ceiling speakers and an additional sub to make it a 7.2.4 setup. Is that doable with the receiver I got? What else will I need? Thanks!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsmoothie

The A2080 is a 9CH model only capable of either 7.2.2 or 5.2.4. Only the A3080 can do 7.2.4 adding an external 2CH amp.


----------



## Charlie2011GT

jdsmoothie said:


> The A2080 is a 9CH model only capable of either 7.2.2 or 5.2.4. Only the A3080 can do 7.2.4 adding an external 2CH amp.




Thank you for the info! Which would be better, 7.2.2 or 5.2.4? I’m guessing the 5.2.4, which means I’ve got an extra pair of bookshelf speakers. Still a great deal with the package deal making the entire set of speakers only $400 more than the receiver. Is it worth it for the second sub?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsmoothie

Charlie2011GT said:


> Thank you for the info! Which would be better, 7.2.2 or 5.2.4? I’m guessing the 5.2.4, which means I’ve got an extra pair of bookshelf speakers. Still a great deal with the package deal making the entire set of speakers only $400 more than the receiver. Is it worth it for the second sub?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


5.2.4 with second sub.

Also note, the A2080 is discussed in the following thread --> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...80-rx-a2080-rx-a1080-aventage-avr-thread.html


----------



## rboster

Charlie2011GT said:


> Thank you for the info! Which would be better, 7.2.2 or 5.2.4? I’m guessing the 5.2.4, which means I’ve got an extra pair of bookshelf speakers. Still a great deal with the package deal making the entire set of speakers only $400 more than the receiver. Is it worth it for the second sub?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





jdsmoothie said:


> 5.2.4 with second sub.
> 
> Also note, the A2080 is discussed in the following thread --> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...80-rx-a2080-rx-a1080-aventage-avr-thread.html


Charlie2011GT

We separate the "deals" from "tech" posts. Your original thread was merged into the deals forum. Any questions or discussion about the receiver (tech talk) should take place in the "reg" forum, specifically in the owners/master thread linked by JD. Please do not post street prices and where to buy info outside of the deals stickies or deals forum.


----------



## PlanetAVS

dapakattack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I currently have a Yamaha RX-V581 that I am running 5.1.2 Atmos on. I am happy with the receiver and the features it offers, but I would like to go 5.2.4. (room size and setup will not let me go more than that). I have a Samsung KS8500 that is only a couple years old, so I won't need HDR10+ or Dolby Vision for a few more years.
> 
> 
> I do have 2 subs (PB1000s) so dual sub calibration would be nice, but not necessary. Receiver is for movies and tv viewing, won't be using it for music. (Isn't that what an iPhone is for?  j/k).
> 
> 
> I bought the V581 as a refurb and don't mind going that route again.
> 
> 
> I could get a refurb RX-A2060 for $750, hope that the Fry's Pioneer LX503 deal comes around again, or one of the other refurb 9.2s that run under $750.
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Daniel


The Denon 4400H has been a popular choice for 9 channels, and will give you the flexibility to go up to 11 channels in the future via external amp if you desire (if you ever go to a different room). Also gives future proofing of HDR/DV pass through. It calibrates for 2 subs as well.

It's been on sale fairly regularly for as low as $750 from various places including Fry's


----------



## eaayoung

Denon 4500H back on sale at Frys for $849. And they'll ship....

https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


----------



## drh3b

eaayoung said:


> Denon 4500H back on sale at Frys for $849. And they'll ship....
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


That's a killer deal. That's better than the clearance price on the x4400h.


----------



## Incarnate4

Denon AVR-3500H is also on sale at Frys for $529.

https://www.frys.com/product/9773614


----------



## ricren

What is this nonsense? When I follow the link of the Fry's offer on the X4500 I can't see the name of what I'm buying, instead there's this description: 

"Trusted Name Brand 9.2 AVR 235W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS(V):X, Alexa,AirPlay2"

How can I be sure of what I'm buying? Is there any way to check the real name of the item? I want a Denon not a Trusted whatever


----------



## drh3b

ricren said:


> What is this nonsense? When I follow the link of the Fry's offer on the X4500 I can not the name of what I'm buying, instead there is this description:
> 
> "Trusted Name Brand 9.2 AVR 235W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS(V):X, Alexa,AirPlay2"
> 
> How can I be shure what I'm buying? I want a Denon not a Trusted whatever


They can't say what brand it is because of MAP(Minimum Advertised Price, presumably). People are able to identify what model it is by the features.


----------



## ricren

drh3b said:


> They can't say what brand it is because of MAP(Minimum Advertised Price, presumably). People are able to identify what model it is by the features.


Understand it, but...how could be sure is the x4400? The features that the description show are very generic...


----------



## eaayoung

ricren said:


> Understand it, but...how could be sure is the x4400? The features that the description show are very generic...


The Fry's item number (9788994). Thats Fry's number for the 4500H. I know since I bought a 4500H from them earlier this month for $899 and it had the same item number.


----------



## ricren

eaayoung said:


> The Fry's item number (9788994). Thats Fry's number for the 4500H. I know since I bought a 4500H from them earlier this month for $899 and it had the same item number.


Thanks for the answer,I really appreciate it (I need to buy a 4400 or 4500 at a good price) but I just went to the website and compared the item numbers, something do not check:

1-The regular item:
Denon 9.2-Channel 4K AV Receiver with 3D Audio and Amazon Alexa Voice Control

Frys #: *9661823* Brand: DenonUPC : 883795004572Model: AVR-X4500H

2- The "trusted" number:

Trusted Name Brand 9.2 AVR 235W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS(V):X, Alexa,AirPlay2

Frys #: *9788994* Brand: Trusted Name Brand

Strange...


----------



## eaayoung

9788994 is the number for the Frys deal which is different from the non-deal number. That is the same number for my 4500H I picked up earlier this month. I think you can also confirm the model number after you get either the confirmation email or the shipping notice.


----------



## strickon

eaayoung said:


> 9788994 is the number for the Frys deal which is different from the non-deal number. That is the same number for my 4500H I picked up earlier this month. I think you can also confirm the model number after you get either the confirmation email or the shipping notice.


I purchased earlier and for anyone that is unsure, this is how the order appears in your history right after you purchase.

order shipping status
Item Status	Item#	Product Name	Qty Receive By (est)	Unit Price	Total
In Process
9661823	Denon 9.2-Channel 4K AV Receiver with 3D Audio and Amazon Alexa Voice Control	1 $0.00	$0.00
In Process
9788994	Trusted Name Brand 9.2 AVR 235W max/ch HDMI 8in3out Atmos, DTS(V):X, Alexa,AirPlay2	1	Friday, February 01	$849.00	$849.00


If you link to the part number 9661823, you get the x4500h https://www.frys.com/search?search_...t=&query_string=9661823&nearbyStoreName=false


----------



## fulano

ricren said:


> Understand it, but...how could be sure is the x4400? The features that the description show are very generic...



I was skeptical too, imagining all kinds of bait and switch tactics, especially since I'm an hour and 1/2 away from nearest store. But trusted what was being reported here in the forum, placed my order and off I went (no free shipping and $50 more when I ordered). Sure enough, an X4500H (4500 not 4400). My receipt had both items on it, first the 9788994 trusted name brand with no pricing and then below it 9661823 with X4500H description and $899 price. And worst case scenario you return it.


----------



## ricren

fulano said:


> I was skeptical too, imagining all kinds of bait and switch tactics, especially since I'm an hour and 1/2 away from nearest store. But trusted what was being reported here in the forum, placed my order and off I went (no free shipping and $50 more when I ordered). Sure enough, an X4500H (4500 not 4400). My receipt had both items on it, first the 9788994 trusted name brand with no pricing and then below it 9661823 with X4500H description and $899 price. And worst case scenario you return it.


You are right: worst case scenario you return it.
Just ordered the "Trusted". February 1st delivery. Free ground shipping, Tax: U$50.
We'll see


----------



## drh3b

ricren said:


> You are right: worst case scenario you return it.
> Just ordered the "Trusted". February 1st delivery. Free ground shipping, Tax: U$50.
> We'll see


To Argentina? Or are you in the US right now?


----------



## ricren

drh3b said:


> To Argentina? Or are you in the US right now?


They will not ship to Argentina because of local regulations.
Shipped to a friend's house in USA. I'll grab it on my next visit.It's messy but the only way to get it.


----------



## maxthesilent

Looks like I just missed this deal, darnit!


----------



## eaayoung

The Frys deal for the 3500H is still good.


----------



## fulano

maxthesilent said:


> Looks like I just missed this deal, darnit!


 Looks like it's back up and good through Feb 2. Given that it's now $50 cheaper and free shipping (vs my 3-hour round trip), I wish I had "missed" it too! The worst part is my first one was defective, so I've made 2 round trips. Aaaaargh!


----------



## rakstr

Still the same $849 in the DFW market!


fulano said:


> Looks like it's back up and good through Feb 2. Given that it's now $50 cheaper and free shipping (vs my 3-hour round trip), I wish I had "missed" it too! The worst part is my first one was defective, so I've made 2 round trips. Aaaaargh!


----------



## glucola

Just got the Xh4500 from Frys, wow its kind of light in weight compared to my Onkyo 809 its replacing, ? wondering how it will drive my Paradigm studios 100's ,


----------



## eaayoung

My Onkyo 876 weighed around 50 lbs. But the 4500H sounds just as good.


----------



## Skyeclad

eaayoung said:


> Denon 4500H back on sale at Frys for $849. And they'll ship....
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9788994



The sale page says shipping unavailable for me. I live in FL.


----------



## eaayoung

Skyeclad said:


> The sale page says shipping unavailable for me. I live in FL.


It says that for anybody that clicks on the link. Shipping was available but not anymore.


----------



## Skyeclad

eaayoung said:


> It says that for anybody that clicks on the link. Shipping was available but not anymore.


Oh well, shame it is a great deal.


----------



## rmainwaring

Does anyone know if the NAD T777 v3 ever goes on sale or retailers have B stock.


----------



## azz7686

rmainwaring said:


> Does anyone know if the NAD T777 v3 ever goes on sale or retailers have B stock.


 Just google the receiver or go to safeandsoundhq.com


----------



## rmainwaring

azz7686 said:


> Just google the receiver or go to safeandsoundhq.com


Thank you. I was not aware of that site.


----------



## rakstr

Newegg, X4500H $899.99

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...9-_-EMC-020319-Index-_-index-_-9SIAJKJ8PD1073


----------



## Skyeclad

rakstr said:


> Newegg, X4500H $899.99
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...9-_-EMC-020319-Index-_-index-_-9SIAJKJ8PD1073


Great price but no warranty, correct?


----------



## eaayoung

rakstr said:


> Newegg, X4500H $899.99
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...9-_-EMC-020319-Index-_-index-_-9SIAJKJ8PD1073


Not an authorized dealer per Denon's website.


----------



## chavel

eaayoung said:


> The Frys deal for the 3500H is still good.


Got one a couple of days ago. Now Frys wants $539.


----------



## haroon08

chavel said:


> Got one a couple of days ago. Now Frys wants $539.


Any point in getting the 4500H over the 3500H if I'm just running a 5.1 system?


----------



## Weezy1971

haroon, im looking at the same thing, not seeing big differences.


----------



## Weezy1971

one might have better alexa?


----------



## eaayoung

Weezy1971 said:


> one might have better alexa?


Nope. She'll sound the same on your speakers.


----------



## SightSeeker1

haroon08 said:


> Any point in getting the 4500H over the 3500H if I'm just running a 5.1 system?


More power. Upgraded processing.


----------



## haroon08

SightSeeker1 said:


> More power. Upgraded processing.


Thanks for the reply. Just curious, what is the advantage of better processing?


----------



## drh3b

haroon08 said:


> Any point in getting the 4500H over the 3500H if I'm just running a 5.1 system?


Probably not. I would actually argue you might as well get an x3400h on clearance for several hundred dollars less. The difference in power won't be noticeable in real life. You don't get a phono input with the x3400h, although you could buy a separate phono pre amp and still come out ahead.


----------



## cocrh

drh3b said:


> Probably not. I would actually argue you might as well get an x3400h on clearance for several hundred dollars less. The difference in power won't be noticeable in real life. You don't get a phono input with the x3400h, although you could buy a separate phono pre amp and still come out ahead.


The Fry's deal seems to be still on for the X3500H for $529 which is less than clearance or refurb from what I have seen. Pickup or local delivery only is the main issue here.

https://www.frys.com/product/9773614


----------



## SightSeeker1

haroon08 said:


> SightSeeker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More power. Upgraded processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Just curious, what is the advantage of better processing?
Click to expand...

Better chips for better sound hypothetically. You can compare them on the denon site to see the differences.


----------



## KenM10759

rmainwaring said:


> Thank you. I was not aware of that site.


Safe & Sound is now the exclusive seller of NAD and Bluesound B-stock and factory refurbished goods, as well as new A-stock. It used to be Spearit Sound out of Northampton MA was that designated dealer, but the owner retired and closed the shop. A couple of key employees did move to Safe & Sound, less than 20 miles away, so that experience with the products is there and business practices MUCH improved. They also seem to have B-stock Parasound and Denon-Marantz goods.

My T758 was bought from Spearit Sound in November 2015, as a factory refurbished unit. It's been great, and over the years has been upgraded to full "v3" status. I haven't been to Safe & Sound because I have a very good dealer I prefer, but I should probably try them. They're closer to me, but almost the same travel time.


----------



## Blorton

KenM10759 said:


> My T758 was bought from Spearit Sound in November 2015, as a factory refurbished unit. It's been great, and over the years has been upgraded to full "v3" status. I haven't been to Safe & Sound because I have a very good dealer I prefer, but I should probably try them. They're closer to me, but almost the same travel time.



Hey, thanks for sharing your experience. I have wanted to try an NAD, but have heard some rough stories here.


----------



## KenM10759

Blorton said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing your experience. I have wanted to try an NAD, but have heard some rough stories here.


The vast majority of them have been trouble free. People do come to the forum looking for answers when a problem is encountered, rarely just to say it's been without issues.

Mine has been great!


----------



## eric102

*New Yamaha RX-V2085 $755 at Adorama with speaker purchase*

Total package price was $1,750 shipped no taxes, the receiver invoiced out at $755. Pretty good deal if you need some or all new speakers (which I did), if you have ShopRunner or Adorama's Vip360 its possible some of the unneeded speakers could be returned with free shipping, check first though.

https://www.adorama.com/pkults60k4....t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905

There's three other less costly RX-V2085 Polk speaker packages available, check Slick Deals for the links.


----------



## screaminglemon

eaayoung said:


> Denon 4500H back on sale at Frys for $849. And they'll ship....
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9788994


I just picked up the x4500h from frys this morning. $899 + 20% off coupon (for the 1st 50 people through the door) = $720 !!


----------



## eaayoung

Best price I've seen for the 4500H.


----------



## screaminglemon

eaayoung said:


> Best price I've seen for the 4500H.


I did read someone getting it for the $849 with 20% off = $680 but have also read reports of some stores not allowing you to stack that coupon, so I guess I was lucky.


----------



## rakstr

X3500H for $529.99 no tax, free ship

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...19-_-EMC-20919-Index-_-index-_-9SIAJKJ8SR8710

Also our Fry's has the X4500H for $899 with another 20% off today for first 50 in the door.
https://www.frys.com/search?search_...t=&query_string=9788994&nearbyStoreName=false


----------



## eaayoung

rakstr said:


> X3500H for $529.99 no tax, free ship
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...9-_-EMC-20919-Index-_-index-_-9SIAJKJ8SR8710 \[/url]


Great price but the seller is not a Denon Authorized Dealer. You'll need that if you need warranty repairs.


----------



## SightSeeker1

Wish we had fry's on the easy coast. They don't ship their best deals either it seems. Been waiting for a 4500 deal and they are all fry's.


----------



## rakstr

Hmmm, I'm not saying you're not correct but in the warranty tab it indicates full warranty. See attached.

That said, newegg has always stepped in for me if there have been problems but YMMV.

Probably worth a chat session with newegg sales if you're interested in the deal. They typically don't allow vendors to "cut corners", it's one reason I purchase so much from them. I bought a couple Samsung wireless charging pucks that Samsung said were "counterfeit" when I sent one in for warranty. Newegg stepped in and I got full purchase price back from the vendor plus newegg sent me 2 new pucks. That vendor no longer seem to be on their website.

Regardless, great point to make for ALL of the deals posted! Where did you research the authorized sellers?????



eaayoung said:


> Great price but the seller is not a Denon Authorized Dealer. You'll need that if you need warranty repairs.


----------



## drh3b

rakstr said:


> Hmmm, I'm not saying you're not correct but in the warranty tab it indicates full warranty. See attached.
> 
> That said, newegg has always stepped in for me if there have been problems but YMMV.
> 
> Probably worth a chat session with newegg sales if you're interested in the deal. They typically don't allow vendors to "cut corners", it's one reason I purchase so much from them. I bought a couple Samsung wireless charging pucks that Samsung said were "counterfeit" when I sent one in for warranty. Newegg stepped in and I got full purchase price back from the vendor plus newegg sent me 2 new pucks. That vendor no longer seem to be on their website.
> 
> Regardless, great point to make for ALL of the deals posted! Where did you research the authorized sellers?????


https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch

There was a story a year or ago floating around about someone who bought from an Authorized Dealer through Newegg, and Denon wouldn't honor the warranty. If that story was true, hopefully it was the incompetence of that particular CSR, not Denon. I haven't seen any similar stories since, so hopefully, that was a one off. However, Denon/Marantz has a reputation for being hardcore on only honoring warranties from authorized dealers, and imo, a receiver is too complicated and expensive to buy without a legit warranty. When I was a kid a long time ago, electronics were a lot simpler, and would last forever. Now, I think most do, but they are more complicated with more sub assemblies, more to go wrong. Although, in this day and age of constantly changing standards, you are more likely to have a receiver get outdated long before it dies.
Of my 8 AVR receivers, 3 needed warranty service, although I just moved on with two of them, didn't actually get them repaired.
Right now, the plan is keep my current receiver until it dies, as changing video standards don't interest me.


----------



## rakstr

I've lost 2 Denon 891's, a Yamaha A800, and a Yamaha A1020 in the past 5 years, all JUST beyond the mfg warranty plus the 1 year credit card extension. TVs are the same. Cheap chinese caps and bad QA is the biggest problem IMO but I have nothing but anecdotal info to make that assertion  To be fair, we've got lousy power even though I use sine wave UPS AND we've been victim to ground strike nearby. Before that I lost a couple HK back around 2003 or so. Funny that my 1970's stereo stuff that's also been in use in the garage through all that is still going strong.

IMO electronics are only cheaper now if you don't consider amortized cost over time  

Like I said, it's ALWAYS worth pointing out gray market and counterfeit warnings so people don't forget.....



eaayoung said:


> Great price but the seller is not a Denon Authorized Dealer. You'll need that if you need warranty repairs.





drh3b said:


> https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch
> 
> There was a story a year or ago floating around about someone who bought from an Authorized Dealer through Newegg, and Denon wouldn't honor the warranty. If that story was true, hopefully it was the incompetence of that particular CSR, not Denon. I haven't seen any similar stories since, so hopefully, that was a one off. However, Denon/Marantz has a reputation for being hardcore on only honoring warranties from authorized dealers, and imo, a receiver is too complicated and expensive to buy without a legit warranty. When I was a kid a long time ago, electronics were a lot simpler, and would last forever. Now, I think most do, but they are more complicated with more sub assemblies, more to go wrong. Although, in this day and age of constantly changing standards, you are more likely to have a receiver get outdated long before it dies.
> Of my 8 AVR receivers, 3 needed warranty service, although I just moved on with two of them, didn't actually get them repaired.
> Right now, the plan is keep my current receiver until it dies, as changing video standards don't interest me.


----------



## drh3b

rakstr said:


> I've lost 2 Denon 891's, a Yamaha A800, and a Yamaha A1020 in the past 5 years, all JUST beyond the mfg warranty plus the 1 year credit card extension. TVs are the same. Cheap chinese caps and bad QA is the biggest problem IMO but I have nothing but anecdotal info to make that assertion  To be fair, we've got lousy power even though I use sine wave UPS AND we've been victim to ground strike nearby. Before that I lost a couple HK back around 2003 or so. Funny that my 1970's stereo stuff that's also been in use in the garage through all that is still going strong.
> 
> IMO electronics are only cheaper now if you don't consider amortized cost over time
> 
> Like I said, it's ALWAYS worth pointing out gray market and counterfeit warnings so people don't forget.....


My first AVR, a Sony, probably about 20 years ago, lost it's center channel, and I moved on to a Yamaha, that had no guts. Still in the back basement, probably still works. Replaced that with a Denon, which is still working fine 15 years later upstairs. Replaced that with an Onkyo that had the HDMI problem, replaced with an Onkyo that I ended up not liking, replaced with a Denon, sold, replaced with another Denon, failed, replaced, fixed and sold on ebay. That is, I ended up buying a 2nd x4300h, repairing the first(eventually) and selling it on ebay. I still have my first stereo receiver, a cheap 10 wpc Realistic from Radio Shack that is about 35 years old. I think it cost $100 new. I'm going to set it up some day just to see if it still works.


----------



## Andrew VanderLeest

*Onkyo TX-8270*

This badboy is on sale for $100 off, $399 total. 
Onkyo TX-8270

Certainly packed with features, has pretty good reviews. Just ordered one myself to upgrade my good ol' AMC 3050a. New Q Acoustics speakers coming in tomorrow, can't wait to test the new gear.


----------



## xcarnx

*Onkyo RZ830 for $699 a good buy*

I have had onkyo in the past. Really wanted the Yamaha, but they are out of my range. Found the RZ830 for $699 from an authorized dealer on sale, and was wondering if they are back to being decent hardware again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## m3incorp

The RZ830 is $499 (New) today if you call Onkyo direct to order. I posted it in "Great Found Deals".

It seems that the newer models aren't suffering from too many issues.......other than it is "really" hard to get that old school powerful Onkyo sound. My NR3030 and RZ900 were the last two that seem to have the old school powerful sound. The RZ3100 didn't win me over. I ordered this RZ830 today to replace the NR787 that I bought 3 weeks ago to replace the NR676 that I bought 6 months ago  The NR3030 and RZ900 are still handling things in my main home, while I will use this RZ830 in my other home. 



xcarnx said:


> I have had onkyo in the past. Really wanted the Yamaha, but they are out of my range. Found the RZ830 for $699 from an authorized dealer on sale, and was wondering if they are back to being decent hardware again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Liquid$team

KenM10759 said:


> Safe & Sound is now the exclusive seller of NAD and Bluesound B-stock and factory refurbished goods, as well as new A-stock. It used to be Spearit Sound out of Northampton MA was that designated dealer, but the owner retired and closed the shop. A couple of key employees did move to Safe & Sound, less than 20 miles away, so that experience with the products is there and business practices MUCH improved. They also seem to have B-stock Parasound and Denon-Marantz goods.
> 
> My T758 was bought from Spearit Sound in November 2015, as a factory refurbished unit. It's been great, and over the years has been upgraded to full "v3" status. I haven't been to Safe & Sound because I have a very good dealer I prefer, but I should probably try them. They're closer to me, but almost the same travel time.


Who is the dealer you prefer? Im in western ma as well. I shopped at spearit a while back for a subwoofer. I recently purchased some in wall speakers from safe and sound. Their show room is quite small right now but they are opening a much bigger showroom on Fuller rd soon.


----------



## KenM10759

Liquid$team said:


> Who is the dealer you prefer? Im in western ma as well. I shopped at spearit a while back for a subwoofer. I recently purchased some in wall speakers from safe and sound. Their show room is quite small right now but they are opening a much bigger showroom on Fuller rd soon.


I am further east and have to travel west to get to Safe & Sound. I would hope they do get a better facility, and know the Fuller Rd area well. I've still not been to their current store, but Google Maps shows photos of it. It may be an old, small building but at least there isn't much parking. 

My preferred dealer is Audio Video Therapy of Nashua NH. I "drive a little and save a lot" because NH has no sales tax, the dealer will negotiate, but most importantly they don't get pushy about one brand over the other and truly want me to find what sounds best to MY ears.


----------



## RDHarrison

Found the Denon Avr-x3500H at Amazon for $695 - ships and sold from Amazon. It appears to be new. I dont see where it is a factory refurbished model.


----------



## godfatherip

It looks like the Denon X3500H is on sale for $549 at Frys. I'm not sure it is the 3500 but the listing looks like a pretty solid match. The ad said 1 day only but the site says the price is good through March 9th and it comes with free shipping.

Sale listing:
https://www.frys.com/product/9773614
X3500H:
https://www.frys.com/product/9661833


----------



## Soccerdude

I would be interested in purchasing a Denon X6500H


----------



## cocrh

Soccerdude said:


> I would be interested in purchasing a Denon X6500H


This is about the lowest price I have seen on the Denon X6400 - $1499.00 which is last years model.

https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVRX64...t=&hvlocphy=9032443&hvtargid=pla-571843159195


----------



## cocrh

Costco has the Yamaha TSR-7850 on sale again from 3/1/19 through 3/29/19. $90 off so around $399 out the door if you are a Costco member

https://www.costco.com/Yamaha-TSR-7850-7.2-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver.product.100456240.html


----------



## vpoms

*Best deal on Denon X3500H!!!!!*



godfatherip said:


> It looks like the Denon X3500H is on sale for $549 at Frys. I'm not sure it is the 3500 but the listing looks like a pretty solid match. The ad said 1 day only but the site says the price is good through March 9th and it comes with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Fry's last night and got the "Mystery Deal" It is Denon X3500h for $549!!!! Best Deal Ever. While there, got 4K Apple TV 64Gb for $159, $50 off retail!!!


----------



## sourbeef

I got the Denon x3500h yesterday from the Fry's website with free shipping available. There is a post under the Great Deals forum about it and the x4500h.


----------



## osv1

vpoms said:


> I went to Fry's last night and got the "Mystery Deal" It is Denon X3500h for $549!!!! Best Deal Ever.


that does look like a great price... i wonder if it would have stacked with the 20% off coupon that frys hands out at the door.


----------



## eaayoung

osv1 said:


> that does look like a great price... i wonder if it would have stacked with the 20% off coupon that frys hands out at the door.


One person mentioned they got the 20% off. Another said they didn't get it.


----------



## TimB

cocrh said:


> Costco has the Yamaha TSR-7850 on sale again from 3/1/19 through 3/29/19. $90 off so around $399 out the door if you are a Costco member
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Yamaha-TSR-7850-7.2-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver.product.100456240.html


This looks a lot like the RX-V685 ... ?


----------



## dragonbud0

osv1 said:


> that does look like a great price... i wonder if it would have stacked with the 20% off coupon that frys hands out at the door.


How does one get the 20% off coupon? I'm on the Fry's mailing list. Itching to upgrade from my old reliable Onkyo, like the wifi and bluetooth capability. TIA.

Doing add'l research, it seemed that I got one on February 1, so that coupon no longer applies. May wait for the next sale but $549 is a great price already.


----------



## osv1

there should be link in the email.

https://images.frys.com/art/email/030919_specialemail/specialemail_web.html

as near as i can tell from posts on slickdeals, you can't order the receiver ahead of time at frys.com, or it won't stack with the 20% off that you get at the door.

per the post above, it's two different frys numbers, for the same product:

Sale listing:
https://www.frys.com/product/9773614
X3500H:
https://www.frys.com/product/9661833

so you walk to the av center, and order the sale listing part number, and they'll print up a receipt, which you present to the cashier along with your 20% off coupon that you got at the door.

some frys won't stack at all... other frys take the 20% off of the sale price, instead of the pre-sale price.

keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## dragonbud0

Price went back up today. The 20% is only for the first 40 customers. I do not have a store in the area. Will keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## SightSeeker1

Denon 4400 $799 from Authorized dealer

I purchased one of these and it was brand new. All the accessories were sealed and box was in perfect condition. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-...vZbojWQ:sc:ShippingMethodStandard!21009!US!-1


----------



## RonBonnell

Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2 can be picked up here for $399 after promo code Mania. Missed out on the 830 deal so thinking of picking one up.

https://www.worldwidestereo.com/products/onkyo-tx-rz630-9-2-channel-network-av-receiver?cjevent=78d48a23473611e9834701b30a24060d&utm_source=CJ&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_content=13363201


----------



## dragonbud0

Denon x3500H is on sales from Fry's for $529 or $423 with in-store pickup. It's too bad the closest is 700 miles away.

https://slickdeals.net/f/12933427-d...aign=tu7777&p=126164506&src=da_si_v2_71515639


----------



## FrogDR

Guys where is the best place with lower price in EU for Yamaxa RX-S602 ??


----------



## _NERD

dragonbud0 said:


> Denon x3500H is on sales from Fry's for $529 or $423 with in-store pickup. It's too bad the closest is 700 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12933427-d...aign=tu7777&p=126164506&src=da_si_v2_71515639




I picked one up at this price on Monday. Video quality is excellent. Sound quality is awful. I may return it. 


Denon AVR-X3500H | Rotel RMB-1095 | Sony SS-K30ED | Polk Audio DSW microPRO 3000 | Vizio E70-E3


----------



## eaayoung

_NERD said:


> I picked one up at this price on Monday. Video quality is excellent. Sound quality is awful. I may return it.
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-X3500H | Rotel RMB-1095 | Sony SS-K30ED | Polk Audio DSW microPRO 3000 | Vizio E70-E3


Did you setup Audyssey?


----------



## _NERD

eaayoung said:


> Did you setup Audyssey?




Yes. With and without it, the audio sounds canned even on my external amp. I reset the receiver this morning and it sounded the same. 

I swapped out the Denon for my Onkyo NR809 and I am happy again. I have my thunderous sound back! 


Denon AVR-X3500H | Rotel RMB-1095 | Sony SS-K30ED | Polk Audio DSW microPRO 3000 | Vizio E70-E3


----------



## dragonbud0

Thanks for the feedback. I'm retiring my Onkyo SR705. Want wifi and Bluetooth.


----------



## dragonbud0

After listening to the Yamaha A1080 and the Marantz SR7012, the center channel/dialogue came out clearer on the former while the latter clipped at 50% volume. What the hell happened to the once famed Marantz? BTW, the Marantz manual is over 300 pages!!!

I was on the https://www.accessories4less.com email alert list and got notified about 30 minutes ago but now it's gone again. May opt for the older model A1070 for less. Warranty is only 18 months but my last couple of equipments from them were flawless.


----------



## scotthal

dragonbud0 said:


> I was on the https://www.accessories4less.com email alert list and got notified about 30 minutes ago but now it's gone again. May opt for the older model A1070 for less. Warranty is only 18 months but my last couple of equipments from them were flawless.


 One advantage of the RX-A1080 over the prior model is the new 'Surround: AI' feature. Recently purchased a new RX-V2085 (for just a few bucks more that yr linked RX-A1080 refurb); have really enjoyed just kicking back & watching the movie with a near optimal soundfield setup that tracks the content.
I get the impression that it's dynamically varying the mix - enhancing dialogue in some scenes, accentuating surround : object localization in others. I like it.


----------



## eriksells916

dragonbud0 said:


> After listening to the Yamaha A1080 and the Marantz SR7012, the center channel/dialogue came out clearer on the former while the latter clipped at 50% volume. What the hell happened to the once famed Marantz? BTW, the Marantz manual is over 300 pages!!!
> 
> I was on the https://www.accessories4less.com email alert list and got notified about 30 minutes ago but now it's gone again. May opt for the older model A1070 for less. Warranty is only 18 months but my last couple of equipments from them were flawless.


I thought i read once that the x3400 sounded better than the 1070, so that would be weird that the 7012 sounded bad or clipped?

I had the a1060 in my cart at AC4L a few months ago for only $499 and it was sold out before I could click buy. Keep me posted on what you end up buying.


----------



## audiovideochallenged

Hello guys I have a 13 x 17 x 8 home theater. Can't make up my mind about Denon AVR-x4500H or Marantz SR7012 (both close in prices with recent price-drops). I love both movies and music. I want to set up 7.2.4 speaker set up and will use my old Denon 3805 for the two extra channels for this set up. One additional feature that x-4500 has is an IMax enhanced. How critical is that feature to have? Could anyone help me decide? Thank you


----------



## dragonbud0

scotthal said:


> One advantage of the RX-A1080 over the prior model is the new 'Surround: AI' feature. Recently purchased a new RX-V2085 (for just a few bucks more that yr linked RX-A1080 refurb); have really enjoyed just kicking back & watching the movie with a near optimal soundfield setup that tracks the content.
> I get the impression that it's dynamically varying the mix - enhancing dialogue in some scenes, accentuating surround : object localization in others. I like it.


I thought that the A1070/A1080 are beast, but not as beastly as your RX-V2085. Would have problem fitting yours into my cabinet. What is the difference between the A vs. V series?


----------



## scotthal

dragonbud0 said:


> I thought that the A1070/A1080 are beast, but not as beastly as your RX-V2085. Would have problem fitting yours into my cabinet. What is the difference between the A vs. V series?


 The notorious 'fifth foot'; retail warranty (3yr vs 2yr); & the opportunity to trade off lower spec components against the cost of building :: maintaining multiple circuit board configurations. Headliner items - features, specs, quality of the DACs are the same.
Re: cabinet fit - am also cramped. Using 90' adapters for HDMI, speaker connections; hardwired network (pulled the wifi aerials).


----------



## nc88keyz

*Yamaha Aventage RX-A308BL "Adorama"*

All, 

Link: https://www.adorama.com/yarxa3080bl.html

OnlineSource: Adorama.com

Model: RX-A3080BL

Description: Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3080 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver w/ MusicCast

DiscountCode: MARCHMAD

Price: $1299.95

Shipping: Free

TimeLeft: Not too long, I would imagine. 

History: Lowest Price from authorized online dealer for Yamaha 3080/

Source: Slickdeals/Iconian

OtherNotes: The RX-A2080 is $1050.95


----------



## KSpan

_NERD said:


> Yes. With and without it, the audio sounds canned even on my external amp. I reset the receiver this morning and it sounded the same.
> 
> I swapped out the Denon for my Onkyo NR809 and I am happy again. I have my thunderous sound back!
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-X3500H | Rotel RMB-1095 | Sony SS-K30ED | Polk Audio DSW microPRO 3000 | Vizio E70-E3


The deals in this thread make me want to scratch the "try a Denon or Marantz" itch, particularly the X3500 for $520 and my local Magnolia offering the SR5013 at $799 new. However my NR656 just sounds so dang good and only cost me $200... even if something is better, it sure won't be 150% to 300% better and I only run a 3.1 with no possibility of expansion in the near future.


----------



## dragonbud0

scotthal said:


> The notorious 'fifth foot'; retail warranty (3yr vs 2yr); & the opportunity to trade off lower spec components against the cost of building :: maintaining multiple circuit board configurations. Headliner items - features, specs, quality of the DACs are the same.
> Re: cabinet fit - am also cramped. Using 90' adapters for HDMI, speaker connections; hardwired network (pulled the wifi aerials).


Thanks. Decide to go cheap with a Costco Yamaha TSR-7850 7.2 AVR replacing a still working 11 years old Onkyo. The Yamaha should force the user to go to YPAO setup upon powering up the AVR to minimize user error (not reading the quick setup guide). Manual is about 200 pages, otherwise so far so good (speaker terminals were cheaper than my old one). Both cabinet sizes are about the same, so ventilation should be fine. The better/higher ends Yamaha and Marantz are just too deep (3" more) and a bit taller at about 2x the price.

Time to read the real manual.


----------



## Klimax

osv1 said:


> there should be link in the email.
> 
> https://images.frys.com/art/email/030919_specialemail/specialemail_web.html
> 
> as near as i can tell from posts on slickdeals, you can't order the receiver ahead of time at frys.com, or it won't stack with the 20% off that you get at the door.
> 
> per the post above, it's two different frys numbers, for the same product:
> 
> Sale listing:
> https://www.frys.com/product/9773614
> X3500H:
> https://www.frys.com/product/9661833
> 
> so you walk to the av center, and order the sale listing part number, and they'll print up a receipt, which you present to the cashier along with your 20% off coupon that you got at the door.
> 
> some frys won't stack at all... other frys take the 20% off of the sale price, instead of the pre-sale price.
> 
> keep us posted how it goes.


My Fry's did stack on top of the promo code. The Denon AVR-W4500H was on promo code for $879. Asked for a 20% coupon at the door. Ended up paying $703 for a brand new Denon W4500H.


----------



## osv1

$703 plus tax is a smoking hot deal, imho 

i wanted the yamaha 2080, at adorama, but saving $300 or so for the denon was just too good to pass up.

the b&h/adorama deals are going to be a lot less sweet starting on april 1, at least for california residents, because we'll be paying tax on all out of state purchases.


----------



## Klimax

osv1 said:


> $703 plus tax is a smoking hot deal, imho
> 
> i wanted the yamaha 2080, at adorama, but saving $300 or so for the denon was just too good to pass up.
> 
> the b&h/adorama deals are going to be a lot less sweet starting on april 1, at least for california residents, because we'll be paying tax on all out of state purchases.


It's nutty. It's not like I'm waiting at the door to grab a coupon either. I've gone in three times now after work. All three times I've been handed a 20% off coupon. I'm running out of money thanks to Fry's. Lol

Bought a new 75" Sony which is normally excluded. But because it was a 2018 model they included it. Picked up a JBL Bar 5.1 that was on promo for the bedroom as well.

Can't believe more people aren't jumping on these coupons. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## _NERD

KSpan said:


> The deals in this thread make me want to scratch the "try a Denon or Marantz" itch, particularly the X3500 for $520 and my local Magnolia offering the SR5013 at $799 new. However my NR656 just sounds so dang good and only cost me $200... even if something is better, it sure won't be 150% to 300% better and I only run a 3.1 with no possibility of expansion in the near future.




I returned the X3500 and went back to my Onkyo NR809. I’m happier with the Onkyo now than I was before I bought the Denon. I picked up a complete 5.1 channel home theater bundle that included the Onkyo for $200. I divide the total cost of that system equally amongst the components, and I’m out $28.57 on my pristine receiver. 

Ya I don’t miss the Denon. I missed the Onkyo. 


Onkyo TX-NR809 | Rotel RMB-1095 | Sony SS-K30ED | Polk Audio DSW microPRO 3000 | Vizio E70-E3


----------



## cocrh

Looks as tho these Fry's Denon deals are back.

Denon X3500H for $529.00
https://www.frys.com/product/9773614


Denon X4500H for $888.00
https://www.frys.com/product/9788994

For shipping you need to move to the check out portion. Seems to be available for shipping there.


----------



## eriksells916

Are the new Pionkyo 9 channel receivers about to be unveiled? AC4L has the nr787 and rz630 down to $399 now and the rz730 to $469 WTH?

https://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/category/avreceiver/home-audio/receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html?home_audio_key[]=DTS%3Ax&number_channels[]=9


----------



## LLDaLastDon

cocrh said:


> Denon X4500H for $888.00
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9788994
> 
> .


FYI, I checked online and it said the Denon 4500 was sold out online and in stores. Decided to just stop in the store to double check. They had a stack of them. So, I wouldn't trust the online stock information.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RipperDoc85

https://slickdeals.net/f/12998287-y...-v-receiver-800-free-shipping?page=3#comments

Pretty good deal as far as I can tell!


----------



## TraderGregg

Denon AVR-X2400H are being discontinued and discounted all over the place. 329 at Amazon (Prime card gets you 5 points back), 329 at the Egg plus a $35 GC. More details at slickdeals.net - search on denon x2400h (I can't post any URLs yet).


----------



## SouthernCA

Denon AVR-X3400H at $499 (new unit) at Safe and Sound HQ with 3 years warranty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosinseattle

Here's a LOVE/HATE deal if there ever was one. This deal only applies to areas that have Video Only stores. I hate shopping at Video Only because once you buy it, it's yours. Their return policy sucks, and has been that way for 20+ years. But I stopped in a store the other day to ask general questions about HDR/HDR+/HLG/Dolby Vision. I didn't exactly come away with clarity, but I did get a screaming deal on a Pioneer VSX-LX503. $499.99 plus tax. If you're in Oregon you don;t have to pay tax. That receiver has a ton of features for that price. These are brand new in box full factory warranty.

Pioneer VSX-LX503 $499.99 Video Only Stores in Washington, Oregon, and California.


----------



## savefarris

Denon AVR-X3500 for $531 on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...qid=1555264099&s=gateway&sprefix=denon&sr=8-3


----------



## drh3b

savefarris said:


> Denon AVR-X3500 for $531 on amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...qid=1555264099&s=gateway&sprefix=denon&sr=8-3


It's out of stock, but you could still order it as of this post, and since Amazon.com is an authorized seller, Denon will honor the warranty.


----------



## spear

I picked up a Yamaha RX-V685 from Fry's. Normal price is $549.95. E-mail promo code for today gives you $201.95 off. I also grabbed a 20% coupon at the entrance so that brought it down to $278.40 before tax.


I noticed the same e-mail promo last Wednesday (but the other location I went to didn't have it in stock) so maybe they'll do it again next Wednesday.


----------



## eriksells916

spear said:


> I picked up a Yamaha RX-V685 from Fry's. Normal price is $549.95. E-mail promo code for today gives you $201.95 off. I also grabbed a 20% coupon at the entrance so that brought it down to $278.40 before tax.
> 
> 
> I noticed the same e-mail promo last Wednesday (but the other location I went to didn't have it in stock) so maybe they'll do it again next Wednesday.


my promo code email only shows the onkyo 686, Pio lx503 and Yammy a1080 on sale. Where did you find a v685?

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalGuy-99

*New Denon X3500H $399 @ Fry's*

New Denon X3500H $399 @ Fry's

In Store Only
https://www.frys.com/product/9773614...ulanding041819

Ask the greeter for a 20% coupon or print this out then you'll get your additional 20% discounted price. Some stores give instant 20% discount other stores require instant 20% refund at customer service desk.
http://images.frys.com/art/email/041...ecialeweb.html

Review:
https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/denon-avr-x3500h


----------



## spear

eriksells916 said:


> my promo code email only shows the onkyo 686, Pio lx503 and Yammy a1080 on sale. Where did you find a v685?


I think that's list for the weekly promo codes. If you signed up, you'll get a different list every day or so. The RX-V685 was in Wednesday's list. It looked like this:
https://images.frys.com/art/email/041719_wed187whd/wed_web.html?promocode=2500532


----------



## eriksells916

spear said:


> I think that's list for the weekly promo codes. If you signed up, you'll get a different list every day or so. The RX-V685 was in Wednesday's list. It looked like this:
> https://images.frys.com/art/email/041719_wed187whd/wed_web.html?promocode=2500532


Thanks! 

It says my email is already registered, but shows I am only getting things 2x a week. I will see if i can change it to 7 days a week?


----------



## spear

eriksells916 said:


> [...]
> It says my email is already registered, but shows I am only getting things 2x a week. I will see if i can change it to 7 days a week?



The same deal on the Yamaha RX-V685 is now available for the whole week -- $348 with promo code. It's $278.40 if you get the additional 20% coupon at the entrance:

https://www.frys.com/ads/page25


----------



## carlosinseattle

I took some advice from you guys and visited Fry's in Renton (Seattle). I came away with 2 amazing deals! Denon X4500H for $849 and Klipsch R-115SW for $500. $1250 out the door...ridiculous!!!

I think the subs were based on what's on hand, he said he only had one more available at the Renton store. The deal on the X4500H was so good I was shaking...LOL

Somewhere between the time I left the store and the time I got home I got confused and thought it was a X6500H. But $849 for an X4500H is still a great deal.


----------



## wader2k

spear said:


> The same deal on the Yamaha RX-V685 is now available for the whole week -- $348 with promo code. It's $278.40 if you get the additional 20% coupon at the entrance:
> 
> https://www.frys.com/ads/page25



Curious - is that extra 20% at the entrance only for local pickup or can it be got online too?


----------



## eaayoung

carlosinseattle said:


> The deal on the X6500H was so good I was shaking...LOL


Was that a Fry's weekly deal? Haven't seen the 6500 that cheap.


----------



## carlosinseattle

eaayoung said:


> Was that a Fry's weekly deal? Haven't seen the 6500 that cheap.


Somewhere between the time I left the store and the time I got home I got confused and thought it was a X6500H. But $849 for an X4500H is still a great deal. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## SouthernCA

wader2k said:


> Curious - is that extra 20% at the entrance only for local pickup or can it be got online too?


20% is in store puck up only. Also Samsung, Sony, Apple and some large manufacturers are excluded.


----------



## eaayoung

carlosinseattle said:


> Somewhere between the time I left the store and the time I got home I got confused and thought it was a X6500H. But $849 for an X4500H is still a great deal. Sorry for the confusion


That puts my mind to rest. I bought a 4500 back in January for a similar price. Was thinking I should've waiting when I saw the 6500 for that price.


----------



## spear

wader2k said:


> Curious - is that extra 20% at the entrance only for local pickup or can it be got online too?


 In-store only. There are some other restrictions:
http://images.frys.com/art/email/042119_sun147bgt_special/2_mon_specialeweb.html
(Oops, sorry, didn't see SouthernCA's reply.)


----------



## Tom J. Davis

spear said:


> In-store only. There are some other restrictions:
> http://images.frys.com/art/email/042119_sun147bgt_special/2_mon_specialeweb.html
> (Oops, sorry, didn't see SouthernCA's reply.)


Are the Fry's promo codes that you get in the daily emails only good instore? I'm trying to order the Yamaha rx v685 and it says the promo code was accepted but the price isn't changing.


----------



## cocrh

Tom J. Davis said:


> Are the Fry's promo codes that you get in the daily emails only good instore? I'm trying to order the Yamaha rx v685 and it says the promo code was accepted but the price isn't changing.


Try PlayoffTime20 or 2288


----------



## spear

Tom J. Davis said:


> Are the Fry's promo codes that you get in the daily emails only good instore? I'm trying to order the Yamaha rx v685 and it says the promo code was accepted but the price isn't changing.


I just tried it and it works for me. You sure you're looking at the correct column? It still says the "Unit Price" is $549 but on the rightmost column, the "Total Price" is $348.


----------



## GCTuba

The Onkyo TX-RZ830 has an open box special for $449

https://store.onkyousa.com/store/onkyo/en_US/pd/productID.5192851000


----------



## Landmonster

If we buy an item from Frys.com using the promo code, and choose in-store pickup, how can we also get 20% off instore? It seems like you are required to pay for the item online before you pick it up in the store.




Also, are the 20% off coupons all the time, or just select days?


----------



## eriksells916

@Landmonster here is the email coupon code instructions for the additional 20% off I got on Wednesday. Looks like just a Wednesday thing?

http://images.frys.com/art/email/042819_sun312bvc_special/4_wed_specialeweb.html


----------



## Landmonster

eriksells916 said:


> @*Landmonster* here is the email coupon code instructions for the additional 20% off I got on Wednesday. Looks like just a Wednesday thing?
> 
> http://images.frys.com/art/email/042819_sun312bvc_special/4_wed_specialeweb.html



It says for Wednesday 5/01 only.


----------



## eriksells916

Yea @Landmonster they send it every Wed I think. Good news is you now have a week to research and sweat it out before pulling the trigger on the lx503.


----------



## Landmonster

So, here are 3 receivers in my consideration:


1) Denon X3500h for $529.
https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...p9JzgLhFaARWWKMZz-hoClYsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


2) Onkyo RZ830 for $549
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...IUJbsFXD2O5sC7-lauRoCrSEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


3) Pioneer Elite LX503 for $499
https://www.frys.com/product/9543542





They are all about the same price. I will be using them to drive Polk LSi speakers... and my main objective is being able to drive the speakers properly, with the maximum sound quality. Ideas on which is best?



Comparisons:
https://www.zkelectronics.com/compare/denon-avr-x3500h/pioneer-vsx-lx503/
https://www.zkelectronics.com/compare/onkyo-tx-rz830/north-america/pioneer-vsx-lx503/north-america/


----------



## RonBonnell

Landmonster said:


> So, here are 3 receivers in my consideration:
> 
> 
> 1) Denon X3500h for $529.
> https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...p9JzgLhFaARWWKMZz-hoClYsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 2) Onkyo RZ830 for $549
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...IUJbsFXD2O5sC7-lauRoCrSEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 3) Pioneer Elite LX503 for $499
> https://www.frys.com/product/9543542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all about the same price. I will be using them to drive Polk LSi speakers... and my main objective is being able to drive the speakers properly, with the maximum sound quality. Ideas on which is best?
> 
> 
> 
> Comparisons:
> https://www.zkelectronics.com/compare/denon-avr-x3500h/pioneer-vsx-lx503/
> https://www.zkelectronics.com/compare/onkyo-tx-rz830/north-america/pioneer-vsx-lx503/north-america/


www.acousticsounddesign.com still has the rz830 for $509.15 after applying coupon code TV15. It is with free shipping and also no sales tax to me. I am pretty sure Frys would charge sales tax. I think the Pioneer warranty is only 1 year vs 3 on the Onkyo. I think the Rz830 is the better deal out of these, but I don't own the others.


----------



## TraderGregg

The Denon has Audyssey MultEQ XT32 while the Onkyo has Chromecast. Given the choice, I'm biased to the Denon, but I am a novice. I like the Yamaha brand, however the top Audyssey seems to have a large following and I might switch.


----------



## Ladeback

Ok, my wife has approved me to get either a new 9.1 channel receiver for our home theater which isn't finished,but functional *or* a 75" 4K TV upgrade for our living room.

Which would you go with. My current Integra DHC-60.5 has been giving me some issues and is only 7.1 and came out in 2012 I believe. 

For receivers I am looking at the Marantz SR6013 or the Denon 4400 or 4500 which ever has the better deal, but I am learning towards the 6013. I was thinking of using 3 of my Marantz 700 Mono Blocks to power all three front speakers and use the receiver to power surrounds and height speakers. It would be nice to have Dolby Atmos 7.X.4.

On the TV it would be nice to have a bigger picture in our living room since our current 12 year old 60" Sony rear projection TV looks small to me know. It was big at the time we got it, having better sound in my theater would be nice as well. 

Any thoughts on it?


----------



## eaayoung

I'd go with the TV. Then when the Integra receiver dies, the wife will be forced to let you upgrade the receiver. 7.1 sounds good no matter how you slice it too.


----------



## KD5MDK

You’re going to get a much bigger improvement going from a rear projection TV to 4K.


----------



## TraderGregg

Denon deal is dead. Glad I snagged one last night.

EDIT: But it's back at Amazon! $529 still, free two day shipping with Prime. Cancelled my Egg, and ordered from Amazon.

EDIT #2 : And it's dead. Geez, these go fast at this price.


----------



## Ladeback

eaayoung said:


> I'd go with the TV. Then when the Integra receiver dies, the wife will be forced to let you upgrade the receiver. 7.1 sounds good no matter how you slice it too.


I just was messing around with the Integra and one my 700 Mono Blocks is not working, one of my Carver 15cb's isn't working, my Marantz 5x150 watt amp is also not working. I did some testing on my rear surrounds and and am not getting what I was before. The reciever I am looking at is around $800, a TV would be over $1K. She rather me spend 800. I need to think on it some more.

Also she said I can't get the TV then get a receiver later.


----------



## cocrh

Ladeback said:


> I just was messing around with the Integra and one my 700 Mono Blocks is not working, one of my Carver 15cb's isn't working, my Marantz 5x150 watt amp is also not working. I did some testing on my rear surrounds and and am not getting what I was before. The reciever I am looking at is around $800, a TV would be over $1K. She rather me spend 800. I need to think on it some more.
> 
> Also she said I can't get the TV then get a receiver later.


The Onkyo RZ830 9.2 AVR is a good deal here at $599

https://www.acousticsounddesign.com...el-4k-network-a-v-receiver-black?search=rz830

Pioneer Elite LX 503 9.2 also on sale at Fry's for $499

https://www.frys.com/product/9543542?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

If you have a fry's nearby go in and ask for a 20% off coupon to lower it even further. Or print this out
http://images.frys.com/art/email/042819_sun312bvc_special/4_wed_specialeweb.html


----------



## SouthernCA

Landmonster said:


> If we buy an item from Frys.com using the promo code, and choose in-store pickup, how can we also get 20% off instore? It seems like you are required to pay for the item online before you pick it up in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are the 20% off coupons all the time, or just select days?


Some fry's store give you the 20% discount even on already paid items. Because you can always pick the item, return it right there and buy the same item again with 20% managers coupon. 

But if they don't, buy another one at the store and return what you bought online in the store itself. Simple.


----------



## SouthernCA

eriksells916 said:


> Yea @Landmonster they send it every Wed I think. Good news is you now have a week to research and sweat it out before pulling the trigger on the lx503.


Most stores don't ask for the coupon either. Just ask the greeter at the front door that you want managers discount coupon. There are 25 coupons per day and he/she will give you one.


----------



## SouthernCA

Ladeback said:


> Ok, my wife has approved me to get either a new 9.1 channel receiver for our home theater which isn't finished,but functional *or* a 75" 4K TV upgrade for our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you go with. My current Integra DHC-60.5 has been giving me some issues and is only 7.1 and came out in 2012 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> For receivers I am looking at the Marantz SR6013 or the Denon 4400 or 4500 which ever has the better deal, but I am learning towards the 6013. I was thinking of using 3 of my Marantz 700 Mono Blocks to power all three front speakers and use the receiver to power surrounds and height speakers. It would be nice to have Dolby Atmos 7.X.4.
> 
> 
> 
> On the TV it would be nice to have a bigger picture in our living room since our current 12 year old 60" Sony rear projection TV looks small to me know. It was big at the time we got it, having better sound in my theater would be nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on it?


New TV for sure. Receiver upgrade will not be as significant as the TV upgrade. Trust me on this. And I will go with Samsung 8000 series because of its reliability and built in applications. While it was advertised at Fry's for $1800, the salesman was willing to give it for $1500 plus tax.

Visio P series is also very good.


----------



## Ladeback

cocrh said:


> The Onkyo RZ830 9.2 AVR is a good deal here at $599
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com...el-4k-network-a-v-receiver-black?search=rz830
> 
> Pioneer Elite LX 503 9.2 also on sale at Fry's for $499
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9543542?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> If you have a fry's nearby go in and ask for a 20% off coupon to lower it even further. Or print this out
> http://images.frys.com/art/email/042819_sun312bvc_special/4_wed_specialeweb.html


Sorry I have had bad luck with Integra products so I won't buy Onkyo anymore. 

I got the Marantz SR6013 for 47% off right now on sale at Accessories4less and extra 2 year warranty. It will do 7.x.4 like want. I will be using 3 of my Marantz 700 Mono Blocks to power the front LCR and use the receiver to run everything else. Now I will have to sneak in Atmos speakers and rear surrounds at sometime and suprise her when it's all hooked up.


----------



## LLDaLastDon

Amazon has the Denon X6500H for $1372.50
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GH4SP82/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fkv0CbHSHB3CR

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Sleeve

LLDaLastDon said:


> Amazon has the Denon X6500H for $1372.50
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GH4SP82/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fkv0CbHSHB3CR
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting, best price ever on this but they keep dropping the price every 3 weeks between New Egg and Amazon, I wonder if something new is to be released.


----------



## LLDaLastDon

Stephen Dohring said:


> Thanks for posting, best price ever on this but they keep dropping the price every 3 weeks between New Egg and Amazon, I wonder if something new is to be released.


You may be on to something. I've been waiting for it to get below $1500. I couldn't pass on this price. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Sleeve

LLDaLastDon said:


> You may be on to something. I've been waiting for it to get below $1500. I couldn't pass on this price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah no refurb either I am about to pull the trigger today even thought my atmos speakers have not been installed. I am just wondering what their new release could be. This even has imax


----------



## drh3b

Stephen Dohring said:


> Thanks for posting, best price ever on this but they keep dropping the price every 3 weeks between New Egg and Amazon, I wonder if something new is to be released.


My understanding is NONE of the high level Denons will be replaced this year. I think the highest level one being replaced this summer is the x3500h with the x3600h.


----------



## Ladeback

drh3b said:


> My understanding is NONE of the high level Denons will be replaced this year. I think the highest level one being replaced this summer is the x3500h with the x3600h.


From what I heard was the 4500 and 6500 would not be replaced till 2020. I believe I read that on the Denon thread. @jdsmoothie could confirm that. Not sure about the lower models or the Marantz.


----------



## Steve Sleeve

LLDaLastDon said:


> You may be on to something. I've been waiting for it to get below $1500. I couldn't pass on this price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I went for it, almost considered the scratch and dent one for 1k and that's gone. Were 2 left when I ordered, down to 1. Great Price. Now I need to fish wires


----------



## savefarris

Denon 3500H back on Amazon for $529
https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...qid=1557282419&s=gateway&sprefix=denon&sr=8-2


----------



## RipperDoc85

I just want a really high quality 5.2 receiver with great amp sections. I only run a 2.2 setup but I want surround processing.


----------



## cocrh

bimmerfreak0 said:


> I just want a really high quality 5.2 receiver with great amp sections. I only run a 2.2 setup but I want surround processing.


For best amp check out the NAD 758 or Anthem MRX-520


----------



## ashiq73

I saw a local best buy had a Yamaha Aventage RX-A2070 for around $850


Does that seem like a good price?


----------



## eriksells916

ashiq73 said:


> I saw a local best buy had a Yamaha Aventage RX-A2070 for around $850
> 
> Does that seem like a good price?


Same receiver refurbished with only a 1 yr warranty for $829 at AC4L. https://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/yamrxa2070bl/yamaha-rx-a2070-9.2-ch-x-140-watts-a/v-receiver/1.html

Seems like a good deal as long as it meets all of your needs. Otherwise you have the Onkyo rz830 for $449 from Onkyo direct and the sister Pioneer lx503 on sale for $499 at Frys. Those will do 11 channels with ext amp, have good power, excellent phono stage but just ok room correction, in case you have a tough room or dual subs? If you have a mini dsp then moot point.

If you like audyssey xt32 then the refurbed marantz sr6013 is on sale with 3 yr warranty for only $799. https://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/marsr6013/marantz-sr6013-9.2-ch-x-110-watts-a/v-receiver-w/heos/1.html

Yamaha is known for reliability should that be the main factor!


----------



## GunmetalR56

LLDaLastDon said:


> Amazon has the Denon X6500H for $1372.50
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GH4SP82/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fkv0CbHSHB3CR
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That was a great deal.. had to jump on it! Got BB to price match for the extra reward zone points.


----------



## LLDaLastDon

GunmetalR56 said:


> That was a great deal.. had to jump on it! Got BB to price match for the extra reward zone points.


Maaaannn. I should've did that. To rack up more points as well. Lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladeback

LLDaLastDon said:


> Maaaannn. I should've did that. To rack up more points as well. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I was I would have seen this before ordering a Marantz SR6013 that should be here today, but wife wanted me to be at or under $1000 so she would have said no to this even though having two more channels powered from the receiver would have been nice.


----------



## LLDaLastDon

Ladeback said:


> I was I would have seen this before ordering a Marantz SR6013 that should be here today, but wife wanted me to be at or under $1000 so she would have said no to this even though having two more channels powered from the receiver would have been nice.


I hear you. I actually bought the 4500h a month ago from Fry's when they had the sale. I had it for a week, but got buyer's remorse because I really wanted the 6500h. So I decided not to settle and returned it, in hopes of the 6500h dropping around $1500. I used camelcamelcamel to watch the price and alert me when it did. I was shocked to see it drop below $1400. I couldn't pass up on it. Mine should be here today. Granted I'm still in the process of building my theater. . 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladeback

LLDaLastDon said:


> I hear you. I actually bought the 4500h a month ago from Fry's when they had the sale. I had it for a week, but got buyer's remorse because I really wanted the 6500h. So I decided not to settle and returned it, in hopes of the 6500h dropping around $1500. I used camelcamelcamel to watch the price and alert me when it did. I was shocked to see it drop below $1400. I couldn't pass up on it. Mine should be here today. Granted I'm still in the process of building my theater. .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I am still in the process of building mine as well. I have 4 walls and some drywall screwed and and can watch movies in 5.1, am thinking of moving a side wall out 3' to make the room roughly 17'X26'X9'.

I was hoping to work on it this weekend, but need to clean the garage out and Sunday is Mother's Day so going to see my mom.

Enjoy the 6500.


----------



## Soccerdude

GunmetalR56 said:


> That was a great deal.. had to jump on it! Got BB to price match for the extra reward zone points.


"That was a great deal" back to $2199


----------



## ForestJohn

*How long to wait for deal*

I have decided to purchase the Denon AVR-X3500 Receiver, but would sure like to get a deal. Does anybody think Memorial Day would find discounts on this unit, or should I just go ahead and pay the full freight? I would like to purchase from Best Buy so their technicians can come out and make sure it is installed properly in my theater. And Best Buy price matches Amazon.com, Crutchfield.com, Dell.com, HP.com, Newegg.com, and TigerDirect.com. 

Sure would appreciate any knowledge of past sales this time of year that I should be watching for.

Thank you very much for any assistance.


----------



## eriksells916

ForestJohn said:


> I have decided to purchase the Denon AVR-X3500 Receiver, but would sure like to get a deal. Does anybody think Memorial Day would find discounts on this unit, or should I just go ahead and pay the full freight? I would like to purchase from Best Buy so their technicians can come out and make sure it is installed properly in my theater. And Best Buy price matches Amazon.com, Crutchfield.com, Dell.com, HP.com, Newegg.com, and TigerDirect.com.
> 
> Sure would appreciate any knowledge of past sales this time of year that I should be watching for.
> 
> Thank you very much for any assistance.



x3500h is on sale at Frys right now through tonight for only $499. I think the x3600 is coming out soon so prices on the x3500 should come down? Not sure if $499 will be the new street price since I don't see Denon and Yamaha heavily discount their receivers very often?


Good luck!


----------



## drh3b

eriksells916 said:


> x3500h is on sale at Frys right now through tonight for only $499. I think the x3600 is coming out soon so prices on the x3500 should come down? Not sure if $499 will be the new street price since I don't see Denon and Yamaha heavily discount their receivers very often?
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Going by past practice, the new street price will be $599, or thereabouts. That's what the x3400h was going for(and may very well be, too lazy to check).


----------



## scotthal

Adorama has the Yamaha RX-V2085 Ultra HD 4K 9.2-Channel Network AV Receiver with Dolby Atmos and MusicCast (2018 model) for $1400 - $600 off with coupon code *MEMORIAL* at checkout = *$800 *with free shipping. Functionally equivalent to the RX-A2080, but has a shorter warranty & lacks the 'fifth foot'.


----------



## goldieloxx

*Fry's has the AVR-X4500 on sale*

You have to add it to your cart. When I added it, it gave me a price of $849.99, but it's for in store pickup only. Trying to decide if it's worth the 2 hour drive.


----------



## SouthernCA

eriksells916 said:


> x3500h is on sale at Frys right now through tonight for only $499. I think the x3600 is coming out soon so prices on the x3500 should come down? Not sure if $499 will be the new street price since I don't see Denon and Yamaha heavily discount their receivers very often?
> 
> 
> Good luck!


On top of 499 price (which is great) you can also get 20% more off using managers special coupon. Just ask the greeter for managers special coupon. The net price will be 399.

Good luck.


----------



## eriksells916

Frys has a great promo code in-store only clearance sale today on 2018 Elites, 2018 Denon X series and the onkyo 686 (can be shipped)

Don't know if you can use the managers 20% special too, but these prices are promo code only. 



https://www.frys.com/ads/page25

lx103, $249
lx303 $379
lx503 $489

s940 and x1500 $339
x2500 $389
x3500 $489
x4500 $849


onkyo 686 $248


----------



## StrangeFlavor

eriksells916 said:


> Frys has a great promo code in-store only clearance sale today on 2018 Elites, 2018 Denon X series and the onkyo 686 (can be shipped)
> 
> Don't know if you can use the managers 20% special too, but these prices are promo code only.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.frys.com/ads/page25
> 
> lx103, $249
> lx303 $379
> lx503 $489
> 
> s940 and x1500 $339
> x2500 $389
> x3500 $489
> x4500 $849
> 
> 
> onkyo 686 $248


Looks like I can get the lx503 shipped too at that price. Leaning towards that since I'm not near a fry's and they aren't shipping the x4500.

edit: must have been a glitch, no longer able to select ship.


----------



## KD5MDK

eriksells916 said:


> Frys has a great promo code in-store only clearance sale today on 2018 Elites, 2018 Denon X series and the onkyo 686 (can be shipped)
> 
> Don't know if you can use the managers 20% special too, but these prices are promo code only.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.frys.com/ads/page25
> 
> lx103, $249
> lx303 $379
> lx503 $489
> 
> s940 and x1500 $339
> x2500 $389
> x3500 $489
> x4500 $849
> 
> 
> onkyo 686 $248


Entertaining to see the s940 cheaper than the s640. Hope no one falls for picking the higher priced one.


----------



## ForestJohn

eriksells916 said:


> x3500h is on sale at Frys right now through tonight for only $499. I think the x3600 is coming out soon so prices on the x3500 should come down? Not sure if $499 will be the new street price since I don't see Denon and Yamaha heavily discount their receivers very often?
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much for the heads up on this deal. Wanting to make sure everything is installed right with my Apple TV, Dish Network, and recently purchased 4k tv, I wanted a professional installation, as I am somewhat challenged with electronics. I have had a couple good experiences with the Geek Squad at Best Buy, so I wanted to purchase it through them with a price match. I found the item, thanks to you, in the Fry's ad and called Best Buy to make sure they would price match it in the store. To my surprise, Bestbuy.com, on the phone, just asked me for the item number at Fry's, confirmed the price and I ordered it over the phone. Even scheduled the installation with them on the phone. Got the sale price of $489 price matched by Best Buy and didn't even have to go to the store.

Thank you and all for the help in finding what I think is a great deal. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## eriksells916

Good job on the price match @ForestJohn BB can be a PITA to deal with sometimes. 

keep us posted!


----------



## osu fan

I just tried price matching with Best Buy on a X4500H and they would'nt do it. Said they don't match on a limited time sales. Guess I should try calling


----------



## bviss

Ladeback said:


> Ok, my wife has approved me to get either a new 9.1 channel receiver for our home theater which isn't finished,but functional *or* a 75" 4K TV upgrade for our living room.
> 
> On the TV it would be nice to have a bigger picture in our living room since our current 12 year old 60" Sony rear projection TV looks small to me know. It was big at the time we got it, having better sound in my theater would be nice as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on it?



This sounds like fisherman's hell. The fisherman is presented with an ice chest full of beer and one full of bait with a sign between that says CHOOSE.


----------



## bviss

Ladeback said:


> I just was messing around with the Integra and one my 700 Mono Blocks is not working, one of my Carver 15cb's isn't working, my Marantz 5x150 watt amp is also not working. I did some testing on my rear surrounds and and am not getting what I was before. The reciever I am looking at is around $800, a TV would be over $1K. She rather me spend 800. I need to think on it some more.
> 
> Also she said I can't get the TV then get a receiver later.



Is there a 3rd choice for what you should upgrade first lol?


----------



## Stereodude

osu fan said:


> I just tried price matching with Best Buy on a X4500H and they would'nt do it. Said they don't match on a limited time sales. Guess I should try calling


Isn't pretty much every sale a limited time sale? So they only match regular prices?


----------



## osu fan

Stereodude said:


> Isn't pretty much every sale a limited time sale? So they only match regular prices?


No kidding. I was going to purchase a new tv stand and a Sony UHD player also. Guess I'll buy from Frys and online retailers instead


----------



## ForestJohn

Stereodude said:


> Isn't pretty much every sale a limited time sale? So they only match regular prices?


The only thing I can think of is when I was talking to the sales rep on the phone from BB.com he said something about the product had to be in stock in a store within 25 miles of Best Buy. At that time the unit was in stock at Fry's within that distance. Checking now, the unit is sold out everywhere and only a few "open box" units left, which don't qualify under BB's price match rules. I guess I got lucky..

BB's price match statement:

At the time of sale, we price match all local retail competitors (including their online prices) and we price match products shipped from and sold by these major online retailers: Amazon.com, Crutchfield.com, Dell.com, HP.com, Newegg.com, and TigerDirect.com.
We match BestBuy.com prices on in-store purchases and in-store prices on BestBuy.com purchases.
If we lower our in-store or online price during the return and exchange period, we will match our lower price, upon request.
Our Price Match Guarantee covers new items (excludes clearance and open-box items). One price match per identical item, per customer, at the current pre-tax price available to all customers is allowed.


----------



## FlexMentallo

Hmmn, was still a month or so out from doing the full 4k upgrade, but eyeing either the 3500 or 4500 at those Fry's prices. Not available for shipping but they are available for free local delivery here in LA. Decisions, decisions.

EDIT : ordered the x3500H, for $489 I can't complain, I think the 4500 is overkill for my needs. Replacing an X4000 which has been great also felt like overkill. Delivery on Saturday. Now I just need to decide on a TV!

EDIT : or not, was supposed to be delivered this afternoon, they emailed saying they cancelled the order, and its showing as not available now. *shrug*

EDIT : and now I get a call from the local Fry's saying they are delivering in 30mins. And they don't know anything about the cancellation email. Go figure!

Annnnnd...delivered.


----------



## Klimax

eriksells916 said:


> Don't know if you can use the managers 20% special too, but these prices are promo code only.


Indeed you can. They let me combine it when I purchased the X4500H on promo.


----------



## al210

FlexMentallo said:


> Hmmn, was still a month or so out from doing the full 4k upgrade, but eyeing either the 3500 or 4500 at those Fry's prices. Not available for shipping but they are available for free local delivery here in LA. Decisions, decisions.


I don't think the 3500h can do Atmos .4 system and also no IMax Enhanced.


----------



## giomania

al210 said:


> I don't think the 3500h can do Atmos .4 system and also no IMax Enhanced.




I have a 3500, and you are correct it only does 2 Atmos height channels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlexMentallo

Yeah, I can't do much with Atmos height channels in my apartment, given that I can't do ceiling speakers and folks don't seem to speak very highly of using upfiring speakers.

The 3500 should be fine for driving my Def. Tech 5.1 setup and it gives me a few features like eARC that I want to pair with my incoming 4k TV. I am interested to see if there's much difference in general sound quality for good or bad over the AVR-X4000 its replacing.


----------



## eriksells916

FlexMentallo said:


> Yeah, I can't do much with Atmos height channels in my apartment, given that I can't do ceiling speakers and folks don't seem to speak very highly of using upfiring speakers.
> 
> The 3500 should be fine for driving my Def. Tech 5.1 setup and it gives me a few features like eARC that I want to pair with my incoming 4k TV. I am interested to see if there's much difference in general sound quality for good or bad over the AVR-X4000 its replacing.


I think they both have xt32, so they should sound similar? However, the x3500h now has a $20 app so you can really tweak the settings more than the x4000.


----------



## bslep

Newegg has a two day flash deal on the Denon AVR-X6500 for $1,499.00. Hard to beat that deal.


----------



## cocrh

Denon X3500H at Fry's $469

Great deal 

https://www.frys.com/product/9661833...CABEgJQCfD_BwE


----------



## SouthernCA

cocrh said:


> Denon X3500H at Fry's $469
> 
> 
> 
> Great deal
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9661833...CABEgJQCfD_BwE


Plus 20 percent off for managers special. Great deal. But check if the unit has sufficient input and output other than HDMI.


----------



## cocrh

Another good fry's deal. Denon X4400H for $719

https://www.frys.com/product/941926...MI3KHnvI_n4gIVxbfACh1DAg5QEAQYASABEgLaKvD_BwE


----------



## Naylia

cocrh said:


> Another good fry's deal. Denon X4400H for $719
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/941926...MI3KHnvI_n4gIVxbfACh1DAg5QEAQYASABEgLaKvD_BwE


I clicked your link and now it says $599


----------



## Ladeback

Naylia said:


> I clicked your link and now it says $599


Damn, if i hadn't already bought the Marantz SR6013 for $800 I would be all over this.


----------



## jsc79

Ladeback said:


> Damn, if i hadn't already bought the Marantz SR6013 for $800 I would be all over this.


It’s not valid. If you get your order to go through they call you and cancel the order. Has happened to a bunch of people Olin the other deals thread. 

Happened to me this morning.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

*Denon AVR-X4400H for $599 shipped FREE @ Fry's*

Long time lurker, first time poster here! Nice to have this "deals" forum :smile:

Fry's one day only "Clearance Blowout" on AVRs: images.frys.com/art/email/062019_thu478hvf/thu_web.html?site=emailconfirmation#set3

After alot of lurking here, I'm pretty convinced that the Denon AVR-X4400H 9.2ch for $599 shipped FREE + no tax was a pretty good deal so I hit the bid before they changed their mind. I'm giving up the IMAX format in the 4500 but that's not worth $1,000! And seperates was a route I was headed anyway, so paying alot for a pre-amp didn't make much sense. Heck, shipping was going to be $60 so this feels like a steal? Link: frys.com/product/9419261?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I am upgrading from an Onkyo TX-NR801 (THX certified) 7.1 which is still going strong. I had to re-model my home theatre anyway and so Atmos will now poke 4 more holes in the ceiling  Headed to a 7.2.4 just as soon as I resolve the amp and speakers. Can I afford the Monolith 7? :frown:

Thanks to all of you who post such great information.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

jsc79 said:


> It’s not valid. If you get your order to go through they call you and cancel the order. Has happened to a bunch of people Olin the other deals thread.
> 
> Happened to me this morning.


I didn't see this post until AFTER I ordered. I did just now get the order to go through fine for the 4400 for $599. I guess I have a phone call coming? They have not hit the credit card yet, interestingly. 

Is there NO END to the "sketchiness" of these retailers? And Fry's is an authorized dealer to boot.


----------



## jsc79

DavidTheGeek said:


> I didn't see this post until AFTER I ordered. I did just now get the order to go through fine for the 4400 for $599. I guess I have a phone call coming? They have not hit the credit card yet, interestingly.
> 
> Is there NO END to the "sketchiness" of these retailers? And Fry's is an authorized dealer to boot.


You will most likely get a call or an email. I received 2 calls from Frys. The first one was to confirm my address and telling me it would ship that afternoon. About an hour later I got a call from the store that my order was routed to for fulfillment. He informed me that they needed to cancel the order due to no stock.

He then gave me this elaborate run around method to get one. When I went to try it yesterday the receiver was not available at all on the website, fail. 

I checked this morning and it was available again. I placed another order. I haven't received a phone call or email cancellation yet.

Since they aren't charging my card each time Im gonna see if I can win this game. lol


----------



## DavidTheGeek

jsc79 said:


> Since they aren't charging my card each time I'm gonna see if I can win this game. lol


You and me both! And these are marked "new" and not open-box or refurb too.


----------



## jsc79

DavidTheGeek said:


> You and me both! And these are marked "new" and not open-box or refurb too.


Yea, it’s a steal if a guy can actually get one. Lol

He offered me a floor model without a remote for an additional 10%off but that didn’t interest me.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

jsc79 said:


> Yea, it’s a steal if a guy can actually get one. Lol
> 
> He offered me a floor model without a remote for an additional 10%off but that didn’t interest me.


I cannot reply to your PM till I post 15 times; I am in "forum jail" being a "Newbie". I'm considering spamming everyone with some A/V porn to get my post count up :wink: Pretty sure a pic of sexy 12 gauge cable would go unreported by the next 11 recipients :grin:

I just got back from work and checked. No cancellation email or voice mail has been received, so hope remains. However, the CC still hasn't been hit and the UPS tracking number shows only that a "label was created". :frown:


----------



## KD5MDK

Fry's is offering the LX303 for $369 after you add it to your cart. Says in stock locally. 

https://www.frys.com/product/9543532 -> Click for Details

Of course, I had the same runaround described above when I tried to buy a Yamaha VX-685 and didn't get one. Very annoyed at that, since I wanted the wireless rear speakers. Not sure I want a Pioneer with the clicking sound randomly.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

So @jsc79 how is your order going? I have no phone calls, but got an email saying my order is "ready for delivery" and UPS has also changed the status to "Shipment Ready for UPS" but its not actually in their hands yet.

More importantly, _they hit the CC_! Looks like this is actually gonna happen! *AVR-X4400H for $599*!!


----------



## jsc79

DavidTheGeek said:


> So @jsc79 how is your order going? I have no phone calls, but got an email saying my order is "ready for delivery" and UPS has also changed the status to "Shipment Ready for UPS" but its not actually in their hands yet.
> 
> More importantly, _they hit the CC_! Looks like this is actually gonna happen! *AVR-X4400H for $599*!!


Mine changed to expired when I check the order. Not sure what that means, but I don’t think I’m getting it. Lol

No phone call or email.


----------



## Todd G.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=30877

Less than $900 for the 3x200 Monolith refurb/B stock amp right now...I might have to pull the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidTheGeek

*MultiPass*



jsc79 said:


> Mine changed to expired when I check the order. Not sure what that means, but I don’t think I’m getting it. Lol
> 
> No phone call or email.


Oh man, that sucks. 

The reason I got it is because I have a MultiPass, so.... www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jWGbvemTag


----------



## scrapdiggs

*So torn right now boys*

I have been using my Yamaha Rx V2600 for about the last 12yrs and it finally is crapping out. Making some crazy loud noises. I figure its time to modernize and get something with Wifi and Bluetooth. Plus these new receivers seem to be about half the weight. Unfortunately not half the size.

I only have 6.5" of height in my cabinet.

Choices 

Sony STR- Dn1080 ($458)
Denon AVRX1500H ($399)
Onkyo TX-RZ820 ($499)

These are what ive found that fit the bill of being under $500 and pretty solid looking on paper.

What say you boys? Any option I may be missing?


----------



## Pete7874

scrapdiggs said:


> I have been using my Yamaha Rx V2600 for about the last 12yrs and it finally is crapping out. Making some crazy loud noises. I figure its time to modernize and get something with Wifi and Bluetooth. Plus these new receivers seem to be about half the weight. Unfortunately not half the size.
> 
> I only have 6.5" of height in my cabinet.
> 
> Choices
> 
> Sony STR- Dn1080 ($458)
> Denon AVRX1500H ($399)
> Onkyo TX-RZ820 ($499)
> 
> These are what ive found that fit the bill of being under $500 and pretty solid looking on paper.
> 
> What say you boys? Any option I may be missing?


This thread is about posting info about current deals. If you need help choosing a receiver, you're better off starting a new thread on this. You're likely to get more feedback/responses that way.


----------



## scrapdiggs

Pete7874 said:


> This thread is about posting info about current deals. If you need help choosing a receiver, you're better off starting a new thread on this. You're likely to get more feedback/responses that way.


done. thanks


----------



## SouthernCA

DavidTheGeek said:


> You and me both! And these are marked "new" and not open-box or refurb too.


BestBuy will price match online prices at Fry's. So just call BestBuy online customer support and get this model price matched there.


----------



## simon_templar_32

SouthernCA said:


> BestBuy will price match online prices at Fry's. So just call BestBuy online customer support and get this model price matched there.


Tried that multiple times with various items. For me, they wouldn't match unless I would pick up at Best Buy within 25 miles of Fry's and Fry's had it in stock and not demo, open box, clearance, limited to stock in hand, etc. For me, that cut Fry's out every time. However, other people here seem to have had success.


----------



## scrapdiggs

KD5MDK said:


> Fry's is offering the LX303 for $369 after you add it to your cart. Says in stock locally.
> 
> https://www.frys.com/product/9543532 -> Click for Details
> 
> Of course, I had the same runaround described above when I tried to buy a Yamaha VX-685 and didn't get one. Very annoyed at that, since I wanted the wireless rear speakers. Not sure I want a Pioneer with the clicking sound randomly.


This isn't coming up for that price. You using a code?


----------



## KD5MDK

scrapdiggs said:


> This isn't coming up for that price. You using a code?


All of the Pioneer Elite deals I saw expired on Saturday. 

The Yamaha A780 @ 398 with promo code 2288 says it is valid until 6/29.


----------



## scrapdiggs

KD5MDK said:


> scrapdiggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't coming up for that price. You using a code?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the Pioneer Elite deals I saw expired on Saturday.
> 
> The Yamaha A780 @ 398 with promo code 2288 says it is valid until 6/29.
Click to expand...

Yea that’s the one I’m leaning towards right now. How long is that good till?

To be honest it seems like the exact receiver Costco sells under a different model number.


----------



## SouthernCA

simon_templar_32 said:


> Tried that multiple times with various items. For me, they wouldn't match unless I would pick up at Best Buy within 25 miles of Fry's and Fry's had it in stock and not demo, open box, clearance, limited to stock in hand, etc. For me, that cut Fry's out every time. However, other people here seem to have had success.


Call bestbuy online and not the store. They will match Fry's online price.


----------



## scrapdiggs

SouthernCA said:


> Call bestbuy online and not the store. They will match Fry's online price.


:smile:


----------



## simon_templar_32

SouthernCA said:


> Call bestbuy online and not the store. They will match Fry's online price.


Not for me. Called Best Buy online, not local Best Buy. If, for example, not in-stock at local Fry's and available for immediate pick-up, which they check by going to Fry's website, then no go, even if I tell them Fry's has it available for online ordering and shipping. That has been my experience at any rate.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

Amazon has the Pioneer SP-FS52 Andrew Jones front towers for sale for only $96.84 each (add to cart to see price). These have good reviews, the main critique being that the bass isn't strong given the 5.25" size. The strength is the mid-range (excellent!) and this price is actually AT or LOWER than Dayton Audio's line. Pioneer quality cabinets / builds for a Dayton Audio price? I hit the bid!

Sound test videos: 
youtube.com/watch?v=4yR4qhh9qW8
youtube.com/watch?v=-72ZM_bFFfk

Amazon link:
amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-FS52-Designed-standing-Loudspeaker/dp/B008NCD2S4/ref=pd_cart_vw_crc_1_1/135-3077492-3887144?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B008NCD2S4&pd_rd_r=532b4b0e-36b4-4a8b-ab37-0a99d9e56605&pd_rd_w=5mJXC&pd_rd_wg=lVcIP&pf_rd_p=7b1a11cb-b9d6-4645-a52e-34c86ca37029&pf_rd_r=1PR2WGNSD20GQ457QNHY&psc=1&refRID=1PR2WGNSD20GQ457QNHY


----------



## mapleoak

FlexMentallo said:


> Hmmn, was still a month or so out from doing the full 4k upgrade, but eyeing either the 3500 or 4500 at those Fry's prices. Not available for shipping but they are available for free local delivery here in LA. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> EDIT : ordered the x3500H, for $489 I can't complain, I think the 4500 is overkill for my needs. Replacing an X4000 which has been great also felt like overkill. Delivery on Saturday. Now I just need to decide on a TV!
> 
> EDIT : or not, was supposed to be delivered this afternoon, they emailed saying they cancelled the order, and its showing as not available now. *shrug*
> 
> EDIT : and now I get a call from the local Fry's saying they are delivering in 30mins. And they don't know anything about the cancellation email. Go figure!
> 
> Annnnnd...delivered.


You got DenonX3500H for $489?? New?


----------



## FlexMentallo

mapleoak said:


> You got DenonX3500H for $489?? New?


Yep.

Someone upthread said it was on sale for $469 at Fry’s a while after I bought it


----------



## scrapdiggs

Anyone finding any deals for 4th of July?


----------



## Soccerdude

Any deals on Denon AVR 6500H for 4th of july?.. I have seen $2199 at Amazon .


----------



## mapleoak

Soccerdude said:


> Any deals on Denon AVR 6500H for 4th of july?.. I have seen $2199 at Amazon .


Thats full price, I am also looking for a fire cracker deal on 6500.


----------



## Soccerdude

Firecrackers are illegal


----------



## Bluewookie

For those who aren't near a Fry's and are interested in the Denon AVR-X3500H, Best Buy has it at $599.98 now. https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6259312.p?skuId=6259312

One day after I ordered one from AV Science, which won't be delivered until Friday  Hopefully Citi Price Rewind will come through for me...


----------



## SouthernCA

FlexMentallo said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone upthread said it was on sale for $469 at Fry’s a while after I bought it


I got it at $399 at Fry's.(with 20% managers coupon at the door)


----------



## SouthernCA

Bluewookie said:


> For those who aren't near a Fry's and are interested in the Denon AVR-X3500H, Best Buy has it at $599.98 now. https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6259312.p?skuId=6259312
> 
> 
> 
> One day after I ordered one from AV Science, which won't be delivered until Friday  Hopefully Citi Price Rewind will come through for me...


Best Buy online price matches with Fry's online. Try that


----------



## ForestJohn

SouthernCA said:


> Best Buy online price matches with Fry's online. Try that


When I bought my 3500 a couple of months ago BestBuy.com told me the Fry's store had to have it in stock and be within 25 miles of the Best Buy where I was going to pick it up. Luckily it was in stock at a local Fry's about 15 miles from my Best Buy store...


----------



## SouthernCA

ForestJohn said:


> When I bought my 3500 a couple of months ago BestBuy.com told me the Fry's store had to have it in stock and be within 25 miles of the Best Buy where I was going to pick it up. Luckily it was in stock at a local Fry's about 15 miles from my Best Buy store...


Wow. Does it still apply if you get it shipped to home rather than picking it up at a store?


----------



## Bluewookie

SouthernCA said:


> Best Buy online price matches with Fry's online. Try that


I was just saying, right now Best Buy has the best price for the X3500H, $599, better than what Fry's, Amazon, B&H, Safe And Sound HQ are offering at the moment.


----------



## scrapdiggs

Just got the 2400h on Amazon for $250 shipped


----------



## Rich428

I’m looking to buy the Denon x8500h. Any suggested sellers? I will be replacing a 3 month old x3500h that I’d sell or trade. Original box and all accessories and manuals. Happy 4th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRAYB

scrapdiggs said:


> Just got the 2400h on Amazon for $250 shipped



Over at the other thread you started regarding this deal, you incorrectly listed the deal as for the X2500H.


----------



## scrapdiggs

MRAYB said:


> Over at the other thread you started regarding this deal, you incorrectly listed the deal as for the X2500H.


that was corrected fairly quickly. days ago.


----------



## MRAYB

scrapdiggs said:


> that was corrected fairly quickly. days ago.


 I posted it,,,days ago.


----------



## Gh0zt36

rich428 said:


> i’m looking to buy the denon x8500h. Any suggested sellers? I will be replacing a 3 month old x3500h that i’d sell or trade. Original box and all accessories and manuals. Happy 4th!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


how much ya asking for the x3500h?


----------



## Kpilk

Some one PM when Adorama puts the Yamaha Rx-v2085 back down to 799. I keep missing the deals.....


----------



## scotthal

Adorama has the Yamaha RX-V2085 on sale for $800 shipped. Promo code "*SUMMERFUN"*


----------



## Gh0zt36

scotthal said:


> Adorama has the Yamaha RX-V2085 on sale for $800 shipped. Promo code "*SUMMERFUN"*


That sucks. I was about to get that receiver and it asked me for my postal when I entered the promocode and so I did and got this " SUMMERFUN Sorry, your order does not qualify for this promotion" 

Because of my location ? No summer fun for central florida I guess xD . I keep striking out over and over .


----------



## scotthal

Gh0zt36 said:


> That sucks. I was about to get that receiver and it asked me for my postal when I entered the promocode and so I did and got this " SUMMERFUN Sorry, your order does not qualify for this promotion"
> 
> Because of my location ? No summer fun for central florida I guess xD . I keep striking out over and over .


Oops, appears the promo expired at midnight (EST). Missed it by *.. that *much.


----------



## Gh0zt36

scotthal said:


> Oops, appears the promo expired at midnight (EST). Missed it by *.. that *much.


Thats crazy .... I missed it by what 29 minutes ?! JeeeeEEEEEEeeez


----------



## Gh0zt36

Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD AV Receiver with HEOS is 999.00 . As of 1:35am est Newegg says the sale ends in 1 hour 

https://www.newegg.com/p/12K-001H-003K5


----------



## Kpilk

scotthal said:


> Oops, appears the promo expired at midnight (EST). Missed it by *.. that *much.


I tried that code yesterday and it didn't work. Its been off for a while i think. Did anyone get it to work?


----------



## drh3b

Gh0zt36 said:


> Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD AV Receiver with HEOS is 999.00 . As of 1:35am est Newegg says the sale ends in 1 hour
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/p/12K-001H-003K5


You have to be careful ordering Denon from Newegg, about 1/2 the sellers are unauthorized, meaning Denon won't honor the warranty, and modern receivers are too complex and fiddly to buy without a warranty imo.


----------



## eaayoung

drh3b said:


> You have to be careful ordering Denon from Newegg, about 1/2 the sellers are unauthorized, meaning Denon won't honor the warranty, and modern receivers are too complex and fiddly to buy without a warranty imo.


Yep. The Fry deals are usually better and they are authorized Denon dealer.


----------



## Gh0zt36

drh3b said:


> You have to be careful ordering Denon from Newegg, about 1/2 the sellers are unauthorized, meaning Denon won't honor the warranty, and modern receivers are too complex and fiddly to buy without a warranty imo.


oh , sorry . I was just trying to help. I'll remember that in the future.


----------



## drh3b

Gh0zt36 said:


> oh , sorry . I was just trying to help. I'll remember that in the future.


It's a bummer. Amazon is the same way. You would think it would be safe to buy from Amazon or Newegg, but you have to double check the seller before buying. Newegg itself isn't authorized, but a lot of it's marketplace sellers are. Amazon is authorized, and a lot of it's sellers are as well. 

https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch


----------



## Gh0zt36

drh3b said:


> It's a bummer. Amazon is the same way. You would think it would be safe to buy from Amazon or Newegg, but you have to double check the seller before buying. Newegg itself isn't authorized, but a lot of it's marketplace sellers are. Amazon is authorized, and a lot of it's sellers are as well.
> 
> https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch


Yea , I actually ran into that issue With a clarion NX702 multimedia mobile audio unit . The seller I bought from turned out to not be an authorized dealer and the 3 month old Unit bricked . micro sd card failed then a cascade of failures and after 3 months it was dead. Id bought backup cam , digital delete for dvd playback in motion wired the backup cam to a toggle switch so you could turn it on while driving to see whats going on behind you . It was bad ass . Spent over a grand and 2-3 days wiring it all up for nothing . 


Yea , sorry again . I'll check the seller next time before I post anything like that . It was just a short time flash sale and thought folks might wanna jump on it quick .


----------



## rakstr

To clarify, I believe if you buy from Amazon or Newegg you're OK, just not some/most of their marketplace partners. I'm sure someone will correct me if wrong 



drh3b said:


> It's a bummer. Amazon is the same way. You would think it would be safe to buy from Amazon or Newegg, but you have to double check the seller before buying. Newegg itself isn't authorized, but a lot of it's marketplace sellers are. Amazon is authorized, and a lot of it's sellers are as well.
> 
> https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch


----------



## SouthernCA

drh3b said:


> It's a bummer. Amazon is the same way. You would think it would be safe to buy from Amazon or Newegg, but you have to double check the seller before buying. Newegg itself isn't authorized, but a lot of it's marketplace sellers are. Amazon is authorized, and a lot of it's sellers are as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealersearch


Safe and Sound HQ is another online dealer with heavily discounted pricing and is an authorized dealer.


----------



## mapleoak

*X 6500H Receiver*

Any deals...with legal verified warranty?


----------



## drh3b

rakstr said:


> To clarify, I believe if you buy from Amazon or Newegg you're OK, just not some/most of their marketplace partners. I'm sure someone will correct me if wrong


In the case of Denon, last I knew, Newegg is not an authorized dealer, about 1/2 of their marketplace dealers are.


----------



## ipca204

rakstr said:


> To clarify, I believe if you buy from Amazon or Newegg you're OK, just not some/most of their marketplace partners. I'm sure someone will correct me if wrong


No, you are not "ok" if you buy from Newegg directly. They are unequivocally NOT an authorized Denon dealer, but as noted, some of their market place sellers are!


----------



## rakstr

Like I said, I knew someone would correct this. My comment was based on returning an Onkyo and a Denon receiver to Newegg a few years ago but perhaps that was just Newegg's return policy and nothing to do with warranty.

I see that there's been a lot of back and forth over this in various forums.

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers here!


ipca204 said:


> No, you are not "ok" if you buy from Newegg directly. They are unequivocally NOT an authorized Denon dealer, but as noted, some of their market place sellers are!





drh3b said:


> In the case of Denon, last I knew, Newegg is not an authorized dealer, about 1/2 of their marketplace dealers are.


----------



## ipca204

rakstr said:


> Like I said, I knew someone would correct this. My comment was based on returning an Onkyo and a Denon receiver to Newegg a few years ago but perhaps that was just Newegg's return policy and nothing to do with warranty.
> 
> I see that there's been a lot of back and forth over this in various forums.
> 
> Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers here!


No feathers ruffled! Just wanted to make sure everyone has the right info! Sucks if you drop $1K (or even $100) on a product to find out you have no warranty if you need it!


----------



## mapleoak

ipca204 said:


> No feathers ruffled! Just wanted to make sure everyone has the right info! Sucks if you drop $1K (or even $100) on a product to find out you have no warranty if you need it!


And this info sud be exposed; Period.


----------



## Gh0zt36

Anyone ever see the outlaw 2160 RR on sale ever ?


----------



## mapleoak

Gh0zt36 said:


> Anyone ever see the outlaw 2160 RR on sale ever ?


Prime Day Sucks!


----------



## shinksma

Major delurk. I don't think I've been active on the forum in 4 or 5 years, maybe more.

Anyway, Amazon PrimeDays has an Onkyo receiver as a "deal", TX-RZ630. Fulfilled by Amazon (Prime), but sold by Walt's TV, an authorized Onkyo dealer according to Onkyo's website.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CW3F37L

Not in stock, but I am patient.

I need a replacement receiver, since both SR606s have had HDMI failures over the years (lightning), and I've been limping along using HDMI video direct to the TV, etc. NR808 in the HT room still going fine, though (after repair by Onkyo for HDMI failure not due to lightning...).

Yeah, maybe tempting HDMI failure fate by buying another Onkyo...


----------



## Kpilk

Yamaha RX-V2085 back down to $799 at Adorama. No code needed.


----------



## eriksells916

The Prime Day deal thread turned into a bust so I did not want to post there, but for those who wanted the x3500h it is on sale at BH Photo for $699

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/cart.jsp


----------



## mapleoak

shinksma said:


> Major delurk. I don't think I've been active on the forum in 4 or 5 years, maybe more.
> 
> Anyway, Amazon PrimeDays has an Onkyo receiver as a "deal", TX-RZ630. Fulfilled by Amazon (Prime), but sold by Walt's TV, an authorized Onkyo dealer according to Onkyo's website.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CW3F37L
> 
> Not in stock, but I am patient.
> 
> I need a replacement receiver, since both SR606s have had HDMI failures over the years (lightning), and I've been limping along using HDMI video direct to the TV, etc. NR808 in the HT room still going fine, though (after repair by Onkyo for HDMI failure not due to lightning...).
> 
> Yeah, maybe tempting HDMI failure fate by buying another Onkyo...


Whats that lightening and HDMI failure? Just interested to know more.....


----------



## Gh0zt36

mapleoak said:


> Whats that lightening and HDMI failure? Just interested to know more.....


I'm obviously not that poster but id imagine lightning caused a power surge that fried some hdmi ports ? stuff like that happens alot where i live in FL


----------



## shinksma

mapleoak said:


> Whats that lightening and HDMI failure? Just interested to know more.....





Gh0zt36 said:


> I'm obviously not that poster but id imagine lightning caused a power surge that fried some hdmi ports ? stuff like that happens alot where i live in FL


Yes, exactly. I live in FL too, and we are the lightning "capital" of the US. And it doesn't need to be a "power" surge - I've had stuff that was "off" via a power strip but still connected to ground fry from a ground surge - nearby lightning causes a surge backwards up the ground lines and can fry stuff from the back side, as it were. HDMI is especially sensitive to this - although I hope current design have improved hardiness.


----------



## SouthernCA

eriksells916 said:


> The Prime Day deal thread turned into a bust so I did not want to post there, but for those who wanted the x3500h it is on sale at BH Photo for $699
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/cart.jsp


Also check Safe and sound hq (an authorized dealer) for x3500.


----------



## eaayoung

shinksma said:


> Yeah, maybe tempting HDMI failure fate by buying another Onkyo...


I went with a Denon 4500 this time around. My Onkyo 876 still has all of it's HDMI ports working. But got tired of worrying about when they'd go. The 4500 runs a lot cooler compared to my 876.


----------



## rakstr

I'm in Texas and am losing electronics all the time. Unfortunately there's not much one can do about it. 



shinksma said:


> Yes, exactly. I live in FL too, and we are the lightning "capital" of the US. And it doesn't need to be a "power" surge - I've had stuff that was "off" via a power strip but still connected to ground fry from a ground surge - nearby lightning causes a surge backwards up the ground lines and can fry stuff from the back side, as it were. HDMI is especially sensitive to this - although I hope current design have improved hardiness.


----------



## ormandj

mapleoak said:


> Any deals...with legal verified warranty?


I'm also struggling to find X6500 deals. After the one earlier this year, I've not seen another one from an authorized dealership.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

drh3b said:


> You have to be careful ordering Denon from Newegg, about 1/2 the sellers are unauthorized, meaning Denon won't honor the warranty, and modern receivers are too complex and fiddly to buy without a warranty imo.


100% agree! Here, I did the search for you... authorized dealers


----------



## lemonslush

*Found a deal on Yamaha receiver fyi*

Figured I would help some of you out if where in the market for a ultra dirt cheap receiver. Amazon has the Yamaha RX-V683BL for $320 but...if you haven't bought from that department on amazon before you get a 20% off coupon for $260ish. I obviously have and own an older model of the same receiver so I had my wife login and buy it. We share an amazon account. So just have your wife buy it!

I picked it up for a basement remodel we are doing and wanted a basic receiver for 5.2.x setup for the kids to watch Disney movies. It doesn't have RCA outs for all channels if you need that best deal going is the 7XX Yamaha from Costco which I also own for our bedroom setup using JBL 305's (awesome setup for short cash IMIO).

Im not affiliated with amazon or anything so don't mark this as a sales thread. Just passing along a deal to fellow AVSers..AVS'rs... AVS people. 

Cheers - Lemonslush


----------



## Rich428

lemonslush said:


> Figured I would help some of you out if where in the market for a ultra dirt cheap receiver. Amazon has the Yamaha RX-V683BL for $320 but...if you haven't bought from that department on amazon before you get a 20% off coupon for $260ish. I obviously have and own an older model of the same receiver so I had my wife login and buy it. We share an amazon account. So just have your wife buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up for a basement remodel we are doing and wanted a basic receiver for 5.2.x setup for the kids to watch Disney movies. It doesn't have RCA outs for all channels if you need that best deal going is the 7XX Yamaha from Costco which I also own for our bedroom setup using JBL 305's (awesome setup for short cash IMIO).
> 
> 
> 
> Im not affiliated with amazon or anything so don't mark this as a sales thread. Just passing along a deal to fellow AVSers..AVS'rs... AVS people.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers - Lemonslush




What’s this 20% deal Lemon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonslush

Rich428 said:


> What’s this 20% deal Lemon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its on amazon and it should be a box when you view the item or at check out. Just like selecting a coupon normally. You wont see the 20% off if you had purchased something from that department before. I had my wife use her amazon login and she saw the 20% off coupon. Its dirt cheap price for a decent receiver.


----------



## Blorton

Thanks Lemonslush! My old receiver just died so this is excellent timing. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Blorton

The receiver arrived yesterday and have just done basic connections and the quick ypao setup. Sounds great!

Thanks again for the pointer.


----------



## mapleoak

shinksma said:


> Yes, exactly. I live in FL too, and we are the lightning "capital" of the US. And it doesn't need to be a "power" surge - I've had stuff that was "off" via a power strip but still connected to ground fry from a ground surge - nearby lightning causes a surge backwards up the ground lines and can fry stuff from the back side, as it were. HDMI is especially sensitive to this - although I hope current design have improved hardiness.


Any solution to this lightening , like ground-ing etc?


----------



## Blorton

I’m sure a good electrician can fit a suppressor on the breaker panel to address those issues.

Edit: What you are looking for is called a whole house surge suppressor.


----------



## eaayoung

Just had a whole house surge protector installed in my home yesterday. Cost of the unit was $168 on Amazon and $225 to install. The one I used (Leviton 51120-1 Panel Protector, 120/240-Volt) is a commercial grade unit and very good per my electrician. It needs to be installed on one of the first two spots in your main electrical panel to be effective. Additionally, make sure you put all sensitive electronics on a surge device at the plug as well. And don't forget to have a surge device for your phone and cable. I have that covered with a device installed where my cable line comes into the home with the cable going through the surge device before going to the cable modem. Phone line is also routed through the surge device as well.


----------



## rakstr

I applaud the use of surge devices but they will do nothing for lightning, especially if you've got low voltage connections between devices like a phone line or network or coax or HDMI distribution. I know this from 1st hand experience.



eaayoung said:


> Just had a whole house surge protector installed in my home yesterday. Cost of the unit was $168 on Amazon and $225 to install. The one I used (Leviton 51120-1 Panel Protector, 120/240-Volt) is a commercial grade unit and very good per my electrician. It needs to be installed on one of the first two spots in your main electrical panel to be effective. Additionally, make sure you put all sensitive electronics on a surge device at the plug as well. And don't forget to have a surge device for your phone and cable. I have that covered with a device installed where my cable line comes into the home with the cable going through the surge device before going to the cable modem. Phone line is also routed through the surge device as well.


----------



## Gator99

rakstr said:


> I applaud the use of surge devices but they will do nothing for lightning, especially if you've got low voltage connections between devices like a phone line or network or coax or HDMI distribution. I know this from 1st hand experience.


I agree, as lightning hit a tree 30+ feet from my house (Florida) and fried all network connections devices, $5,000 of damage.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rakstr

My ground strike across the street about 100 or more yards away was around $50K.



Gator99 said:


> I agree, as lightning hit a tree 30+ feet from my house (Florida) and fried all network connections devices, $5,000 of damage.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

That does suck, the funny part of my strike is everything worked but only on Wifi.



rakstr said:


> My ground strike across the street about 100 or more yards away was around $50K.


----------



## eaayoung

I made a decision to install a whole house device for the first time after lightning hit my home when I was living in Florida. It caused extensive damage to wiring, appliances, alarm, phones and electrical devices in my home. The second time I got hit, the damage was minimal. I've also been around of lightning events in my work where a whole house surge device was fried plus ever electrical device in the home. It can be a roll of the dice. 

The only way to ensure 100% protection against surges caused by lightning is to unplug your electrical devices before a storm hits. But who does that? And who does that every time? There's a reason The National Electric Code recommends surge protectors. They recommend surge devices because they work. Not all the time of course. But you increase your odds to have less damage with their use. They also recommend a three layered approached: 1) Surge device at the meter, 2) a whole house surge device in the electrical panel and 3) surge protection devices at the electrical plugs. Whether you follow their advice is your choice. But they are an organization knows more about this subject than some of the keyboard warriors on this forum.


----------



## TooHappy

Is anyone seeing any Labor Day deals on receivers, specifically Denon? I've looked around but haven't seen anything.


----------



## cocrh

TooHappy said:


> Is anyone seeing any Labor Day deals on receivers, specifically Denon? I've looked around but haven't seen anything.


Crutchfield and Safe and Sound has them on sale but not at stellar discounts.

https://www.safeandsoundhq.com/coll...mplifiers/brand_denon?sort_by=price-ascending

Probably the best deal Safe and Sound has is on the X2500 and X4500.


----------



## pjp

eaayoung said:


> The only way to ensure 100% protection against surges caused by lightning is to unplug your electrical devices before a storm hits. But who does that? And who does that every time?


This GFCI adapter device is pretty cool -> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XVG72G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The outlet shuts off both on surges and on loss of power. Often the power goes out briefly before surges happen, so the outlet will shut itself off on the first power loss and be isolated from everything that follows until you manually hit the switch to turn it back on. I use this to protect my tube amp.


----------



## MrKyle

cocrh said:


> Crutchfield and Safe and Sound has them on sale but not at stellar discounts.
> 
> https://www.safeandsoundhq.com/coll...mplifiers/brand_denon?sort_by=price-ascending
> 
> Probably the best deal Safe and Sound has is on the X2500 and X4500.


Am I looking at the wrong spot? Only X4500 I see discounted are Open Box / Factory Refurbed ones

I'm tempted by the open box one but it doesn't say much about what damage there might be... the open box still maintains full Denon warranty right?


----------



## cocrh

MrKyle said:


> Am I looking at the wrong spot? Only X4500 I see discounted are Open Box / Factory Refurbed ones
> 
> I'm tempted by the open box one but it doesn't say much about what damage there might be... the open box still maintains full Denon warranty right?


Yes, open box has full warr. Call them and see what they can do. Sometimes they might be able to get you a brand new one for a bit more as some have done here on AVS.


----------



## Pete7874

TooHappy said:


> Is anyone seeing any Labor Day deals on receivers, specifically Denon? I've looked around but haven't seen anything.


Amazon has the X3600H for $899.


----------



## MrKyle

Looks like the X4500h price dropped to $1,399 on Denon Site / BB etc


----------



## MrKyle

I just called in to Safe and Sound HQ - Got a new X4500H for $999 out the door shipped to me in CA


----------



## Pete7874

MrKyle said:


> I just called in to Safe and Sound HQ - Got a new X4500H for $999 out the door shipped to me in CA


Wow! Crazy deal.

How can they expect to sell the refurbs at $999, if they're giving away new ones at the same price?


----------



## MrKyle

Pete7874 said:


> Wow! Crazy deal.
> 
> How can they expect to sell the refurbs at $999, if they're giving away new ones at the same price?


I know, right? I actually called asking about the Open box one @ $950 to see if it was a scratch/dent etc or what was missing and the guy asked if he could put me on a hold to see if they could work a deal on a new one instead.


----------



## MRAYB

And I thought I was doing good with a new X4400H for $799 in June from an authorized dealer on Amazon. The 4400 is going for a little more than your 4500 deal currently. Love the Denon. I think you will also, enjoy.


----------



## MrKyle

MRAYB said:


> And I thought I was doing good with a new X4400H for $799 in June from an authorized dealer on Amazon. The 4400 is going for a little more than your 4500 deal currently. Love the Denon. I think you will also, enjoy.


Thanks! Looking forward to it - I just got some Pioneer Elite SP-EBS73-LR speakers for my surrounds + rear elevation/Atmos speakers so needed to bump up the AVR for 5.1.4!


----------



## bslep

Worldwidestereo.com has the Yamaha MX-A5200 Aventage 11 channel amplifier on sale for $1,949.95 plus another 10% off with coupon code WWSALE for an out the door price of $1,754.95.


----------



## flyinrazrback

Any sales out there on the Anthem MRX 720?


----------



## wdskuk

flyinrazrback said:


> Any sales out there on the Anthem MRX 720?


I like to know as well.


----------



## Purdue Boiler

*pIONEER eLITE sc-lx801 SALE*

Is $999 a good price for the Pioneer Elite SC-LX801 receiver? The seller is not an authorized dealer but is a major retail operation in business since 2002


----------



## VisionxOrb

id rather buy the onkyo tx-rz840 thats going for 849 at amazon, atleast it was two days ago. The lx801 is a 3yr old product.


----------



## skylarlove1999

Purdue Boiler said:


> Is $999 a good price for the Pioneer Elite SC-LX801 receiver? The seller is not an authorized dealer but is a major retail operation in business since 2002


I would never buy from a non authorized dealer. You don't receive any warranty whatsoever from the manufacturer at that point. I'm sure the major retail operation claims that they have their own warranty that's just as good as the manufacturers until it isn't. Just my two cents.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## checker9

Anyone seen any good deals on Denon X3500 or X3400 refurbished or new?


----------



## Pete7874

Newegg has new X3500H for $599, but something tells me the particular vendor isn't an authorized Denon reseller...

Link

If you're not in a rush, I think I'd wait to see what Black Friday brings.


----------



## drh3b

Pete7874 said:


> Newegg has new X3500H for $599, but something tells me the particular vendor isn't an authorized Denon reseller...
> 
> Link
> 
> If you're not in a rush, I think I'd wait to see what Black Friday brings.


Pretty sure they're not.
OneCall, Safe and Sound and Listen Up are on the list of Newegg sellers there. The others aren't.


----------



## MRAYB

Pete7874 said:


> Newegg has new X3500H for $599, but something tells me the particular vendor isn't an authorized Denon reseller...
> 
> Link
> 
> If you're not in a rush, I think I'd wait to see what Black Friday brings.





Not sure of the age of this list. From Denon website, lists all authorized dealers...


https://usa.denon.com/us/wheretobuy/dealerlisting


----------



## checker9

Pete7874 said:


> Newegg has new X3500H for $599, but something tells me the particular vendor isn't an authorized Denon reseller...
> 
> Link
> 
> If you're not in a rush, I think I'd wait to see what Black Friday brings.


On waiting, since the 3400 and 3500 are no longer current, would they likely dry up before Thanksgiving? Although I guess the new 3600 could dip close to those prices during Thanksgiving sales.


----------



## Pete7874

checker9 said:


> On waiting, since the 3400 and 3500 are no longer current, would they likely dry up before Thanksgiving?


Hard to say. The 3400 - maybe. But I'd expect the 3500 to still be available.


----------



## thyname

Any good deals on the new Marantz 6014 series?


----------



## cocrh

thyname said:


> Any good deals on the new Marantz 6014 series?


Doesn't look like it as it is pretty new. Last years 6013 can be had for less. Crutchfield has it for 899

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-aqqtG...MIuKew6f_k5AIViuNkCh0JbgBQEAQYAiABEgKjMvD_BwE


----------



## KD5MDK

FWIW I ordered a clearance Onkyo NR686 for $199 from Fry’s. I figure at that price with AirPlay 2 if it doesn’t last more than a year or two I’ll be ok.


----------



## Jim McC

KD5MDK said:


> FWIW I ordered a clearance Onkyo NR686 for $199 from Fry’s. I figure at that price with AirPlay 2 if it doesn’t last more than a year or two I’ll be ok.


Why would it only last a year or 2 ?


----------



## KD5MDK

Because everything has risk of failure and it’s a 2018 Model so it will be outdated faster than a 2019, all else being equal.


----------



## MUDCAT45

Does anyone know what the return policy on AVR's purchased from the Onkyo site.

Thanks.


----------



## eriksells916

don't know @MUDCAT45 you having an issue? I was just about to post an open box rz1100 on the web store for $998 https://www.onkyousa.com/product/web-only/tx-rz1100-2/?utm_source=Onkyo+Subscribers&utm_campaign=a5779dccaf-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_08_09_05_26_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5ae1ad0e3c-a5779dccaf-230919249


----------



## maxfl1

TooHappy said:


> Is anyone seeing any Labor Day deals on receivers, specifically Denon? I've looked around but haven't seen anything.


Saw some today on their website (avrs).


----------



## MUDCAT45

eriksells916 said:


> don't know @MUDCAT45 you having an issue? I was just about to post an open box rz1100 on the web store for $998 https://www.onkyousa.com/product/web-only/tx-rz1100-2/?utm_source=Onkyo+Subscribers&utm_campaign=a5779dccaf-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_08_09_05_26_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5ae1ad0e3c-a5779dccaf-230919249


I have never ordered direct. Just wanted to know their return policy because I am considering TX NR740.


----------



## eriksells916

@MUDCAT45 I think its 30 days based on their site.

What is your refund policy?
The Onkyo USA Corporation store by Digital River offers a 30-day money back guarantee.
More questions? Back to Main Help Page


----------



## rakstr

It's back again  TSR-7850 @ Costco


----------



## MUDCAT45

eriksells916 said:


> @MUDCAT45 I think its 30 days based on their site.
> 
> What is your refund policy?
> The Onkyo USA Corporation store by Digital River offers a 30-day money back guarantee.
> More questions? Back to Main Help Page


Thank you.


----------



## KD5MDK

KD5MDK said:


> Because everything has risk of failure and it’s a 2018 Model so it will be outdated faster than a 2019, all else being equal.


Not that it mattered because Fry’s cancelled both my orders. First for being demo model with a non-working display, second for being open box in general.

This is my second try at ordering a deeply discounted receiver from Fry’s online and being unable to get it after multiple orders. Meanwhile my local store has nothing in stock but an LX701 I think, way above my price range.


----------



## eriksells916

@KD5MDK myself and many others have been having the same issues as well. I have had multiple avrs in my cart and when i check out, they are no longer available.

Yea my Frys here in Nor Cal has two entire rows of empty shelves, except for 3 brand new sc-lx701's for $1700 each. Seems like Frys is no longer going to be a distributor of avr gear, only tv's???


----------



## lemonslush

is the Marantz SR7013 on sale some place?


----------



## Yervais

Guys are there normally very good deals to be had on Denon/Marantz recent lines on Black Friday?


----------



## skylarlove1999

Yervais said:


> Guys are there normally very good deals to be had on Denon/Marantz recent lines on Black Friday?


Generally speaking, no. There are some good deals out there right now for the 3600 and 4500. Even better deals on 2018 models 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cla55clown

Yervais said:


> Guys are there normally very good deals to be had on Denon/Marantz recent lines on Black Friday?


Last year, they were blowing out the Marantz SR7012 for a grand around that time. That's what I'm waiting for this year re: the SR7013.


----------



## Demilio

Looking to grab dual subs on Black Friday. HSU, PSA, SVS, Rhythmik, Monoprice all part of my list right now.


----------



## cocrh

Demilio said:


> Looking to grab dual subs on Black Friday. HSU, PSA, SVS, Rhythmik, Monoprice all part of my list right now.


Check the general deals thread often for deals. This thread is mainly for amps and receivers. I have seen Monoprice Monolith subs go on sale occaisionally. HSU puts theirs on sale at least they did last year. SVS always brings their SB12-NSD and PB12-NSD's back at good price. Have not seen sales on Rythmik or PSA tho.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/


----------



## markskibum

I am looking at a Denon 4500 and I found one refurbished with a 3 year warranty no tax or shipping for $999 does this sound like a good deal?


----------



## giomania

Demilio said:


> Looking to grab dual subs on Black Friday. HSU, PSA, SVS, Rhythmik, Monoprice all part of my list right now.




I would add JTR subs to your shortlist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eaayoung

markskibum said:


> I am looking at a Denon 4500 and I found one refurbished with a 3 year warranty no tax or shipping for $999 does this sound like a good deal?


I purchased a new 4500 from Frys for $849 back in January, 2019.


----------



## lemonslush

markskibum said:


> I am looking at a Denon 4500 and I found one refurbished with a 3 year warranty no tax or shipping for $999 does this sound like a good deal?


thats a normal price I wouldnt call it a deal. I did notice amazon gives 10% off on used stuff for the 3600. Not sure why I only see the coupon for that model and not the 4500.


----------



## MRAYB

markskibum said:


> I am looking at a Denon 4500 and I found one refurbished with a 3 year warranty no tax or shipping for $999 does this sound like a good deal?


 Has been holding there for a few months. Amazon/WorldWideStereo are that price, but only 90 day warranty.


----------



## lemonslush

MRAYB said:


> Has been holding there for a few months. Amazon/WorldWideStereo are that price, but only 90 day warranty.


if you get it from accessories4less they sometimes offer a 3 year warranty. All refurbished stuff should come with a year warranty from the manufacturer. Amazon offer 90 day return for it. Anything past that you need to contact the manufacturer. I think even with a new item after that 30 day time frame you would need to pay for shipping or physically deliver it to a repair center. Refurbished stuff should come looking and working like new there really is not much worry in refurbished things IMO. New stuff gets a 3 year warranty at least from denon/martantz 

I love deals its one of my hobbies looking for deals. Not much in the AV front these days sadly as I need a 4k AV that dose 11 channels. Saw a pioneer 503 but I dont trust pioneer anymore also their room corrections not great and they dont let you manually change each speakers crossover. Im holding out for a denon. I was all set to buy a 3600 last night. it was open box and a 10% off in addition to the sale price making it $800 with taxes shipped. I started reading about the slight diferences between it and the 4500. Looks like it has more processing stuff. Not sure if I could actually see or hear a difference?


----------



## MRAYB

lemonslush said:


> if you get it from accessories4less they sometimes offer a 3 year warranty. All refurbished stuff should come with a year warranty from the manufacturer. Amazon offer 90 day return for it. Anything past that you need to contact the manufacturer. I think even with a new item after that 30 day time frame you would need to pay for shipping or physically deliver it to a repair center. Refurbished stuff should come looking and working like new there really is not much worry in refurbished things IMO. New stuff gets a 3 year warranty at least from denon/martantz
> 
> I love deals its one of my hobbies looking for deals. Not much in the AV front these days sadly as I need a 4k AV that dose 11 channels. Saw a pioneer 503 but I dont trust pioneer anymore also their room corrections not great and they dont let you manually change each speakers crossover. Im holding out for a denon. I was all set to buy a 3600 last night. it was open box and a 10% off in addition to the sale price making it $800 with taxes shipped. I started reading about the slight diferences between it and the 4500. Looks like it has more processing stuff. Not sure if I could actually see or hear a difference?


Bought a refurb. Yamaha cd player from AC4L almost a year ago. Love it, works like new. came with one year. "Stumbled' upon a new X4400H for $799 from an authorized dealer on Amazon about six months ago. Running 11.4 with a two channel amp now. Sounds amazing.


----------



## lemonslush

MRAYB said:


> Bought a refurb. Yamaha cd player from AC4L almost a year ago. Love it, works like new. came with one year. "Stumbled' upon a new X4400H for $799 from an authorized dealer on Amazon about six months ago. Running 11.4 with a two channel amp now. Sounds amazing.


Thats a nice deal. I found someone selling a 4400 for $700 locally near me. Not sure I want to buy from a person. Amazon is just so easy to return if theres an issue if if you change your mind.


----------



## lemonslush

Anyone have a shop they suggest calling in for a discount?


----------



## lemonslush

MRAYB said:


> Has been holding there for a few months. Amazon/WorldWideStereo are that price, but only 90 day warranty.


I been calling around all morning. Frys is useless when you talk to them on the phone and no one wants my money apparently. I got a quote of 1k for a denon 4500 at https://www.sounddistributors.com and 850 for a 3600. I tried safen sound but I live in MA and would need to pay Sales tax making their price more than sound distributes.


----------



## MRAYB

lemonslush said:


> I been calling around all morning. Frys is useless when you talk to them on the phone and no one wants my money apparently. I got a quote of 1k for a denon 4500 at https://www.sounddistributors.com and 850 for a 3600. I tried safen sound but I live in MA and would need to pay Sales tax making their price more than sound distributes.


 Sound Distributors is where I got my *4400* in June for $799. 1K for a *4500* is a very good deal. The *4500 *is currently $1600 at Amazon and Crutchfield.


Is that quote for a new or refurb. 4500?


----------



## eaayoung

If you can wait for Christmas sales next month, Prices will be much lower. I bought my first Denon receiver (3500) shortly after Thanksgiving at Best Buy. Got a OK deal. But then I traded it in for a 4500 around 30 days later when the 4500 went on sale. When Frys ran one of their sales and Best Buy wouldn't match Fry's price, I returned it and bought from Frys for around $800. It was one of those sales where they don't identify the actual item but only shows the specs for the item.


----------



## whiteboy714

eaayoung said:


> If you can wait for Christmas sales next month, Prices will be much lower. I bought my first Denon receiver (3500) shortly after Thanksgiving at Best Buy. Got a OK deal. But then I traded it in for a 4500 around 30 days later when the 4500 went on sale. When Frys ran one of their sales and Best Buy wouldn't match Fry's price, I returned it and bought from Frys for around $800. It was one of those sales where they don't identify the actual item but only shows the specs for the item.




But does Fry’s even carry receivers anymore? Doesn’t seem like the place to count on for a deal.


----------



## eaayoung

The local Frys for my area has some lower end Denon receiver. They seem to have a better stock of Yamaha receivers. You could always get Best Buy to price match online retailers. That how I purchased my first Denon last year. Got them to price match a 3500 to Newegg's price. There should be sales over the holidays. There were a lot last year when I was shopping.


----------



## EKBSRK

Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749. I've never had a counter offer come back at below my initial offer. But hey, I'll take it. Might be worth a shot for those of you in the Denon 4500-3600 realm.


----------



## Pete7874

EKBSRK said:


> Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749.


Which store/retailer actually fulfills the order?


----------



## EKBSRK

Pete7874 said:


> Which store/retailer actually fulfills the order?


They work with authorized dealers to find the best deal. Dealers can accept your offer, or counter offer, or decline the offer. But this all happens in the background. You don't know who the dealer is until the offer is accepted.


----------



## sarumu4

Are they all authorized dealers ? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonslush

MRAYB said:


> Sound Distributors is where I got my *4400* in June for $799. 1K for a *4500* is a very good deal. The *4500 *is currently $1600 at Amazon and Crutchfield.
> 
> 
> Is that quote for a new or refurb. 4500?


New from sound distributes


----------



## lemonslush

EKBSRK said:


> Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749. I've never had a counter offer come back at below my initial offer. But hey, I'll take it. Might be worth a shot for those of you in the Denon 4500-3600 realm.


wow. I paid $750 for a used 3600 shipped on amazon. It was 800 with sales tax sadly. But I can easily return it if there is an issue. Im not familiar with greentoe Ill check it out.


----------



## jsb75

EKBSRK said:


> Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749. I've never had a counter offer come back at below my initial offer. But hey, I'll take it. Might be worth a shot for those of you in the Denon 4500-3600 realm.


I tried $750 this morning, and nothing so far . It always seems to be hit or miss with Greentoe.


----------



## EKBSRK

jsb75 said:


> I tried $750 this morning, and nothing so far . It always seems to be hit or miss with Greentoe.


Yeah it took about a day and a half to receive the offer back, so maybe just give it some time. Happy hunting!


----------



## lemonslush

EKBSRK said:


> Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749. I've never had a counter offer come back at below my initial offer. But hey, I'll take it. Might be worth a shot for those of you in the Denon 4500-3600 realm.


How long before they got back to you on your requested price? I bid on a yamaha 3070


----------



## jsb75

EKBSRK said:


> Yeah it took about a day and a half to receive the offer back, so maybe just give it some time. Happy hunting!


Thanks for the reply. I’ll hold off on ordering something for a few days, and see what they come back with


----------



## jamesyates

*Pre-Out external amp f/stereo speakers Internal f/5.1 Speakers?*

I have heard that when you use pre-outs the internal amps in the unit are still running. I was wondering if it is possible to use the internal amps for 5.1 with one speaker system and the pre-out with external amplification running a different set of speakers for 2.1 stereo. What will happen? When I turn of the external amp will the internal amp kick in? Will the whole thing blow up? The subwoofer is already using pre-out as it has an internal amp.

I planning to do this with a old Onkyo tx-sr705 using a carver av806x for external amplification and Magepan LRS speakers. The internal amps will use in ceiling surround and small Klipsch pro media thx speakers.


----------



## checker9

EKBSRK said:


> They work with authorized dealers to find the best deal. Dealers can accept your offer, or counter offer, or decline the offer. But this all happens in the background. You don't know who the dealer is until the offer is accepted.



I am trying it now. Do you trust giving your CC information and does it really improve chances?


----------



## lemonslush

checker9 said:


> I am trying it now. Do you trust giving your CC information and does it really improve chances?


I used PP and selected my amex.


----------



## humbland

lemonslush said:


> if you get it from accessories4less they sometimes offer a 3 year warranty. All refurbished stuff should come with a year warranty from the manufacturer. Amazon offer 90 day return for it. Anything past that you need to contact the manufacturer. I think even with a new item after that 30 day time frame you would need to pay for shipping or physically deliver it to a repair center. Refurbished stuff should come looking and working like new there really is not much worry in refurbished things IMO. New stuff gets a 3 year warranty at least from denon/martantz
> 
> I love deals its one of my hobbies looking for deals. Not much in the AV front these days sadly as I need a 4k AV that dose 11 channels. Saw a pioneer 503 but I dont trust pioneer anymore also their room corrections not great and they dont let you manually change each speakers crossover. Im holding out for a denon. I was all set to buy a 3600 last night. it was open box and a 10% off in addition to the sale price making it $800 with taxes shipped. I started reading about the slight diferences between it and the 4500. Looks like it has more processing stuff. Not sure if I could actually see or hear a difference?


Where did you see the Pioneer 503?
Thanks


----------



## lemonslush

humbland said:


> lemonslush said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you get it from accessories4less they sometimes offer a 3 year warranty. All refurbished stuff should come with a year warranty from the manufacturer. Amazon offer 90 day return for it. Anything past that you need to contact the manufacturer. I think even with a new item after that 30 day time frame you would need to pay for shipping or physically deliver it to a repair center. Refurbished stuff should come looking and working like new there really is not much worry in refurbished things IMO. New stuff gets a 3 year warranty at least from denon/martantz
> 
> I love deals its one of my hobbies looking for deals. Not much in the AV front these days sadly as I need a 4k AV that dose 11 channels. Saw a pioneer 503 but I dont trust pioneer anymore also their room corrections not great and they dont let you manually change each speakers crossover. Im holding out for a denon. I was all set to buy a 3600 last night. it was open box and a 10% off in addition to the sale price making it $800 with taxes shipped. I started reading about the slight diferences between it and the 4500. Looks like it has more processing stuff. Not sure if I could actually see or hear a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see the Pioneer 503?
> Thanks/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

 amazon


----------



## snakster

EKBSRK said:


> Put an offer in at Greentoe for a Denon 3600 at $750 and surprisingly I was counter offered at $749. I've never had a counter offer come back at below my initial offer. But hey, I'll take it. Might be worth a shot for those of you in the Denon 4500-3600 realm.


Got a counter of 850. Rejected it. But I dig this site. It appeals to my baser, deal hunting nature. Thanks for turning me on to it.


----------



## cocrh

Seems some are looking at the Denon X3500H to replace their current setup thought I'd post this.

Probably not the best deal around but if you are looking for a Denon X3500H now that on sale here it is. Crutchfield has it for $599 and of course they are an authorized dealer with full warr.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html?tp=179


----------



## skylarlove1999

cocrh said:


> Seems some are looking at the Denon X3500H to replace their current setup thought I'd post this.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the best deal around but if you are looking for a Denon X3500H now that on sale here it is. Crutchfield has it for $599 and of course they are an authorized dealer with full warr.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html?tp=179


That is a great deal. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarlove1999

Another great deal at Crutchfield. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-seQ4f...aW8e4JOFTW16ShILyXE9ObI4-ZvwGZZhoCF0YQAvD_BwE

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abraham Kimani

*Newbie audiophile*

I am looking on buying an av reciever 7.1 with a budget of 500 dollars. Which are some of the recievers would you reccomend I check out?


----------



## cocrh

The Yamaha TSR-7850 if you happen to be a Costco member. It probably will go on sale soon.

https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-7850-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100456240.html

or

If you can push your budget just a bit the Denon X3500H is very nice.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html?tp=179


----------



## Abraham Kimani

Unfortunately am in Kenya so the Costco option doesn't work for me! But I'll check out what's available here from both denon and yamaha then post here for review


----------



## Abraham Kimani

That's what I can get for 500 dollars here! What do you think?


----------



## cocrh

Abraham Kimani said:


> That's what I can get for 500 dollars here! What do you think?


It is a lower end entry level Denon. Denon's are pretty good even at that level but sure would be nice if you could find a better deal where you are at for 740/750 or X1500H.


----------



## EKBSRK

snakster said:


> Got a counter of 850. Rejected it. But I dig this site. It appeals to my baser, deal hunting nature. Thanks for turning me on to it.


No problem snake. I learned of it through word of mouth as well, so happy to pay it forward.


----------



## Abraham Kimani

Is this a good deal? I live in Kenya and am shipping the item from the states


----------



## eriksells916

Abraham Kimani said:


> Is this a good deal? I live in Kenya and am shipping the item from the states


Is this from the states? That price is ok if that $80 is shipping to Kenya?


----------



## kokishin

Abraham Kimani said:


> Is this a good deal? I live in Kenya and am shipping the item from the states


Kenya electric power is 240v/50hz. U.S. is 120v/60hz. 

I presume you're aware.


----------



## tpatana

Denon X6500h $1469 (+tax) from BuyDig. Not authorized dealer, but they give 1y CPS warranty for free. I wonder if that's better deal than coming black Friday deals...


----------



## lemonslush

https://www.woot.com/offers/yamaha-...n=CJ&cjevent=1b8d65d2016911ea839e00b70a240612

That yamaha deal on woot is back
Yamaha TSR-7850R


----------



## lemonslush

Abraham Kimani said:


> Is this a good deal? I live in Kenya and am shipping the item from the states


hey ! buy this yamaha its excellent and on sale right now. 
Yamaha TSR-7850R. I have one for the bedroom running 5.1.2 setup. https://www.woot.com/offers/yamaha-t...9e00b70a240612


----------



## cocrh

Crutchfield has the Denon Xx500H linup on sale.

X1400H
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1400/Denon-AVR-X1400H-IN-Command.html?cc=07&tp=179

X3400H
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3400/Denon-AVR-X3400H-IN-Command.html?cc=07&tp=179

X1500H
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX1500/Denon-AVR-X1500H.html?tp=179


X2500H New and Outlet
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX2500/Denon-AVR-X2500H.html?tp=179
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX2400/Denon-AVR-X2400H-IN-Command.html?cc=07&tp=179

X3500H
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html?tp=179


----------



## annisman

What is the lowest price the x3500H drops to ? Is 600$ the lowest we can expect ? Black Friday sale maybe?


----------



## archiguy

annisman said:


> What is the lowest price the x3500H drops to ? Is 600$ the lowest we can expect ? Black Friday sale maybe?


Someone on another forum suggested it could get down to $500.


----------



## annisman

Ok thank you


----------



## Dean100

annisman said:


> What is the lowest price the x3500H drops to ? Is 600$ the lowest we can expect ? Black Friday sale maybe?


Keep looking at Frys. I got one shipped to me many months ago for $519


----------



## DavidinGA

Has anyone here in the USA bought from gear4music.com before?

It lists this on the checkout/cart page:


Additional Local Import Duties and VAT may be payable on delivery
This order will be shipped to you from the UK and delivered on the date(s) shown above. You may also have to pay VAT, additional local import duties and administration charges for this order, subject to the duty thresholds in your country. You will be contacted by the local courier to make payment either prior to or on delivery of your goods if it is required.

Your order may contain items that use a 240V UK plug
Any electrical items in your order may have been designed to work with a 240V circuit, using a United Kingdom G type plug connection. An adapter or transformer may be required for these items to work properly and safely in your country. Some items work with a range of voltages, or have a switchable voltage control built in. Please refer to the specific product details for further information.



Oh, and so as to contribute to the deals part of this post...

Behringer NX3000D $266 and $20 shipping = $286

Plus, they have all the other amps dirt cheap too....


----------



## checker9

Dean100 said:


> Keep looking at Frys. I got one shipped to me many months ago for $519


Frys seem to be getting rid of receivers. I keep trying to buy a 3400, in cart, buy, order canceled shortly by Fry's. After cancellation, I usually get message stating inventory was wrong and there are none, but also get a note stating Fry's will no longer be selling any audio receivers going forward after clearing inventory.


----------



## MRAYB

annisman said:


> What is the lowest price the x3500H drops to ? Is 600$ the lowest we can expect ? Black Friday sale maybe?



Don't count on Fry's..please. 3500 last bit of time on Amazon below thumbnail. Green is Amazon, blue is third party sellers.


----------



## joms

So far, the best deal for Denon X3500 is from amazon and crutchfield at $599 right? How about x3600? I've read from a forum post that it was only $200 above the price of the x3500.


----------



## eriksells916

@joms the x3600 is similar inside but is 9 channels that can expand to 11 (with an external amp) and has the newer hdcp 2.3. 



You need to find it refurbed for that price


----------



## pointthinker

*Amazon Echo Links on sale in USA*

$170 and $240 in USA


----------



## Audixium

X4500H on sale @ both Best Buy and Amazon for $1199 - "limited time deal"


----------



## eaayoung

I'm surprised the Denon 4500 hasn't dropped lower in price since a new model is scheduled to be released in 2020. I bought mine at Fyrs this past January for around $899. Some paid even less than that amount.


----------



## pointthinker

What is the difference, in practical terms/application, between consumer and professional line level (RCA)?


----------



## eriksells916

Back to $899 at AC4L with 3 year warranty. Happy black friday on Saturday!

@pointthinker I am sure that is in reference to professional equipment like mics, preamps, consoles, tape, etc.


----------



## eaayoung

eriksells916 said:


> Back to $899 at AC4L with 3 year warranty. Happy black friday on Saturday!
> 
> @pointthinker I am sure that is in reference to professional equipment like mics, preamps, consoles, tape, etc.


Refurbish.


----------



## pointthinker

eriksells916 said: I am sure that is in reference to professional equipment like mics, preamps, consoles, tape, etc.
@eriksells916 That is what I thought but, this is a piece of (not that stuff) middling hi-fi gear that offers each of these options for RCA. Maybe on a high end install for a wealthy person, they give this option if getting analog from some pro level input or sending analog to a pro level preamp?


----------



## ABuilder

Hmm... buy a Denon 3500H now while I know there are some left or wait and see if the 4500H drops down in price more. I'm not using the extra channels but I'm still tempted to wait. After all, the 3500H could come down a little more too right? Sales rep tried to move me over to the Sonos amp today saying it was going to be $100 off for black Friday.


----------



## annisman

I'm waiting for the 3500 to drop a bit more too.


----------



## John Schneider

eriksells916 said:


> Back to $899 at AC4L with 3 year warranty. Happy black friday on Saturday!
> 
> @pointthinker I am sure that is in reference to professional equipment like mics, preamps, consoles, tape, etc.


I must be missing it - no mention of the extended 3 Year Warranty now that they dropped the price.


----------



## eriksells916

@*johnschneider* this is what I see Firefox 70.0.1


----------



## John Schneider

eriksells916 said:


> @*johnschneider* this is what I see Firefox 70.0.1


Ah yes! The little sticker is back!

But.....

Didn't it used to have it in the written description as well? In the Warranty section it says one year, and no longer has words to the effect of "3 years at no extra charge for added peace of mind" or some such.

Still tempted. Gonna be out of town for a few days. If it's still at that price late Black Friday, I'll probably pull the trigger so I'll be back home for any delivery.


----------



## eaayoung

Per the website, refurbish receiver comes with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## eriksells916

Never purchased from them, @bobknavs has wonder if he got a multi-year warranty with purchase?


The x3600 has 2 year, sr6014 and x4500 have 3 year warranty stickers on the item. Says free with purchase....that would be a nice xmas gift.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay

Hey guys. Is there any similar thread for projector deals for ht? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahzroe1

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Hey guys. Is there any similar thread for projector deals for ht?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Front Projectors Great Found Deals! https://www.avsforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=199


----------



## Ahzroe1

Thoughts on this deal?

Yamaha TSR-7850 7.2-Channel for $379, Costco membership required.

https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-7850-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100456240.html


----------



## eriksells916

@Ahzroe1 yes that receiver is often recommended here if you don't expect to expand past 5.1.2 atmos or 7.1.


----------



## agent.5

*Yamaha RX-V683BL Amazon Yamaha RX-V683BL 7.2 Channel Receiver Used very good $219 + tax *




https://slickdeals.net/f/13619827-y...l-7-2-channel-receiver-used-very-good-219-tax


----------



## Par

After ten years I'm looking to upgrade my Marantz SR6004 because it can't handle 4K video. I want to stick with Marantz and I have a 5.1 set up and my room isn't user friendly for adding any more rear speakers so I'm not sure if it does me any good going with the SR6014 or better? Price isn't really an issue for me but why spend $1500 when some of the lesser models are half that price but after looking at all the options on Amazon I have no clue what to buy???? I was hoping you guys could steer me in the right direction.

I did upgrade my DVD player with a OPPO203 and I do have a LG 65" 4k TV but it's not very good for movies because of the banding, I bought it because it has very low lag 12.2ms for gaming with a PS4. Low lag with the receiver would be a selling point for me. I may also be in the market for a LG C9. 

The Oppo does have an HDMI out so I did pass HDR from the PS4 to my tv but gaming with HDR on seemed really slow?


----------



## cocrh

I'd go with the SR6013 and much lower price.

https://www.safeandsoundhq.com/prod...MI4dfbxJKL5gIVgf5kCh3Q_wJ4EAYYBCABEgKcQ_D_BwE


----------



## sarumu4

I got SR6013 open box from listen up warehouse (via eBay) for less than 700. They are authorized dealers and comes with 3 years Marantz warranty. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Par

I'm looking at a SR7011 used for close to the same price as a new SR6013. Is there anything the newer 6013 does better than the older 7011?


----------



## mjhaman

*Black Friday Denon Dilemma...*

I am looking to upgrade my Denon AVR 4306 (2006) to one that can pass 4K video... I plan to S-L-O-W-L-Y add more speakers but for now I have only a L and R B&W DM603 S3's. (2005)








I was originally looking at the AVR-S750 but don't think that would drive the B&W's that well. So, I then decided to go for the AVR-X3600 but, Black Friday threw a wrench in all of that!

My dilemma is this, what do I choose with the Black Friday price drops?

AVR-X4500 (2018) is now $1199.00 -$400!!!
AVR-X3600 (2019) unchanged @ $1099.00
AVR-X2600 (2019) is now $549 -$250!!!

Is the 4500 worth the $100's more?
Is the 2600 enough for the B&W's and will I regret not having pre-out's for future updates? But, save $500-600 bucks +/-...
Or, just forget the sale and stick with the 3600?

Any other important features I'm not thinking about?
Any feedback is much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Juan308

mjhaman said:


> I am looking to upgrade my Denon AVR 4306 (2006) to one that can pass 4K video... I plan to S-L-O-W-L-Y add more speakers but for now I have only a L and R B&W DM603 S3's. (2005)
> 
> View attachment 2646574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally looking at the AVR-S750 but don't think that would drive the B&W's that well. So, I then decided to go for the AVR-X3600 but, Black Friday threw a wrench in all of that!
> 
> 
> 
> My dilemma is this, what do I choose with the Black Friday price drops?
> 
> 
> 
> AVR-X4500 (2018) is now $1199.00 -$400!!!
> 
> AVR-X3600 (2019) unchanged @ $1099.00
> 
> AVR-X2600 (2019) is now $549 -$250!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 4500 worth the $100's more?
> 
> Is the 2600 enough for the B&W's and will I regret not having pre-out's for future updates? But, save $500-600 bucks +/-...
> 
> Or, just forget the sale and stick with the 3600?
> 
> 
> 
> Any other important features I'm not thinking about?
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hard one as you really wonder Is +500 worth the 4500? I don't think so. It just gets you +20 watts and Auro3D. But now being only+100, I believe it is.
Have you heard anything about getting Imax for the 4500?
I'd go with the 4500H if it lets you reassign the Fronts for the Surrounds back...

Full disclosure: I upgraded from 4300H to RZ840


----------



## mjhaman

asabrag said:


> Hard one as you really wonder Is +500 worth the 4500? I don't think so. It just gets you +20 watts and Auro3D. But now being only+100, I believe it is.
> Have you heard anything about getting Imax for the 4500?
> I'd go with the 4500H if it lets you reassign the Fronts for the Surrounds back...
> 
> Full disclosure: I upgraded from 4300H to RZ840


I'm leaning that way (4500) as well but, also I'm wondering if the 3600 is worth $500 more than the 2600...


----------



## Juan308

mjhaman said:


> I'm leaning that way (4500) as well but, also I'm wondering if the 3600 is worth $500 more than the 2600...


Definitely, being able to handle 11 channels is worth every dollar. You won't regret it.


----------



## cocrh

Some have been getting the Denon X4500H new for $999 at accessories4less. 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-...-x4500-1299-3500-599-amazon.html#post58876426


----------



## eriksells916

@Par the 7011 might not be able to get a firmware update for some of the newer features like earc, virtual x, etc. It obviously has more power than the sr6013 but it's of no concern since they both have full preouts. 



With prices being so low, go to ac4l and look at the x3600 for $799 and 2 yr warranty. Unless you need hdam and/or 7.1 analog inputs, they are very similar.


----------



## JBMeteo

Monoprice Monolith amps 10% off today at Rakuten...


----------



## cocrh

JBMeteo said:


> Monoprice Monolith amps 10% off today at Rakuten...


Nice find.

3 Channel Amp
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/monoprice/product/115594/

5 Channel Amp
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/monoprice/product/115593/

7 Channel Amp
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/monoprice/product/114566/


----------



## sb01gt

For Canadian shoppers, NAD T758v3 is on for $1099 (also free shipping) if you want to get into a receiver with DIRAC room correction. 



https://www.ayreborn.com/collections/black-friday-sale-on-now/products/nad-t-758-v3-av-receiver


----------



## J-e-L-L-o

Help me out. I got a Onkyo NR686 for $250 at Best Buy. Was having issues with HDR, so I just ordered the Denon x3500 for $600 on Crutchfield, 3 year warranty. Then I found out (from a internet search) you have to hold down the BD button, and click on and off to get enhanced HDMI, so it works great now!

I mean for $250 it does everything and sounds great. I wanted to go separates, but I don't need to. This thing is a beast and I live in an apartment. The THX subwoofer option actually tightened up my Pb-1000. It sounds like a sealed sub! The Denon is sitting at UPS right now... I think I should send it back and keep the money saved. I just set the levels myself and turn of AccuEq. Thoughts?

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/6194119.p?skuId=6194119


----------



## whiteboy714

J-e-L-L-o said:


> Help me out. I got a Onkyo NR686 for $250 at Best Buy. Was having issues with HDR, so I just ordered the Denon x3500 for $600 on Crutchfield, 3 year warranty. Then I found out (from a internet search) you have to hold down the BD button, and click on and off to get enhanced HDMI, so it works great now!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean for $250 it does everything and sounds great. I wanted to go separates, but I don't need to. This thing is a beast and I live in an apartment. The THX subwoofer option actually tightened up my Pb-1000. It sounds like a sealed sub! The Denon is sitting at UPS right now... I think I should send it back and keep the money saved. I just set the levels myself and turn of AccuEq. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/6194119.p?skuId=6194119




If your happy then I'd say save the cash. Nice price on the 3500, but sounds like you don't need it.


----------



## eriksells916

@J-e-L-L-o if you do not have dual subs and don't need full pre-outs then enjoy the 686!


----------



## checker9

J-e-L-L-o said:


> Help me out. I got a Onkyo NR686 for $250 at Best Buy. Was having issues with HDR, so I just ordered the Denon x3500 for $600 on Crutchfield, 3 year warranty. Then I found out (from a internet search) you have to hold down the BD button, and click on and off to get enhanced HDMI, so it works great now!
> 
> I mean for $250 it does everything and sounds great. I wanted to go separates, but I don't need to. This thing is a beast and I live in an apartment. The THX subwoofer option actually tightened up my Pb-1000. It sounds like a sealed sub! The Denon is sitting at UPS right now... I think I should send it back and keep the money saved. I just set the levels myself and turn of AccuEq. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-...heater-receiver-black/6194119.p?skuId=6194119


The XT-32 Audyssey will do a lot better EQ job, especially low range and for subwoofer which might be helpful for apartment. If not too much out of budget, I would keep it.

EDIT: The 3500 also has Audyssey LFC™
Adjusts the low frequency band to prevent bass and vibration from being conveyed to neighboring rooms.

So it might help from disturbing neighbors as far as bass traveling outside your apartment.


----------



## rzdh

I'd like to keep my budget at around a few hundred dollars, but given my last receiver lasted 10 years I'm willing to pay more for the right quality system.

I currently have an Onkyo HT RC 160 that I bought a decade ago. Since then I have considerably upgraded the rest of my system.

I currently have the following:

65" 1080p Samsung LCD (that I am hoping to upgrade to 75" 4k this week)
5.1 PSB System (two towers, a center, two bookshelves, and an off brand subwoofer)
Project Carbon Debut Turntable
Sony PS4 (80% netflix and streaming torrents / 20% gaming - hoping to upgrade to a ps4 pro later this week)
Nintendo Switch

My primary use case 40% listening to the turntable, 50% video through Netflix or **********, 10% gaming through ps4 or Nintendo Switch.

4k and 5.1 surround sound are necessary, but I would like crisp audio quality - I likely wouldn't need huge wattage. I find receivers confusing because my audio store sells stereo receivers at the same (or higher price) as the AV receivers.

I'm located in Canada, so I am pretty limited to BestBuy.ca or Amazon.ca.

Can anyone recommend a good receiver?


----------



## cocrh

rzdh said:


> I'd like to keep my budget at around a few hundred dollars, but given my last receiver lasted 10 years I'm willing to pay more for the right quality system.
> 
> 
> My primary use case 40% listening to the turntable, 50% video through Netflix or **********, 10% gaming through ps4 or Nintendo Switch.
> 
> 4k and 5.1 surround sound are necessary, but I would like crisp audio quality - I likely wouldn't need huge wattage. I find receivers confusing because my audio store sells stereo receivers at the same (or higher price) as the AV receivers.
> 
> I'm located in Canada, so I am pretty limited to BestBuy.ca or Amazon.ca.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good receiver?


How about Gibby's? This Denon S750H is on sale for a pretty good price
https://gibbyselectronicsupermarket.ca/product/denon-avr-s750h/


----------



## PlanetAVS

rzdh said:


> I'd like to keep my budget at around a few hundred dollars, but given my last receiver lasted 10 years I'm willing to pay more for the right quality system.
> 
> I currently have an Onkyo HT RC 160 that I bought a decade ago. Since then I have considerably upgraded the rest of my system.
> 
> I currently have the following:
> 
> 65" 1080p Samsung LCD (that I am hoping to upgrade to 75" 4k this week)
> 5.1 PSB System (two towers, a center, two bookshelves, and an off brand subwoofer)
> Project Carbon Debut Turntable
> Sony PS4 (80% netflix and streaming torrents / 20% gaming - hoping to upgrade to a ps4 pro later this week)
> Nintendo Switch
> 
> My primary use case 40% listening to the turntable, 50% video through Netflix or **********, 10% gaming through ps4 or Nintendo Switch.
> 
> 4k and 5.1 surround sound are necessary, but I would like crisp audio quality - I likely wouldn't need huge wattage. I find receivers confusing because my audio store sells stereo receivers at the same (or higher price) as the AV receivers.
> 
> I'm located in Canada, so I am pretty limited to BestBuy.ca or Amazon.ca.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good receiver?


Denon AVRS540BT on Amazon is decent and checks all the boxes and well within your budget


----------



## rzdh

PlanetAVS said:


> Denon AVRS540BT on Amazon is decent and checks all the boxes and well within your budget


Thanks a lot. I might need heavy room correction - and given this set will last me the next decade is it worth springing for something better.

Any opinion on this receiver: https://www.amazon.ca/DENON-AVR-X36...words=denon+x3500h&qid=1575228548&sr=8-4&th=1

Is it worth upgrading to it assuming I'll need some advanced room correction?


----------



## PlanetAVS

rzdh said:


> Thanks a lot. I might need heavy room correction - and given this set will last me the next decade is it worth springing for something better.
> 
> Any opinion on this receiver: https://www.amazon.ca/DENON-AVR-X36...words=denon+x3500h&qid=1575228548&sr=8-4&th=1
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to it assuming I'll need some advanced room correction?


If you have the budget for it, its a much better AVR. I wouldn't say its worth 3x the price just for the more advanced room correction but it also opens the door to up to 11 channel support down the road, among other things.


----------



## rzdh

PlanetAVS said:


> If you have the budget for it, its a much better AVR. I wouldn't say its worth 3x the price just for the more advanced room correction but it also opens the door to up to 11 channel support down the road, among other things.


Is the 4k upscaling worth it? Will I notice better sound quality?

Given I will likely live in a condo for the foreseeable future 11 channels doesn't make sense - is it a waste of I'm limited to 5.1 (or may even need to downgrade to 2.1?


----------



## PlanetAVS

rzdh said:


> Is the 4k upscaling worth it? Will I notice better sound quality?
> 
> Given I will likely live in a condo for the foreseeable future 11 channels doesn't make sense - is it a waste of I'm limited to 5.1 (or may even need to downgrade to 2.1?


The 4K upscaling feature of an AVR is for video signals being passed, not audio. A lot of owners don't use it because their source device or TV does upscaling equal to or better than the AVRs upscaling.

The Denon 3600H is a nine channel amp (which can be expanded to 11 channels with an external amp). If you're limited to 2.1 or 5.1, it just means you are not using the full surround capabilities but its debatable to call that a waste, since most AVRs have at least 7 channel support anyway. There are many other features of the 3600H that still may be worthwhile for you such as the more advanced room correction.


----------



## wildviper

Can't really find info on the Denon AVR-X1500H. It's $300. 

A good A/V receiver? I will be coming from a Yamaha V673 that has its HDMI go bad. 

I am mainly looking for getting Atmos/DTS-X sound with my setup - I have 5.1 and 2 ceilings in rear speakers. 

I would like to have the enveloping sound - especially after room correction being applied. Thx!


----------



## eriksells916

@wildviper it is similar to the nr686 from Onkyo but on paper has a little better room correction with audyssey xt.


----------



## PlanetAVS

wildviper said:


> Can't really find info on the Denon AVR-X1500H. It's $300.
> 
> A good A/V receiver? I will be coming from a Yamaha V673 that has its HDMI go bad.
> 
> I am mainly looking for getting Atmos/DTS-X sound with my setup - I have 5.1 and 2 ceilings in rear speakers.
> 
> I would like to have the enveloping sound - especially after room correction being applied. Thx!


It's a 2018 model which is why you probably can't find info. It's a solid entry level AVR that checks your boxes.


----------



## rakstr

If you're a Costco member, this Yamaha is a solid receiver for $379, closer to the X2500H (IMO).

https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-7850-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100456240.html



wildviper said:


> Can't really find info on the Denon AVR-X1500H. It's $300.
> 
> A good A/V receiver? I will be coming from a Yamaha V673 that has its HDMI go bad.
> 
> I am mainly looking for getting Atmos/DTS-X sound with my setup - I have 5.1 and 2 ceilings in rear speakers.
> 
> I would like to have the enveloping sound - especially after room correction being applied. Thx!


----------



## scotthal

rakstr said:


> If you're a Costco member, this Yamaha is a solid receiver for $379, closer to the X2500H (IMO).
> 
> https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-7850-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100456240.html


Downside of the TSR-7850 is that it can do front presence or overhead - but may not support the 'rear ceiling' speakers the OP has in place.


----------



## PlanetAVS

scotthal said:


> Downside of the TSR-7850 is that it can do front presence or overhead - but may not support the 'rear ceiling' speakers the OP has in place.


He can assign the overheads to the rear ceiling pair. The Denon would be configured the same way, if only 2 ATMOS speakers are being used (5.1.2).


----------



## wildviper

Thank you all. I am little burned by Yamaha. Thought it would last and has just been about 5 years. So  

One factor that is important is better room correction as - like many of us, my room is not ideal. So was leaning on the Audyssey MultiXT. Does the Onkyo room correction in the same ballpark as Denon's?


----------



## MUDCAT45

wildviper said:


> Thank you all. I am little burned by Yamaha. Thought it would last and has just been about 5 years. So
> 
> One factor that is important is better room correction as - like many of us, my room is not ideal. So was leaning on the Audyssey MultiXT. *Does the Onkyo room correction in the same ballpark as Denon's*?


Onkyo is better in my experience. I have owned and presently own a unit with Audyssey XT32. It ruins the sound so I keep it off.


----------



## Sean Spamilton

wildviper said:


> Does the Onkyo room correction in the same ballpark as Denon's?



Many will say no, myself included.


----------



## redjeep0

*Denon AVR X3600H $880 at Amazon*

Anyone still looking for the Denon AVR x3600h, it just dropped on Amazon yesterday to $880. 

(Price seems to fluctuate a little, I set up a price alert at camelcamelcamel who notified me of the 880, but when I put it in my cart it was 900. Today, the price is again 880 so I cancelled and re-ordered to save $20.)

Now I just need to find a good 2 ch amp to bring this up to 11.4....


----------



## Elton Noway

*Yamaha RX-A2080 AVENTAGE*

I see Amazon has dropped the price on the Yamaha Aventage RX-A2080 again ... It's back at the $1150 Black Friday price. If $1150 is too much to bite off... they also offer the option of 5 monthly payments at $230 per month.


----------



## scotthal

Elton Noway said:


> I see Amazon has dropped the price on the Yamaha Aventage RX-A2080 again ... It's back at the $1150 Black Friday price. If $1150 is too much to bite off... they also offer the option of 5 monthly payments at $230 per month.


 Functionally equivalent Yamaha RX-V2085 has been on sale for $799 (shipped) multiple times in the past 6 months.


----------



## Elton Noway

scotthal said:


> Functionally equivalent Yamaha RX-V2085 has been on sale for $799 (shipped) multiple times in the past 6 months.


True enough. No argument from me... even though there were some slight differences between the two models it was hard to argue the price difference. Six months ago if you snagged a 2085 for $799 that was a sweet deal... however... it was easier to find one 6 months ago than it is now. Especially at $799. Finding a new sealed box 2085 from and a reputable authorized distributor for $799 is getting pretty hard to find (if not impossible). The few 2085's currently available are priced in the same neighborhood as Amazons 2080 price of $1150. NET: I wasn't saying the Amazon price today is the deal of the century... I was just trying to make those who might be looking at the 2080 that Amazon had dropped the price and they offer a 5 month payment plan... which none of the few remaining dealers do. 

Anyway, based on your reply it would appear I may have mislead readers of this forum saying Amazon had a good price today on the 2080. As such... please let everyone know where they can find the 2085 today that is new and readily available for the $799 you were so generous to suggest.


----------



## scotthal

Elton Noway said:


> True enough. No argument from me... even though there were some slight differences between the two models it was hard to argue the price difference. Six months ago if you snagged a 2085 for $799 that was a sweet deal... however... it was easier to find one 6 months ago than it is now. Especially at $799. Finding a new sealed box 2085 from and a reputable authorized distributor for $799 is getting pretty hard to find (if not impossible). The few 2085's currently available are priced in the same neighborhood as Amazons 2080 price of $1150. NET: I wasn't saying the Amazon price today is the deal of the century... I was just trying to make those who might be looking at the 2080 that Amazon had dropped the price and they offer a 5 month payment plan... which none of the few remaining dealers do.
> 
> Anyway, based on your reply it would appear I may have mislead readers of this forum saying Amazon had a good price today on the 2080. As such... please let everyone know where they can find the 2085 today that is new and readily available for the $799 you were so generous to suggest.


 Guess my point is that prices fluctuate - RX-V2085 was selling for $799 as recently as 08/30 (Adorama); the RX-A2080 for $899 (B&H) two weeks ago.


----------



## mattg3

Im seriously considering the Denon 3600 for the new price but Ive been a yamaha user for almost 40 years and I just wonder if I could get used to the sound signature of Denon? I actually have no idea what that is so if someone could chime in on if they think a Yamaha man could find happiness with a Denon? 
I was going for the Yamaha 2085 but it arrived in protection mode and had a number of issues. It was out to be fixed when the 2080 went on sale but of course after sale ends I find my Yamaha 2085 is not repairable. Full refund to me but the sale on 2080 is long gone. Holding my breath that it will go on sale under 1000 soon but Denon review from Audioholics on Youtube is hard to ignore.


----------



## skylarlove1999

mattg3 said:


> Im seriously considering the Denon 3600 for the new price but Ive been a yamaha user for almost 40 years and I just wonder if I could get used to the sound signature of Denon? I actually have no idea what that is so if someone could chime in on if they think a Yamaha man could find happiness with a Denon?
> 
> I was going for the Yamaha 2085 but it arrived in protection mode and had a number of issues. It was out to be fixed when the 2080 went on sale but of course after sale ends I find my Yamaha 2085 is not repairable. Full refund to me but the sale on 2080 is long gone. Holding my breath that it will go on sale under 1000 soon but Denon review from Audioholics on Youtube is hard to ignore.


I prefer Yamaha for music . Seems a little more natural for instruments and warmer sound. I prefer Denon for home theater. Sounds more neutral to my ears. If using Yamaha for 40 years it could take a little getting used to Denon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattg3

skylarlove1999 said:


> I prefer Yamaha for music . Seems a little more natural for instruments and warmer sound. I prefer Denon for home theater. Sounds more neutral to my ears. If using Yamaha for 40 years it could take a little getting used to Denon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Will be using new receiver for 80% movies and streaming so could you elaborate a bit more on why you prefer the Denon for home theater over the yamaha? Thanks and sorry for being such a pest but 40 years with one brand creates all kinds of horror thoughts as you prepare to leave your comfort zone for something different.


----------



## skylarlove1999

mattg3 said:


> Will be using new receiver for 80% movies and streaming so could you elaborate a bit more on why you prefer the Denon for home theater over the yamaha? Thanks and sorry for being such a pest but 40 years with one brand creates all kinds of horror thoughts as you prepare to leave your comfort zone for something different.


I found Yamaha to always make Male voices seems warmer not feminine but not quite cutting through the air like a Male voice should. Same with punches kicks and gunshots. I find the Denon to excel at really feeling those visceral sounds in a movie. Think explosions, fight scenes , crashes, glass breaking, etc.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattg3

skylarlove1999 said:


> I found Yamaha to always make Male voices seems warmer not feminine but not quite cutting through the air like a Male voice should. Same with punches kicks and gunshots. I find the Denon to excel at really feeling those visceral sounds in a movie. Think explosions, fight scenes , crashes, glass breaking, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Do you think yamaha has a brighter sound signature than Denon? The reason Im upgrading is because I just bought a pair of polka LSIM 707s plus 706c center channel. Most say they need lots of power(86-87 sensitivity) so Im going for a receiver with pre outs and in the future I will be getting an outlaw amp for the front three channels. My yamaha 681 does work with new speakers but many have Told me I'm missing out on what these huge speakers can actually do. I realize the Yamaha 2080 has 140 watts and Denon 3600 has 105 but of course this is two channel driven so I don't think those watts in a 7 channel setup will sound much different between both amps but it sounds like the Denon has more punch and excitement for home theater. thanks again


----------



## skylarlove1999

mattg3 said:


> Do you think yamaha has a brighter sound signature than Denon? The reason Im upgrading is because I just bought a pair of polka LSIM 707s plus 706c center channel. Most say they need lots of power(86-87 sensitivity) so Im going for a receiver with pre outs and in the future I will be getting an outlaw amp for the front three channels. My yamaha 681 does work with new speakers but many have Told me I'm missing out on what these huge speakers can actually do. I realize the Yamaha 2080 has 140 watts and Denon 3600 has 105 but of course this is two channel driven so I don't think those watts in a 7 channel setup will sound much different between both amps but it sounds like the Denon has more punch and excitement for home theater. thanks again


I do think Yamaha has a brighter sound signature which is why I prefer it for music. I listen to a jazz, classical and classic rock. Yamaha excels with instruments IMO. I think the 3 channel amp will be a nice addition for LCR. I currently have the Denon 6500 running 7.1.4 using SVS PB ULTRA 16 as my subwoofer and 4 SVS Elevation speakers for Atmos. Using Energy Take TWR as left and right , Take FPS As my center and 4 Take LCR speakers for surround and back surrounds. I am still loving their sound 15 years layer. Good luck. Maybe find a store that takes returns without a restocking fee just in case you don't enjoy the Denon sound.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattg3

skylarlove1999 said:


> I do think Yamaha has a brighter sound signature which is why I prefer it for music. I listen to a jazz, classical and classic rock. Yamaha excels with instruments IMO. I think the 3 channel amp will be a nice addition for LCR. I Sounds like you have an amazing system.Just looked up some minimum things on Energy take speakers which I never heard of before. Sounds like they got a lot of respect years ago. You are running a huge 140 watt Denon. Have you found that receiver gets really HOT compared to the yamaha that Ive always felt ran very cool. have the Denon 6500 running 7.1.4 using SVS PB ULTRA 16 as my subwoofer and 4 SVS Elevation speakers for Atmos. Using Energy Take TWR as left and right , Take FPS As my center and 4 Take LCR speakers for surround and back surrounds. I am still loving their sound 15 years layer. Good luck. Maybe find a store that takes returns without a restocking fee just in case you don't enjoy the Denon sound.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sounds like you have an amazing system.Just looked up some minimum things on Energy take speakers which I never heard of before. Sounds like they got a lot of respect years ago. You are running a huge 140 watt Denon. Have you found that receiver gets really HOT compared to the yamaha that Ive always felt ran fairly cool?


----------



## skylarlove1999

mattg3 said:


> Sounds like you have an amazing system.Just looked up some minimum things on Energy take speakers which I never heard of before. Sounds like they got a lot of respect years ago. You are running a huge 140 watt Denon. Have you found that receiver gets really HOT compared to the yamaha that Ive always felt ran fairly cool?


I do think that the Denon tends to run hotter than the Yamaha used to for certain.

I added an aircom, fan as you can see in the picture, just to give me peace of mind. Good $100 investment. My AV cabinet is not enclosed but I still want to take the heat directly out of the receiver









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## spongebob

When does Crutchfield have their big clearance sale? I got my Marantz 7012 last year for $1200, brand new and don't see any similar deals.


bob


----------



## drh3b

spongebob said:


> When does Crutchfield have their big clearance sale? I got my Marantz 7012 last year for $1200, brand new and don't see any similar deals.
> 
> 
> bob


Crutchfield follows MAP, if you see a sale on a brand like Denon/Marantz or Klipsch, it's manufacturer authorized. The really good deals on Denon/Marantz are generally clearance of the previous years model.


----------



## eriksells916

@mattg3 I can confirm what @skylarlove1999 said only having heard a marantz 7702mkii with emotiva amps in a buddies theater as well as an old rx-a2000 in another buddies theater. 



Just as a random thought, I have read that the pioneer vsx-lx503 and x3600 both have good amp sections so don't worry about that 105w channel rating. I think they both rock about 73w/ channel with 7 channels driven, so they should blow doors on the v681. If you need more power then a 3 channel amp should make those LsiM's sing!


Good luck!


----------



## spongebob

drh3b said:


> Crutchfield follows MAP, if you see a sale on a brand like Denon/Marantz or Klipsch, it's manufacturer authorized. The really good deals on Denon/Marantz are generally clearance of the previous years model.


When does that typically happen?


----------



## drh3b

spongebob said:


> When does that typically happen?



Late spring-summer depending on model. Usually takes several months to sell out. In theory, the x3600h should go on clearance early/mid summer and the x4500h late summer for approx $600 and $900 respectively going by previous history. That's assuming that Denon still follows the yearly model change. The x4500h is hanging around at least 2 years this time.
The top of the line model generally hangs around 3 years, so It's got at least one more year after this summer.


----------



## spongebob

drh3b said:


> Late spring-summer depending on model. Usually takes several months to sell out. In theory, the x3600h should go on clearance early/mid summer and the x4500h late summer for approx $600 and $900 respectively going by previous history. That's assuming that Denon still follows the yearly model change. The x4500h is hanging around at least 2 years this time.
> The top of the line model generally hangs around 3 years, so It's got at least one more year after this summer.


I paid $1199 for my 7012 in Oct 2018.

bob


----------



## mattg3

eriksells916 said:


> @mattg3 I can confirm what @skylarlove1999 said only having heard a marantz 7702mkii with emotiva amps in a buddies theater as well as an old rx-a2000 in another buddies theater.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a random thought, I have read that the pioneer vsx-lx503 and x3600 both have good amp sections so don't worry about that 105w channel rating. I think they both rock about 73w/ channel with 7 channels driven, so they should blow doors on the v681. If you need more power then a 3 channel amp should make those LsiM's sing!
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks.i have read nothing but huge praise for the 3600 but it all comes around to the sound signature on the Denon or Pioneer. This is probably a mute point but my 40 years with yamaha has me so clicked into their sound that I fear anything else would appear either too warm and unexciting or too bright(except many think the yamaha is bright but I've never heard a sign of it for all these years.)


----------



## pointthinker

wildviper said:


> Thank you all. I am little burned by Yamaha. Thought it would last and has just been about 5 years. So


Just have to note that, it might _not_ be Yamaha that did this. I thought my Sony BR player was bad after swapping out HDMI cables. But, it was some dumb setting in the Yamaha AVR I flipped the wrong way messing around for some other thing I was messing around with that killed the HDMI audio.

- Check, double check, and triple check all the AVR settings.
- Since HDMI is shared, it could also be settings on other components. If your AVR is controlling everything, make sure CEC is on for those but control is only via the AVR. Easy to mix them up.
- If above fails, since HDMI is shared, another component or cable could have damaged the AVR.
- Your power line could have damaged it too. If your deductible is low enough, maybe insurance could cover it. But, probably not if your deductible is $1000 like most people.
- Check your warranty and if bought via credit card before total abandonment.


----------



## blackmax2k1

Just received a receiver. Box it came in was fine. Receiver has some dings on the top. How much of a refund do I ask for to keep it since it still works fine? 20%? 30%

Thanks


----------



## pointthinker

blackmax2k1 said:


> Just received a receiver. Box it came in was fine. Receiver has some dings on the top. How much of a refund do I ask for to keep it since it still works fine? 20%? 30%
> 
> Thanks


Assuming this is a new product:
If you can get it and, in pictures to them, dings looks minor, maybe 10-15%. If a big ass dent with paint peeling, maybe 20%. They might just take it back and give you a new one instead. Preferring to claim with the shipper for money instead or a write off.
But a ding or dent is a sign of terrible handling in shipping at any point before consumer. I'd rather get a new replacement.


----------



## blackmax2k1

pointthinker said:


> Assuming this is a new product:
> If you can get it and, in pictures to them, dings looks minor, maybe 10-15%. If a big ass dent with paint peeling, maybe 20%. They might just take it back and give you a new one instead. Preferring to claim with the shipper for money instead or a write off.
> But a ding or dent is a sign of terrible handling in shipping at any point before consumer. I'd rather get a new replacement.


Yep, new. But the boxes (double boxed) was fine so I don't know how much of a claim they can file?


----------



## Alan P

I'm with pointthinker, if the box was mishandled enough to cause a ding or two, who knows what else could be damaged inside. I would ask for a new unit.


----------



## Pete7874

blackmax2k1 said:


> Just received a receiver. Box it came in was fine. Receiver has some dings on the top.


How can the box be fine but the receiver inside be damaged? Did they sell you a used one? 




> How much of a refund do I ask for


All of it. Have them send you a new one.


----------



## mattg3

blackmax2k1 said:


> Just received a receiver. Box it came in was fine. Receiver has some dings on the top. How much of a refund do I ask for to keep it since it still works fine? 20%? 30%
> 
> Thanks


Did you try it yet? I got one a few weeks ago and it had a rattle sound inside and would not come out of protection mode. It was a total loss and I got my money back.


----------



## blackmax2k1

mattg3 said:


> Did you try it yet? I got one a few weeks ago and it had a rattle sound inside and would not come out of protection mode. It was a total loss and I got my money back.


Everything seems to be working. Nothing unusual. I have until the end of January to return it.


----------



## blackmax2k1

Pete7874 said:


> How can the box be fine but the receiver inside be damaged? Did they sell you a used one?


Good question. FedEx did take forever to get it to me. A couple of delays that shouldn't of happened. It's a reliable seller. Customer service is very good.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, if the box is fine but the unit inside is dinged up, something is wrong. Check the serial number on the box and receipt against the unit itself. It could be a demo model, or display model, or a customer return. If it was advertised as new then you have a reason to dispute it and get a proper exchange for a sealed new unit.


----------



## gossamer88

Woot has the Denon x3500H for $479 today only.

https://electronics.woot.com/offers/denon-avr-x3500h-receiver


----------



## Par

eriksells916 said:


> @Par the 7011 might not be able to get a firmware update for some of the newer features like earc, virtual x, etc. It obviously has more power than the sr6013 but it's of no concern since they both have full preouts.
> 
> 
> 
> With prices being so low, go to ac4l and look at the x3600 for $799 and 2 yr warranty. Unless you need hdam and/or 7.1 analog inputs, they are very similar.


It took me a month to decide but I went with an open box SR7013 for $1599 shipped! Should have it Monday! Hope I made a good choice?

I paid $1000 for my SR6004 when it was new so for only $600 ten years later the SR7013 should be a massive upgrade!


----------



## eriksells916

@Par the 7013 has excellent reviews!


----------



## blackmax2k1

gossamer88 said:


> Woot has the Denon x3500H for $479 today only.
> 
> https://electronics.woot.com/offers/denon-avr-x3500h-receiver


But does it come with a warranty? Woot authorized dealer?


----------



## drh3b

blackmax2k1 said:


> But does it come with a warranty? Woot authorized dealer?


Amazon is listed, but not Woot(Woot is owned by Amazon). Maybe call (201) 762-6665 and check with Denon to be sure.


----------



## seainc

Amazon has Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3080 receiver for $1595.00

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A3...sr_1_1?keywords=rxa3080&qid=1576774811&sr=8-1


----------



## Alan P

seainc said:


> Amazon has Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3080 receiver for $1595.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A3...sr_1_1?keywords=rxa3080&qid=1576774811&sr=8-1


Was $1485 a week ago.


----------



## mattg3

Will these Yamaha Aventage prices begin to fall after holidays?


----------



## eriksells916

@mattg3 I rarely see any of the Aventage line go on sale, except at the now dead Frys Electronics. 



Sales were often on tsr-7810 then the v2085 (a2080 clone) and now the (costco) tsr-7850. This one looks like a good 7 channel receiver. The nr686 at best buy is also an amazing deal for a small theater, bedroom or maybe 2 channel setup.


----------



## cwglideman

I would have posted to this thread when I bought my Marantz sr8012, if I knew at the time that this thread existed. 

Anyway, I paid $2134, delivered (including tax) from SafeAndSound (through Ebay), authorized dealer, w/ manufacture warranty. Unit was factory refurbed but looked and performed like brand new in sealed, double box, all accessories sealed and new.


----------



## Par

cwglideman said:


> I would have posted to this thread when I bought my Marantz sr8012, if I knew at the time that this thread existed.
> 
> Anyway, I paid $2134, delivered (including tax) from SafeAndSound (through Ebay), authorized dealer, w/ manufacture warranty. Unit was factory refurbed but looked and performed like brand new in sealed, double box, all accessories sealed and new.


Good to hear! I bought my open box sr7013 from the same place.


----------



## bslep

Amazon has the Pioneer SC-LX904 today for $1,902.49. Free delivery by 12/24/19.


----------



## Kyle Rotondo

I have a chance to pick up a Marantz SR7013 for 1299. Upgrading from a 10+ year old Yamaha RX-Z7. Do I really need HDCP 2.3 & HDMI 2.1 in next years model? I have a Sony X900F, Apple TV 4K & Nvidia Shield Pro


----------



## KD5MDK

Are you replacing any of those anytime soon? None of them will use HDMI 2.1 or HDCP 2.3 right now.


----------



## cocrh

B&H has the Yamaha RX-A2080 9.2 Receiver for $999

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...bl_aventage_rx_a2080_9_2_channel_network.html


----------



## humbland

bslep said:


> Amazon has the Pioneer SC-LX904 today for $1,902.49. Free delivery by 12/24/19.


Merry Christmas to all AVSers
Did anyone actually pull the trigger on the Pioneer SC-LX904?
I've been on the fence about it. There are very few (if any) reviews available...
Even the dedicated thread here at AVS has only a few posts.
Thoughts


----------



## eriksells916

@humbland I bet with hdmi 2.1 and 8k coming next year, there will be little interest in a $3k receiver right now. If I were in the market I would get a refurbed denon x6500 for half of that price just to run all 3 of my zones from a single source.


----------



## mattg3

cocrh said:


> B&H has the Yamaha RX-A2080 9.2 Receiver for $999
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...bl_aventage_rx_a2080_9_2_channel_network.html


So does amazon as of 5PM but that could change pretty fast.


----------



## humbland

eriksells916 said:


> @humbland I bet with hdmi 2.1 and 8k coming next year, there will be little interest in a $3k receiver right now. If I were in the market I would get a refurbed denon x6500 for half of that price just to run all 3 of my zones from a single source.


Thanks for the help. Moot point (at the moment). Sale is over. Price is now about $500 more. I'm not tempted at this level. Bang for the buck(not)...
FWIW, we are still in a 1080p world. We have little use for 8K
I am a Pioneer Elite fan. The amps have been excellent. For me, the 11 channels of 140 watt power and the new soundfield options trumped the lack of HDMI 2.1. I just wish there were a few reviews out there...


----------



## kumar2018

Worth getting a used MRX-1120 for $2000 Canadian? Anything I should consider? Is it overkill for running Paradigm Cinema 100 CT with 7.1.4 Atmos setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eriksells916

@kumar2018 the mrx-1120 is a beast and would be a great addition to any theater. However, do you have a large theater? Is it poorly laid out and in dire need of ARC or Dirac correction to clean it up? Do you have 2-4 subs? 



If none of those, then maybe look into spending a little less and getting a second/third/fourth sub or nice external amps for the LCR?




Other 7.1.4 options, not sure about cost in Canada?



Onkyo - rz730/830/740/840
Denon - x3600/x4400/x4500
Pioneer- lx503/504/704
Marantz - sr6013/6014
NAD - 758v3


----------



## kumar2018

eriksells916 said:


> @kumar2018 the mrx-1120 is a beast and would be a great addition to any theater. However, do you have a large theater? Is it poorly laid out and in dire need of ARC or Dirac correction to clean it up? Do you have 2-4 subs?
> 
> 
> 
> If none of those, then maybe look into spending a little less and getting a second/third/fourth sub or nice external amps for the LCR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other 7.1.4 options, not sure about cost in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo - rz730/830/740/840
> Denon - x3600/x4400/x4500
> Pioneer- lx503/504/704
> Marantz - sr6013/6014
> NAD - 758v3




Thanks so much! 
I have a weird length room with sofas on side walls, and there are gaps between tv wall and the perpendicular walls where sofas are. The seating isn’t middled and you’re on either side of the room to watch tv. (It’s a condo setting) so one sub is more than enough. 

I can try and take pics tonight and send them to see how the layout is.. maybe ARC would be a requirement to get a proper sound experience. Lots of open walls so the room isn’t cubed in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eriksells916

@kumar2018 the NAD 758v3 doesn't have a ton of features like some of the other receivers I listed above, but it does have Dirac Live, which is supposed to be one of the best correction solutions that mortals like us can afford. Otherwise ARC in the Anthem is supposed to be very good as well.


----------



## kumar2018

eriksells916 said:


> @kumar2018 the NAD 758v3 doesn't have a ton of features like some of the other receivers I listed above, but it does have Dirac Live, which is supposed to be one of the best correction solutions that mortals like us can afford. Otherwise ARC in the Anthem is supposed to be very good as well.




Thanks again! I have auditioned the receiver and the seller was super welcoming and did a whole bunch of tests and demos. I’m just wondering if the receiver would be an overkill or is it a good investment. In future, could I use the 1120 as an amplifier if I were to upgrade to a newer AVR or pre-processor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eriksells916

Well overkill is the name of the game in HT ha ha! Go over to the diy speaker and subs forum and look at some of the guys there that have 12 subwoofers in their theaters!


----------



## Archaea

eriksells916 said:


> Well overkill is the name of the game in HT ha ha! Go over to the diy speaker and subs forum and look at some of the guys there that have 12 subwoofers in their theaters!


Depends on how you use them if they are overkill, or just allow for uniformity of bass frequency response throughout the room, and headroom so that there is no compression or distortion on SPL peaks. I know guys with just a "pair" of subs that listen to bass "louder" than me.


----------



## skylarlove1999

Archaea said:


> Depends on how you use them if they are overkill, or just allow for uniformity of bass frequency response throughout the room, and headroom so that there is no compression or distortion on SPL peaks. I know guys with just a "pair" of subs that listen to bass "louder" than me.


8 Ultimax 18's??!!!! You are my hero.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmax2k1

A4L has the Denon AVR-2600H refurb for 429.99. Just bought one. Hopefully that's a decent deal! Still has 3 year warranty.


----------



## Falonious

*Denon AVR-X3500H $549 w/free shipping*

Crutchfield
https://www.crutchfield.com/S-tctu9SOaipL/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html?omnews=14044435


----------



## The Cisco Kidd

Just bought a Yamaha RX-A780 in Canada for $640, however it is a step down from sound quality I find compared to my SC-67 Elite, making me think to either move up to the RXV1085 or a *Elite VSXLX304 or just staying put and get an HD Fury
*


----------



## bslep

The Pioneer SC-LX904 is back down to $1,902 on Amazon.


----------



## BernieDidIt

Speaking of deals... anyone have experience with this accessories4rless.com outfit? I'm finally updating my HT components after 15 years and am looking to save where I can. Now a $50 difference wouldn't motivate me to step away from an authorized dealer, but this deal on a "Denon Factory Refurb" AVRX4500H for $899 got my attention. Crutchfield has it new for $1599, S&D for like $1450. I don't know... that kind of savings intrigues me and makes me nervous at the same time. I've compared the model numbers closely and understand it's a refurb, etc, but still feels like I'm missing something... like they should be called waylessthanreputable.com instead. Thoughts?


----------



## skylarlove1999

BernieDidIt said:


> Speaking of deals... anyone have experience with this accessories4rless.com outfit? I'm finally updating my HT components after 15 years and am looking to save where I can. Now a $50 difference wouldn't motivate me to step away from an authorized dealer, but this deal on a "Denon Factory Refurb" AVRX4500H for $899 got my attention. Crutchfield has it new for $1599, S&D for like $1450. I don't know... that kind of savings intrigues me and makes me nervous at the same time. I've compared the model numbers closely and understand it's a refurb, etc, but still feels like I'm missing something... like they should be called waylessthanreputable.com instead. Thoughts?


They are a Denon Factory Refurbished Reseller. Denon's refurbished warranty is only a year not the three years listed on the ad. But A4L is legitimate. I would look into an extended warranty if you decide to purchase.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BernieDidIt

skylarlove1999 said:


> They are a Denon Factory Refurbished Reseller. Denon's refurbished warranty is only a year not the three years listed on the ad. But A4L is legitimate. I would look into an extended warranty if you decide to purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm going to dig a little deeper. I'm wondering now if the little graphic on the pic of the receiver that claims a Free 3 Year Warranty w/Purchase is a factory warranty or their own. But if they're an authorized refurbisher, that should be cool either way, right?


----------



## skylarlove1999

BernieDidIt said:


> Thanks. I'm going to dig a little deeper. I'm wondering now if the little graphic on the pic of the receiver that claims a Free 3 Year Warranty w/Purchase is a factory warranty or their own. But if they're an authorized refurbisher, that should be cool either way, right?


I think the graphics guy just messed up with the cut and paste. 3 year is for new for the 4500. A4L does offer extended warranty but you pay for it. No idea how easy their warranty process is compared to let's say squaretrade.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRAYB

BernieDidIt said:


> Thanks. I'm going to dig a little deeper. I'm wondering now if the little graphic on the pic of the receiver that claims a Free 3 Year Warranty w/Purchase is a factory warranty or their own. But if they're an authorized refurbisher, that should be cool either way, right?


 I think the 3yr thing is a mistake. If you look at the "extended" warranties, it adds up to 1yr for the receiver, not 3. As in an "extra 4yrs" for $67.99 brings the warranty to "5yrs total". Seems like a typo kind of thing more than an attempt at a scam. I wanted a 5 disc cd player a about two years ago. Bought a Yamaha factory refurbished unit there and it has been great. Works and sounds like new to this day. Also, the X4500H would be a great piece. I bought a new X4400H (2017 model, new old stock) last year and absolutely love it. Running a 7.4.4 setup with a couple 2 channel amps, and couldn't be happier. Good luck
Kind of odd hours right now, but there a large number of members here who dealt with A4L and have nothing but good things to report.


----------



## BernieDidIt

You guys might be right, but if the graphics guy screwed up he's doing it in a big way. There are several products on the site with that same little, red wax stamp on the product photo offering free 3-year warranty. I checked some of the others that are refurbs without the graphic and they are indeed 1-year. As I said, I'll dig into it with them and report back, but either way I agree, an extended warranty on this is probably money well spent. How great if it's tossed in though at this price, right? Stay tuned.


----------



## BernieDidIt

Well, it seems to be a limited time 3-year warranty. Here’s the email exchange and another special offer from A4L:

——————————————

-----Original Message-----
From: Bernie
Sent: Sunday, January 19, 2020 9:15 AM
To: Sales Accessories4less 
Subject: Warranty Question

Hi, guys.

Having a discussion on AVSForum about your price on the Denon AVRX4500H refurbished receiver. You use a graphic declaring a free 3-year warranty w/purchase. Some say it is a typo because refurb units only have 1-year warranties, but I notice that there are other refurb units without the mark that indeed have 1-year warranties. What’s the real deal here? Is it a 3-year and is it a factory warranty that can be used at any authorized repair center or is it your own warranty only serviceable by you? Many thanks!

Bernie

——————————-

Hi Bernie

It's a factory 3 year warranty for a limited time only subject to change without notice. You can also upgrade to brand new for $100 more using the promo code upgrade100

Regards

Mark Sabbarese

Accessories4less.com
M-F 9am to 5:30pm EST
Direct 407-329-3245
407-859-3335
800-657-0195


----------



## BernieDidIt

BernieDidIt said:


> Well, it seems to be a limited time 3-year warranty. Here’s the email exchange and another special offer from A4L:
> 
> ——————————————
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Bernie
> Sent: Sunday, January 19, 2020 9:15 AM
> To: Sales Accessories4less
> Subject: Warranty Question
> 
> Hi, guys.
> 
> Having a discussion on AVSForum about your price on the Denon AVRX4500H refurbished receiver. You use a graphic declaring a free 3-year warranty w/purchase. Some say it is a typo because refurb units only have 1-year warranties, but I notice that there are other refurb units without the mark that indeed have 1-year warranties. What’s the real deal here? Is it a 3-year and is it a factory warranty that can be used at any authorized repair center or is it your own warranty only serviceable by you? Many thanks!
> 
> Bernie
> 
> ——————————-
> 
> Hi Bernie
> 
> It's a factory 3 year warranty for a limited time only subject to change without notice. You can also upgrade to brand new for $100 more using the promo code upgrade100
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark Sabbarese
> 
> Accessories4less.com
> M-F 9am to 5:30pm EST
> Direct 407-329-3245
> 407-859-3335
> 800-657-0195


BTW, $899 price from them is now reflected on Amazon (Renewed), too. I’m thinking I’m going to jump on it.


----------



## MRAYB

BernieDidIt said:


> BTW, $899 price from them is now reflected on Amazon (Renewed), too. I’m thinking I’m going to jump on it.


Which? The refurb or the special deal on a new? That's a pretty cool deal for a new unit. Beats Amazon by $200 and Crutchfield by $600.


----------



## BernieDidIt

MRAYB said:


> Which? The refurb or the special deal on a new? That's a pretty cool deal for a new unit. Beats Amazon by $200 and Crutchfield by $600.


I’m thinking of taking the extra hundo off on the refurb. With warranties being the same right now what’s the big sacrifice? Some might argue that the refurb is better than new given all the testing and fine-tooth combing done on them. Unless there’s some cosmetic issue, the usual risk on warranty would be the deal-breaker in my mind... knock on wood.


----------



## skylarlove1999

BernieDidIt said:


> I’m thinking of taking the extra hundo off on the refurb. With warranties being the same right now what’s the big sacrifice? Some might argue that the refurb is better than new given all the testing and fine-tooth combing done on them. Unless there’s some cosmetic issue, the usual risk on warranty would be the deal-breaker in my mind... knock on wood.


That is a pretty amazing deal for new or refurbished. Personally I would go with new for an extra $100. But that is just me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BernieDidIt

skylarlove1999 said:


> That is a pretty amazing deal for new or refurbished. Personally I would go with new for an extra $100. But that is just me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You think? I'm getting ready to press the button. Is it just that you like that new AVR smell or something else?


----------



## skylarlove1999

BernieDidIt said:


> You think? I'm getting ready to press the button. Is it just that you like that new AVR smell or something else?


I like that when I go to resell I don't have to say it's a refurb

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdildine

skylarlove1999 said:


> I like that when I go to resell I don't have to say it's a refurb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Any opinions on Pioneer VSX-LX503 9.2 Channel $549 on Amazon. I am looking for a 9.2 channel receiver to power my JBL 590's up front, Klipsch RP 450-c Center channel and Polk tsi 200 surrounds. I want to put 4 atmos speakers in the ceiling and my present Marantz sr 5012 won't do it.


----------



## skylarlove1999

mdildine said:


> Any opinions on Pioneer VSX-LX503 9.2 Channel $549 on Amazon. I am looking for a 9.2 channel receiver to power my JBL 590's up front, Klipsch RP 450-c Center channel and Polk tsi 200 surrounds. I want to put 4 atmos speakers in the ceiling and my present Marantz sr 5012 won't do it.


This is a list of most of the current 9.2 channel receivers. I would look over some of the pros and cons of each to help in making a decision. If price is the deciding factor I think the Onkyo or Pioneer will be at the top. Look for 9.2 receivers on Crutchfield. There should be 11 matches. The link I wanted to post will not work.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eriksells916

mdildine said:


> Any opinions on Pioneer VSX-LX503 9.2 Channel $549 on Amazon. I am looking for a 9.2 channel receiver to power my JBL 590's up front, Klipsch RP 450-c Center channel and Polk tsi 200 surrounds. I want to put 4 atmos speakers in the ceiling and my present Marantz sr 5012 won't do it.



I posted this in another thread awhile ago. Off the top of my head here are some good budget 9 channel receivers


Onkyo - rz630/730/830 (same as cousin Pioneer lx503, but different room correction)

Pioneer - vsx-lx303/304/503

Denon - x3600 (highest price but best room correction of the group)


Good luck!


----------



## Erin Wilson

*Additional 9.2 AVR options*

Our NPO has been researching a replacement for our failed RZ830 (the cause is unknown, appears to be a fluke, but we were 2.5 weeks outside of warranty coverage for the refurb unit we purchased just over a year ago.)

We'll likely purchase again from Accessories4Less, because our experience with A4L has been very good. Their pricing allows us to access AVRs we could not normally consider. Customer support seems very responsive.

Anyways, below are some models we're considering, based on the specs we need (esp. pre-outs, since we use amps to drive our front l/r speakers, during presentations.) 

1. Denon X3600H - $799 (refurb)
2. Integra DRX-4.2 - $599 (refurb)
3. Marantz SR-6013 - $799 (refurb)
4. Onkyo RZ830 - $599 (refurb)
5. Denon X4300H - $649 (refurb)
6. Yamaha ARX-V2080 - $849 (refurb)

Any input would be most appreciated, re. the models (listed above). 

As we try to finalize our final selection and vendor, I've got "alerts" set up on various deal/vendor websites - I'll circle back if we get notified of any new sales that are launched, and I'll post any listings here. 

Cheers,
Erin


----------



## eriksells916

@*erinwilson* the x3600 is brand new and has the best correction of that bunch (same as x4300 and sr6013), the a2080 is awesome but capped at 5.2.4 and for only $50 more you can get the more powerful and 7.2.4 capable Denon x4500 with 3 year warranty. Just to make it interesting for only $100 more than that you can get a brand new one with coupon100 or something like that.


I own Integra gear so I am loyal to them but those Denons have a ton of features and I do not see many complaints of dead hdmi boards.


----------



## fakerus

I bought my SR 8012 from A4L. I was going the refurb route until they offered me a new one for $200 more so I ordered it. Immediately after I decided to read some of their reviews. It’s seems like they have a horrible track record with refurb units. It’s not even worth the savings if the receiver arrives dead and you have to pay the shipping to send it back to the manufacturer. Because they basically pass the buck if the unit is faulty. Go new if you don’t want to deal with the bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BernieDidIt

eriksells916 said:


> @*erinwilson* the x3600 is brand new and has the best correction of that bunch (same as x4300 and sr6013), the a2080 is awesome but capped at 5.2.4 and for only $50 more you can get the more powerful and 7.2.4 capable Denon x4500 with 3 year warranty. Just to make it interesting for only $100 more than that you can get a brand new one with coupon100 or something like that.
> 
> 
> I own Integra gear so I am loyal to them but those Denons have a ton of features and I do not see many complaints of dead hdmi boards.


Coupon code for new AVR-X4500H = “upgrade100” at A4L only and for a limited time.


----------



## Erin Wilson

eriksells916 said:


> @*erinwilson* the x3600 is brand new and has the best correction of that bunch (same as x4300 and sr6013), the a2080 is awesome but capped at 5.2.4 and for only $50 more you can get the more powerful and 7.2.4 capable Denon x4500 with 3 year warranty. Just to make it interesting for only $100 more than that you can get a brand new one with coupon100 or something like that.
> 
> 
> I own Integra gear so I am loyal to them but those Denons have a ton of features and I do not see many complaints of dead hdmi boards.


I first joined AVS Forum over a decade ago (I had to create a new profile, after a career change) and these types of replies are the reason why it's awesome. Thank you all.

I have follow-up questions! 
@eriksells916 - I've been looking at the Integra 4.2: how do you think it compares to an Onkyo RZ830 or Denon X4300. 
@eriksells916 and @BernieDidIt - The Denon X4500 is out of our org's price range, but the following Denon models fall within our budget: X3600, X4300, X4400. When I compare specs, the X3600 gets bumped out of contention, because we don't care about Atmos Virtualization (we like actual Atmos positions on the actual ceiling) and the X4300/X4400 models can push a few more watts per channel. Between the X4300/X4400, the only big differences I'm seeing are AL32 processing, better WiFi and gold-plated terminals (on the X4400.) 

Is there more to the X3600 that maybe I'm not seeing? A slightly better HDMI protocol (2.3 vs. 2.2) and Atmos Virtualization, but otherwise the X4300/X4400 appear superior in most other ways. And unless the X4300 has inferior amps/power or something else I'm not seeing, it really looks like the X4300 is the clear choice. 

If anyone has a "hold up a minute!" clarification about the X3600/X4400 (vs. the X4300) I'd be grateful to hear why either of those two models should be given a closer look. 

I tried the promo code for the X4500 on A4L (thank you for sharing that, @BernieDidIt) - but I'm guessing that code's for the new unit for sale on A4L, rather than their refurb version. It said "invalid code" on the refurb unit, FYI. 

The Onkyo R810 is our point of reference, that's the model we've used most - so I've got some sense of what the RZ830 could do, and its specs would meet our organization's needs. The Denons (and the Integra 4.2) caught our interest and we're considering these, as well. But it's difficult to fully understand (or trust the accuracy of) online "specs comparison" tables. I'd be grateful for any follow-up info/opinions from any of the human beings here, on this thread!

Thanks again for the really helpful info in the replies to my post from yesterday.


----------



## BernieDidIt

Erin Wilson said:


> I tried the promo code for the X4500 on A4L (thank you for sharing that, @BernieDidIt) - but I'm guessing that code's for the new unit for sale on A4L, rather than their refurb version. It said "invalid code" on the refurb unit, FYI.


Yeah, exactly right, Erin. The coupon code is only for the new X4500H. When I asked A4L pre-sales about the legitimacy of the 3-year warranty being included on the refurb, he confirmed it was, but wanted me to have that coupon code just in case I was more comfortable with buying the new unit for only $100 more than the refurb. As far as I can tell that code is a bit of a secret. I can’t find it published anywhere. So, you know, shhhhh... :grin:


----------



## eriksells916

@*erinwilson* sadly the Integra gear is now priced much higher than their same sister model Onkyos, so I can't recommend them anymore. 



If you have a strict budget, the Onkyo rz630/730/830 really have the most features for a 9 channel receiver. The cousin Pioneer lx303/304 and 503 are very similar and also good budget options.


If you guys need room good correction management, stick with the Denon x3500 (7 channels) x3600 (9 channels) or bigger brother x4400/x4500. 



x3600 has hdcp 2.3, don't know if that makes any difference in your situation?


hdmi 2.1 should be showing up in receivers near the end of 2020, again not sure you even need it in your scenario.


----------



## Erin Wilson

eriksells916 said:


> @*erinwilson* sadly the Integra gear is now priced much higher than their same sister model Onkyos, so I can't recommend them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a strict budget, the Onkyo rz630/730/830 really have the most features for a 9 channel receiver. The cousin Pioneer lx303/304 and 503 are very similar and also good budget options.
> 
> 
> If you guys need room good correction management, stick with the Denon x3500 (7 channels) x3600 (9 channels) or bigger brother x4400/x4500.
> 
> 
> 
> x3600 has hdcp 2.3, don't know if that makes any difference in your situation?
> 
> 
> hdmi 2.1 should be showing up in receivers near the end of 2020, again not sure you even need it in your scenario.


 @eriksells916 - I see what you're saying, about the higher pricing of some Integra models. Right now, the 4.2 is available as refurb on A4L at the lower end of the pricing spectrum, for 9.2 channel receivers. With this in mind, do you think the RZ830 still would be superior to the Integra 4.2, if pricing were similar/same? I know there are some differences in specs, but "as a whole," I wonder what people think about the Integra 4.2 relative to the Onkyo RZ830.

And if I understand replies to my post about the Denon X4300H, there's not any difference in fundamental components/guts, vs. the X4400H...? Just a few different specs (e.g. gold plated terminals, AL32 instead of AL24, etc.) Is that a generally correct description of the differences between the 4300/4400?

P.S. I wanted to mention, re. the RZ810 our NPO purchased from A4L: it was a refurb that failed just a few weeks past the 1-year warranty A4L offers for refurbs. So, I had no expectation there'd be any special treatment, because they're upfront about the duration fo the warranty, for refurbs. However, when I contacted A4L to ask about a few models we were considering as a replacement, they really went above and beyond. The rep emailed today and said he was in contact with Onkyo about considering an exception, to authorize a repair that's covered by the warranty. I don't know what'll happen with this request, and I'm not expecting that Onkyo will simply say "Sure, we'll repair it." But it was really meaningful to our organization that a rep would take it upon himself to go this extra step, and try to see what's possible. If Onkyo says yes, we may still consider purchasing one of the models I've mentioned in this thread, so we have a backup for our NPO project work (presentations of our work.) But even if they say no, I felt like this was an exceptional example of customer service by A4L, and I wanted to mention that, here. They've always been really responsive to our questions, no matter how stupid those questions were - ha. And we'll probably go back to them, next time we purchase.


----------



## melvin74

Looks like the 3600 is now 749 at A4L


----------



## mattg3

fakerus said:


> I bought my SR 8012 from A4L. I was going the refurb route until they offered me a new one for $200 more so I ordered it. Immediately after I decided to read some of their reviews. It’s seems like they have a horrible track record with refurb units. It’s not even worth the savings if the receiver arrives dead and you have to pay the shipping to send it back to the manufacturer. Because they basically pass the buck if the unit is faulty. Go new if you don’t want to deal with the bs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its a bit of a myth that A4L makes you pay shipping back on dead items. I bought a refurb Yamaha 2085 and it would not turn on. A4L paid my shipping to repair company and they could not fix it so A4L instantly put all money back on my credit card. Yes it sucked getting a dead receiver but I lost no money in the deal


----------



## eriksells916

*@erinwilson* no the integra 4.2 is the sister to the rz730. The rz830 at AC4L is not a good deal right now. If you need 9 channels then the Integra 3.2 is well priced or the Denon x4300 is really well priced too.

If you are ok with 7 channels, look at a new rz820 from amazon for an excellent price right now.


----------



## Erin Wilson

eriksells916 said:


> [B @erinwilson[/B] no the integra 4.2 is the sister to the rz730. The rz830 at AC4L is not a good deal right now. If you need 9 channels then the Integra 3.2 is well priced or the Denon x4300 is really well priced too.
> 
> If you are ok with 7 channels, look at a new rz820 from amazon for an excellent price right now.


 @eriksells916 that totally clears it up for me, when you say the Integra 4.2 is comparable to the RZ730. Thank you. 

Agreed, re. the RZ830 not being a good deal right now, at $699 on A4L. Previously, they had a refurb version that listed for $599. (Out of stock, now.)

Our NPO's presentations involves relatively large speakers (the smallest are JBL Control 28s; the largest are EV Sentry 500s.) So, power is a thing. I realize we don't gain a lot of decibels between receivers that push 90-watts or 120-watts. Yet, our speakers thrived with our RZ810, and before that, with our NR3007. We use Crown amps via pre-outs for our mains and our subs, but the receiver still has to drive a lot of big speakers. 

So, the Denon X4300H is the current favorite, considering how powerful it is, and the $649 refurb price on A4L. 

It'd be a tough choice if the X3600H were available at the same price. Two years newer model vs. 20 watts / ch.


----------



## eriksells916

Both of those speakers are very efficient and will get loud as hell with either receiver. You should not notice the power difference. 



The x4300 is zone 3 capable! If you do not need that, then for $100 more the x3600 is newer, has hdcp 2.3 and comes with a 3 yr warranty!


Good luck!


----------



## Erin Wilson

New development, need input!

Out of nowhere, we have the opportunity to purchase a new PIONEER Elite SC-LX701 for $799.

For reference, that puts the Pioneer LX701 at $50 more than both Denon X4400H and X3600H.

Pioneer is new; the Denons are factory-refurbished. *The X3600H has a three-year warranty.

I was actually leaning toward the Denon X4300H refurb at $649, so all three other models are $100-$150 more.

Does anyone think the PIONEER Elite SC-LX701 would be preferable to either the Denon X4400H or X3600H...?

Thanks for any input you have.

Erin


----------



## 6sj7gt

*Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3080 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver $1400 Amazon*

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-AVENTAGE-RX-A3080-9-2-Channel-MusicCast/dp/B07D38WLH9

Lowest price ever. I'm holding out for a newer model though.


----------



## Erin Wilson

*PIONEER Elite SC-LX701 over Denon X4000's?*

Anyone have experience with the PIONEER Elite SC-LX701 (or similar Elite model)?

Our sales rep feels strongly about this unit, recommending it over the X4000 Denons, and offering a discount (on the Elite.) But I just don't know much about these Pioneers, or how they compare to the X4300/X4400 units. I know the Elite is newer, and slightly more powerful, but I don't know how they sound, or how people feel about them.

A refurb X4400 is $50 less than the discounted price for the PIONEER Elite SC-LX701. Both are at the bleeding edge of our budget. I put a lot of stock in the sales rep's recommendation, re. the Pioneer, but I know sometimes certain brands/models are pushed harder than others, in terms of sales and discounts. So any word of mouth would be great.

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## fakerus

Erin Wilson said:


> Anyone have experience with the PIONEER Elite SC-LX701 (or similar Elite model)?
> 
> 
> 
> Our sales rep feels strongly about this unit, recommending it over the X4000 Denons, and offering a discount (on the Elite.) But I just don't know much about these Pioneers, or how they compare to the X4300/X4400 units. I know the Elite is newer, and slightly more powerful, but I don't know how they sound, or how people feel about them.
> 
> 
> 
> A refurb X4400 is $50 less than the discounted price for the PIONEER Elite SC-LX701. Both are at the bleeding edge of our budget. I put a lot of stock in the sales rep's recommendation, re. the Pioneer, but I know sometimes certain brands/models are pushed harder than others, in terms of sales and discounts. So any word of mouth would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erin




I had my elite sc 37 for 10 years. It never failed me. I only upgraded for Atmos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erin Wilson

Thank you @fakerus - that's very encouraging to know. Our NPO only ever has used Onkyo AVRs; but, when our RZ810 failed, we started looking at Denon/Marantz and the options for pre-outs were compelling. Especially the ability to reassign Front L/R internal amp to Height-2 channels, because we power our front mains with an external amp. 

We just never looked at the Elites very carefully. Until we had an opportunity to buy a 701 for a price that's competitive with the X4400H/X3600H. While the power and feature-set of the Elite 701 seems terrific, there's a lot of unknowns, right now, esp. re. preouts. The Elite's "one crossover frequency to rule them all" setting is a real limitation.

So the deal on the Elite 701 might not be enough to overcome certain features that are more essential for our NPO's particular AVR needs.

Thanks again.
Erin


----------



## MUDCAT45

Erin Wilson said:


> Thank you @fakerus - that's very encouraging to know. Our NPO only ever has used Onkyo AVRs; but, when our RZ810 failed, we started looking at Denon/Marantz and the options for pre-outs were compelling. Especially the ability to reassign Front L/R internal amp to Height-2 channels, because we power our front mains with an external amp.
> 
> We just never looked at the Elites very carefully. Until we had an opportunity to buy a 701 for a price that's competitive with the X4400H/X3600H. While the power and feature-set of the Elite 701 seems terrific, there's a lot of unknowns, right now, esp. re. preouts. *The Elite's "one crossover frequency to rule them all" setting is a real limitation.
> 
> S*o the deal on the Elite 701 might not be enough to overcome certain features that are more essential for our NPO's particular AVR needs.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Erin


Why is the crossover a problem? What speakers will you be using. 
I am currently demoing a Pioneer 504 with the same crossover restriction. Other than being a mental thing it isn't a problem in reality.
Most people use an 80 hz crossover for all speakers.


----------



## mtheeb

*Upgrade from Onkyo 818*

Hi!

I've been shopping for either a newer TX830 or TX840 to upgrade my 818. The reason I am wanting to upgrade is Airplay 2, 4k, Powered Zone 2 that allows digital inputs, etc. I wished I would have pulled the trigger on the 830 when A4L had it for $599.00 But I've also heard the 840 has a newer (improved) HDMI board. 

Since they released it in April of last year, shouldn't we see a batch of refurb 840's coming soon? It's currently sitting at $999.00 at Amazon and OOS at Onkyo.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Erin Wilson

MUDCAT45 said:


> Why is the crossover a problem? What speakers will you be using.
> I am currently demoing a Pioneer 504 with the same crossover restriction. Other than being a mental thing it isn't a problem in reality.
> Most people use an 80 hz crossover for all speakers.


 @MUDCAT45 our NPO has a pretty wild assortment of speakers, that've either been gifted, or purchased for next to nothing, in varying states fo disrepair. We have sequentially reconditioned the speakers, one by one, ranging from EV Sentry 500's to JBL Control 28s, and more. This "Noah's Ark" of speaker inventories spans 3-4 decades, in terms of when they were designed and manufactured. The places where we end up presenting our work... are unconventional spaces, ranging from warehouse studios, to open fields, and beyond. 

For all these reasons and more, we've found it beneficial to the overall soundscape, to manually set positions with different crossover frequencies. If we used one space and one brand of speakers, we'd likely be dialing in 80hz THX standard crossover frequencies, as our Atlantic Technology subwoofers ably cover everything 120hz and below. But sometimes we need our EV Sentry 500s to help with sounds between 60-80hz. And sometimes we want our Control 28s to handle sounds 100hz and up. Anyways, individual crossover settings are a big deal for us.

The Elites look promising in almost every other way. In the end, I think we'll be going with a Denon because of the ability to assign internal amps to various other channels, when we're using an external amp for our Front mains. And because we can set our crossover frequencies however we want, per channel. 

Our previous AVR was an Onkyo RZ810 and it did well for us. But, a few weeks after the A4L warranty expired, the RZ810 kicked the bucket. So, now we're reading all the manuals of prospective replacements, trying to figure out features might be problematic for our particular needs... while we try to figure out how to pay for a replacement that checks all our boxes. Unfortunately, it appears the Elite line won't work for us. (Our A4L sales rep really, really, really wanted us to buy the 701.)

Onward.


----------



## piper_chuck

I've pretty much settled on getting the Denon AVR-X3500H to replace my existing non-4K capable receiver. There was talk of people getting these below $400 before Christmas. Has anyone seen such prices since then? Is $549 at Amazon or Crutchfield, which seems like a pretty good deal, the best price these days?


----------



## drh3b

piper_chuck said:


> I've pretty much settled on getting the Denon AVR-X3500H to replace my existing non-4K capable receiver. There was talk of people getting these below $400 before Christmas. Has anyone seen such prices since then? Is $549 at Amazon or Crutchfield, which seems like a pretty good deal, the best price these days?



Yes. That is the official clearance price. Anyone selling for a different price is going to be unauthorized, and if you need warranty service, Denon won't offer it. That price will stay the same until sold out, going by previous behavior by Denon. If you wait until summer, the x3600h will probably be clearanced at a similar price.


----------



## piper_chuck

drh3b said:


> piper_chuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty much settled on getting the Denon AVR-X3500H to replace my existing non-4K capable receiver. There was talk of people getting these below $400 before Christmas. Has anyone seen such prices since then? Is $549 at Amazon or Crutchfield, which seems like a pretty good deal, the best price these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That is the official clearance price. Anyone selling for a different price is going to be unauthorized, and if you need warranty service, Denon won't offer it. That price will stay the same until sold out, going by previous behavior by Denon. If you wait until summer, the x3600h will probably be clearanced at a similar price.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, quite a dilemma. Live with a kludgy setup, awkward switching between HDMI sources, for some number of months in the hope of getting more features for a similar price, or bite the bullet now and accept the fact that there is always something bigger, faster, better, just around the corner...


----------



## drh3b

piper_chuck said:


> Hmmm, quite a dilemma. Live with a kludgy setup, awkward switching between HDMI sources, for some number of months in the hope of getting more features for a similar price, or bite the bullet now and accept the fact that there is always something bigger, faster, better, just around the corner...


Basically, if you want the ability to have 4 atmos speakers, wait, if you don't care about Atmos don't wait. That's the big upgrade from x3500h to x3600h.


----------



## beelzabuck

drh3b said:


> Yes. That is the official clearance price. Anyone selling for a different price is going to be unauthorized, and if you need warranty service, Denon won't offer it. That price will stay the same until sold out, going by previous behavior by Denon. If you wait until summer, the x3600h will probably be clearanced at a similar price.


Curious if this is a policy from Denon? I ask because I just had a 4400H I purchased at Fry's (when they used to have good deals) in 2018 for $850 out the door. I recently had to send it in for service in December and I was worried they may question the receipt as it was so low but they did the repairs no questions asked. Got it back and sold it however because it didn't play nice with my LG OLEDC9.


----------



## piper_chuck

drh3b said:


> piper_chuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, quite a dilemma. Live with a kludgy setup, awkward switching between HDMI sources, for some number of months in the hope of getting more features for a similar price, or bite the bullet now and accept the fact that there is always something bigger, faster, better, just around the corner...
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, if you want the ability to have 4 atmos speakers, wait, if you don't care about Atmos don't wait. That's the big upgrade from x3500h to x3600h.
Click to expand...

Good point. Atmos height isn't something on my priority list at this time, figuring out how to add another set of speakers would be a challenge. Other things I saw were HDCP 2.3 instead of 2.2 and the ability to output to bluetooth headphones. Not sure either of these are showstoppers.


----------



## piper_chuck

beelzabuck said:


> drh3b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That is the official clearance price. Anyone selling for a different price is going to be unauthorized, and if you need warranty service, Denon won't offer it. That price will stay the same until sold out, going by previous behavior by Denon. If you wait until summer, the x3600h will probably be clearanced at a similar price.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if this is a policy from Denon? I ask because I just had a 4400H I purchased at Fry's (when they used to have good deals) in 2018 for $850 out the door. I recently had to send it in for service in December and I was worried they may question the receipt as it was so low but they did the repairs no questions asked. Got it back and sold it however because it didn't play nice with my LG OLEDC9.
Click to expand...

Would it have been in the prior year model category at the time you bought it?


----------



## drh3b

beelzabuck said:


> Curious if this is a policy from Denon? I ask because I just had a 4400H I purchased at Fry's (when they used to have good deals) in 2018 for $850 out the door. I recently had to send it in for service in December and I was worried they may question the receipt as it was so low but they did the repairs no questions asked. Got it back and sold it however because it didn't play nice with my LG OLEDC9.


Let me rephrase that. If you ordered directly from the internet, you have to pay the MAP. Fry's got around that by advertising "Famous Brand" instead of Denon. Also, they can sell you at any price they want, they just can't advertise at a lower price than the MAP. So, if you call someone up, you may be able to negotiate a lower price, but you can't just click on "Denon x3500h" at a lower price than $549, or whatever it is.


----------



## Movieslug

I see the Onkyo TX-RZ730 at Newegg for $499. This looks like the last option available for purchasing that model. The price under $500 is really tempting. 

I have an old Denon AVR 391 that was a gift (hand me down) from a friend. Along with a decent little class D amplifier and a hand picked lot of bookshelf speakers from Dayton Audio, plus a home built 250 watt subwoofer, I have a very effective 7.1 surround system. The HDMI board on the 391 died long ago, hence the hand me down. I use it via optical from the Iscan Mini in my video chain. But, now I want Dolby Atmos. I don't want to give up any of my surround speakers so 7.1.4, and with a second sub, 7.2.4 looks like the ticket. I like the Denon and would prefer the X3600H, but the price difference is hard to justify.

Has anyone had much experience with Onkyo? The RZ730 comes with a 3yr warranty but I would still like to know that it's likely to last over time with minimal issues. I may just wait and get the X3600 anyway. My one and only video equipment supplier had it on sale not too long ago for a great price and I'm sure if I ask I can get that price or lower at any given time. That would make the decision a little easier.


----------



## eriksells916

@*Movieslug* 9 channels that can expand to 11 for only $499 is hard to beat.


AC4L has both refurbished Onkyo, Yamaha, Marantz, Pioneer and Denon, so it's hard to say whether or not the Denon will outlast the Onkyo


The Denon has xt32 which calibrates sub level/delay for 2 subs and a new $20 app that can control the mids/highs better. however, I think a minidsp will do all of that for about $250?


The wireless ecosystem might make a difference too. Denon = heos and Pionkyo = chromecast/play-fi/flareconnect Yamaha = musiccast


There are 859 posts over in the rz630/730/830 forum, maybe the info there will help you make a final decision? https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...rs-tx-rz630-tx-rz730-tx-rz830-introduced.html

Good luck


----------



## aravenel

Well I was all set to pull the trigger on the refurb Denon 4500 at A4L for $899 for a new 7.2.4 HT I am building, and it looks like it has gone up to $1000 for the refurb (or $1100 new using the coupon code posted above).

How is that price? Am I better getting the 3600 at $750 (refurb)? Or do I just sit tight and wait and see if it comes back down?

My main requirement is for something that will decode 11 channels, so it looks like either the 4500 or 3600 should work for that. I do want to stick with Denon/Marantz as I like the Audyssey room correction.


----------



## eriksells916

@aravenel the x4500 has a little more power, zone 3 capabilities, second 12v trigger, bass sync, AL32, DDSC, aurd3d and bigger power supply.


The x3600 has the newer hdcp 2.3 and is supposed to get an update to be able to transmit to bluetooth headphones afaik.


----------



## aravenel

eriksells916 said:


> @aravenel the x4500 has a little more power, zone 3 capabilities, second 12v trigger, bass sync, AL32, DDSC, aurd3d and bigger power supply.
> 
> 
> The x3600 has the newer hdcp 2.3 and is supposed to get an update to be able to transmit to bluetooth headphones afaik.


Thanks!

How are those prices? Am I better sitting tight? I dont need the receiver for another 6-8 weeks so can sit tight if that the better course of action.


----------



## skylarlove1999

aravenel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> How are those prices? Am I better sitting tight? I dont need the receiver for another 6-8 weeks so can sit tight if that the better course of action.


About once a month the 3600 brand new has dropped to $899 . I would wait and see what happens.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aravenel

skylarlove1999 said:


> About once a month the 3600 brand new has dropped to $899 . I would wait and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Just what I needed to know. Ill sit tight then--knowing it hits that price regularly is good to know.


----------



## skylarlove1999

aravenel said:


> Just what I needed to know. Ill sit tight then--knowing it hits that price regularly is good to know.


I usually just check Best Buy every Sunday to see what the price they have and Crutchfield

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bslep

Amazon has the Pioneer SC-LX904 for $1,803.44.


----------



## bootster

bslep said:


> Amazon has the Pioneer SC-LX904 for $1,803.44.



Amazon has the Pioneer SC-LX904 for $1,803.44.


FIFY


----------



## drummin

aravenel said:


> Just what I needed to know. Ill sit tight then--knowing it hits that price regularly is good to know.


FYI the 3600 is going for $899 at Best Buy right now: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6354128.p?skuId=6354128 (nice to be able to return it in-person if necessary).


----------



## beelzabuck

drummin said:


> FYI the 3600 is going for $899 at Best Buy right now: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-...heater-receiver-black/6354128.p?skuId=6354128 (nice to be able to return it in-person if necessary).


I just got an accepted offer through Greentoe for the 3600H for $789 shipping to Washington. Used GT on my last 3600 purchased in January and had zero problems. Ships from authorized seller.


----------



## aravenel

beelzabuck said:


> I just got an accepted offer through Greentoe for the 3600H for $789 shipping to Washington. Used GT on my last 3600 purchased in January and had zero problems. Ships from authorized seller.


Thanks for the tip, will give that a shot.


----------



## aravenel

beelzabuck said:


> I just got an accepted offer through Greentoe for the 3600H for $789 shipping to Washington. Used GT on my last 3600 purchased in January and had zero problems. Ships from authorized seller.


Well looks like you got lucky! Best I've gotten so far is a counter at $900, same price as everywhere else. Oh well, will keep looking!


----------



## beelzabuck

aravenel said:


> Well looks like you got lucky! Best I've gotten so far is a counter at $900, same price as everywhere else. Oh well, will keep looking!


Good luck. Maybe try in a couple days. I got my first one back in the end of January for $780. When I needed another one they were all over $900 until last weekend. So, if you are patient you may be able to get it closer to that price. This one already shipped and should be here Friday so looking forward to to trying out the Monolith THX Sub I picked up for $565.


----------



## SouthernCA

beelzabuck said:


> Good luck. Maybe try in a couple days. I got my first one back in the end of January for $780. When I needed another one they were all over $900 until last weekend. So, if you are patient you may be able to get it closer to that price. This one already shipped and should be here Friday so looking forward to to trying out the Monolith THX Sub I picked up for $565.


Recession is coming. If you wait 3 months, prices will be down significantly everywhere.

Also good idea to conserve cash ahead of recession. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBDOC

SouthernCA said:


> Recession is coming. If you wait 3 months, prices will be down significantly everywhere.
> 
> Also good idea to conserve cash ahead of recession.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yes, those who have cash will be in a good position to make deals.


----------



## aravenel

SouthernCA said:


> Recession is coming. If you wait 3 months, prices will be down significantly everywhere.
> 
> Also good idea to conserve cash ahead of recession.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk





MTBDOC said:


> Yes, those who have cash will be in a good position to make deals.


Assuming there not supply issues, which there very well could be. But yes, I am inclined to agree with you.


----------



## dtlocke

*Current Marantz or Denon Receiver Bargain sought*

Hi, I am suddenly looking for a new receiver - would appreciate some suggestions and if there are any dealers I should talk to on the phone for a special deal. I've been out the game for several years so am not real familiar with current offerings

I want something with the newer (I guess) Alexa capabilities, the top of the line Audyssey MultEQ XT32, somewhere around 100 watts or more. I'm only going to use this as a 3.1 system. I'm thinking something in the $500 range would be good.

Thanks in advance for suggestions based on the needs outlined above!


----------



## eaayoung

Look at the Denon's lineup. I bought a Denon 4500 around a year ago to replace my 12 year old Onkyo. Got it for a great price too. I had the same budget as you. But when I found I could get the 4500 for around $800, I decided to up my budget. I didn't think I needed more than a 5.1 system. But started thinking of expanding my system to a 7.1 system. But eventually decided to install 4 in-celing Atmos speakers for a 5.1.4 system. My 4500 is perfect for that system.


----------



## drh3b

dtlocke said:


> Hi, I am suddenly looking for a new receiver - would appreciate some suggestions and if there are any dealers I should talk to on the phone for a special deal. I've been out the game for several years so am not real familiar with current offerings
> 
> I want something with the newer (I guess) Alexa capabilities, the top of the line Autyssey MultEQ XT32, somewhere around 100 watts or more. I'm only going to use this as a 3.1 system. I'm thinking something in the $500 range would be good.
> 
> Thanks in advance for suggestions based on the needs outlined above!


The x3500h seems to still be on clearance at that price point, and does everything you want.
Make sure you buy from an authorized dealer, or Denon won't honor the warranty. Of the sellers on Amazon, Listen Up and Acoustic Sound Design are the only two that are.
That's the previous generation, the x3600h is the current one, although it is due to be replaced this summer.
https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...child=1&keywords=x3400h&qid=1584631580&sr=8-1


----------



## dtlocke

drh3b said:


> The x3500h seems to still be on clearance at that price point, and does everything you want.
> Make sure you buy from an authorized dealer, or Denon won't honor the warranty. Of the sellers on Amazon, Listen Up and Acoustic Sound Design are the only two that are.
> That's the previous generation, the x3600h is the current one, although it is due to be replaced this summer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...child=1&keywords=x3400h&qid=1584631580&sr=8-1


Thanks, look like Listen Up has it on Amazon for $549 where a refurb is $480. After having my last Denon refurb needing to be sent in for service I'm liking new...


----------



## drh3b

dtlocke said:


> Thanks, look like Listen Up has it on Amazon for $549 where a refurb is $480. After having my last Denon refurb needing to be sent in for service I'm liking new...


Yeah, I'd get the new. Modern receivers are too complicated imo to get without a proper factory warranty. I've had too many problems with receivers to ever buy one without. Of my properly modern receivers I've bought, 4 Denons and two Onkyos, I've had problems with one Denon(warranty repair) and both Onkyos.


----------



## eaayoung

drh3b said:


> The x3500h seems to still be on clearance at that price point, and does everything you want.
> Make sure you buy from an authorized dealer, or Denon won't honor the warranty. Of the sellers on Amazon, Listen Up and Acoustic Sound Design are the only two that are.
> That's the previous generation, the x3600h is the current one, although it is due to be replaced this summer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3...child=1&keywords=x3400h&qid=1584631580&sr=8-1


Amazon is also an authorized dealer. I found some open box deals at Safe and Sound for Def Tech speakers. They are also an authorized Denon dealer and ship fast.


----------



## C J

Found a Harmon Kardon PA2400 Class A Amplifier for sale used locally. In great working condition, with some cosmetic issues on the housing. Was able to switch back and forth with Marantz 7011 with and without the 2ch amplifier, and the sound quality is very (very) noticeably better. Fun little project. Rustoleum high heat on housing.


----------



## humbland

C J said:


> Found a Harmon Kardon PA2400 Class A Amplifier for sale used locally. In great working condition, with some cosmetic issues on the housing. Was able to switch back and forth with Marantz 7011 with and without the 2ch amplifier, and the sound quality is very (very) noticeably better. Fun little project. Rustoleum high heat on housing.


Sort of out of this thread's main focus, but I second the quality of HK amps. 
We have used them for years to supplement the multi-channel needs of the new AVRs. They are quiet and powerful, plus the 12v triggers work well. Since they are not digital, they are large/heavy and can run a little warm, so plan for good air circulation. However, build quality is top notch. If you are looking for amps to supplement the new AVRs, you can't go wrong with HK. Ebay is your friend.
My $.02


----------



## C J

Agreed, but in these uncertain times, being creative with your funds never hurts. I paid $150 local on Craigslist and so far so good. The increased warmth at low level volume is the first thing that jumps out at me in comparison to the AVR. I like many others always wondered if it was a waste of money if you already have a high end AVR, it's not.


----------



## underdown

I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on then Denon x3500 seeing as it's going for $550 at the moment.

Does that seem worth it over just getting the Denon S750h, i've seen that for as low as $350 new.


I'm driver 3x Martin Logan SLM XL's with it. Also having ALLM and eARC are nice features i want. My understanding is that the x3500 has these now because of a firmware update?


----------



## eriksells916

@underdown from the crutchfield comparison tool looks like the x3500 has a little more power, full preouts, xt32 with subeqht (dual sub control), multi-room audio and digital sources to zone 2.


----------



## philpoe

*Coupon codes for refurbs and open box clearance Denon and Marantz AVRs*

Just bought an open box Denon AVR, and found some good prices.

I started out at accessoriesforless.com, and they have some undisclosed sales.
I was told over the phone that for some AVRs, if you put a new one in the cart and use promotion code UPGRADE50, there will be a promotional discount making the final price only $50 more than the refurbished model.
The ones I was looking at were the AVR-X1600H and AVR-X3600H. The rep didn't go through the whole list, but said that it was for some current models.
I looked for every refurb that added a 3yr warranty, and also had a new model as well. Put them all in the cart and applied the code. A nearly $700 promotional discount was applied, so I guess there are a few of them.

I didn't end up buying there though. I found some open-box with new warranty receivers at listenup.com, which is an authorized dealer.

Denon Open-Box (New warranty) - I ended up getting an AVR-X3500H
https://listenup.com/index.php/shop-products/warehouse-deals.html?manufacturer=20

Marantz Open-Box (New warranty) - The model year 2018 SR6013 looks like the base model that the 2019 Marantz SR6014 and Denon AVR-X3600H are based on, for a lower price.
https://listenup.com/shop-products/warehouse-deals.html?manufacturer=112


----------



## underdown

Thanks for the heads up on the promo. That makes me want to get a X3600 now . Still can't afford it, but makes me think about waiting for the newer models coming out then trying for the X3600 again.


----------



## Jonas2

In case it hasn't been mentioned yet (sorry if it has, I only skimmed quickly...), Anthem has their 20% off Spring Sale going on their hardware:

https://www.anthemav.com/products-current/#series-6


----------



## jimchao

Does any one can sell me MRX720? Please pm me, thanks


----------



## eriksells916

@jimchao there are 3 used ones for sale now on other sites, all of them about the same price as a new unit from Anthem. This is what jonas2 just posted https://www.anthemav.com/products-current/model=mrx-720/page=overview


----------



## lind777

eaayoung said:


> Look at the Denon's lineup. I bought a Denon 4500 around a year ago to replace my 12 year old Onkyo. Got it for a great price too. I had the same budget as you. But when I found I could get the 4500 for around $800, I decided to up my budget. I didn't think I needed more than a 5.1 system. But started thinking of expanding my system to a 7.1 system. But eventually decided to install 4 in-celing Atmos speakers for a 5.1.4 system. My 4500 is perfect for that system.


May I ask where you found it for $800?

Also do you know if you can turn the receiver on from a phone app? I do that now with my Onkyo so I can use Spotify Connect.

Thanks!


----------



## eaayoung

lind777 said:


> May I ask where you found it for $800?
> 
> Also do you know if you can turn the receiver on from a phone app? I do that now with my Onkyo so I can use Spotify Connect.
> 
> Thanks!


Purchased from Fry back in January, 2019. See post 855 of this thread. Frys was closing out carrying Denon receivers and had great deals on the 3500 and 4500. The prices were so low, Frys couldn’t identify the brand in their ads. I haven’t seen prices that low since that time. I got lucky.

Regarding an app for Denon receivers, you can do just about everything via the Denon AVR app. I use it on an Android phone and Apple iPad. Love my Denon receiver. Took awhile to get use to it compared to my Onkyo 876. Love the sound and that it runs a lot cooler than my Onkyo.


----------



## JMCecil

Does $3k even including tax/shipping sound reasonable for the X8500h?


----------



## eriksells916

@JMCecil if you do not need 13 channels then maybe one of these.


Refurbed Denon x6500 or Marantz sr8012 with 3 yr warranty https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...home-theater-receivers/1.html?number_channels[]=11%2B


Open box Anthem mrx720 https://www.audioadvice.com/anthem-...CNok04DDZZeA6qTQazZCopVP1dNnvjPxoCo1gQAvD_BwE


----------



## JMCecil

eriksells916 said:


> @JMCecil if you do not need 13 channels then maybe one of these.
> 
> Refurbed Denon x6500 or Marantz sr8012 with 3 yr warranty https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...home-theater-receivers/1.html?number_channels[]=11%2B
> Open box Anthem mrx720 https://www.audioadvice.com/anthem-...CNok04DDZZeA6qTQazZCopVP1dNnvjPxoCo1gQAvD_BwE


I need the 13 channels. I was just trying to figure out if that is the right price range for a new one.


----------



## mach250

eriksells916 said:


> @*JMCecil* if you do not need 13 channels then maybe one of these.
> 
> 
> Refurbed Marantz sr8012 with 3 yr warranty https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...home-theater-receivers/1.html?number_channels[]=11%2B



I've been looking at the 8012 refurb there a lot lately, any issues that come up would I need to deal with accessories4less for repairs or would I go to marantz with them being an authorized seller?


----------



## philpoe

Whether new or refurb, during the period that's manufacturer warranty, you deal with the manufacturer (Marantz in this case).
If you buy the extended CPS warranty, you deal with them after the factory warranty expires. That warranty doesn't start until the factory warranty expires, so you get the full number of years of CPS warranty after factory warranty expires.

What was true for me with a Denon, and I imagine is true with Marantz, is that you can buy extended warranty on authorized refurb products direct from the manufacturer, but it may cost a little more. To me it's value is that at least you get a little more helpful responses from support since it's factory warranty.
I get more years with CPS, and I'm about to try working with them for the first time.



mach250 said:


> I've been looking at the 8012 refurb there a lot lately, any issues that come up would I need to deal with accessories4less for repairs or would I go to marantz with them being an authorized seller?


----------



## eaayoung

mach250 said:


> I've been looking at the 8012 refurb there a lot lately, any issues that come up would I need to deal with accessories4less for repairs or would I go to marantz with them being an authorized seller?


I think I've read where Denon/Marantz refurbish receivers only come with a 1 year warranty from the manufacture. AC4L adds their own 3rd party warranty for the balance of the warranty term. I'd read the fine print at AC4L when it comes to warranties on the refurbish units they sell.


----------



## bungi43

Marantz SR7013 for 1499...thoughts? Brand new and I may pull the trigger. Any other receiver around that same price that would be a better buy?


----------



## eriksells916

@bungi43 I have been looking at the Denon x6500 at AC4L for $1599 with 3 yr warranty. I hear its a 1 yr Denon warranty and then 2 yr warranty from a 3rd party, if that makes a difference?


----------



## bungi43

eriksells916 said:


> @bungi43 I have been looking at the Denon x6500 at AC4L for $1599 with 3 yr warranty. I hear its a 1 yr Denon warranty and then 2 yr warranty from a 3rd party, if that makes a difference?


How much better is that Denon? I had a nice Denon back in the day, the moved on. Is it that much better of an AVR?

I currently have a Pioneer Elite, but I don't think their stuff has been as good since Onkyo. At least the newer one I have doesn't seem to have the sound/power of my older one.


----------



## AVTrauma

Accessories4less is an authorized Deneon dealer... the 3 year warranty should be from Denon (not 3rd party for year 2 & 3) for new products. the refurbs have 1 year Denon warranty plus a third party for the remaining 2 years. There are several posts dealing with this issue on both thegreat deals and the receiver forums .


----------



## Mark Tulbert

bungi43 said:


> Marantz SR7013 for 1499...thoughts? Brand new and I may pull the trigger. Any other receiver around that same price that would be a better buy?


Just bought the SR 7013 in December. It has been rock solid and sounds great. Lot of features and power for the money


----------



## bungi43

Mark Tulbert said:


> Just bought the SR 7013 in December. It has been rock solid and sounds great. Lot of features and power for the money


What all do you run through it? What's your setup?


----------



## eriksells916

@bungi43 if you want to dip your toe into the dirac pool, here ya go https://www.safeandsoundhq.com/prod...MI-PnW8q7y6AIVDNVkCh1QAwGQEAYYASABEgKSGvD_BwE


----------



## clevelandsae

*basement flood, time for new receiver Denon AVR-X3600?*

Hey guys! this is actually my first post but ive been visiting for years. you guys had helped me with lots of reviews when i purchased my last receiver back in 2017 (Denon S920). Unfortunately for me a pipe burst and flooded my basement. it was contained in the closet but the closet also had my ps4, 4k blu ray, receiver etc. everything has standby light but nothing is functioning properly. 
That being said i reached out to denon about their trade in program (which they still have) but my model is right at end and not worth much. 
I have my eye on the AVR-X3600 as an upgrade. i have a really nice 5.1 setup (for me at least) and like that new model. 
I did see that they are out of stock but i can get a refurb on accessories for less for 900. 
The denon rep did say their new models will be coming out in late april-june for any they do this year. Do you think it may be wise to wait a few months? 
Thanks for any help and insight! and sorry for the graphic images


----------



## afrogt

Are you planning to expand past 5.1 or 7.1? If not, save some money and get the x3500 on closeout.

https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3500-Receiver-Enhanced-Surround/dp/B07FMRD1RV


----------



## residentsystems

I don’t like refurbed receivers. I have both the 3500 and 3600 and like them a lot. Other than Bluetooth headphones on the 3600 I haven’t had any regrets for the 3500 which is in the family room. 

Picked both mine up at Crutchfield but looks like they are both sold out.

Great receivers either way.


----------



## clevelandsae

afrogt said:


> Are you planning to expand past 5.1 or 7.1? If not, save some money and get the x3500 on closeout.


good point. i believe the 5.1 is all ill end up doing down there. id certainly love to have more but the setup isnt ideal for any additional speakers. ill check some of the threads on the differences between the two. i like the idea though...i was thinking i should wait to see if the new 4600 would be worth it but if i can go in the other direction and save $, that may be the better play...


----------



## bobknavs

If I was buying a new 3600, I might go for a new model, to get the 3 year factory warranty. $900 refurb vs $1100 new.

I agree that a new 3500 (7.2 AVR) may be a better match to your needs, at its current closeout prcing.


----------



## smdelaney

clevelandsae said:


> Hey guys! this is actually my first post but ive been visiting for years. you guys had helped me with lots of reviews when i purchased my last receiver back in 2017 (Denon S920). Unfortunately for me a pipe burst and flooded my basement. it was contained in the closet but the closet also had my ps4, 4k blu ray, receiver etc. everything has standby light but nothing is functioning properly.
> That being said i reached out to denon about their trade in program (which they still have) but my model is right at end and not worth much.
> I have my eye on the AVR-X3600 as an upgrade. i have a really nice 5.1 setup (for me at least) and like that new model.
> I did see that they are out of stock but i can get a refurb on accessories for less for 900.
> The denon rep did say their new models will be coming out in late april-june for any they do this year. Do you think it may be wise to wait a few months?
> Thanks for any help and insight! and sorry for the graphic images


I would suggest you checkout the 2019 Denon Thread which includes the AVR-X3600H if you haven't already done so. @jdsmoothie is a great source of detail on the Denon and Marantz lines and may be able to clarify if some feature you are looking for is or is not on the horizon.


----------



## smdelaney

clevelandsae said:


> Hey guys! this is actually my first post but ive been visiting for years. you guys had helped me with lots of reviews when i purchased my last receiver back in 2017 (Denon S920). Unfortunately for me a pipe burst and flooded my basement. it was contained in the closet but the closet also had my ps4, 4k blu ray, receiver etc. everything has standby light but nothing is functioning properly.
> That being said i reached out to denon about their trade in program (which they still have) but my model is right at end and not worth much.
> I have my eye on the AVR-X3600 as an upgrade. i have a really nice 5.1 setup (for me at least) and like that new model.
> I did see that they are out of stock but i can get a refurb on accessories for less for 900.
> The denon rep did say their new models will be coming out in late april-june for any they do this year. Do you think it may be wise to wait a few months?
> Thanks for any help and insight! and sorry for the graphic images


I would suggest you checkout the 2019 Denon Thread which includes the AVR-X3600H if you haven't already done so. @jdsmoothie is a great source of detail on the Denon and Marantz lines and may be able to clarify if some feature you are looking for is or is not on the horizon.


----------



## clevelandsae

bobknavs said:


> If I was buying a new 3600, I might go for a new model, to get the 3 year factory warranty. $900 refurb vs $1100 new.
> 
> I agree that a new 3500 (7.2 AVR) may be a better match to your needs, at its current closeout prcing.


i was thinking the same thing until i saw the refurb has the 3yr as well. i should contact them to confirm. the 3500 may make sense with the discount. it would still be an upgrade for me.


----------



## afrogt

the x3600 comes on sale for the same price new every couple months or so with 3 year mfr warranty

Just make sure the AC4less 3 year warranty is from the manufacturer and not a 3rd party. You might want to call to verify


----------



## johnson636

residentsystems said:


> I don’t like refurbed receivers. I have both the 3500 and 3600 and like them a lot. Other than Bluetooth headphones on the 3600 I haven’t had any regrets for the 3500 which is in the family room.
> 
> Picked both mine up at Crutchfield but looks like they are both sold out.
> 
> Great receivers either way.


accessories4less is a solid company that offers great deals on great products. OP may very well find a good deal that will suite his needs


----------



## Jim McC

Can anyone recommend a mini amp, such as the Lepai, Kinter, etc. for about $50 or less. It would be for my daughter to use with a small pair of bookshelf speakers. Uses would be:

1) Stream music by Bluetooth

2) Hook up to TV's red and white audio outputs for movies, etc.

3) USB or AUX input to play music from iPhone.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mark Tulbert

bungi43 said:


> What all do you run through it? What's your setup?


I am running an Apple TV Box, Panasonic HD Blue Ray Player, Dish network Hopper 3, and old XBOX,

This all goes to a Sony a9G Oled TV.


----------



## philpoe

You may not need to wait, as according to the Denon FAQ, it looks like the current models will carry on for another year.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...eries-avr-owner-s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a.html



clevelandsae said:


> The denon rep did say their new models will be coming out in late april-june for any they do this year. Do you think it may be wise to wait a few months?


----------



## residentsystems

johnson636 said:


> accessories4less is a solid company that offers great deals on great products. OP may very well find a good deal that will suite his needs



Huh? Are you referring to pricing? For what it’s worth Crutchfield had both on killer sale this past few months and I was able to get them to price match, it was awesome.


----------



## johnson636

residentsystems said:


> Huh? Are you referring to pricing? For what it’s worth Crutchfield had both on killer sale this past few months and I was able to get them to price match, it was awesome.


Pricing, Warranty, Quality, etc. Not sure what you have against AC4less


----------



## residentsystems

johnson636 said:


> Pricing, Warranty, Quality, etc. Not sure what you have against AC4less



I’m confused too. I have nothing against them. I don’t understand why you quoted me to begin with.


----------



## teachsac

*Thread merged into deal's thread. Please read the sticky:*

No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Sticky"


----------



## johnson636

residentsystems said:


> I’m confused too. I have nothing against them. I don’t understand why you quoted me to begin with.


I misinterpreted your statement


> I don’t like refurbed receivers


 as intent to discourage others from purchasing from AC4less. My bad.


----------



## residentsystems

johnson636 said:


> I misinterpreted your statement as intent to discourage others from purchasing from AC4less. My bad.



All good here Sir. I do prefer to buy new but if one can find a refurb with a good warranty at a good price then by all means go for it.


----------



## whiteboy714

Seems like the best price for a Denon x3500 is about $499, has anyone seen it better than this? I want to be able to use all heos from an HDMI
source but don't want to pay a ton as that is the only feature I will be upgrading for. 

Seems like the 3500 is my best bet. I don't see any 3400's around. I would be upgrading from a 1400.


----------



## clevelandsae

whiteboy714 said:


> Seems like the best price for a Denon x3500 is about $499, has anyone seen it better than this? I want to be able to use all heos from an HDMI
> source but don't want to pay a ton as that is the only feature I will be upgrading for.
> 
> Seems like the 3500 is my best bet. I don't see any 3400's around. I would be upgrading from a 1400.


ive been checking everywhere, thats the best deal around. a few places still have them at that price point. hard to beat. scooped mine today


----------



## whiteboy714

clevelandsae said:


> ive been checking everywhere, thats the best deal around. a few places still have them at that price point. hard to beat. scooped mine today


Did you? Nice, care to share where, in a PM if necessary? I see that is the price at A4L but they are out of stock. I am moving into a new house next month and hope to be able to swing one of 
these. Hopefully stock will hold up.


----------



## tonyjspr9

whiteboy714 said:


> Did you? Nice, care to share where, in a PM if necessary? I see that is the price at A4L but they are out of stock. I am moving into a new house next month and hope to be able to swing one of
> these. Hopefully stock will hold up.


AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.


----------



## whiteboy714

tonyjspr9 said:


> AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.



Thank you. That's not a site I had checked on. I have a look.


----------



## whiteboy714

clevelandsae said:


> hey sorry tried to msg you a few times, i guess i don't have enough posts yet to send/reply to pm. it looks like accoustic sound has the best deal at moment at 509 for a new 3500. scoop it !


I know! Hoping to get one, waiting to close on our house, hopefully that code lasts for a bit.


----------



## anthonymoody

Big sale from Anthem...


----------



## shouse

Hey, recently saw a thread on a deal for a Pioneer LX701. I went ahead and purchased it(haven't picked it up) for $500 before tax, should have all the accessories (BB open box). Is this a good deal compared to the Denon DENON AVR-X3500H?? Price wise, they should be basically equal. Seems like specs wise they're comparable (I think?), but the Pioneer might have a better amplifier (class D). However Denon might have the reliability?? Could use a little help, not too knowledgeable in this dept right now. Just need something that's going to be future-proof for a while and be good for mix HT and music, mostly HT.
Link to deal thread.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/3139722-pioneer-lx701-9-2-channel-avr.html

Or maybe there's an option C? I could wait if necessary for a bit if necessary, but would like to have this resolved in the next month or so.

Update
looks like one big difference is the pioneer supports 5.2.4, where the Denon does 7.2


----------



## gooch02000

tonyjspr9 said:


> AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.


I just scooped up an x3500h from them. The code still works, thanks!


----------



## Cornelis D

tonyjspr9 said:


> AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.


Thanks Tony, just ordered one myself !


----------



## whiteboy714

Agreed thanks for the info of the 3500. I emailed and they said they had went from 2500 to 100 units so I had to act fast. Should be here Friday.


----------



## clevelandsae

gooch02000 said:


> I just scooped up an x3500h from them. The code still works, thanks!


I had ordered my from Listen up but they price matched so it worked out. just arrived last night. excited to hook it all up


----------



## clevelandsae

tonyjspr9 said:


> AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.


Thank you! worked out great!


----------



## whiteboy714

tonyjspr9 said:


> AcusticSoundDesign.com has a spring sale on the 3500's $599 but use code TV15 and that brings it down to $509 before any tax. I have bought several things from them. I did have a damaged speaker caused by UPS one time and they were very easy to work with to get a replacement. That code works for a lot of things on their site.


Looks like a lot of people jumping on this deal, can I ask how you found out about the code? Email newsletter?


----------



## SouthernCA

residentsystems said:


> All good here Sir. I do prefer to buy new but if one can find a refurb with a good warranty at a good price then by all means go for it.


Heard too many cases of refurbed units going bad. Specially Denon. And 3year warranty on refurbs by A4L is not from Denon. So watch out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## J Real

anthonymoody said:


> Big sale from Anthem...


$200 off a $1300 5.1 AVR - who are they selling to?


----------



## badtlc

costco has a small "sale" on the Yamaha TSR-7850 for a few days. Price is $439.


----------



## MTBDOC

I am curious about current pricing I am finding online. The economy is spiraling downwards and yet I see prices have gone UP on receivers. Y'all introduced me to A4L and I have been pondering a Denon 3600, 4500, or possibly 6500. Prices have gone UP over the past 2 months, which seems to have occurred at several of the 'discount' outlets. Is there something I have missed? 

Yes, I realize that Denon has decided to delay new product releases, but so what? The equipment is still as old as it was, the tooling/manufacturing has been paid for as well as new product development. I appreciate any thoughts. As I am remodeling my theater and moving to 7.x.4 (x will likely be about 6 subwoofers) and so 11 channel processing is needed. Besides Denon, the Marantz 6013 looked good at 799 but it is not presently available on A4L.

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## Archaea

I can't comment on why prices would be increasing, but as an alternative, the used section on AVSforum classified has some pretty good deals in right now as people are potentially needing to sell equipment to meet the bills. Probably more of that to come.


----------



## koan

I'm guessing it has to do with limited availability due to the disruption in the supply chain because of COVID-19. For example, Best Buy shows that the x3600h is not at any of their stores within 250 miles of my location in the DC area, and I'm also finding it unavailable at a number of online sites. It still can be found, but the market isn't saturated.


----------



## Promit

MTBDOC said:


> I am curious about current pricing I am finding online. The economy is spiraling downwards and yet I see prices have gone UP on receivers. Y'all introduced me to A4L and I have been pondering a Denon 3600, 4500, or possibly 6500. Prices have gone UP over the past 2 months, which seems to have occurred at several of the 'discount' outlets. Is there something I have missed?
> 
> Yes, I realize that Denon has decided to delay new product releases, but so what? The equipment is still as old as it was, the tooling/manufacturing has been paid for as well as new product development. I appreciate any thoughts. As I am remodeling my theater and moving to 7.x.4 (x will likely be about 6 subwoofers) and so 11 channel processing is needed. Besides Denon, the Marantz 6013 looked good at 799 but it is not presently available on A4L.
> 
> Thanks for any insights!


Supply is down for obvious reasons, and apparently demand is actually up as people bored at home retool their systems. (I know I am.) The people most impacted by these downturns are not the ones running large expensive audio rigs in their homes; the HT market is quite robust at the moment.


----------



## shouse

Promit said:


> Supply is down for obvious reasons, and apparently demand is actually up as people bored at home retool their systems. (I know I am.) The people most impacted by these downturns are not the ones running large expensive audio rigs in their homes; the HT market is quite robust at the moment.


I wish i was bored at home! lol. I'm busier than ever.


----------



## David Wheeler

Im looking to upgrade my old Yamaha HTR-5860 and found some deals on accessores4less and think i have into down to the AVR-X2400H ($376) or the AVR-1600H ($389). For the dollars what would be the better option?


----------



## SouthernCA

David Wheeler said:


> Im looking to upgrade my old Yamaha HTR-5860 and found some deals on accessores4less and think i have into down to the AVR-X2400H ($376) or the AVR-1600H ($389). For the dollars what would be the better option?


Denon is not known for reliability. So 3 year warranty on a non refurbished unit is probably better 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Archaea

SouthernCA said:


> Denon is not known for reliability. So 3 year warranty on a non refurbished unit is probably better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



As compared to what?

Denon is among top tier reliable players IMO. 

Most reliable
Yamaha (or Japan made Denon/Marantz (top two models each series))

2nd tier would include 
Denon/Marantz lower models.


----------



## SouthernCA

Archaea said:


> As compared to what?
> 
> Denon is among top tier reliable players IMO.
> 
> Most reliable
> Yamaha (or Japan made Denon/Marantz (top two models each series))
> 
> 2nd tier would include
> Denon/Marantz lower models.


I meant compared to a refurbished Denon AVR with 1 year warranty.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mingus

looks like I missed the boat on the Denon x3500h


----------



## texasninja956

mingus said:


> looks like I missed the boat on the Denon x3500h


hopefully, memorial day brings some good sales our way. i'm in the market for a receiver capable of 9 channels, atmos, and dolby vision pass through. if anyone knows of any good deals, please share!


----------



## drewzus

David Biagas said:


> hopefully, memorial day brings some good sales our way. i'm in the market for a receiver capable of 9 channels, atmos, and dolby vision pass through. if anyone knows of any good deals, please share!


I'm right there with you. Been eyeing the Denon-X3600H for quite a while to upgrade my theater to 7.1.4, and I'm kicking myself for not buying it when the price was $849 on Amazon in March. If the 3600 inventory doesn't increase and it stays at $1099/out of stock for the foreseeable future, I may just buy a Pioneer LX303 for $399. It'd only be a 5.1.4 setup, but at least that should hold me over until the new Denon models come out next year and the price on a 3600 significantly drops.


----------



## texasninja956

drewzus said:


> David Biagas said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, memorial day brings some good sales our way. i'm in the market for a receiver capable of 9 channels, atmos, and dolby vision pass through. if anyone knows of any good deals, please share!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you. Been eyeing the Denon-X3600H for quite a while to upgrade my theater to 7.1.4, and I'm kicking myself for not buying it when the price was $849 on Amazon in March. If the 3600 inventory doesn't increase and it stays at $1099/out of stock for the foreseeable future, I may just buy a Pioneer LX303 for $399. It'd only be a 5.1.4 setup, but at least that should hold me over until the new Denon models come out next year and the price on a 3600 significantly drops.
Click to expand...

I’ve thought about doing the same but I really don’t want another receiver with no preouts. I’m trying to upgrade from the nr-686..... while it has an additional two channels, I’m afraid it’s also a bit underpowered for my needs... my neighbor just sold his lightly used rz830 for $450... seems I missed that deal as well


----------



## Archaea

David Biagas said:


> hopefully, memorial day brings some good sales our way. i'm in the market for a receiver capable of 9 channels, atmos, and dolby vision pass through. if anyone knows of any good deals, please share!



A used Denon x7200wa will get you there.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Any Memorial Day deals on receivers I should pay attention to? Looking for 100W+ and high current if possible to drive my Polk LSi9s and LSiC.


----------



## drewzus

I got tired of waiting and bought a Denon X3600H w/HEOS 3 speaker for $1099 from Amazon today (Seller: ListenUp). ListenUp then sent me an e-mail a few hours later saying the 3600 is out of stock but "upgraded" me to a Denon X4500H instead. Although ListenUp is still listing the 3600 on Amazon, they're out of stock just like pretty much all the sellers right now. If anyone's looking for the 4500 though, it's a decent deal.


----------



## Thrill Killer

*No Receivers*

Just checking the Costco site for a new avr. And they have no receivers at all. When did this happen?


----------



## texasninja956

The sale is dead but they still have the Yamaha tsr7850 in store... it’s 7.2 channel with preouts for the front L and R....


----------



## eaayoung

Thrill Killer said:


> Just checking the Costco site for a new avr. And they have no receivers at all. When did this happen?


A lot audio/visual items are in short supply due Covid 19. I’ve been waiting on a backordered amp for the past 30 days. A lot of other amps are backordered too. That may be the reason.


----------



## Thrill Killer

I came across this site. I'm looking for a new AVR and this site lets you compare receivers side by side. You can type in two avr and see their stats. Or go by brand, model, year, watts, channels, etc.

PS: It does have links where the avr are for sale. So I don't know if this is allowed here. If not let me know where to post this for others to use.

https://www.zkelectronics.com/receivers/


----------



## MRAYB

Thrill Killer said:


> I came across this site. I'm looking for a new AVR and this site lets you compare receivers side by side. You can type in two avr and see their stats. Or go by brand, model, year, watts, channels, etc.
> 
> PS: It does have links where the avr are for sale. So I don't know if this is allowed here. If not let me know where to post this for others to use.
> 
> https://www.zkelectronics.com/receivers/


 In the deals thread, yes. Anywhere else, probably not. I have posted it before when someone asks about receiver x vs. receiver y. Sometimes it will stay, usually will be taken down.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Thanks for that link! Great resource!


----------



## philpoe

Did yours have all the accessories?
I picked one up, but it was a store display model with no accessories (no remote, no calibration mic) and the front panel cover broken off. I actually didn't notice that until I saw a picture of an intact one.
I could have lived with the missing panel cover if it had the calibration mic as I can find the remote, but not the mic. I just returned it (to Cherry Hill, NJ if anyone's interested).

This is a great deal compared to the X3500H, as the LX701 can expand to 11 channels with an external amp for 7.1.4 like the Denon X4500H and X3600H



shouse said:


> Hey, recently saw a thread on a deal for a Pioneer LX701. I went ahead and purchased it(haven't picked it up) for $500 before tax, should have all the accessories (BB open box). Is this a good deal compared to the Denon DENON AVR-X3500H?? Price wise, they should be basically equal.
> Update
> *looks like one big difference is the pioneer supports 5.2.4, where the Denon does 7.2*


----------



## shouse

philpoe said:


> Did yours have all the accessories?
> I picked one up, but it was a store display model with no accessories (no remote, no calibration mic) and the front panel cover broken off. I actually didn't notice that until I saw a picture of an intact one.
> I could have lived with the missing panel cover if it had the calibration mic as I can find the remote, but not the mic. I just returned it (to Cherry Hill, NJ if anyone's interested).
> 
> This is a great deal compared to the X3500H, as the LX701 can expand to 11 channels with an external amp for 7.1.4 like the Denon X4500H and X3600H


I returned mine as well. They had it rated in a condition where it specifically says will include all major parts. They brought it out with no box, manual, mic, or remote. It was a demo. The GM wouldn't agree to the price of the lower rating so I said F it and walked. 2 hours wasted that day.


----------



## texasninja956

shouse said:


> I returned mine as well. They had it rated in a condition where it specifically says will include all major parts. They brought it out with no box, manual, mic, or remote. It was a demo. The GM wouldn't agree to the price of the lower rating so I said F it and walked. 2 hours wasted that day.


I tried to find one around me and failed (22408). However, I did find an lx504 near some relatives of mine and thought about asking them to ship it to me. I ended up finding something else, but if anyone is interested there's an open box lx504 in the 90716 area. I called and spoke to the manager (who wouldn't ship it) and he said that it has some minor scratches but is missing accessories.


----------



## Waylo

Wondering if someone can point me in the 'right' direction regarding the receivers that were formerly available at Costco... namely, the Denon AVR-S750H vs. Yamaha TSR-7850.

I think the Denon is basically out both locally and online. I did find the Yamaha on sale locally for $460. It doesn't look like they'll be getting any more either (the * on the Costco sales tag indicates when it's gone, it's done). On previous optimal sale days, The Yamaha could be had for $380-390, but since it's on clearance, I doubt they'll have a bigger official sale on it. Not sure it's wise to wait for it to drop even more when they only have several left.

I know the Denon had been available for $340-350, depending on if you snagged it during a sale. But no telling if it's ever coming back.

I just need something with 2 Zones, 6 speaker capability, ARC, and streaming app music capability and I think both fit the bill. This is going into a great room to power ceiling speakers for music. The speakers will double as TV speakers. Dedicated home theater is another room, not going to be used with this amp, so top quality is not necessarily needed.


----------



## whiteboy714

Waylo said:


> Wondering if someone can point me in the 'right' direction regarding the receivers that were formerly available at Costco... namely, the Denon AVR-S750H vs. Yamaha TSR-7850.
> 
> I think the Denon is basically out both locally and online. I did find the Yamaha on sale locally for $460. It doesn't look like they'll be getting any more either (the * on the Costco sales tag indicates when it's gone, it's done). On previous optimal sale days, The Yamaha could be had for $380-390, but since it's on clearance, I doubt they'll have a bigger official sale on it. Not sure it's wise to wait for it to drop even more when they only have several left.
> 
> I know the Denon had been available for $340-350, depending on if you snagged it during a sale. But no telling if it's ever coming back.
> 
> I just need something with 2 Zones, 6 speaker capability, ARC, and streaming app music capability and I think both fit the bill. This is going into a great room to power ceiling speakers for music. The speakers will double as TV speakers. Dedicated home theater is another room, not going to be used with this amp, so top quality is not necessarily needed.



Do you ever look here

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html

Some new and some refurbished. Reputable site.


Here's the Denon. Use code tv15 I recently bought a 3500 from these guys.


https://www.acousticsounddesign.com...full-4k-ultra-hd-av-receiver-avr-s750h-271804


----------



## Waylo

whiteboy714 said:


> Do you ever look here
> 
> https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html
> 
> Some new and some refurbished. Reputable site.
> 
> 
> Here's the Denon. Use code tv15 I recently bought a 3500 from these guys.
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com...full-4k-ultra-hd-av-receiver-avr-s750h-271804


Thanks for those links. Yes, I've heard of accessories4less quite a few times on this forum. They did have the S750H very very briefly a day ago, but ran out pretty quick and before I could decide if I wanted to get a refurb.

The rooms the receiver are for are in a new home build, so I figure I shouldn't have the warranty run out before the home is even built 

Because of Costco's good customer service/return policy/extended warranty, I did purchase the Yamaha TSR-7850 basically because they'll be out soon.


----------



## whiteboy714

Congrats!


----------



## Chrisipod4s

*How longer after release before old models go on sale?*

So how long after a new model is announced will the old models go on sale? I’m looking to get a Yamaha adventage 1080 or 2080 got quoted a new 1080 for 900 but if Yamaha is going to be announcing the new models soon and they go on sale shortly after I will wait and see what kind of close out deals I will get. 

So typically how long after before they hit the sales rack?? Thanks


----------



## afrogt

you have to wait for the new models to actually show up in stores. then dealers will heavily discount the outgoing models. That price for the 1080 really isn't that good since it maxes out at 7.2. You should be able to find 9 channel receivers in that price range.


----------



## eriksells916

I thought I saw someone say Onkyo will be making an announcement soon too. Just got the email for the web deal on the PR-RZ5100 for $1499. I am now stuck between this and the x6500 once the x6700 starts shipping.


https://www.onkyousa.com/product/pr...ur Weekly Member Deals from Onkyo-_-pr-rz5100


----------



## mattg3

Chrisipod4s said:


> So how long after a new model is announced will the old models go on sale? I’m looking to get a Yamaha adventage 1080 or 2080 got quoted a new 1080 for 900 but if Yamaha is going to be announcing the new models soon and they go on sale shortly after I will wait and see what kind of close out deals I will get.
> 
> So typically how long after before they hit the sales rack?? Thanks


Best advice is put the receiver in wish list on amazon and check it once a day.On Christmas Day last year I got the Yamaha 2080 for 999 after keeping it in wish list for two months where it was always 1500 until that one day.


----------



## Waylo

Even easier, if you're waiting for a price drop and the item is already available at Amazon, is to use Camelcamelcamel.com to track the price for you. You set up an account, enter the url of the product you want. It will show you the history of the price at Amazon and its 3rd party dealers. Then enter the min price you'd like to be alerted about.


----------



## coxjamb

*Try it out*

I am thinking about swapping over from yamaha to denon for xt32. Where is the place to buy one from if I want to try the denon out and if I don't like it return it.
There may be no place that will let you do that. I buy a lot from Amazon but don't know if they would let me return something like that.


----------



## philpoe

If the item is available via Amazon Prime, check and see if it has free returns. Most Prime items do. They'll pay for shipping.
Otherwise see what's still available at a local retailer. Best Buy has most Denon items (if available), but there may be others.
You'll want to check their return policies during the pandemic.



coxjamb said:


> I am thinking about swapping over from yamaha to denon for xt32. Where is the place to buy one from if I want to try the denon out and if I don't like it return it.
> There may be no place that will let you do that. I buy a lot from Amazon but don't know if they would let me return something like that.


----------



## philpoe

FWIW, I emailed Pioneer support regarding finding a microphone. The reply came from an Onkyo rep, who gave me a link to an Onkyo parts web site. The Pioneer receivers are in their database as well.
https://www.shoponkyo.com/

On their respective pages, putting in SC-LX701 as the search term, the Pioneer remote control came up, and a microphone did as well, but it was listed as an Onkyo part. I asked the rep to confirm that the Onkyo mic could be used interchangeably with the Pioneer APM7008. He just replied that the one on the site is what they show as compatible. It seems to be applicable for all the other Pioneer Elite receivers I typed in, as well as Onkyo TX-NR797, TX-RZ830. It's cheaper than I saw it on ebay from China, so I'll give it a shot.



shouse said:


> I returned mine as well. They had it rated in a condition where it specifically says will include all major parts. They brought it out with no box, manual, mic, or remote. It was a demo. The GM wouldn't agree to the price of the lower rating so I said F it and walked. 2 hours wasted that day.





David Biagas said:


> I tried to find one around me and failed (22408). However, I did find an lx504 near some relatives of mine and thought about asking them to ship it to me. I ended up finding something else, but if anyone is interested there's an open box lx504 in the 90716 area. I called and spoke to the manager (who wouldn't ship it) and he said that it has some minor scratches but is missing accessories.


----------



## whiteboy714

philpoe said:


> If the item is available via Amazon Prime, check and see if it has free returns. Most Prime items do. They'll pay for shipping.
> Otherwise see what's still available at a local retailer. Best Buy has most Denon items (if available), but there may be others.
> You'll want to check their return policies during the pandemic.


Be careful, they pay for shipping when it is something on their end, but if you select "no longer need" they will hit you for the shipping, which on 
an AVR is pricey.


----------



## Scottfox

*More power!*

I've been reading on Polk forums that their SDA SRS speakers are very power hungry. I tend to agree, as my 100w/pc Pioneer VSX-1131 has a hard time going loud... Just with the big mains. All others seem OK. It has no pre-outs. I see my options as 
1) upgrading to higher power receiver
2) upgrade to receiver with Pre-outs & get an amp
3) get separates
Leaning towards #3 , but are there any good Multichannel Pre-pros that are under $1000? 5.1.2 as a minimum
Also how would that setup do a zone2 like my 1131 does? & I like that Chromecast is built in.
Would there be a noticeable improvement in a separate pre-pro over using a receiver with pre-outs?
I saw that some Yamaha receivers have a 2 channel pre-out. Do the crossover settings apply to it?


----------



## esoh

Thrill Killer said:


> Just checking the Costco site for a new avr. And they have no receivers at all. When did this happen?


It looks like they are back in stock (maybe?) but I can't see price since I'm not a member. My parents are members and I usually buy through them, but they don't have an online account. Can a member please check price and availability and post here? Thanks much.


----------



## Scottfox

esoh said:


> It looks like they are back in stock (maybe?) but I can't see price since I'm not a member. My parents are members and I usually buy through them, but they don't have an online account. Can a member please check price and availability and post here? Thanks much.



Denon AVR-S650H 5.2-Channel 4K AV Receiver
Item 1360528Model AVR-S650H
Your Price 349.99$
Shipping & Handling Included*

Denon AVR-S750H 7.2-Channel 4K AV Receiver
Item 1360461Model AVR-S750H
Your Price 429.99$
Shipping & Handling Included*


----------



## cocrh

esoh said:


> It looks like they are back in stock (maybe?) but I can't see price since I'm not a member. My parents are members and I usually buy through them, but they don't have an online account. Can a member please check price and availability and post here? Thanks much.


I just checked Costco online as a member and don't see the Yamaha TSR-7850 being available. You might have to go to the store to see if they have any. Sorry.


----------



## Waylo

cocrh said:


> I just checked Costco online as a member and don't see the Yamaha TSR-7850 being available. You might have to go to the store to see if they have any. Sorry.


It's just the Denon ones that are back. Yamaha's are in store only and had the * on the price tag, meaning it won't be re-stocked.

EDIT: Every Costco I've been to these past few weeks has quite a few of the Yamaha's. But they're stubbornly sticking to the $489.99 price for now.


----------



## cocrh

Crutchfield has the Denon X3500H for $549.00

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-IH35kOf3Txn/p_033AVX3500/Denon-AVR-X3500H.html


----------



## philpoe

World Wide Stereo has refurb Denon AVR-X3600H for $899.00. As I type it says quantity = 3
https://www.worldwidestereo.com/pro...factory-certified-refurbished-avrx3600hbke3-z


----------



## eawmhr11

Snagged the last one yesterday! Thanks Cocrh for the tip. Just hope I can live without the atmos virtualization...


----------



## nra4ever

philpoe said:


> World Wide Stereo has refurb Denon AVR-X3600H for $899.00. As I type it says quantity = 3
> https://www.worldwidestereo.com/pro...factory-certified-refurbished-avrx3600hbke3-z


Wow that’s a salty price.


----------



## eawmhr11

eawmhr11 said:


> Snagged the last one yesterday! Thanks Cocrh for the tip. Just hope I can live without the atmos virtualization...


Denon X3500 that is.


----------



## nra4ever

eawmhr11 said:


> Snagged the last one yesterday! Thanks Cocrh for the tip. Just hope I can live without the atmos virtualization...


Why did you have to bring that up? That has been troubling me and the reason the x1600h looks appealing. Now I won’t sleep for another night. Thanks a lot!


----------



## eawmhr11

nra4ever said:


> Why did you have to bring that up? That has been troubling me and the reason the x1600h looks appealing. Now I won’t sleep for another night. Thanks a lot!


Ha ha! I am still worried about it too. Would be interested in hearing a discussion about atmos virtualization vs. no atmos.


----------



## nra4ever

eawmhr11 said:


> Ha ha! I am still worried about it too. Would be interested in hearing a discussion about atmos virtualization vs. no atmos.


Is it possible to send an update to the 3500 to add support for Atmos virtualization?
Has this been discussed and where. Thanks.


----------



## eawmhr11

nra4ever said:


> Is it possible to send an update to the 3500 to add support for Atmos virtualization?
> Has this been discussed and where. Thanks.



I am a noob too and will defer to those with more experience, but when I spoke to Crutchfield about this they said there is no firmware update for atmos virtualization for the x3500. I did check the Denon firmware website page and couldn't find anything that would suggest otherwise. Hope someone with more experience will chime in on the utility and availability of atmos virtualization.
Thanks


----------



## Baff

nra4ever said:


> Is it possible to send an update to the 3500 to add support for Atmos virtualization?
> Has this been discussed and where. Thanks.


You should ask your question in the 2018 Denon Owners thread:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...eries-avr-owner-s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a.html

It was added to the 2019 Denons last year, so I doubt it will be coming to the 2018s at this point.


----------



## eaayoung

eawmhr11 said:


> I am a noob too and will defer to those with more experience, but when I spoke to Crutchfield about this they said there is no firmware update for atmos virtualization for the x3500. I did check the Denon firmware website page and couldn't find anything that would suggest otherwise. Hope someone with more experience will chime in on the utility and availability of atmos virtualization.
> Thanks


Like Baff stated, only available on the 2019 models. Center Spread was dropped for the Atmos Virtualization from what I've read.


----------



## JT78681

I found a deal on a Denon X3500H, but it's a refurbished unit and I've never bought a refurb so that makes me nervous. Have you guys ever had any issues buying a refurbished receiver?


----------



## Baff

JT78681 said:


> I found a deal on a Denon X3500H, but it's a refurbished unit and I've never bought a refurb so that makes me nervous. Have you guys ever had any issues buying a refurbished receiver?


Buy from an authorized dealer, refurb or not. Find out what the warranty status is. I think it is 1 year for Denon refurbs.

I've never bought a refurb AVR. I have bought a lot of refurb Macs directly from Apple. Same warranty as new. Haven't had any more problems than I have with new computers.

With a non-authorized dealer, I'd be concerned that they might be selling you an "open box" return, rather than a refurb.


----------



## JT78681

Baff said:


> JT78681 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a deal on a Denon X3500H, but it's a refurbished unit and I've never bought a refurb so that makes me nervous. Have you guys ever had any issues buying a refurbished receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy from an authorized dealer, refurb or not. Find out what the warranty status is. I think it is 1 year for Denon refurbs.
> 
> I've never bought a refurb AVR. I have bought a lot of refurb Macs directly from Apple. Same warranty as new. Haven't had any more problems than I have with new computers.
> 
> With a non-authorized dealer, I'd be concerned that they might be selling you an "open box" return, rather than a refurb.
Click to expand...

This one is from accessories4less. I’ve never bought anything from them.


----------



## Baff

JT78681 said:


> This one is from accessories4less. I’ve never bought anything from them.


I haven't bought from them either, but a lot of people do. They are authorized: "Accessories4less is a factory authorized reseller for Denon Factory refurbished products. Remember all refurbished products include a 1 year factory warranty, all original accessories, and a 30 day DOA prepaid defective exchange (should it be required)."

I would certainly buy a refurb from them before I would buy a floor model from absolutely anyone.


----------



## Waylo

In case anyone is still looking, the Yamaha TSR-7850 sold by Costco is marked down to $449.99 until 7/16. It's on clearance so not available online, but local stores may still carry it.


----------



## jamisonia

nra4ever said:


> Wow that’s a salty price.



what's salty about it?


----------



## scotthal

*Yamaha TSR7850 (refurb) - $269.99*

Upcoming deal on Woot.com, goes live 07/16. Should be priced below $300 (last woot sale was $279.90). Tends to sell out quickly.


Deal just went live @12am CT. $269.99


----------



## Waylo

scotthal said:


> Upcoming deal on Woot.com, goes live 07/16. Should be priced below $300 (last woot sale was $279.90). Tends to sell out quickly.


Is there a place to see upcoming sales?


----------



## scotthal

Waylo said:


> Is there a place to see upcoming sales?


I signed up for their emails - the TSR7850R is listed in today's bit 'o spam: "Goodies coming Thursday, 7/16".


----------



## nra4ever

jamisonia said:


> what's salty about it?



Their price was $300 more than what I paid just a few days before and other sellers had them also for $200 to $300 less at that time. I don’t have and extra $200 to $300 to spare so for me that was a salty price.


----------



## PlanetAVS

nra4ever said:


> Their price was $300 more than what I paid just a few days before and other sellers had them also for $200 to $300 less at that time. I don’t have and extra $200 to $300 to spare so for me that was a salty price.


For the 3600H? Are you perhaps mixing it up with the 3500H?


----------



## nra4ever

jamisonia said:


> what's salty about it?





PlanetAVS said:


> For the 3600H? Are you perhaps mixing it up with the 3500H?



Oh you are correct sir. The discussion was about the 3500 and someone drop in a price for a 3600. Wish I had noticed that at the time. Lol.


----------



## PlanetAVS

nra4ever said:


> Oh you are correct sir. The discussion was about the 3500 and someone drop in a price for a 3600. Wish I had noticed that at the time. Lol.


$699 for the 3600H woulda been a hell of a price :crying:


----------



## jamisonia

Seems to be out of stock now. Might be better to wait for the 3700H anyway to future proof for HDMI 2.1, since I don't currently have the extra speakers to take advantage of Atmos yet anyway.


----------



## philpoe

For those that care, I was in Costco today, and the $489.99-$40.00 price is still in place.



Waylo said:


> In case anyone is still looking, the Yamaha TSR-7850 sold by Costco is marked down to $449.99 until 7/16. It's on clearance so not available online, but local stores may still carry it.


----------



## jamisonia

Looks like world wide stereo has more refurb 3600h back in stock for 999 this time. Not sure that counts as good deal since Amazon has new ones in stock for $100 more, and they were 899 before.


----------



## nra4ever

jamisonia said:


> Looks like world wide stereo has more refurb 3600h back in stock for 999 this time. Not sure that counts as good deal since Amazon has new ones in stock for $100 more, and they were 899 before.


I still have no regrets with my 3500 for $499. Should be good enough for a few years.


----------



## whiteboy714

nra4ever said:


> I still have no regrets with my 3500 for $499. Should be good enough for a few years.


I paid the same and am very happy with it at that price. Honestly though I haven't noticed much of a difference from my x1400.


----------



## vikes88

So I need expandability up to 11.2 the denon x3700, 4700, and 6700 would fit my needs. Anyone have a guess what might happen on black friday for any of these?


----------



## MTBDOC

Just picked up a new 3600 for under $1k (total cost shipped) from Sound Pros. It was the last one they had.


----------



## whiteboy714

MTBDOC said:


> Just picked up a new 3600 for under $1k (total cost shipped) from Sound Pros. It was the last one they had.


So just here to show off?


----------



## vikes88

MTBDOC said:


> Just picked up a new 3600 for under $1k (total cost shipped) from Sound Pros. It was the last one they had.


The 3600 would fit my needs also but I would want a steeper discount given some of the improvements in the 2020 models


----------



## erwos

I'm with you. I'm in the market for either a 3600 or 3700, but no way on earth I'm paying $1000 for a refurb 3600 if I can get a new 3700 for $200 more.


----------



## corey99699

Is the only difference between the 3700 and 4700 the power output? That's the only difference I could see, I'd like to save some money if the 3700 will power my speakers as well as my 4300 did.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baff

corey99699 said:


> Is the only difference between the 3700 and 4700 the power output? That's the only difference I could see, I'd like to save some money if the 3700 will power my speakers as well as my 4300 did.


From post 1 of the 2020 Denon Owners thread:
Upgrading from the X3700H to X4700H adds: front HDMI input, analog --> HDMI conversion, Zone 3 (same independent inputs as Zone 2 except not HDMI), a 2nd 12v trigger, front panel display of speaker inputs (or outputs), metal front panel with 2 line display, Custom 2 CH main zone settings (using FL/FR or dedicated Front B; LARGE/SMALL; crossover settings, sub – on/off, distance, level), Auro 3D 10.1/Auromatic, AL32 Processing, Bass Sync, same software used on the X8500H for improved audio quality also used on X4700H/X6700H; Remote Control able to store preset codes from other mfr devices (see below) and the ability to add Auro 3D Voice of God/Top Surround via the Subwoofer pre-out 2 only. Audyssey MultEQ XT32 (but not Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume, LFC) to be enabled with DTS Virtual:X as well as using Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume with IMAX Enhanced DTS:X - these features exist on the X4500H/X6500H and continue with the X4700H/X6700H.


----------



## corey99699

Thanks, alot more different than I thought. I think I'll probably plan on going with the 4700.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vikes88

Baff said:


> From post 1 of the 2020 Denon Owners thread:
> Upgrading from the X3700H to X4700H adds: front HDMI input, analog --> HDMI conversion, Zone 3 (same independent inputs as Zone 2 except not HDMI), a 2nd 12v trigger, front panel display of speaker inputs (or outputs), metal front panel with 2 line display, Custom 2 CH main zone settings (using FL/FR or dedicated Front B; LARGE/SMALL; crossover settings, sub – on/off, distance, level), Auro 3D 10.1/Auromatic, AL32 Processing, Bass Sync, same software used on the X8500H for improved audio quality also used on X4700H/X6700H; Remote Control able to store preset codes from other mfr devices (see below) and the ability to add Auro 3D Voice of God/Top Surround via the Subwoofer pre-out 2 only. Audyssey MultEQ XT32 (but not Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume, LFC) to be enabled with DTS Virtual:X as well as using Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume with IMAX Enhanced DTS:X - these features exist on the X4500H/X6500H and continue with the X4700H/X6700H.


There is really less than this makes it seem. The x3700 also has the Audyssey MultEQ XT32 which some are saying is the most important differentiator from even lower models. 

Here is another post from the owners thread on the x3700 vs 4700:

Probably the X4700H would be better if you need:

the Auro-Matic upmixer
the "Bass Sync" feature
the "2ch Playback" feature - the ability to set custom calibration for speaker size, SW On/Off, SW Mode, Crossover, FL+FR distances and levels when playing 2ch sources
the second trigger


----------



## beelzabuck

erwos said:


> I'm with you. I'm in the market for either a 3600 or 3700, but no way on earth I'm paying $1000 for a refurb 3600 if I can get a new 3700 for $200 more.


I purchased two 3600's from Greentoe this year. One In Feb for $757.08 and one in March for $765.82. Looks like prices have gone up since then, but likely to come back to this price point sometime soon. Both of mine came from the same vendor and had no issues.


----------



## kevindd992002

If your TV has hdmi 2.1 inputs anyway, what's the advantage of plugging hdmi 2.1 sources to the avr instead of just directly to the TV and using eARC to return audio back to the avr? Let'a assume eARC works without issues.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteboy714

beelzabuck said:


> I purchased two 3600's from Greentoe this year. One In Feb for $757.08 and one in March for $765.82. Looks like prices have gone up since then, but likely to come back to this price point sometime soon. Both of mine came from the same vendor and had no issues.


Wow those are some pretty nice prices. I wanted the 3600 but couldn't justify the x2 price I got for the 3500.


----------



## Baff

kevindd992002 said:


> If your TV has hdmi 2.1 inputs anyway, what's the advantage of plugging hdmi 2.1 sources to the avr instead of just directly to the TV and using eARC to return audio back to the avr? Let'a assume eARC works without issues.


As long as you have no eARC or sync issues, then plugging into your tv is just fine. Tons of people are planning to do exactly that.

One of the main advantages of plugging all equipment into the AVR is for people who use 2 different monitors, such as an OLED and a projector. Also, not all tvs have more than one hdmi 2.1 port.


----------



## khcoach

bought a denon 3700 from crutchfield the other day as they are back in stock and they took $20 off the pretax price because i chose a longer delivery option. Not much but every little bit can help. I can wait the extra maybe 3 to 4 days it'll take to get here (estimated tues delivery instead of friday).


----------



## MTBDOC

Given what has been seen on Amir's testing, it appears that the latest generation are NOT performing so well. When I looked at cost (including tax from most online vendors shipping to Alabama) my cost actually is comparable to a substantial discount. I am not concerned about 8k (I run a projector, and true workable AFFORDABLE 8k projectors are many years away) and so after a lot of consideration, I jumped at this. Just as an aside, I saw that they were selling them on Ebay for $1027 so I did a bit of digging. Eventually I found a marginally functional website, but they responded quite promptly to an email. It has shipped.

I really was going to get the 3700 but given the bugs showing up in the others, and lack of any discount on them at present, and simply wanting to 'get it over with' I went ahead and ordered. Sometimes I waste far too much time pondering something for a relatively few dollars. Given the rest of my investment in the theater, $100 either way just wasn't worth the worry.


----------



## kevindd992002

Baff said:


> As long as you have no eARC or sync issues, then plugging into your tv is just fine. Tons of people are planning to do exactly that.
> 
> One of the main advantages of plugging all equipment into the AVR is for people who use 2 different monitors, such as an OLED and a projector. Also, not all tvs have more than one hdmi 2.1 port.


Ok, that's what I thought. I'm planning my first HT setup and trying to determine what 7.2 AVR I should buy. Is it wiser to get the X2700 over the X1600? Or perhaps even wait for X1700 if they ever plan to release one in the near future?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baff

kevindd992002 said:


> Ok, that's what I thought. I'm planning my first HT setup and trying to determine what 7.2 AVR I should buy. Is it wiser to get the X2700 over the X1600? Or perhaps even wait for X1700 if they ever plan to release one in the near future?


There will be no 1700. Next year there might be an 1800.


----------



## coolmanfever

For savvy shoppers, what time of the year is good to shop for denon av receiver on discount ? Black Friday? Post Xmas?


----------



## scoobdude

After this flu stuff is over with. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## afrogt

it used to be after the new models have been released as they normally put the outgoing models on closeout. But with the pandemic it is really hard to say. I could get the x3500h last year for $375 as Fry's had them on closeout plus a 20% in store discount. But Fry's is a ghost town now with no inventory. The x4500h would have gone in the $650 range. 

Nowadays the x4500 is well over $1K and the x3500 is nowhere to be found new.

The pandemic has really changed availability so it is really hard to say when the best time to buy might be..


----------



## Rysa4

picked up a refurbished/reconditioned 
*Denon AVR-S540BT*

for 188.00 one year warranty newy packed with the inspector checklist. works fine. had it for about 2 months at most. just gotta watch for the deals. agree supply lines are thin.


----------



## eaayoung

I got lucky last year and snagged a 4500 at Frys for around $800. Bought a 3500 at BB during their Thanksgiving sale. Later returned it for the 4500. Then returned the BB 4500 when Frys put the 4500 on sale and close out. All about timing I guess.


----------



## coolmanfever

yeah. I notice price increased significantly.



https://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-avr-x4500h-receiver-8-hdmi-in-3-out-9-2-channel-125-w-ch--dolby-surround-sound-music-streaming-heos-black/6259315.p?skuId=6259315



I guess I will get a cheap costco one to run for now and return it once black friday or post xmas to get x4500 or x3500


----------



## kevindd992002

Are the brand new x3500's around? Or are they all refurbished?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

nra4ever said:


> I still have no regrets with my 3500 for $499. Should be good enough for a few years.





whiteboy714 said:


> I paid the same and am very happy with it at that price. Honestly though I haven't noticed much of a difference from my x1400.


Where'd you guys get the 3500 for that price?


----------



## afrogt

Onecall had it for that price about 6 weeks ago, but it was limited stock. Crutchfield had it for about $50 more during the same time. Also out of stock now. 

I don't know if the x3500 will be back since it is a 2018 model. The 2020 models are out now.


----------



## Kingcarcas

kevindd992002 said:


> Ok, that's what I thought. I'm planning my first HT setup and trying to determine what 7.2 AVR I should buy. Is it wiser to get the X2700 over the X1600? Or perhaps even wait for X1700 if they ever plan to release one in the near future?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You'll want pre-outs to future proof, X3***


----------



## whiteboy714

kevindd992002 said:


> Where'd you guys get the 3500 for that price?


I got mine here. 


https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/catalog/home-theater-receiver?manufacturer=19890



They were $579 with a coupon code TV15 that brought the price to $509 shipped. I talked to the guy and he said when the sale started they had 1000 of them, when I ordered mine
there was 100 left.


----------



## SouthernCA

kevindd992002 said:


> Where'd you guys get the 3500 for that price?


At Fry's. In addition 20% managers discount. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Kingcarcas said:


> You'll want pre-outs to future proof, X3***


Does the x3500h also have pre-outs?


whiteboy714 said:


> I got mine here.
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/catalog/home-theater-receiver?manufacturer=19890
> 
> 
> 
> They were $579 with a coupon code TV15 that brought the price to $509 shipped. I talked to the guy and he said when the sale started they had 1000 of them, when I ordered mine
> there was 100 left.


Were they brand new?


SouthernCA said:


> At Fry's. In addition 20% managers discount.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


How did you get the manager's discount?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernCA

kevindd992002 said:


> Does the x3500h also have pre-outs?Were they brand new?How did you get the manager's discount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Just ask for it from the greeter at front. They have certain number reserved for everyday at the greeter and also they mail them to you at home


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## afrogt

kevindd992002 said:


> Does the x3500h also have pre-outs?Were they brand new?How did you get the manager's discount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


last year during spring or summer if you were on Frys email list they would send an email with an additional 20% off code for in store purchases. Wasn't good for online purchases. Unfortunately I didn't need a new AVR during that time. Still very happy with my x3300.

You would present the code to the greeter up entry and get a 20% discount coupon. They must have known they were about to go belly up and cleared out inventory

yes they were brand new in box and yes the x3500h has preouts.


----------



## SouthernCA

afrogt said:


> last year during spring or summer if you were on Frys email list they would send an email with an additional 20% off code for in store purchases. Wasn't good for online purchases. Unfortunately I didn't need a new AVR during that time. Still very happy with my x3300.
> 
> You would present the code to the greeter up entry and get a 20% discount coupon. They must have known they were about to go belly up and cleared out inventory
> 
> yes they were brand new in box and yes the x3500h has preouts.


At the time I bought from Fry's, many other outlets also had similar pricing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteboy714

kevindd992002 said:


> Were they brand new?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


They were brand new. As far as Fry's go don't think they are really an option anymore. They are on the verge of bankruptcy and have little to no stock of anything.


----------



## RBhifi

The 3500 isn't even listed now, their gone.


----------



## RBhifi

whiteboy714 said:


> I got mine here.
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/catalog/home-theater-receiver?manufacturer=19890
> 
> 
> 
> They were $579 with a coupon code TV15 that brought the price to $509 shipped. I talked to the guy and he said when the sale started they had 1000 of them, when I ordered mine
> there was 100 left.


There's no 3500's listed now, their gone


----------



## socal swagger

I was on their site and saw some great prices... how was you buying experience? Was the avr new?


----------



## whiteboy714

socal swagger said:


> I was on their site and saw some great prices... how was you buying experience? Was the avr new?


Acoustic design? Experience was great and yes it was new.


----------



## DM2006RI

Anyone looking for a 3600H, Greentoe still has them (filled by electronics Express) for $849. Not as sweet a deal as the $730ish units from a year ago but the best you can find at the moment. The 3500's seem gone and the new 3700 is pricier.


----------



## MechanicalMan

whiteboy714 said:


> I got mine here.
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/catalog/home-theater-receiver?manufacturer=19890
> 
> 
> 
> They were $579 with a coupon code TV15 that brought the price to $509 shipped.


Thanks for posting. I'm surprised I didn't find out about that coupon sooner. Unfortunately, that site charges tax in my state. So I used their price to request a price match with Abt on an X4700H, and Abt beat the pre-tax price for me ($1399). I don't know what other people have been paying, but I thought that seemed like a pretty good price for the 4700 this early. Paid with PayPal and Discover to get 5% cashback.


----------



## whiteboy714

3500 popped back up. Was able to add to cart, with code TV15 it comes to $509. (No sales tax for me in OR)



https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/product/denon-avr-x3500h-black-72-channel-4k-a-v-receiver-with-3d-audio-heos-and-amazon-alexa-voice-control-avr-x3500h-168622


----------



## mitsu13gman

whiteboy714 said:


> 3500 popped back up. Was able to add to cart, with code TV15 it comes to $509. (No sales tax for me in OR)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/product/denon-avr-x3500h-black-72-channel-4k-a-v-receiver-with-3d-audio-heos-and-amazon-alexa-voice-control-avr-x3500h-168622


You must have gotten the only one they had. I sent them a message this morning and they said they were out of the 3500 but would do the 3600 for $899. Since the 3500's seem gone everywhere now, it was either the 3600 at that price, or a refurb 4500 for $100 more, so I went with the 3600.

Thank you all for pointing them out - I had no idea they existed and you've all saved me a good bit of money AND gotten me into a generation-newer model.

Gotta love this place!


----------



## rlb4

Are they doing any discount on the 3700?


----------



## afrogt

whiteboy714 said:


> 3500 popped back up. Was able to add to cart, with code TV15 it comes to $509. (No sales tax for me in OR)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acousticsounddesign.com/product/denon-avr-x3500h-black-72-channel-4k-a-v-receiver-with-3d-audio-heos-and-amazon-alexa-voice-control-avr-x3500h-168622


You're not going to get the x3500. I ordered one a couple days ago and the processing went thru successfully. Was notified that they are sold out,order canceled. Sorry


----------



## adaptor

afrogt said:


> You're not going to get the x3500. I ordered one a couple days ago and the processing went thru successfully. Was notified that they are sold out,order canceled. Sorry


I ordered one this morning. Damn. We'll see if it happens. They took the link down now.


----------



## MechanicalMan

rlb4 said:


> Are they doing any discount on the 3700?


I don't know if you'd get anything lower by talking to them -- but that coupon is sitewide, AFAIK, and should work on all Denon products. I doubt they actually have it in stock, so I'd be prepared to wait if you order. FWIW, I couldn't find anywhere on the site that lists which states are charged sales tax, so you may need to put in your address to find out.


----------



## socal swagger

Looking at the denon 960 but i do not see any reviews. Thru A/D it only a lil over 500 with code


----------



## Geekpryde

MechanicalMan said:


> I don't know if you'd get anything lower by talking to them -- but that coupon is sitewide, AFAIK, and should work on all Denon products. I doubt they actually have it in stock, so I'd be prepared to wait if you order. FWIW, I couldn't find anywhere on the site that lists which states are charged sales tax, so you may need to put in your address to find out.


Is ACOUSTIC SOUND DESIGN actually a Denon authorized dealer? I am liking the discount from the coupon but little worried about what you say here about them being in stock, and if they are really an AD.


----------



## eaayoung

They are. Here's a list of dealers:






Denon™ Home Theater | Enhance the Entertainment Experience


Every detail of a Denon audio product is crafted with a single goal in mind: to enhance the entertainment experience. Build your home theater here.




usa.denon.com


----------



## Sneaks

Hoping around Labor Day or Black Friday the Denon AVR-X4700H will be around grand somewhere. 🎯


----------



## whiteboy714

afrogt said:


> You're not going to get the x3500. I ordered one a couple days ago and the processing went thru successfully. Was notified that they are sold out,order canceled. Sorry


Oh that's too bad. They had removed the link for a while I thought since it was back up they might have had some more stock.


----------



## border411

I just confirmed with them. They only have the 2700 3600 4500 and 6500 in stock.


----------



## FLAman

Getting ready to buy a Denon X3700H AVR. Best deal I have found is at AcousticSoundDesign.com using the TV15 code. Comes out to $1090.50 with tax and free shipping. Anybody seen anything better?

Thanks,
Rick L.


----------



## MechanicalMan

FLAman said:


> Getting ready to buy a Denon X3700H AVR. Best deal I have found is at AcousticSoundDesign.com using the TV15 code. Comes out to $1090.50 with tax and free shipping. Anybody seen anything better?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick L.


No. But FWIW, you could do the same thing I did and use their price to try to get a better offer from a different authorized dealer that has a policy of beating competitor prices. I did it through online chat with Abt for the 4700, and it was extremely quick and easy. I only did that myself because Acoustic Sound Design charges tax in my state (MO) and Abt doesn't. And although no tax in my state with them, they do charge in many others: Abt Sales Tax 
But Abt beat the pre-tax price at ASD, so even if they both charged tax in my state, Abt would have been a little cheaper. FWIW, Abt also got stock in today. My 4700 has shipped, and the 3700 is also showing as in stock: Abt.com - Denon AVRX3700H


----------



## Sneaks

Nice price on a nice unit MechanicalMan I’m looking at that same unit.


----------



## Chi-Guy

I tried asking Abt to beat Acoustic Sound Design's price on the X3700H, but they were only willing to match it. Is there a list of other online dealers that beat competitor prices? Best Buy is the only place I can find these locally.


----------



## FLAman

Just ordered the X3700H from ABT for $1049.00 free shipping, no sales tax.

Thanks for the help!

Rick L.


----------



## nitz369

Last I talked to acousticdesign they had no stock of 3700.

Edit: not sure if those who are placing orders get them cancelled or just held, but confirmed with them they won’t be getting the 3700 for at least 20 more days.


----------



## tuskenraider

Sneaks said:


> Nice price on a nice unit MechanicalMan I’m looking at that same unit.


Abt had a 4700H in the showroom as a return last Thursday listed at $1349. My brother in law works there and would have been able to get me another 5% off, but I really wasn't looking to spend over $1K for a receiver going into my second system. It did not show on their display and returns page at the time. Maybe give them a call to see if it's still there if you're interested.


----------



## joeblow

I'm in the market for a reasonably priced receiver ($1K or less) that is HDMI 2.1 compatible. Do I have any options at this time (or in the near future)?


----------



## rrj

FLAman said:


> Just ordered the X3700H from ABT for $1049.00 free shipping, no sales tax.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Rick L.


@FLAman,

How did you get that price? I just chatted with ABT and the best they will do is $1149. Please share, thanks!


----------



## Chi-Guy

Refer Abt to the Acoustic Sound Design price with the 15% off coupon (TV15), they were willing to match the price of $1,019.15 for me but I turned them down because I was hoping for under $1k. Abt charges sales tax for my state.


----------



## Baff

joeblow said:


> I'm in the market for a reasonably priced receiver ($1K or less) that is HDMI 2.1 compatible. Do I have any options at this time (or in the near future)?


MSRP:
Denon S960H $649
Denon X2700H $849
Denon X3700H $1199

If you read this thread you will find that some are getting the 3700 for close to $1k.


----------



## joeblow

Baff said:


> MSRP:
> Denon S960H $649
> Denon X2700H $849
> Denon X3700H $1199
> 
> If you read this thread you will find that some are getting the 3700 for close to $1k.


Thank you! This was exactly what I was looking for.

My setup is too modest for the X3700H, so it's down to the first two options. Even though it costs $200 more, I'm leaning towards the X2700H if only so I can have it play my SiriusXM subscription (I currently listen to it from the car only). 

I may decide sometime this weekend if I want to splurge now, or wait for a sale. Thanks again.


----------



## DM2006RI

joeblow said:


> Thank you! This was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> My setup is too modest for the X3700H, so it's down to the first two options. Even though it costs $200 more, I'm leaning towards the X2700H if only so I can have it play my SiriusXM subscription (I currently listen to it from the car only).
> 
> I may decide sometime this weekend if I want to splurge now, or wait for a sale. Thanks again.


You still can grab a new 3600 for the MSRP of the 2700 if you use Greentoe -- includes tax + shipping in the price. My set-up may have been too modest also but the Audyssey XT32, which I believe starts in the 3XXX line, is a step-up from the usual Audyssey (though I do recommend the separate Audyssey Multieq app also, does a better job with calibration than using the AVR itself).


----------



## philpoe

The TV15 coupon code that lowered the price of the X3700H also works to lower the price of the S960H and X2700H at acousticsounddesign.
They'll hold your order and charge when in stock, but you may be able to use that to get price matching at ABT or elsewhere.

The X2700H has a streaming option for SiriusXM that the S960H doesn't?



joeblow said:


> Thank you! This was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> My setup is too modest for the X3700H, so it's down to the first two options. Even though it costs $200 more, I'm leaning towards the X2700H if only so I can have it play my SiriusXM subscription (I currently listen to it from the car only).
> 
> I may decide sometime this weekend if I want to splurge now, or wait for a sale. Thanks again.


----------



## joeblow

DM2006RI said:


> You still can grab a new 3600 for the MSRP of the 2700 if you use Greentoe -- includes tax + shipping in the price. My set-up may have been too modest also but the Audyssey XT32, which I believe starts in the 3XXX line, is a step-up from the usual Audyssey (though I do recommend the separate Audyssey Multieq app also, does a better job with calibration than using the AVR itself).


Yeah, but as I said above I am looking for HDMI 2.1 receivers. I think the 3600 won't allow 4K @120Hz, the advanced HDR modes and other gaming related features. Thanks anyway.



philpoe said:


> The TV15 coupon code that lowered the price of the X3700H also works to lower the price of the S960H and X2700H at acousticsounddesign.
> They'll hold your order and charge when in stock, but you may be able to use that to get price matching at ABT or elsewhere.
> 
> The X2700H has a streaming option for SiriusXM that the S960H doesn't?


Good looking out!

I'm pretty much locked in on the S960H model now. It doesn't support SiriusXM according to all the product detail sites I visited, but I figured out a separate way to listen to the stations while in the house, so it is no longer important to me when choosing a receiver ($200+ saved right there). I know that people like the advanced calibration options of the more expensive models, but I'll get by with the basic one here if I get it.

I checked the ASD site and the code you posted worked to knock off nearly $100. I don't have an account with any other A/V specialty store so I have no problem sticking with them since they are the ones officially with the discount (plus I live in Cali so taxes will apply regardless).

I'm close to hitting the order button, but will hold off a little bit longer...⌚


----------



## philpoe

Denon's product page does list SirusXM under the Heos features. That's why I was curious. The licensing should just be as a bundle for any Heos-capable unit.





Denon | Enhance the Entertainment Experience


Every detail of a Denon audio product is crafted with a single goal in mind: to enhance the entertainment experience.




usa.denon.com





If for some reason it doesn't, you can add Play-Fi streaming capabilities (pretty much the same services as Heos) by adding a Phorus PR5, which does include SiriusXM for $29





PR5 Receiver - Phorus


Premium, multi-room, wireless streaming audio. Our wireless speakers and audio app offer lossless streaming audio in every room, from any android device.



phorus.com







joeblow said:


> I'm pretty much locked in on the S960H model now. It doesn't support SiriusXM according to all the product detail sites I visited, but I figured out a separate way to listen to the stations while in the house, so it is no longer important to me when choosing a receiver ($200+ saved right there). I know that people like the advanced calibration options of the more expensive models, but I'll get by with the basic one here if I get it.


----------



## DM2006RI

joeblow said:


> Yeah, but as I said above I am looking for HDMI 2.1 receivers. I think the 3600 won't allow 4K @120Hz, the advanced HDR modes and other gaming related features. Thanks anyway.


Gotcha, no, you're right it won't. I'm connecting the 2.1 straight to my TV so I don't have to worry about lag and any other issue that might arise.

I have SiriusXM hooked up as part of the AVR's Heos as well, so that _should_ be a part of whatever Denon receiver you pick up -- unless they tinker with the built-in features depending on what model you have.


----------



## joeblow

philpoe said:


> Denon's product page does list SirusXM under the Heos features. That's why I was curious. The licensing should just be as a bundle for any Heos-capable unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon | Enhance the Entertainment Experience
> 
> 
> Every detail of a Denon audio product is crafted with a single goal in mind: to enhance the entertainment experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa.denon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If for some reason it doesn't, you can add Play-Fi streaming capabilities (pretty much the same services as Heos) by adding a Phorus PR5, which does include SiriusXM for $29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR5 Receiver - Phorus
> 
> 
> Premium, multi-room, wireless streaming audio. Our wireless speakers and audio app offer lossless streaming audio in every room, from any android device.
> 
> 
> 
> phorus.com


Haha, my solution was simpler than that. My PC is connected to my HDTV, but I never bothered to check if I can stream from the SIriusXM website until today (it works fine). Sure, I don't have remote control access to manage it, but I'm a casual listener anyway so it doesn't matter (mouse+kb is fine for me).

BTW, this comparison site says that the S960H doesn't have access to SirusXM but the X2700H does. EDIT: The official Denon site suggests it supports it, but there is an asterisk next to some of the streaming services like SiriusXM. I can't find what it references, but perhaps it is an advisory that not all areas in the country support that service.


----------



## joeblow

philpoe said:


> The TV15 coupon code that lowered the price of the X3700H also works to lower the price of the S960H and X2700H at acousticsounddesign.
> *They'll hold your order and charge when in stock, but you may be able to use that to get price matching at ABT or elsewhere.*
> 
> The X2700H has a streaming option for SiriusXM that the S960H doesn't?


Sorry for quoting you again but are you saying that they currently don't have the S960H in stock? I'm on the website but don't see that indicated anywhere. How can I confirm they can ship it once I complete the order and not at some undetermined point in the future? ABT says the unit is back ordered for 30+ days.


----------



## philpoe

You're going to have to call them to verify, but I doubt that they have them in stock.
I ordered a different model from acousticsounddesign. Everything looked like they had it in stock, and I got a confirmation email. A couple of days later I went to check the tracking info to confirm arrival date to make sure someone was home. Turned out there was no tracking info. I called them asking what was going on, and was told that they were all on allocation with no confirmed arrival date. I asked why my card was charged, and he said it was just a hold (I confirmed that later). At no point in the process did they tell me they were out of stock.
I kept the order because I had the discounted price.
I called back again last week to see what the situation was. I was told that "thousands" of units are on their way and orders would be fulfilled within 3 weeks.

I've used the time to research other models that had the feature set I wanted, and pulled the trigger on a higher end used model. I wanted HDR10+ for future-proofing, but realized even with the sale price that I was buying something that I can't use today, which I rarely do. I'm likely going to cancel my order.

ZK Electronics is a great comparison resource, and helped me find the older model, but I always check the manufacturer site afterwards.
For one thing they don't take firmware updates into account, so when I was looking for Airplay 2 and eARC systems, they didn't show older models that gained it through firmware.
The SiriusXM (and Pandora) is an interesting miss, since they're always included in Heos.
In any case, an email to Denon support should clear that up one way or another.



joeblow said:


> BTW, this comparison site says that the S960H doesn't have access to SirusXM but the X2700H does. EDIT: The official Denon site suggests it supports it, but there is an asterisk next to some of the streaming services like SiriusXM. I can't find what it references, but perhaps it is an advisory that not all areas in the country support that service.





joeblow said:


> Sorry for quoting you again but are you saying that they currently don't have the S960H in stock? I'm on the website but don't see that indicated anywhere. How can I confirm they can ship it once I complete the order and not at some undetermined point in the future?


----------



## Ewingr

joeblow said:


> Sorry for quoting you again but are you saying that they currently don't have the S960H in stock? I'm on the website but don't see that indicated anywhere. How can I confirm they can ship it once I complete the order and not at some undetermined point in the future? ABT says the unit is back ordered for 30+ days.


Just now jumping into the thread...

This may be exactly what you meant, but I just checked the ASD site, and it says even less than it not being in stock...it doesn't list the 960 at all. Nor do the list the s750h.


----------



## joeblow

^^^Here you go...



philpoe said:


> Denon's product page does list SirusXM under the Heos features. That's why I was curious. The licensing should just be as a bundle for any Heos-capable unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon | Enhance the Entertainment Experience
> 
> 
> Every detail of a Denon audio product is crafted with a single goal in mind: to enhance the entertainment experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa.denon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If for some reason it doesn't, you can add Play-Fi streaming capabilities (pretty much the same services as Heos) by adding a Phorus PR5, which does include SiriusXM for $29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR5 Receiver - Phorus
> 
> 
> Premium, multi-room, wireless streaming audio. Our wireless speakers and audio app offer lossless streaming audio in every room, from any android device.
> 
> 
> 
> phorus.com


Eh, I'm pretty big on "truth in advertising". If Acoustic Sound Design can't be upfront with their current stock status, then I'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Ewingr

Oh, If I go to the Home Theater Receivers, and select Denon filter, I see both of the ones I listed above. But if I type in the name in the search bar it finds neither.


----------



## philpoe

When I called them asking about my order, I was told that they had a number of items in stock that I had already looked for on their page that weren't listed.
I was offered a slightly discounted price to order one. I was tempted, but waited to do research on older models.
As joeblow says, I'd much prefer that they state they're backordered. That's part of the reason I'm probably going to cancel.



Ewingr said:


> Just now jumping into the thread...
> This may be exactly what you meant, but I just checked the ASD site, and it says even less than it not being in stock...it doesn't list the 960 at all. Nor do the list the s750h.





joeblow said:


> ^^^Here you go...
> Eh, I'm pretty big on "truth in advertising". If Acoustic Sound Design can't be upfront with their current stock status, then I'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## joeblow

Yeah, I might just bite the bullet and go with MSRP on Amazon (which is probably a crime in this thread 🚓). It won't be so bad since the fam gave me $150 in gift cards I haven't used. That will bring the price down to $500 with free shipping.


----------



## philpoe

Interesting. I just did the same thing and see many more models. Like you say, I searched and couldn't find them. 
More interesting is that the 2019 model I was offered as an in-stock replacement isn't listed even with the brand filter.

The pricing seems off as well. some 2016 models cost more than 2017 models, and equal the price of the 2019 models.



Ewingr said:


> Oh, If I go to the Home Theater Receivers, and select Denon filter, I see both of the ones I listed above. But if I type in the name in the search bar it finds neither.


----------



## joeblow

...and the purchase for the Denon AVR-S960H has been made.

As I said above, I went ahead and got it off of Amazon since I had $150 in gift cards from the family to redeem. The store page showed that Amazon itself had the item on back order, but it showed a highly rated third party seller who still had one in stock to be delivered this week. I called them up and they confirmed that they do have that one unit, so I pulled the trigger for $500 of my own money (pre-tax).

Thanks for the help everyone!

EDIT: I just got a notice from Amazon that the seller (Walts TV) shipped my order via UPS an hour after completing the transaction! I'm impressed. :-D


----------



## FLAman

rrj said:


> @FLAman,
> 
> How did you get that price? I just chatted with ABT and the best they will do is $1149. Please share, thanks!


I chatted with a salesman via their website. Asked if ABT would match ASD's price with the 15% coupon. He came back and said he would be willing to extend a previous promotion at $1049.00, so I took it. He also mentioned that they had it in stock and ASD didn't.


----------



## bluefan25

How much of a downgrade (if any) would it be if I go from the old x2200 which is starting to fail to the S960? Or should I look at the x2600 or new x2700 (though both will be more than I originally paid for my x2200)?


----------



## Baff

bluefan25 said:


> How much of a downgrade (if any) would it be if I go from the old x2200 which is starting to fail to the S960? Or should I look at the x2600 or new x2700 (though both will be more than I originally paid for my x2200)?


From the first page of the 2020 Denon owner's thread, upgrading from 960 to 2700:
"Upgrading from the S960H adds Audyssey MultEQ XT (8 mic positions), Zone 2 pre-outs, PHONO input, No analog --> HDMI conversion (ie. X4700H is the lowest model with this feature), a removable power cord, RS-232, Crestron/Control 4 interface, ISF (Day/Night) calibration settings (to be set by an ISF calibrator), 3 year warranty, able to use the Audyssey MultEQ Editor app. Includes “ihiji Invision” and Domotz Pro remote system management technology. Note there is no front HDMI input."


----------



## bluefan25

Baff said:


> From the first page of the 2020 Denon owner's thread, upgrading from 960 to 2700:
> "Upgrading from the S960H adds Audyssey MultEQ XT (8 mic positions), Zone 2 pre-outs, PHONO input, No analog --> HDMI conversion (ie. X4700H is the lowest model with this feature), a removable power cord, RS-232, Crestron/Control 4 interface, ISF (Day/Night) calibration settings (to be set by an ISF calibrator), 3 year warranty, able to use the Audyssey MultEQ Editor app. Includes “ihiji Invision” and Domotz Pro remote system management technology. Note there is no front HDMI input."


thanks for the info, it only gives me the differences between the 960 to 2700... looking for differences between 2200 (2015) to the new 960. TIA


----------



## joeblow

My Denon AVR-S960H ordered above from Walts TV (via Amazon) on Saturday arrived right now. Three day free delivery (including Sunday) is legit! 

I guess it's time to dive into the official thread for this receiver to get the most out of its features.


----------



## afrogt

bluefan25 said:


> thanks for the info, it only gives me the differences between the 960 to 2700... looking for differences between 2200 (2015) to the new 960. TIA


Not much of a difference from x2200 and s960.

x2200 has Audyssey Mult EQ XT while s960 has lower Audyssey Mult EQ. Not a big difference in my opinion.They will sound very similar.

Audyssey XT32 is what makes the huge difference but neither receiver has that.

s960 has turntable input, HEOS, eARC and HDMI 2.1 and Dolby Atmos Virtualization and DTS: Virtual X, x2200 has none of those features. s960 also has better On Screen Display over 4K sources.

Because it is 4-5 years newer, you'll probably like the extra features of the s960.


----------



## joeblow

bluefan25 said:


> thanks for the info, it only gives me the differences between the 960 to 2700... looking for differences between 2200 (2015) to the new 960. TIA


afroGT gave you a summary of the S960's extra features, but I want to make sure you understand how much more HDMI 2.1 compatibility offers you over HDMI 2.0 tech on older displays (especially if you're a gamer getting a next-gen console):

4K resolution at 120Hz or 8K resolution at 60Hz
eARC
Dynamic HDR
Variable Refresh Rate
Quick Frame Transport
Quick Media Switching
Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM)
A/V Lip-Sync enhancements
Check out this article for a detailed explanation of each bullet point.

Also, as I said above the S960H has been sold out at most places. The one I ordered on Amazon a few days ago was the last one in stock by a third-party seller, and it was offered for the standard $650. 

I checked Amazon right now, and the third party sellers with it in stock are now asking for $699. If you can find it for less somewhere, you may want to pull the trigger if you're interested.


----------



## Bill97Z

Noted A4L has the Marantz SR6014 for 999 with a 3 yr warranty. This is the sister model to the Dinan X3600


----------



## Marionette

I wanted to get some input on a receiver as I am new to this whole thing and I am trying to read and understand but its like trying to teach me latin. Even though I have Latin heritage, the language slips by me

So I am building a theater room 14x28x9 ft ceiling. I want to do 7.2.4 eventually but for now 7.2 will work. I am thinking Denon or Marantz SR6014 or the X4500. I think I need a little more power touch my Monitor RS6 towers that I have. Anyway, My thought is 11 channels will be tough for any one amp to do and do it well. So, I am thinking buy the 7.2 amp now and in a year upgrade to another amp that can push the towers and center channel better.... Maybe 200 watts each on a 5.1 and use this one as the master to dictate the source and sound to the atmos and side speakers and its frequency response. Use the pre outs to the other amp and use that for the 5 bigger speakers. I hope that makes sense...... But my question is do I need to worry about upscale on the HDMI? I have some blue ray and older dvd. I am going to get a 4k projector.... not sure what and a AT screen with speakers behind it on the "stage". Anyway, interested in the thoughts of you gurus and geniuses here cuz I am not one of those.... hahahhahaah
THanks

Mario


----------



## JRB2201

This crowd has always steered me in the right direction, for which I am grateful and am coming back for more. Following a lightning strike (deductible _juuustt _high enough to preclude a claim), I am piecing a system back together. Ordered an Epson 4010 projector and need to replace my Denon 2313 with something more...current. From reading through the posts on here, I see that there is a supply shortage due to Covid but I am pretty desperate. 

Only need 5.1 (but like the idea of 7.2 optionality) which leads me to my question: is $650 for a refurb Marantz sr5013 a good deal? Is there something else I should be looking at in that price range?

Thank you.


----------



## circumstances

I'm also looking at the Denon X3700H.

I've seen posts talking about Labor Day sales. Is that likely?

Is the TV15, ABT matching thing still going on?

What is the prevailing wisdom on getting the lowest price right now?


----------



## circumstances

Chi-Guy said:


> Refer Abt to the Acoustic Sound Design price with the 15% off coupon (TV15), they were willing to match the price of $1,019.15 for me but I turned them down because I was hoping for under $1k. Abt charges sales tax for my state.


Thank you Chi-Guy. I'm on the chat with them right now picking it up for $1,019.15 out the door, because of your post.


----------



## bigdad56

looking for a receiver that I can run 5.1.4 Atmos setup with. Very budget conscious is there any way to get one under $700? All suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## philpoe

Unfortunately, you'd have to go used. New and refurbished are going to cost more than that.
The lowest I see at the moment is $850 for a Marantz SR6013 at accessories4less.

If they were still available, there were Onkyo (TX-RZ630) and Pioneer (VSX-LX303) models that would have fit your price point (actually well below as MSRP was $500).
However, they were susceptible to overheating and had limited firmware functionality and configuration. 
Additionally, Onkyo group's purchase has put distribution and support into a bit of Chaos at the moment.
Some higher level models were better performers that would sometimes hit that $700 price point before they disappeared.

Ebay or Craigslist may have some available used. They're new enough that there should still be factory warranty available on the Pioneer Elite and TX-RZ lines as I believe they had 3 year warranties.



bigdad56 said:


> looking for a receiver that I can run 5.1.4 Atmos setup with. Very budget conscious is there any way to get one under $700? All suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## bigdad56

philpoe said:


> Unfortunately, you'd have to go used. New and refurbished are going to cost more than that.
> The lowest I see at the moment is $850 for a Marantz SR6013 at accessories4less.
> 
> If they were still available, there were Onkyo (TX-RZ630) and Pioneer (VSX-LX303) models that would have fit your price point (actually well below as MSRP was $500).
> However, they were susceptible to overheating and had limited firmware functionality and configuration.
> Additionally, Onkyo group's purchase has put distribution and support into a bit of Chaos at the moment.
> Some higher level models were better performers that would sometimes hit that $700 price point before they disappeared.
> 
> Ebay or Craigslist may have some available used. They're new enough that there should still be factory warranty available on the Pioneer Elite and TX-RZ lines as I believe they had 3 year warranties.



You are the man philpoe. I think I'm going to bight the bullet and get the Denon AVR-X3600H that you suggested. Looks like I can pick one up for around $1100-1200 although there aren't any that I saw on Ebay right now. I did pull the trigger on the infinity speakers you suggested. It was only an extra $80 for the Reference 253 towers so definitely went with those!


----------



## philpoe

If you're going to spend full price on an X3600H, you might consider following the leads of others above and get a discounted price on an X3700H. After using the TV15 discount to leverage against other sellers, you'd be spending the same (or less?) to get the newer receiver.

Enjoy those Infinity speakers!



bigdad56 said:


> You are the man philpoe. I think I'm going to bight the bullet and get the Denon AVR-X3600H that you suggested. Looks like I can pick one up for around $1100-1200 although there aren't any that I saw on Ebay right now. I did pull the trigger on the infinity speakers you suggested. It was only an extra $80 for the Reference 253 towers so definitely went with those!


----------



## DM2006RI

Denon 3600 can still be had for $849 at Greentoe. I bought one a couple of weeks ago, and another poster mentioned they had used the same deal last week in the 2019 Denon thread.


----------



## moogs74

bigdad56 said:


> You are the man philpoe. I think I'm going to bight the bullet and get the Denon AVR-X3600H that you suggested. Looks like I can pick one up for around $1100-1200 although there aren't any that I saw on Ebay right now.


Why spend $1200 on a 3600H when a 3700H is $1199?


----------



## Narog

Hello everyone i got one question.Pleas help me with this Yamaha amplifier ax 596, those it ok, for listening  music in stereo mode two chanel.He is got to other side preout section
. What does it mean,d?? Do i really plug my avr reciver to this function,like preamp listening radio,flac othe stuff.
Looking at that model amplifier preout section four terminal..What does it mean,??!Is it possible biamping speakers on this antique amp.. What possiblity does... Thanks for your time and attention..
















Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Narog

This is my current set up Yamaha reciver,i 473..s good ht, music less capable
.no power ..So I need strong amplifier.. For my Jamo s608..
















Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bigdad56

moogs74 said:


> Why spend $1200 on a 3600H when a 3700H is $1199?



Yea that doesn't make any sense!


----------



## bigdad56

What do you guys think of the Denon AVR X1600h at less than half the cost? $1100 is really kind of out of my budget to go with 4 overhead speakers. I may need to go with just 2 overhead. My room is pretty small and IDK if two additional speakers will make all that big of a difference. Not sure if the 80 watts will be enough juice though? I just purchased the infinity reference speakers on sale this weekend and most are rated for 200.


----------



## philpoe

This isn't the correct thread to get your answers for details of the AX-596.
However, the manual makes the connections clear on pages 7 and 9.


https://usa.yamaha.com/files/download/other_assets/2/319722/AX-596.pdf



To use it to offload the L/R speakers from the AVR, use any input besides PHONO.



Narog said:


> Hello everyone i got one question.Pleas help me with this Yamaha amplifier ax 596, those it ok, for listening  music in stereo mode two chanel.He is got to other side preout section
> . What does it mean,d?? Do i really plug my avr reciver to this function,like preamp listening radio,flac othe stuff.
> Looking at that model amplifier preout section four terminal..What does it mean,??!Is it possible biamping speakers on this antique amp.. What possiblity does... Thanks for your time and attention..


----------



## philpoe

If you look back at the past couple of pages you'll see that people have gotten the X3600H as low as $850 on greentoe. That may be within budget and get you all the channels
The X3700H "sells" for $1020 at acousticsounddesign with the TV15 code. They're not shipping yet (but if they were to be believed, it's due about now)

Is the AVR-X1600H new or refurbished at that price? In either case, where do you see it?
If it's the "renewed" Amazon one for $530, that only has 90 days warranty. 
For the sake of 3 years warranty, you might consider a new one at full price.

If you move fast, Crutchfield is selling a "used" one on ebay for $500.76, but it has full warranty. There's only 1 left.








Denon AVR-X1600H Dolby Atmos 7.2ch home theater receiver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Denon AVR-X1600H Dolby Atmos 7.2ch home theater receiver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Don't worry about the power levels. 80W is fine, especially for a small room. Even if the speakers can handle 200W, that's probably maximum. RMS would probably be half that.



bigdad56 said:


> Yea that doesn't make any sense!





bigdad56 said:


> What do you guys think of the Denon AVR X1600h at less than half the cost? $1100 is really kind of out of my budget to go with 4 overhead speakers. I may need to go with just 2 overhead. My room is pretty small and IDK if two additional speakers will make all that big of a difference. Not sure if the 80 watts will be enough juice though? I just purchased the infinity reference speakers on sale this weekend and most are rated for 200.


----------



## bigdad56

philpoe said:


> If you look back at the past couple of pages you'll see that people have gotten the X3600H as low as $850 on greentoe. That may be within budget and get you all the channels
> The X3700H "sells" for $1020 at acousticsounddesign with the TV15 code. They're not shipping yet (but if they were to be believed, it's due about now)
> 
> Is the AVR-X1600H new or refurbished at that price? In either case, where do you see it?
> If it's the "renewed" Amazon one for $530, that only has 90 days warranty.
> For the sake of 3 years warranty, you might consider a new one at full price.
> 
> If you move fast, Crutchfield is selling a "used" one on ebay for $500.76, but it has full warranty. There's only 1 left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-X1600H Dolby Atmos 7.2ch home theater receiver | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Denon AVR-X1600H Dolby Atmos 7.2ch home theater receiver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the power levels. 80W is fine, especially for a small room. Even if the speakers can handle 200W, that's probably maximum. RMS would probably be half that.


Never knew about greentoe it's a pretty cool concept. I put an offer for $750 to see if any counters come available. Will let you know if anyone accepts. For the extra couple hundred it's worth it to me! Thanks once again Philpoe!


----------



## DM2006RI

Greentoe is solid from my expeience, I've had good recent luck with them for my Denon 3600 and Sony 900H '50 tv.

I don't think they will go down to $749 again on the 3600, that was due to a Denon sale months ago they adjusted for. $849 is still the best deal you will find on one, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## nitz369

GT just sent in stock notification on the X3700h, I just bought TV need to hold off on the AVR right now, maybe someone will post the counter offers.


----------



## Chi-Guy

I submitted an offer for the X3700H on Greentoe and will post their response. Hopefully they have a good price because I can't get the Sharc I bought to work with my Denon 2112ci and I'm using the optical connection instead.


----------



## bigdad56

DM2006RI said:


> Greentoe is solid from my expeience, they use Electronics Express and I've had good recent luck with them for my Denon 3600 and Sony 900H '50 tv.
> 
> I don't think they will go down to $749 again on the 3600, that was due to a Denon sale months ago they adjusted for. $849 is still the best deal you will find on one, but it's worth a shot!


They countered at $849 and I accepted. Sounded like a fair deal to me.


----------



## bigdad56

Does anyone have experience as to how long it usually takes greentoe to process an order once it's been accepted?


----------



## Chi-Guy

bigdad56 said:


> Does anyone have experience as to how long it usually takes greentoe to process an order once it's been accepted?


Might depend on which merchant they go with, but when I bought my TV through them I received a shipment confirmation the day after my offer was accepted. The TV arrived a week later.


----------



## Chi-Guy

Greentoe countered my offer for the Denon AVR-X3700H with a price of $949. Since there's not sales tax through them, I picked it up.


----------



## uncrx2003

Dang, I just accepted $1029 for the x3700 through Greentoe.


----------



## afrogt

$949 with no tax or shipping seems to be the going rate for the x3700. There is a Slickdeals thread about it.








Greentoe Coupons, Promo Codes, Deals & Sales ~ Jul 2021


Use this valid ERROR% off Greentoe Promo Code today. See all 1 Greentoe coupon, promo, discount, deals & free shipping codes for Jul 2021.




slickdeals.net


----------



## S31Ender

For anyone still waiting for Acoustic Sound Design to fill their order from the 15 percent off code we all talked about a couple weeks ago...
They have updated their website to reflect in-stock items ready to ship.

However, they are also doing something hinky...
If you're still waiting on your order to ship, you should attempt to log-in and check the status.
I went to check the updated status on my order now that I saw they had stock, and not only was the unfilled order gone, my whole account was deleted.
Big bummer since I decided to have the patience to stick it out with them and wait, rather than cancel the order and buy from Best Buy last week when they got some units in.


----------



## Sneaks

Does anyone know the going rate at Greentoe for the Denon AVR-X4700H? I prefer the 4700H over the 3700H the 3700H at a price of $949 is some what tempting though. But really going Denon AVR-X4700H if I find a decent price.


----------



## corey99699

Sneaks said:


> Does anyone know the going rate at Greentoe for the Denon AVR-X4700H? I prefer the 4700H over the 3700H the 3700H at a price of $949 is some what tempting though. But really going Denon AVR-X4700H if I find a decent price.


I was going to ask the same, I'm looking at the 4700 also.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickman777

bigdad56 said:


> looking for a receiver that I can run 5.1.4 Atmos setup with. Very budget conscious is there any way to get one under $700? All suggestions are appreciated!


Costco.com has the Denon S-750H for 429.00. I have one running now running in my home and it has plenty of power to rock the house. Atmos sounds great !


----------



## afrogt

^^He's looking for a AVR that does 5.1.4, the s750 only does 5.1.2.
Right now its gonna be tough to find a 9 channel AVR under $700


----------



## bigdad56

afrogt said:


> ^^He's looking for a AVR that does 5.1.4, the s750 only does 5.1.2.
> Right now its gonna be tough to find a 9 channel AVR under $700


Ended up getting an avr x3600h off of greentoe for $849 and bought some infinity towers on the Labor Day sale for will actually be running 7.1.4. Thanks to everyone for the advice!


----------



## kvsmadhu

Yesterday, Greentoe gave me a counter offer of $1299 for Denon-X4700H. I'm still undecided between that and X3700H.


----------



## J Devil 666

Crutchfield has the Denon 6500 for $400 off
$1799


----------



## Sneaks

For a 2 year old receiver that does not seem like a deal. Still looking for a 4700H
Does anyone know the going rate at Greentoe for the Denon AVR-X4700H or any other good deals on it.


----------



## afrogt

$1299 at Greentoe. Read two posts above yours.


----------



## Sneaks

Thanks kvs and afrogt that will work


----------



## nitynity

bigdad56 said:


> Ended up getting an avr x3600h off of greentoe for $849 and bought some infinity towers on the Labor Day sale for will actually be running 7.1.4. Thanks to everyone for the advice!


Is it a brand new item from an authorized dealer? I have been waiting on the 3600 as well, but no sale for labor day, maybe due to corona. How reliable is greentoe? 

I had a bad experience through Greentoe back in 2018 when I was trying to buy my big screen TV. Initially they responded well, but few days later, they stopped replying my emails even though I tried to contact them several times over a course of a week and finally my deal from the vendor expired. 

I ended up buying the TV through local Fry's. They replied a week later apologizing for not responding and made lame excuses like *we were very busy* blah blah. I don't mind paying full price on it, only that if it drops *$200* before the year end, I will feel like an idiot. lol


----------



## bigdad56

nitynity said:


> Is it a brand new item from an authorized dealer? I have been waiting on the 3600 as well, but no sale for labor day, maybe due to corona. How reliable is greentoe?
> 
> I had a bad experience through Greentoe back in 2018 when I was trying to buy my big screen TV. Initially they responded well, but few days later, they stopped replying my emails even though I tried to contact them several times over a course of a week and finally my deal from the vendor expired.
> 
> I ended up buying the TV through local Fry's. They replied a week later apologizing for not responding and made lame excuses like *we were very busy* blah blah. I don't mind paying full price on it, only that if it drops *$200* before the year end, I will feel like an idiot. lol


This is my first time buying from them and it shipped yesterday and is supposed to arrive today. I'm assuming it took an extra couple of days due to the long weekend.


----------



## nitynity

kvsmadhu said:


> Yesterday, Greentoe gave me a counter offer of $1299 for Denon-X4700H. I'm still undecided between that and X3700H.


Depends on what features you plan on using. You get 20W extra per channel and Aura 3D capability on 4700. That's mostly about it.


----------



## oldiechelsea

I'm just wondering where the forum stands on this:
Can I post either in this existing thread here or in my own new thread along the line of 'can someone suggest any particular older audio amp with ___ feature thats currently available on ebay.ca?' line of discussion? I mean its not exactly either a personal ad or where-to-buy which the rules directly refers to.

Thanks before I perhaps actually make any post about it (right now I'm still thinking about what I need it to do, beside looking through what other users already have/recommended)


----------



## philpoe

This particular thread is for deals found on new receivers, amps and processors.
Your query is probably best made in a new thread in the general forum.

You'll get some pointers to specific ebay items or some amazon product numbers.
We're not supposed to discuss street prices or post retail links.



oldiechelsea said:


> I'm just wondering where the forum stands on this:
> Can I post either in this existing thread here or in my own new thread along the line of 'can someone suggest any particular older audio amp with ___ feature thats currently available on ebay.ca?' line of discussion? I mean its not exactly either a personal ad or where-to-buy which the rules directly refers to.
> 
> Thanks before I perhaps actually make any post about it (right now I'm still thinking about what I need it to do, beside looking through what other users already have/recommended)


----------



## DM2006RI

Been said on here a few times, but don't be shy about calling up a retailer before making a purchase, especially these days. I had to return my Denon 3600 off Greentoe and went looking for a 4500. Was eyeing an open box item and called the site I was looking at to see what their stock was; they offered a brand new one for only $50 more (and $500 off their quoted website price).


----------



## KnifeGuy

Looking for some recommendations

I'd like to get a new AVR/processor.

I'm currently running a Denon 4520ci but using it a pre into a Sherbourn amp. so I only really need the preamp section.

I need HDMI 2.0 obviously. HDCP 2.2 would be nice but not a deal breaker.

Don't need legacy connections but some kind of room correction would be a definite plus.

I'd like to money is no object but I'm married so...somewhere in the $1k neighborhood. Less is good too.


----------



## Robbob808

DM has a good point. It never hurts to ask. I had posted in the Great Deals thread about 4500h’s open box for $999 at IQ-AV. Some people have reported receiving new ones at that price.


----------



## philpoe

Check out the posts over the last page or 2. The Denon AVR-X3600H (HDCP 2.3 + HDMI 2.0b, 4K HDR) and AVR-X3700H (HDCP 2.3 + HDMI 2.1, 8K) are available at your price point.
They are 9 channels, expandable to 11, have the Audyssey MultEQ XT32 like the 4520ci, and analog preouts to go to your amp.

Sometimes going refurbished can save you some money, but with the prices seen to get those models new, I'm not sure it's worth it in this case.



KnifeGuy said:


> Looking for some recommendations
> 
> I'd like to get a new AVR/processor.
> 
> I'm currently running a Denon 4520ci but using it a pre into a Sherbourn amp. so I only really need the preamp section.
> 
> I need HDMI 2.0 obviously. HDCP 2.2 would be nice but not a deal breaker.
> 
> Don't need legacy connections but some kind of room correction would be a definite plus.
> 
> I'd like to money is no object but I'm married so...somewhere in the $1k neighborhood. Less is good too.


----------



## S31Ender

How are you guys all getting orders in on Greentoe? Every Denon receiver is listed as backordered or "Coming Soon" when I look?
Was hoping to get a good deal on an X1600 now that Acoustic Sound Design cancelled my order and deleted my account (apparently that's how they tell you they are backordered...)

What am I missing?

With the Xbox Series X and PS5 coming out, my old AVR-1000 isn't going to cut it (Xbox doesn't have optical out, receiver isn't 4k, my projector doesn't have ARC) 
I need something before November but didn't want to go all out as I know next year hopefully we'll see some updated Denons with more than 1 8k input.
I'm struggling to get a receiver to tide me over until next year. 

Damn Covid! lol.

After re-reading....If I sounded bitter...I am maybe a little, but didn't mean to sound THAT bitter.


----------



## afrogt

^^Submit an offer to Greentoe. They use multiple vendors. Some may still have stock for what you're looking for.


----------



## uncrx2003

EE (through Greentoe) marked my order as shipped. However, they didn't have any in stock so they couldn't ship it (Denon 3700). It wasn't cool. It looks like EE is the only seller on Greentoe right now. It's a bit disappointing. Will have to wait until another seller gets involved.


----------



## S31Ender

afrogt said:


> ^^Submit an offer to Greentoe. They use multiple vendors. Some may still have stock for what you're looking for.


Thanks for responding 

I wanted to submit and offer but there isn't an option to. Most denon receivers (read, almost every single one currently) they list as backordered or coming soon and the button is only to notify.
Normally I'd just be like "well, that's a bummer", but I was following this thread and people seemed to be able to submit and get acceptance on units that show as unavailable to me. So I was trying to figure out if there was a step I was missing somehow.


----------



## DM2006RI

One likely problem is that the 3700 Greentoe deal showed up on the Slickdeals site so now everyone and their mother is aware of it and they probably _are _sold out and/or stressed with similar orders. Not that it excuses having to cancel an order, though, that they "accepted".



S31Ender said:


> Thanks for responding
> 
> I wanted to submit and offer but there isn't an option to. Most denon receivers (read, almost every single one currently) they list as backordered or coming soon and the button is only to notify.
> Normally I'd just be like "well, that's a bummer", but I was following this thread and people seemed to be able to submit and get acceptance on units that show as unavailable to me. So I was trying to figure out if there was a step I was missing somehow.


You're doing it right, they're just unavailable. That's curious how many of those Denon receivers are "out of stock" when they're still for sale on the retailer's site. Could be the "slickdeals effect" in motion. They may have just gotten flooded from that site.

I bought a 3600 through Greentoe last month and had to send it back, which wasn't easy, because the retailer apparently was sending return forms and labels to them -- which Greentoe _didn't_ forward onto me. I called the retailer and got it straightened out that way. Note when that happens, you can't exchange, only return + place a new order (and they were out of stock on everything via Greentoe, so I ordered from Safe & Sound instead, which gave me a good deal on the 4500)


----------



## kevindd992002

Are there still X3600H's around? Or are they no longer worth it and just get a X3700H instead?


----------



## corey99699

I ordered a 4700H through Greentoe yesterday morning and the status still says processing. For those of you that ordered, how long did it take before it shipped?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DM2006RI

If it's the same retailer as where they filled my orders, it will be several business days. Especially if it's on a weekend, they don't seem to ship anything then.


----------



## Bostonvr6

corey99699 said:


> I ordered a 4700H through Greentoe yesterday morning and the status still says processing. For those of you that ordered, how long did it take before it shipped?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


what price did they accept your offer?


----------



## DM2006RI

I can't speak for corey but I've seen $1299 stated from a buyer on another site for an x4700


----------



## corey99699

1299 plus tax, 1425 out the door. I got a tracking update and it will be delivered tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## corey99699

BTW 1425$ was their counter, my original offer was 1297$

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOLTOV

I got a counter for 1299 shipped with no tax


----------



## Bostonvr6

I’m assuming the tax depends on what state you live in


----------



## DM2006RI

If you're getting charged tax from a Greentoe purchase it's strictly because the retailer being used in a specific state is doing so to a consumer in that state AFAIK.

The large majority of consumers are not going to get charged tax from Greentoe beyond the site's offered price. It's supposed to be the central part of the site's appeal -- what you offer/counter offer is what you get charged, there aren't added tax and shipping fees. If you're getting taxed that throws out the main reason from buying from them IMO.


----------



## MOLTOV

Roderick Atkinson said:


> I got a counter for 1299 shipped with no tax


So, I didn't reply to the counter email or raise my amount. Got an email last night that my offer was accepted for $1200 for the x4700h.

Happy with that deal and saved another $99.


----------



## tuskenraider

I just signed up on Greentoe, plugged in a $1200 offer on the 4700H, and it's already been accepted and says it's processing.............


----------



## Bostonvr6

tuskenraider said:


> I just signed up on Greentoe, plugged in a $1200 offer on the 4700H, and it's already been accepted and says it's processing.............


Wow thats two people in a row that have gotten $1,200, thats definitely a new low.


----------



## MOLTOV

Shipped and received FedEx information. This is my first time using greentoe and first avr purchase. Can you tell who the seller is when using greentoe?


----------



## MOLTOV

There is a thread on Slickdeals saying someone got accepted for x4700h at 1199 counter. Also it was briefly listed on Amazon for that price. Someone is also saying they were accepted at $949 for x3700h on greentoe.


----------



## MOLTOV

Roderick Atkinson said:


> Shipped and received FedEx information. This is my first time using greentoe and first avr purchase. Can you tell who the seller is when using greentoe?


Edited. Seller is an authorized dealer.


----------



## Bostonvr6

Roderick Atkinson said:


> XXX is the seller. Also got a shipping confirmation from them. Just wanted to make sure they are on the Denon Authorized Dealer list which they are.


You arent suppose to divulge the name of the authorized retail. Thats part of the rules of using green toe so they can continue offering great detals. YOu may want to edit your original post.


----------



## Obiron80

Roderick Atkinson said:


> There is a thread on Slickdeals saying someone got accepted for x4700h at 1199 counter. Also it was briefly listed on Amazon for that price. Someone is also saying they were accepted at $949 for x3700h on greentoe.


Can confirm. I just put in an offer for $900 on an x3700h, and within a few minutes I received a counter offer of $949 (taxes and shipping included).
I think when I checked a day or two ago the 3700 said it was backordered, but today it let me put in an offer.


----------



## MOLTOV

Bostonvr6 said:


> You arent suppose to divulge the name of the authorized retail. Thats part of the rules of using green toe so they can continue offering great detals. YOu may want to edit your original post.


Thank you, did not know. Edited my post.


----------



## koan

Bostonvr6 said:


> You arent suppose to divulge the name of the authorized retail. Thats part of the rules of using green toe so they can continue offering great detals. YOu may want to edit your original post.


I've heard this before, but never found anything on the Greentoe website, including their FAQs, that says this. Do you happen to know where this is stated? I wonder if it's a misinterpretation of Greentoe's policy not to divulge their retailers until the offer is accepted. I don't see the harm in naming the retailer after the purchase. I believe authorized retailers are only prohibited from advertising a lower price, but can and do offer lower prices if you call or negotiate in-store.


----------



## Stevetd

koan said:


> I've heard this before, but never found anything on the Greentoe website, including their FAQs, that says this. Do you happen to know where this is stated? I wonder if it's a misinterpretation of Greentoe's policy not to divulge their retailers until the offer is accepted. I don't see the harm in naming the retailer after the purchase. I believe authorized retailers are only prohibited from advertising a lower price, but can and do offer lower prices if you call or negotiate in-store.


I don’t remember the exact verbiage but, when I bought a TV and AVR through Greentoe a couple years back they definitely asked in an email not to publish the sellers’ names.


----------



## DM2006RI

Not naming the retailer is stated expressly in an "Important Information" email they send after an offer has been accepted:



> We wanted to reach out and send you a friendly reminder that while we encourage you to spread the word about your deal, it is very important that you never reveal the retailer name (even in private messaging within forums). So, please share the concept and the deal on forums, social media, and everywhere. But, keep the retailer name confidential.


----------



## nitdawg

Same, $949 OTD @ Greentoe for x3700h. Thanks for the heads-up all!


----------



## orangey

Roderick Atkinson said:


> There is a thread on Slickdeals saying someone got accepted for x4700h at 1199 counter. Also it was briefly listed on Amazon for that price. Someone is also saying they were accepted at $949 for x3700h on greentoe.


I also got the x4700h at 1199 counter from greentoe. 6 days to accept it or modify offer. Cool site. Thanks!


----------



## tuskenraider

Wow, my 4700H shipped and is arriving tomorrow. Placed offer on the 6th, product here on the 8th. Pretty sweet.


----------



## oldschool57

orangey said:


> I also got the x4700h at 1199 counter from greentoe. 6 days to accept it or modify offer. Cool site. Thanks!


Thanks for the heads-up. Got the same deal myself. Mark-up must be insane.


----------



## MOLTOV

tuskenraider said:


> Wow, my 4700H shipped and is arriving tomorrow. Placed offer on the 6th, product here on the 8th. Pretty sweet.


Mine arrived today!


----------



## oldschool57

Dayum. Placed a bid for the x4700 on Wednesday, and it arrived today already. Haven't set it up yet but looks brand new and pristine. $1199. 

Used them for an 85 inch Sony TV and saved $700 with that, too. I can wholeheartedly endorse Greentoe. Weird name, though.


----------



## Grayson73

Yamaha TSR-700 7.2 Channel Receiver (similar to RX-V6A) at Costco Instore $399.99









Costco Members: Yamaha TSR-700 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver $400 + Free S/H


Costco Wholesale has Yamaha TSR-700 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver (Black) on sale for $399.99 valid for Costco Members only. Shipping is free. Thanks GeorgiaTechie Note, must login to your C ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## afrogt

Just picked one up in Concord, CA. 3 more left plus the demo model.


----------



## grliu

Every receiver I check on Greentoe is always out of stock. I don't need anything too crazy and have been looking at another Sony STR-DN1080 but it's never available to place a bid. When I check other AVRs, they all seem to be the same situation. Is it just bad timing on my part?


----------



## philpoe

It's probably a timing thing. If there are only a single or a few resellers their supply probably can't meet demand.
However, if you don't need a high-end receiver, that new Costco Yamaha TSR-700 is a better-featured receiver than the Sony STR-DN1080 for less money.
You may want to consider that instead.



grliu said:


> Every receiver I check on Greentoe is always out of stock. I don't need anything too crazy and have been looking at another Sony STR-DN1080 but it's never available to place a bid. When I check other AVRs, they all seem to be the same situation. Is it just bad timing on my part?


----------



## lwsplking

Just accepted Denon AVR-3700h deal through Greentoe for 899. I offered 850, received counter offer 15 min later. Really wanted the 4700, but they were sold out. Hopefully Auro 3d is not that big of a deal! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayson73

The Yamaha TSR-700 7.2 Channel Receiver (similar to RX-V6A) at Costco for $399.99 is available online now.



https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html


----------



## Eric Simon

Thanks to all who post on this thread! I'm keeping a close eye out for the avr-x4700h to restock at Greentoe, would love to score one at the $1199 price. Patience ...




lwsplking said:


> Just accepted Denon AVR-3700h deal through Greentoe for 899. I offered 850, received counter offer 15 min later. Really wanted the 4700, but they were sold out. Hopefully Auro 3d is not that big of a deal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bommai

Grayson73 said:


> The Yamaha TSR-700 7.2 Channel Receiver (similar to RX-V6A) at Costco for $399.99 is available online now.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html


I missed this one. It was a one day only deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bommai

afrogt said:


> Just picked one up in Concord, CA. 3 more left plus the demo model.


How does it sound. They don’t carry it in Orlando Costco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bommai

In 2017, I bought a brand new Denon x4300h for $675 no tax free shipping from abt.com. It looks like even the 3700 is more expensive than that. aVRs must have gone up in price in the last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BillsFan4

bommai said:


> In 2017, I bought a brand new Denon x4300h for $675 no tax free shipping from abt.com. It looks like even the 3700 is more expensive than that. aVRs must have gone up in price in the last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tariffs raised prices on many of the components used to build the AVRs and the pandemic has put severe strain on the supply chain (with factories shutting down and/or running at lower capacity, etc.).

It’s a pretty crappy time to need a new AVR.


----------



## eaayoung

bommai said:


> In 2017, I bought a brand new Denon x4300h for $675 no tax free shipping from abt.com. It looks like even the 3700 is more expensive than that. aVRs must have gone up in price in the last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





bommai said:


> In 2017, I bought a brand new Denon x4300h for $675 no tax free shipping from abt.com. It looks like even the 3700 is more expensive than that. aVRs must have gone up in price in the last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep. Short supply and expensive. Glad I bought my 4500 when I did. I paid $899.00 at Frys in January, 2019. Lucky timing.


----------



## DM2006RI

On the plus side, if you want to get rid of your old receiver on the secondary market, you can do a lot better than a few years ago too. I sold my Strdn1080 and basically broke even from what I paid for it 3-4 years ago.


----------



## eelton

While waiting for the Denon AVR-X4700H to be back in stock at Greentoe, the Marantz SR6014 showed up on Amazon for $899. It looks like it's available from multiple vendors at that price; I ended up buying it from one of the Amazon affiliates (Gramophone), as they do not charge tax outside of MD/DC.


----------



## Peja

eelton said:


> While waiting for the Denon AVR-X4700H to be back in stock at Greentoe, the Marantz SR6014 showed up on Amazon for $899. It looks like it's available from multiple vendors at that price; I ended up buying it from one of the Amazon affiliates (Gramophone), as they do not charge tax outside of MD/DC.


I too was waiting for the X4700h discounted at Greentoe or cave and buy the 2020 Marantz SR6015 @ list ($1599). The SR6014 has been on my radar for 5 or 6 months. The Marantz's were my first choice only for 7.1 analog inputs but was willing to go with the Denon. Thanks for the heads-up. I snagged one at Gramophone also. Has Amazon free returns so if something drastic happens in the next 10 days I'm covered. I figure I saved $300 from Denon or $700 on Marantz.

Delivery to Cali Oct 27th-30th. Of course I did have to pay tax in Cali.


----------



## eelton

Peja said:


> I too was waiting for the X4700h discounted at Greentoe or cave and buy the 2020 Marantz SR6015 @ list ($1599). The SR6014 has been on my radar for 5 or 6 months. The Marantz's were my first choice only for 7.1 analog inputs but was willing to go with the Denon. Thanks for the heads-up. I snagged one at Gramophone also. Has Amazon free returns so if something drastic happens in the next 10 days I'm covered. I figure I saved $300 from Denon or $700 on Marantz.
> 
> Delivery to Cali Oct 27th-30th. Of course I did have to pay tax in Cali.


Regarding tax, it can be avoided by ordering directly from the Gramophone website (skybygramophone [dot] com), rather than via Amazon. That might make returns trickier, though.


----------



## LTE15

Peja said:


> I too was waiting for the X4700h discounted at Greentoe or cave and buy the 2020 Marantz SR6015 @ list ($1599). The SR6014 has been on my radar for 5 or 6 months. The Marantz's were my first choice only for 7.1 analog inputs but was willing to go with the Denon. Thanks for the heads-up. I snagged one at Gramophone also. Has Amazon free returns so if something drastic happens in the next 10 days I'm covered. I figure I saved $300 from Denon or $700 on Marantz.
> 
> Delivery to Cali Oct 27th-30th. Of course I did have to pay tax in Cali.


I have been looking at receivers also, including the Denon 4700h and 3700h as well as more "premium" brands, but I think I might give the 6014 a shot. I do have some concerns, but the return policy is very generous. The item is sold by Gramophone, but I was told from an Amazon representative that as it is fulfilled by Amazon, Amazon's return policy applies. In addition to free returns, the return period is extended to January 31, 2021 for the upcoming holidays (getting a head start on things, I guess).


----------



## Peja

LTE15 said:


> I have been looking at receivers also, including the Denon 4700h and 3700h as well as more "premium" brands, but I think I might give the 6014 a shot. I do have some concerns, but the return policy is very generous. The item is sold by Gramophone, but I was told from an Amazon representative that as it is fulfilled by Amazon, Amazon's return policy applies. In addition to free returns, the return period is extended to January 31, 2021 for the upcoming holidays (getting a head start on things, I guess).


Great news on the return extension. Unless somebody drastically drops the price on the Marantz SR6015 over Black Friday I'll be good with 6014. Both the 3700h & 4700h are good choices. I would have been ok with the 3700h until the recent price drop on the 4700h. I've analyzed myself into a coma so I'm really ready to start enjoying my decision. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## LTE15

Peja said:


> I'll be good with 6014. Both the 3700h & 4700h are good choices. I would have been ok with the 3700h until the recent price drop on the 4700h. I've analyzed myself into a coma so I'm really ready to start enjoying my decision. Good luck with whatever you choose.


Thank you. I sympathize with the analysis paralysis. They are all good options and, absent a few feature differences, probably fairly indistinguishable from one another. 
Enjoy your purchase when it arrives.


----------



## bommai

The Yamaha TSR-700 is back in stock at Costco.com for $399.



https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DM2006RI

LTE15 said:


> Thank you. I sympathize with the analysis paralysis. They are all good options and, absent a few feature differences, probably fairly indistinguishable from one another.
> Enjoy your purchase when it arrives.


The one issue I had when I was looking at the Marantz was its terrible, basically useless little display. But that's not something everyone cares about.


----------



## Zedekias

I was just about to purchase the x2600h from bestbuy for 599, but it looks like they are sold out online and in my local stores now.

Do you guys think there will be anything comparable at that price point this holiday season? Any chance in hell the x2700h will have a sale anywhere close to that? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## philpoe

The X2700H is roughly the same price, and may be found for less using sites discussed here like greentoe.
The Yamaha RX-V6A is roughly equivalent at about the same price, with the TSR-700 being a steal.
I don't think there will be a substantial sale because of low supply.



Zedekias said:


> I was just about to purchase the x2600h from bestbuy for 599, but it looks like they are sold out online and in my local stores now.
> 
> Do you guys think there will be anything comparable at that price point this holiday season? Any chance in hell the x2700h will have a sale anywhere close to that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## philpoe

If anyone's interested:

As I type, there is a single Pioneer Elite SC-LX701 (model year 2017, roughly equivalent to Denon AVR-X4400H) on the best buy website listed as "Open Box Excellent" for $679.99


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pioneer-elite-1665w-9-2-ch-network-ready-4k-ultra-hd-3d-pass-through-a-v-home-theater-receiver-black/5453900.p?skuId=5453900



Now that 11 Trading's up and running, that should carry a new 3yr warranty

Firmware updates added HLG (added to DV + HDR10), Airplay 2, Amazon Music, Tidal, Deezer, and 'Works with Sonos' functionality.
It also has preamp modes, able to turn off all, L/R or LCR amps to speakers.


----------



## chikoo

I just got the AVR-X4500H for $999 at listenup.com. Free shipping and free returns.


----------



## eriksells916

Thanks @chikoo. they have the x4500 and x3500 on sale too. There is a new x4500 with heos 5 in white for only $1199. Glad I didn't get that sr6014 yesterday.


----------



## LTE15

eriksells916 said:


> Thanks @chikoo. they have the x4500 and x3500 on sale too. There is a new x4500 with heos 5 in white for only $1199. Glad I didn't get that sr6014 yesterday.


Good prices, but I'm curious, what do they have that the sr6014 doesn't for less money?


----------



## Robbob808

They are both 2018 models.

The 3500 has 7 channels. If you don’t need 9 channels, it’s $499

The 4500 has Auro-3d and 15 more watts. It is $100 more than the 6014.

The display is different between Marantz receivers and Denon receivers.


----------



## chikoo

Robbob808 said:


> They are both 2018 models.
> 
> The 3500 has 7 channels. If you don’t need 9 channels, it’s $499
> 
> The 4500 has Auro-3d and 15 more watts. It is $100 more than the 6014.
> 
> The display is different between Marantz receivers and Denon receivers.


I chose 4500 because of Auro-3D


----------



## Phamgia

Robbob808 said:


> They are both 2018 models.
> 
> The 3500 has 7 channels. If you don’t need 9 channels, it’s $499
> 
> The 4500 has Auro-3d and 15 more watts. It is $100 more than the 6014.
> 
> The display is different between Marantz receivers and Denon receivers.


May I ask where you could you have the 3500 for 499 dollars? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robbob808

Listen up.com had it earlier, but it appears to be gone now.


----------



## RBhifi

Crutchfield has that Denon avr-x3600h on sale for $799 right now.


----------



## duanew

I have been watching receiver prices for the last couple of months because of redoing my home theater and an old receiver died. I just happen to look at Crutchfield because they have good pictures and info. They had the AVR-X3600H for $799. I couldn't resist. Crutchfield of all places. You usually have to pay extra for the nice website. I was patiently waiting on Greentoe to come back in stock on the 3700.


----------



## duanew

So close. RBhifi beat me to it.


----------



## mathlete

Wow, I picked the *perfect* time to check. I was thinking about the 3700h but the 3600h will do just fine!


----------



## ross7778

The Denon AVR-S750H will be $350 starting Oct 26th.



https://www.costco.com/.product.1360461.html


----------



## BillsFan4

I actually see a few places that have the Denon avr-x3600h on sale for $799. I’m really thinking about jumping on it.

I was kind of waiting until Black Friday to see if there were any good sales but I’ve been watching AVR prices for months and this is the best deal on the x3600h I’ve seen.

decisions, decisions... lol


----------



## JohnRichmond

RBhifi said:


> Crutchfield has that Denon avr-x3600h on sale for $799 right now.


Well, thanks a pantload, Chet. Before reading this thread update I had no intention of buying a new receiver anytime in the near future, But you made me start to think about it and too many little things started to add up. My TSR-7850 has always done some things I didn't like plus I've been wanting a full 9.1/11.1 system and I already have extra speakers and amps (previously owned a stereo repair shop).

Anyway, the Denon is $799 pretty much everywhere now so I bought it from eBay (WorldWideStereo) because I got a $25 coupon from WIKIBUY (Code:WIKIBUY) and I have a Chase CC that I have 18 months no interest on plus 5% back from eBay this quarter.

If I was married my wife would hate you but since I'm not...I thank you.


----------



## redline65

Did Denon release a huge stock of the X3600H? I was able to grab one sold and shipped by Amazon yesterday for $799 as well. I was more interested in the X3700 since it's newer, but my understanding is they removed the analog to HDMI conversion for that model. Since I have a few older component video game systems, the X3600 seems like a better choice (and much cheaper too).


----------



## tingham

ross7778 said:


> The Denon AVR-S750H will be $350 starting Oct 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/.product.1360461.html


$319 actually


----------



## BillsFan4

denon avr-x3600h - Google Shopping



A number of places are listing that new price on the x3600h as a “price drop” (vs. 1 place listing it as a “sale” price).

Do you guys think this new $799 price is permanent? (I mean, it is a 2018 model, right?) If so, I feel like there’s a good chance that it’ll go on sale even more on Black Friday. But if it’s only a temporary sale price I think I’m going to grab one.


----------



## LTE15

BillsFan4 said:


> denon avr-x3600h - Google Shopping
> 
> 
> 
> A number of places are listing that new price on the x3600h as a “price drop” (vs. 1 place listing it as a “sale” price).
> 
> Do you guys think this new $799 price is permanent? (I mean, it is a 2018 model, right?) If so, I feel like there’s a good chance that it’ll go on sale even more on Black Friday. But if it’s only a temporary sale price I think I’m going to grab one.


It's a 2019 model. They are clearing them out for the 2020 models, so they will only be around as long as they remain in stock. They may be around come Black Friday or they may sell out before then.


----------



## ross7778

tingham said:


> $319 actually


Yes I see that. Almost a no-brainer isn't it? $344 with tax, shipped.


----------



## chikoo

ross7778 said:


> The Denon AVR-S750H will be $350 starting Oct 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/.product.1360461.html


165W per channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 10%, 1ch driven)


----------



## Baff

chikoo said:


> 165W per channel (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 10%, 1ch driven)


That is rather a garbage number (like many AVR manufacturers use).
This is the more realistic number:
75W per channel (8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, 0.08% 2ch Driven

I have the S750H, it has had no problem driving my 5.1.2 home theater setup (my speakers are fairly easy to power, see details in my sig below). I have been quite happy with it. I will be upgrading to a Denon X6700 soon, mainly because I am adding 7 more speakers.


----------



## BillsFan4

I ended up ordering the Denon avr-x3600h. I couldn’t pass up that price. Thanks to everyone who altered me to the deal!

When I checked the price history on CamelCamelCamel this was the cheapest the x3600h has ever been (of the sites/stores they track anyway).

I was going to get it thru CrtchField but after a bit of reading I ended up ordering from ListenUp on amazon.
They’re an authorized Denon retailer and they offer a 60 day price match guarantee, so o figure that’ll take me right thru Black Friday to Christmas. So if it does happen to drop in price again I’ll just have to let them know instead of trying to pack it up and return it through the amazon extended return policy (which runs till the end of January but said it was for new and unopened items in the Denon product listing).

ahh I’m so excited! My current avr is an old entry level Denon (Avr-590) that came in a Boston HTiB setup. 
It’s only 1080p capable so I have it hooked up with an optical cable so I don’t lose 4k video, which limits my surround sound options and I believe gives me lossy audio (?).


----------



## DGD123

BillsFan4 said:


> I ended up ordering the Denon avr-x3600h. I couldn’t pass up that price. Thanks to everyone who altered me to the deal!
> 
> When I checked the price history on CamelCamelCamel this was the cheapest the x3600h has ever been (of the sites/stores they track anyway).
> 
> I was going to get it thru CrtchField but after a bit of reading I ended up ordering from ListenUp on amazon.
> They’re an authorized Denon retailer and they offer a 60 day price match guarantee, so o figure that’ll take me right thru Black Friday to Christmas. So if it does happen to drop in price again I’ll just have to let them know instead of trying to pack it up and return it through the amazon extended return policy (which runs till the end of January but said it was for new and unopened items in the Denon product listing).
> 
> ahh I’m so excited! My current avr is an old entry level Denon (Avr-590) that came in a Boston HTiB setup.
> It’s only 1080p capable so I have it hooked up with an optical cable so I don’t lose 4k video, which limits my surround sound options and I believe gives me lossy audio (?).


I want my Denon 3600 too! (originally was thinking 3700)... Thanks for sharing why you ended up going with ListenUp. $800 for that receiver lower price coming or not, is still a great price!

Enjoy the new receiver!


----------



## BillsFan4

DGD123 said:


> I want my Denon 3600 too! (originally was thinking 3700)... Thanks for sharing why you ended up going with ListenUp. $800 for that receiver lower price coming or not, is still a great price!
> 
> Enjoy the new receiver!


Thanks, you too! I can’t wait to get it and set it up. I’m already thinking of ways I can rearrange the room to best set up all the new speakers (I’m coming from an old 5.1 receiver, so, lots of new options! 😁 )


----------



## napes22

Listen up's price for the x3600H went up to 899 through Amazon. Would Crutchfield or World Wide Stereo my best bet? Or should I just grab it on Listen Ups website directly?


----------



## drh3b

napes22 said:


> Listen up's price for the x3600H went up to 899 through Amazon. Would Crutchfield or World Wide Stereo my best bet? Or should I just grab it on Listen Ups website directly?


They've both been around for decades. Crutchfield is known for their customer service, all things being equal otherwise, I'd buy from them.


----------



## BillsFan4

napes22 said:


> Listen up's price for the x3600H went up to 899 through Amazon. Would Crutchfield or World Wide Stereo my best bet? Or should I just grab it on Listen Ups website directly?











12 Reasons to Shop with Crutchfield


Crutchfield's experts have been helping people buy, use and enjoy A/V gear since 1974. Free shipping and lifetime tech support.




www.crutchfield.com





I just noticed that crutchfield has a 60 day price match guarantee. If I had seen that before I ordered I would have just ordered it from crutchfield instead of ListenUp (not that I wasn’t happy with ListenUp. The avr already arrived today. Setting it up tomorrow). So my choice would be crutchfield. But I’m sure either would be fine. Both are authorized dealers. Looks like world wide stereo offers a 30 day price match guarantee, though I saw that listed on their main website (worldwidestereo.com). I didn’t see it in their amazon seller profile (if I was looking in the right place).


----------



## chikoo

napes22 said:


> Listen up's price for the x3600H went up to 899 through Amazon. Would Crutchfield or World Wide Stereo my best bet? Or should I just grab it on Listen Ups website directly?


I used the website and they ship same day. Good team out there.


----------



## FmaxTurboSi

napes22 said:


> Listen up's price for the x3600H went up to 899 through Amazon. Would Crutchfield or World Wide Stereo my best bet? Or should I just grab it on Listen Ups website directly?


$799 on amazon and returns up u til, jan 31st. Just ordered 1 to test out


----------



## neo1022

I used the Crutchfield link to get B&H Photo to price match. Shipping is free, returns until Feb 1, and sales tax is covered by the PayBoo card.


----------



## cpmiller22

Putting in a 7.1 system in the the couple weeks with Klipsh PRO RPC in-ceiling along with a 75” Samsung frame TV, and a 12” sub. Any recommendations on a receiver to go with my system? I like earc so I can control everything with my TV remote. Other than that I don’t need super high end, just something decent to drive those speakers. 

Appreciate your thoughts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baff

cpmiller22 said:


> Putting in a 7.1 system in the the couple weeks with Klipsh PRO RPC in-ceiling along with a 75” Samsung frame TV, and a 12” sub. Any recommendations on a receiver to go with my system? I like earc so I can control everything with my TV remote. Other than that I don’t need super high end, just something decent to drive those speakers.


I have been happy with the Denon S750H running my 5.1.2 system. I believe it is still about $320 at Costco.


----------



## Bill97Z

Where does it say on amazon that returns until Jan 31? I am tempted to order from worldwide stereo direct. Free shipping, same return policy plus price match through Dec 25.



FmaxTurboSi said:


> $799 on amazon and returns up u til, jan 31st. Just ordered 1 to test out


----------



## Baff

Bill97Z said:


> Where does it say on amazon that returns until Jan 31? I am tempted to order from worldwide stereo direct. Free shipping, same return policy plus price match through Dec 25.





Amazon.com Help: About Our Returns Policies


----------



## RBhifi

Crutchfield usually has it's best prices on older models of AVR's in the first couple of months into the new year. That's a pattern I see repeating for at least the last 5 years. Hopefully that trend will continue for many years to come.


----------



## Bill97Z

Just got the Denon 3600 for $649.99 on accessories4less


----------



## bommai

Has anyone done a direct comparison between denon x3600 and the Yamaha tsr-700. Not just a spec comparison. Real world performance and compatibility. I bought the yamaha for my living room. 5.1 system. I have a denon x4300h for my home theater room. I just don’t know if the denon x3600h is worth $400 more than the Yamaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eriksells916

@bommai x3600 is 9 channels that can expand to 11, has xt32 and full preouts. The ASR review is stellar so probably not a lot of real world comparisons since the guy buying the Porsche doesn't go next door to the Toyota dealership to test drive the prius too. Too harsh? 

Minus the hdmi 2.1 issues, the The yamaha looks good if you don't need more than 7 channels.


----------



## VAMatt

What is the best deal going right now for a receiver for a 5.1/2.4 system? I'm upgrading from a 5.1 HTIB, so damn near anything is going to be a big upgrade for me. With that said, I'm looking for something that isn't known to suck.


----------



## eriksells916

I own none of these, just my $.02

1. the x3600 refurbed for $649, excellent eviews on ASR. 

2. the x4500 for $999

3. x3700 for $999

4. x4700 for $1399

5. the marantz sr6014 for $849


----------



## GaTech

Post Removed


----------



## Bostonvr6

eriksells916 said:


> I own none of these, just my $.02
> 
> 1. the x3600 refurbed for $649, excellent eviews on ASR.
> 
> 2. the x4500 for $999
> 
> 3. x3700 for $999
> 
> 4. x4700 for $1399
> 
> 5. the marantz sr6014 for $849


are these predictions or you have found these prices somewhere?


----------



## eaayoung

Bostonvr6 said:


> are these predictions or you have found these prices somewhere?


Accessories4less pricing...

Home Theater Receivers | Accessories4less


----------



## Bill97Z

Bostonvr6 said:


> are these predictions or you have found these prices somewhere?


These are prices members have been getting (and posting about in this thread) from various vendors


----------



## XclusiveTN

I am in the market for a new receiver. Brought setup when we moved into new house 7yrs ago TV and receiver are in their last leg and need replacing. My simple Setup was:

Denon 2112-CI
Sony Blu-ray
Klipsch RW12D
Vizio 65in TV
Monoprice 5.1 in-wall speakers
**will be adding PS5 for Christmas*

I am going to add 2 more speakers and will be doing 5.1.2 atmos and would like a recommendation on a receiver. I was looking at receivers and wanted to get some opinions. Missed the BB Denon X2600H on sale for $200 off at $599. I also looked at the Denon S750 from BB for $350 which just came back in stock or I saw recommendations for the Yamaha TSR700.

Is there a big difference between Audyssey and YPAO at this level or receiver?

Manf warranty?

thank you!


----------



## Bostonvr6

eaayoung said:


> Accessories4less pricing...
> 
> Home Theater Receivers | Accessories4less


thanks, looks like its 1400 for a refurbished, good deal. Really kicking myself for not jumping on the 1200 greentoe deal a few weeks ago.... the wait continued.....


----------



## Baff

XclusiveTN said:


> I am going to add 2 more speakers and will be doing 5.1.2 atmos and would like a recommendation on a receiver. I was looking at receivers and wanted to get some opinions. Missed the BB Denon X2600H on sale for $200 off at $599. I also looked at the Denon S750 from BB for $350 which just came back in stock or I saw recommendations for the Yamaha TSR700.
> 
> Is there a big difference between Audyssey and YPAO at this level or receiver?


I'm no expert on YPAO, but from comments I have seen, most seem to prefer Audussey.

Denon Audussey levels:
S750/960 = MultiEQ
X1600/2600/2700 = MultiEQ XT (moderate upgrade, like 2x) (your Denon 2112-CI)
X3600/3700/4700/6700/8500 = MultiEQ XT32 (huge upgrade, like 10x)

I have been very happy with my S750 (running 5.1.2) for the last 18 months. I will be upgrading to a 6700 soon (mostly so I can add 6 more speakers (will use the 750 to power 2 speakers))

If you do Costco, you can get the S750 for $320, for about 2 more weeks I think.


----------



## philpoe

YPAO doesn't really do correction, just automatic measurement.
YPAO RSC additionally deals with reflected sounds from a single listening position.
YPAO RSC MultiPoint now takes into account several listening positions. That's on the TSR-700 and older RX-A880
That roughly approaching Audyssey MultEQ on the Denon AVR-S650H/S750H/S950H, but Audyssey still deals with bass management better.
Audyssey MultEQ XT on AVR-X1600H/X2600H has more DSP power than the lower-tiered receivers
Audyssey MultEQ XT32 on AVR-X3x00H and above have much more DSP power than XT, and much more advanced bass management
This article from a few years back is still applicable to most of the room correction systems in place today.








Room Correction Revisited - HomeTheaterReview


Dennis Burger revisits the topic of room correction, expanding on some of the original explanations from his 2013 primer and providing an updated look at the major room correction systems in use today.




hometheaterreview.com





If you're looking at the PS5, then you have to decide how important 8K or 4K 120Hz is, and both Denon and Yamaha 2020 models have a incomplete implementation of HDMI 2.1
In which case the TSR-700 (and RX-V6A) have more potential HDMI 2.1 inputs depending on Yamaha's delivery of the firmware updates.
Even at 4K HDR 60Hz, HDMI 2.1 still offers features like VRR, QMS and QFT. The TSR-700 seems to give a good value proposition without much of a price penalty.

Warranty is roughly the same, except X-series Denons get 3 years instead of 2.
If it's an option, refurbish Yamahas get 18 months, Denons 1 year. Both could be extended with 3rd party warranties, or sometimes from the manufacturer to get "longer than new" warranties for a lower price.



XclusiveTN said:


> I am in the market for a new receiver. Brought setup when we moved into new house 7yrs ago TV and receiver are in their last leg and need replacing. My simple Setup was:
> **will be adding PS5 for Christmas*
> I am going to add 2 more speakers and will be doing 5.1.2 atmos and would like a recommendation on a receiver. I was looking at receivers and wanted to get some opinions. Missed the BB Denon X2600H on sale for $200 off at $599. I also looked at the Denon S750 from BB for $350 which just came back in stock or I saw recommendations for the Yamaha TSR700.
> 
> Is there a big difference between Audyssey and YPAO at this level or receiver?
> Manf warranty?


----------



## Outtamypersonalspace

Anywhere I can find a reasonably priced x3500h? Seems like nobody has any and except for a very overpriced A4L


----------



## philpoe

The X3400H/X3500H prices don't make too much sense. The refurbished X3600H is a pretty easy choice at its current lower price.
A4L's pandemic fueled price increases seem to have just about run their course!



Outtamypersonalspace said:


> Anywhere I can find a reasonably priced x3500h? Seems like nobody has any and except for a very overpriced A4L


----------



## XclusiveTN

philpoe said:


> YPAO doesn't really do correction, just automatic measurement.
> YPAO RSC additionally deals with reflected sounds from a single listening position.
> YPAO RSC MultiPoint now takes into account several listening positions. That's on the TSR-700 and older RX-A880
> That roughly approaching Audyssey MultEQ on the Denon AVR-S650H/S750H/S950H, but Audyssey still deals with bass management better.
> Audyssey MultEQ XT on AVR-X1600H/X2600H has more DSP power than the lower-tiered receivers
> Audyssey MultEQ XT32 on AVR-X3x00H and above have much more DSP power than XT, and much more advanced bass management
> This article from a few years back is still applicable to most of the room correction systems in place today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room Correction Revisited - HomeTheaterReview
> 
> 
> Dennis Burger revisits the topic of room correction, expanding on some of the original explanations from his 2013 primer and providing an updated look at the major room correction systems in use today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hometheaterreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking at the PS5, then you have to decide how important 8K or 4K 120Hz is, and both Denon and Yamaha 2020 models have a incomplete implementation of HDMI 2.1
> In which case the TSR-700 (and RX-V6A) have more potential HDMI 2.1 inputs depending on Yamaha's delivery of the firmware updates.
> Even at 4K HDR 60Hz, HDMI 2.1 still offers features like VRR, QMS and QFT. The TSR-700 seems to give a good value proposition without much of a price penalty.
> 
> Warranty is roughly the same, except X-series Denons get 3 years instead of 2.
> If it's an option, refurbish Yamahas get 18 months, Denons 1 year. Both could be extended with 3rd party warranties, or sometimes from the manufacturer to get "longer than new" warranties for a lower price.


So am I better off not purchasing a receiver right now? If I understand correctly the current receivers don’t really have HDMI 2.1 and aren’t able to handle the 4K/120hz? So if this is case I’m not getting the full resolution from the PS5 to the TV? I’m kinda all confused now. In order to make it all work my TV would need to be able to handle 120hz and not 60hz as well?

please help lol


----------



## philpoe

If you _really_ want 4K 120Hz and can't live at 4K 60Hz with all the other HDMI 2.1 features, then it looks like the current 2020 AVRs won't suit you.
I don't see how they can make it work, but you'll have to keep an eye on the manufacturer's statements about how they'll handle the chipset bug.
To be clear, you are getting the full resolution of 4K HDR, but potentially not the full refresh rate of the console, which may matter on some games.
You can't get 4K 120Hz or 8K if your equipment is affected by the chipset bug.
Most HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0x AVRs model years 2019 back to roughly 2015 can get full 4K HDR 60Hz 4:4:4 resolution.

This article may help explain which (if any) HDMI 2.1 features are worth the wait. Note that eARC, DolbyVision and ALLM are available on many HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0b AVRs.
Dynamic HDR really boils down to HDR10+ which doesn't have a ton of traction in content yet, and has limited TV support 
(All Samsung, all Vizio, some TCL, some Hisense, planned from Sony)








HDMI 2.1: What it is and why your next TV should have it | Digital Trends


HDMI 2.1 is here, but there are still plenty of questions to be answered. In this guide, we cover the current version while discussing the future of HDMI.




www.digitaltrends.com





Otherwise, to get the most from your new PS5 you might consider the following:
New TSR-700 has the HDMI bug, and may lack 8K and 4K 120Hz, but otherwise should have everything you want after they update the firmware.
New AVR-S750H from Costco has the lowest price but lacks some HDMI 2.1 features, and has basic Audyssey.
Refurb AVR-X1500H or higher has the Audyssey XT of the older Denon, but has a little less power (you won't notice the difference)
Refurb AVR-X2500H or higher has the Audyssey XT of the older Denon, and the power of the older Denon, in case you're really sure you'll feel the difference.
Once you're past that, a Refurb AVR-X3600H might tempt you to 5.2.4 and Audyssey XT32, with the possibility of 7.2.4 later, IF you can live without some HDMI 2.1 features.



XclusiveTN said:


> So am I better off not purchasing a receiver right now? If I understand correctly the current receivers don’t really have HDMI 2.1 and aren’t able to handle the 4K/120hz? So if this is case I’m not getting the full resolution from the PS5 to the TV? I’m kinda all confused now. In order to make it all work my TV would need to be able to handle 120hz and not 60hz as well?
> 
> please help lol


----------



## XclusiveTN

philpoe said:


> If you _really_ want 4K 120Hz and can't live at 4K 60Hz with all the other HDMI 2.1 features, then it looks like the current 2020 AVRs won't suit you.
> I don't see how they can make it work, but you'll have to keep an eye on the manufacturer's statements about how they'll handle the chipset bug.
> To be clear, you are getting the full resolution of 4K HDR, but potentially not the full refresh rate of the console, which may matter on some games.
> You can't get 4K 120Hz or 8K if your equipment is affected by the chipset bug.
> Most HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0x AVRs model years 2019 back to roughly 2015 can get full 4K HDR 60Hz 4:4:4 resolution.
> 
> This article may help explain which (if any) HDMI 2.1 features are worth the wait. Note that eARC, DolbyVision and ALLM are available on many HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0b AVRs.
> Dynamic HDR really boils down to HDR10+ which doesn't have a ton of traction in content yet, and has limited TV support
> (All Samsung, all Vizio, some TCL, some Hisense, planned from Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMI 2.1: What it is and why your next TV should have it | Digital Trends
> 
> 
> HDMI 2.1 is here, but there are still plenty of questions to be answered. In this guide, we cover the current version while discussing the future of HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.digitaltrends.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, to get the most from your new PS5 you might consider the following:
> New TSR-700 has the HDMI bug, and may lack 8K and 4K 120Hz, but otherwise should have everything you want after they update the firmware.
> New AVR-S750H from Costco has the lowest price but lacks some HDMI 2.1 features, and has basic Audyssey.
> Refurb AVR-X1500H or higher has the Audyssey XT of the older Denon, but has a little less power (you won't notice the difference)
> Refurb AVR-X2500H or higher has the Audyssey XT of the older Denon, and the power of the older Denon, in case you're really sure you'll feel the difference.
> Once you're past that, a Refurb AVR-X3600H might tempt you to 5.2.4 and Audyssey XT32, with the possibility of 7.2.4 later, IF you can live without some HDMI 2.1 features.


Ok I did the read a few articles. So basically if I purchase any receiver or tv now I’m not guaranteed true hdmi 2.1 bec the technology isn’t everywhere yet. If that is the case is there even any reason to move up to something like a x3600h? That would be just spending more money on a receiver with no guarantee of true HDMI 2.1? If this is the case from what I gather after reading am I better off to try and wait for new 2021 models of receivers and TV’s if I can?


----------



## Baff

XclusiveTN said:


> So am I better off not purchasing a receiver right now? If I understand correctly the current receivers don’t really have HDMI 2.1 and aren’t able to handle the 4K/120hz? So if this is case I’m not getting the full resolution from the PS5 to the TV? I’m kinda all confused now. In order to make it all work my TV would need to be able to handle 120hz and not 60hz as well?
> 
> please help lol


It is unclear yet if the hdmi 2.1 bug is a problem for PS5 at all. As it stands, even if it does effect the PS5, it won't effect most games, because it only pops up at like [email protected] HDR 4:4:4 chroma (which very few games can do).

If you want, you can read more about it in this thread:








Faulty AVR HDMI 2.1 Chips Causing an Issue Displaying...


The quick rundown: 2020 AVRs with HDMI 2.1 Panasonic chips seem to display a black screen when pushing 4k/120 and 8k/60 through them. This is a hardware problem, so no firmware updates will fix it. Marantz, Denon, Yamaha use the chips in their 2020 and upcoming 2021 lineups. Sony, Pioneer and...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## txbonds

Amazon Daily Deal - New Yamaha RX-V685 for $399 with free shipping and free returns. Seems like a pretty good deal.

Looks like there are 13 hours left as of this post.



https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V685-7-2-Channel-Receiver-MusicCast/dp/B07BZZCHGN/ref=gbps_tit___e3b3cb8b?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Baff

XclusiveTN said:


> Ok I did the read a few articles. So basically if I purchase any receiver or tv now I’m not guaranteed true hdmi 2.1 bec the technology isn’t everywhere yet. If that is the case is there even any reason to move up to something like a x3600h? That would be just spending more money on a receiver with no guarantee of true HDMI 2.1? If this is the case from what I gather after reading am I better off to try and wait for new 2021 models of receivers and TV’s if I can?


The 3600 does not have 2.1. At this point most people will be plugging their consoles/PCs into their tvs and sending audio to the AVR via eARC. But... there are some tvs (Samsungs?) that only have 1 hdmi 2.1 port and that port is also the eARC port, so that won't work for them.

The new hdmi 2.1 chips aren't expected until August 2021, so there is almost no chance of a fully functional hdmi 2.1 AVR before then (it is believed this can't be fixed with a firmware update, but who knows?). It is also possible that a different company will come out with a fully functioning chip before then.


----------



## philpoe

You have the gist of it. Unfortunately even 2021 models may not have new HDMI 2.1 chipsets available by the time they'll be manufactured.
Pending firmware updates, the TSR-700 will give you at least some of the HDMI 2.1 features for a 7 channel AVR at the lowest cost. The main potential miss is 4K 120Hz.



XclusiveTN said:


> Ok I did the read a few articles. So basically if I purchase any receiver or tv now I’m not guaranteed true hdmi 2.1 bec the technology isn’t everywhere yet. If that is the case is there even any reason to move up to something like a x3600h? That would be just spending more money on a receiver with no guarantee of true HDMI 2.1? If this is the case from what I gather after reading am I better off to try and wait for new 2021 models of receivers and TV’s if I can?


----------



## MrHT

txbonds said:


> Amazon Daily Deal - New Yamaha RX-V685 for $399 with free shipping and free returns. Seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Looks like there are 13 hours left as of this post.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V685-7-2-Channel-Receiver-MusicCast/dp/B07BZZCHGN/ref=gbps_tit___e3b3cb8b?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I just saw this and am very tempted to buy it, especially since it allows me to pay in installations, zero interest. I currently have an old Onkyo TX-NR509 but very tempted to upgrade due to the 4K passthrough ability.

Is it worth the upgrade? $399 still sounds steep, so kinda hesitant. Please convince me.


----------



## philpoe

lol. 
If your local Costco has them, the TSR-700 is probably a better buy. 
If not, this is a pretty good deal, but the Denon AVR-S750H is available at a lower price at Costco.



MrHT said:


> kinda hesitant. Please convince me.


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> lol.
> If your local Costco has them, the TSR-700 is probably a better buy.
> If not, this is a pretty good deal, but the Denon AVR-S750H is available at a lower price at Costco.


Fudge! It sold out. How the hell would it sell out that quickly? For a $400 electronic, give me at least an hour to do some research, lol!


----------



## philpoe

lol. No time to waste during these extended Black Friday deal times!
If you can live without HDMI 2.1 features, just get the Denon at the lower price.



MrHT said:


> Fudge! It sold out. How the hell would it sell out that quickly? For a $400 electronic, give me at least an hour to do some research, lol!


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> lol. No time to waste during these extended Black Friday deal times!
> If you can live without HDMI 2.1 features, just get the Denon at the lower price.


lol, you gotta love buying $399 electronics on impulse with zero research. 

I can look into Denon ones. Last I checked, the Yamaha's, in general, seem to have the most bang for the buck, which is why I've been leaning towards getting a Yamaha one.


----------



## philpoe

IMHO, Denon's held that bang-for-buck crown with an iron fist until this TSR-700. If they ever get the HDMI 2.1 firmware confirmed, that's extreme value.
Yamaha has held the reliability crown with its own iron fist.



MrHT said:


> lol, you gotta love buying $399 electronics on impulse with zero research.
> I can look into Denon ones. Last I checked, the Yamaha's, in general, seem to have the most bang for the buck, which is why I've been leaning towards getting a Yamaha one.


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> IMHO, Denon's held that bang-for-buck crown with an iron fist until this TSR-700. If they ever get the HDMI 2.1 firmware confirmed, that's extreme value.
> Yamaha has held the reliability crown with its own iron fist.


Are both Yamaha and Denon receivers good at loading audio quickly enough so the audio is not cut off. I love my ancient Onkyo receiver, but my main gripe with it is how it takes 1-2 seconds to load the audio and thus, the first 1-2 seconds of audio of the videos gets clipped off. Would be a big bonus to upgrade to a better receiver that doesn't have this issue.

And as an added note, I don't really need 7.2 surround. I only use 5.1, so if there is a 5.1 receiver out there that has just as good bells and whistles (or better) for the same or lower price, then that would be better.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

MrHT said:


> lol, you gotta love buying $399 electronics on impulse with zero research.
> 
> I can look into Denon ones. Last I checked, the Yamaha's, in general, seem to have the most bang for the buck, which is why I've been leaning towards getting a Yamaha one.


at this level youre in the lower budget level, meaning every other person looking for something cheap is looking at it. Thiknking too much will have you spending 800 bucks to get something in stock.


----------



## philpoe

This is why we love return policies! You'll want to try for yourself...
As far as basic 5.1 vs what's offered upscale, you could go barebones 5.1 with the Sony STR-DH590 or the competing Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo models, but the prices at Costco pretty much make a pretty solid argument to skip barebones AVRs.
Just a few more $$ more gets you networking, streaming features, Atmos, room correction, etc, etc.



MrHT said:


> Are both Yamaha and Denon receivers good at loading audio quickly enough so the audio is not cut off. I love my ancient Onkyo receiver, but my main gripe with it is how it takes 1-2 seconds to load the audio and thus, the first 1-2 seconds of audio of the videos gets clipped off. Would be a big bonus to upgrade to a better receiver that doesn't have this issue.
> 
> And as an added note, I don't really need 7.2 surround. I only use 5.1, so if there is a 5.1 receiver out there that has just as good bells and whistles (or better) for the same or lower price, then that would be better.


----------



## XclusiveTN

How much is the Yamaha at Costco? I already purchased the s750 but it can go back if the tsr700 has a better chance at being upgraded? I don’t have a Costco account but can get so wine to purchase it for me.


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> This is why we love return policies! You'll want to try for yourself...
> As far as basic 5.1 vs what's offered upscale, you could go barebones 5.1 with the Sony STR-DH590 or the competing Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo models, but the prices at Costco pretty much make a pretty solid argument to skip barebones AVRs.
> Just a few more $$ more gets you networking, streaming features, Atmos, room correction, etc, etc.


Thanks. Unfortunately, I'm not a member of Costco. I live alone and so never needed to buy in huge bulks, so paying an annual membership fee for that would easily go to waste under my conditions. So for me, Amazon seems to be the best way to go for me. I'm sure more deals will come along the way. The Black Friday month is still young so I'd be very shocked if that's the last AVR deal for the year. 

In the meantime, I'll do some research on current models out there, particularly the Denon and Yamaha ones so I'm prepared for the next sudden, unexpected deal. As for Sony AVRs, I will steer clear of those. I've had two Sony AVRs before I had my Onkyo and they both died on me rather quickly. For some reason, after a few years, it starts to fail to send sound to one of the speakers. You know, kinda like when you buy a pair of headphones and one of the earbuds stops working. Kinda like that and it happened on two consecutive Sony AVRs that I bought. My Onkyo receiver is currently 10 years old and never had that issue. But the HDMI ports are finicky, where I get video/audio dropouts on certain components. It's a hit or miss depending on the component, so something is weird somewhere. So that would be another bonus of upgrading to a new AVR. I'm hoping those mysterious dropouts will finally stop happening.


----------



## philpoe

The TSR-700 goes for $400 at Costco. If you didn't get the AVR-S750H on it's current sale, it's currently $80 off or $320. You may want to return it to get that price at least.



XclusiveTN said:


> How much is the Yamaha at Costco? I already purchased the s750 but it can go back if the tsr700 has a better chance at being upgraded? I don’t have a Costco account but can get so wine to purchase it for me.


----------



## philpoe

While the TSR-700 is only available at Costco, and apparently is a members-only item (you can buy a lot of stuff even without a membership at a slightly higher price), the AVR-S750H is currently on sale at Best But for $350



MrHT said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, I'm not a member of Costco. I live alone and so never needed to buy in huge bulks, so paying an annual membership fee for that would easily go to waste under my conditions. So for me, Amazon seems to be the best way to go for me. I'm sure more deals will come along the way. The Black Friday month is still young so I'd be very shocked if that's the last AVR deal for the year.


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> While the TSR-700 is only available at Costco, and apparently is a members-only item (you can buy a lot of stuff even without a membership at a slightly higher price), *the AVR-S750H is currently on sale at Best But for $350*


Oh man, that one is sold out too. I ain't gettin' much luck! Weird why AVRs are so popular. I actually don't even know anyone personally that owns one. Most people use their dreaded TV speakers. Never knew these AVRs are such a hot buy. Can't even snag one.


----------



## philpoe

Wow. You can't catch a break!
Greentoe for AVR-S750H, AVR-X1600H or older AVR-X1400H?
If you only need 5.1 they seem to be offering the AVR-S640H with a pretty good 'lowest online price'. It may be worth a lowball offer to see what comes back.



MrHT said:


> Oh man, that one is sold out too. I ain't gettin' much luck! Weird why AVRs are so popular. I actually don't even know anyone personally that owns one. Most people use their dreaded TV speakers. Never knew these AVRs are such a hot buy. Can't even snag one.


----------



## MrHT

philpoe said:


> Wow. You can't catch a break!
> Greentoe for AVR-S750H, AVR-X1600H or older AVR-X1400H?
> If you only need 5.1 they seem to be offering the AVR-S640H with a pretty good 'lowest online price'. It may be worth a lowball offer to see what comes back.


Maybe I just might get the Yamaha RX-V385, which is what I was pondering on a few months ago but didn't buy. Looks like my local Best Buy has one left in stock which I can order for pickup today.


----------



## XclusiveTN

Ok I’m mad that I’ve gone down the rabbit hole. Thanks for all of the info, I think I know more than I wanted to know . It looks like 2.1 won’t be uniform among TVs, avr & next gen consoles until late 2021/2022. I think I have my receiver list down and wanted to get opinions so I can make my purchase of an AVR and move on: which is the best for me in the two budget avr & if it’s worth it to jump up to the next tier with the x3600?

1. Denon S750 $350 BB
2. Yamaha TSR-700 $400 Costco
—————————————————-
3. Denon x3600h $799 3 easy payments Crutchfield ($649 refurb a4l)

I am adding to my current setup:
TV 65inch
Monoprice 5.1.2 atmos
Klipsch RW12D
*PS5 for Christmas*

I would like to have good warranty, atmos, best gaming features for PS5 & future proof as possible(even tho it seems 2.1 is not figured out completely yet).

thank you,


----------



## eaayoung

XclusiveTN said:


> Ok I’m mad that I’ve gone down the rabbit hole. Thanks for all of the info, I think I know more than I wanted to know . It looks like 2.1 won’t be uniform among TVs, avr & next gen consoles until late 2021/2022. I think I have my receiver list down and wanted to get opinions so I can make my purchase of an AVR and move on:
> 
> 1. Denon S750 $350 BB
> 2. Yamaha TSR-700 $400 Costco
> 3. Denon x3600h $799 3 easy payments Crutchfield ($649 refurb a4l)
> 
> I am adding to my current setup:
> TV 65inch
> Monoprice 5.1.2 atmos
> Klipsch RW12D
> *PS5 for Christmas*
> 
> I would like to have good warranty, atmos, best gaming features for PS5 & future proof as possible(even tho it seems 2.1 is not figured out completely yet).
> 
> thank you,


Go with a new Denon 3600. Add an Atmos system down the road with four in ceiling speakers. Buy the Sicario Blu-ray movies. Watch and enjoy. You’ll love Atmos.


----------



## BillsFan4

I’d second the x3600 if it’s in your budget. Just bought one myself and love it. 

This review also helped sell me on it:









Denon AVR-X3600H AV Receiver Review


This is a review and detailed measurements of the Denon AVR-X3600H 9.2 channel AVR. It was purchased new by a kind member who drop shipped it to me. It costs US $1,099. From outside the AVR-X3600H seems like any other AVR: But the controls feel a lot better than some other AVRs. The...




www.audiosciencereview.com


----------



## philpoe

If you're not going with 5.1.4/7.1.4 Atmos or using 2 subwoofers, one could argue that the TSR-700 makes the most sense given the lower price.
Even if it can't deal with 4K 120Hz or 8K video, it still can give other HDMI 2.1 benefits for 4K HDR 60Hz. That's as futureproof as you can get for the moment.
Yamaha may surprise you and issue a recall or a cheap upgrade path to corrected HDMI 2.1 boards.

If you can live without 4K 120Hz or 8K video, then any of the HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0x AVRs will do the job.
Costco has the AVR-S750H for $320 if you're going 5.1.2
Sure the AVR-X3600H has more features including Audyssey XT32 and more power, but will you notice the difference for $480?

Looking at the Monoprice 5.1.2 set and Klipsch sub, that $480 could get you a substantially better speakers/sub setup if you go with the cheaper Denon.



XclusiveTN said:


> I am adding to my current setup:
> Monoprice 5.1.2 atmos
> Klipsch RW12D


----------



## eaayoung

With Atmos, four in-ceiling blows away two in-ceiling speakers. Worth the added expense.


----------



## XclusiveTN

I’m between the Yamaha TSR-700 & Denon x1600h. Do any of the Denons have gaming options?


----------



## Baff

XclusiveTN said:


> I’m between the Yamaha TSR-700 & Denon x1600h. Do any of the Denons have gaming options?


The 2020 Denons support VRR, ALLM, QFT, QMS.


----------



## yanks1

Ordered a TSR-700 today through Costco; seems like a bargain at $399 vs $599 for same model RX-V6A; Is there any difference??


----------



## afrogt

Only difference is the price and where they can be purchased. Save yourself the $200


----------



## zzzed

just got in my AVR-X3600 Refurb from accessories 4 less.......looks and seems brand new to me.....not a bad deal at $650 w free shipping......


----------



## XclusiveTN

I wanted to say thanks to everyone that chimed in. After going down the rabbit home  I finally decided to just go with the cheapest AVR I could find to fit my needs for today which was the Denon S-750. Got it originally from Best Buy today for 349.99 when I ordered it and when I went to pick it up they matched the Costco price $319.99 with no resistance at all. They barely looked at my screen shot and just took my word for it.

I thought all Denons were 1 year warranty with X series being 3 year warranty. On the box it says that I have 2 year warranty. I also Was able to get the Wal-Mart Black Friday special on the 65in TV as well. I am now waiting on 2 in-ceiling speakers to complete my Atmos setup 

These will get me by wasting the least amount of money until the 2.1 issues are corrected with AVR’s and then I’ll upgrade. Can’t wait to get everything setup.


----------



## ross7778

I was tempted yesterday.....I only hesitate because my TV is native 4k 120hz and the Denon is not. I don't need it now but I'm thinking future proof.


----------



## ankurjohriddsmd

Where is the best place to buy/pre-order the Anthem AVM70? Who's got the best deal and still an authorized retailer for Anthem?


----------



## Jameshtx

@ankurjohriddsmd Following


----------



## JackOften

This thread needs to get cleaned. It's become an advice thread and not the "deal" thread.


----------



## DrDon

JackOften said:


> This thread needs to get cleaned. It's become an advice thread and not the "deal" thread.


Agreed. This is supposed to be about great found deals. Let's move the technical discussions over to the appropriate section.


----------



## Peja

I know this is an abnormal year but I'm surprised that in the run-up to Black Friday/Cyber Monday this thread has been dead for three days.


----------



## GreazyThumbs

Was trying to start a group buy earlier, but found they are prohibited here and need to be made available to all. However they stated they will honor the pricing for anyone interested regardless

Here is an unpublished deal at $200 off existing sale pricing from an Authorized Reseller. I was able to orchestrate with Listenup.com for Forum Members and Friends:

NIB Denon AVR-X4500H - $999 +tax (Shipping Included)
NIB Marantz 7013 - $1399 +tax (Shipping Included)
To participate in the promotion:

Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
Mention Group: AVSForum

Please let me know if you participate, I am in for a Denon to jumpstart my ATMOS Journey!

​


----------



## Tuxedo.Bond

GreazyThumbs said:


> Was trying to start a group buy earlier, but found they are prohibited here and need to be made available to all. However they stated they will honor the pricing for anyone interested regardless
> 
> Here is an unpublished deal at $200 off existing sale pricing from an Authorized Reseller. I was able to orchestrate with Listenup.com for Forum Members and Friends:
> 
> NIB Denon AVR-X4500H - $999 +tax (Shipping Included)
> NIB Marantz 7013 - $1399 +tax (Shipping Included)
> To participate in the promotion:
> 
> Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
> Mention Group: AVSForum
> 
> Please let me know if you participate, I am in for a Denon to jumpstart my ATMOS Journey!
> ​


Very nice, thank you. Would they also sell the AVR-X3600H for less per chance?


----------



## GreazyThumbs

Ask and though shalt receive, updated below:

Here is an unpublished deal at $200 off existing sale pricing from an Authorized Reseller. I was able to orchestrate with Listenup.com for Forum Members and Friends:

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE: Denon AVR-X3600H - $799 +tax (Shipping Included) *
*NIB Denon AVR-X4500H - $999 +tax (Shipping Included)*
*NIB Marantz 7013 - $1399 +tax (Shipping Included)*
To participate in the promotion:

Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
Mention Group: AVSForum


----------



## TraderGregg

MrHT said:


> Weird why AVRs are so popular.


They keep dying on me. By year 5, there's always something not working. Frequently the remote. Just sent my Denon x3500h in today - lasted a year and a half. I'll pick up a new AVR over the next couple weeks. Then I'll have two in rotation. When one dies, send it in and break out the other one.


----------



## orangey

TraderGregg said:


> They keep dying on me. By year 5, there's always something not working. Frequently the remote. Just sent my Denon x3500h in today - lasted a year and a half. I'll pick up a new AVR over the next couple weeks. Then I'll have two in rotation. When one dies, send it in and break out the other one.


Cabinet well vented?


----------



## DM2006RI

Amazon itself has the X3600 for $799 shipped


----------



## bd5400

DM2006RI said:


> Amazon itself has the X3600 for $799 shipped


Do you have a link? I'm only seeing $899.


----------



## GreazyThumbs

The deal I listed above has the 3600 for $799.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## bd5400

GreazyThumbs said:


> The deal I listed above has the 3600 for $799.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I saw that (thanks for posting!) but an Amazon price of $799 works better for me versus a direct purchase from ListenUp because of rewards points. So if I can get it for $799 through Amazon that's a pretty significant difference for me.


----------



## GreazyThumbs

What are the Amazon Rewards points, I buy tons of stuff there. What am I missing out on?


----------



## bd5400

GreazyThumbs said:


> What are the Amazon Rewards points, I buy tons of stuff there. What am I missing out on?


With an Amazon rewards chase card you can get up to 5% back on all Amazon purchases (as spendable Amazon points). So buying the receiver from Amazon means I not only earn 5% back on the purchase, I can use accumulated points to offset the price as well.


----------



## KSpan

bd5400 said:


> Do you have a link? I'm only seeing $899.


It was $799 early this morning and has bounced between $799 and $999 these past days. Just keep checking back.


----------



## JohnRichmond

bd5400 said:


> With an Amazon rewards chase card you can get up to 5% back on all Amazon purchases (as spendable Amazon points). So buying the receiver from Amazon means I not only earn 5% back on the purchase, I can use accumulated points to offset the price as well.


Off topic but If you're spending reward points at Amazon rather than taking them as cash back to your card or checking account then you're doing it wrong. You don't get 5% back on points you spend.


----------



## agent.5

Discover Card has 5% cashback (activation required) on Amazon during 4th Quarter this year, and next year.


----------



## Zedekias

Are the x3600h receivers all gone? I finally got permission from the wife to purchase and I can't seem to find them anywhere. I'm hoping they show back up for sale for Black Friday.. And hopefully at $799. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knucklehead90

TraderGregg said:


> They keep dying on me. By year 5, there's always something not working. Frequently the remote. Just sent my Denon x3500h in today - lasted a year and a half. I'll pick up a new AVR over the next couple weeks. Then I'll have two in rotation. When one dies, send it in and break out the other one.


Try a Yamaha. I bought a refurbed RX-V781/7810 (2014 model) in 2015 that I use in the bedroom 2 channel for an hour or so each evening, works great. I also bought an RX-V773 (model year 2012) new in 2012, since sold it to my brother who uses it danged near 24/7, no problems to date. Same for a nephew that bought my HTR-7065 (2013 model) that I bought refurbed in 2014, still going strong. He and his wife use it about 8 hours per day driving a 5.1 setup. I have an RX-A2070 I bought new 2+ years ago, zero problems. I'll keep buying Yamaha for multi-channel until Yamaha does to me what Onkyo did, fail. Which led me to discover the most reliable AVRs IMO.


----------



## johnnychuttz

Anything better for the price(somewhat flexible) than this Denon AVR-X2600H at AFL?









DENON AVR-X2600H 7.2-Ch x 95 Watts A/V Receiver w/HEOS


Denon Factory Refurbished




www.accessories4less.com


----------



## afrogt

$549 for a refurb x2600 doesn't sound like a good deal to me. 

Best Buy just had it new for $599 which comes with a 3 year warranty.

Other receivers on sale for less are these


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-1155w-7-2-ch-with-dolby-atmos-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-compatible-a-v-home-theater-receiver-black/5761206.p?skuId=5761206





https://www.bestbuy.com/site/onkyo-tx-7-2-ch-with-dolby-atmos-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-compatible-a-v-home-theater-receiver-black/6342265.p?skuId=6342265



Plus Costco has the Yamaha TSR-700 for $329 right now and had the Denon s750 for $319 last week.


----------



## Tuxedo.Bond

Zedekias said:


> Are the x3600h receivers all gone? I finally got permission from the wife to purchase and I can't seem to find them anywhere. I'm hoping they show back up for sale for Black Friday.. And hopefully at $799.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Only place I found at a glance that still has them for less than $800 is ListenUp. They do collect tax however.



You are being redirected...


----------



## Zedekias

Tuxedo.Bond said:


> Only place I found at a glance that still has them for less than $800 is ListenUp. They do collect tax however.
> 
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...


Just purchased! 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavinwow

If you trust Yamaha to fix the issues with the 2.1 chipset, Costco has their version of the V6A ($600 MSRP) for $330...



https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.2-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html



Will be a buy and hold for me to see what happens with firmware.


----------



## TraderGregg

Zedekias said:


> Are the x3600h receivers all gone? I finally got permission from the wife to purchase and I can't seem to find them anywhere. I'm hoping they show back up for sale for Black Friday.. And hopefully at $799.


It appears to me that AVRs are in short supply, sad to say. How much is due to COVID related supply issues and how much is due to everybody staying home and therefore buying more A/V gear is hard to say. Even worse, it makes Black Friday deals less likely.

Stupid virus.


----------



## radius118

TraderGregg said:


> It appears to me that AVRs are in short supply, sad to say. How much is due to COVID related supply issues and how much is due to everybody staying home and therefore buying more A/V gear is hard to say. Even worse, it makes Black Friday deals less likely.
> 
> Stupid virus.


I suspect it's a combination of all of those issues. Spiking demand due to stay at home orders and telecommuting along with COVID related issues such as manufacturing & distribution slowdowns as well as disruptions in the supply chain of needed components. After all, you can't manufacture a product if you can't get the parts required to build it. 

I work in the automotive industry. Lots and lots of parts are going on backorder due to these issues.

So yeah I suspect you are correct in that BF specials on AVRs are going to be underwhelming this year.


----------



## TraderGregg

Yeah I was watching an x3500h used on ebay, no remote, rest of the accessories untouched so a display model I presume. Went for $485 or so. I bought a brand new one for $520 last year. Clearly less deals out there ATM. So if you need gear and you find an OK deal, you might want to leap on it with both feet instead of holding out for something great.


----------



## radius118

TraderGregg said:


> Yeah I was watching an x3500h used on ebay, no remote, rest of the accessories untouched so a display model I presume. Went for $485 or so. I bought a brand new one for $520 last year. Clearly less deals out there ATM. So if you need gear and you find an OK deal, you might want to leap on it with both feet instead of holding out for something great.


Kinda strange. TVs are all over the place, but not AVRs. I got a 75" Q90T off ebay BNIB for $300 less than anywhere else.


----------



## ABSiNTH

Denon AVR-X4500H

Yours now for $999 from ListenUp (compared to $1199 everywhere else on sale)...



You are being redirected...



Just pulled the trigger myself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radius118

ABSiNTH said:


> Denon AVR-X4500H
> 
> Yours now for $999 from ListenUp (compared to $1199 everywhere else on sale)...
> 
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger myself...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So tempting.....


----------



## varaonaid

ABSiNTH said:


> Denon AVR-X4500H
> 
> Yours now for $999 from ListenUp (compared to $1199 everywhere else on sale)...
> 
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger myself...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also have an open box/clearance version of this for $899 when I last looked earlier today.


----------



## varaonaid

Zedekias said:


> Just purchased!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I was just going to let you know about ListenUp.com. I found them via this deals thread. They purchased a massive stock of the Denon AVR-X3600 in order to get them for a low price so they can sell them at $799 through the holidays. I also learned that they have been in business for 48 years, have 4 brick and mortar locations, and are an authorized dealer and repair location. I had no idea. I felt great about choosing them and am supporting a smaller business who needs it. Plus, they had the foresight to take a risk on a huge buy of the X3600 to give us all a great price and have them available. Interestingly, the X3700 which I was also considering they said is on a massive back order. Anyway, I dealt with the guy mentioned earlier in this thread, Scott Weverstad (he's been with ListenUp for around 26 years he said). Anyway, since he helped work out the deal for AVSForums (even though it's more readily available), I wanted to work with him. They do get commission if you purchase directly through him. Can't wait for our AVR-X3600 to arrive early next week! Hope we both enjoy them a ton!

PS This is the same price that Accessories4Less had the refurb X3600s at last week. They have dropped to $749 now but to me, it wasn't worth it for a refurb (not that being a refurb bothered me, it was the 2 year drop in warranty - 3 years new, 1 year refurb).


----------



## KSpan

I jumped in on the ListenUp X4500H deal. Scott was great to work with and the receiver arrived today. Sounds fantastic and about as easy as a purchase can be.

Posting this here to give another positive vote for the ListenUp deals.


----------



## radius118

I would have been all over the X4500H deal if I hadn't decided to buy a HDFury Diva to milk more life out of my current AVR. I would have cancelled the Diva order if I didn't need it for another part of my project.


----------



## Zedekias

varaonaid said:


> I was just going to let you know about ListenUp.com. I found them via this deals thread. They purchased a massive stock of the Denon AVR-X3600 in order to get them for a low price so they can sell them at $799 through the holidays. I also learned that they have been in business for 48 years, have 4 brick and mortar locations, and are an authorized dealer and repair location. I had no idea. I felt great about choosing them and am supporting a smaller business who needs it. Plus, they had the foresight to take a risk on a huge buy of the X3600 to give us all a great price and have them available. Interestingly, the X3700 which I was also considering they said is on a massive back order. Anyway, I dealt with the guy mentioned earlier in this thread, Scott Weverstad (he's been with ListenUp for around 26 years he said). Anyway, since he helped work out the deal for AVSForums (even though it's more readily available), I wanted to work with him. They do get commission if you purchase directly through him. Can't wait for our AVR-X3600 to arrive early next week! Hope we both enjoy them a ton!
> 
> PS This is the same price that Accessories4Less had the refurb X3600s at last week. They have dropped to $749 now but to me, it wasn't worth it for a refurb (not that being a refurb bothered me, it was the 2 year drop in warranty - 3 years new, 1 year refurb).


I'm glad I got to support a local business! And that is great information about them. I will keep their company in mind for the rest of my theater I am piecing together. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bd5400

Adding another post about ListenUp. I ordered an X3600H from them that is arriving on Friday. Waiting for a 3700 wasn't worth it and I'm eager to upgrade from my older Denon 2112ci.

I purchased from their Amazon storefront at a higher price but they will be price matching their website for the same $799 deal. So far they've been very easy to work with and responsive.


----------



## japhx

I am looking to buy a first AVR, but it seems there is a shortage of supply everywhere. I am debating whether I should buy the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 or new Denon X3600H, the price difference between the two is about $330. I understand that Denon X3600H is superior and is more future proof, however considering this is my first AVR and my current setup is only 3.1 (due to the lack of space behind and around the viewing area, I am not yet adding the surround speakers), so is the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 more suitable for my current need and possible future Atmos upgrade? Also, the TSR-7850 seems to not be suitable for height virtualization, how important is this for my future setup?

Thank you all for your help here!


----------



## philpoe

If you're a Costco member, or know someone who is, the Yamaha TSR-700 replaced the TSR-7850 and improves on it in many ways, including height virtualization.
Also, it's currently on sale for $330, maybe less than a refurbished TSR-7850.








TSR-700 7.2 Channel 8K Home Theater AV Receiver – Yamaha USA


Experience the theater at home. This 7.2-channel, 100 Watt AV receiver expands your entertainment possibilities for an advanced home theater with the latest in video and audio, including Dolby Atmos, DTS:X, wireless streaming and more.




usa.yamaha.com





The firmware updates have been bumpy out of the gate, but presuming Yamaha gets it right, it's a pretty good deal, and has HDCP 2.3 and HDMI 2.1 (though there's the chipset bug).
In some ways that makes it more future-proof than the Denon AVR-X3600H, unless you want to try to go to 5.1.4 or 7.1.4 in the future.

Also, if you ever get a hold of a pair of MusicCast speakers, apparently you can use them for wireless rear surrounds



japhx said:


> I am looking to buy a first AVR, but it seems there is a shortage of supply everywhere. I am debating whether I should buy the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 or new Denon X3600H, the price difference between the two is about $330. I understand that Denon X3600H is superior and is more future proof, however considering this is my first AVR and my current setup is only 3.1 (due to the lack of space behind and around the viewing area, I am not yet adding the surround speakers), so is the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 more suitable for my current need and possible future Atmos upgrade? Also, the TSR-7850 seems to not be suitable for height virtualization, how important is this for my future setup?
> 
> Thank you all for your help here!


----------



## japhx

philpoe said:


> If you're a Costco member, or know someone who is, the Yamaha TSR-700 replaced the TSR-7850 and improves on it in many ways, including height virtualization.


Thank you for your recommendation! Unfortunately I am not a Costco member so I am not sure how I can take advantage of this deal. Also, isn't TSR-700 similar to RX-V6A? it seems that RX-V6A didn't get a good review from ASR in terms of audio performance. I highly value the musical component and audio performance, so I am not sure whether this might be a good choice for me?

Yamaha RX-V6A 7.2 channel 4K / 8K Dolby AV Receiver Review | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum


----------



## philpoe

Some items can be bought from Costco without a membership at a slight price premium. Additionally, the membership price may still make it a good deal.
Of course, if a neighbor or relative is a member, they could order it delivered to you.
All may be moot as the TSR-700 is a functional clone of the RX-V6A, so maybe not the choice for you.
However, as an inexpensive placeholder in a 3.1 system for a future upgrade, it might be worth hearing with your own ears and see if YPAO RSC MP can do anything about the audio performance.
You've probably seen that the same site has given very favorable reviews of mid-high end Denons such as the AVR-X3600H you're considering.

Most 2019 or newer Denon AVRs c/w/should otherwise suit you, if you wanted to save some money and look at the 2019 AVR-S750H or higher/newer



japhx said:


> Thank you for your recommendation! Unfortunately I am not a Costco member so I am not sure how I can take advantage of this deal. Also, isn't TSR-700 similar to RX-V6A? it seems that RX-V6A didn't get a good review from ASR in terms of audio performance. I highly value the musical component and audio performance, so I am not sure whether this might be a good choice for me?
> 
> Yamaha RX-V6A 7.2 channel 4K / 8K Dolby AV Receiver Review | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum


----------



## japhx

Thank you. I am not sure if AVR-750H or AVR-950H would be better than TSR-700? They are just around the same price range.


----------



## radius118

GreazyThumbs said:


> NIB Denon AVR-X4500H - $999 +tax (Shipping Included)
> 
> 
> Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
> Mention Group: AVSForum​


You know.. If this Denon went down by another $100 I would say screw it, abandon my stubbornness to keep using my VSX and buy one.


----------



## BillsFan4

varaonaid said:


> I was just going to let you know about ListenUp.com. I found them via this deals thread. They purchased a massive stock of the Denon AVR-X3600 in order to get them for a low price so they can sell them at $799 through the holidays. I also learned that they have been in business for 48 years, have 4 brick and mortar locations, and are an authorized dealer and repair location. I had no idea. I felt great about choosing them and am supporting a smaller business who needs it. Plus, they had the foresight to take a risk on a huge buy of the X3600 to give us all a great price and have them available. Interestingly, the X3700 which I was also considering they said is on a massive back order. Anyway, I dealt with the guy mentioned earlier in this thread, Scott Weverstad (he's been with ListenUp for around 26 years he said). Anyway, since he helped work out the deal for AVSForums (even though it's more readily available), I wanted to work with him. They do get commission if you purchase directly through him. Can't wait for our AVR-X3600 to arrive early next week! Hope we both enjoy them a ton!
> 
> PS This is the same price that Accessories4Less had the refurb X3600s at last week. They have dropped to $749 now but to me, it wasn't worth it for a refurb (not that being a refurb bothered me, it was the 2 year drop in warranty - 3 years new, 1 year refurb).


I bought my x3600h from ListenUp a few weeks/month ago when it first went on sale for $799. I feel bad now, I wish I would have known about Scott and the AVS deal. I would have bought it through him.


----------



## Waylo

japhx said:


> I am looking to buy a first AVR, but it seems there is a shortage of supply everywhere. I am debating whether I should buy the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 or new Denon X3600H, the price difference between the two is about $330. I understand that Denon X3600H is superior and is more future proof, however considering this is my first AVR and my current setup is only 3.1 (due to the lack of space behind and around the viewing area, I am not yet adding the surround speakers), so is the refurbished Yamaha TSR-7850 more suitable for my current need and possible future Atmos upgrade? Also, the TSR-7850 seems to not be suitable for height virtualization, how important is this for my future setup?
> 
> Thank you all for your help here!


The info you already received from this thread is good and accurate. I just happen to have both AVRs, but they are not both set up concurrently though.

I purchased the 7850 several months ago when they were finally being discontinued at Costco. I intend to use it in a future home's great room to power a 4.0 TV system with ceiling speakers, and a second zone of speakers in a bedroom. I hooked it up to test it on a 5.1 system in my current home. Overall it sounded fine. I don't think you'll find any glaring issues with it. I considered swapping it out with the TSR-700 but I think the 700 is a work in progress, as the firmware is not yet finalized and there are many concerns over this whole year's batch of AVRs which are supposedly 8k ready. I didn't know about that review you listed and will be perusing that shortly. I don't plan on getting to 8k anytime soon. The TV to be hooked up to the 7850 is the last gen of 1080p's, in fact, and I don't think I'll be upgrading that to 4k anytime soon.

The x3600h I purchased for my main media room. That room is built with the option for 4 ATMOS ceiling speakers, so I needed the extra channels. This room is worth my splurge. Just about anyone with an opinion will say the Audyssey XT32 acoustic adjustment tech is superior to the YPAO, which is Yamaha's version found in the TSR-7850. One advantage the 700 has over the 7850 is the YPAO in the 7850 only samples one sitting location, whereas the 700 will allow you to sample 8. Supposedly that gives you better alterations of the sound based on the acoustics of your room, but whether or not the average listener will be able to tell is anyone's guess.

All that having been said, if you are only planning on 3.1 for the foreseeable future, the x3600h is probably overkill. By the time you decide to dedicate the space for a more expansive sound system, a few years' AVRs will probably have come and gone and your pricing will be better.


----------



## DavidTheGeek

I bought my Monolith 7 as "B stock" and it was just fine, not even any typical "scratch and dent" issues. *They don't have "B stock" very often so a couple of you are going to get to save $330 off the current $1,729 price.* When I bought mine a year ago the retail price was $1,599 and my "B stock" was discounted $300 to $1,299.

Not familiar? The Audioholics review was glowing and Gene did a YouTube review as well.

Its been amazing to see the price RISE (happened during the summer). This stuff usually falls in price of course, and I am guessing it was China tariffs that did it. Anywhooo, lucky you, don't let the "B stock" scare you!


----------



## KSUdvm2b

I got in on the AVS Forum deal from Scott Weverstad at Listen Up for a Denon AVR-X4500H for $999+tax. Thanks!


----------



## chikoo

KSUdvm2b said:


> I got in on the AVS Forum deal from Scott Weverstad at Listen Up for a Denon AVR-X4500H for $999+tax. Thanks!


I am so glad to hear this... I first got the x4500h as a listenup.com pre-black-friday preview sale on 10/21 for $999


----------



## BillsFan4

Glad I jumped on the x3600h deal a month ago and didn’t wait for Black Friday. I would have been disappointed... 
I still have 30 days left on the price match window but I’ll be pretty surprised if it drops below $799 at this point.


----------



## AlphaPie

For those jumping on the X4500H deal, I've had mine for coming up on a year and have enjoyed it. Coming from the 4520ci, I think its a great receiver. Feature set is quite nice for its price too. I'll always miss the onboard network switch on the 4520 though.


----------



## visiter555

I picked up a new in sealed box AVR-X3600h two weeks ago in Canada for under $900 CDN (under $650US).

Rock solid and a nice discount compared to the $1499 price most dealers had them selling for currently.


----------



## Kieran

Waylo said:


> Just about anyone with an opinion will say ...


That's the problem though! So hard to find anyone with an opinion around here...


----------



## DavidTheGeek

DavidTheGeek said:


> I bought my Monolith 7 as "B stock" and it was just fine, not even any typical "scratch and dent" issues. *They don't have "B stock" very often so a couple of you are going to get to save $330 off the current $1,729 price.*
> <snip>


*And...they are gone!* _Hope one of you were the lucky few._


----------



## radius118

DavidTheGeek said:


> *And...they are gone!* _Hope one of you were the lucky few._


Yeah they've been gone for a couple of days at least.


----------



## SeaScorpion

While they last Crutchfield has the Denon x3600h in “scatch and dent” condition with a new warranty and 60 day return policy for $721. I just bought one and they had four left before I purchased mine.


----------



## RBhifi

If they would have had any left I would have bought one. Their all gone now. ☹


----------



## SeaScorpion

RBhifi said:


> If they would have had any left I would have bought one. Their all gone now. ☹


Yeah, I knew they wouldn’t last given the price, popularity and scarcity of that model.

I just missed the listenup.com $799 deal through procrastination and have been going back and forth to all the major audio websites compulsively checking to see if inventory changed for the X3600H ever since.

When I saw it for only $721 I called Crutchfield to ask a few questions and when the rep said there were only four left I said to heck with it and pulled the trigger.

Then I came here and posted about it so others might benefit.

Sorry you missed out.


----------



## TomCruz

AlphaPie said:


> For those jumping on the X4500H deal, I've had mine for coming up on a year and have enjoyed it. Coming from the 4520ci, I think its a great receiver. Feature set is quite nice for its price too. I'll always miss the onboard network switch on the 4520 though.


Hello AlpaPie
I see you have Crown XLS amps in yr signature.. are u using them with pre-outs from X4500H?
Please share feedback on weather they are better then the onboard amps in receiver.. if any fan/hiss issues you notice


----------



## AlphaPie

TomCruz said:


> Hello AlpaPie
> I see you have Crown XLS amps in yr signature.. are u using them with pre-outs from X4500H?
> Please share feedback on weather they are better then the onboard amps in receiver.. if any fan/hiss issues you notice


Hey there, yes I am using the rca preouts on my denon. However, I am running an older xls 2500 for the front L & R, which has a lower input sensitivity than the newer xls series, so I use a rolls MB15b line lever converter. If you purchase any current model xls amplifier, you should not need this converter.

I believe the quality is superior, not to say the 4500 sounds bad. I've been using crown amps for many years however, so it's possible my ears have come accustom to their sound. My speakers are not very efficient with a 6 ohm rating, so they soak up the power. But, you really can't find a better sounding amplifier with the available power the crowns have for the money, or even more money in my opinion. I have some hiss, though its minimal and I can't hear it from my main listening position. I have only heard the fans on the crowns run while at an outdoor venue during the summer, for home use you'd have to be completely murdering everyone in the room with sustained volume to get the fans spinning fast enough to hear. Even then probably not.

If your interested in the crown I think most places are offering extended holiday return periods, so nows a great time to pick one up with the option to return if its not your cup of tea.


----------



## Jkoravos

I got a refurb 3600H for $699 on World Wide Stereo earlier today but it looks like they are already out of stock. :/


----------



## BuddhaStalin

Denon AVR-X3700H is back in stock at Greentoe.


----------



## TomCruz

AlphaPie said:


> Hey there, yes I am using the rca preouts on my denon. However, I am running an older xls 2500 for the front L & R, which has a lower input sensitivity than the newer xls series, so I use a rolls MB15b line lever converter. If you purchase any current model xls amplifier, you should not need this converter.
> 
> I believe the quality is superior, not to say the 4500 sounds bad. I've been using crown amps for many years however, so it's possible my ears have come accustom to their sound. My speakers are not very efficient with a 6 ohm rating, so they soak up the power. But, you really can't find a better sounding amplifier with the available power the crowns have for the money, or even more money in my opinion. I have some hiss, though its minimal and I can't hear it from my main listening position. I have only heard the fans on the crowns run while at an outdoor venue during the summer, for home use you'd have to be completely murdering everyone in the room with sustained volume to get the fans spinning fast enough to hear. Even then probably not.
> 
> If your interested in the crown I think most places are offering extended holiday return periods, so nows a great time to pick one up with the option to return if its not your cup of tea.


Thanks for the nice feedback.. I will get the crowns although they are not on any sale. They come from HK family hence expecting sound to be close to the HK receiver I own and yes nothing can beat their price.


----------



## bjquinn

BuddhaStalin said:


> Denon AVR-X3700H is back in stock at Greentoe.


I've never used Greentoe before. Any idea what price I should put in there?


----------



## Robbob808

It has gone for $949, or possibly $899


----------



## RBhifi

@TomCruz 
I'd look for some Parts Express coupon codes, you should be able to find at least a 10% off code with a search.


----------



## eriksells916

@bjquinn if you do not need the ability to disable the internal amps, looks like the x4500 is back at listenup for $999


----------



## BuddhaStalin

eriksells916 said:


> @bjquinn if you do not need the ability to disable the internal amps, looks like the x4500 is back at listenup for $999


As someone who bought a Denon in the past that lost functionality when a new version of HDCP came out, I wouldn't put any significant money into anything with HDCP 2.2, when the current standard is 2.3. But that's just me...


----------



## eriksells916

@BuddhaStalin what does the hdcp standard have to do with anything hdmi related? Connectivity or handshake issues?


----------



## chronomac

Question for this group: has anyone seen the S650H for cheaper than $299 (refurb)? I have a Yamaha RX-V481, which I don’t mind, but I need something that supports Dolby Vision and has a phono input, and I wouldn’t mind better room sound correction.


----------



## BuddhaStalin

eriksells916 said:


> @BuddhaStalin what does the hdcp standard have to do with anything hdmi related? Connectivity or handshake issues?


Yes, my 2113ci was advertised as being able to pass 4K through HDMI once 4K became more commonplace. Once I got my 4K TV a few years later, I was surprised to find out that feature was disabled due to HDCP being updated. So instead of being able to enjoy the lossless audio codecs, which is why I bought this receiver in the first place, I have to connecting everything 4K to the TV. This means when I watch 4K content, I can can only get lossy Dolby Digital and DTS through the optical cable because ARC through HDMI doesn't work correctly most of the time. Anyway, I almost want to wait until HDCP is updated before getting another receiver since even the current 2.3 version is 2 years old. With mainstream movies moving towards streaming at the same time as being released in theaters, I wouldn't be surprised if more aggressive copyright protection is introduced soon.


----------



## philpoe

The aggressive copyright protection is already firmly in place. HDCP 2.2 is set to protect 4K content, HDCP 2.3 for 8K content.
I don't think we'll see 8K become mainstream for a long time because of the big bandwidth increase for 8K HDR 60Hz with full luminance and chroma (roughly 100gbps).
We'd need a new HDMI standard to get that much throughput, let alone new physical media or streaming codecs.

In the meantime, HDCP 2.2 + HDMI 2.0b AVRs are relatively inexpensive. You might as well enjoy the current standard since HDR10, HLG and Dolby Vision are becoming more commonly used.



BuddhaStalin said:


> Yes, my 2113ci was advertised as being able to pass 4K through HDMI once 4K became more commonplace. Once I got my 4K TV a few years later, I was surprised to find out that feature was disabled due to HDCP being updated. So instead of being able to enjoy the lossless audio codecs, which is why I bought this receiver in the first place, I have to connecting everything 4K to the TV. This means when I watch 4K content, I can can only get lossy Dolby Digital and DTS through the optical cable because ARC through HDMI doesn't work correctly most of the time. Anyway, I almost want to wait until HDCP is updated before getting another receiver since even the current 2.3 version is 2 years old. With mainstream movies moving towards streaming at the same time as being released in theaters, I wouldn't be surprised if more aggressive copyright protection is introduced soon.


----------



## philpoe

That's the best I've seen the AVR-S650H for. If it makes a difference, greentoe lists the AVR-S640H with $299 lowest price listed. You may be able to get one new for even less.
(Maybe offer $200 and see what the counter is?)
If you're a Costco member, or know one who'll buy something for you, the Yamaha TSR-700 is on sale brand new for little bit more.
While it's got issues with its HDMI 2.1 chipset like all 2020 AVRs, and is going through some teething with its firmware, it has 7 channels and Atmos capability and similar room correction with YPAO RSC Multipoint



chronomac said:


> Question for this group: has anyone seen the S650H for cheaper than $299 (refurb)? I have a Yamaha RX-V481, which I don’t mind, but I need something that supports Dolby Vision and has a phono input, and I wouldn’t mind better room sound correction.


----------



## eriksells916

thanks @BuddhaStalin and @philpoe that is what I have been finding. I have old integra gear (pre hdmi) and everything works great with optical from my TCL 4k tv. Now that I am all wired up for 5.2.4 I am looking for a new 9 ch. avr. I keeping having to pass up deals from friends, etc. getting rid of their old top of line gear from Pio Elite, Denon, Onkyo, Integra and even some old NAD from about 2011-2015 that does't pass 4k. If I could get @bjquinn to find a way to retro 4k passthrough on that old gear I would buy all of them and pay him to do the work ha ha! 

Anyway, not worried about hdcp 2.2 anymore, so I put the x4500 in my cart, have not checked out yet though.


----------



## philpoe

Enjoy HDCP 2.2 on the X4500H. I think people got caught in the 4K-capable, but not 4K _encrypted_ capable AVRs. A bad marketing sham, IMHO.
My fear is that once bandwidth is available, we'll see a new HDCP for 8K HDR 4:4:4, which would be a PITA, but I think that's many years away.



eriksells916 said:


> thanks @BuddhaStalin and @philpoe that is what I have been finding. I have old integra gear (pre hdmi) and everything works great with optical from my TCL 4k tv. Now that I am all wired up for 5.2.4 I am looking for a new 9 ch. avr. I keeping having to pass up deals from friends, etc. getting rid of their old top of line gear from Pio Elite, Denon, Onkyo, Integra and even some old NAD from about 2011-2015 that does't pass 4k. If I could get @bjquinn to find a way to retro 4k passthrough on that old gear I would buy all of them and pay him to do the work ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, not worried about hdcp 2.2 anymore, so I put the x4500 in my cart, have not checked out yet though.


----------



## eriksells916

@philpoe yup thanks! I am still pre-hdmi gear and just finished wiring 5.2.4 in December 2020. Shoot by the time i am ready for 8k, they will have moved on to pre/pros with 24 channels, 16k content with 4d viewing experience ha ha!


----------



## Robbob808

The Marantz SR 7013 is currently $1199 on Amazon.

As of 12/6, it has gone back up to $1599.


----------



## afrogt

chronomac said:


> Question for this group: has anyone seen the S650H for cheaper than $299 (refurb)? I have a Yamaha RX-V481, which I don’t mind, but I need something that supports Dolby Vision and has a phono input, and I wouldn’t mind better room sound correction.


I got s750h from Costco about 5-6 weeks ago for $319 Much better deal than a refurb 5 channel s650h since it does 5.1.2


----------



## Jkoravos

Jkoravos said:


> I got a refurb 3600H for $699 on World Wide Stereo earlier today but it looks like they are already out of stock. :/



I got the 3600 to day and despite the box saying 3600, there was a 3500 inside. DOH!


----------



## radius118

eriksells916 said:


> to find a way to retro 4k passthrough on that old gear I would buy all of them and pay him to do the work ha ha!


There are a couple of ways you can do this. The first is an audio splitter that will split the HDMI audio stream to your receiver so it doesn't have to deal with the 4K video.

A better way is the HDFury Diva. It can do all of this plus it has a switcher and matrix built in. It can also be controlled by a Harmony.

Edit: If you aren't feeding a second display I believe the Vertex2 will also do what you need but at a lower price point.


----------



## bjquinn

Anybody have an opinion on how good of a deal $989 is for an x3700h at greentoe (which should include tax and shipping)? I've really been wanting to get an x3600h (brand new projector is only hdmi 2.0b, so that should be good enough for me), but those don't seem to be available anywhere. There's one on Amazon for $899, but that's $971 after tax, so the x3700h is only $18 more. The Amazon seller did offer me $20 off on the x3600h. But I'm just bummed I missed that $800 deal for the x3600h a couple weeks ago, though even that was $864 after tax. I've been searching, but there's nothing out there lately.


----------



## radius118

bjquinn said:


> Anybody have an opinion on how good of a deal $989 is for an x3700h at greentoe (which should include tax and shipping)? I've really been wanting to get an x3600h (brand new projector is only hdmi 2.0b, so that should be good enough for me), but those don't seem to be available anywhere. There's one on Amazon for $899, but that's $971 after tax, so the x3700h is only $18 more. The Amazon seller did offer me $20 off on the x3600h. But I'm just bummed I missed that $800 deal for the x3600h a couple weeks ago, though even that was $864 after tax. I've been searching, but there's nothing out there lately.


You might consider a X4500h. Listen Up appears to still have them available at $999.



You are being redirected...


----------



## JohnRichmond

bjquinn said:


> Anybody have an opinion on how good of a deal $989 is for an x3700h at greentoe (which should include tax and shipping)? I've really been wanting to get an x3600h (brand new projector is only hdmi 2.0b, so that should be good enough for me), but those don't seem to be available anywhere. There's one on Amazon for $899, but that's $971 after tax, so the x3700h is only $18 more. The Amazon seller did offer me $20 off on the x3600h. But I'm just bummed I missed that $800 deal for the x3600h a couple weeks ago, though even that was $864 after tax. I've been searching, but there's nothing out there lately.


The x3600h is available at Amazon but it's not as good of a deal at $899.

​


----------



## bjquinn

radius118 said:


> You might consider a X4500h. Listen Up appears to still have them available at $999.
> 
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...


I know the x4500h is the next tier up but also a couple years older. What's the advantage to the x4500h over the x3700h? I'm pretty familiar with the differences between the x3600h and the x3700h, but I'm not so familiar with the x4500h.


----------



## eriksells916

@bjquinn I am in the same boat, considering an x3600, Onkyo rz920 or the x4500. X4500 has dual sub control and no hdm issues like the Onkyo. Against the x3600 it looks like it has has zone 3, auro 3d, a little more power and al32.


----------



## bjquinn

eriksells916 said:


> @bjquinn I am in the same boat, considering an x3600, Onkyo rz920 or the x4500. X4500 has dual sub control and no hdm issues like the Onkyo. Against the x3600 it looks like it has has zone 3, auro 3d, a little more power and al32.


Thanks. Is there anything lost by having a year older model, or is the x4500h better than the x3600h in all respects? Obviously the x3700h has hdmi 2.1, right? But since I don't care about that, I can disregard that.


----------



## radius118

bjquinn said:


> Thanks. Is there anything lost by having a year older model, or is the x4500h better than the x3600h in all respects? Obviously the x3700h has hdmi 2.1, right? But since I don't care about that, I can disregard that.


I don't think there is anything lost opting for the 4500 over the 3600. 

I went for the 4500 over the 3600 because of the dual sub control, additional power and the step up to Audyssey XT32 over XT. Plus I felt it was a better bang for my buck with these additional features compared to original MSRP.


----------



## bd5400

radius118 said:


> I don't think there is anything lost opting for the 4500 over the 3600.
> 
> I went for the 4500 over the 3600 because of the dual sub control, additional power and the step up to Audyssey XT32 over XT. Plus I felt it was a better bang for my buck with these additional features compared to original MSRP.


The X3600h has XT32 as well.


----------



## Jkoravos

bjquinn said:


> Thanks. Is there anything lost by having a year older model, or is the x4500h better than the x3600h in all respects? Obviously the x3700h has hdmi 2.1, right? But since I don't care about that, I can disregard that.



This is a handy comparison site.









ZKelectronics


Compare A/V Receivers, TVs, Espresso Machines. Sort and filter the results.




www.zkelectronics.com





I've been looking at these units, as well. The 3700 doesn't have much over the 3600 or 4500 except additional video processing. The 3700 can handle 8K and has HDR10+ (vs. HDR10) and it has a newer HDCP revision (2.3 vs 2.2). The 4500 has Auro 3D and more power. I would say unless you are trying to push the bleeding edge of video capability there is no reason to go for the 3700 over the 3600 or 4500. That's just my two cents. I'm marginally knowledgeable about this topic so someone who knows more may have a different opinion.


----------



## radius118

bd5400 said:


> The X3600h has XT32 as well.


So it does. I stand corrected. That's what I get for quoting specs from Crutchfield. 

I still think the 4500 is a better bang for your buck than the 3600.

And I agree the 3700 isn't worth the extra cost. Plus, IMHO, I think they are still sorting out issues with HDCP 2.3 and issues with the 8K chipsets. Personally, I think it's going to be quite some time before we start to see a reasonable selection of 8K content. Better to hop on that bandwagon later when the technology is a little more mature.


----------



## LTE15

bjquinn said:


> Thanks. Is there anything lost by having a year older model, or is the x4500h better than the x3600h in all respects? Obviously the x3700h has hdmi 2.1, right? But since I don't care about that, I can disregard that.


I don't know what your setup is, but one feature that was of interest to me is dolby atmos height virtualization which is not available on the 4500h but is on the 3600h and on other Denon and Marantz models that came out in 2019. If you have a proper Atmos setup that won't matter to you, but as I am using a 5.1 system and don't have height speakers I liked the idea of a virtual atmos feature, subtle as it may be.


----------



## Jkoravos

4500 @ $999 is a better deal than 3600 @ $899, IMHO. I'm looking for a 3600 but hoping for a lower sale price to come around.

Also, A4L has refurb 6014s for $899.


----------



## rlb4

I was looking to get a Denon 3700 vs the 3600 or 4500 mainly because of the HDMI 2.1 and to a lesser extent the more recent HDCP and HDR10+. I am coming from an Onkyo 818 so I want Audyssey XT32. My main reason for upgrading is to process the newer audio and go to a 7.1.4 Atmos setup. While I don't have a 4k tv now(still using my Panny VT60), eventually I would like to get an OLED. So, I don't NEED HDMI 2.1 now but since I tend to keep my HT stuff a long time my thought was to go with the 3700 since it had HDMI 2.1. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## tipsymcstaggers

Just a data point here, but I went with the x3700h (over the x3600h) almost solely for the ability to disconnect the internal amps completely when using an external amp. Love it so far (much better than my Yamaha TSR-7850 though that's likely just XT32 vs YPAO). Having said that, obviously am watching the threads about the troubles with XBX with great interest.


----------



## bjquinn

The $999 x4500h deal at listenup seems to have disappeared.


----------



## radius118

bjquinn said:


> The $999 x4500h deal at listenup seems to have disappeared.


I'd call them and see if they have any left. When I was trying to decide between the 4500 and the 3600 the 3600 was gone off their site, but they still had some. I can't say for sure, but I think once their inventory drops to a certain level items are removed from the website before they are actually out of stock.


----------



## bjquinn

radius118 said:


> I'd call them and see if they have any left. When I was trying to decide between the 4500 and the 3600 the 3600 was gone off their site, but they still had some. I can't say for sure, but I think once their inventory drops to a certain level items are removed from the website before they are actually out of stock.


Thank you. They did in fact have a couple more in stock. $999 was the best they could do, but they do have free shipping and no tax to my state. Went ahead and pulled the trigger. Also my credit card is doing 5% off when purchasing via PayPal right now, so it worked out even better.

Thanks everyone for helping me decide. I'm excited to pair this with my new 4k projector!


----------



## radius118

bjquinn said:


> Thank you. They did in fact have a couple more in stock. $999 was the best they could do, but they do have free shipping and no tax to my state. Went ahead and pulled the trigger. Also my credit card is doing 5% off when purchasing via PayPal right now, so it worked out even better.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me decide. I'm excited to pair this with my new 4k projector!


Nice! Glad it worked out. Enjoy. Mine is unpacked and sitting there taunting me to get the new system set up. But my wife won't let me until after Christmas.


----------



## bjquinn

radius118 said:


> Nice! Glad it worked out. Enjoy. Mine is unpacked and sitting there taunting me to get the new system set up. But my wife won't let me until after Christmas.


Lol oh man, brutal. I'm also waiting since I don't have any 4k source yet, I'm trying to get a PS5, so that may take a while...


----------



## radius118

bjquinn said:


> Lol oh man, brutal. I'm also waiting since I don't have any 4k source yet, I'm trying to get a PS5, so that may take a while...


I am new to 4K so it doesn't take much to impress me. Recently picked up a 75" Q90T and we're just using the crappy TV speakers for now. But the 4K content we've viewed with our Fire stick have been impressing. Even standard BDs that I have stored on my server played through my HTPC have been impressive.

Can't wait to get my Panny 820 set up and see what a full bandwidth 4K BR disc will do. Bought a ton of discs on BF sale on BB and Amazon.

Physical media is where it's at for best quality sound and video, but I also know that some day streaming will be just as good. But it will take a while. Besides, once I've plunked my $$ down on the physical media it's mine to play whenever I want.


----------



## Jkoravos

tipsymcstaggers said:


> Just a data point here, but I went with the x3700h (over the x3600h) almost solely for the ability to disconnect the internal amps completely when using an external amp. Love it so far (much better than my Yamaha TSR-7850 though that's likely just XT32 vs YPAO). Having said that, obviously am watching the threads about the troubles with XBX with great interest.


That's funny, I was just researching the same thing. According to Gene at Audioholics they started disconnecting the preamp from the amp section on the 3600. That's why i've been targeting the 3600 over the 3700. 



> With the AVR-X3600H configured to reroute the main front L/R internal amplifiers, the preamp is physically disconnected from the power amp. This allows the preamp stage full capability of delivering up to 4Vrms unclipped when connected to external amplification as can be seen in the following output vs distortion plot courtesy of Sound United Engineering.











Denon AVR-X3600H 9.2CH IMAX Enhanced AV Receiver Offers Best In Class Features


Denon's newest AVR-X3600H 9.2 Channel IMAX Enhanced AV Receiver. At $1,100, it has 9CH of amplification and 11CH of processing, HDCP 2.3, etc, and closes the gap to the costlier AVR-X4500H.




www.audioholics.com


----------



## KSpan

Jkoravos said:


> That's funny, I was just researching the same thing. According to Gene at Audioholics they started disconnecting the preamp from the amp section on the 3600. That's why i've been targeting the 3600 over the 3700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-X3600H 9.2CH IMAX Enhanced AV Receiver Offers Best In Class Features
> 
> 
> Denon's newest AVR-X3600H 9.2 Channel IMAX Enhanced AV Receiver. At $1,100, it has 9CH of amplification and 11CH of processing, HDCP 2.3, etc, and closes the gap to the costlier AVR-X4500H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audioholics.com


The X3700H will disconnect all channels while the X3600H (and X4500H) will only disconnect the fronts. Not sure if that distinction matters but thought it worth mentioning.

From a deal perspective I chose the X4500H largely for the 2-line display and extra trigger outs. Small, but worth the $100 difference for me.


----------



## tipsymcstaggers

Jkoravos said:


> That's funny, I was just researching the same thing. According to Gene at Audioholics they started disconnecting the preamp from the amp section on the 3600. That's why i've been targeting the 3600 over the 3700.


Great point, I should be less black/white on that...I had meant that it was a full supported feature on the 3700. 

That was actually the article that got me looking at the 3XXX receivers in the first place and I had planned on the 3600, but it was going out of stock everywhere when I was looking (early September) and the preamp mode is an actual supported feature on the 3700 rather than a workaround as described in that article. I also don’t have 11CH yet and couldn’t find anything definitive on whether selecting that mode would cause issues with Audyssey using only 5.2.

I had also thought I read somewhere that the amps might be run differently in the preamp mode for the x3700 vs x3600h’s work-around (i.e. heat might be more an issue) but now I can’t find that anywhere. 

The one nice feature of the x3600 over the x3700 is the front HDMI port, those can be surprisingly handy. 

Honestly would have been completely happy with a 3600, just like the peace of mind with the supported preamp mode.


----------



## Jkoravos

Ah, I didn't catch that it was just the fronts disconnecting on the 3600. Good to know.


----------



## josserman

Scored a Marantz 6015 at Best Buy as open box for $1,000. Missing remote and audyssey mic but iPhone can control it all and have an extra mic audyssey mic from my 4520.

Considering you can’t get a new AVR at all, this was a steal of a deal and makes up for the loss of my 4520 .


----------



## BillsFan4

bd5400 said:


> The X3600h has XT32 as well.


 And dual sub controls.


----------



## eaayoung

josserman said:


> Scored a Marantz 6015 at Best Buy as open box for $1,000. Missing remote and audyssey mic but iPhone can control it all and have an extra mic audyssey mic from my 4520.
> 
> Considering you can’t get a new AVR at all, this was a steal of a deal and makes up for the loss of my 4520 .


You can probably order a remote and Audyssey mic for it. Make sure the mic you have is the same mic for 6015.


----------



## Jkoravos

josserman said:


> Scored a Marantz 6015 at Best Buy as open box for $1,000. Missing remote and audyssey mic but iPhone can control it all and have an extra mic audyssey mic from my 4520.
> 
> Considering you can’t get a new AVR at all, this was a steal of a deal and makes up for the loss of my 4520 .


Great deal! I was in my local BB the other day, there was an insane number of open box items. They were pack up and down the aisles. Unfortunately very short on AVR open boxes, they had a 6014 but wanted $1200 for it.


----------



## radius118

Jkoravos said:


> Great deal! I was in my local BB the other day, there was an insane number of open box items. They were pack up and down the aisles. Unfortunately very short on AVR open boxes, they had a 6014 but wanted $1200 for it.


I would love to visit my local BB and check out the open box stuff, but they are doing curbside pickup only due to Covid.


----------



## eriksells916

@Jkoravos yea my local sacramento BB/Magnolia had a few open box Marantz gear and they said they would discount it like 10%. I said no offense but I can get this new from an online retailer for way less but I want to support my local store. Didn't give a crap so I left. Went to the local RC Willey and they had a display rx-a3070 for $1699 and I think an old Pioneer/Onkyo like an rz830 or lx503 for $1199. They would not negotiate so I left disappointed.


----------



## marantz545

Amazon has a few 3600 and 3700’s left- https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X3600H-Automation-Integration-Monitoring/dp/B07RR6WQBW


----------



## Jkoravos

I ended up getting a X4300H on ebay for $740. The deals on the new/refurb AVRs just aren't very good right now. The differences between the 4300 and 4500/4700 don't really seem to be very substantial outside of 8K support, which I won't be using any time soon.


----------



## Jkoravos

A couple of new items on A4L today.

X3600H for $899 
SR6012 for $750
X4300H for $750


----------



## bmrowe

Disappointed I missed out on the x4500 deal. Looking for something that does eARC and plays nice with an LG C9. X4500 seems like the ticket. If anyone sees a deal on one out there, please post it!


----------



## Jkoravos

Refurb 4500 for $999









DENON AVR-X4500H 9.2-Ch x 125 Watts A/V Receiver w/HEOS


Denon Factory Refurbished




www.accessories4less.com


----------



## Steven DeNicola

Crutchfield has X4500 for $1199.
Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-channel home theater receiver with Wi-Fi®, Apple® AirPlay® 2, and Amazon Alexa compatibility at Crutchfield


----------



## bmrowe

Thanks guys. I'll check those two deals out!


----------



## tomnan24

Ever since Denon X3200 came out through at least X3500 you could easily find these every year for $599 after the new model came out. I’m finally ready to replace my Denon 1610 and rats for me it’s no longer a thing. Does anyone know what happened? COVID or did they wise up? It’s hard for me to pay $599 or more for a lesser AVR. Any insight that I may have missed?


----------



## Jkoravos

Denon went from 7.2 channel to 9.2 channel/11.2 processing when they went from the 3500 to the 3600. I think that's why it's much more expensive. You can probably still find a refurb 3500 for 599.

I actually just sent a 3500 refurb back to World Wide Stereo this week, I ordered a 3600 but there was a 3500 in the box (!). Give them a call. They have the 3500 refurb on their site for $549 but it says out of stock. They may sell you the one I returned.


----------



## BillsFan4

tomnan24 said:


> Ever since Denon X3200 came out through at least X3500 you could easily find these every year for $599 after the new model came out. I’m finally ready to replace my Denon 1610 and rats for me it’s no longer a thing. Does anyone know what happened? COVID or did they wise up? It’s hard for me to pay $599 or more for a lesser AVR. Any insight that I may have missed?


From what I’ve read, 3 things mainly.

1) covid supply chain issues
2) very high demand due to covid restrictions (people stuck home, movie theaters closed, etc)

and 3) tariffs on Chinese imports has significantly raised the cost of some components used in some AVR’s/amplifiers.


----------



## jsb75

Jkoravos said:


> Denon went from 7.2 channel to 9.2 channel/11.2 processing when they went from the 3500 to the 3600. I think that's why it's much more expensive. You can probably still find a refurb 3500 for 599.
> 
> I actually just sent a 3500 refurb back to World Wide Stereo this week, I ordered a 3600 but there was a 3500 in the box (!). Give them a call. They have the 3500 refurb on their site for $549 but it says out of stock. They may sell you the one I returned.


Yeah. When I got the x3400 I paid 499 now it's double for two more channels. I figured you'd be able to get the 3000 series regularly towards the end of it's cycle for around 700 or so. Boy was I wrong. Lol


----------



## Jkoravos

The 3600 refurb I got from WWS was $699 but I haven't see it anywhere close to that anywhere else. Too bad Denon accidentally packaged a 3500 in the box.


----------



## jsb75

Jkoravos said:


> The 3600 refurb I got from WWS was $699 but I haven't see it anywhere close to that anywhere else. Too bad Denon accidentally packaged a 3500 in the box.


Yeah, accessories 4 less wants 900 right now


----------



## orangey

4700 back available on greentoe. Just got a notification if anyone is looking.


----------



## Tom Schnake

orangey said:


> 4700 back available on greentoe. Just got a notification if anyone is looking.


Willing to give it a shot. Wonder if anyone on AVS has had a successful X4700 Bid?


----------



## Robbob808

I got a counter offer on the 4700 for $1199 a few months back. I don’t know if it will go that low at the moment.

I didn’t pull the trigger at 1199, they sold out shortly thereafter.


----------



## Bostonvr6

Robbob808 said:


> I got a counter offer for $1199 a few
> months back. I don’t know if it will go that low at the moment.
> 
> I didn’t pull the trigger at 1199, they sold out shortly thereafter.


I have a 1200 offer in right now. I did it based on the fact that it went for 1200 during that deal few months ago. wish I had pulled the trigger back then as well. Let’s see....


----------



## eaayoung

They should go lower considering that Crutchfield is selling the 4500 for $1199.00.


----------



## Bostonvr6

eaayoung said:


> They should go lower considering that Crutchfield is selling the 4500 for $1199.00.


That’s the 4500, we are talking about trying to get the 4700 for $1200


----------



## Robbob808

I was referring to the 4700 being $1199. I corrected my previous post.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

After some further research, surprise surprise - there is an unresolved HDMI 2.1. hardware issue on the 2020 AVR models from all major manufacturers.

This may explain high pricing of last generation AVR's coupled with shortage of new ones. 

Sound United - D&M, have officially confirmed the problem with a guarantee of either future upgrade of hardware or refund of purchased units. The upgrade process may take up to a year... 

Really surprised that AV-forums have failed to mention this complete disaster. 

WTF ???


----------



## Tom Schnake

Justin Lovenow said:


> After some further research, surprise surprise - there is an unresolved HDMI 2.1. hardware issue on the 2020 AVR models from all major manufacturers.
> 
> This may explain high pricing of last generation AVR's coupled with shortage of new ones.
> 
> Sound United - D&M, have officially confirmed the problem with a guarantee of either future upgrade of hardware or refund of purchased units. The upgrade process may take up to a year...
> 
> Really surprised that AV-forums have failed to mention this complete disaster.
> 
> WTF ???


This would be a great post for April fools day. However, there's been literally hundreds of posts about this issue for the past 3 (or is it now 4) months.

Here's probably the largest thread on the topic, still on the 1st page. 








Faulty AVR HDMI 2.1 Chips Causing an Issue Displaying...


The quick rundown: 2020 AVRs with HDMI 2.1 Panasonic chips seem to display a black screen when pushing 4k/120 and 8k/60 through them. This is a hardware problem, so no firmware updates will fix it. Marantz, Denon, Yamaha use the chips in their 2020 and upcoming 2021 lineups. Sony, Pioneer and...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Justin Lovenow

Tom Schnake said:


> This would be a great post for April fools day. However, there's been literally hundreds of posts about this issue for the past 3 (or is it now 4) months.
> 
> Here's probably the largest thread on the topic, still on the 1st page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty AVR HDMI 2.1 Chips Causing an Issue Displaying...
> 
> 
> The quick rundown: 2020 AVRs with HDMI 2.1 Panasonic chips seem to display a black screen when pushing 4k/120 and 8k/60 through them. This is a hardware problem, so no firmware updates will fix it. Marantz, Denon, Yamaha use the chips in their 2020 and upcoming 2021 lineups. Sony, Pioneer and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com


Thanks for the reference link! I found about this quite serious matter after watching some YouTube videos, but not from superficial reading or posting on topic of interest in AV-forum. No one even mentioned about this.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Justin Lovenow said:


> After some further research, surprise surprise - there is an unresolved HDMI 2.1. hardware issue on the 2020 AVR models from all major manufacturers.
> 
> This may explain high pricing of last generation AVR's coupled with shortage of new ones.
> 
> Sound United - D&M, have officially confirmed the problem with a guarantee of either future upgrade of hardware or refund of purchased units. The upgrade process may take up to a year...
> 
> Really surprised that AV-forums have failed to mention this complete disaster.
> 
> WTF ???



Dude..... Do us all a favor and set/turn your calendar and clock to 2020. You are running WAY behind.


----------



## RBhifi

Crutchfield , outlet store has a scratch & dent Denon AVR-X4500H for $968 right now .


----------



## Bostonvr6

Just got my official rejection from Greentoe for $1200 on the x4700. Had the offer there for 2 or 3 days. 

Clearly whatever retailer that had the original 1200 sale a few months ago is not the one that has it in stock on greentoe now unfortunately.


----------



## TraderGregg

tomnan24 said:


> Ever since Denon X3200 came out through at least X3500 you could easily find these every year for $599 after the new model came out. I’m finally ready to replace my Denon 1610 and rats for me it’s no longer a thing. Does anyone know what happened? COVID or did they wise up? It’s hard for me to pay $599 or more for a lesser AVR. Any insight that I may have missed?


Even the turn around on repairs is crazy. Sent my 3500 in for a new network board and it's been "waiting on parts" for almost four weeks.


----------



## MUDCAT45

Deaf-Forever said:


> Dude..... Do us all a favor and set/turn your calendar and clock to 2020. You are running WAY behind.


I have a 2020 calendar. My worst buy of the year was a 2020 Planner. It is still in the wrapper.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

Deaf-Forever said:


> Dude..... Do us all a favor and set/turn your calendar and clock to 2020. You are running WAY behind.


Thanks dude pointing this out ! 

I completely forgot to turn my last year calendar from 2018. Are you claiming it is 2020, do you have e link, thanks !

Man, I realise now, if you're correct, I'm 2-years behind already. Hope it all sorts out the coming 2020 ! 

Happy Easter !


----------



## jedmo

Bostonvr6 said:


> Just got my official rejection from Greentoe for $1200 on the x4700. Had the offer there for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Clearly whatever retailer that had the original 1200 sale a few months ago is not the one that has it in stock on greentoe now unfortunately.


I got a counter offer for the x4700 from Greentoe for $1398.


----------



## Bostonvr6

jedmo said:


> I got a counter offer for the x4700 from Greentoe for $1398.


Not bad, you going to accept it?

I think I’m gonna hold out for the $1200 deal to come back, who knows if it will though


----------



## JoshColorado

Thoughts on Anthem AVM-60 for 1799+tax (NIB from auth reseller - nebraska furniture mart) versus Denon 6700 for $1999? Obviously have to buy amps with the Anthem.

I’m concerned the Anthem is “old tech” now.. No HDMI 2.1.. Which, admittedly seems to be not going well for folks.


----------



## jedmo

Bostonvr6 said:


> Not bad, you going to accept it?
> 
> I think I’m gonna hold out for the $1200 deal to come back, who knows if it will though


 I was able to pickup the x4500 from Listenup at $999 last Thursday, I guess someone canceled their order. If the vendor on Greentoe would have offered the $1200 deal, I would have jumped on it. At $1398, I just couldn't justify the $400 price difference for a few additional features and a faulty hdmi 2.1 implementation.


----------



## eriksells916

@JoshColorado didnt realize you created a separate thread. Moderators delete.


----------



## deadacclaim

Purchased the Denon 3700H through Greentoe for $989. They refused my offer of $950, which I know it was going for several months ago. 

Unfortunately, the receiver arrived and the Front Left Channel does not work. No signal through the Pre-out, either. 

Guess I'll report back about the return experience. Lmao, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## orangey

deadacclaim said:


> Purchased the Denon 3700H through Greentoe for $989. They refused my offer of $950, which I know it was going for several months ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, the receiver arrived and the Front Left Channel does not work. No signal through the Pre-out, either.
> 
> Guess I'll report back about the return experience. Lmao, Merry Christmas everyone.


Try the various resets? GL!


----------



## deadacclaim

orangey said:


> Try the various resets? GL!


I called Denon to ask about possible solutions. They told me to try switching the speaker wires to see if the problem followed, which of course was the very first thing I did. Other than that, they told me just to return it. 

Although I am happy to report the actual seller already got me a return shipping label, but the product is back ordered so I'm not getting a new unit, just a refund. 

Guess I'm in the receiver market again...sigh. Anyone else have this thing in stock?


----------



## BillsFan4

JoshColorado said:


> Thoughts on Anthem AVM-60 for 1799+tax (NIB from auth reseller - nebraska furniture mart) versus Denon 6700 for $1999? Obviously have to buy amps with the Anthem.
> 
> I’m concerned the Anthem is “old tech” now.. No HDMI 2.1.. Which, admittedly seems to be not going well for folks.


Personally, I’d go with the Denon since it has the built in amps plus pre outputs for all channels so it can also function as a pre/pro if you want it to.


----------



## Sachb

With all those hardware issues & bugs, still, people suggest Denon & always Denon. No mention of the more reliable brand "Yamaha". Yamaha RX-A3080 is the best AVR you can get today if you don't need 8K.


----------



## KSpan

Sachb said:


> With all those hardware issues & bugs, still, people suggest Denon & always Denon. No mention of the more reliable brand "Yamaha". Yamaha RX-A3080 is the best AVR you can get today if you don't need 8K.


To be fair, you're in the deals thread and Yamahas aren't often on sale/special or perhaps aren't as widely sought out. I know I bought one for my parents years ago and it's still kicking but Yamaha AVRs are too large for my space constraints so I had to go with something else.


----------



## Pusher1

Man, I thought I'd check the "deals" thread for kicks and giggles.

Is $700 JUST for a receiver a good deal? It sounds like all of the new technology completely sucks and fails in 10 years. You're out $100/year at that rate for the cost of appreciation and foregone investing. What are these manufacturers smoking?


----------



## KSpan

Pusher1 said:


> Man, I thought I'd check the "deals" thread for kicks and giggles.
> 
> Is $700 JUST for a receiver a good deal? It sounds like all of the new technology completely sucks and fails in 10 years. You're out $100/year at that rate for the cost of appreciation and foregone investing. What are these manufacturers smoking?


Like everything else in life it all depends on what you need. Someone looking for a plain-Jane AVR can spend as little as $200, but technology like new codecs, more amp channels, preamp out, better room correction, etc can add up. $700 can indeed be a great deal depending on the model and one's use case/needs.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Pusher1 said:


> Man, I thought I'd check the "deals" thread for kicks and giggles.
> 
> Is $700 JUST for a receiver a good deal? It sounds like all of the new technology completely sucks and fails in 10 years. You're out $100/year at that rate for the cost of appreciation and foregone investing. What are these manufacturers smoking?


It is compared to 1200 bucks!


----------



## Worf

Pusher1 said:


> Man, I thought I'd check the "deals" thread for kicks and giggles.
> 
> Is $700 JUST for a receiver a good deal? It sounds like all of the new technology completely sucks and fails in 10 years. You're out $100/year at that rate for the cost of appreciation and foregone investing. What are these manufacturers smoking?


People spend thousands of dollars on computers, thousands of dollars on smartphones and you'd be lucky to get 10 years out of them. An AVR is just like those pieces of high tech - there is always something new coming down to obsolete your unit. 

10 year old receivers can't do 4k, nevermind 8k, high frame rates, variable frame rates, object based audio (Atmos and dtsX). So if you didn't change anything in 10 years and didn't want to upgrade, then it would be a concern, otherwise you'd have changed out your equipment so it doesn't matter if it only lasts 10 years if you only use it for 5 and replace it.


----------



## drh3b

Worf said:


> thousands of dollars on smartphones


I don't spend that much on a phone, and I'm glad I don't because my phones seem to only last a very few years (usually Motorola, and the non user replaceable battery goes bad in 2-3 years) and I get another mediocre phone for $2-300 dollars. I've bought 4 Denons, had one go bad, fixed under warranty and sold, all the others were replaced still working to take advantage of more modern technology. I've had two Onkyos, one with the dreaded HDMI issue, and one that stopped working after I had received it's replacement (A Denon), although when I checked it about a year later, the 2nd Onkyo had started working again, didn't extensively test it, so don't know how robust its comeback is. My first Denon is 12 years old, and still in use in a casual system.


----------



## Pusher1

I'm the guy who always buys last year's phone model and runs it until the apps stop supporting functionality (6-7 years on a $600 phone isn't bad for what they do now). 

This technology change is starting to mirror retirement savings. Some new trend comes out and makes the last generations investments obsolete. You work your whole life at minimum wage putting into retirement, then some schlub at the top doubles the minimum wage in 4 years (Washington state), so all that savings now looks like child's play but unfortunately you've reached retirement and can't benefit from the higher wage base. 

For the common schmuck like me, looking at "investing" in something that will be outdated so quickly, not by accoustic design or receiver design, but by signal format, is very prohibitive. The barrier to entry is higher than it was in say the 70's where records, then cassettes each lasted multiple decades before the next tech came out. I wonder if the receiver manufacturers are concerned with this. The die hards are still upgrading, but us common peasant folk aren't getting into it. The return on a receiver will continue to be to provide listening enjoyment, so the $100/year isn't as diversified as the phone scenario.

Rant over. I'll stop redirecting the topic I can't change. It's just too bad we're okay filling the land fills up.


----------



## DM2006RI

deadacclaim said:


> Purchased the Denon 3700H through Greentoe for $989. They refused my offer of $950, which I know it was going for several months ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, the receiver arrived and the Front Left Channel does not work. No signal through the Pre-out, either.
> 
> Guess I'll report back about the return experience. Lmao, Merry Christmas everyone.


Had a similar issue with a x3600 I bought off Greentoe several months ago. Retailer was fine about accepting the return and shipping but it was frustrating. My subwoofer kept cutting out, even during calibration. Swapped wires and even subwoofers to great expense, all to find out it really was the AVR.

Denon recommended returning to the retailer and I ended up buying an x4500 elsewhere - safeandsoundhq for $1099 shipped (no tax), though I only got the price after I called to see if they had any in stock. They are a reputable Denon dealer and shipped immediately. This was back in September.

If you can swing it I think the extra for the x4xxx series is worth it, the display is a little better and I wonder about qc being a little bit stronger with the x4xxx series.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

DM2006RI said:


> If you can swing it I think the extra for the x4xxx series is worth it, the display is a little better and I wonder about qc being a little bit stronger with the x4xxx series.


What are your thoughts on choosing between: x4500 vs x6400 ? 

Is it worth the extra $200 for x6400 ? 

I want to use AVR for audio listening, connected by eARC HDMI to the 2020 TV which is used as video / streaming source. 

In other words, not using the AVR as a HDMI switcher, instead using a TV as a source and switcher.


----------



## eriksells916

@Justin Lovenow I believe the x6400 was built in Japan, has a little more power and has 11 channels in a single box? FWIW, both have xt32, not sure you would hear any difference. If you need 11 channels the x4500 with a $100 2 channel amp is a little cheaper but the x6400 makes sense if you need 11 channels in a single solution.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

eriksells916 said:


> @Justin Lovenow I believe the x6400 was built in Japan, has a little more power and has 11 channels in a single box? FWIW, both have xt32, not sure you would hear any difference. If you need 11 channels the x4500 with a $100 2 channel amp is a little cheaper but the x6400 makes sense if you need 11 channels in a single solution.


Thanks for your feedback! 

I think of using 3-D surround configurations from 5.1.2. to 7.1.2. (Atmos/DTSX).

Do you think the x6400 can offer better HIFI audio experience in stereo listening, compared to x4500 ?


----------



## eriksells916

@Justin Lovenow sadly I own no DM gear so a real owner will have to help.


----------



## chikoo

Pusher1 said:


> Man, I thought I'd check the "deals" thread for kicks and giggles.
> 
> Is $700 JUST for a receiver a good deal? It sounds like all of the new technology completely sucks and fails in 10 years. You're out $100/year at that rate for the cost of appreciation and foregone investing. What are these manufacturers smoking?


Lol.
I am sure you also did the same math about getting married and arrived at the same conclusion.


----------



## Pusher1

chikoo said:


> Lol.
> I am sure you also did the same math about getting married and arrived at the same conclusion.


She saves me $4K a year with her standard deduction, plus the $2K in child tax credit she's produced... and of course the $1.8K in stimulus so far 😉


----------



## JustTheFax87

Worf said:


> People spend thousands of dollars on computers, thousands of dollars on smartphones and you'd be lucky to get 10 years out of them. An AVR is just like those pieces of high tech - there is always something new coming down to obsolete your unit.
> 
> 10 year old receivers can't do 4k, nevermind 8k, high frame rates, variable frame rates, object based audio (Atmos and dtsX). So if you didn't change anything in 10 years and didn't want to upgrade, then it would be a concern, otherwise you'd have changed out your equipment so it doesn't matter if it only lasts 10 years if you only use it for 5 and replace it.


However I would argue that - and this is if you like having good sound and tech all around the house , AV/AR ‘s can be used a bit longer down the road than other bits of tech


----------



## RBhifi

Anyone know of any deals on the Marantz SR5014 ? It looks like it's the least expensive (at regular price) avr in the Denon/Marantz family with pre-out's so it caught my eye. Besides the small cyclops display is there any real negative's? I fine with being a 7 channel avr. Only other AVR's I've been looking at is the Denon avr-x2600h, x3500h, and x3600h. I'm hoping with in the next month or two some of these will be in stock and on sale, since the fm tuner in my Denon avr-x1400h doesn't work most of the time, and I actually like to listen to fm radio. Sorry, for getting a bit off topic.


----------



## cocrh

For Marantz not much out there except this 7013 for $1599 at Crutchfield.








Marantz SR7013


9.2-channel home theater receiver with Wi-Fi, Apple® AirPlay® 2, and Amazon Alexa compatibility




www.crutchfield.com





For Denon they have the 4500 on sale for $1299.








Denon AVR-X4500H


9.2-channel home theater receiver with Wi-Fi®, Apple® AirPlay® 2, and Amazon Alexa compatibility




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## eriksells916

@RBhifi this was just $899 so maybe wait for this one or the x3600 or x4500 to come back on sale? Here


----------



## philpoe

Denon is offering some refurbished receivers directly on their site at prices matching or less than you see at A4L, with free delivery and 60-day returns.
AVR-S540BT, AVR-S650H, AVR-S750H, AVR-S950H





Denon's Latest Product Specials | Denon™


Shop all sales, specials and refurbished Denon products here. Get top-notch quality and official Denon products at a discount.




www.denon.com





Marantz doesn't seem to have an analogous page.


----------



## Jkoravos

The stock on receivers is pretty bad right now. I'm glad I picked something up from eBay a few weeks ago. It's going to be a while before there are any killer deals out there.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

Jkoravos said:


> The stock on receivers is pretty bad right now. I'm glad I picked something up from eBay a few weeks ago. It's going to be a while before there are any killer deals out there.


1. Will you get D&M warranty which is valid in your area, in case you need to repair failed unit ?

2. The most attractive start bidding is on a very few older higher end AVR's which already have been in use for several years, which means the increased risk of hardware failure, and we all are aware of the insane heat development property with Denon/Marantz units. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## eriksells916

@justinlovenow I do not believe the warranty on DM (most other name brands) are transferable? Ebay is a buyer beware type of thing, unless it comes from a DM authorized seller.

I would check these first...
AVS classifieds (Audio Gear)
Audiogon 
Accessories 4 less
world wide stereo
listen up
JD Smoothie here on this forum is a dealer too, IIRC?


----------



## Jkoravos

Justin Lovenow said:


> 1. Will you get D&M warranty which is valid in your area, in case you need to repair failed unit ?
> 
> 2. The most attractive start bidding is on a very few older higher end AVR's which already have been in use for several years, which means the increased risk of hardware failure, and we all are aware of the insane heat development property with Denon/Marantz units.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I got an X4300H for $740. That's $250 better than I had seen refurb 4500s going for, $450 better than new, and for my purposes there is no meaningful difference in the features between the 4300/4400/4500. $250 is enough compensation for the added risk of taking a loss.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Justin Lovenow said:


> This pricing is shamefully inflated and consumer hostile, mildly expressed. I thought Sweden was exceptional western world banana republic where people are ripped off by greedy retail monopoly.



Well, its supply and demand in action. It also opens up the opportunity for you to start manufacturing your own receiver and start raking in the big bucks. So, when can you start shipping as we all are looking for a cheap receiver?


----------



## Mrsamman1

Just bought the Denon x3700h from Cleveland AV. Got a deal I am happy with considering low inventory at some places. Thanks for the forums help.
Scott


----------



## afrogt

Care to share the price of your x3700h? You can post prices in this deals thread.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

Jkoravos said:


> I got an X4300H for $740. That's $250 better than I had seen refurb 4500s going for, $450 better than new, and for my purposes there is no meaningful difference in the features between the 4300/4400/4500. $250 is enough compensation for the added risk of taking a loss.


From reading the D&M AVR tech spec the eARC/HDMI is supported by Denon models starting from 6400 4500 3600 and onwards, and Marantz models starting from 7013 6014 and onwards ? 

Can be a decisive feature if you want AVR connection with your 2019/2020 TV display using the eARC/HDMI. 

I have been looking for all the above mentioned D&M models: 6400 4500 3600 7013 6014


----------



## Mrsamman1

afrogt said:


> Care to share the price of your x3700h? You can post prices in this deals thread.


$1,100.00 to my door.

Scott


----------



## Jkoravos

Justin Lovenow said:


> From reading the D&M AVR tech spec the eARC/HDMI is supported by Denon models starting from 6400 4500 3600 and onwards, and Marantz models starting from 7013 6014 and onwards ?
> 
> Can be a decisive feature if you want AVR connection with your 2019/2020 TV display using the eARC/HDMI.
> 
> I have been looking for all the above mentioned D&M models: 6400 4500 3600 7013 6014


I run a projector so ARC/eARC doesn't do anything for me. If you need eARC that would certainly restrict your choices.


----------



## Justin Lovenow

Jkoravos said:


> I run a projector so ARC/eARC doesn't do anything for me. If you need eARC that would certainly restrict your choices.


Good for you.

I want to connect AVR to Sony A8H using eARC/HDMI, where the A8H is the source and switcher, not the AVR.


----------



## tuskenraider

I'm clicking on this thread looking for deals, and gotta see this non-sense..............


----------



## Patriot666

I keep coming here looking for a crazy good sale on an Atmos pre/pro. I'm dreamin lol.


----------



## CervicalCBD

tuskenraider said:


> I'm clicking on this thread looking for deals, and gotta see this non-sense..............


I know its a 2019 model but I just bought a new Denon X2600H for $599 from Amazon with a 5 monthly payment option available as well. It’s my 1st receiver...time to shop for some bookshelves!


----------



## cocrh

CervicalCBD said:


> I know its a 2019 model but I just bought a new Denon X2600H for $599 from Amazon with a 5 monthly payment option available as well. It’s my 1st receiver...time to shop for some bookshelves!


Post for some speaker help in the speaker section of the forums and you will get all kinds of suggestions. At Crutchfield they have KEF Q150's on sale and some Klipsch RP-160M's. Both rated well around here. Crutchfield also has an area where you can compare speakers with your headphones. Sort of gives you an idea of what different speakers sound like.


----------



## SlaughterX

Just bought my first house. Want to buy a new HDMI 2.1 AVR that is fairly powerful for a good deal. Will probably buy whatever the best Klipsch Atmos floorstanding speakers are when they go on sale... Any suggestions? I am open to pretty much any reputable brand.


----------



## cocrh

SlaughterX said:


> Just bought my first house. Want to buy a new HDMI 2.1 AVR that is fairly powerful for a good deal. Will probably buy whatever the best Klipsch Atmos floorstanding speakers are when they go on sale... Any suggestions? I am open to pretty much any reputable brand.


World Wide Stereo has some refurb Denon's for ok price. Inventory at most places is pretty low right now so not too many deals.








Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com












Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com


----------



## Tom Schnake

SlaughterX said:


> Just bought my first house. Want to buy a new HDMI 2.1 AVR that is fairly powerful for a good deal. Will probably buy whatever the best Klipsch Atmos floorstanding speakers are when they go on sale... Any suggestions? I am open to pretty much any reputable brand.


It's just not a great time to buy - as others have said, stock is low, supply chains are struggling right now, and prices are correspondingly bloated due to all things considered.


----------



## SlaughterX

Understandable... and I am ok with that because I am about to spend 2k on a washer/dryer and another 1200-2500 on furniture, so waiting is probably in my best interest anyway.


----------



## Saunupe19111

Did any AVR manufacturer attend 2021 CES...geez.


----------



## Jkoravos

Listen Up has the 7013 for $1399 and 3600 for $999. Both new. Not great but if you need to buy something now those might be the best bets.


----------



## RBhifi

The Denon AVR-X3600H says it's"In Store Only".


----------



## Jkoravos

RBhifi said:


> The Denon AVR-X3600H says it's"In Store Only".


Darn. Kinda crazy i bought a refurb 3600 for $650 just a few weeks ago. Too bad i had to return it.


----------



## JustTheFax87

Deaf-Forever said:


> Run from Samsung.


oomph! couldnt agreet more. We have a samsung TV (mu8000) that was our living room tv now a bedroom- over the holidays we upgraded , first to sony x900h stunning picture for an LED panel in my opinion but at 85 inches it was a tad to big for our space. (and about 600$ over budget) so we swapped it out for the samsung q80t thinking "hey was have one Samsung thats three years old already, surly this one should be decent" boy did we get it wrong ! the q80t looked atrocious. Had it for literally 1 hour before we packed it up and exchanged it for the 75 inch sony. all of this is somewhat subjective mind you. if you like it you like it. Cheers

sorry for the rant


----------



## cocrh

Denon 3600H at World Wide Stereo. Refurb for $621









Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com


----------



## Jkoravos

Shows $699 for me. Still a great deal.


----------



## cocrh

Jkoravos said:


> Shows $699 for me. Still a great deal.


Wow it was lower earlier. Wonder what is going on. Maybe they read these threads and demand was good so bumped it up


----------



## eriksells916

thanks @cocrh this might be a nice place holder until the rz50 with Dirac is bug free??? Speaking of which, who chose to F up the whole simple Onkyo model naming system? Fire him/her!


----------



## nitz369

All these X3600's popping up on deals but I just cannot do it. These days just doesn't make sense to not have HDMI 2.1 to match my TV, unless I am missing something. But I would say 4k/120 console gaming is here or damn near here already.


----------



## Juan334

damn, i just bought an s750h for 399 at Costco. too bad there are no more x3600's


----------



## afrogt

cocrh said:


> Denon 3600H at World Wide Stereo. Refurb for $621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo
> 
> 
> Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldwidestereo.com


now it's $879


----------



## RBhifi

It's also out of stock now. ☹


----------



## gbynum

For the Big Game, Costco has reduced the Yamaha TSR-700 to 330. There are also some good soundbar deals.


----------



## BillsFan4

nitz369 said:


> All these X3600's popping up on deals but I just cannot do it. These days just doesn't make sense to not have HDMI 2.1 to match my TV, unless I am missing something. But I would say 4k/120 console gaming is here or damn near here already.


Just FYI, there is an issue with the HDMI 2.1 chips in all the 2020 AVR’s. There’s a thread about it somewhere in this section of the forum.

edit: here’s the thread:








Faulty AVR HDMI 2.1 Chips Causing an Issue Displaying...


The quick rundown: 2020 AVRs with HDMI 2.1 Panasonic chips seem to display a black screen when pushing 4k/120 and 8k/60 through them. This is a hardware problem, so no firmware updates will fix it. Marantz, Denon, Yamaha use the chips in their 2020 and upcoming 2021 lineups. Sony, Pioneer and...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Bookworm370

NewEgg has a refurbed Denon X4500H on sale right now for 1K ($998) and it looks like they have them in stock for now. If you want a receiver that will handle just about everything, this is it. I have the 4500 and am running a 9.1.2 system without it even breaking a sweat. 

Refurbished: Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD AV Receiver with HEOS () - Newegg.com


----------



## cocrh

Bookworm370 said:


> NewEgg has a refurbed Denon X4500H on sale right now for 1K ($998) and it looks like they have them in stock for now. If you want a receiver that will handle just about everything, this is it. I have the 4500 and am running a 9.1.2 system without it even breaking a sweat.
> 
> Refurbished: Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-Channel 4K Ultra HD AV Receiver with HEOS () - Newegg.com


Think I'd rather buy from an audio dealer as I am not sure they are Denon cert reseller. World Wide Stereo has a refurb 4500 also for 998. Who knows it may be their listing on Newegg 









Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com


----------



## Tom Schnake

cocrh said:


> Think I'd rather buy from an audio dealer as I am not sure they are Denon cert reseller. World Wide Stereo has a refurb 4500 also for 998. Who knows it may be their listing on Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo
> 
> 
> Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldwidestereo.com


It is. The order fulfiller/seller on Newegg is WWStereo.


----------



## Clonelion

I have a request to all experts here. I have very limited knowledge of AV receivers. My 6 years old Yamaha A840 is rapidly turning off and on and finally shuts down. I may have to replace it. Any recommendations on which AV receiver do you recommend ?


----------



## cocrh

What is your budget and how many channels do you need? If 7.1 is what you need and don't want to spend too much the Yamaha TSR-700 is only $329 at Costco if you are member. Seems to be the best deal right now.


https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.1-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html


----------



## Clonelion

My budget is about 1000 plus or minus 20%. I have 7.1 speakers in my home theater.


----------



## eriksells916

@Clonelion 

Lots of 7 channel options. Do you need hdmi 2.1?

yamaha tsr-700 (now) or new a2a (mid 2021)
Denon - s960, x1600/2600/3600/3700 (just over budget but best RC and full preouts)
Marantz - used 6013/6014
Onkyo - nr5100/7100 (mid 2021) 
Pioneer - lx305 (mid 2021)

Lots of good refurbished gear too if you look.


----------



## cocrh

Currently this is a pretty good deal for the Denon x4500h at 998.00. It is a refurb tho








Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com


----------



## nitz369

BillsFan4 said:


> Just FYI, there is an issue with the HDMI 2.1 chips in all the 2020 AVR’s. There’s a thread about it somewhere in this section of the forum.
> 
> edit: here’s the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty AVR HDMI 2.1 Chips Causing an Issue Displaying...
> 
> 
> The quick rundown: 2020 AVRs with HDMI 2.1 Panasonic chips seem to display a black screen when pushing 4k/120 and 8k/60 through them. This is a hardware problem, so no firmware updates will fix it. Marantz, Denon, Yamaha use the chips in their 2020 and upcoming 2021 lineups. Sony, Pioneer and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com


Ouch, been away for 3 months had my mind set on X3700. Dumb part is eARC sounds to be flaky too. Guess I have to wait for my purchase.


----------



## CervicalCBD

cocrh said:


> What is your budget and how many channels do you need? If 7.1 is what you need and don't want to spend too much the Yamaha TSR-700 is only $329 at Costco if you are member. Seems to be the best deal right now.
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/yamaha-tsr-700-7.1-channel-network-av-receiver.product.100686465.html


This makes me want to return the Denon X2600 I bought from Amazon.


----------



## Commoncents

I suppose there wont be many deals until after the superbowl now eh?


----------



## VAMatt

nitz369 said:


> Ouch, been away for 3 months had my mind set on X3700. Dumb part is eARC sounds to be flaky too. Guess I have to wait for my purchase.


Yeah, it sucks. I'd really like a new AVR right now. But, as a gamer, I can't see buying something that won't play nicely with my XBX. Unfortunately, as of my last reading about the issue (several weeks ago) it looks like many/most/all of the 2021 AVRs will have the same problem. I hope that gets sorted out, so I can get something this year.


----------



## Jeff Sweeney

Any good deals on 2 or 3 channel power amps (budget)?


----------



## teachsac

*OT posts removed. Stick to discussion of receiver deals.*


----------



## elbobo19

Thoughts on Denon S960H vs Yamaha TSR700. Going to be used a 5.1.2 system. This will not be my main system overall but will get quite a bit of use. Mostly for TV and movies via streaming services so good eARC is a must. I will eventually have a PS5 hooked up to it, I know hdmi 2.1 is a mess right now.

The TV is a Sony X900h


----------



## eriksells916

@elbobo19 you should post this as a new post, not here in the deals thread there probably won't be many responses.


----------



## failstone

In Canada I managed to pick up an Amazon Warehouse x2700h return "Like New" for $780. Seems like as good of a deal as I could find. The x2600, x3600, x3700 seem to periodically show up but don't last long.


----------



## jmbrad

elbobo19 said:


> Thoughts on Denon S960H vs Yamaha TSR700. Going to be used a 5.1.2 system. This will not be my main system overall but will get quite a bit of use. Mostly for TV and movies via streaming services so good eARC is a must. I will eventually have a PS5 hooked up to it, I know hdmi 2.1 is a mess right now.
> 
> The TV is a Sony X900h


I don't own either one but from what I've read the Denon Audyssey is much better room correction software than YPAO.


----------



## JoshDi

failstone said:


> In Canada I managed to pick up an Amazon Warehouse x2700h return "Like New" for $780. Seems like as good of a deal as I could find. The x2600, x3600, x3700 seem to periodically show up but don't last long.


Does like new ones come with the denon warranty? i dont believe the denon warranty transfers. I have a pending offer for the x3700h on greentoe for $999


----------



## failstone

JoshDi said:


> Does like new ones come with the denon warranty? i dont believe the denon warranty transfers. I have a pending offer for the x3700h on greentoe for $999


Officially I don’t think so cause it’s used. But my invoice doesn’t say anything about it being a warehouse deal or being used.


----------



## JoshDi

failstone said:


> Officially I don’t think so cause it’s used. But my invoice doesn’t say anything about it being a warehouse deal or being used.


Thank you. That's what i was after


----------



## JRingham

rboster said:


> This thread will serve as place for members to post sale/special pricing on receivers, amps and processors. Price discussions and "where to buy" will be allowed in this thread, but *not in any other thread in the receivers/amp/processor forum. *
> 
> Same rules apply here:
> 
> 1) Do not post links to ebay auctions, classified ads or craigslist ad etc. AVS does not allow personal ads to be posted or promoted outside of the classified forums.
> 
> 2) Do not post affiliate links on AVS
> 
> 3) Dealers or Vendors are not allowed to post or promote their sites in this thread. If in doubt, Vendors can contact Mike Lang, the AVS administrator.
> 
> 4) Of course, the normal code of conduct applies in this thread as well.
> 
> We reserve the right to change or modify the rules for this thread, so please check this post for any changes.
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


----------



## JRingham

FYI, the *Yamaha TSR-700* receiver is *on sale for $329 at Costco in store*, at least in Foster City CA. Says sold out online.


----------



## HaydenCore

The sale only lasts for another 5 days so I have to be quick about my choice.
But on paper this seems like a great deal, 7.2 channels, Dolby Atmos, 8k passthrough. As well as a bunch of quality of life features that I'd make good use of.
Right now my 4k TV doesn't even support HDR but if I got this receiver i'd definitely be looking at upgrading to it. 

My main reason for wanting to upgrade at all is the lack of HDCP 2.2 compliance in my receiver, so at this point I've been getting by with a compliant HDMI splitter for my firestick and two separate HDMI's coming from my PC, both scenarios of which, come with their own set of issues and annoyances. 
The only other reason big reason I've considered upgrading from my receiver is for Dolby Atmos functionality. 
All the other reasons are minuscule like support for streaming Tidal, bluetooth capability, etc.
But this Yamaha seems to tick all the boxes for me! 

The only thing that worries me is if there's an underlying reason for what seems to be a great deal.
Is there any reason I should stay away from this receiver? 
Is this really even that good of a deal? or are there other options with the same features for a similar or better price that I'm not aware of.

Here's a link to my ongoing set up configuration thread in a few different places:









What am I doing wrong with my set up / Whats the biggest...


This is gonna be a long post because I'm gonna try and put in as much relevant information as I can but I'll try my best to keep it structured and succinct. I'll start with as much relevant information I can think of before getting to the actual meat of it. Setup: TV: 55inch 4k Sceptre LCD...




www.avsforum.com













What am I doing wrong with my set up / Whats the biggest bottle neck of my set up?


This is gonna be a long post because I’m gonna try and put in as much relevant information as I can but I’ll try my best to keep it structured and succinct. I’ll start with as much relevant information I can think of before getting to the actual meat of it. Setup: TV: 55inch 4k Sceptre LCD...




forum.hifiguides.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hometheater/comments/l6nnso


----------



## afrogt

The non Costco Yamaha equivalent of the TSR-700 is the RX-V6A and is MSRP $600. So yes, the TSR-700 is a huge bargain. Plus Costco has a liberal return policy on AV receivers so you really don't have anything to lose. you're not going to find find an equivalent receiver at this price during these times. Go for it.


----------



## AppsDeacs

JRingham said:


> FYI, the *Yamaha TSR-700* receiver is *on sale for $329 at Costco in store*, at least in Foster City CA. Says sold out online.


spoke with store rep in my local store in NC and he looked at inventory system and said you can only get them on the west coast right now, maybe even specifically CA. Crazy that the aren't available anywhere else.


----------



## MooseMan131

Listenup has the Denon 4500h on clearance/open box for $899 right now You are being redirected...


----------



## JoshDi

MooseMan131 said:


> Listenup has the Denon 4500h on clearance/open box for $899 right now You are being redirected...


great deal it seems. besides 8k support with the x4700h.... is there anything really missing from the x4500h?

I know the x4500h also only supports 60hz @4k vs 120hz. but with earc support, neither of these things seem necessary.

am I thinking about this correctly? should I pull the trigger on this AVR?

just tried to add it to my cart... looks out of stock now


----------



## jaysoffian

JoshDi said:


> great deal it seems. besides 8k support with the x4700h.... is there anything really missing from the x4500h?
> 
> I know the x4500h also only supports 60hz @4k vs 120hz. but with earc support, neither of these things seem necessary.
> 
> am I thinking about this correctly? should I pull the trigger on this AVR?
> 
> just tried to add it to my cart... looks out of stock now


I wonder if that was mine... I ordered a new X4500H being sold by ListenUp on Amazon about a week ago for $1199. Before it arrived, I found an X4300H locally on Craigslist that was too good to pass up. I canceled the Amazon order after it shipped so the carrier returned it right back to Amazon (or possibly they ship it back to ListenUp?) Maybe it ended up being sold as open-box even though the box was never opened? If so, someone got a really good deal!


----------



## MooseMan131

jaysoffian said:


> I wonder if that was mine... I ordered a new X4500H being sold by ListenUp on Amazon about a week ago for $1199. Before it arrived, I found an X4300H locally on Craigslist that was too good to pass up. I canceled the Amazon order after it shipped so the carrier returned it right back to Amazon (or possibly they ship it back to ListenUp?) Maybe it ended up being sold as open-box even though the box was never opened? If so, someone got a really good deal!


Well I picked up one of them. It looks like they still have at least one more, I have been waiting to pull the trigger on this model, and my room is getting close to complete, so I was really lucky to see this. If it was yours then thanks!!


----------



## JoshDi

MooseMan131 said:


> Well I picked up one of them. It looks like they still have at least one more, I have been waiting to pull the trigger on this model, and my room is getting close to complete, so I was really lucky to see this. If it was yours then thanks!!


thanks for replying! I just was able to get one too

looks like it is out of stock now....


----------



## GreazyThumbs

I already picked up my Denon 6500 for me, but here is another unpublished deal for everyone. An extra $100 off existing sale pricing from Authorized Reseller “Listenup.com” for Forum Members and Friends. This looks about $300 less than other online authorized dealers:

To participate in the promotion:

Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
Mention Group: AVSForum
NIB Marantz 7013 - $1299 +tax (Shipping Included)


----------



## RBhifi

Right now Crutchfield has a "scratch n dent" Denon avr-x4500h for $1082..!


----------



## JoshDi

GreazyThumbs said:


> I already picked up my Denon 6500 for me, but here is another unpublished deal for everyone. An extra $100 off existing sale pricing from Authorized Reseller “Listenup.com” for Forum Members and Friends. This looks about $300 less than other online authorized dealers:
> 
> To participate in the promotion:
> 
> Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
> Mention Group: AVSForum
> NIB Marantz 7013 - $1299 +tax (Shipping Included)


will this work for the x4500h I just bought?


----------



## GreazyThumbs

JoshDi said:


> will this work for the x4500h I just bought?


Doubtful, this is specifically on the Marantz. You could reach out to Scott, not sure of your setup or goal but it might be worth a upgrade?


----------



## cldlhd

HaydenCore said:


> The sale only lasts for another 5 days so I have to be quick about my choice.
> But on paper this seems like a great deal, 7.2 channels, Dolby Atmos, 8k passthrough. As well as a bunch of quality of life features that I'd make good use of.
> Right now my 4k TV doesn't even support HDR but if I got this receiver i'd definitely be looking at upgrading to it.
> 
> My main reason for wanting to upgrade at all is the lack of HDCP 2.2 compliance in my receiver, so at this point I've been getting by with a compliant HDMI splitter for my firestick and two separate HDMI's coming from my PC, both scenarios of which, come with their own set of issues and annoyances.
> The only other reason big reason I've considered upgrading from my receiver is for Dolby Atmos functionality.
> All the other reasons are minuscule like support for streaming Tidal, bluetooth capability, etc.
> But this Yamaha seems to tick all the boxes for me!
> 
> The only thing that worries me is if there's an underlying reason for what seems to be a great deal.
> Is there any reason I should stay away from this receiver?
> Is this really even that good of a deal? or are there other options with the same features for a similar or better price that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Here's a link to my ongoing set up configuration thread in a few different places:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong with my set up / Whats the biggest...
> 
> 
> This is gonna be a long post because I'm gonna try and put in as much relevant information as I can but I'll try my best to keep it structured and succinct. I'll start with as much relevant information I can think of before getting to the actual meat of it. Setup: TV: 55inch 4k Sceptre LCD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong with my set up / Whats the biggest bottle neck of my set up?
> 
> 
> This is gonna be a long post because I’m gonna try and put in as much relevant information as I can but I’ll try my best to keep it structured and succinct. I’ll start with as much relevant information I can think of before getting to the actual meat of it. Setup: TV: 55inch 4k Sceptre LCD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.hifiguides.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hometheater/comments/l6nnso


Did you end up getting the Yamaha Costco? I thought about getting it but I saw online that they were out of stock. Originally I was looking at spending a bit more but curious if you got it and if you like it. I imagine judging by your original post you wouldn't have received it by now but who knows


----------



## i007spectre

Been looking at upgrading my receiver to the Denon X3700H. Finally decide to pull the trigger yesterday only to see that apparently the street price everywhere decided to jump $100. Now I am trying to decide to either buy it at the new price $1299, what until it hopefully drops again, or look into the X4500H. 
Main reason I was looking at the 3700 was because I want to be as future proof as possible. (8K, 4K120 and VRR) 

Guess the point of this post is just wondering why the price jumped out of the blue.


----------



## JoshDi

i007spectre said:


> Been looking at upgrading my receiver to the Denon X3700H. Finally decide to pull the trigger yesterday only to see that apparently the street price everywhere decided to jump $100. Now I am trying to decide to either buy it at the new price $1299, what until it hopefully drops again, or look into the X4500H.
> Main reason I was looking at the 3700 was because I want to be as future proof as possible. (8K, 4K120 and VRR)
> 
> Guess the point of this post is just wondering why the price jumped out of the blue.


On green toe you can put in an offer for 800 for the x3700h. Ive been gettin consistent offers at 999 for the x3700h. This includes shipping and tax

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## squared80

For those who have DirectBuy, the Denon X8500H is for sale for $3,000.


----------



## Technology3456

Does anyone know if you only use 1080p not 4k, is it possible to get 7.2.4 atmos receivers from years ago, before 4K was big, for a lot cheaper than buying a 4k 7.2.4 receiver today? Or did atmos not exist until 4K also existed?


----------



## Technology3456

Alright I went back and forth but I have a $900 or $1000 budget for a 7.2.4 atmos receiver. If there are any that dont need an external amp or pre-amp to do it, without sacrificing quality or other features, that's a huge consideration. What is the best option? Feel free to recommend ones up to around 50% more than that, I will call local dealers and see if I can get a $1500 one for a $1000 so to speak. Just let me know the best ones to look for across this price range. I mean there are some $1500 ones already discounted to $1000 online, so maybe local dealers would have ones $2000 ones discounted to $1000 who knows. I just need to know what models to look for under $2000 I guess and then see what the best one is I can find for $1000.


----------



## JoshDi

Technology3456 said:


> Alright I went back and forth but I have a $900 or $1000 budget for a 7.2.4 atmos receiver. If there are any that dont need an external amp or pre-amp to do it, without sacrificing quality or other features, that's a huge consideration. What is the best option? Feel free to recommend ones up to around 50% more than that, I will call local dealers and see if I can get a $1500 one for a $1000 so to speak. Just let me know the best ones to look for across this price range. I mean there are some $1500 ones already discounted to $1000 online, so maybe local dealers would have ones $2000 ones discounted to $1000 who knows. I just need to know what models to look for under $2000 I guess and then see what the best one is I can find for $1000.


I just took advantage of the denon x4500h for 900 from listenup. The denon x3700h is also available for greentoe for around that price. I received offers of 999 including tax and shipping


----------



## Deaf-Forever

JoshDi said:


> I just took advantage of the denon x4500h for 900 from listenup. The denon x3700h is also available for greentoe for around that price. I received offers of 999 including tax and shipping



I dont see any 4500's on listenup??!! Ive been watching. I just missed the batch of open boxes a week or so ago.... You got one tonight?


----------



## JoshDi

Deaf-Forever said:


> I dont see any 4500's on listenup??!! Ive been watching. I just missed the batch of open boxes a week or so ago.... You got one tonight?


No, i got it in the last batch of openbox ones a week ago


----------



## Deaf-Forever

JoshDi said:


> No, i got it in the last batch of openbox ones a week ago



Good score on your part. I just grabbedd a X3700H at ListenUp. I couldnt justify the added cost of the 4700. Scott was great and put up with a million questions and some (failed) haggling. He is a big Marantz proponent. I highly recommend them if refurb isnt your thing.


----------



## shtao

Yamaha v685 is on sale for $429 on Amazon today.


----------



## texasninja956

You might want to also check your local Facebook marketplace. Just sold my avr-x3600h yesterday for $650.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasninja956

Denon AVR-X4500H 9.2-Channel A/V Receive on Mercari

someone is selling a 4500h for $800 on mercari.... worth a look I suppose


----------



## rubonez

Grabbed the 4500, thanks!


----------



## texasninja956

rubonez said:


> Grabbed the 4500, thanks!


Anytime! I actually picked up a 6500h there myself last week.... got a deal I couldn’t pass up but not sure I’ll keep it because my av7705 got here today... good problem to have I guess....


----------



## Jkoravos

refurb 3600H at WWS for $699









Home Theater Receivers / AV Receivers | World Wide Stereo


Shop our online collection of home theater receivers. World Wide Stereo offers price matching, free shipping, and 60 day returns.



www.worldwidestereo.com





They also have refurb 3700 for $959, refurb 4500 for $998 and refurb 4700 for $1359. They seem to have a lot of refurb options right now.


----------



## Tom Schnake

texasninja956 said:


> Anytime! I actually picked up a 6500h there myself last week.... got a deal I couldn’t pass up but not sure I’ll keep it because my av7705 got here today... good problem to have I guess....


PM Sent.


----------



## cads21

I just bought a 4300 at accessories for less for 899. They had the same price on the 3600 as well, but I had to make a quick call so got the 4300 - hope it was the right move!


----------



## Technology3456

Guys I am looking at what's available but lacking knowledge of one thing.

In the future, is there any way to get 15 channels out of an 11.1 receiver? What is the cheapest "good" path to 15 channels?

For instance most 9.2 AVRS only have option to add 2 more channels with an external preamp or amp, but I did see one 7.2 that has option to go to 11.2. So maybe there are 11.2's that have the option to upgrade to 15.2, not just 13.2?

Whatever the cheapest path to it, I want to weigh that option's cost vs 11.2. 13.2 is kind of no man's land for what I would want to do.


----------



## jaysoffian

Technology3456 said:


> In the future, is there any way to get 15 channels out of an 11.1 receiver? What is the cheapest "good" path to 15 channels?


AFAIK, there's no 15 channel AVR. The Denon X8500H is 13.2. So you have to switch to a preamp/processor like Arcam AV40 or upcoming Anthem AVM 90. There appears to be an AV40 in the classifieds section here. Add the cost of that to the amps you'll need.


----------



## Technology3456

jaysoffian said:


> AFAIK, there's no 15 channel AVR. The Denon X8500H is 13.2. So you have to switch to a preamp/processor like Arcam AV40 or upcoming Anthem AVM 90. There appears to be an AV40 in the classifieds section here. Add the cost of that to the amps you'll need.


I understand I will need an extra amp or amps either way, but I'm asking, can an 11.2 AVR add two separate amps and get to 15.2? And add three separate amps and get to 17.2? Or is there is a limit to how many amps you can add to the AVR? 

I mean, could I buy a cheaper 5.1 AVR, and then add five separate amps if I can find them cheaper, and get to 15.1 that way? Or is there a limit only one external amp per AVR? So 11.1 AVR can only upgrade to 13.1 max with an amp? 13.1 can only go to 15.1 max? How does that work?


----------



## JoshDi

Technology3456 said:


> I understand I will need an extra amp or amps either way, but I'm asking, can an 11.2 AVR add two separate amps and get to 15.2? And add three separate amps and get to 17.2? Or is there is a limit to how many amps you can add to the AVR?
> 
> I mean, could I buy a cheaper 5.1 AVR, and then add five separate amps if I can find them cheaper, and get to 15.1 that way? Or is there a limit only one external amp per AVR? So 11.1 AVR can only upgrade to 13.1 max with an amp? 13.1 can only go to 15.1 max? How does that work?


Give us an understanding of your setup. What speakers are you working with


----------



## Technology3456

JoshDi said:


> Give us an understanding of your setup. What speakers are you working with


5 Infinity speakers, 2 Vandersteens, so a 7 speaker surround setup. Then I am shopping for four ceiling speakers. Since on ceiling is a lot easier and cheaper than installing in ceiling for me, but since none of the thin one ceiling ones cross over at 80hz at least in my price range, I was thinking another four RS152s for the ceiling, just in the corners and then have the curtains made with cut out corners so they don't cover the RS152s. But it could be something similar to that but slightly smaller.

That's for 11 speakers. If there is some way to get to 15, it would be four more 152s on the wall. What I pictured in my head was a hybrid of atmos and 3d auro, with 3 levels of audio. 7 on the ground, then a square on the wall above ear level, then a square on the ceiling above. Of course, with 8 foot ceilings, I dont even know if it's worth it putting 4 on the wall at like 5.5 feet or 6 feet off the ground, and then 4 on the ceiling where after you calculate in the size of the speakers, they're only at 7.5 feet. But still, the ceiling ones would be pointed down, and the wall ones from the side, so there would be some difference at least.

At the prices I found before, every two extra speakers is "only" $130 or so. So it's not the big hurdle to overcome with pricing. It is the receiver. To get a 13.2 receiver plus a stereo amp is already like $1,000 more than a 11.1 receiver, and maybe $2000 more than a 9.2 receiver plus. *But a 11.2 receiver plus two amps might work as far as pricing. *Can this be done or not?


----------



## KSpan

Technology3456 said:


> 5 Infinity speakers, 2 Vandersteens, so a 7 speaker surround setup. Then I am shopping for four ceiling speakers. Since on ceiling is a lot easier and cheaper than installing in ceiling for me, but since none of the thin one ceiling ones cross over at 80hz at least in my price range, I was thinking another four RS152s for the ceiling, just in the corners and then have the curtains made with cut out corners so they don't cover the RS152s. But it could be something similar to that but slightly smaller.
> 
> That's for 11 speakers. If there is some way to get to 15, it would be four more 152s on the wall. What I pictured in my head was a hybrid of atmos and 3d auro, with 3 levels of audio. 7 on the ground, then a square on the wall above ear level, then a square on the ceiling above. Of course, with 8 foot ceilings, I dont even know if it's worth it putting 4 on the wall at like 5.5 feet or 6 feet off the ground, and then 4 on the ceiling where after you calculate in the size of the speakers, they're only at 7.5 feet. But still, the ceiling ones would be pointed down, and the wall ones from the side, so there would be some difference at least.
> 
> At the prices I found before, every two extra speakers is "only" $130 or so. So it's not the big hurdle to overcome with pricing. It is the receiver. To get a 13.2 receiver plus a stereo amp is already like $1,000 more than a 11.1 receiver, and maybe $2000 more than a 9.2 receiver plus. *But a 11.2 receiver plus two amps might work as far as pricing. *Can this be done or not?


You may get better results starting a separate thread (assuming you haven't done that) but if you're talking about 15 discrete channels of processing those options were mentioned. If you're talking about just having 15 speakers but only using 11 channels of processing and then splitting the signal of certain channels to enable more speakers yes, you could do that but it will get very messy if trying to use room correction/any kind of manual setup.


----------



## Tom Schnake

Technology3456 said:


> I understand I will need an extra amp or amps either way, but I'm asking, can an 11.2 AVR add two separate amps and get to 15.2? And add three separate amps and get to 17.2? Or is there is a limit to how many amps you can add to the AVR?
> 
> I mean, could I buy a cheaper 5.1 AVR, and then add five separate amps if I can find them cheaper, and get to 15.1 that way? Or is there a limit only one external amp per AVR? So 11.1 AVR can only upgrade to 13.1 max with an amp? 13.1 can only go to 15.1 max? How does that work?


It's not just the amplifiers that you're limited by - you're limited by the AVR's signal (discrete channel) processing.


----------



## Technology3456

Tom Schnake said:


> It's not just the amplifiers that you're limited by - you're limited by the AVR's signal (discrete channel) processing.


That's what I thought. So do any of the 9.2 receivers or 11.2 receivers have 15 channel processing?


----------



## Technology3456

KSpan said:


> You may get better results starting a separate thread (assuming you haven't done that) *but if you're talking about 15 discrete channels of processing those options were mentioned.* If you're talking about just having 15 speakers but only using 11 channels of processing and then splitting the signal of certain channels to enable more speakers yes, you could do that but it will get very messy if trying to use room correction/any kind of manual setup.


Oh OK, great. I totally missed that. Where were they mentioned?


----------



## ppasteur

Technology3456 said:


> I understand I will need an extra amp or amps either way, but I'm asking, can an 11.2 AVR add two separate amps and get to 15.2? And add three separate amps and get to 17.2? Or is there is a limit to how many amps you can add to the AVR?
> 
> I mean, could I buy a cheaper 5.1 AVR, and then add five separate amps if I can find them cheaper, and get to 15.1 that way? Or is there a limit only one external amp per AVR? So 11.1 AVR can only upgrade to 13.1 max with an amp? 13.1 can only go to 15.1 max? How does that work?


You need to start with a processor that supports some number of speakers. Meaning the max you think you might ever use. The processor must be able to send sound out to whatever number of amp channels that you add. So it needs to process and have outputs for all of those channels. Think of an AVR with 7 internal amps, but a processor that handles 9 channels. You can add a two channel amp for the last two for a 9.1 system. But that is where it stops. No more processing channels, no more amps ! Same with 11.2. 11 amp channels is all that it can ever drive (internal or external, it makes no difference).


----------



## Technology3456

ppasteur said:


> You need to start with a processor that supports some number of speakers. Meaning the max you think you might ever use. The processor must be able to send sound out to whatever number of amp channels that you add. So it needs to process and have outputs for all of those channels. Think of an AVR with 7 internal amps, but a processor that handles 9 channels. You can add a two channel amp for the last two for a 9.1 system. But that is where it stops. No more processing channels, no more amps ! Same with 11.2. 11 amp channels is all that it can ever drive (internal or external, it makes no difference).


Ok, so an amp with 7 internal amps, but a processor that handles 9 channels, can drive 9 channels with an external stereo amp. My question is, are there any of the receivers I see on amazon and other sites that say "11.1," but where that actually means they have 11.1 internal amps, but 15 processing channels?

Like why can some 7.1 amp receivers drive 11 channels when you add two stereo amps, but no 11.1 amp receivers can drive 15 channels with two stereo amps?

Why can one 7.1 I saw add 4 channels externally, but the 11.1 ones cannot add 4 channels externally? Or is there one that can? 

Can any 11.1 even go to 13 with one external amp, or no? 

Like can you add an external amp to this one to get either 13, or 15 channels, or is 11 max? 









MARANTZ SR8012 11.2-Ch x 140 Watts A/V Receiver w/HEOS


Marantz Factory Refurbished




www.accessories4less.com





That's just one example. There are others like x6500h, x6700h.


----------



## jaysoffian

Technology3456 said:


> Can any 11.1 even go to 13 with one external amp, or no?


You can answer these questions for yourself by looking up their spec sheets and seeing how many channels of pre-amp processing they have. I already replied that 13 channels is the max available on a receiver (the Denon 8500), AFAIK. If you want more channels than that, you'll have to go to one of the preamp/processors I suggested along with one or more multi-channel amps.

Cost wise, you can do 11 channels (9 amplified on the receiver + 2 on an external amp) in the $800 - $1500 range. The jump to 13 channels takes you to $3K-4K and more channels than that probably $4K-$6K or more.

You can go to a site like Crutchfield or A4L and sort by channels to get an idea of what's available.


----------



## texasninja956

You’d have to switch over to a processor. They mentioned two anthem that are capable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technology3456

jaysoffian said:


> You can answer these questions for yourself by looking up their spec sheets and seeing how many channels of pre-amp processing they have. I already replied that 13 channels is the max available on a receiver (the Denon 8500), AFAIK. *If you want more channels than that, you'll have to go to one of the preamp/processors I suggested along with one or more multi-channel amps.*
> 
> Cost wise, you can do 11 channels (9 amplified on the receiver + 2 on an external amp) in the $800 - $1500 range. The jump to 13 channels takes you to $3K-4K and more channels than that probably $4K-$6K or more.


Sorry I am not trying to bug you with multiple questions, I am just not understanding. I thought I was just told that whatever the max channels on the AVR itself, you cannot go over that even with another preamp/processor or more multi-channel amps. That's exactly what I was asking, can I just take a cheaper 9.2 receiver, and find three preamp/processors/multi-channel amps used, for another 6 channels, and end up with 15 channels? But the prior response said no, 9.2 is the max period.

For the Denon x6500h, someone just told me over message that even though it's 11.1, you can get it to 13.1 with an external multi channel amp. But the previous response in this thread said you cannot go over 11 that is already in the AVR. Whereas I was asking, if you can go to 13 with external processors/preamps/etc, can you get to 15 with external processors/preamps/etc?

Or if I buy a 11.1 AVR right now, but want to future proof for 15 channels, is the 11.1 only ever going to take me to 13.1 no matter how many external processors and amps I buy? But if I buy a 13.1 AVR right now, then Im future proofed for 15.1 too so long as I add a multi channel amp and processor or preamp?

*What is the minimum spec AVR I can buy that will allow me to get to 15.1 in the future with external processors/preamps/amps? *



texasninja956 said:


> You’d have to switch over to a processor. They mentioned two arcams that are capable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you can add an extra two channels with just a multi channel external amp, but to add four extra channels you also need a processor? Sorry I feel like the stupid new kid but I am not following. So far I have only been told about the concept that whatever the AVR is listed as, like 7.1, you can usually go only two more over that with an external two channel amp, so 7.1 AVR can do up to 9.1 with an external two channel amp, and I figured 11.1 can go up to 13.1 using the same idea. But this is the first I am hearing about processor + amps, and how that works. 

If I bought a 9.x avr, how many processors and amps do I need to get it to 15 channels?

If I bought a 11.x avr, how many processors and amps do I need to get it to 15 channels?

If I bought a 13.x avr, how many etc?


----------



## texasninja956

Technology3456 said:


> Sorry I am not trying to bug you with multiple questions, I am just not understanding. I thought I was just told that whatever the max channels on the AVR itself, you cannot go over that even with another preamp/processor or more multi-channel amps. That's exactly what I was asking, can I just take a cheaper 9.2 receiver, and find three preamp/processors/multi-channel amps used, for another 6 channels, and end up with 15 channels? But the prior response said no, 9.2 is the max period.
> 
> For the Denon x6500h, someone just told me over message that even though it's 11.1, you can get it to 13.1 with an external multi channel amp. But the previous response in this thread said you cannot go over 11 that is already in the AVR. Whereas I was asking, if you can go to 13 with external processors/preamps/etc, can you get to 15 with external processors/preamps/etc?
> 
> Or if I buy a 11.1 AVR right now, but want to future proof for 15 channels, is the 11.1 only ever going to take me to 13.1 no matter how many external processors and amps I buy? But if I buy a 13.1 AVR right now, then Im future proofed for 15.1 too so long as I add a multi channel amp and processor or preamp?
> 
> *What is the minimum spec AVR I can buy that will allow me to get to 15.1 in the future with external processors/preamps/amps? *


You can get the 6700h to 13 channels with a two channel amp, but not the 6500h. That can only process 11 discrete channels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasninja956

Google zkelectronics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomo

Technology3456 said:


> Sorry I am not trying to bug you with multiple questions, I am just not understanding. I thought I was just told that whatever the max channels on the AVR itself, you cannot go over that even with another preamp/processor or more multi-channel amps. That's exactly what I was asking, can I just take a cheaper 9.2 receiver, and find three preamp/processors/multi-channel amps used, for another 6 channels, and end up with 15 channels? But the prior response said no, 9.2 is the max period.
> 
> For the Denon x6500h, someone just told me over message that even though it's 11.1, you can get it to 13.1 with an external multi channel amp. But the previous response in this thread said you cannot go over 11 that is already in the AVR. Whereas I was asking, if you can go to 13 with external processors/preamps/etc, can you get to 15 with external processors/preamps/etc?
> 
> Or if I buy a 11.1 AVR right now, but want to future proof for 15 channels, is the 11.1 only ever going to take me to 13.1 no matter how many external processors and amps I buy? But if I buy a 13.1 AVR right now, then Im future proofed for 15.1 too so long as I add a multi channel amp and processor or preamp?
> 
> *What is the minimum spec AVR I can buy that will allow me to get to 15.1 in the future with external processors/preamps/amps? *


Wrong thread.


----------



## OrangePhile

Technology3456 said:


> *What is the minimum spec AVR I can buy that will allow me to get to 15.1 in the future with external processors/preamps/amps? *


Does not exist. As mentioned you need to go research what channel options exist in AVRs. I think you need to start with the difference between an avr and a pre/pro. 

An AVR is more or less a pre/pro with a built-in Amp. Now go from here and compare channel number and amplification. And yes, start your own thread with that topic.


----------



## jaysoffian

Technology3456 said:


> Sorry I am not trying to bug you with multiple questions, I am just not understanding. I thought I was just told that whatever the max channels on the AVR itself, you cannot go over that even with another preamp/processor or more multi-channel amps. That's exactly what I was asking, can I just take a cheaper 9.2 receiver, and find three preamp/processors/multi-channel amps used, for another 6 channels, and end up with 15 channels? But the prior response said no, 9.2 is the max period.
> 
> For the Denon x6500h, someone just told me over message that even though it's 11.1, you can get it to 13.1 with an external multi channel amp. But the previous response in this thread said you cannot go over 11 that is already in the AVR. Whereas I was asking, if you can go to 13 with external processors/preamps/etc, can you get to 15 with external processors/preamps/etc?
> 
> Or if I buy a 11.1 AVR right now, but want to future proof for 15 channels, is the 11.1 only ever going to take me to 13.1 no matter how many external processors and amps I buy? But if I buy a 13.1 AVR right now, then Im future proofed for 15.1 too so long as I add a multi channel amp and processor or preamp?
> 
> *What is the minimum spec AVR I can buy that will allow me to get to 15.1 in the future with external processors/preamps/amps? *


You would go with either a receiver (AVR) or you would go with a preamp/processor, not both. 

If you go with a receiver, it has built-in amplifiers for some or all of its channels. You can check the spec sheet to see how many channels it processes and how many amplifiers it has. For example, I have a 4300 that can process 11 channels and can amplify 9 channels, so to drive all 11 channels, I use mine in combination with an external stereo amp.

AFAIK, you'll max out at 13 channels this way. The Denon 8500 can process and amplify 13 channels.

For more channels than that, you'd switch to a pre-amp/processor which only has pre-amp outputs. Then you add one or more multi-channel amps. In this case, you would not be using a receiver at all.

Terminology wise, a receiver is a processor/tuner + amplifier all in one. The receivers we're talking about here also have pre-amp outputs, but not all do.


----------



## Technology3456

jaysoffian said:


> You would go with either a receiver (AVR) or you would go with a preamp/processor, not both.
> 
> If you go with a receiver, it has built-in amplifiers for some or all of its channels. You can check the spec sheet to see how many channels it processes and how many amplifiers it has. For example, I have a 4300 that can process 11 channels and can amplify 9 channels, so to drive all 11 channels, I use mine in combination with an external stereo amp.
> 
> AFAIK, you'll max out at 13 channels this way. The Denon 8500 can process and amplify 13 channels.
> 
> For more channels than that, you'd switch to a pre-amp/processor which only has pre-amp outputs. Then you add one or more multi-channel amps. In this case, you would not be using a receiver at all.
> 
> Terminology wise, a receiver is a processor/tuner + amplifier all in one. The receivers we're talking about here also have pre-amp outputs, but not all do.


Ahhh thank you. Then what happens to the video input? Like if my projector has 1 HDMI input, but I have a bluray player, roku, various stuff. If I dont have an AVR anymore, how does video from all those different sources go into my projector with the same lag time as the audio processor?

Edit: And as far as deals*, *does it make sense to go with a 9.2 denon x3700h for $1k, with ability to get to 11.2 with an external amp, for doing 7.x.4 atmos, or a straight up all in one 11.2 for close to $2k? How much approx budget does it take to get an external amp? Is it still cheaper to to get the x3700H + external amp?


----------



## motomo

Technology3456 said:


> Ahhh thank you. Then what happens to the video input? Like if my projector has 1 HDMI input, but I have a bluray player, roku, various stuff. If I dont have an AVR anymore, how does video from all those different sources go into my projector with the same lag time as the audio processor?
> 
> Edit: And as far as deals*, *does it make sense to go with a 9.2 denon x3700h for $1k, with ability to get to 11.2 with an external amp, for doing 7.x.4 atmos, or a straight up all in one 11.2 for close to $2k? How much approx budget does it take to get an external amp? Is it still cheaper to to get the x3700H + external amp?


Wrong thread.


----------



## drh3b

Technology3456 said:


> nd as far as deals*, *does it make sense to go with a 9.2 denon x3700h for $1k, with ability to get to 11.2 with an external amp, for doing 7.x.4 atmos, or a straight up all in one 11.2 for close to $2k? How much approx budget does it take to get an external amp? Is it still cheaper to to get the x3700H + external amp?


The absolute cheapest way would be the x3700h plus less than $200 for an inexpensive stereo amp for the remaining Atmos speakers.


----------



## Technology3456

motomo said:


> Wrong thread.


Sorry I was looking at the ones available on deal websites, continuation prices from the president's day sale, but I didnt know what to do so I asked in the deals thread. I will stop asking here. If anyone can answer my outstanding question about price of the x3700h deal + 2 channel amp compared to price of the x6500h, please make one more post here, or PM me. Really appreciate it.


----------



## drh3b

Technology3456 said:


> Sorry I was looking at the ones available on deal websites, continuation prices from the president's day sale, but I didnt know what to do so I asked in the deals thread. I will stop asking here. If anyone can answer my outstanding question about price of the x3700h deal + 2 channel amp compared to price of the x6500h, please make one more post here, or PM me. Really appreciate it.


Just to clarify, I would get the x3700h with an external amp over a more expensive receiver with all the amps, unless that more expensive receiver has a feature I want/need that the x3700h doesn't have.
There are two ways to attack this. Get the x3700h, and an inexpensive amp for the remaining Atmos, OR, get a powerful amp for the mains, and use the x3700h for the rest. Either way is financially more sensible, imo, than paying another $1000 for essentially getting two more amps.


----------



## Technology3456

drh3b said:


> Just to clarify, I would get the x3700h with an external amp over a more expensive receiver with all the amps, unless that more expensive receiver has a feature I want/need that the x3700h doesn't have.
> There are two ways to attack this. Get the x3700h, and an inexpensive amp for the remaining Atmos, OR, get a powerful amp for the mains, and use the x3700h for the rest. Either way is financially more sensible, imo, than paying another $1000 for essentially getting two more amps.


Yeah I think you're right. If I can find a x6700h for $2k or under, which gives me option to get to 13 in the future, then it would be worth it, but not for 11 max.

*Edit: *I ordered the x6500h off a4l when I thought 11 channels meant it could go to 13 with an external amplifier. I made a mistake. Does anyone know how long I have to cancel the purchase?

Here are deals I want to find instead. Does anyone know where I can find them?


*Denon X3700h for $899*
*Denon X4500h for $999*
*Denon X6700h for $1899*
And if the x3700h and x4500h end up being about the same price, which should I get? Edit: also was recommended the Marantz SR7013.


----------



## Technology3456

Does anyone know where on the accessories4less website you have to navigate to cancel an order recently placed for a refurb unit? I went to my order history but there is no cancel button even the order has not shipped and is in fact on hold for some reason. I need to cancel it.


----------



## drh3b

Technology3456 said:


> Does anyone know where on the accessories4less website you have to navigate to cancel an order recently placed for a refurb unit? I went to my order history but there is no cancel button even the order has not shipped and is in fact on hold for some reason. I need to cancel it.


You're going to have to call them. A4L can be a good place to get stuff, but their customer service is less than stellar. I personally probably wouldn't buy from them, but others would disagree with me.


----------



## hessc50

I’m looking for a new avr for my front living room. I’m not going to go with any of the [email protected]@ setups but will do the [email protected] or a [email protected]
Setup. Right now I have a denon x220h in my back living room and it does everything I need and like. I’d like to stay with either denon or Marantz, because I know and understand the specs of those brands, so what model of Yamaha or other brands are close the the denon model that I have? I don’t want to spend over 1k . I save the crazy cash for my other audio systems for 2 channel. I also have a crap load of amps laying around my house, so I could use just a preamp as well. But for simplicity a receiver with built-in amps would do just as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realtight

OrangePhile said:


> Does not exist. As mentioned you need to go research what channel options exist in AVRs. I think you need to start with the difference between an avr and a pre/pro.
> 
> An AVR is more or less a pre/pro with a built-in Amp. Now go from here and compare channel number and amplification. And yes, start your own thread with that topic.



Incorrect.

*Arcam Avr20 & Avr30* are both capable of processing 16 channels (they've been out for quite awhile now) as well as the new *Anthem Mrx1140.*


----------



## philpoe

When you say denon x220h, is that the 2015 model year AVR-X2200W? If so, the 2020 AVR-X2700H would be the current descendant model, with similar, but updated features.
If [email protected] or a [email protected] denotes 2 or 4 Atmos speakers, you'll need a 7 or 9 channel AVR. There's a non-trivial price jump from 7 to 9 channels, but there are options below $1K
If you can still find them new, the 2019 AVR-X2600H could save a bit of money.

With 7 channels, there's the 2020 Yamaha models RX-A2A and RX-V6A. If you're a Costco member, the Yamaha TSR-700 is functionally equivalent to the RX-V6A for a bit less money.
The Yamahas also have L/R preouts if you want to make use of your amps.

For 4 Atmos channels, Denon/Marantz may be your options for 9+ channels. Search through this thread for availability of 2020 AVR-X3700, otherwise 2019 AVR-X3600H or 2018 AVR-X4500H may be available under budget. Marantz 6013/4/5 match up with AVR-X3600H/X3700H for channels/features. Marantz 7013/5 match up with AVR-X4500H/X4700H. All have full preouts to use your amps, and upgraded Audyssey XT32 room correction.

If you're OK with refurbished items, several sites may have them, but accessories4less.com seems to keep getting a good amount of refurbished Denon/Marantz units, and they're an authorized dealer.




hessc50 said:


> I’m looking for a new avr for my front living room. I’m not going to go with any of the [email protected]@ setups but will do the [email protected] or a [email protected]


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Here's a shout out to Scott @ ListenUp. Thanks for the goodies!! My weekend just got full.


----------



## Technology3456

Darn you beat me to the exact same thing lol.

HUGE shout out to *GreazyThumbs *who reached out to me, without me even knowing him or PMing him, to point me towards where to find a receiver, since he saw in the threads that I missed out on prior prices and was confused which to get. He recommended me to Scott at listenup.com and their service was fantastic and I found one of the two options I wanted and got the best price for it available that I know of. 

I really appreciate it! None if it would have been possible without GreazyThumbs selfless help.


----------



## rubonez

FYI, I bought that Denon 4500h off Mercari and it showed up DOA with the blinking red light with an AS0 error.


----------



## GreazyThumbs

AVRX3600H $799 at Listenup.com, they have a limited quantity, so if your on the fence... 

To participate in the promotion:

Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
Mention Group: AVSForum
NIB AVRX3600H $799 +tax (Shipping Included)


----------



## Deaf-Forever

GreazyThumbs said:


> AVRX3600H $799 at Listenup.com, they have a limited quantity, so if your on the fence...
> 
> To participate in the promotion:
> 
> Please contact directly: Scott Weverstad <[email protected]>
> Mention Group: AVSForum
> NIB AVRX3600H $799 +tax (Shipping Included)


People, if you want NIB and this unit covers your feature list quit thinking and start ordering. This won't last forever and probably not 2 weeks. ListenUp it's a solid company and Scott is s real down to earth dude that won't upsell you inke unless you mention a feature that the original product doesn't cover.


----------



## joe84780

Deaf-Forever said:


> Here's a shout out to Scott @ ListenUp. Thanks for the goodies!! My weekend just got full.
> 
> View attachment 3093793


I purchased this same deal and a Salamander av basics stand from ListenUp last month. Good stuff!👍


----------



## clark23

GreazyThumbs said:


> AVRX3600H $799 at Listenup.com, they have a limited quantity, so if your on the fence...


Thank you for the head's up! I've been lurking on this thread for weeks and just put my order in


----------



## GreazyThumbs

3600 deal is dead. 

Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDi

GreazyThumbs said:


> 3600 deal is dead.
> 
> Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


Great deal while it lasted


----------



## whiteboy714

Deaf-Forever said:


> Here's a shout out to Scott @ ListenUp. Thanks for the goodies!! My weekend just got full.
> 
> View attachment 3093793


Wow that Heos 5 box is huge. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDi

Anyone know of any deals on the denon heos hs2 amp, series 5 or series 7?


----------



## 0r30

Hi all, would anyone know of any good deals or receivers for this kit?


----------



## Dave Alford

Moved


----------



## texasninja956

rubonez said:


> FYI, I bought that Denon 4500h off Mercari and it showed up DOA with the blinking red light with an AS0 error.


Oh noooooo! Send that thing back asap. You should have no problem getting a refund. I've bought a 3600h and 6500h from mercari and both arrived in good working condition. I guess it depends on the seller. Sorry you had trouble.


----------



## Peja

Dave Alford said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time reader and just got my first PreAmp (Marantz 8801) 11.2. My question is that I don't own any amps so now I am asking where can I get a good 5 channel or more power amp to go with this monster?


You've got two threads going for the same thing. Check the other one. Model 5000x 5-Channel Amplifier


----------



## Don_Julio732

I don't know if this is the right thread or not. But I am a beginner, I own a front pair Klipsch RP 160m with a Fluance signature center ( I initially purchased the Fluance fronts but found them a little too weak) and an Elac 12 Subwoofer. I have a Yamaha V381 5.1Ch x 70 watts. Well, my Yamaha receiver started to turn off on me intermittently over the past few months. It's not a big deal but on Saturday it kept turning off after having the system playing for over 4 hours or so. I decided to look into buying a new receiver and can't seem to find anything that seems worth the money. 

My budget is about 750. I would like to move up to a 7 channel and connections for 2 subs as I just ordered an additional 12 inch Klipsch subwoofer for the dual sub setup. I wish to upgrade to Dolby Atmos in the future and really want something that has the connection and power available. I have been going back and forth on getting the Denon X1600 from A4L but keep reading people having issues with Denon receivers and the HDMI outputs. The new Yamaha 8k receivers all seem super buggy and are bricking on people. 

Do you guys have any recommendations on something for my needs that doesn't really exceed ~750 ( willing to maybe pay more if it's worth it)??


----------



## eriksells916

@Don_Julio732 this is the deals thread, maybe the mod will move it to the processors thread for you. You will get responses there.


----------



## Technology3456

I want to say, there was some speculation about *accessories4less's* customer service earlier, but they were great for me canceling my order when I ordered the wrong thing. I told them within a few hours and emailed a few times when I didn't hear back right away, but it was late at night. The first time they got back to me, they had canceled it for me right away. So my personal experience, they had good customer service, but that doesn't mean other people's experiences shouldn't be listened to also. Just adding my experience to the data pile.

I got a Denon x4500H for 11 channel proccessing and 9 channel amplification. I need to know the best deal for a quality and reliable 2 channel amp to power the last two speakers. Thanks!


----------



## eaayoung

Technology3456 said:


> I got a Denon x4500H for 11 channel proccessing and 9 channel amplification. I need to know the best deal for a quality and reliable 2 channel amp to power the last two speakers. Thanks!


I use an Emotiva BasX amp with my 4500. Quality construction with great looks. Plus set it up and forget it. Works great. The BasX A300 would be good choice. When on, just a soft blue light with two blue lights for each channel. The trigger works perfectly every time I turn on my 4500.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> I use an Emotiva amp with my 4500. Set it up and forget it. Works great.


What model? If you know the best place to get it right now, please drop a link.


----------



## eaayoung

Technology3456 said:


> What model? If you know the best place to get it right now, please drop a link.


BasX 300 direct from Emotiva website. $399.00. But they have other models as well.


----------



## Technology3456

deleted


----------



## motomo

I'm sorry, did I accidently subscribe to technology3456's personal shopper thread or is this this reciever/processor deals thread?


----------



## MrHT

I'm trying to research on a good, budget 4K AVR. Anyone can tell me what the big difference between the Yamaha RX-V385BL and Denon AVR-S540BT?

Both seem like good budget receivers that will get the job done...i.e. nice lossless audio with 4K passthrough.

I noticed the Denon has one extra HDMI port, which is a plus and you can add a second subwoofer (which I don't need). Any other difference?

At first, I was going to jump on the Yamaha, but then saw the Denon for just $20 more and many people here on AVS talk about how great Denon receivers are. So, I was thinking of getting that if it's much better quality.

Anyone have two cents they can add to help me decide?


----------



## MrHT

MrHT said:


> I'm trying to research on a good, budget 4K AVR. Anyone can tell me what the big difference between the Yamaha RX-V385BL and Denon AVR-S540BT?
> 
> Both seem like good budget receivers that will get the job done...i.e. nice lossless audio with 4K passthrough.
> 
> I noticed the Denon has one extra HDMI port, which is a plus and you can add a second subwoofer (which I don't need). Any other difference?
> 
> At first, I was going to jump on the Yamaha, but then saw the Denon for just $20 more and many people here on AVS talk about how great Denon receivers are. So, I was thinking of getting that if it's much better quality.
> 
> Anyone have two cents they can add to help me decide?


Took one harder look at the pictures and answered my own question. The striking difference is that while the Denon has 5 HDMI inputs; only 3 are 4k/HDCP 2.2 while on the Yamaha, all four of its HMDI inputs are 4k/HDCP 2.2. Since I'm upgrading to a 4K AVR, then the more 4K ports, the better! So, I shall order the Yamaha...


----------



## Expidia

Emotiva BasX 500 amp. This question could be asked in either this amp forum or the Harmony Elite forum.
But it's a basic general question, so I'll try here first.

Is there any reason I would need to program the Emotiva amp into my Harmony? I'm thinking no because the on/off is controlled by the trip wire coming from my Denon amp.

What say you?


----------



## eaayoung

Expidia said:


> Emotiva BasX 500 amp. This question could be asked in either this amp forum or the Harmony Elite forum.
> But it's a basic general question, so I'll try here first.
> 
> Is there any reason I would need to program the Emotiva amp into my Harmony? I'm thinking no because the on/off is controlled by the trip wire coming from my Denon amp.
> 
> What say you?


No. For the reason you stated. The trigger works perfectly with my Denon 4500.


----------



## MUDCAT45

Expidia said:


> Emotiva BasX 500 amp. This question could be asked in either this amp forum or the Harmony Elite forum.
> But it's a basic general question, so I'll try here first.
> 
> Is there any reason I would need to program the Emotiva amp into my Harmony? I'm thinking no because the on/off is controlled by the trip wire coming from my Denon amp.
> 
> What say you?


No reason. In fact, I doubt that the amp is listed in Harmony devices since it is not remote controlled.


----------



## Expidia

MUDCAT45 said:


> No reason. In fact, I doubt that the amp is listed in Harmony devices since it is not remote controlled.


Good point!


----------



## Technology3456

I need a two channel amp or preamp (not sure) to turn an AVR with 11 channels processing, 9 channels amplification, into 11 channels amplification. I got one recommended for $200 that my friend said broke when he had it, and a better one recommended for $400, an Emotiva. I am looking for a good one that wont break for $200 or so if anyone can recommend. The AVR it will go with is Denon x4500h.


----------



## eaayoung

At that $200 price point, your looking at 50 watts per channel. Probably ok if your looking to power a pair of porch or deck speakers. AudioSource and Russound makes amps for that price point and power. Crutchfield carrys them. But their cheap. Too bad Emotiva discontinued their BasX 150. At $299, it was a quality amp that pumped out 75 watts per channel. Emotiva still sells the BasX 100 for $229. 50 watts per channel. Your could always use a spare receiver. But you’ll loose the trigger function. A used amps off eBay may be your best option.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> At that $200 price point, your looking at 50 watts per channel. Probably ok if your looking to power a pair of porch or deck speakers. AudioSource and Russound makes amps for that price point and power. Crutchfield carrys them. But their cheap. Too bad Emotiva discontinued their BasX 150. At $299, it was a quality amp that pumped out 75 watts per channel. Emotiva still sells the BasX 100 for $229. 50 watts per channel. Your could always use a spare receiver. But you’ll loose the trigger function. A used amps off eBay may be your best option.


I need to power two Infinity R263's with the two channel amp, I think. I was going to test my 1980s Vandersteens which I think are better speakers, but they're fatter so they wont fit side of my screen. I could turn them sideways though, does that work? Most people were telling me you want the three fronts to match anyway, although the poster I trust most was the one who said the Vandersteens would work well as front channels with the RC263.

In any case, if I need to power two R263s, how many watts per channel do I need, and what would you recommend?

If I need to power two Vandersteens model two from 1980s, how many watts per channel and what would you recommend?


----------



## Peja

Technology3456 said:


> I need to power two Infinity R263's with the two channel amp, I think. I was going to test my 1980s Vandersteens which I think are better speakers, but they're fatter so they wont fit side of my screen. I could turn them sideways though, does that work? Most people were telling me you want the three fronts to match anyway, although the poster I trust most was the one who said the Vandersteens would work well as front channels with the RC263.
> 
> In any case, if I need to power two R263s, how many watts per channel do I need, and what would you recommend?
> 
> If I need to power two Vandersteens model two from 1980s, how many watts per channel and what would you recommend?


Vandersteens can work very well as fronts. Turning them sideways would be criminal. IIRC Richard Vandersteen recommended 40 to 160 watts per channel for Model 2's in that era. I have a pair of 2ci's from the early 90's doing double duty for two channel vinyl and 5.2 surround. Very happy in both applications. I have a Bryston 4B 250 wpc that IMO is overkill. In normal use it's coasting.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Technology3456 said:


> I need a two channel amp or preamp (not sure) to turn an AVR with 11 channels processing, 9 channels amplification, into 11 channels amplification. I got one recommended for $200 that my friend said broke when he had it, and a better one recommended for $400, an Emotiva. I am looking for a good one that wont break for $200 or so if anyone can recommend. The AVR it will go with is Denon x4500h.


You might consider to repurpose an old AVR to use as a two channel external amp.








Using old AVR as External Amp


So I just bought a new RX-A3060 and ordered a new Emotiva XPA-GEN3 3 channel amp. I ordered the Emo because I needed at least a 2 channel amp for my 7.2.4 system - not because I wanted to have more power (although I ended up deciding to buy the 3 channel configuration AND give my L/C/R more...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## coolhand

I am completely blown away by the receiver market. I could have gotten a 4300 new 4 years ago for less than what they are going for used now.

I am JUST looking for a 9 (though 11 sure would be great) ATMOS capable receiver with 3d/4k passthrough. That seems like almost any decent receiver made in the last 5 years but there are no decent deals to be had (I guess the 7013 is reasonable). And given the lack of inventory on older models because of the dearth of supply I'm not sure we will be seeing any any time soon either. I guess I will keep using my X3000 and hold off on ATMOS for the time being...

Anyone have any suggestions I may be missing?


----------



## drh3b

coolhand said:


> I am completely blown away by the receiver market. I could have gotten a 4300 new 4 years ago for less than what they are going for used now.
> 
> I am JUST looking for a 9 (though 11 sure would be great) ATMOS capable receiver with 3d/4k passthrough. That seems like almost any decent receiver made in the last 5 years but there are no decent deals to be had (I guess the 7013 is reasonable). And given the lack of inventory on older models because of the dearth of supply I'm not sure we will be seeing any any time soon either. I guess I will keep using my X3000 and hold off on ATMOS for the time being...
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions I may be missing?


Wait until summer, when they introduce the replacement models, the older models go on clearance. That MAY not work this year, but it's worth checking out mid to late summer. X3700h would be the best compromise of cost and features. Traditionally, these go to about 45% off then.


----------



## Technology3456

edited


----------



## Technology3456

I made a typo earlier in the thread saying there was some speculation about listenup.com's customer service, but my experience with them was great. I would like to correct that. There was zero speculation I saw about listenup.com's customer service. The only reports I've seen about their customer service have been 100% positive, and so was my experience. It was a different website that I returned an item to that I also personally had good customer service from. I have edited the correct website into the original comment, and I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## ppasteur

Technology3456 said:


> Im glad I found you. Do you think you would be able to identify which Vandersteen model they are exactly? I cant figure it out. A family member got them decades ago and they dont remember the exact model.
> 
> On BF weekend, I was up against the deadline to get speakers for surround sound, and I said I either need 5 speakers and a sub to do a 5.1 setup (all I was planning at the time), or I have these two nice Vandersteen towers I could try to build around, maybe get three more used speakers to go with them... and the few people who responded told me Vandersteens dont work for surround or home theater... sigh. I think it was bad advice, and you really wonder why people who know as much about speakers as the people advising me would say that if it is, in fact, not the case. I can think of one reason but anyway. Hey, maybe it's true after all and you will confirm once you see the exact model. ....


You do know that this is a deals thread, not a speaker discussion thread. Maybe you should take it to a PM discussion.


----------



## Technology3456

ppasteur said:


> You do know that this is a deals thread, not a speaker discussion thread. Maybe you should take it to a PM discussion.


You're right sorry. I'm not sure how it came up here but I will edit the post and send it over PM. Sorry about that.


----------



## motomo

You e been using this as your personal **** post thread for over a week now. What makes today different?


----------



## drh3b

motomo said:


> You e been using this as your personal **** post thread for over a week now. What makes today different?


You've made 7 posts in 13 years, and this is one of them? 
His posts may have been OT, but at least they exchanged information, and are related to the overall topic of AVS, and not just a snide remark.


----------



## motomo

drh3b said:


> You've made 7 posts in 13 years, and this is one of them?
> His posts may have been OT, but at least they exchanged information, and are related to the overall topic of AVS, and not just a snide remark.


Indeed, I use the search function to find the answers instead of posting off-topic asking others to find the answers for me. I’ve been following this thread a lot more recently as the deals are hard to come by and I plan to buy a receiver soon.


----------



## drh3b

motomo said:


> Indeed, I use the search function to find the answers instead of posting off-topic asking others to find the answers for me. I’ve been following this thread a lot more recently as the deals are hard to come by and I plan to buy a receiver soon.











Receiver, Amp and Processors Deals Thread


I am completely blown away by the receiver market. I could have gotten a 4300 new 4 years ago for less than what they are going for used now. I am JUST looking for a 9 (though 11 sure would be great) ATMOS capable receiver with 3d/4k passthrough. That seems like almost any decent receiver...




www.avsforum.com




You're welcome.


----------



## coolhand

drh3b said:


> Wait until summer, when they introduce the replacement models, the older models go on clearance. That MAY not work this year, but it's worth checking out mid to late summer. X3700h would be the best compromise of cost and features. Traditionally, these go to about 45% off then.


I really wanted to step up from the X3?00 receiver set. I thought I could get an X4300/X4500 pretty cheap but that really doesn't seem to be in the cards. And while the X6300 was once well in range that pricing seems completely askew. 

The X4500 were WIDELY available new at Fry's with startling regularity for $899 new 2+ years ago. Now they are ~$1100 USED. I just don't get it.

I am updating the entire house so I have plenty of things to spend money on. I just had a wider berth to do so now on a receiver. Not sure that will be the case by the time supply/demand are back in line with historical norms.


----------



## Andrew Hornfeck

Well... As I understand, Fry's is going out o' business. Also, the availability of nearly ANYTHING has gotten curtailed from the Global Pandemic, furniture, appliances, and yes, AV equipment from overseas! I'd purchased a refurbed 4500 from accessories4less in November for $999 as nearly all on-line vendors had them new for $1100 seeing as the 4700 was available.


----------



## Eveci

Where can a dude pay much less than $2599 for an X6700H?


----------



## pmpilot

Need to place an order for amps for a HT. Looking at the XPA-7 Gen3 for ear level and BasX A-500 for four Atmos speakers.

Anyone heard of discount at Emotiva? Checkout page has a place to put promo codes.

Read somewhere if you join the newsletter they send you a promo code? Did that, nothing yet.

Have a little time while waiting on equipment...

Thanks!


----------



## umdterps2002

They offer EmoBucks which are unique codes, basically during holidays it was 20% cash back.

What I'd recommend is posting in classifieds section here WTB EmoBucks and see if anyone will sell code at discount. I saw a few selling as recently as a few months back.

I believe for those like me that bought around New Years time the expiration was April timeframe. So maybe someone willing to sell.


----------



## DOC1963

Good idea, but the EmoBucks are “time limited” and what was issued during the Holiday 2020 promotion have likely already expired.

Otherwise, no, Emotiva no longer does “sales” in the traditional sense. There likely will be another EmoBucks promotion this summer, but keep in mind that the EmoBucks issued are time limited and can only be used towards your “next” purchase. So, unless there’s more than one item that sparks your interest, there no point in waiting for the possibility of a future promotion.


----------



## eaayoung

The BasX 500 was $100 off recently.


----------



## Technology3456

What is the best $200 or $250 two channel amp to power either Vandersteen model 2's, or Infinity R263s?

There was some model frequently recommended on here, that my friend told me broke when he had it, but since there seems to be no other option for that price, I think I will just go with the most recommended one. What is the best one to get for that price, even if it's slim pickings?

Edit: or what would anyone recommend I look for used on ebay? Must be some decent 2 channel amps for $200 used.


----------



## Candid

Technology3456 said:


> What is the best $200 or $250 two channel amp to power either Vandersteen model 2's, or Infinity R263s?
> 
> There was some model frequently recommended on here, that my friend told me broke when he had it, but since there seems to be no other option for that price, I think I will just go with the most recommended one. What is the best one to get for that price, even if it's slim pickings?
> 
> Edit: or what would anyone recommend I look for used on ebay? Must be some decent 2 channel amps for $200 used.


*AudioSource AD1002*


----------



## Technology3456

Candid said:


> *AudioSource AD1002*


I'm going to get this so if anyone thinks otherwise, speak now or forever hold your peace lol. Crutchfield says it has 3 year warranty for exchanges so that should cover the "it breaks a lot though" issue, right? Seems like the way to go....


----------



## eaayoung

For a Zone 2 application, the Audiosource AD1002 would be fine. But for use in a HT, I’d save up and go with a higher quality amp. There’s are several used Emotiva amps for sale on eBay. Some even have transferable warranties. Look for a BasX 150 (3 available), 300 and 500. The 300 would be perfect for your use. But it is more money. Those amp retail for $299, $399 and $499.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> For a Zone 2 application, the Audiosource AD1002 would be fine. But for use in a HT, I’d save up and go with a higher quality amp. There’s are several used Emotiva amps for sale on eBay. Some even have transferable warranties. Look for a BasX 150 (3 available), 300 and 500. The 300 would be perfect for your use. But it is more money. Those amp retail for $299, $399 and $499.


So the 300 retails for $399? So used on ebay maybe it will be the same as a new Audiosource AD1002?

Edit: Bidding is not done on a lot of them, but it looks like they will all sell used for the same price as you said they retail new. I wonder if there are bots bidding up these things that seems weird. 

What is "zone 2"? I need to use this for 7.x.4 atmos along with a x4500h denon receiver. Will the Audiosource AD1002 work for that, or does anyone know other budget options? I'm not spending $300+ for the two channel amp. The whole point of getting the x4500h instead of the x6500h (which I think amplifies two more channels) for like $700 more was to save money. Even after a $200 amp, that's $500 savings. But if I spend $400 or $500 on a two channel amp, I start to wonder if I made a mistake. Especially if Im buying the amp used. Maybe I could have just gotten the x6500h used. 

Anyway, it's the sunk cost fallacy so it's probably a waste of time to think about. Bottom line, Im happy to buy used, but what would you recommend $300 max, ideally $175 - $250.


----------



## eaayoung

I use a Zone 2 with my 4500 for a pair of speakers on my back porch. The Emotiva amp powers those speakers. My main HT system is a 5.1.4 Atmos system. Cost wise for my application, it was less expensive to go with the 4500 plus an external amp than buy a 6500. My concern about the Audiosource AD1002 for your application is the low power and how it will sound in a main HT system. I’ve read some reviews which said it wasn’t a good fit for a HT system since colored or muddied the sound. Maybe it would work for your system. But I’d buy from a place where you return it in case it didn’t.


----------



## coolhand

eaayoung said:


> For a Zone 2 application, the Audiosource AD1002 would be fine. But for use in a HT, I’d save up and go with a higher quality amp. There’s are several used Emotiva amps for sale on eBay. Some even have transferable warranties. Look for a BasX 150 (3 available), 300 and 500. The 300 would be perfect for your use. But it is more money. Those amp retail for $299, $399 and $499.


The A-300 (MSRP $399) has 25 min left and after shipping is at $388 used. This 2.7% discount from new is pretty ****ing awful. But at least I am convinced Emotiva amps hold their value...


----------



## eaayoung

The price people sometimes pay for items on eBay makes no sense, especially when you can buy the same item new for around same amount. Glad I’m not suffering from that affliction.


----------



## MrHT

Why are AVRs so hard to find now? I find none on the shelves at PC Richards or Best Buy and there's only a few online that's available to buy. I'm trying to order the Yamaha RX-V385BL and a lot of online retailers don't have them available. What's going on? Are AVRs becoming obsolete?


----------



## drh3b

MrHT said:


> Why are AVRs so hard to find now? I find none on the shelves at PC Richards or Best Buy and there's only a few online that's available to buy. I'm trying to order the Yamaha RX-V385BL and a lot of online retailers don't have them available. What's going on? Are AVRs becoming obsolete?


Probably two things at play here:
People are stuck at home due to Covid, especially the upper middle class people that can afford a solid system, so sales are up.
Also, there are supply issues also due to Covid, so some manufacturers can't keep up with the increased demand.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> The price people sometimes pay for items on eBay makes no sense, especially when you can buy the same item new for around same amount. Glad I’m not suffering from that affliction.


You wonder if sellers dont have bot accounts bidding up their items, and any time no real buyer overbids the item, they just sell it to themselves and start over, or cancel the deal with themselves and relist. I dont know how ebay fees work or if they can do this, but I just wonder about it given what you're talking about. What buyer who knows enough about an item to chase one down on ebay and bid on it doesn't also know enough about the item to google and see that it's available new with warranty for less cost? If it happened every once in awhile, that's normal, but for it to happen so often makes you wonder.


----------



## Worf

Sometimes the new item just isn't available locally so they can't buy new. Or their local stores have overpriced the item so much that the new price is still a steal. Or the local distributors simply can't get the stock in for months. Or the item just isn't available.

Most authorized distributors will not ship a new product out of the country. Secondhand sellers would be more than happy to sell especially since it's easy on eBay to do it.

Heck, being in Canada I've seen it all - and it can be much easier buying it from eBay than dealing with the one and only retailer authorized to sell. Or no authorized sellers carry the model you want, and if you special order it, it's final sale and overpriced.

If you're in the US it's easy as everyone has everything. I know because I have a US address to ship stuff to and it makes life easy. Except when the border is closed and you can't visit your mailbox. Sucks, but that is the reality of the situation. You often see it on eBay auctions too - the US only ones often only go for well under half what international shipping auctions do, even if they only do it via the eBay re shipper.


----------



## Technology3456

Worf said:


> Sometimes the new item just isn't available locally so they can't buy new. Or their local stores have overpriced the item so much that the new price is still a steal. Or the local distributors simply can't get the stock in for months. Or the item just isn't available.
> 
> Most authorized distributors will not ship a new product out of the country. Secondhand sellers would be more than happy to sell especially since it's easy on eBay to do it.
> 
> Heck, being in Canada I've seen it all - and it can be much easier buying it from eBay than dealing with the one and only retailer authorized to sell. Or no authorized sellers carry the model you want, and if you special order it, it's final sale and overpriced.
> 
> If you're in the US it's easy as everyone has everything. I know because I have a US address to ship stuff to and it makes life easy. Except when the border is closed and you can't visit your mailbox. Sucks, but that is the reality of the situation. You often see it on eBay auctions too - the US only ones often only go for well under half what international shipping auctions do, even if they only do it via the eBay re shipper.


That makes sense. My comment was based on the belief that most ebay sellers wont ship international, otherwise I would have theorized what you are saying before thinking it might be bot or alt accounts of the seller bidding up items.

But if it's true that most of them will ship electronics overseas, then your explanation is probably the correct one, not mine. Just the few times I bought electronics off ebay, they usually said they only ship within the US, but it's a small sample size so your explanation is probably the correct one, not mine, at least in most cases.


----------



## MrHT

Anyone recommend Denon refurbished receivers? I see some pretty good deals on some and could save a lot of money if they are rock solid. Anyone know if they work well or if they're too risky to take a chance?


----------



## Technology3456

MrHT said:


> Anyone recommend Denon refurbished receivers? I see some pretty good deals on some and could save a lot of money if they are rock solid. Anyone know if they work well or if they're too risky to take a chance?


I'm not the person to ask, but sometimes I see these questions before the people to ask do, so, I will give it a shot...

I was researching new receivers in probably the same price range, comparing brands like Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, etc, and for around the $1,000 price range, it seemed everyone was recommending Denon except a few people liked Marantz. Whereas for the $300 - $400 ones on sale, the Yamaha TSR-700 was recommended over the competing Denon by most people.

So I would say $300 - $400, go Yamaha, but for closer to $1,000, Denon is the most recommended choice.

The only other advice I got was that, at least the new models might be more buggy, but in terms of the best audio processing and sound, if you are willing to spend more, or if you can find a deal, the Anthem receivers have the best audio quality. But, at least the new ones, have bug problems. The prior model, I did not hear about whether it has bugs or not, but I did hear it still has the best audio.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MUDCAT45

Technology3456 said:


> I'm not the person to ask, but sometimes I see these questions before the people to ask do, so, I will give it a shot...
> 
> I was researching new receivers in probably the same price range, comparing brands like Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, etc, and for around the $1,000 price range, it seemed everyone was recommending Denon except a few people liked Marantz. Whereas for the $300 - $400 ones on sale, the Yamaha TSR-700 was recommended over the competing Denon by most people.
> 
> So I would say $300 - $400, go Yamaha, but for closer to $1,000, Denon is the most recommended choice.
> 
> The only other advice I got was that, at least the new models might be more buggy, but in terms of the best audio processing and sound, if you are willing to spend more, or if you can find a deal, the Anthem receivers have the best audio quality. But, at least the new ones, have bug problems. The prior model, I did not hear about whether it has bugs or not, but I did hear it still has the best audio.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Best audio quality is totally subjective. I have owned Anthem and many many others. I sold Anthem MRX 720 because I was so disappointed in the sound. Got Marantz SR8012 and still have in a secondary system.
Main system is Lexicon RV-9. It has better sound than any of the dozens of AVR's and processors I have owned.


----------



## Technology3456

MUDCAT45 said:


> Best audio quality is totally subjective. I have owned Anthem and many many others. I sold Anthem MRX 720 because I was so disappointed in the sound. Got Marantz SR8012 and still have in a secondary system.
> Main system is Lexicon RV-9. It has better sound than any of the dozens of AVR's and processors I have owned.


Good looking out. I was just trying to relay what people had told me. I don't even have my own subjective opinion of them, let alone objective one. You are 100% correct that it is subjective.


----------



## MrHT

Technology3456 said:


> I'm not the person to ask, but sometimes I see these questions before the people to ask do, so, I will give it a shot...
> 
> I was researching new receivers in probably the same price range, comparing brands like Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, etc, and for around the $1,000 price range, it seemed everyone was recommending Denon except a few people liked Marantz. Whereas for the $300 - $400 ones on sale, the Yamaha TSR-700 was recommended over the competing Denon by most people.
> 
> So I would say $300 - $400, go Yamaha, but for closer to $1,000, Denon is the most recommended choice.
> 
> The only other advice I got was that, at least the new models might be more buggy, but in terms of the best audio processing and sound, if you are willing to spend more, or if you can find a deal, the Anthem receivers have the best audio quality. But, at least the new ones, have bug problems. The prior model, I did not hear about whether it has bugs or not, but I did hear it still has the best audio.
> 
> Hope this helps!


But what about refurbished products in general? That was what my question was leaning towards. If I were to get a Yamaha or Denon, is it better to spend the money on a new one or are refurbished ones just as good and worth checking out due to the lower price tag? The reason I ask is because I see some refurbished ones on Amazon and on Denon's website for almost $100 less. With that savings, I can afford to go up a tier or two and get a better receiver rather than settle for a lower tier one.

Many people swear by refurbished products as they are supposedly well tested, but I remember at the last job I worked at, we had two identical HP printers in our office. One was brand new and the second one was refurbished. The refurbished one was always jamming up and making all sorts of weird noises. So that's why I've always been very leery about getting something refurbished.


----------



## Technology3456

MrHT said:


> But what about refurbished products in general? That was what my question was leaning towards. If I were to get a Yamaha or Denon, is it better to spend the money on a new one or are refurbished ones just as good and worth checking out due to the lower price tag? The reason I ask is because I see some refurbished ones on Amazon and on Denon's website for almost $100 less. With that savings, I can afford to go up a tier or two and get a better receiver rather than settle for a lower tier one.
> 
> Many people swear by refurbished products as they are supposedly well tested, but I remember at the last job I worked at, we had two identical HP printers in our office. One was brand new and the second one was refurbished. The refurbished one was always jamming up and making all sorts of weird noises. So that's why I've always been very leery about getting something refurbished.


I see what you're asking now. Sorry if I misunderstood. For this question, not only do I not have personal experience like with the question as I interpreted it originally, but with this one I also have not heard many opinions of other people that I can tell you either. So I cannot tell you if refurbished A/V receivers are held to a higher standard than your printer example, or if you are risking the same thing.

All I can tell you is that the refurbished ones come with a 1 year warranty, while buying used usually comes with zero. So if you had a problem like with that printer, as long as it didnt show up until after 1 year, maybe you could get a replacement or get it fixed for free, although I have no experience how difficult they make that.

I was told that at some point over the years, around the time of maybe the Denon 4300 or after, he wasn't sure, Denon went from manufacturing their units in Japan, to manufacturing them in Vietnam, and that this is why, this person said, there are so many Denon refurbs available, because the new manufacturing is not as good so a lot of them break. However, I asked and he said it's no different with Denon's competing brands, so while Denon may break more often than they used to, they still don't break any more often than the other options available in the price range, or something.

And do the refurbs get repaired in Japan, or Vietnam, I have no idea. I think he said only the Denon x8500 or whatever the highest one is gets made in Japan still, or maybe he said the 6700 and 8500, Im not sure. I think on accessories4less, the ones still made in Japan have a stamp behind their picture that says "made in Japan." And they are generally the more expensive models but maybe one of the Marantz was made in Japan that was close to $1,000 refurbed, I dont remember.

That's all I know. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## philpoe

YMMV, but I've had good experiences getting refurbished and open-box receivers (mostly Denons) and wouldn't hesitate to do it again for the right price.
One way to look at it is this - If you can get a better-than-new warranty on a refurbished item for less than a new one, then it's probably a bargain. Otherwise, consider a new one.



MrHT said:


> Anyone recommend Denon refurbished receivers? I see some pretty good deals on some and could save a lot of money if they are rock solid. Anyone know if they work well or if they're too risky to take a chance?


----------



## coolhand

MUDCAT45 said:


> Best audio quality is totally subjective. I have owned Anthem and many many others. I sold Anthem MRX 720 because I was so disappointed in the sound. Got Marantz SR8012 and still have in a secondary system.
> Main system is Lexicon RV-9. It has better sound than any of the dozens of AVR's and processors I have owned.


8012 in a secondary system? 

::wipes drool from chin::

Actually considering springing for an 8012 (for my only system). Would you recommend or get something newer if you had to do over? Its above the top of my budget but its within reach...


----------



## MrHT

My friend is willing to order through Costco and found this Denon receiver for $400. Anyone recommend this over the Yamaha RX-V385BL? I don't really need Atmos, but just from a quick look at the spec, it looks like it's an all around better receiver.



https://www.costco.com/denon-avr-s750h-7.2-channel-4k-av-receiver.product.100505535.html


----------



## Pete7874

MrHT said:


> My friend is willing to order through Costco and found this Denon receiver for $400. Anyone recommend this over the RX-V385BL?


For sure. Basic Audyssey is better than basic YPAO, in my experience.

I have the older S740H and like it a lot. It's subjective, but I like its sound better than Yamaha RX-V471 it replaced.


----------



## MrHT

Pete7874 said:


> For sure. Basic Audyssey is better than basic YPAO, in my experience.
> 
> I have the older S740H and like it a lot. It's subjective, but I like its sound better than Yamaha RX-V471 it replaced.


Awesome, thanks. I figured that would be a lot better. Good thing I didn't order the Yamaha yet and waited. Even better that it has an extra HDMI port. And it's only $400 too. What a bargain! Good thing my friend let me use his login.


----------



## Waylo

MrHT said:


> Awesome, thanks. I figured that would be a lot better. Good thing I didn't order the Yamaha yet and waited. Even better that it has an extra HDMI port. And it's only $400 too. What a bargain! Good thing my friend let me use his login.


That receiver is commonly compared to the Yamaha offering at Costco, which is usually the same price. It used to be the Yamaha TSR-7850, which is now discontinued. Now, they have for sale (either online or in store) the RX-V6A, only it's branded the TSR-700. That does seem to go in and out of stock quite frequently.

The TSR-700 is newer and thus has HDMI2.1 support, but it also suffers from the HDMI 2.1 bug that every receiver this season has, where it cannot pass through 4K uncompressed at 120hz. The TSR-700 also has an upgraded YPAO compared to the TSR-7850 (multiple sampling sites instead of just 1).

Do a search comparing those two receivers if you can wait.


----------



## MrHT

Waylo said:


> That receiver is commonly compared to the Yamaha offering at Costco, which is usually the same price. It used to be the Yamaha TSR-7850, which is now discontinued. Now, they have for sale (either online or in store) the RX-V6A, only it's branded the TSR-700. That does seem to go in and out of stock quite frequently.
> 
> The TSR-700 is newer and thus has HDMI2.1 support, but it also suffers from the HDMI 2.1 bug that every receiver this season has, where it cannot pass through 4K uncompressed at 120hz. The TSR-700 also has an upgraded YPAO compared to the TSR-7850 (multiple sampling sites instead of just 1).
> 
> Do a search comparing those two receivers if you can wait.


Thanks, I actually saw that too but have done a quick search both through Costco reviews and also through google and many have reported a lot of glitches with the TSR-700. In fact, I even read somewhere where someone had so many glitches with it that he returned it and bought the Denon 750 instead and hasn't had any problems with the Denon. Looking at the reviews, it seems like overall, the Denon is really a rock solid receiver, which is great to hear.

I've heard a lot of great things about Denon receivers, in general, on this website. So I'm very excited to see how well this receiver compares to my old ancient Onkyo TX-NR509. This receiver has been giving me dropout issues for many years. It happens so rarely that I've ignored it for so long, but it's time to make the upgrade since this old antique is almost 10 years old now.


----------



## Waylo

Glad you did your due diligence! Yes, there are some reported issues with audio connections with the TSR-700. I actually bought one, thinking it was going to replace my TSR-7850, but never opened it and returned it.

I also have a Denon x3600h which will be used for my main HT. I'm leaving open the option for ATMOS 5.1.4, so the S750 was not an option. The aforementioned TSR-7850 will be for the more casual TV room. The great thing about Costco is if the Yamaha has hiccups, it can be returned without hassle or time limit (theoretically).


----------



## MrHT

Waylo said:


> Glad you did your due diligence! Yes, there are some reported issues with audio connections with the TSR-700. I actually bought one, thinking it was going to replace my TSR-7850, but never opened it and returned it.
> 
> I also have a Denon x3600h which will be used for my main HT. I'm leaving open the option for ATMOS 5.1.4, so the S750 was not an option. The aforementioned TSR-7850 will be for the more casual TV room. The great thing about Costco is if the Yamaha has hiccups, it can be returned without hassle or time limit (theoretically).


Yeah, just by having a quick look at the specs, the TSR-700 is clearly the "better" receiver. But looking at the reviews, the Denon wins in stability. The Denon already has everything I'll ever need, so it should keep me happy for a very long time, assuming it lasts a long time. I really need something stable because my Onkyo receiver has literally been giving me dropout issues for over 6 years and while the problem happens so rarely, it's enough to drive me crazy at times. So hopefully, the Denon will end up being rock solid in performance.


----------



## DarknessTear

I feel like I don't see deals anymore. I've been trying to get a receiver that supports eArc for a few weeks now, but everything is currently full price... Been looking at the STR DN1080 despite people saying it has annoying issues. I need something that supports 7.1 or so. I'm not really wanting to spend too much either. Just about any modern receiver should probably be a bit of an upgrade from my Onkyo TX NR545 anyway.

With Sharc not working correctly with A90J, there's no other answer for me right now...


----------



## philpoe

Depending on current stock, Costco has the Yamaha TSR-700 or Denon AVR-S750H at 2/3 the MSRP of the Sony STR-DN1080. They should both have eARC
They've had the Onkyo TX-NR595 at the same price, but I think it has ARC instead of eARC



DarknessTear said:


> I feel like I don't see deals anymore. I've been trying to get a receiver that supports eArc for a few weeks now, but everything is currently full price... Been looking at the STR DN1080 despite people saying it has annoying issues. I need something that supports 7.1 or so. I'm not really wanting to spend too much either. Just about any modern receiver should probably be a bit of an upgrade from my Onkyo TX NR545 anyway.
> 
> With Sharc not working correctly with A90J, there's no other answer for me right now...


----------



## qlizard

I was able to get a Denon x6700h refurb for $1999 at worldwide stereo by calling them. That's the price they had them at last month before they went out of stock. I complained that I had it in my cart and was going to buy and then it went out of stock. then it came back in stock at $2199 so i requested the previous price. I chatted first and they said to call and they gave it to me. YMMV. I recently received it and all the components are there and it looks in good shape. Not new, it has a few smudges, etc. But no scratches, dents, or visible damage. I still haven't set it up, so fingers crossed.


----------



## jefny

I am in the market for the Denon X3700H avr and the best price I saw was $1299 but Amazon now has it for $1199. I believe Amazon is an authorized dealer but double check.

John


----------



## Deaf-Forever

listenup.com


----------



## eriksells916

WWS had the x3600 $899 and x3700 $999 (all refurb). I keep trying to add it to my cart and it keeps saying out of stock with a get in stock alert radio button.


----------



## steveb.0630

rboster said:


> This thread will serve as place for members to post sale/special pricing on receivers, amps and processors. Price discussions and "where to buy" will be allowed in this thread, but *not in any other thread in the receivers/amp/processor forum. *
> 
> Same rules apply here:
> 
> 1) Do not post links to ebay auctions, classified ads or craigslist ad etc. AVS does not allow personal ads to be posted or promoted outside of the classified forums.
> 
> 2) Do not post affiliate links on AVS
> 
> 3) Dealers or Vendors are not allowed to post or promote their sites in this thread. If in doubt, Vendors can contact Mike Lang, the AVS administrator.
> 
> 4) Of course, the normal code of conduct applies in this thread as well.
> 
> We reserve the right to change or modify the rules for this thread, so please check this post for any changes.
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


Thanks Ron,
Just joined and I want to be compliant with the rules. I've done a little looking around but trying to find out if there is any specific forum or category where i could post and/or sell audio gear such as AVR's, speakers, etc. If not permitted outright, no worries and my appologies.

Thanks in advance for any info..

SB


----------



## AppsDeacs

There is a classified section with sub sections for different areas of the av world.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## macdizzle77

I'm in the market for a marantz 7706. anyone know where to get the best deal?


----------



## AgentElite

macdizzle77 said:


> I'm in the market for a marantz 7706. anyone know where to get the best deal?


I have one new in box. Going in a different direction.


----------



## macdizzle77

bought one this afternoon, thanks all


----------



## sheempa1

Does anyone have any advice on where to purchase a Lyngdorf mp-40?


----------



## imyourhuckleberry

Is this a really good amp for someone on a budget?


----------



## J__Chris

imyourhuckleberry said:


> Is this a really good amp for someone on a budget?


this is the deals thread not a review thread, you posted in the wrong place


----------



## Technology3456

J__Chris said:


> this is the deals thread not a review thread, you posted in the wrong place


@imyourhuckleberry you could try posting here "OFFICIAL" 2019 Denon "S-Series" /... but probably best to make your own thread to ask what is the best budget one available now. I think the Yamaha TSR-700 was the most recommended a few months ago, with a Costco membership about $330, but it's not available from Costco anymore so I can't help beyond that.


----------



## afrogt

My local Costco had 11 units of the TSR-700 when I was there last week so your mileage may vary. They seem to be in stock in California but I don't know about other states.

As far as the Denon s750h I bought one in November to replace the TSR-700 and love it. No HDMI issues, no audio or video dropouts either. In fact I bought another one from Costco two weeks ago and had it delivered to my brother. He loves it so far. So yes, I think it great deal for budget shoppers.


----------



## Technology3456

Are there any good deals right now on 2 channel stereo amps to power 2 channels in a 7.x.4 surround setup?



afrogt said:


> My local Costco had 11 units of the TSR-700 when I was there last week so your mileage may vary. They seem to be in stock in California but I don't know about other states.


Good looking out. I meant on costco's online store, it says product not found on the page that used to have it. If they still have it in stores though then @imyourhuckleberry might want to check that out, especially if they have a costco membership.


----------



## rgdigital

Do Emotiva amps ever go on sale?


----------



## eaayoung

Yes. But you got to check their website or get on their email list to get notice of a sale.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

rgdigital said:


> Do Emotiva amps ever go on sale?


Sure. Now, do you want to wait?


----------



## ppdoctor

WorldWideStereo outlet on their website, Ebay, and Amazon has certified refurbished Denon x3700H for $999


----------



## philpoe

For those interested, the Onkyo Store on Amazon has the following receivers new (not sure if the sellers are authorized dealers)
TX-NR797 9.2 channels for $799 (and a used one for less)
TX-NR595 7.2 channels for $549 (though Costco may have them new/authorized for $400)
TX-SR393 5.2 channels for $300 (at least an alternative to the AVR-S540BT)


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> Yes. But you got to check their website or get on their email list to get notice of a sale.


Im also looking. This says it is $30 off MSRP. BasX A-100 Stereo Flex Amplifier.

Would this work to power the final two channels of my 7.x.4 setup using a Denon x4500H which can process 11 but only amp 9 channels? Or is there a better direction to go for $200, or an equally good option to go for $150 or $175?

Edit: This one was $200 off the price they listed before but temporarily unavailable. BasX A-400z Zone Distribution Amplifier


----------



## eaayoung

Technology3456 said:


> Im also looking. This says it is $30 off MSRP. BasX A-100 Stereo Flex Amplifier.
> 
> Would this work to power the final two channels of my 7.x.4 setup using a Denon x4500H which can process 11 but only amp 9 channels? Or is there a better direction to go for $200, or an equally good option to go for $150 or $175?
> 
> Edit: This one was $200 off the price they listed before but temporarily unavailable. BasX A-400z Zone Distribution Amplifier


That Emotiva stereo flex amp is only 50 watts per channel. Would it work? Probably but not sure it’s the best option for your system. Regarding the BasX 400, I’m not familiar with a zone amplifier. Crutchfield has a Niles SI-2100 two channel amp for $379. 100 watts per channel. Niles makes a quality amp. Crutchfield has good return policy if you don’t like it. But it’s $379. 

Not a lot of deals on electronics these days due to the pandemic. Have you considered using an old receiver until life gets back to normal? Any receiver would work as a stand in until something better becomes available. I used an old Onkyo receiver for my setup while looking for a deal on an amp. It worked fine except needed to manually turning it on/off since it didn’t have trigger.


----------



## jaller

macdizzle77 said:


> bought one this afternoon, thanks all


I am in the marker for Marantz 7706. From where did you end up getting yours?


----------



## philpoe

TX-NR797 now only $599 (!). 5 left in stock
TX-NR696 has been added



philpoe said:


> For those interested, the Onkyo Store on Amazon has the following receivers new (not sure if the sellers are authorized dealers)


----------



## Elvisp41174

Denon AVR-S740H refurbished for $399 from Denon or accessories4less. Have you guys ever bought refurbished AVR’s before? Are they pretty reliable? I am upgrading my Pioneer VSX-32 which I love and still works till this day. I wanted to get the Denon because it e/arc compatible for which I have an e/arc tv.

Also,I was looking at the Pioneer VSX-104 New for $499. It isn’t e/arc compatible. Which one would you guys go with? I have always been a Pioneer guy but the Denon looks very attractive even though it’s refurbished. I have a 5.1 setup. Will install another speaker or 2 later for Atmos but both do Virtual for Dolby and X.

So is e/arc something that’s make or break do you think ? Instead of the traditional way of going through the AVR? Thanks


----------



## philpoe

A lot of people on this board buy from a4l with good results, as long as you're aware of their return policy. Some people have had problems with the return policy, typically from a rare problematic receiver, but mostly good results.
The pandemic has created scarcity that has let them push their prices way higher than before, but they're still one of the few authorized sellers with stock on refurbished (and new) receivers.
Another good thing about a4l is that they sell the relatively inexpensive CPS extended warranties.

Many people forget that Denon also sells refurbished units, typically lower than a4l for the units they have.
For example, Denon has the newer AVR-S750H, refurbished, for the same $399 price. Being the manufacturer, their return policies are a bit more consumer-friendly.





Denon's Latest Product Specials | Denon™


Shop all sales, specials and refurbished Denon products here. Get top-notch quality and official Denon products at a discount.




www.denon.com




A potentially great thing about buying from Denon is that (at least you could in the past) you can call and buy an extension of the factory warranty, so you wouldn't have to deal with a third-party warranty claim. It may cost a little more than the CPS warranty, but dealing with factory authorized repair centers may be worth it.

If you're a Costco member (or know one), even if the receivers aren't on the web site, local warehouses may carry them. For example, the Denon AVR-S750H isn't on the website, but I've seen pretty decent stock in my local warehouse. Then you're getting a BNIB unit for the same price as a refurbished one.

eARC is really only a desirable feature if you're using your TV as the streaming source and/or as a hub for your HDMI sources with high-bitrate and/or Atmos audio. If you plug your sources into the AVR and don't use the streaming features of the TV, you don't need eARC. If that's the case, you could also consider the Onkyo TX-NR595 from Costco at the same $399 price.



Elvisp41174 said:


> Denon AVR-S740H refurbished for $399 from Denon or accessories4less. Have you guys ever bought refurbished AVR’s before? Are they pretty reliable?
> ...
> So is e/arc something that’s make or break do you think ? Instead of the traditional way of going through the AVR? Thanks


----------



## Elvisp41174

philpoe said:


> A lot of people on this board buy from a4l with good results, as long as you're aware of their return policy. Some people have had problems with the return policy, typically from a rare problematic receiver, but mostly good results.
> The pandemic has created scarcity that has let them push their prices way higher than before, but they're still one of the few authorized sellers with stock on refurbished (and new) receivers.
> Another good thing about a4l is that they sell the relatively inexpensive CPS extended warranties.
> 
> Many people forget that Denon also sells refurbished units, typically lower than a4l for the units they have.
> For example, Denon has the newer AVR-S750H, refurbished, for the same $399 price. Being the manufacturer, their return policies are a bit more consumer-friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon's Latest Product Specials | Denon™
> 
> 
> Shop all sales, specials and refurbished Denon products here. Get top-notch quality and official Denon products at a discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A potentially great thing about buying from Denon is that (at least you could in the past) you can call and buy an extension of the factory warranty, so you wouldn't have to deal with a third-party warranty claim. It may cost a little more than the CPS warranty, but dealing with factory authorized repair centers may be worth it.
> 
> If you're a Costco member (or know one), even if the receivers aren't on the web site, local warehouses may carry them. For example, the Denon AVR-S750H isn't on the website, but I've seen pretty decent stock in my local warehouse. Then you're getting a BNIB unit for the same price as a refurbished one.
> 
> eARC is really only a desirable feature if you're using your TV as the streaming source and/or as a hub for your HDMI sources with high-bitrate and/or Atmos audio. If you plug your sources into the AVR and don't use the streaming features of the TV, you don't need eARC. If that's the case, you could also consider the Onkyo TX-NR595 from Costco at the same $399 price.


Thanks. Yes I know about Denon and they also have the refurbished for $399. If I were going to get that receiver I would buy directly from them.
Do you know anything about the Pioneer I mentioned? Like I said the 104 is going for $499 new and the Denon is going for $399 refurbished. Regarding e/arc I have a TCL 2019 6 series and it’s an e/arc compatible. I just rather connect my shield and my PS5 into the TV and passthrough to the AVR. The TV outputs Atmos as well. It would just be better to have one less connection if I were to connect everything to the AVR as the hub. So was just curious if the Pioneer would be a better buy minus the e/arc feature or the Denon. I never bought a Denon before so was just curious.


----------



## philpoe

Personally I've steered away from recent Pioneer models that seem to be based on Onkyo designs.
Plenty of people haven't had problems, but I've had zero success with multiple Onkyos purchase in the (admittedly distant) past. I had concerns over some recent models (LX303 and LX504, more advanced models of the LX104) going into some sort of thermal protection that kills power output unless a fan is used. I'd expect that the LX104 would have a similar behavior.
VSX-LX504 VSX-LX303

Back to the AVR-S750H, if you're a Costco member and your local one has them in stock, you'd have a new one for $399. Also, if you buy a refurb from Denon and can extend the factory warranty, is it any different than a new one?
That extension should cost less than the $100 price difference.

wrt eARC, I personally would rather use the AVR as the switch than the TV. To the point that I bought a Roku and attached it to the AVR rather than use the on-board Vizio apps. A small price premium to make sure I get better audio to the AVR without lag, and if I use a blu-ray player, I'd have lossless audio options that the TV couldn't support.

Onkyo design concerns aside:
I owned a Pioneer SC-LX701 (maybe the last Pioneer-designed family before being purchased by Onkyo). I have no reservations about the SC-LX701/801/901 or newer, nearly identical LXx04 models, but none have eARc.

If you're considering the LX104 at $499, the Onkyo TX-NR797 is a higher-end 9 channel model currently available at Amazon for $599. Its rear panel is very similar to the Pioneer VSX-LX503/4 and suggests similar design. If you'd consider using a cooling fan like an Aircom, it actually may be a better value than the LX104.
That price less than half what other 9 or 11 channel receivers cost. I guess it's a blowout to make way for the new Pioneer/Onkyo models coming later this year. Still doesn't have eARC though.



Elvisp41174 said:


> Thanks. Yes I know about Denon and they also have the refurbished for $399. If I were going to get that receiver I would buy directly from them.
> Do you know anything about the Pioneer I mentioned? Like I said the 104 is going for $499 new and the Denon is going for $399 refurbished. Regarding e/arc I have a TCL 2019 6 series and it’s an e/arc compatible. I just rather connect my shield and my PS5 into the TV and passthrough to the AVR. The TV outputs Atmos as well. It would just be better to have one less connection if I were to connect everything to the AVR as the hub. So was just curious if the Pioneer would be a better buy minus the e/arc feature or the Denon. I never bought a Denon before so was just curious.


----------



## Elvisp41174

philpoe said:


> Personally I've steered away from recent Pioneer models that seem to be based on Onkyo designs.
> Plenty of people haven't had problems, but I've had zero success with multiple Onkyos purchase in the (admittedly distant) past. I had concerns over some recent models (LX303 and LX504, more advanced models of the LX104) going into some sort of thermal protection that kills power output unless a fan is used. I'd expect that the LX104 would have a similar behavior.
> VSX-LX504 VSX-LX303
> 
> Back to the AVR-S750H, if you're a Costco member and your local one has them in stock, you'd have a new one for $399. Also, if you buy a refurb from Denon and can extend the factory warranty, is it any different than a new one?
> That extension should cost less than the $100 price difference.
> 
> wrt eARC, I personally would rather use the AVR as the switch than the TV. To the point that I bought a Roku and attached it to the AVR rather than use the on-board Vizio apps. A small price premium to make sure I get better audio to the AVR without lag, and if I use a blu-ray player, I'd have lossless audio options that the TV couldn't support.
> 
> Onkyo design concerns aside:
> I owned a Pioneer SC-LX701 (maybe the last Pioneer-designed family before being purchased by Onkyo). I have no reservations about the SC-LX701/801/901 or newer, nearly identical LXx04 models, but none have eARc.
> 
> If you're considering the LX104 at $499, the Onkyo TX-NR797 is a higher-end 9 channel model currently available at Amazon for $599. Its rear panel is very similar to the Pioneer VSX-LX503/4 and suggests similar design. If you'd consider using a cooling fan like an Aircom, it actually may be a better value than the LX104.
> That price less than half what other 9 or 11 channel receivers cost. I guess it's a blowout to make way for the new Pioneer/Onkyo models coming later this year. Still doesn't have eARC though.


Cool thanks for the information. Ok I guess I will go with the refurb from Denon. Yes I know about Costco but I don’t have a membership and I think it’s $60 so I would be paying 60 more for a new one if they had one at my local Costco. I’am not a fan of Onkyo even though Onkyo and Pioneer and the same manufacture. I did see that Onkyo on Amazon for $599. I believe Electronic Express whom I bought from before is the seller of the Onkyo. However not an Onkyo fan. Ok looks like I will get the refurb from Denon directly and see how it goes.

I always think that buying a warranty for electronics is stupid. That’s just me. I get a 1 year parts warranty so. Again I have had my Pioneer VSX 32 for 12 years and not once did I have a problem with it and still running strong. That’s why I like Pioneer products and plus the warm sound. That’s why I asked about Pioneer now cause Pioneer is out of the AVR business. Thanks for the info. I will go and purchase from Denon. 👍


----------



## Elvisp41174

Do you guys think there will be any Memorial Day sales this year? So far nothing which is ridiculous.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Elvisp41174 said:


> Do you guys think there will be any Memorial Day sales this year? So far nothing which is ridiculous.


There isnt much in stock to sell in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Manshri

I bought AudioLab 6000A for $100 off from reputable authorized reseller, same reseller offered me $75 off on Marantz 8006. I chose AudioLab and have the unit for more than a month now, I mainly use it for my records collection, so far I am happy with the performance. Please PM me for the details on the store name, not sure if I can post name here.


----------



## RaginBajin

Looking for a place that is like avscience but sells Anthem? Specifically looking to buy a MRX1140.


----------



## philpoe

Their authorized dealer list only lists audioadvice and crutchfield as online dealers.
Maybe a retail location could help



RaginBajin said:


> Looking for a place that is like avscience but sells Anthem? Specifically looking to buy a MRX1140.


----------



## Mazar

Nebraska Furniture Mart has the Marantz SR8015 for 2299.99. Had to get mine shipped from another location but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## gameit222

Mazar said:


> Nebraska Furniture Mart has the Marantz SR8015 for 2299.99. Had to get mine shipped from another location but it was definitely worth it.


 I see 3300 on their website, howd you get it for 2299?


----------



## Mazar

In store it rings up as 2299. Dallas store?


----------



## gameit222

Mazar said:


> In store it rings up as 2299. Dallas store?


thanks, ya i was trying to buy online ...bummer its in store only :/


----------



## cyberfish1

Relocated.


----------



## eriksells916

@cyberfish1 you posted in the wrong thread buddy. Hopefully the moderator can move it, otherwise repost your question 

HERE


----------



## Soccerdude

I didn't know Marantzs and Denons had this useful HDMI DIAG feature : 
On the SR 6015, flip down the front panel. Press the DIMMER and SOUND MODE buttons simultaneously for about 3 seconds. The display will say HDMI DIAG. Take the remote and scroll down with the ENTER selector button till you come to number 4.
Next, plug an HDMI cable into MONITOR 1 OUT (ARC) and the other end of the cable into CBL/SAT. Hit ENTER and run the test. It will tell you PASS/FAIL for 4K and 8K and at which frame rate the cable will support. By doing this, you can test a cable before pulling it through a wall or ceiling during an installation. Typically, and installer can do this with an expensive device, but it is built in to the new Marantz and Denon receivers.


----------



## hobbes4444

FWIW, Best Buy has a 10% off coupon that i received via email being a BB Visa cardholder. I was able to apply it to a Marantz SR8015 to knock $330 off. Unfortunately i couldn't pick it up in NH to save on sales tax (shipping only, arriving at the end of the month). But after buying a new fridge and dishwasher this year, had a lot of RZ points to apply as well.

Usually these coupons don't apply to Magnolia products, but it did this time. Didn't see if it would apply to a Denon 8500. Tempted by it but not really worth the extra $1200.

Now let's hope if these 8015s have a new DAC chip it has been implemented well. Most of my listening is via analog multichannel from my Oppo 205, so the DAC in the Marantz isn't a huge deal. It just seems like they made key improvements since the 8012, hoping there is no step back...


----------



## eriksells916

@hobbes4444 I believe Gene did a thorough test and with the new hdam and amp disconnect, the sr8015 has better numbers.


----------



## Bostonvr6

What’s the lowest for denon x4700? I know when it first came out it dropped as low as 1200. Now I only see full price everywhere. Even greentoe doesn’t have it


----------



## tomnan24

Slickdeals sent me a deal from Newegg. Denon X3700h for $1299 plus a $300 free gift card to be used within 1 year.


----------



## Bostonvr6

I was just told by accessories4less that the avr-x4700h msrp is going up to 1,999 from 1,799 this month. Idk how true it is but just passing it along.

they have a refurb for 1,999 “msrp” mins 20% off so I asked them where they came up with that msrp. They said it’s an updated msrp


----------



## bonscott

Crutchfield raised there prices on a lot of items. Speakers, AVRs, etc.. You would think a price increase is coming across a lot of other sites BB, Amazon etc.. Everything else is going up. Looks like Electronics is also


----------



## zrdb

What are the alternatives? It's either pay more or do without I guess.


----------



## PixelPusher15

zrdb said:


> What are the alternatives? It's either pay more or do without I guess.


Soundbar.


----------



## rotts4u

Bostonvr6 said:


> I was just told by accessories4less that the avr-x4700h msrp is going up to 1,999 from 1,799 this month. Idk how true it is but just passing it along.
> 
> they have a refurb for 1,999 “msrp” mins 20% off so I asked them where they came up with that msrp. They said it’s an updated msrp


Looks like that just happened. I see $200 increase on the 3700 too. Even on Accessories4less they have a $100 increase too on the 3700


----------



## ahender

rotts4u said:


> Looks like that just happened. I see $200 increase on the 3700 too. Even on Accessories4less they have a $100 increase too on the 3700


B&H has the X3700 new for $100 more than A4L refurbs.


----------



## kevindd992002

So what's the cheapest price for the x3700h now and where can we get it?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahender

World Wide Stereo has a x3700h refurb for $1199. Also sold thru Target.


----------



## kevindd992002

ahender said:


> World Wide Stereo has a x3700h refurb for $1199. Also sold thru Target.


I doubt refurbs are the updated versions though. And the recent price increases really suck.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahender

kevindd992002 said:


> I doubt refurbs are the updated versions though.


What are you referring to?


----------



## kevindd992002

ahender said:


> What are you referring to?


The updated versions are the ones with the fixed HDMI boards built-in.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahender

kevindd992002 said:


> The updated versions are the ones with the fixed HDMI boards built-in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## texasninja956

ahender said:


> What are you referring to?


Sound United receivers are now shipping with a fixed hdmi 2.1 port


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomnan24

I recently read where the x3700h was on sale for just $899 about one year ago. Ouch!


----------



## ppasteur

tomnan24 said:


> I recently read where the x3700h was on sale for just $899 about one year ago. Ouch!


Yeah... and I paid $525 for my X3400H new with full warranty... <SIGH>. I have really been looking for a 3700, but so far I can't justify the current pricing. I guess I will make do with the 3400 in the bedroom for now.


----------



## eaayoung

Pre-pandemic pricing was certainly a lot better than the current prices. I got my 4500 for around $850.


----------



## Robbob808

tomnan24 said:


> I recently read where the x3700h was on sale for just $899 about one year ago. Ouch!


I remember seeing the 3700 for $949 and the 4700 for $1199, both through Greentoe. I have never used them, and I ended up getting a Marantz 6014 for $870 at a local retailer. At that time, the 6015 was $1599. Today it’s $1999.


----------



## zrdb

Don't even get me started on soundbars-they're for lazy bums who don't give a crap about decent audio (seems like that's at least 80% of the current population).


----------



## ppasteur

I wanted to correct something. I just found the receipt from Greentoe. The X3400H was $495. October 2018.
$1649 for an X6400H in December 2017. Both brand new with full warranty.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ouch indeed. I started getting interested in HT during the pandemic and I still don't have an AVR now because of:

1. Stupid HDMI issue last year
2. And now, the stupid prices

This sucks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## greg9x2

Well, either they will continue to be shortages and people will still buy receivers, which will keep prices high.... Or people will be put off the higher prices and not upgrade, then prices will fall.

But sounds like lockdowns are being implemented in manufacturing countries again, which doesn't sound good for price dropping.


----------



## squared80

kevindd992002 said:


> Ouch indeed. I started getting interested in HT during the pandemic and I still don't have an AVR now because of:
> 
> 1. Stupid HDMI issue last year
> 2. And now, the stupid prices
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I started my very first build right when everything was shutting down. Prices for wood and everything else skyrocketed, and that's of you could even find them somewhere. I'm probably a year away from my theater being done, and I won't buy a projector or AVR until then, anyway. Hopefully things normalize a bit by then.


----------



## sojodave

I went to Bestbuy yesterday and they only had two receivers in stock. The sales guy said they have a really hard time with finding 9.2 receivers.


----------



## buk1986

Hi,do you guy recommend trinnov altitude pre amp?Is this the best av processor on the earth?thanks


----------



## Archaea

buk1986 said:


> Hi,do you guy recommend trinnov altitude pre amp?Is this the best av processor on the earth?thanks


Trinnov and StormAudio are generally considered the best of the best, yes. Do we recommend them? yes, if you are flush with cash. no, otherwise.

There is a scale of diminishing returns where something like the 13 channel, $2500 Denon x6700h goes a long way up the performance scale for a much lower price.


----------



## buk1986

Archaea said:


> Trinnov and StormAudio are generally considered the best of the best, yes. Do we recommend them? yes, if you are flush with cash. no, otherwise.
> 
> There is a scale of diminishing returns where something like the 13 channel, $2500 Denon x6700h goes a long way up the performance scale for a much lower price.


But its cpu is i3. Do you think its performance is sufficient?


----------



## Archaea

buk1986 said:


> But its cpu is i3. Do you think its performance is sufficient?


The Trinnov and Storm processors are no holds barred premium products.

I’m sure they are using what they need.

In 1998 I attended NAVY CORTRAMID with ROTC. I was put on a Aegis based Destroyer for 3 days. It was a brand new ship. I was into IT and I asked the engineers what type of computer power the ship used (given its immense and astounding capabilities in automation - for instance it could defend (calculate against and launch countermeasures) against 24 simultaneously incoming missles, etc). I was told it used an equivalent of an Apple IIE processor, IIRC. Which at that time was already something like 10-15 year old CPU tech. I asked why it didn’t have the newest tech, and CPU speed. The engineer said it didn’t need more, the older, slower tech could do everything it needed to do. 
Same applies here.


----------



## Worf

buk1986 said:


> But its cpu is i3. Do you think its performance is sufficient?


More than sufficient. It's much faster than the processors on a regular receiver. The i3 may be the low end of the lineup but it's not like it's performance is that much worse than an i5.

When you're spending $16,000 or $30,000+ on an Altitude 16 or 32, the company would make damn sure that the processor is more than sufficient for the job.


----------



## JGM

Woot.com has the Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver today at $350 as a refurb. It's full-function including YPAO calibration and Atmos; the power specs given are a bit suspect to me but I haven't looked at it closely enough to judge. As with all Woot items it could last a few days or be gone momentarily. 









Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver


Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver




www.woot.com


----------



## duhdonutman

If you're interested in the monoprice monolith amps the 2, 5 and 7 are in stock on the monoprice eBay site slightly discounted and with free shipping.


----------



## titan ii

Curse you duhdonutman! You just cost me a chunk of money. A 7X will soon be on the way. Thank you for the heads-up.


----------



## mdbunting

duhdonutman said:


> If you're interested in the monoprice monolith amps the 2, 5 and 7 are in stock on the monoprice eBay site slightly discounted and with free shipping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174689
> View attachment 3174691
> View attachment 3174692


Thanks (and curses as well!) - purchased 2 of them!


----------



## squared80

How many would I need, ideally, to run a 9.4.6 system. 3?


----------



## duhdonutman

mdbunting said:


> Thanks (and curses as well!) - purchased 2 of them!


Bahaha. Mine just arrived... giggady giggady. Now do I watch football all weekend, spend time with the wife and kids or do some A/V work


----------



## Waylo

JGM said:


> Woot.com has the Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver today at $350 as a refurb. It's full-function including YPAO calibration and Atmos; the power specs given are a bit suspect to me but I haven't looked at it closely enough to judge. As with all Woot items it could last a few days or be gone momentarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver
> 
> 
> Yamaha TSR-7850R 7.2-Channel Network AV Receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woot.com


I have this originally purchased from Costco, which is probably where these refurbs come from.

Overall it's a fine AVR. One main thing to note is that the YPAO here only uses one sample point. The next level up use multiple sample points to calibrate the speaker settings.

But if you're looking at this, you might as well get the RX-V6A Costco branded version which runs $400. They've fixed the HDMI 2.1 issues in the recent ones.


----------



## Dennis Nicholls

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before. You can buy "factory refurbished" Onkyo AV receivers from Onkyo's own website. 









Used Certified Factory Refurbished Audio Sale | Onkyo | Onkyo


Onkyo® Certified Factory Refurbished used audio products come with a Free Limited Warranty and have been tested and approved for sale by Onkyo quality assurance. Shop now.




www.onkyousa.com





Due to industry shortages nobody seems to discount these items. The refurbs come with at least some discount although the warranty is dropped to 1 year from 2 years. I got $50 off MSRP on the TX-SR393. The unit appears "new" and performs properly.

A decade ago I bought a HTiB from that same website, and it is still up and running today. It also appeared to be in "new" condition.


----------



## J13ntv

Archaea said:


> Trinnov and StormAudio are generally considered the best of the best, yes. Do we recommend them? yes, if you are flush with cash. no, otherwise.
> 
> There is a scale of diminishing returns where something like the 13 channel, $2500 Denon x6700h goes a long way up the performance scale for a much lower price.


I can find the 6700 for 2600 any better deals out there?


----------



## texasninja956

duhdonutman said:


> If you're interested in the monoprice monolith amps the 2, 5 and 7 are in stock on the monoprice eBay site slightly discounted and with free shipping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174689
> View attachment 3174691
> View attachment 3174692


Damn I got my b stock 7x about 6 months ago for significantly less… these prices are kind of out of hand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasninja956

J13ntv said:


> I can find the 6700 for 2600 any better deals out there?


I would reach out to a dealer or mike at avscience… he’ll give you a quote pretty quickly…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archaea

J13ntv said:


> I can find the 6700 for 2600 any better deals out there?


If you can buy it for $2600, I'd jump - cause it looks like the x6700h has been moved up to $3k as the new MSRP based on covid and part chain shortages. I was just seeing this discussed in another thread.

Google price search shows everything except used and refurbished now for $3k.
Denon AVR-X6700H Premium 11.2 Channel 8K AV Receiver | Google Shopping

Denon AVR-X6700H 8K Ultra HD 11.2 Channel (140Watt X 11) AV Receiver 2020 Model - 3D Audio & Video with IMAX Enhanced, Built for Gaming, Music Streaming, Alexa + HEOS (B089Q25DRT) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## titan ii

J13ntv said:


> I can find the 6700 for 2600 any better deals out there?


IQ Home Entertainment has an open box 6700 for 2300. They give outstanding service. Archaea is right about the significant price increase.


----------



## Robbob808

titan ii said:


> IQ Home Entertainment has an open box 6700 for 2300. They give outstanding service. Archaea is right about the significant price increase.


I got my receiver from them. They are great to work with.


----------



## J13ntv

titan ii said:


> IQ Home Entertainment has an open box 6700 for 2300. They give outstanding service. Archaea is right about the significant price increase.


Thanks I would just be afraid it’s not the 2.1 updated version. Maybe they can verify the manufacture date. Good deal.


----------



## squared80

J13ntv said:


> Thanks I would just be afraid it’s not the 2.1 updated version. Maybe they can verify the manufacture date. Good deal.


Isn't that price still worth it, even if you pay for the upgrade?


----------



## Robbob808

J13ntv said:


> Thanks I would just be afraid it’s not the 2.1 updated version. Maybe they can verify the manufacture date. Good deal.


You can call them and ask. 703-218-9855. I live close by and was there today talking to them about subs. They had a fair amount of 6700’s in stock. If I was guessing, I would say the one you are looking at is upgraded. They had been pretty low on Denon / Marantz receivers until recently.


----------



## NoPotatoNacho

I'm looking for a 1U or 2U rackmount amp or something smaller than rackmount if it can be helped.


Passive very much preferred (no fan), 2ch
200~300W into 8Ω per channel
Not a cheap Amazon/Alibaba/etc. amp
Budget $700CAD

I was looking at Crown amps (XLi800) as it would likely be more than good enough, but it appears they still use a fan. I know someone who just bought a Yorkville amp for home audio/karaoke from Long&McQuade but these rack amps are also rather large. Planning on driving all tower speakers in a HT setup, but another setup is home studio monitoring (where a separate sound booth isn't possible, so need passive components where allowed).

Do you guys have recommendations (obtanium in Canada, not willing to deal with customs). Thanks!


----------



## Archaea

@NoPotatoNacho 
Behringer A800.

Passive no fans, and you can even throw a switch to turn off the LED lights so it's dark too. It reviewed well at ASR:
Behringer A800 Stereo Amplifier Review | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum 

and more importantly it performs well. 

Post 8989 for double blind test against the best amp ASR has ever tested (Benchmark). Behringer A800 was indistinguishable.
Kansas City Area Home Theater Meets and Movie Night Events! | Page 450 | AVS Forum


Any of the crowns will be fine too, the XLS units are passive at regular listing volumes, the fan only spins if they are being pounded on. In our double blind test I linked, the Crown we tested, the fans never came on. But since the Behringer was cheaper, and the sound was indistinguishable..........


----------



## duhdonutman

texasninja956 said:


> Damn I got my b stock 7x about 6 months ago for significantly less… these prices are kind of out of hand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose but compared to the competition it's still a great value. I did wait for a 15% off ebay coupon to pair with a 7.


----------



## Robbob808

Greentoe is currently showing the 3700 for $1149, 4700 for $1499, and the 6700 for $2199.


----------



## greg9x2

Robbob808 said:


> Greentoe is currently showing the 3700 for $1149, 4700 for $1499, and the 6700 for $2199.


Thanks for heads up ! Even though higher than previous prices, going for the 4700H. Was waiting for the new Onkyo NR7100 / RZ50, but seems like going to be a long time until they are available. Plus get Auro 3D on the 4700.


----------



## troyhash

greg9x2 said:


> Thanks for heads up ! Even though higher than previous prices, going for the 4700H. Was waiting for the new Onkyo NR7100 / RZ50, but seems like going to be a long time until they are available. Plus get Auro 3D on the 4700.


Appears Best Buy has the Onkyo RZ50 available. FYI


----------



## bmrowe

troyhash said:


> Appears Best Buy has the Onkyo RZ50 available. FYI


I don't see that online. Was that at a physical store?


----------



## greg9x2

troyhash said:


> Appears Best Buy has the Onkyo RZ50 available. FYI


Be odd as all reports say no units being shipped until end of year... Although in these times who really knows.

AVScience was told getting a small shipment this month, but turned out to be someone trying to scam them.

Know a lot of online sites changed status from 'pre-order' to 'Out of Stock'. Which makes a lot of places come up in a search to sell it, but then when go to site it is not available.


----------



## PixelPusher15

Robbob808 said:


> Greentoe is currently showing the 3700 for $1149, 4700 for $1499, and the 6700 for $2199.


That seems not terrible considering I got the 3700 for 950 from Greentoe in Oct/Nov last year. Super sad that 1150 is now "pretty good"


----------



## troyhash

bmrowe said:


> I don't see that online. Was that at a physical store?


Appears I didn't look close enough, if you scroll on down it says "sold out!" Oh well.


----------



## SRSG

Robbob808 said:


> Greentoe is currently showing the 3700 for $1149, 4700 for $1499, and the 6700 for $2199.


Back-ordered again 😕


----------



## Praveen26

Robbob808 said:


> Greentoe is currently showing the 3700 for $1149, 4700 for $1499, and the 6700 for $2199.


Thanks 😊


----------



## kevindd992002

Do Denon AVR's usually go on sale during Black Friday?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## eaayoung

kevindd992002 said:


> Do Denon AVR's usually go on sale during Black Friday?
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


In the past, yes. This year, who knows.


----------



## Seb89

Recently bought this used Subwoofer for £50, I’m looking for an amp so I can install it in my car, don’t want to spend more than 50-60£ on it any suggestions?


----------



## jugsta

Greetings Y’all! So I just sold my 4 year old 4400H on eBay for more than I bought it for back in 2017. That’s nice. What is not nice is trying to find its replacement (I am sure this has been discussed, ad nauseum). The 4400h was a great unit so I’m prepared to purchase another Denon unit.

My core needs are 11.2 processing and hdmi 2.1 which the 3700h has. I guess im really just here to figure out where to buy it from. Basically I'm looking at Best Buy, Amazon and a third option which could get me the unit at a cost closer to the original MSRP. Unfortunately that third option is in a “preorder” state. Anyone have any insight on Best Buy vs Amazon stock and whether their units are (hdmi) updated? Obviously going with either of them is safe because of their generous and hassle free return policies. I’d just prefer to not have to deal with that at all. Any insights on this? Many thanks.


----------



## squared80

jugsta said:


> Greetings Y’all! So I just sold my 4 year old 4400H on eBay for more than I bought it for back in 2017. That’s nice. What is not nice is trying to find its replacement (I am sure this has been discussed, ad nauseum). The 4400h was a great unit so I’m prepared to purchase another Denon unit.
> 
> My core needs are 11.2 processing and hdmi 2.1 which the 3700h has. I guess im really just here to figure out where to buy it from. Basically I'm looking at Best Buy, Amazon and a third option which could get me the unit at a cost closer to the original MSRP. Unfortunately that third option is in a “preorder” state. Anyone have any insight on Best Buy vs Amazon stock and whether their units are (hdmi) updated? Obviously going with either of them is safe because of their generous and hassle free return policies. I’d just prefer to not have to deal with that at all. Any insights on this? Many thanks.


Denon X6700H


----------



## eaayoung

The Denon 3700 is a 9.2 receiver. Same for the 4500 series. You’ll need to look at the 6700.


----------



## titan ii

eaayoung said:


> The Denon 3700 is a 9.2 receiver. Same for the 4500 series. You’ll need to look at the 6700.


It has 11 channels of processing. You just need a 2 channel amp.


----------



## jbnpaul

Isn’t 4400 to 3700 a downgrade?
Why are you even doing it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffinO

I read somewhere that units built after May 2021 
Only Denon models listed below with serial numbers below xxxxxxx70000 are problem units


----------



## fizzyElf

Pre ordered Onkyo TX-RZ50 about 50 days ago. Still nothing.

Just wondering if I should look into getting something else in case nothing changes soon.


----------



## jugsta

jbnpaul said:


> Isn’t 4400 to 3700 a downgrade?
> Why are you even doing it?


Pretty simple. I game. I watch movies. I need hdmi 2.1 for the gaming features. I didnt need all the features of the 4400h when I bought it but it was super cheap (700) and offered 11 channels of processing and had hdmi 2.0. The 3700 just upgrades the hdmi spec (if you get the right one) which is why I asked the original question. I power my fronts externally so the downgrades are mostly mitigated and accounted for.


----------



## Alaska99801

I just received a response from Denon regarding their ”refurbished” 2020 8k hdmi problem receivers. All refurbished receivers for sale on Denon website have updated hdmi cards and do not need the hdmi adapter kit.
Also, costco has the Yamaha TSR700 back in stock with updated hdmi cards.


----------



## squared80

Alaska99801 said:


> I just received a response from Denon regarding their ”refurbished” 2020 8k hdmi problem receivers. All refurbished receivers for sale on Denon website have updated hdmi cards and do not need the hdmi adapter kit.


Thanks!


----------



## pointthinker

Alaska99801 said:


> I just received a response from Denon regarding their ”refurbished” 2020 8k hdmi problem receivers. All refurbished receivers for sale on Denon website have updated hdmi cards and do not need the hdmi adapter kit.
> Also, costco has the Yamaha TSR700 back in stock with updated hdmi cards.


I found out that the TSR700 is no longer sold in warehouses. Online only and now $440. Still a good deal but, a little heart broken…


----------



## chanc

Looked for the last couple days, no Onkyo tx-rz50 anywhere. Also no Yamaha rx-a4a. Either sold out or pre-order!!!


----------



## Karelia

Any good receiver deals for Black Friday?


----------



## squared80

With this supply chain issue... nothing of real consequence.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Karelia said:


> Any good receiver deals for Black Friday?


You didn't get the memo? Black Friday has been canceled! 😘


----------



## misel00

Wow... There is just nothing out there. If you want a Onk RZ-50 they can be had for under $1200 but wait listed and "maybe" in January? I have wanted a 11.2 channel AVR w/ 11 ch amps & Pre-outs. WOW, people are paying North of $1800-$3000++ on ebay for some used ones with NO warranty. Why do that on such an expensive item?

After calling around a bunch of AV stores in the country, I found a Brand new in Box sealed *Denon avr-X6500* w/ full 3 year warranty for $1499(after discussion on price). Was is a great price? NO.. Was it a deal? NO.. Was it a "Fair" price in light of all thing? I think so. Hope so? Thankfully, I am done w/ searching for a 11.2 channel amp AVR. Finally!


----------



## eaayoung

The Denon 6500 is a nice receiver. I really wanted one for the same reason. But I couldn’t pass up a Denon 4500 for around $850 during a Frys sale before they went out of business. Added a separate amp to get to 11 channels with the 4500. Considering Accessories For Less sells refurbished 6500 receivers for $1799, you got a good deal.


----------



## misel00

eaayoung said:


> The Denon 6500 is a nice receiver. I really wanted one for the same reason. But I couldn’t pass up a Denon 4500 for around $850 during a Frys sale before they went out of business. Added a separate amp to get to 11 channels with the 4500. Considering Accessories For Less sells refurbished 6500 receivers for $1799, you got a good deal.


 Thanks, I felt the same, it was a "decent deal" & yeah the good old days w/ Fry's you got a steal on that 6400 (it's like $1500 refurb now)! I am no where near a Fry's so could never take advantage of all those crazy deals they had! No idea how they even were able to do them,places like that by me always went out of business as did they.

I really "love" the fact the 6400 & 6500 are built in Japan, that means something to me but prob not to others, Just hope it's a solid unit long term. Still can't believe the prices on AVR's and what people are paying for "used" ones w/ no warranty. These things do go bad, become defective more then people think! If anyone wants a "good deal" on a NIB Marantz 7013 I came upon one at a store for $1399 shipped in my searches (Pm me if you think you want it , if it's still available at the store?). Good deal in light of everything, was going to go with the 7013, would have been cheaper as no tax but decided the 6500 was a "smarter choice" for a tad bit more $ and have 11 ch amps on board + Japanese build. Also, if have Chase card, pay w. paypal(5% QTR category) and get the $75 CB, it helps!


----------



## Technology3456

What do you guys think will be the cheapest route to 13 channels on black friday?


----------



## eaayoung

Technology3456 said:


> What do you guys think will be the cheapest route to 13 channels on black friday?


Accessories 4 Less has Denon 8500 refurbished units for $3399.

Safe and Sound has new but open box Marantz 8805 for $3399.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> Accessories 4 Less has Denon 8500 refurbished units for $3399.
> 
> Safe and Sound has new but open box Marantz 8805 for $3399.






 They're not even new, but efurbished and open box. Are those at least 15 channel? For 13 channels I think all I need is the 6700. Or can the 6500 do 13? I know the 6700 can.

If I can find the 6700 on black friday for $1,500, I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## eaayoung

That will be at stretch for the 6700 at that price. The cheapest I’ve seen for the Denon 6700 is $2500 for a open box on eBay.


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> That will be at stretch for the 6700 at that price. The cheapest I’ve seen for the Denon 6700 is $2500 for a open box on eBay.


It released at $2499 over a year ago, so for a black friday sale, and/or refurbished, for a 15 month old product, I was hoping to find one for $1,500. It's out of my control though. I'll just hope it comes available, but if not, stick with what I have.


----------



## eaayoung

Technology3456 said:


> It released at $2499 over a year ago, so for a black friday sale, and/or refurbished, for a 15 month old product, I was hoping to find one for $1,500. It's out of my control though. I'll just hope it comes available, but if not, stick with what I have.


Bad time to buy any electronics base on the current market conditions. Hopefully that changes in 2022.


----------



## texasninja956

Technology3456 said:


> They're not even new, but efurbished and open box. Are those at least 15 channel? For 13 channels I think all I need is the 6700. Or can the 6500 do 13? I know the 6700 can.
> 
> If I can find the 6700 on black friday for $1,500, I'll pull the trigger.


6500h can’t do 13 channels unfortunately! I thought it could so I bought one used for $900…. Turns out it couldn’t….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misel00

Technology3456 said:


> It released at $2499 over a year ago, so for a black friday sale, and/or refurbished, for a 15 month old product, I was hoping to find one for $1,500. It's out of my control though. I'll just hope it comes available, but if not, stick with what I have.


Yeah, that price just won't happen, in all of my searches and phone calls as an example the lowest a new 4700 was going for was $1699, so I would say you could find the 6700 for aprox $2299-$2399 but not any less since Denon jacked up the MSRP to $2,999. Just as an FYI, the dealer cost on the 6700 is $2000-$2050 + $50 credit card/paypal fee + $50 shipping, so aprox $2150. So, $2299-$2399 is attainable if you call around/ Email to the usual AV stores. Still a huge chunk of change! Too bad the 6500 will only do 11.2 pre-outs, so your going to need the 6700 or the 8500/8805


----------



## Technology3456

eaayoung said:


> Bad time to buy any electronics base on the current market conditions. Hopefully that changes in 2022.


I think hope is wishful thinking in this case because really, it just seems like a convenient excuse which in this case can be used to justify raising prices. Yeah sometimes there is truth to the narrative but the excuse keeps getting dragged out for longer and longer. A year from now people will be saying the same thing about 2023, and then 2024, etc, until people forget what is normal and start to believe this has always been normal when it's not.

It's just like how the excuse for GPU prices being raised, before covid, was that the bitminers were buying up so many of the cards, but now nvidia released models with some sort of bitmining-buffer, yet the price of the cards is still much higher in line with the market for the cards that the bitminers were buying up.

The consumer consensus that prices are ridiculous is one of the things that keeps prices down. In the past if companies raised prices to ridiculous levels, the average consumer would think, "that price is ridiculous. They are marking up the price way too high," and much of the time they wouldn't buy it, which would incentivize the company to offer the product at a reasonable cost.

But now when companies raise prices to ridiculous levels, with the narratives going around, the average consumer is brainwashed to think, "the price is ridiculous, but it's only because stock is limited, so the company doesn't really have a choice. This is a normal cost for the current market, so I will go ahead and buy it."

Do you see the subtle change that happens when we start believing this is normal, and then we just apply the same rationale we were told about one scenario onto every other scenario without actually knowing any of the details? I'm not saying there aren't supply chain issues for some products, but it's become a catch all excuse for crazy prices in many cases, and I think we are having the wool pulled over our eyes. I think if people stop going along with it, that is the only way it will return to normal in 2022.

Don't pay more than products are worth just because there are narratives out there that make the prices seem like the "new normal." It's not normal. Even with supply issues, there are way more chips being manufactured now than let's say 15 years ago. The point is the supply chain is just one variable. We have to look at the full picture, not be misled (i.e. slight of hand) about just one aspect of the picture. 

Like in this case, a 15 month old product should be less expensive than when it released. I definitely see what you're saying though, and I am not disagreeing with you personally. You were just trying to make me aware of the reason for price hikes that is going around. I appreciate that. This is just my opinion since I've heard that before, and heard it like a year ago, where people said the same thing about 2021 being different. "Fool me once" and all...


----------



## greg9x2

Technology3456 said:


> Don't pay more than products are worth just because there are narratives out there that make the prices seem like the "new normal." It's not normal. Even with supply issues, there are way more chips being manufactured now than let's say 15 years ago. The point is the supply chain is just one variable. We have to look at the full picture, not be misled (i.e. slight of hand) about just one aspect of the picture.
> 
> Like in this case, a 15 month old product should be less expensive than when it released. I definitely see what you're saying though, and I am not disagreeing with you personally. You were just trying to make me aware of the reason for price hikes that is going around. I appreciate that. This is just my opinion since I've heard that before, and heard it like a year ago, where people said the same thing about 2021 being different. "Fool me once" and all...


It has been the 'normal' for last few months, the chip shortage is a real thing... Look at Onkyo's new line of AVR's that have had no availability for months due to parts shortages/shipping delays.
People with closer ties to the industry have made post about the difficulties they are faced with, and it is a real thing, not just greed.

I too thought I should be able to get a 4700 for much less than it's original MSRP, but it wasn't going to happen, so had to jump on a 'sale' that was around original MSRP. So there is a bit of wiggle room on pricing, but going to be a while until older models go 1/2 price like they did in past. You will be waiting a while if that's what looking for.


----------



## misel00

I agree w/ everything that's being said and I don;t see this getting any better anytime soon. To think the RZ-50 when just a few months ago was at $1099 MSRP and now it's at $1399 and NO stock at all. Best case is some "may" come in EArly next year? Ok but it's really not worth $1400 MSRP, that's my 3 cents on it. $1099 and you could have pre-ordered it from a few AV stores for well under $1,000(your still prob waiting as only a few came in stock to most dealers), that made sense. The individual dealers are /will still discount off of the current MSRP.. Like the Denon 3700 is now a ridiculous $1500 but dealers will do it for $1295, better then nothing, right? I had a very transparent Av Dealer break down their cost to me on a Denon 3700 and a 4700 as they were frustrated w/ what;s going on and that some buyers thought it was the dealer hiking there prices. This is exactly what they are paying for them now since All the MSRP's are so jacked up and very limited inventory. The AVR-X3700 is MSRP $1499, dealers cost on it right now is $996 plus another $100 for shipping and credit card processing, so $1096. Most are selling it for around $1300. The AVR-X4700 is MSRP now at $1999, dealers cost is $1336 plus another $100 for the previous selling expenses, so $1436 total... Most dealers are selling these if you call them at $1700. If nothing else, a good Data Point, and it shows how this is all working with the constant increases in MSRP by the Manufacturers which are now basically down to like 3 of them anyways, with Audiovox/Sharp now owning Pioneer/Onk/Integra. I agree that these crazy inflated msrp prices are going to be this way for a while and then they will just blame it on inflation for keeping it at these levels. When I see the CRAZY amount of people buying $1500-$3000 Receivers on Ebay used, open box, etc with NO warranties on these units, it's mind boggling when for most of them, they could just call a dealer and get the same pricing for a new unit. AS said in the other post, if this becomes the "norm" then it will stay this way then it will be blamed on inflation for staying this way even longer unless people stop buying, simple supply and demand dynamics. If people are willing to pay these "prices" and inventories stay low, then there is NO reason to lower prices or blow out "last" years models like the past, I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## greg9x2

misel00 said:


> The AVR-X4700 is MSRP now at $1999, dealers cost is $1336 plus another $100 for the previous selling expenses, so $1436 total... Most dealers are selling these if you call them at $1700.


Then the 'sale' I got last month from this thread for $1500 on the 4700 was about as good as it was gonna get for now.


----------



## misel00

greg9x2 said:


> Then the 'sale' I got last month from this thread for $1500 on the 4700 was about as good as it was gonna get for now.


YES! 100% if you got a 4700 for $1500 last month the dealer made about $100 on the deal. In today's prices, you got a "DEAL"! Sad but true that $1500 is now a "DEAL"!


----------



## Occipital Lobe

1700h now available for order at best buy. West coast USA.


----------



## Thrill Killer

It seems like the 1700H does Pass-Through with no upscaling of 1080P to 4K/120Hz.


----------



## Bostonvr6

You can get anything from denon.com essentially for 15% off if you shop via Rakuten. Rakuten is currently offering 15% cash back.

so on denon site you pay full price but then Rakuten will send you a check (or PayPal direct deposit how I do it) worth 15%

I’m assuming deal is only for today (cyber Monday)


----------



## beelzabuck

Crazy what these are going for. I downsized from two HT rooms to one, so listed my Denon AVR-X3600H on craigslist and FB Marketplace. Paid $789 in March 2020 and sold it for $1025 on 12/1/21. Had multiple people wanting it as well. Almost makes me want to sell the other one I have but I know I will pay a lot more for it's replacement.


----------



## Thrill Killer

12/8/21
Don't know if this is old news or not, but. Costco has the Onkyo TX-NR6050 $499. And the Denon AVR-S760H $449.
Of those who have looked into these two AVRs. Which one will offer the better Video Output, Scaling, match Framerate, etc. And which one has the better Audio Processing? I'm looking into it now. But would like to hear from those who already know too.


----------



## GTI Steve

Thrill Killer said:


> 12/8/21
> Don't know if this is old news or not, but. Costco has the Onkyo TX-NR6050 $499. And the Denon AVR-S760H $449.
> Of those who have looked into these two AVRs. Which one will offer the better Video Output, Scaling, match Framerate, etc. And which one has the better Audio Processing? I'm looking into it now. But would like to hear from those who already know too.


Not much information out there yet from any users. I started to look at new AVRs after I took deliver of a new 4K TV with eArc and all, but have a 2010 Pioneer receiver. I don't need all the connections of many higher-priced AVRs, but I do want a good amp for the Polk towers. I have been reading many comments that indicate users showing volume levels of 40 or above. Now I know that scales are different, but on my old Pioneer, if the volume is set to much more than -10 it's extremely loud. All relative I guess. 110 W/channel versus 75


----------



## ppasteur

GTI Steve said:


> Not much information out there yet from any users. I started to look at new AVRs after I took deliver of a new 4K TV with eArc and all, but have a 2010 Pioneer receiver. I don't need all the connections of many higher-priced AVRs, but I do want a good amp for the Polk towers. I have been reading many comments that indicate users showing volume levels of 40 or above. Now I know that scales are different, but on my old Pioneer, if the volume is set to much more than -10 it's extremely loud. All relative I guess. 110 W/channel versus 75


Just as a data point. But it is something that many don't seem to get. The rating for maximum power does not influence volume control settings.
Input sensitivity, program levels, and volume control calibration are more likely suspects. Which means that without knowing those things on the systems being compared, volume setting comparisons are meaningless.
If you can play your speakers at 90 dB without distortion and, for instance, that takes 60 watts (probably not but this is just an example), playing at that level with a 75 watt rated amp will be no different than with a 110 watt amp (as long as one does not hear audible distortion). Only at max output will the different ratings come into play. Even then, the difference of 35 watts (as in the case above) would result in an increase of only around 1 dB or so of output, which is barely perceptible.
Basically, it takes a doubling of amp power to increase output SPL by 3 dB. But even then, you would never hear this until you maxed out both systems. Which likely is not that often, if ever for most people. Just a few thoughts FWIW.


----------



## GTI Steve

ppasteur said:


> Just as a data point. But it is something that many don't seem to get. The rating for maximum power does not influence volume control settings.
> Input sensitivity, program levels, and volume control calibration are more likely suspects. Which means that without knowing those things on the systems being compared, volume setting comparisons are meaningless.
> If you can play your speakers at 90 dB without distortion and, for instance, that takes 60 watts (probably not but this is just an example), playing at that level with a 75 watt rated amp will be no different than with a 110 watt amp (as long as one does not hear audible distortion). Only at max output will the different ratings come into play. Even then, the difference of 35 watts (as in the case above) would result in an increase of only around 1 dB or so of output, which is barely perceptible.
> Basically, it takes a doubling of amp power to increase output SPL by 3 dB. But even then, you would never hear this until you maxed out both systems. Which likely is not that often, if ever for most people. Just a few thoughts FWIW.


All great points, I haven't checked them out in many years, so I have no point of reference. The only thing I've always tried to avoid, is distortion. Running small power through very efficient speakers with fairly high dB is an amazing thing. I used to go to a electronic and music store in the 70's that always showed how little power was being delivered by a McIintosh amp to a pair of corner Klipshorns, while nearly blasting listeners out of the building. Off at college I remember cringing when I hear a crappy receiver blasting in the dorm through enormous "Realistic" speakers. It was a god awful sound, only endured through repeated use of draft beers.


----------



## bgymr

Is that avr available at cosco? When I look at it says out of stock.


----------



## Steve_D

bgymr said:


> Is that avr available at cosco? When I look at it says out of stock.


I got my Denon S760 at Costco showing online as OOS. They had several on hand. So pretty much need to go up there to find out.


----------



## PixelPusher15

bgymr said:


> Is that avr available at cosco? When I look at it says out of stock.


Costco online is technically a completely different Costco Warehouse. They carry their own stuff and can price it differently than in store. I found this out while buying flooring. Each warehouse, including online, can have their own sales, merchandise, and closeouts. The flooring I looked for online was fully in stock but not on sale. At my local stores it was on sale and then on closeout, but if they searched too far outside my region it wasn't even on sale. Probably more than you needed to know but I found it interesting.


----------



## Peja

Costco online and in store will not price match each other before the sale or refund any difference in cost after the sale.


----------



## Delivery Drone

Newegg has the Denon X6700H selling with $300 gift card and 3yr protection plan atm .. not amazing, but $300 back is better than nothing


----------



## jugsta

So it looks like the pioneer vsx-lx505 is coming in stock at Best Buy stores this weekend. As I really like how easy BB’s return policy is, I ordered one last night for curbside pickup on Sunday. Does anyone think the order will actually be fulfilled on time?

Here’s hoping I have an issue-free unit. The last elite receiver I had was a giant PITA.


----------



## ppasteur

jugsta said:


> So it looks like the pioneer vsx-lx505 is coming in stock at Best Buy stores this weekend. As I really like how easy BB’s return policy is, I ordered one last night for curbside pickup on Sunday. Does anyone think the order will actually be fulfilled on time?
> 
> Here’s hoping I have an issue-free unit. The last elite receiver I had was a giant PITA.


Did you think it was some kind of good deal? Price? Just wondering why you posted about it in the deals thread? Maybe I missed something??


----------



## jugsta

ppasteur said:


> Did you think it was some kind of good deal? Price? Just wondering why you posted about it in the deals thread? Maybe I missed something??


I sort of assumed just being in stock was sort of a deal. I know the Denons are somewhat easy to find but everything else… not so much.

_I need more than one 8K input_

Regardless, there aren’t many retailers stocking the Pioneers so I thought it may have just popped up and wanted to let people know.


----------



## Davird_Jr

bgymr said:


> Is that avr available at cosco? When I look at it says out of stock.


If you call before you go they will tell you if they are in stock. When I called they told me exactly how many they had. I was driving over 70 miles so I wanted to know before travelling if they had it. They had no trouble accessing the info about stock, quick and easy and turned out accurate.


----------



## longdragon

I just bought Yamaha A2A AVR that comes with HDMI 2.1. However, my Samsung tv is HDMI 2.0. Can I hook up PS5 and enjoy the VRR if the tv is not HDMI 2.1? Or I need a TV with HDMI 2.1?


----------



## ppasteur

longdragon said:


> I just bought Yamaha A2A AVR that comes with HDMI 2.1. However, my Samsung tv is HDMI 2.0. Can I hook up PS5 and enjoy the VRR if the tv is not HDMI 2.1?


NO


----------



## squared80

longdragon said:


> I just bought Yamaha A2A AVR that comes with HDMI 2.1. However, my Samsung tv is HDMI 2.0. Can I hook up PS5 and enjoy the VRR if the tv is not HDMI 2.1? Or I need a TV with HDMI 2.1?


Anything will default to the lowest compatible bandwidth, obviously.


----------



## Robbob808

longdragon said:


> I just bought Yamaha A2A AVR that comes with HDMI 2.1. However, my Samsung tv is HDMI 2.0. Can I hook up PS5 and enjoy the VRR if the tv is not HDMI 2.1? Or I need a TV with HDMI 2.1?


You need a tv that can support VRR.

I think you will still have a great picture from the PS5, but no VRR.


----------



## isfullofstars

[Redacted] Ooops


----------



## J__Chris

isfullofstars said:


> Newbie here. The past week I decided to actually try building something instead of hand-wringing indefinitely for my HT setup. I picked up a pair of KEF Q150 speakers with a Q650c center, as well as an SVS SB-1000 sub that's been lost in transit, currently looking for a replacement (that is also in stock). I also picked up a simple STR-DH790 Sony AVR for $450. It has support for most tech I want, including potential for a 5.1.2 setup in the future. I've now been reading that apparently different AVRs have different sound quality, and also various auto-calibration tech. The Sony has some self-calibration, but now I am wondering if I can do better; I also have no idea what I could be missing out on. Heck, there's a whole thread about Audyssey calibration. So now I am thinking of maybe picking up a Denon AVR-X2700H ($899.99 from Accessories4Less), but I don't know if that's a good value. Looks like the Yamaha RX-V6A is a superbly popular unit, but I don't know if that has decent self-calibration. Bonus point with anything newer is the ability to at the very least do Ethernet. The Sony does not have any connectivity, which I suppose works fine for the basic uses, but at $450 it seems there are better options.
> 
> Edit: I suppose there's also Denon AVR-S960H, one step below the X2700H. No idea how that compares irl.


This is the thread to REPORT DEALS not for help on how to choose what gear to buy. Good luck.


----------



## isfullofstars

J__Chris said:


> This is the thread to REPORT DEALS not for help on how to choose what gear to buy. Good luck.


Sorry for the confusion. I saw that there was not to be price talk outside of this thread. The value proposition of each item changes depending on how good of a deal can be had.


----------



## mattb_1

Hi folks 👋.
I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


----------



## eaayoung

mattb_1 said:


> Hi folks 👋.
> I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


This is difficult market due to lack of product. But I'd find a different dealer.


----------



## drh3b

mattb_1 said:


> Hi folks 👋.
> I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


They are lying. They are probably doing well enough right now, they feel they can get away with not discounting. After they just did $8000 of sales with you, that is just insulting that they won't come down 10%, like posted above, I'd switch dealers. I'd get a different brand, anyway, unless you are component matching for a consistent look.

They can't advertise below MSRP, except official sales, but they can certainly sell below MSRP if they want to.


----------



## misel00

mattb_1 said:


> Hi folks 👋.
> I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


100% they are taking advantage of you... I have recently purchased a bunch of stuff and it was ALL 10-15% under MSRP. You need a diff dealer, they are being greedy esp since you already spent 8K. Pm me, and I will set you up with an Authorized dealer that I buy from that will definitely discount the item(s) for you. Hope that helps!


----------



## ktoolsie

mattb_1 said:


> Hi folks 👋.
> I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


Contact one of the AV Science dealers (i.e. the folks that run this site) and I'm sure you'd find a price that meets your expectations. I've used Mike Garrett for various products going back over 5 years.


----------



## kincade

ktoolsie said:


> Contact one of the AV Science dealers (i.e. the folks that run this site) and I'm sure you'd find a price that meets your expectations. I've used Mike Garrett for various products going back over 5 years.


X2 on Mike Garrett! Awesome communication and I found him very helpful.


----------



## Worf

mattb_1 said:


> I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.


It is illegal to force pricing - a manufacturer cannot force a retailer to sell something at one price. Once the unit leaves the manufacturer, the retailer is free to charge whatever price they wish, below cost, below MSRP, over MSRP, etc. The only control a manufacturer has on pricing happens before a unit leaves the factory - they may choose to withhold stock from retailers, but that's it.

Remember the "s" is MSRP stands for "suggested" - this is the price the manufacturer expects a retailer to sell it for. 

Now,retailers might be prohibited from advertising stuff below a certain price - so called minimum advertised price or MAP - but that just means in any published materials, they cannot show a price below that value. It's why you might see a price of "$CALL" or "$SALE" or "Too low to advertise!" - the price cannot be published as it would violate MAP, but since it's not listed and you have to go in or talk, it doesn't violate the MAP policy.

There are many reasons retailers might not sell at MSRP. First is the retailer is having a sale. Or they have overstock and want to convert inventory into cash. Or it's an old model and they're clearing out. Or you're a good customer they want to retain. MSRP includes retailer profit in it, so a retailer might narrow their cut to make a deal.

If the store you're using doesn't want to cut you a deal, that's their choice. You can choose to give your custom elsewhere to someone who will appreciate your business and be willing to make you a deal.

Trust me, even retailers like best buy who have everything computerized, they can make deals as well. It might require a manager override, but if it's for a great package, they can make one. This is especially true if you have some high profit items as well (extended warranties, cables, etc, they can often toss those things in for free).


----------



## mikem350

Accessories4less has lowest prices I have seen for some Denon factory refurb models, and offer free extra 2 yr CPS warranty (with factory one year). Snagged a x3700 for $1300. Unit was refurbished at Denon and is absolutely mint condition.

EDIT: Has latest HDMI upgrades

Ordered Sunday and received Tues, shipped within Florida!!
Highly recommend Accessories4less, have fast shipping and very responsive customer service.


----------



## ppasteur

mikem350 said:


> Accessories4less has lowest prices I have seen for some Denon factory refurb models, and offer free extra 2 yr CPS warranty (with factory one year). Snagged a x3700 for $1300. Pre x700000 serial number but not a gamer so works fine for me! Unit was refurbished at Denon and is absolutely mint condition.
> 
> Ordered Sunday and received Tues, shipped within Florida


A good deal for today. It kills me that I paid $530 for a 3400 right around 3 years ago. I will have to make it last now.


----------



## turnne1

ppasteur said:


> A good deal for today. It kills me that I paid $530 for a 3400 right around 3 years ago. I will have to make it last now.


Agreed...I paid $495 for a Denon X3500 almost 3 years ago and $639 for a Pioneer LX701
if I recall correctly at the same time people were buying the Denon X4500 for about $700

All of these were Fry's electronics in store prices

I see the above as used units today at higher prices than I paid..LOL

Glad I bought when I did...I am not going 8K anytime soon and I dont game so no need for HDMI 2.1 for me

Warren


----------



## eaayoung

Paid $830 for my Denon 4500 during the good ole days. Looks like got screwed too.


----------



## BillsFan4

longdragon said:


> I just bought Yamaha A2A AVR that comes with HDMI 2.1. However, my Samsung tv is HDMI 2.0. Can I hook up PS5 and enjoy the VRR if the tv is not HDMI 2.1? Or I need a TV with HDMI 2.1?


 As far as I know, PS5 doesn’t even support VRR yet. It’s supposed to be coming with an update but who knows when.

As others said you will also need a TV with HDMi 2.1 inputs.


----------



## gurutrev

mikem350 said:


> Accessories4less has lowest prices.


After much debate and losing out on a X3600 deal I snagged one during Nov 2020 at $650 and since then either it has not been in stock or selling at 999 or more refurb. I am glad that I did not wait and pulled the trigger. AVR has been working very well.


----------



## whiteboy714

gurutrev said:


> After much debate and losing out on a X3600 deal I snagged one during Nov 2020 at $650 and since then either it has not been in stock or selling at 999 or more refurb. I am glad that I did not wait and pulled the trigger. AVR has been working very well.


I wanted to get one of those, crazy deal. I ended up with a 3500 for $500 which was also pretty sweet.


----------



## gurutrev

whiteboy714 said:


> I wanted to get one of those, crazy deal. I ended up with a 3500 for $500 which was also pretty sweet.


Originally, I was eyeing 3500 too, missed out on it and then couldn't pass up on the prospect of 11 channels 9 + 2 in second zone. Its like a rabbit hole, you always want the next feature


----------



## whiteboy714

gurutrev said:


> Originally, I was eyeing 3500 too, missed out on it and then couldn't pass up on the prospect of 11 channels 9 + 2 in second zone. Its like a rabbit hole, you always want the next feature


I felt the same way, knew I would miss those channels. But the 3500 has been good to me.


----------



## andreuccioAVS

Any deal on AVR receivers in Europe/Switzerland?


----------



## Iuvatar

mattb_1 said:


> Hi folks 👋.
> I'm usually a lurker on AVS, but I would like to know about the pricing on Marantz mm7025 two channel amp. I offered a price to my local dealer of %10 off MSRP, and was denied. They told me they can only sell at MSRP. Is this true with marantz products? Also I spent just over $8,000 with them on other things over the past year. I don't think I'm being an entitled shopper. Well anyway, should I be able to do better than MSRP? Thanks guys. You are a pretty awesome group here.



Many years ago, I used to work at Bryn Mawr stereo\Tweeter..... The mark up on AVR where anywhere between 50 to 100% depending on manufacturer.. Speakers even worse depending on manufacturer. 

We went out of our way to make the customer happy and retain them. To think this clown retailer is giving you the run-around is completely unacceptable.
They can do what ever they want, they just refuse to give the respect you deserve.. Find someone else..


----------



## Delivery Drone

New Egg has the X6700H again with a $350 gift card and 3yr protection plan for $3,099 .. not an amazing deal still, but 2750 plus 3yr prot. not horrid.


----------



## Huugbkhctdv

Thanks for posting the 6700. I was thinking about pickup up the 3700 but I can’t find it anywhere below 1350. Now think about going with a Onyko or Pioneer.


----------



## ppasteur

Delivery Drone said:


> New Egg has the X6700H again with a $350 gift card and 3yr protection plan for $3,099 .. not an amazing deal still, but 2750 plus 3yr prot. not horrid.


Pretty damn horrid for my budget... and compared to deals available just a bit over a year or so ago as well. <SIGH>
But, that was then, this is now.


----------



## EricST

Who is AVS Sciance authorized to sell in AV receiver wise?


----------



## squared80

EricST said:


> Who is AVS Sciance authorized to sell in AV receiver wise?


Ask them. I just bought a Denon X8500HA from them.


----------



## misel00

Huugbkhctdv said:


> Thanks for posting the 6700. I was thinking about pickup up the 3700 but I can’t find it anywhere below 1350. Now think about going with a Onyko or Pioneer.


While I was looking like a mad man for weeks on a 11ch receiver, I came across all sorts of pricing when I was calling around on dif units. I did see the 3700 for under 1300 and a better value in my book is the new RZ-50 w/ Dirac for under $1200. Pm, if your going that route, I can get you the details I still have all my notes from when I was buying my 6500.


----------



## misel00

With what the prices are out there and honestly there is no real thing as a "deal" on any better 9-11ch receivers. I think the best "value" if you want to "call it that" in 2022 is the new Onkyo RZ-50 w/ Dirac room calibration for under $1200 from all my research in buying my receiver recently which was a rare NIB 6500 I finally found. The specs on the Rz-50 look real good, build Quality looks good from What I have seen and read. Dirac of course speaks for itself. The one down side is that they did not make the dual Sub outs independent. Stupid of them as that would have added very little to there cost to build it. Even that can be rectified i guess but it's on a huge back order. I just keep seeing the receiver companies increase the MSRPs' to crazy levels. I mean a Denon 6700 MSRP is now $3,100.. Crazy! This will not get better even when chip shortages ease(when? ) as they will just say , "oh, it's inflation " to keep the profit margins nice and fat.


----------



## TimA

misel00 said:


> With what the prices are out there and honestly there is no real thing as a "deal" on any better 9-11ch receivers. I think the best "value" if you want to "call it that" in 2022 is the new Onkyo RZ-50 w/ Dirac room calibration. The specs look real good, build Quality looks good from What I have seen and read. Dirac of course speaks for itself. The one down side is that they did not make the dual Sub outs independent. Stupid of them as that would have added very little to there cost to build it. Even that can be rectified i guess. I just keep seeing the receiver companies increase the MSRPs' to crazy levels. I mean a 6700 MSRP is now $3,100.. Crazy! This will not get better even when chip shortages ease(when? ) as they will just say , "oh, it's inflation " to keep the profit margins nice and fat.


When I bought an AVR the Denon 6400 was around $2000 new and I got a new 6300 for $1500 since it was the previous model year.


----------



## misel00

TimA said:


> When I bought an AVR the Denon 6400 was around $2000 new and I got a new 6300 for $1500 since it was the previous model year.


Looks like those days are gone, not sure when that type of thing will return, if it does everything including previous models will still be much higher. Nobody ever said AV as a hobby was cheap!..LOL


----------



## barryecohen

www.accessories4less.com still has good deals. Just picked up a Marantz SR6015 for $500 below MSRP.


----------



## misel00

barryecohen said:


> www.accessories4less.com still has good deals. Just picked up a Marantz SR6015 for $500 below MSRP.


While they maybe ok if the refurb you get is 100% ok and your satisfied, I just don't trust them at all when it comes to having to "prove" that there is a problem w/ the refurb you got from them. I have seen too many complaints about them, thus I would not personally buy from them but that's my take on them. I would rather spend the extra $200 on a new Sr6015 as that is what I saw them going for. plus, they have a ton of receivers refurbed going for more $$$$ then the same receiver can be purchased new at an authorized AV dealer. Again, Many have had no issues with them, I just would not want any potential hassle even if is a small %.


----------



## Greg.Ca

titan ii said:


> Curse you duhdonutman! You just cost me a chunk of money. A 7X will soon be on the way. Thank you for the heads-up.


Just curious, Why did you not consider Emotiva's gen 3 amps?


----------



## titan ii

Greg.Ca said:


> Just curious, Why did you not consider Emotiva's gen 3 amps?


I did consider them. It was no contest.

Emotive shipped $2354
Monolith shipped $1768
Emotiva would have been $596 more.

Emotiva weight 53 pounds
Monolith weight 93 pounds
I have an old school belief system...more weight is better. 

Emotiva Class H
Monolith Class AB
To me, AB trumps H 

And a major consideration. 
Monolith is designed, engineered and assembled in the US by ATI (parts sourced internationally).

BTW....I have no issues regarding Emotivia as I have the MC-1, one of their DACs, and their headphones.


----------



## drh3b

titan ii said:


> Monolith is designed, engineered and assembled in the US by ATI (parts sourced internationally).


I believe that's true for Emotiva, at least it was when I purchased mine a few years ago.


----------



## titan ii

drh3b said:


> I believe that's true for Emotiva, at least it was when I purchased mine a few years ago.


 Yes, they are designed and assembled in the US.


----------



## mhraracing

I'm not seeing any deals for AVR's anywhere? Chip shortage or new normal?


----------



## eaayoung

Both. Hopefully better later this year or next year.


----------



## squared80

mhraracing said:


> Chip shortage or new normal?


Yes.


----------



## JChin

For those interested in this difficult market, not really a deal but Amazon has dropped Denon AVR-X4700H price to $1901.54.


----------



## John Frank

JChin said:


> For those interested in this difficult market, not really a deal but Amazon has dropped Denon AVR-X4700H price to $1901.54.


Trust me, you want an Anthem. ARC Genesis is amazing, much better than Denon's.


----------



## misel00

JChin said:


> For those interested in this difficult market, not really a deal but Amazon has dropped Denon AVR-X4700H price to $1901.54.


I have seen this in my searches for my receiver for $1700 from authorized dealer, so amazon may not be best way to go on any of these as they always are higher $$ from what I have seen. Amazon has not been good on "prices" for years now , they seem to just copy all the others sales especially when Best Buy has things on sale.


----------



## misel00

mhraracing said:


> I'm not seeing any deals for AVR's anywhere? Chip shortage or new normal?


100% new norm and all they will say if/when chips come back online is that prices are this high now due to "inflation". got to keep the bottom line nice and fat! I mean a Denon 4700 is MSRP now at $2100? A 6700 is $3100!! Just WOW!


----------



## ppasteur

misel00 said:


> 100% new norm and all they will say if/when chips come back online is that prices are this high now due to "inflation". got to keep the bottom line nice and fat! I mean a Denon 4700 is MSRP now at $2100? A 6700 is $3100!! Just WOW!


AND, if history is any indication, and as long as people keep paying the new prices, they will likely never come down. The old, "what the market will bear" saying applies.


----------



## misel00

ppasteur said:


> AND, if history is any indication, and as long as people keep paying the new prices, they will likely never come down. The old, "what the market will bear" saying applies.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Dan Hitchman

mhraracing said:


> I'm not seeing any deals for AVR's anywhere? Chip shortage or new normal?


Both.


----------



## coyote-1

misel00 said:


> 100% new norm and all they will say if/when chips come back online is that prices are this high now due to "inflation". got to keep the bottom line nice and fat! I mean a Denon 4700 is MSRP now at $2100? A 6700 is $3100!! Just WOW!


Glad I got mine when (and how) I did.


----------



## Jrsmith25

Any decent deals in the under 600 range?


----------



## PixelPusher15

I'm not sure if these are great deals but what is in tech nowadays? Denon has a decent selection of refurb receivers on their own site:
Denon's Latest Product Specials | Denon™ 

@Jrsmith25 I'd look at the x1700h there at $600. It has the better MultEQ. The x1600 should also be considered if HDMI 2.1 isn't needed.


----------



## cocrh

Jrsmith25 said:


> Any decent deals in the under 600 range?


Costco has the Denon AVR S760H (around $500) and the Yamaha TSR-700 ($440). Both 7.2 receivers.


----------



## PixelPusher15

Accessories4Less is having a $200 off Marantz sale: Search result for "marsr"

Pretty good prices considering they include the extended 3 year warranty. 
8015 - $2800
7015 - $1800
6015 - $1200
5015 - $800


----------



## Jrsmith25

Thanks. I actually got a refurb denon 750 for $350. I don’t care about the hdmi pass through since I do t game. It has all the options I was looking for. Hope I don’t have issues with it being refurbished


----------



## Bostonvr6

Via ebay, World Wide Stereo is selling Denon Avr-X4700H (certified refurbished) for $1,680 +tax. Comes with 2 year extended warranty by allstate. You can get additional $100 off if you go via slick deals rewards browser extension and get 6% cashback (caps out at $100). Total cost $1,580 plus tax. Free shipping, Free extended warranty.

Not as good as $1200 it could be found for before covid, but those days are gone.


----------



## edpowers

I picked up a Denon AVR-X3700H from IQ-AV.com for $1149. They list it as open-box but the one I received was factory sealed brand new. The same retailer is also selling them on ebay for the same price. Yep, I know, these things were going for $10 a few years ago, but I think this is a nice price in 2022.


----------



## arnprasad

Hi All,

I have read few of the similar threads on this forum but my requirements are a bit different as I dont have the latest and greatest AV components.

I am asking my friend to get a receiver from USA to India. I got two questions:
(a) do any leading brand sell their receivers with Universal Voltage - 110 to 230 Volts? I dont mean selling at some specialized retailer but normal retailers like Amazon/B&H/Costco at normal prices? I would rather go for a universal voltage one with less features than a 110V with the greatest features
(b) While my kids do game on their PC at 1080P medium settings - I have a RX 570 4GB + I Have a Switch + Xbox 360 and I for sure will never buy the latest PS or Xbox console - is there a need for me to worry about 24gbps vs 40 Gbps or 4K 120fps pass through and all that?
(c) Also I use my displays - whether my Android Projector or Android TV as a dumb display and hence I dont run apps directly on them. Is there a need for me to use ARC or eARC?
(d) my three main AV outputs are (i) Cable TV set top box that outputs max at 1080i and even if I upgrade to 4K I dont think it will cross 60 Hz/Fps (ii) Computer usage - Youtube or playing movies mostly at 1080P or say 4K but at 60fps or below (iii) Gaming on computers at 1080P

With the above simple requirements can I go with Yamaha since it has 100 watts output? I have seen some reviews on the Yamaha and the only negatives are the 4K 120Hz thing which I guess is resolved on the current selling models. I am neither an audiophile or videophile. Any reason for me to consider the Denon or Onkyo over the Yamaha given its 60 dollars plus taxes more?

CNET is heavily in favour of Yamaha. Andrew Robinson is also in favour of Yamaha although he hasnt reviewed the 6050.

I have one friend travelling in April and one friend in May and I am in no particular hurry as my current setup is working pretty well. In one of the youtube reviews, he mentioned he got a 70 dollar off deal on the Yamaha a year back. You think such deals will happen again given the chip shortage and all that? or I just go and pick up one before there is a risk of a stock outage?

As of now I see all three models are on stock on Costcos website.

I did ask a similar question on another thread but it was not this detailed and hence asking again.

Thanks in advance for all your help!!


----------



## Bostonvr6

this is a deals thread, not a discussion thread about best options.


----------



## LI-HDTV-Viewer

This is the deal folks. I just received my Denon AVR-X3700H from IQ-AV.com for $1149, on a Sunday no less. It was brand new even though they listed it as open box. They have the x4700h for $1599 if you prefer that instead.

Thanks to edpowers for finding this deal.



edpowers said:


> I picked up a Denon AVR-X3700H from IQ-AV.com for $1149. They list it as open-box but the one I received was factory sealed brand new. The same retailer is also selling them on ebay for the same price. Yep, I know, these things were going for $10 a few years ago, but I think this is a nice price in 2022.


----------



## Happy Tom

Jrsmith25 said:


> Any decent deals in the under 600 range?


Check out Costco


----------



## Finder133

In Canada I see eqaudio,ca has a better price on a Pioneer elite than elsewhere, but I don’t know if this store is legit and really as an authorized dealer. Someone already bought on this site or store located in Ontario ?


----------



## brec

LI-HDTV-Viewer said:


> This is the deal folks. I just received my Denon AVR-X3700H from IQ-AV.com for $1149, on a Sunday no less. It was brand new even though they listed it as open box. They have the x4700h for $1599 if you prefer that instead.
> 
> Thanks to edpowers for finding this deal.


The "open box" X3700H is now $1249.


----------



## Finder133

I'm upset, Denon canada don't ship in Quebec province. I wanted to buy a refurbished AVR-S960H. 😕 

I see many online dealers are not authorized like eqaudio.ca and the company like Denon / Pioneer will not honor warranty if we bought something from a unauthorized dealer, so be careful.


----------



## gbynum

Costco has a temporary price drop on the Yamaha ($400) and Onkyo ($440) receivers. No expiration date noted. Denon ($500) is still full price.


----------



## naughtybutnice

I have the option to buy either a Denon AVR-X3700H for $1150 (+Tax) OR a 6700H for $2150 (+tax) - both brand new (I have a buddy that works in electronics and can get me a better deal).
Which is the better deal to take?


----------



## squared80

naughtybutnice said:


> I have the option to buy either a Denon AVR-X3700H for $1150 (+Tax) OR a 6700H for $2150 (+tax) - both brand new (I have a buddy that works in electronics and can get me a better deal).
> Which is the better deal to take?


Without knowing what you need, go get that 6700!


----------



## PixelPusher15

naughtybutnice said:


> I have the option to buy either a Denon AVR-X3700H for $1150 (+Tax) OR a 6700H for $2150 (+tax) - both brand new (I have a buddy that works in electronics and can get me a better deal).
> Which is the better deal to take?


That's a thousand bucks! Your needs and wants are what decided whether it is worth it or not. Don't buy one just because it's the better deal. Buy the one that fits what you need.


----------



## naughtybutnice

PixelPusher15 said:


> That's a thousand bucks! Your needs and wants are what decided whether it is worth it or not. Don't buy one just because it's the better deal. Buy the one that fits what you need.


I only change my receivers like every 10 years so I want to make sure it will satisfy my future needs. I'm currently running 7.1 but down the road (next 2 years) am thinking of adding 4 ceiling speakers for Atmos - taking me to 7.1.4. So I'll need 11 powered channels. With the 3700H, I'd have to add a 2 ch power amp (additional $400-500) whereas with the 6700H, It'll have that covered. The 3700H would still work out cheaper by about $500.


----------



## PixelPusher15

naughtybutnice said:


> I only change my receivers like every 10 years so I want to make sure it will satisfy my future needs. I'm currently running 7.1 but down the road (next 2 years) am thinking of adding 4 ceiling speakers for Atmos - taking me to 7.1.4. So I'll need 11 powered channels. With the 3700H, I'd have to add a 2 ch power amp (additional $400-500) whereas with the 6700H, It'll have that covered. The 3700H would still work out cheaper by about $500.


You don't need an amp that expensive for atmos speakers. A $100-200 amp will be plenty. 

If you save the coin, does that get you to having atmos faster? (putting that money toward that upgrade now) Does it allow you to upgrade something else that's a more enjoyable upgrade?


----------



## naughtybutnice

PixelPusher15 said:


> You don't need an amp that expensive for atmos speakers. A $100-200 amp will be plenty.
> 
> If you save the coin, does that get you to having atmos faster? (putting that money toward that upgrade now) Does it allow you to upgrade something else that's a more enjoyable upgrade?


I was thinking of running the front L/R speakers with the separate amp leaving the 3700H to run the center/rears/ceilings - or should I do it the other way round and run the front L/R through the receiver and let the separate amp run the rest?


----------



## PixelPusher15

naughtybutnice said:


> I was thinking of running the front L/R speakers with the separate amp leaving the 3700H to run the center/rears/ceilings - or should I do it the other way round and run the front L/R through the receiver and let the separate amp run the rest?


Depends on your needs. Knowing what speakers you have, how loud you listen, and how far away you are from them would allow calculations if you need more power than the Denon can give.


----------



## naughtybutnice

PixelPusher15 said:


> Depends on your needs. Knowing what speakers you have, how loud you listen, and how far away you are from them would allow calculations if you need more power than the Denon can give.


They're Definitive Tech Mythos towers (with matching center, mid-rears, rears, and sub). I like my theater sound loud. Approx 13ft away from a fixed 110" screen


----------



## naughtybutnice

My buddy said he'll do the Denon AVR-X3700H for $1100 (+t) so I think I'm gonna go with that and buy a separate 2 ch amp for the fronts.
Any recommendations for the 2ch amp? I've seen the basic Emotiva Basx A2 but that's $450.
I need something man enough to run the towers. I may even bi-amp the fronts (they're already bi-wired)


----------



## afrogt

naughtybutnice said:


> My buddy said he'll do the Denon AVR-X3700H for $1100 (+t) so I think I'm gonna go with that and buy a separate 2 ch amp for the fronts.
> Any recommendations for the 2ch amp? I've seen the basic Emotiva Basx A2 but that's $450.
> I need something man enough to run the towers. I may even bi-amp the fronts (they're already bi-wired)


Why don't you give the receiver a try by itself before buying a separate amp? You may not need one. Of course you will if you decide to expand to 11 channels but that doesn't sound like it is happening immediately.


----------



## naughtybutnice

afrogt said:


> Why don't you give the receiver a try by itself before buying a separate amp? You may not need one. Of course you will if you decide to expand to 11 channels but that doesn't sound like it is happening immediately.


Thanks. That's exactly what I'm going to do now.


----------



## hardwired

kincade said:


> X2 on Mike Garrett! Awesome communication and I found him very helpful.


@ktoolsie 

So which vendor is Mike Garrett?

Who is the contact here for the old AVS Science store??


----------



## Jeff Ripplinger

hardwired said:


> @ktoolsie
> 
> So which vendor is Mike Garrett?
> 
> Who is the contact here for the old AVS Science store??


Mike Garrett
585-671-2968
[email protected]


----------



## archer75

amazon has the denon x6700 for $2900. $200 off.


----------



## tonydeluce

archer75 said:


> amazon has the denon x6700 for $2900. $200 off.


Wow, I did not realize prices went up that much - I got my x6700h direct from Best Buy for $2250 (and got an additional $150 of reward points) in November of 2021...


----------



## Davird_Jr

I paid $3100 at BB for the 6700 on 4/29/22. Wanted to beat the coming (alleged) shortages.


----------



## Palzon

I greatly appreciate any advice you can give me. I'm not a total noob to home theater setups, but I'm no expert either. 

Short version: I have a chance to buy a Denon X6700H brand new for $2225.00 (USD). I almost bought one about a year ago, but the price kept going up and up. So much time passed that I started to wonder if I should just wait for better designs. Then this offer came along, which is pretty damn good. Should I go for it? If not, what would be preferable?

Extra detail: my use is daily for gaming, weekly for streaming and occasional blu-ray movies. The system will only rarely be used for music. I am currently running 5.1 setup. After the AVR, I plan to upgrade my front 3 speakers. I'm currently running older entry-level paradigms in front and can afford to step up. My rears are Def Tech SR9080. My sub is an Outlaw LFM-1 EX. After upgrading the AVR and 5 main speakers, I may add 4 Atmos speakers and a second sub. My screen is a LG C-series OLED. Other than my PS5, the only other sources I will use in the near future are Direct TV sat box, PS3 and PS4. My current AVR is a Pioneer Elite SC-25. Good unit, but it has no 4K pass through,which is why i need to refresh. 

Thank you very much for your advice!


----------



## hopefullguy

they run hot, have more features than you will ever need... over here they are $5500 Aust so about $3900 U.S. looks like a no brainer.


----------



## Palzon

hopefullguy said:


> they run hot, have more features than you will ever need... over here they are $5500 Aust so about $3900 U.S. looks like a no brainer.


Thanks for your input. I plan to get a cooling fan like this one: AC Infinity AIRCOM T10, Quiet Cooling Blower Fan System 17" Front-Exhaust, for Receivers, Amps, DVR, AV Cabinet Components https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078PQJSRY/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_8998JFM0YM42GGPKK0QF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hopefullguy

i have read recently on this forum about avr cooloing and that fan gets mentioned. i actually run a x4500h and some say it runs hot but i always run my avrs in open air and find it gets mid warm, even after 3 hours its not "hot". place them with any side/top air restrictions and they dont like it.

i sold my x3600 to a guy who complained it kept turning off due to over heating and put 2 small infinity exhaust fans in his cabinet and all was good.

as for my suggestion to buy the 6700 i have never heard one but if it is brand new, with a receipt and warranty if you bought it, tried it and did want to sell it i cant see much $ downside. but thats based on my experience. i suggest you try to find past/current 2nd hand units of 6700/6500 as a comparison to your quoted 6700 price.


----------



## Pixelatto

I own 6700H and have been very happy with it. I use it in pre-amp mode but it's also not bad as a receiver for that money. It is very reliable, although people report issues with PS5 and maxed out gaming resolutions/frame rates. I have T9 to cool it. The only reason why it might not be ideal is Audyssey as people seem to like Dirac much better. Never tried Dirac, but based on what I read seems there is basis for that. However, Audyssey is simpler to set up and overall cheaper system so not sure if the comparison is 100% fair. And if you understand subwoofer calibration or use REW, this might not be relevant at all.


----------



## CJ4life

For you Canadians out there, Visions Electronics seems willing to wheel and deal on the Pioneer receivers if you preorder. Paid $1,799 (+ tax) on the VSX-LX505 and MSRP here is $2,099.


----------



## Suntan

For what you describe as a potential use case in the future (5.2.4) the 6700 is total overkill. A 3700 would be able to handle that. Which you could get factory refurbished for $1,000 less than the offer you can get your 6700 for. 

Unless you have a specific need/desire for some of the features the 6700 has that the 3700 doesn't have, then it seems like a waste of money to me. Maybe it would be helpful to take the time to understand the differences between them, and if the differences are worth it to you.

As for AVRs running hot, I have a 4500. It only ever feels mildly warm. But it is located in open space, allowing for air movement without recirculation (where the warm exhaust air can get back around to the intakes on the bottom.) Any AVR will "run hot" if they don't have sufficient space to allow for proper natural convection to occur.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

For its Features I really hate to say it but its king- Auro/DTSX-PRO IMAX and Atmos with ability to do 7.2.6 and power 11 speakers. If you dont need 7.2.6 and only will ever need .4 get 3700/4700, 

Edited to appease the ever growing number of rules for words you can say


----------



## flyers10

Palzon said:


> I greatly appreciate any advice you can give me. I'm not a total noob to home theater setups, but I'm no expert either.
> 
> Short version: I have a chance to buy a Denon X6700H brand new for $2225.00 (USD). I almost bought one about a year ago, but the price kept going up and up. So much time passed that I started to wonder if I should just wait for better designs. Then this offer came along, which is pretty damn good. Should I go for it? If not, what would be preferable?
> 
> Extra detail: my use is daily for gaming, weekly for streaming and occasional blu-ray movies. The system will only rarely be used for music. I am currently running 5.1 setup. After the AVR, I plan to upgrade my front 3 speakers. I'm currently running older entry-level paradigms in front and can afford to step up. My rears are Def Tech SR9080. My sub is an Outlaw LFM-1 EX. After upgrading the AVR and 5 main speakers, I may add 4 Atmos speakers and a second sub. My screen is a LG C-series OLED. Other than my PS5, the only other sources I will use in the near future are Direct TV sat box, PS3 and PS4. My current AVR is a Pioneer Elite SC-25. Good unit, but it has no 4K pass through,which is why i need to refresh.
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice!


At that price you could flip it for a profit. buy it and share where we can get one new for that .... 😁


----------



## Scottfox

I have a 3+ year old Pioneer 100wt/ch receiver that has served me well & still works. I have Polk SDA SRS 3.1TLs that are power hungry & could use some help. The VSX-1131 has no Pre-outs. Looking to upgrade receiver: Denon 3700/4700, Yamaha (several). I heard that the Pre-outs on some receivers(Yamaha) are very low, and won't do well to power an external amp. I also like that the Denon will shut down the amp section when using the Pre-outs. Does it sense via microswitch to turn off unused amps? Also, is it worth the extra ca$h to go with separates? What Atmos Preamps won't break the bank?


----------



## tomnan24

Slickdeals sent me Denon X4700H at Amazon for 28% off $1506.


----------



## ppasteur

tomnan24 said:


> Slickdeals sent me Denon X4700H at Amazon for 28% off $1506.


Any more info on this? Link? Current pricing is $2099 on Amazon US.


----------



## tomnan24

ppasteur said:


> Any more info on this? Link? Current pricing is $2099 on Amazon US.


They had only 15 when I first heard of this and 9 when I bought. They were all gone later that day.


----------



## multicore

Costco has the Denon AVR S760H for $449 this week.


----------



## Thrill Killer

Was at Costco today. I seem to remember S760Hs being $399? Right now they're $450.


----------



## Chris Kelly

Being that I'm interested in a particular price range, I thought posting this here would help keep the peace between the AVS staff and the users. I like the natural bass tones my fronts, center, sides, rears, and sub naturally produce. They're pretty much where I want them. I have drapes which significantly absorb sound and prevent room reverb. So bass management and room correction aren't important to me, unless those functions maintain at least a 192 KHz sampling rate. Which receivers with a $1,500 MSRP have the best performance in PureDirect mode, have minimum HDMI jitter, accept and pass 8K 60, 4K 120, Dolby Vision, HDR, HDR 10, HDR 10+, and HLG, and accept movie audio formats from Dolby Digital and DTS to DolbyTrueHD and DTs HD Master Audio to Dolby Atmos and DTSX, and high resolution music streams from DVD-AUDIO and DSD from SACDs via HDMI?


----------



## SlaughterX

What's the best deal on something no more than $1,500 but preferably closer to 1k. Must have HDMI 2.1 and support all modern gaming features such as VRR, ALLM, EARC, etc. The more power the better!

I already have an Onkyo TX-NR7100, and the RZ50 seems like an easy choice when then come back in stock, but I was hoping to see if there were any better deals out there. Also are Onkyo and Pioneer AVRs made by the same company, their websites looks almost identical.


----------



## drh3b

SlaughterX said:


> Also are Onkyo and Pioneer AVRs made by the same company, their websites looks almost identical.


Yes.


----------



## Pixelatto

Chris Kelly said:


> Being that I'm interested in a particular price range, I thought posting this here would help keep the peace between the AVS staff and the users. I like the natural bass tones my fronts, center, sides, rears, and sub naturally produce. They're pretty much where I want them. I have drapes which significantly absorb sound and prevent room reverb. So bass management and room correction aren't important to me, unless those functions maintain at least a 192 KHz sampling rate. Which receivers with a $1,500 MSRP have the best performance in PureDirect mode, have minimum HDMI jitter, accept and pass 8K 60, 4K 120, Dolby Vision, HDR, HDR 10, HDR 10+, and HLG, and accept movie audio formats from Dolby Digital and DTS to DolbyTrueHD and DTs HD Master Audio to Dolby Atmos and DTSX, and high resolution music streams from DVD-AUDIO and DSD from SACDs via HDMI?


Room correction solutions are nowhere near 192 kHz  Trinnov is highest with 96, others are 48. Also, sorry to disappoint you again but HDMI inputs on receivers are not really audiophile grade .

If you are concerned with bench results and performance, Denon 3700H would probably be the one for you and would leave you with some cash in your budget. 

BTW room correction and bass management are by most considered as really important HT stuff.


----------



## Chris Kelly

I know some Denons don't accept DSD via HDMI, such as from universal players.


----------



## J Macker

FYI, I just got an email notification that the Onkyo TX-RZ50 is in stock at the authorized dealer www.safeandsoundhq.com








Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V ReceiverDefault Title


Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V Receiver With up to 11.2 channels of processing, DIRAC Live® Room Correction, and the coveted THX Certification, the Onkyo TX-RZ50 AV Receiver is a best-in-class home theater powerhouse. The TX-RZ50 delivers enormous power on–demand to highlight every...




www.safeandsoundhq.com





Normal (2022 inflated) msrp of $1399.

Earlier today I pre-ordered from avscience.com and their sales rep gave me a better price. Could be a month+ away from delivery though.


----------



## beboram

Palzon said:


> I greatly appreciate any advice you can give me. I'm not a total noob to home theater setups, but I'm no expert either.
> 
> Short version: I have a chance to buy a Denon X6700H brand new for $2225.00 (USD). I almost bought one about a year ago, but the price kept going up and up. So much time passed that I started to wonder if I should just wait for better designs. Then this offer came along, which is pretty damn good. Should I go for it? If not, what would be preferable?
> 
> Extra detail: my use is daily for gaming, weekly for streaming and occasional blu-ray movies. The system will only rarely be used for music. I am currently running 5.1 setup. After the AVR, I plan to upgrade my front 3 speakers. I'm currently running older entry-level paradigms in front and can afford to step up. My rears are Def Tech SR9080. My sub is an Outlaw LFM-1 EX. After upgrading the AVR and 5 main speakers, I may add 4 Atmos speakers and a second sub. My screen is a LG C-series OLED. Other than my PS5, the only other sources I will use in the near future are Direct TV sat box, PS3 and PS4. My current AVR is a Pioneer Elite SC-25. Good unit, but it has no 4K pass through,which is why i need to refresh.
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice!


Have you considered manufacturer refurb units. Often they come with manf. warranty. I bought two AVRS from these folks few years ago. Both are going strong. You may also want to consider equivalent Marantz sister company of Denon. Home Theater Receivers | Accessories4less


----------



## decooney

Where is the best place to sell fixer-deals?

NorCal: Located in Northern California. Pick-up only.

An Outlaw 7500 200w x 5-ch amp and Integra DHC-40.1 Dolby Digital 5ch preamp-processor. Both work, amp has static issues, on two channels, needs repair. Alll channels play though. Worth fixing. Will likely list on eBay auction or CL. Seeing others sell there for parts or rebuilds. For local pickup. Amp is super heavy, 80lbs. Can't ship it, just a monster. Asking here first. *Could be a good deal for someone who's handy, or has a good local repair tech. *Amp is fixable by ATI for $100 per channel. Just pulled out of a working system, room is being renovated and repurposed. Both will go for best offer, soon. Amp was $1799 new, and preamp was $1399 new. Sound amazing when working properly, worth saving. All original boxes, packaging, and manuals for both.

Any other thoughts or ideas on where to list these, or where the tech-rebuilders and parts collectors hang out?


----------



## LuckySomer

J Macker said:


> FYI, I just got an email notification that the Onkyo TX-RZ50 is in stock at the authorized dealer www.safeandsoundhq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V ReceiverDefault Title
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V Receiver With up to 11.2 channels of processing, DIRAC Live® Room Correction, and the coveted THX Certification, the Onkyo TX-RZ50 AV Receiver is a best-in-class home theater powerhouse. The TX-RZ50 delivers enormous power on–demand to highlight every...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.safeandsoundhq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal (2022 inflated) msrp of $1399.
> 
> Earlier today I pre-ordered from avscience.com and their sales rep gave me a better price. Could be a month+ away from delivery though.


If you don't mind me asking what will the RZ50 cost you and what do you think of it so far?


----------



## J Macker

LuckySomer said:


> If you don't mind me asking what will the RZ50 cost you and what do you think of it so far?


Pm'd you with price talk. I think AV science will give anybody a good deal if you call them. I don't think I got special treatment.

I've only had 2 days playing with it so far. Although I was on the waitlist for their July shipment, a few customers ahead of me backed out, so I got my RZ50 on July 15. 

I did a rough calibration using DIRAC live and it was a substantial improvement vs. no DIRAC. I upgraded from a Yamaha Aventage 2030 (2013 model of the RX-A6A). The main reason for the upgrade was my old Yamaha only supported [email protected] 30hz. I was torn between the Onkyo RZ50 (when I thought I'd have to pay $1399+tax) and a refurbed Denon X3700 for $1200. Overall, my old Yamaha had some excellent dialogue boost features, and my wife immediately noticed that the dialog wasn't very good on the RZ50 prior to running DIRAC.

One little thing I learned was that the RZ50 overrides the display output when running DIRAC, so you cannot use the DIRAC app installed to a HTPC because you won't be able to see the DIRAC program to configure it. I had to install the DIRAC program to a different computer NOT connected to the RZ50. That was a little frustrating and took a few minutes to figure out what was going on.

After running DIRAC, the audio quality was substantially better, it's not as harsh and all over the place. Dialogue is now very clear. My wife commented that it sounds more like a real movie theater now. I'd say there's less listening fatigue vs the Yamaha Aventage 2030 (similar to the Yamaha A2X). I'm very happy with the upgrade so far. The ease of using DIRAC is great. I'm sure I have some more learning to do and could improve my filters with some tweaking.


----------



## toddman36

J Macker said:


> FYI, I just got an email notification that the Onkyo TX-RZ50 is in stock at the authorized dealer www.safeandsoundhq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V ReceiverDefault Title
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-RZ50 9.2 Channel THX Certified A/V Receiver With up to 11.2 channels of processing, DIRAC Live® Room Correction, and the coveted THX Certification, the Onkyo TX-RZ50 AV Receiver is a best-in-class home theater powerhouse. The TX-RZ50 delivers enormous power on–demand to highlight every...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.safeandsoundhq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal (2022 inflated) msrp of $1399.
> 
> Earlier today I pre-ordered from avscience.com and their sales rep gave me a better price. Could be a month+ away from delivery though.


Just called and put my order in for the RZ50. Glad I saw your post, was told soon the RZ 50 price will Increase by 10%. Glad I just called and put my order in with avscience.com. He quoted me 2 weeks or sooner...


----------



## Kenpo1

Hey everyone, I currently have the Yamaha TSR-700 a 7.2 system. I am in the process of putting together a new set up and looking for recommendations. I plan to use the Yamaha to power the below:
1-Klipsch RP 504C (center)
4- Klipsch Pro 180 RPC (in ceiling height atmos)
2-Klipsch RP500M surround

I am looking for an entry level 2 channel amp to use for the Front L/R. I currently have the R-625FA fronts but plan to upgrade to the RP8000F. Just not sure when.

I am putting a huge chunk into a projector and screen so I am hoping there is a good budget amp to get started.

I also had thoughts of keeping the R-625FA and making them Rear L/R when I upgrade to the 8000’s. If this is the case then what would be the best option?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Thrill Killer

Kenpo1 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have the Yamaha TSR-700 a 7.2 system. I am in the process of putting together a new set up and looking for recommendations. I plan to use the Yamaha to power the below:
> 1-Klipsch RP 504C (center)
> 4- Klipsch Pro 180 RPC (in ceiling height atmos)
> 2-Klipsch RP500M surround


No To Klipsch, but hey, it's your $$


----------



## Kenpo1

Thrill Killer said:


> No To Klipsch, but hey, it's your $$


I have already been running the Klipsch with my TSR-700 but I am adding 2 additional height in ceiling so that ship has sailed. I was just wondering if it was possible to add a 2 channel amp to the Yamaha for the additional 2 height speakers.
Reading the manual for the Yamaha is really limited and doesn’t give a lot of information. I plan to call them on Monday but thought I would try here.

I may have to bump up to a 9.2 receiver.


----------



## gcannon0317

Looking for recommendations for an amp upgrade. I just replaced my Anthem MRX720 with an Anthem AVM70 processor. I have a 7.2.4 setup and used a Emotiva XPA-7 Gen 3 for the 7 main in-wall speakers. With upgrading to the AVM70, would it improve sound quality by replacing the Emotiva with a new Anthem MCA Gen 2 amplifier? Or is there better alternatives for new amps? Or would I hear little or no improvement?


----------



## gcannon0317

gcannon0317 said:


> Looking for recommendations for an amp upgrade. I just replaced my Anthem MRX720 with an Anthem AVM70 processor. I have a 7.2.4 setup and used a Emotiva XPA-7 Gen 3 for the 7 main in-wall speakers. With upgrading to the AVM70, would it improve sound quality by replacing the Emotiva with a new Anthem MCA Gen 2 amplifier? Or is there better alternatives for new amps? Or would I hear little or no improvement?


I failed to mention my in-wall speakers are 4 ohm...


----------



## Dan Hitchman

gcannon0317 said:


> Looking for recommendations for an amp upgrade. I just replaced my Anthem MRX720 with an Anthem AVM70 processor. I have a 7.2.4 setup and used a Emotiva XPA-7 Gen 3 for the 7 main in-wall speakers. With upgrading to the AVM70, would it improve sound quality by replacing the Emotiva with a new Anthem MCA Gen 2 amplifier? Or is there better alternatives for new amps? Or would I hear little or no improvement?





gcannon0317 said:


> I failed to mention my in-wall speakers are 4 ohm...


Here's what I would do... use your current Emotiva to drive the four overheads and additional Front Wides in a 9.1.4 configuration. Get yourself a Buckeye Amp D-Class model (either HypeX or upper tier Purifi) that matches best with the main in-walls' specifications for power handling (in watts). Much more bang for your buck. HypeX and Purifi are also differential amp module designs, so they have less inherent noise than traditional amp designs. They are also much more efficient than Class A or A/B amps.


----------



## gcannon0317

Dan Hitchman said:


> Here's what I would do... use your current Emotiva to drive the four overheads and additional Front Wides in a 9.1.4 configuration. Get yourself a Buckeye Amp D-Class model (either HypeX or upper tier Purifi) that matches best with the main in-walls' specifications for power handling (in watts). Much more bang for your buck. HypeX and Purifi are also differential amp module designs, so they have less inherent noise than traditional amp designs. They are also much more efficient than Class A or A/B amps.


Thanks for your response. I have never heard of Buckeye amps but after looking at them I'm intrigued. I've done a bit of research and looking at my options. To clarify your recommendation: Buckeye for main 7 in-wall speakers and keep the Emotiva for the overheads and optionally add wide speakers. I do have a pair of speakers on my lanai that I can use the Emotiva.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

gcannon0317 said:


> Thanks for your response. I have never heard of Buckeye amps but after looking at them I'm intrigued. I've done a bit of research and looking at my options. To clarify your recommendation: *Buckeye for main 7 in-wall speakers and keep the Emotiva for the overheads and optionally add wide speakers. * I do have a pair of speakers on my lanai that I can use the Emotiva.


That is correct. Choose HypeX modules for budget considerations, go for Purifi for even more refined audiophile performance. Both products were designed by one of the top Class D audio engineers in the business and are the go-to brands for these types of amps. Buckeye hand builds their amps to order in Ohio. I have a three-channel Purifi amp on order myself.


----------



## gcannon0317

Dan Hitchman said:


> That is correct. Choose HypeX modules for budget considerations, go for Purifi for even more refined audiophile performance. Both products were designed by one of the top Class D audio engineers in the business and are the go-to brands for these types of amps. Buckeye hand builds their amps to order in Ohio. I have a three-channel Purifi amp on order myself.


Thanks Dan. I just sent an email to Dylan letting him know you recommended him to me and asking for his recommendations for the best configuration options. I'll post what we decide to do.


----------



## gcannon0317

gcannon0317 said:


> Thanks Dan. I just sent an email to Dylan letting him know you recommended him to me and asking for his recommendations for the best configuration options. I'll post what we decide to do.


I just ordered the Purifi 3 amp today for my LCR from Dylan. Thanks for your recommendation!!


----------



## Dan Hitchman

gcannon0317 said:


> I just ordered the Purifi 3 amp today for my LCR from Dylan. Thanks for your recommendation!!


Happy to help. 👍 Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## SightSeeker1

I ordered a Yamaha RX-A4A from Amazon sold as used but listed in description as BRAND NEW SEALED IN box from seller audio video sales guy for $1200 and can confirm item was brand new. Still had plastic straps on box. All accessories unopened. Batteries for remote unopened. 

Note I do see negative reviews on returning items and restocking fees for this seller. My advice would be to call amazon concierge line if you have an issue. They have always given me returns through them instead of the seller whenever there was charges in the past. I recently went through a TV trial before I found the right one and didn't pay a charge for return shipping or restocking on any of them and they were through 3rd party sellers.


----------



## squared80

Kenpo1 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have the Yamaha TSR-700 a 7.2 system. I am in the process of putting together a new set up and looking for recommendations. I plan to use the Yamaha to power the below:
> 1-Klipsch RP 504C (center)
> 4- Klipsch Pro 180 RPC (in ceiling height atmos)
> 2-Klipsch RP500M surround
> 
> I am looking for an entry level 2 channel amp to use for the Front L/R. I currently have the R-625FA fronts but plan to upgrade to the RP8000F. Just not sure when.
> 
> I am putting a huge chunk into a projector and screen so I am hoping there is a good budget amp to get started.
> 
> I also had thoughts of keeping the R-625FA and making them Rear L/R when I upgrade to the 8000’s. If this is the case then what would be the best option?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


That will be a fantastic HT speaker setup. You will be very pleased. I saw that post above about why to not buy Klipsch? Ridiculous. The RP- line is fantastic for HT and they can be had an an absolute steal right now (since the RP-II line came out). The sensitivity is overstated BUT they are _still _some of the most efficient speakers you can buy for this price.

Why just a 2-channel? Wouldn't you want at least a 3-channel to power your LCR?

In any case, I highly recommend Buckeye Amps.


----------



## Kenpo1

squared80 said:


> That will be a fantastic HT speaker setup. You will be very pleased. I saw that post above about why to not buy Klipsch? Ridiculous. The RP- line is fantastic for HT and they can be had an an absolute steal right now (since the RP-II line came out). The sensitivity is overstated BUT they are _still _some of the most efficient speakers you can buy for this price.
> 
> Why just a 2-channel? Wouldn't you want at least a 3-channel to power your LCR?
> 
> In any case, I highly recommend Buckeye Amps.


Thank you for the reply! You are right about the RP line price drops. I found a vendor that gave me a great deal. This last weekend I sold my 625FA and center along with my Yamaha TSR-700. I rolled that into the RP-504C, RP-8000F, and scored a Marantz SR6015 9.2 channel for a really good deal!

Maybe someday I will bump up to the 3 channel front stage amp but for now I am excited to see how the Marantz will do without. 

Our new home construction won’t be done for another month so for now I get to watch YouTube and lurk on these forums haha.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

squared80 said:


> That will be a fantastic HT speaker setup. You will be very pleased. I saw that post above about why to not buy Klipsch? Ridiculous. The RP- line is fantastic for HT and they can be had an an absolute steal right now (since the RP-II line came out). The sensitivity is overstated BUT they are _still _some of the most efficient speakers you can buy for this price.
> 
> Why just a 2-channel? Wouldn't you want at least a 3-channel to power your LCR?
> 
> In any case, I highly recommend Buckeye Amps.


These Klipsch are actually no more sensitive than the average speaker. Part of the reason is that if you take the assembly apart they are actually dome tweeters set in a horn, rather than using true pro compression drivers. The company has B.S. spec numbers nowhere near the truth. They still are on the treble boosted side, though not quite as harsh as previous builds.


----------



## drh3b

Dan Hitchman said:


> These Klipsch are actually no more sensitive than the average speaker. Part of the reason is that if you take the assembly apart they are actually dome tweeters set in a horn, rather than using true pro compression drivers. The company has B.S. spec numbers nowhere near the truth. They still are on the treble boosted side, though not quite as harsh as previous builds.


They are still more sensitive than most speakers. RP-280f (and subsequent similar speakers) are real world 93 db.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

drh3b said:


> They are still more sensitive than most speakers. RP-280f (and subsequent similar speakers) are real world 93 db.


Erin's Audio Corner ran some newer Klipsch through their Klippel scanner and found out just how out of spec they were and he noted the elevated treble region was still there to some degree. It wasn't a little bit. Klipsch is is one of the more dishonest manufacturers when it comes to paper specs. vs. real world specs.


----------



## drh3b

Dan Hitchman said:


> Erin's Audio Corner ran some newer Klipsch through their Klippel scanner and found out just how out of spec they were and he noted the elevated treble region was still there to some degree. It wasn't a little bit.


Yes, but that doesn't change my point about the large Klipsch towers being of higher than average sensitivity. Erin, iirc, got 92 for the big ones, which is close enough to the 93 I already mentioned. Also, the big and small towers had reasonably decent measurements.

The only thing I made a claim about, correctly, was with your assertion that Klipsch aren't higher sensitivity than average because of the tweeter was wrong. They ARE higher than average and the tweeter is irrelevant. I have RF-7 III that actually do have a compression tweeter, and their sensitivity is within 1 dB of my RP-280f, which are the predecessors to the 8000 and 8000 II.
It's well known that Klipsch's sensitivity numbers are about 6 dB higher than what is normally accepted. They're still higher than average sensitivity which is all I was saying.


----------



## SCB48

Today I bought a DenonAVR X3700H for 1299.00 from IQ-AV.com free shipping. I called about an open box for 1199. I asked him if I could pick it up and get it cheaper without shipping. He said no, where was I located. He is in Fairfax, Va. and I am in WV 85 miles away. He said hold on for a moment. He came back and said he could send me a new one and not charge me tax for 1299. Tax is 6.5% in both states. I told him I was going to use it as a pre-pro because I had better amps. Then he started offering me a Marantz pre-pro for about $2k. Good deal but too much for me right now.
After I ordered the Denon, I get an email telling me that the Emotiva MC1 that I've had on order since July 11 has shipped. I called right away and canceled before UPS picked it up. I think the Denon front end is more updated than the Emotiva. I haven't heard them but it has to be better than the Outlaw 925 I've been using for years.
The company seems willing to deal on Denon and Marantz. It's all fresh stock received in the last month. Phone is 703-218-9855. Also carry Yamaha.


----------



## nitz369

Back in the market for a Denon x3700. Went to their website and they now sell direct and I cannot find their authorized online retailers anymore. I know a few of them but is there a list somewhere still? Greentoe is out now so hoping there are still some deals out there.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

nitz369 said:


> Back in the market for a Denon x3700. Went to their website and they now sell direct and I cannot find their authorized online retailers anymore. I know a few of them but is there a list somewhere still? Greentoe is out now so hoping there are still some deals out there.


The only deals are someone else's busted unit that got returned. IE refurb


----------



## nitz369

Deaf-Forever said:


> The only deals are someone else's busted unit that got returned. IE refurb


Oh, just refurbs, everything else is full price? Spot above mine said $1299. Maybe that’s refurb.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

nitz369 said:


> Oh, just refurbs, everything else is full price? Spot above mine said $1299. Maybe that’s refurb.


Yes, was supposed to be an open box . Did you call them? Ive never heard of them.


----------



## Robbob808

nitz369 said:


> Back in the market for a Denon x3700. Went to their website and they now sell direct and I cannot find their authorized online retailers anymore. I know a few of them but is there a list somewhere still? Greentoe is out now so hoping there are still some deals out there.


www.iq-av.com has an open box for $1199. It says like new, which I have heard from various places that it can be new in box.


----------



## TheSchlaf

NR-7100 refurb back in stock for $879 on Onkyo's site.


----------



## eaayoung

Not sure I’d buy another Onkyo receiver after all the problems Onkyo had with their HDMI boards several years ago. But if I needed a 5.x.4 receiver, that deal for a new 7100 receiver would be really hard to pass up.


----------



## SCB48

Robbob808 said:


> www.iq-av.com has an open box for $1199. It says like new, which I have heard from various places that it can be new in box.


It is a returned unit. They checked to see if all the parts were there...that's all. They sold me a new one for 1299 a couple weeks ago. It's fresh stock. They don't charge sales tax if you are not in Va.


----------



## SCB48

I went on costco.com today and they are showing 3 avr's.
Denon S760H $499
Onkyo TX-NR 6050 499
Yamaha TSR 700 439
All are member only.


----------



## afrogt

yep, those are the same three they've had available for the lasts 1-2 years. Sometimes the price drops though on each one to around $439


----------



## Nobre40

delete


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Looking for a Carver C-1000 remote control or maybe source (other than ebay, I check there frequently)?


----------



## ppasteur

Riverside_Guy said:


> Looking for a Carver C-1000 remote control or maybe source (other than ebay, I check there frequently)?


I just have to ask, why would you post this to a Receivers deals thread? I mean, I would think there would be a better place. One where more people that might have an answer would likely read it...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

In the other threads for this overall item, posting for sale or ask for purchase are forbidden. I was sent to this "deals" page. Where might you think a "looking to buy" question should be posted?


----------



## Worf

In the classified forums.


----------



## texasninja956

SCB48 said:


> Today I bought a DenonAVR X3700H for 1299.00 from IQ-AV.com free shipping. I called about an open box for 1199. I asked him if I could pick it up and get it cheaper without shipping. He said no, where was I located. He is in Fairfax, Va. and I am in WV 85 miles away. He said hold on for a moment. He came back and said he could send me a new one and not charge me tax for 1299. Tax is 6.5% in both states. I told him I was going to use it as a pre-pro because I had better amps. Then he started offering me a Marantz pre-pro for about $2k. Good deal but too much for me right now.
> After I ordered the Denon, I get an email telling me that the Emotiva MC1 that I've had on order since July 11 has shipped. I called right away and canceled before UPS picked it up. I think the Denon front end is more updated than the Emotiva. I haven't heard them but it has to be better than the Outlaw 925 I've been using for years.
> The company seems willing to deal on Denon and Marantz. It's all fresh stock received in the last month. Phone is 703-218-9855. Also carry Yamaha.


I’m local to the area. I’m surprised he didn’t sell that open box for a little cheaper. I’d be tempted to sell my av7705 to buy that for the hdmi 2.1 upgrade. What marantz prepro was he offering you? Was it the av7706?


----------



## ppasteur

I would think that asking in a Carver thread if anyone knows where to find a remote would be fine. It is not like you are selling something or directly asking to buy something from another member...
I have seen similar many times and no one ever complained or got dinged by a mod.


----------



## tom h

SCB48 said:


> I went on costco.com today and they are showing 3 avr's. Denon S760H $499. Onkyo TX-NR 6050 499. *Yamaha TSR 700 439*
> All are member only.


I've had a TSR-700 sitting in my Costco shopping for over a month. Finally decided to buy it today, and Costco website now shows "out of stock" 
Possibly the inventory of this 2020 model is exhausted
No way will I spend $600-700 for a model RX-V6A
AFAIK, there are no other name brand receivers, in this price range, with front L+R pre-outs ... a "must have" feature for me.


----------



## texasninja956

tom h said:


> I've had a TSR-700 sitting in my Costco shopping for over a month. Finally decided to buy it today, and Costco website now shows "out of stock"
> Possibly the inventory of this 2020 model is exhausted
> No way will I spend $600-700 for a model RX-V6A
> AFAIK, there are no other name brand receivers, in this price range, with front L+R pre-outs ... a "must have" feature for me.


Shows available for me.


----------



## SCB48

texasninja956 said:


> I’m local to the area. I’m surprised he didn’t sell that open box for a little cheaper. I’d be tempted to sell my av7705 to buy that for the hdmi 2.1 upgrade. What marantz prepro was he offering you? Was it the av7706?


I don’t remember but it was close to $3k. I’m using it as a processor with better amps. I’m very happy with the sound coming from separates. Call them and see what they have.


----------



## SCB48

9-22 to 10-17 Costco has the Onkyo TX-NR6050 7.2 channel receiver for 439.99 delivered. Amazon is showing it for 639.99.


----------



## g.j.martin

Any Parasound/Rotel authorized dealers on here?


----------



## SCB48

Robbob808 said:


> www.iq-av.com has an open box for $1199. It says like new, which I have heard from various places that it can be new in box.


Hetold me that it is a customer return. Offered me a new one for 1299 so i took a new one for $1299.


----------



## citsur86

Anyone aware of any deals on the Marantz AV7706 Pre/pro, Emotiva XPA-11, and/or Monolith 11x? Looking to upgrade to these in the near future and trying to find a good deal. iq-av.com does have an open box AV7706 on sale for a good discount, but not sure its a great idea if these are just customer returns.


----------



## eaayoung

citsur86 said:


> Anyone aware of any deals on the Marantz AV7706 Pre/pro, Emotiva XPA-11, and/or Monolith 11x? Looking to upgrade to these in the near future and trying to find a good deal. iq-av.com does have an open box AV7706 on sale for a good discount, but not sure its a great idea if these are just customer returns.


Check Safe and Sound Audio for Marantz. I've bought open box items from them at good prices and fast shipping. Plus the items looked new and came with full warranty.


----------



## citsur86

eaayoung said:


> Check Safe and Sound Audio for Marantz. I've bought open box items from them at good prices and fast shipping. Plus the items looked new and came with full warranty.


Looks like they have a pretty good price on an Open Box. So they're pretty trustworthy in your experience? Marantz AV7706 11.2 Channel 8K Ultra HD AV Surround Pre-Amplifier Open BoxDefault Title


----------



## eaayoung

I've ordered Def Tech Speakers plus some other stuff. They shipped same day or the next day. I've had nothing but great experiences with them and never had to return anything Ordered. I'd reveiwed their return policy for returning electronics since electronics are more vulnerable when shipped.


----------



## Joe Bobb

Crutchfield has "some" Onkyo HT receivers on sale. I bought the 393 for my office system. Have no experience with these. Was in the mkt for one and Crutchfield will take it back no ?'s asked if it doesnt work out. Cheers!








Home Theater Receivers, A/V Receivers, and Surround Sound Receivers


Shopping for Home Theater Receivers? Our Virginia-based experts love helping folks find the right gear. Get FREE 2-day shipping and free lifetime tech support with your order.




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## PrimeTime

SCB48 said:


> I went on costco.com today and they are showing 3 avr's.
> Denon S760H $499
> Onkyo TX-NR 6050 499
> Yamaha TSR 700 439
> All are member only.


Today (10 Oct) Costco knocked a Benjamin off that price for Denon S760H.


----------



## moodysj

PrimeTime said:


> Today (10 Oct) Costco knocked a Benjamin off that price for Denon S760H.


Slickdeals is showing the in-store price at $250


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## thadoggfather

moodysj said:


> Slickdeals is showing the in-store price at $250
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


its a ymmv

stores that had it for 349 recently its now 249

stores that had it for 499 without any reduced price, its now 399. 

I picked one up for $249 yesterday


----------



## Waylo

thadoggfather said:


> its a ymmv
> 
> stores that had it for 349 recently its now 249
> 
> stores that had it for 499 without any reduced price, its now 399.
> 
> I picked one up for $249 yesterday


Yeah, if I recall, when it first hit the shelves a year or two? ago, it was $400. Then it slowly went up to $420 and $450 at some locations. I guess base is now $499? Online flyer says sale is $499-100 now, shipped. Definitely look locally first.


----------



## SlingBlayde1

thadoggfather said:


> its a ymmv
> 
> stores that had it for 349 recently its now 249
> 
> stores that had it for 499 without any reduced price, its now 399.
> 
> I picked one up for $249 yesterday


I just located a Costco that has the $249 price. BUT, it's a 2.5 hour drive one way to get there. Worth it?


----------



## Feddie

SlingBlayde1 said:


> I just located a Costco that has the $249 price. BUT, it's a 2.5 hour drive one way to get there. Worth it?


No


----------



## thadoggfather

SlingBlayde1 said:


> I just located a Costco that has the $249 price. BUT, it's a 2.5 hour drive one way to get there. Worth it?


depends how much you value your time and gas

plus no guarantee they’ll still have stock

personally I wouldn’t I’d rather just pay $400 and not do that lol

—

That said I set up my s760h today and it’s a nice upgrade from my 20 year old Denon receiver and optical audio set up


----------



## Foxradiomixer

PrimeTime said:


> Today (10 Oct) Costco knocked a Benjamin off that price for Denon S760H.


..and that Onkyo is currently $439.00


----------



## SlingBlayde1

thadoggfather said:


> depends how much you value your time and gas
> 
> plus no guarantee they’ll still have stock
> 
> personally I wouldn’t I’d rather just pay $400 and not do that lol
> 
> —
> 
> That said I set up my s760h today and it’s a nice upgrade from my 20 year old Denon receiver and optical audio set up


Yeah, gas would be over $60 plus $20 something for taxes and then driving time. Going to have to sleep on it. The Denon AVR 788 I have now sounds great using optical. Can’t imagine an improvement with a new receiver but you are tempting me.


----------



## avs.phil

Wow


----------



## afrogt

SlingBlayde1 said:


> I just located a Costco that has the $249 price. BUT, it's a 2.5 hour drive one way to get there. Worth it?


I used their Instacart Same Day Delivery and got one delivered for $262 plus tax. From the time I ordered it was 45 minutes until they delivered. They provided tracking and text messages with status. Very, very easy service and much better than your 2.5 hour drive. 

You should try that and see if it works for you!


----------



## qazwsx16

Odd request, but does anyone have a link to a 9 channel or more receiver (with eARC) that is out-of-stock or backordered that is under $500? Perfectly fine with a price mistake (doesn't have to be in stock!)


----------



## SlingBlayde1

afrogt said:


> I used their Instacart Same Day Delivery and got one delivered for $262 plus tax. From the time I ordered it was 45 minutes until they delivered. They provided tracking and text messages with status. Very, very easy service and much better than your 2.5 hour drive.
> 
> You should try that and see if it works for you!


I’ve about talked myself out of getting a different receiver. I can run Spotify as an app on the TV and eliminate Bluetooth. PS5 and movies are all on the TV with optical out to the receiver. Not sure a new receiver would be an upgrade. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## afrogt

there was this deal about 3 years ago. 9.2 Onkyo but didn't have eARC, just regular ARC.









Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver $330.65 + Free Shipping


wwstereo via eBay has Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver for $389 - 15% in-cart discount = $330.65. Shipping is free. Thanks Discombobulated Note: The 15% in-cart discount w ...




slickdeals.net













Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver $386 + Free Shipping


World Wide Stereo via Google Express has Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2-Channel 4K Network A/V Receiver for $429 - 10% with promo code MEMORIAL10 = $386.10. Shipping is free. Thanks iconian




slickdeals.net













58% Off Onkyo TX-RZ630 9.2-Channel Network AV Receiver $369


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Onkyo-TX-RZ630-9-2-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver/372355254966?_trkparms=5373%3A0%7C5374%3AFeatured List price: $899.00 Discount: $530.00 (58% off) Deal price now: $369.00




slickdeals.net





I don't think I've ever seen a 9.2 with eARC for under $500, price mistake or not.


----------



## thadoggfather

Really digging my S760H! Well worth the $250 spent.

Many thanks for @BriscoCountyJr for his patience too! had a couple one-off's (or two) for him and he was kind and helpful as hell.


----------



## SlingBlayde1

afrogt said:


> I used their Instacart Same Day Delivery and got one delivered for $262 plus tax. From the time I ordered it was 45 minutes until they delivered. They provided tracking and text messages with status. Very, very easy service and much better than your 2.5 hour drive.
> 
> You should try that and see if it works for you!


I checked Instacart. Apparently it’s only for local service 😟


----------



## avs.phil

This is the first time I hear anyone using instacart for a receiver!! Normally they just bring food over.


----------



## afrogt

SlingBlayde1 said:


> I checked Instacart. Apparently it’s only for local service 😟


I used a Costco location 350 miles away, then at checkout I put in my local address. The Instacart person got it from the local Costco a mile or so from me. They were selling it for $399. I paid $262.

So, yes it was local service for me.


----------



## SlingBlayde1

afrogt said:


> I used a Costco location 350 miles away, then at checkout I put in my local address. The Instacart person got it from the local Costco a mile or so from me. They were selling it for $399. I paid $262.
> 
> So, yes it was local service for me.


Interesting. Looks like you found a loophole LOL.


----------



## qazwsx16

Quick question, I have someone willing to sell me a used Marantz SR6011. I've been out of the AVR game for quite a while now and need a little help in making an appropriate offer. It includes everything (including the original packaging), but the only issue is the volume knob doesn't work (but the remote handles volume control fine). I believe it hits everything I particularly need (with the exception for eARC):

5.2.4 set-up
HDR/Dolby Vision passthrough
DTS-HD MA/Dolby TrueHD
Does the group have any recommendations on what I should potentially offer (or is the volume knob not working a bad sign)? Any suggestions or feedback is appreciated!


----------



## bareyb

See what they are selling for on Craig’s list and ebay? I would want a fully functioning one myself.


----------



## qazwsx16

bareyb said:


> See what they are selling for on Craig’s list and ebay? I would want a fully functioning one myself.


Good idea, more recently it looks like it has sold for $600 and $800 (fully functional). Unsure if the $100 off is worth potentially any other downstream issues.


----------



## VRFour

Anyone know if the S760H is still on sale at any Costcos? My local store has it at full price for $499


----------



## jgsabato

VRFour said:


> Anyone know if the S760H is still on sale at any Costcos? My local store has it at full price for $499


Just got a Costco flyer in the mail today and it is listed at $399.99 with free shipping


----------



## bareyb

Just wanted to post a heads up for anyone interested in a Monolith 8 x 100 watt Amp. First of all, these are using HYPEX NC252MP modules and HYPEX rates these at 150 watts per channel. Buckeye Amps and VTV Amps both advertise the same units with the same HYPEX modules as "250 x 8 Channels" (they use the 4ohm rating).

*So buyer beware. The Monolith 8125 "100 watt x 8 channel" Amps, and the Buckeye, VTV, Nord, Audiophonics and March "250 watt x 8 channel" Amps are the exact same thing and use the exact same HPEX NC252MP modules inside. *

So my point is that these Amps are very (very) conservatively rated compared to others selling essentially the same thing. One of these is more than enough power for most home setups and you'll save some heat in your Rack and some money on energy. I like that it's made by ATI. Great company with very expensive Amps. Also, most HYPEX Amp builds don't have heat sinks. These do.They have tested well and reportedly run very cool.

Price on ebay is $1444.15 :Monolith 8x100 W Per Channel Class-D Multi-Channel Home Theater Power Amplifier | eBay

*But here's the Kicker. Try it. Put one of these on your Watchlist and the Seller will contact you with a Private Offer that takes another 83 bucks off! Makes the Final price $1371.94. If you are looking for one of the best made Class D amps (made for Monoprice by ATI) with heat sinks and a 30 day free returns. Best get on it. He said they've made this offer to other folks too and there is a limited quantity. I think at this price they will move quickly. 

Unlike virtually every other Amp I've researched, these are in stock and ready to ship NOW. Buckeye Amps are two months out and VTV is two weeks out. Nord is in Europe. 









*












ETA: Here's the same 8 channel Amp selling for almost $2k from VTV. Same exact HYPEX NC252MP Amps inside as the Monolith 8125 Amp that I got for $1371.00. So do your homework! See what's actually inside and what impedance ratings the Amp builders are using! Make sure you are not comparing Apples to Oranges.


----------



## chdthkng

Can anyone PLEASE tell me what this is for? For the love of God I need to know!!!


----------



## Kaindrag

The X3700H is on sale every where back down to MSRP at 1199. On the edge whether to get that


----------



## Doctor-mo

Why do you need the X3700H? That is what I keep asking myself…


----------



## TheSchlaf

chdthkng said:


> Can anyone PLEASE tell me what this is for? For the love of God I need to know!!!
> View attachment 3355608


EDIT: Didn't see the service port next to the circled area. I still think it's used for programming or testing though.


----------



## spyboy

Outlaw has the 2220 amp on sale for 3 X 2220 power amps for $899 total plus shipping and handling. Get them soon.


----------



## Sorny

This is a good deal! The 2220's are great monoblocks.


----------



## moto-scoot

costco 
*Denon AVR S760H*
vs
*Onkyo TX-NR6050*
which one? my new s95b does not play well with the old AVR-X4000


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Which one has the features you need?


----------



## hessc50

Anyone know of a place in or near to do audio repairs? My Marantz avr Hdmi board stoped working


----------



## ppasteur

Why ask this in the "Deals" thread? Wouldn't you be better off asking in the Marantz thread for your AVR? It would likely get more views...and more probability of getting a good answer...


----------



## bigguyca

The Screening Room is a sponsor of this forum and likely offers good prices on a variety of gear. 

Brands | Colorado | The Screening Room AV


----------



## eaayoung

The sale on the Revel Performa3 speakers was to good pass up. Bought my first Revel speakers, two M106 and the C208. Love the sound from them. My audio system with music has never sounded this good. And dialogue in movies is really clear and understandable.


----------



## MadElectrons

bigguyca said:


> Keep in mind that Cleveland Plasma, that has been a regular poster for many years on this forum, and per memory at times sponsored the forum, is a source for good prices on Denon/Marantz and other equipment.
> 
> Cleveland Plasma
> 
> The Screening Room is a sponsor of this forum and likely also offers good prices on a variety of gear. This is likely a good time to purchase the Revel Performa3 series.
> 
> Brands | Colorado | The Screening Room AV


The fact that Cleveland plasmas webpage doesn't seem to render correctly in newest Firefox doesn't exactly instill confidence


----------



## Feddie

MadElectrons said:


> The fact that Cleveland plasmas webpage doesn't seem to render correctly in newest Firefox doesn't exactly instill confidence
> View attachment 3363413


I highly recommend them.


----------



## eaayoung

MadElectrons said:


> The fact that Cleveland plasmas webpage doesn't seem to render correctly in newest Firefox doesn't exactly instill confidence.


Hate to tell you this, but a lot of small businesses web pages don’t render correctly with all internet browsers.


----------



## NotShorty

Please delete if not allowed here but it looks like you can get 15% off the 3800 or 2800 for Cyber Monday








Denon AVR-X3800H 9.4-Channel 8K A/V Receiver $1444.15 + Free S/H


ListenUp has Denon AVR-X3800H 9.4-Channel 8K A/V Receiver on sale for $1699 - Extra $254.85 Off w/ discount code CYBER15 (apply in cart) = $1444.15. Shipping is free. Thanks to communit ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## asgardianec

Which one is more preferable for HT with _*Polk R700 (LR)* /* Polk L400 (C)* / *DT8R (4x Atmos)* /* SVS PB 1000 Pro (2x Sub) - *_Denon X8500HA or Anthem MCA 325 Gen 2 (LRC) + Anthem MRX 1140 (all rest channels). 

My question is, will I hear the sound difference in movies and games, even though price difference is 50% ? Or not worth for Polk system ?


----------



## bigguyca

asgardianec said:


> Which one is more preferable for HT with _*Polk R700 (LR)* /* Polk L400 (C)* / *DT8R (4x Atmos)* /* SVS PB 1000 Pro (2x Sub) - *_Denon X8500HA or Anthem MCA 325 Gen 2 (LRC) + Anthem MRX 1140 (all rest channels).
> 
> My question is, will I hear the sound difference in movies and games, even though price difference is 50% ? Or not worth for Polk system ?


Which option do you believe will be better and why?

Which option is more expensive? Are you using list prices or?


----------



## asgardianec

bigguyca said:


> Which option do you believe will be better and why?
> 
> Which option is more expensive? Are you using list prices or?


In my opinion no need such upgrade for R700, denon x8500 will give same results.

These are list prices. Of course Anthem option is twice expensive than Denon.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Any deals on the Denon AVR-X3800H? Apparently, there was on Denon website earlier but I missed it. I got mine from Crutchfield and still have price match until late December.


----------



## TheSchlaf

PlasmaPZ80U said:


> Any deals on the Denon AVR-X3800H? Apparently, there was on Denon website earlier but I missed it. I got mine from Crutchfield and still have price match until late December.


It was on ListenUp for $1444.


----------



## lizard_boy

Not a smoking hot deal, but Amazon has the Monoprice Monolith 9-channel amplifier (3x200 watts and 6x100 watts) for $237 less than Monoprice ($2150 vs $1913). Not sure why the price for this amp is different while the price for 7X is the same on both. Does not appear to be B-Stock or Refurb, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## MadElectrons

lizard_boy said:


> Not a smoking hot deal, but Amazon has the Monoprice Monolith 9-channel amplifier (3x200 watts and 6x100 watts) for $237 less than Monoprice ($2150 vs $1913). Not sure why the price for this amp is different while the price for 7X is the same on both. Does not appear to be B-Stock or Refurb, but maybe I'm missing something.


With amazon you always risk receiving counterfeits or broken equipment


----------



## lizard_boy

Friend of mine just ordered some Monolith speakers and sub, and they seemed to ship directly from Monoprice, so I was assuming it would be the same for an amp, but 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## drh3b

MadElectrons said:


> With amazon you always risk receiving counterfeits or broken equipment


@lizard_boy 
Just make sure you're getting it from a legitimate seller. For most electronics, you can go to the manufacturers website to see if it's an authorized dealer.
For Monoprice, I'd feel safe getting their products from either Monoprice or Amazon. The Amazon website lets you know who the seller is, as long as you're paying attention you should be fine.


----------



## laslklll

Could someone recommend me an audio receiver? The apartment I moved into has four "100w Kevlar speakers" built into the walls that I want to use. I don't really plan to buy a sub or center center, so really just looking for a receiver to be able to stream music on and use as a slight upgrade to my TV's built in speakers.

Where should I be looking for deals, and what models should I consider? I'm based in NYC.


----------



## jbnpaul

Costco sells two AVRs. Those should work for your scenario.

They support 7.1 and pretty much all audio format and 4k hdr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laslklll

jbnpaul said:


> Costco sells two AVRs. Those should work for your scenario.
> 
> They support 7.1 and pretty much all audio format and 4k hdr


Awesome thanks so much! Do you know how much the Denon 4k is selling for at Costco? If you think that's a good price, I might bite the bullet and get a membership.


----------



## eaayoung

Per Costco’s website, the Denon S760H is listed for $499.99. The Onkyo TX-NE6050 is listed for $439.99. But I saw a Denon model in my local Costco last week for around $435. They only had one in stock.


----------



## laslklll

Thanks eeayoung - I actually just and customer service and they confirmed the S750H (4K model) is $400 and the S760H (8k model) is $500. I think I'm just going to pull the trigger on a membership and the S750H model unless someone can talk me out of it in the next few hours. Seems like a good buy, and I'm curious to shop at Costco and see if there are any other products I will like.


----------



## eaayoung

Check your local store first. Prices are sometimes lower than the online prices.


----------



## laslklll

Ok thanks! One more question on this thread - do you think I can get by with four corner speakers? How critical is it I get a center speaker and sub? I think I will mainly use it for more casual TV, sports, and movie watching. So I think it will get me by unless not having a dedicated center channel will make dialogue hard to understand.


----------



## afrogt

laslklll said:


> Thanks eeayoung - I actually just and customer service and they confirmed the S750H (4K model) is $400 and the S760H (8k model) is $500. I think I'm just going to pull the trigger on a membership and the S750H model unless someone can talk me out of it in the next few hours. Seems like a good buy, and I'm curious to shop at Costco and see if there are any other products I will like.


The 750H is a 2020 model. I've had one for a little over 2 years. I'm surprised they'd still have that model and it should be on clearance if they did. at my local Costco the s760 was under $400 but maybe that promotion is over now.


----------



## eaayoung

laslklll said:


> Ok thanks! One more question on this thread - do you think I can get by with four corner speakers? How critical is it I get a center speaker and sub? I think I will mainly use it for more casual TV, sports, and movie watching. So I think it will get me by unless not having a dedicated center channel will make dialogue hard to understand.


You could, but I’d add a center channel speaker now then a sub later if you can’t afford both. The center channel speaker is the primary speaker used in tv/movies. Not so much for music since you’ll likely listen to music in stereo which is the front left and right speakers only. The center handles most of the content and speech when watching a movie which is why its important. You should also place the center channel speaker directly below (or above) the tv.


----------



## SteroMAdMAn

blip


----------



## bigguyca

lizard_boy said:


> Not a smoking hot deal, but Amazon has the Monoprice Monolith 9-channel amplifier (3x200 watts and 6x100 watts) for $237 less than Monoprice ($2150 vs $1913). Not sure why the price for this amp is different while the price for 7X is the same on both. Does not appear to be B-Stock or Refurb, but maybe I'm missing something.


Don't see the Monoprice unit on Amazon at this time. 

Monoprice appears cheaper than you list at about 11 pm PST, 12/11/2022: $2,150 - 15% current site wide discount = $1,827.50


----------



## multicore

Amazon has the Denon AVR-S570BT (2022 Model) 5.2 Channel receiver for $319, but I can't find a thing about it on this forum. Too new?


----------



## rkrebs11

multicore said:


> Amazon has the Denon AVR-S570BT (2022 Model) 5.2 Channel receiver for $319, but I can't find a thing about it on this forum. Too new?


I saw that on Amazon. But not there now. I got the S660H for just under $400 for my small living room (5.1) and the X3800H for my Family room. I think the 660 has HEoS and the S570BT has only Bluetooth streaming. I could be wrong on that. It is a 2022 model tho. Wait, check this out at Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-S6...ectronics&sprefix=S660H,electronics,88&sr=1-1. This was the price I got for the 660. and it looks like it's still available for $399 ($100 off).


----------



## JameX

moto-scoot said:


> costco
> *Denon AVR S760H*
> vs
> *Onkyo TX-NR6050*
> which one? my new s95b does not play well with the old AVR-X4000


Denon for sure. The Auddysey calibration is far better alone than Onkyos accusetup or whatever is called. Only the higher priced 7100 gets Dirac Live on the Onkyo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laslklll

Ok I'm pulling the trigger on the Denon AVR S760H for $400! What's a good value center channel and sub to get? I don't watch TV that much at all, so just want something to complete my surround system. I have four 100w Kevlar Bose speakers (don't know anything else about them) pre-installed into the walls of my apartment.



eaayoung said:


> You could, but I’d add a center channel speaker now then a sub later if you can’t afford both. The center channel speaker is the primary speaker used in tv/movies. Not so much for music since you’ll likely listen to music in stereo which is the front left and right speakers only. The center handles most of the content and speech when watching a movie which is why its important. You should also place the center channel speaker directly below (or above) the tv.


----------



## cocrh

laslklll said:


> Ok I'm pulling the trigger on the Denon AVR S760H for $400! What's a good value center channel and sub to get? I don't watch TV that much at all, so just want something to complete my surround system. I have four 100w Kevlar Bose speakers (don't know anything else about them) pre-installed into the walls of my apartment.


RSL has great value and sound.
Center








CG23M Monitor / Center Channel - RSL Speakers







rslspeakers.com




Sub








The Speedwoofer 10S Subwoofer MKII - RSL Speakers







rslspeakers.com


----------



## TLI

laslklll said:


> Ok I'm pulling the trigger on the Denon AVR S760H for $400! What's a good value center channel and sub to get? I don't watch TV that much at all, so just want something to complete my surround system. I have four 100w Kevlar Bose speakers (don't know anything else about them) pre-installed into the walls of my apartment.


Depends on where you live but I'm shocked at the amount of used electronics on Facebook Market in my area. Patience helps, stick to one owner items, make sure box/manual/etc. are all there and there are plenty of great items to be had for little money. 

I just sold a pristine Klipsch RC-52 + a Harman Kardon AVR-7200 (I was the original owner of both, both were absolutely perfect) for $100. 

Last, I also have the Denon you're buying (bought?). I love it - it's upstairs and has made a dramatic improvement over the older AVR it replaced....enjoy!!!


----------

